# 3 Word Story



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 3, 2007)

each person types three words then the next perosn continues and so on. till we have ouselfs a huge ass story abuto ntohing pretty much

(STARTING SENTANCE IS 4 BECAUSE WELL COULDNT TIHKN OF ANYTHING THAT MADE SENCE THAT WAS 3)

There was a boy


----------



## Sanifsan (Feb 3, 2007)

who was gay


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 3, 2007)

that pranced freely


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 3, 2007)

until one day


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 3, 2007)

he stumbled upon


----------



## Celticman (Feb 3, 2007)

A Nude hermaphodite.


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 3, 2007)

So he took


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2007)

a rather large


----------



## battosai (Feb 3, 2007)

chicken and said


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 3, 2007)

"Cant touch this"


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2007)

"da Dada Da"


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 4, 2007)

the chicken squawked


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 4, 2007)

then some prostitute


----------



## schoolie (Feb 4, 2007)

asked him if


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 4, 2007)

he had crabs!


----------



## chester (Feb 4, 2007)

he said "maybe"


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 4, 2007)

but then relized


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

he likes Starwars


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 4, 2007)

But she did..


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 4, 2007)

serve him meatballs


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

_*with a herb*_


----------



## btt (Feb 4, 2007)

So then he


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2007)

stood upon a


----------



## btt (Feb 4, 2007)

Gigantic Black Cock


----------



## btt (Feb 4, 2007)

In Which He


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

proclaimed his manhood!!!!!


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 4, 2007)

Suddenly he realized


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Feb 4, 2007)

my balls ache


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 4, 2007)

then applied ice.


----------



## Sanifsan (Feb 4, 2007)

and some butter


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 4, 2007)

But then a...


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

little hippie told.....


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 4, 2007)

Him about the


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

*magical 'erb that*


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 4, 2007)

would cure his


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 4, 2007)

unhealthy obsession with


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 4, 2007)

...eating man cheese


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2007)

easing the pain


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

by tokin away,.....


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 4, 2007)

but he relizes


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 4, 2007)

its not legal


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 4, 2007)

To kill children


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Feb 4, 2007)

so he decides...


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 4, 2007)

hes gonna have


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

to play with......


----------



## Sanifsan (Feb 4, 2007)

his little pee-pee


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 4, 2007)

a while later


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

he noticed a.....


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 4, 2007)

big red truck


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Feb 4, 2007)

or was it...


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Feb 4, 2007)

a red spaceship


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 4, 2007)

No! It was


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

the almighty one!


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 4, 2007)

Osama Bin Laden!


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

Quick shoot him!


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 4, 2007)

Bang, he died


----------



## Token (Feb 4, 2007)

time to smoke


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 4, 2007)

a huge BLUNT!!!


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 4, 2007)

The Fucking End???


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes hes dead..


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 4, 2007)

his dad mourns..


----------



## battosai (Feb 4, 2007)

Thy love biscuit!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 4, 2007)

and so the


----------



## btt (Feb 5, 2007)

little green plant


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 5, 2007)

was really glad...


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

that the plant.....


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

had bad hemorrhoids


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

that were swollen.....


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

and oozed with


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Feb 5, 2007)

yellow coloured spunk


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

so he went.....


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 5, 2007)

to the doctor


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

which told him.....


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Feb 5, 2007)

And he said


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 5, 2007)

to go home


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

so Jesus can


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 5, 2007)

smoke another blunt


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

with his homeboy


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 5, 2007)

,plutonicchronic and tyrone


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

until he found....


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

his crack pipe


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

,but he had


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 5, 2007)

forgot about the


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

dirty horse needle


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 5, 2007)

and pricked himself


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

now he has....


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 5, 2007)

horse dick fever


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

and very thin


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 5, 2007)

hair on his...


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

pencil dick penis!!!


----------



## battosai (Feb 5, 2007)

chode stool said


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 5, 2007)

shit on me


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 5, 2007)

shit on who?


----------



## who's asking? (Feb 5, 2007)

bad ass rappers


----------



## themaritimer (Feb 5, 2007)

Grow in abundance.


----------



## str8-kiLLaaaaaaaaaas (Feb 5, 2007)

But intelligent rhynos...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 5, 2007)

are just horny


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

, stoned, & hungry!!


----------



## matias2911 (Feb 5, 2007)

The little bud...


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 5, 2007)

said..."Where is.....


----------



## btt (Feb 5, 2007)

My FoxFarm Nutes!!??


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 5, 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan...


----------



## muu232 (Feb 5, 2007)

and Double Trouble


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Feb 5, 2007)

had fat spliffs


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 5, 2007)

burning all day


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 6, 2007)

til a blonde


----------



## frthnkr85 (Feb 6, 2007)

toked them dead!!!


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 6, 2007)

then a huge


----------



## battosai (Feb 6, 2007)

angry buffalo said


----------



## muu232 (Feb 6, 2007)

"i like eggs"


----------



## bigbudeddie (Feb 6, 2007)

cooked with mul


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

and sprinkled with...


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 6, 2007)

cannabutter to maximize........


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2007)

my superhuman powers


----------



## battosai (Feb 6, 2007)

rectify the situation


----------



## maverick_25thhr (Feb 6, 2007)

All the sudden


----------



## krime13 (Feb 6, 2007)

punk rock girl


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

couldn't get enough...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 6, 2007)

of that funky..


sorry it just came to mind


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

hardcore, gay porn


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 6, 2007)

cooked with cannabutter!!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

shot out of...


----------



## krime13 (Feb 6, 2007)

gay boys ass?


----------



## heymo85 (Feb 6, 2007)

what the fuck


----------



## muu232 (Feb 6, 2007)

is going on?


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 6, 2007)

Your mother is


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 6, 2007)

a crack smokin.....


----------



## heymo85 (Feb 6, 2007)

fuckin ginger kid


----------



## Scepter1987 (Feb 6, 2007)

Who Rides The


----------



## Blazin24/7 (Feb 6, 2007)

short bus to.....


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 6, 2007)

molest retarted children


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2007)

with plastic sporks


----------



## Scepter1987 (Feb 6, 2007)

Starting Unlubricated MonkeyButt


----------



## battosai (Feb 6, 2007)

for the sake


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

of Mankind, and...


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 6, 2007)

absolutley nothing else.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

Fuck it then...


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 6, 2007)

laugh out loud


----------



## heymo85 (Feb 6, 2007)

you all suck


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

fuck a duck


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Feb 6, 2007)

conjoined fetus lady!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2007)

prefers missionary only...


----------



## PlutonicChronic (Feb 6, 2007)

with black men


----------



## battosai (Feb 6, 2007)

on urethrial steroids


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Feb 6, 2007)

only farting glitter


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm a drake


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 6, 2007)

that fucks everyone


----------



## heymo85 (Feb 6, 2007)

its still going


----------



## schoolie (Feb 6, 2007)

but not well


----------



## growhobo (Feb 6, 2007)

lick it butkiss


----------



## muu232 (Feb 6, 2007)

Oprah's sandy vagina...


----------



## whitebombs (Feb 6, 2007)

started throbing&oozing


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 7, 2007)

mucus and ganja


----------



## g-13 (Feb 7, 2007)

and mashed potatoes


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Feb 7, 2007)

best served with


----------



## Scepter1987 (Feb 7, 2007)

blowjobs in the


----------



## g-13 (Feb 7, 2007)

marijuana grow room


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Feb 8, 2007)

The fuckin End!


----------



## smithb63 (Nov 2, 2009)

of the world


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 2, 2009)

And you're gay!


----------



## Priscilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

But then suddenly..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

You're all dead!


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

Blood guts everywhere


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2009)

hair teeth eyeballs


----------



## smithb63 (Nov 3, 2009)

in yer mouth..........


----------



## flatrider (Nov 3, 2009)

and the smell


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2009)

of her panties


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

is just great....


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

smelt like fish


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

in the lake.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 3, 2009)

so then she?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

Rammed a dildo


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 3, 2009)

up her ear


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

And a knife


----------



## smithb63 (Nov 3, 2009)

in her pussy


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 3, 2009)

Then a chainsaw.


----------



## Priscilla420 (Nov 4, 2009)

up her butt


----------



## fuckit (Nov 4, 2009)

its my mom


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

No it's not.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 4, 2009)

it was saddam


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 4, 2009)

in a hole,


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 4, 2009)

like a spider


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 4, 2009)

a water spout


----------



## loke (Nov 4, 2009)

The Puzzlemaker's apiphany


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

and a coward.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 4, 2009)

Who smoked cannabis.......


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

and cuban cigars,


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm cracking up


----------



## fuckit (Nov 6, 2009)

im gonna masterbate


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 6, 2009)

repeatedly to a


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 6, 2009)

boppy bongo beat


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 6, 2009)

and mom's photo


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 6, 2009)

while others masturbate


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 6, 2009)

spraying your back


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 6, 2009)

Suddenly, Spiderman enters


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 6, 2009)

the exit only


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 6, 2009)

and sprays sticky


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 6, 2009)

scalding hot tar


----------



## fuckit (Nov 7, 2009)

on my feet


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 7, 2009)

and spider silk . .


----------



## fuckit (Nov 8, 2009)

on my butthole


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 8, 2009)

hot tar, once


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 8, 2009)

fuckin' bitch to


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 8, 2009)

was cried out


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 8, 2009)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> was cried out


by the man


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 8, 2009)

who is dying.


----------



## Priscilla420 (Nov 9, 2009)

on the porch..


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

His name, Pastulio.


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> His name, Pastulio.


his origin, unknown.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

His fate....UNKNOWN!


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> His fate....UNKNOWN!


his shits- WHITE!!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

His Life, EXTINGUISED!!


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 9, 2009)

Brevity said:


> His Life, EXTINGUISED!!


In Vietnam on


----------



## Pumert (Nov 9, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> In Vietnam on


the battlefield, sits..


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 9, 2009)

Pumert said:


> the battlefield, sits..


his burned carcass


----------



## Pumert (Nov 9, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> his burned carcass


Then he's reincarnated


----------



## Pumert (Nov 9, 2009)

Into a Jew


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 9, 2009)

named adam sandler


----------



## hempcurescancer (Nov 9, 2009)

who could fly


----------



## Pumert (Nov 9, 2009)

hempcurescancer said:


> who could fly


using his farts


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

that killed EVERYTHING.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 9, 2009)

except fart flies


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2009)

and gutter sluts


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

NO! EVERYONE died....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2009)

all the sluts?


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

Even the sluts....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2009)

slowly slut zombies


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 9, 2009)

OK, slut zombies.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 9, 2009)

started blowing the


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 10, 2009)

dust off m-16's


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 10, 2009)

and strapped on


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

some strap-ons.


----------



## smithb63 (Nov 10, 2009)

put them in???


----------



## ub3rkid (Nov 10, 2009)

a hornet nest


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 10, 2009)

that's on fire


----------



## Kookiemonsta (Nov 10, 2009)

transformed into a


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

A bear trap.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2009)

V-8 powered jaws


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 11, 2009)

chopped the hunter


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2009)

into tiny nuggets


----------



## smithb63 (Nov 11, 2009)

now that's what....


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

he definitely deserved.


----------



## smithb63 (Nov 11, 2009)

then I took


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 11, 2009)

tweezer to my


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

thick back hair


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

which I stroke


----------



## tat2ue (Nov 12, 2009)

instead of my


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

Bumhole in winter


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

due to ice


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

frozen on my


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2009)

sack pinches my


----------



## swazifarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

liver, fuck alcohol


----------



## tat2ue (Nov 12, 2009)

get the papers


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

to your emancipation


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 12, 2009)

in the hood


----------



## FoxCompany426 (Nov 12, 2009)

with some juice


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 12, 2009)

made with sweat


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 12, 2009)

to trick dumbasses.


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 12, 2009)

into some shit


----------



## Pumert (Nov 13, 2009)

you guys suck


----------



## Pumert (Nov 13, 2009)

at story telling


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

Once upon-a time,


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2009)

not long ago


----------



## tat2ue (Nov 13, 2009)

a Southpark asshole


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2009)

who killed kenny


----------



## Double0verhead (Nov 13, 2009)

dug a hole


----------



## koolkidmax (Nov 13, 2009)

, took a mouthfull


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 13, 2009)

of a roll,


----------



## smoke dat git (May 1, 2010)

that tasted like


----------



## whulkamania (May 1, 2010)

Tommy Chong's crotch.


----------



## Benassi (May 1, 2010)

Then some dude


----------



## Boneman (May 1, 2010)

Licked my nuts


----------



## Fbmowner (May 1, 2010)

for ten bucks


----------



## Fditty00 (May 1, 2010)

Mayweather fight suxed!


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (May 1, 2010)

who won it?


----------



## Fditty00 (May 2, 2010)

It wasnt Mosley!


----------



## Hauvert (May 2, 2010)

weed with spice


----------



## robert 14617 (May 2, 2010)

oh so nice...


----------



## Pumert (May 5, 2010)

Lets smoke Crack


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2010)

through dead raccoons


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 5, 2010)

eye sockets while


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2010)

eating cheetoes with


----------



## Pumert (May 5, 2010)

A hairy Hooker


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2010)

wile her pimp


----------



## Boneman (May 5, 2010)

Counts the money


----------



## brandon. (May 5, 2010)

while snorting blow


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2010)

fish eggs through


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2010)

*a broken straw*


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 6, 2010)

Then hooker qeefed


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2010)

*A pungent smell *


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2010)

accompanied by bubbling


----------



## husalife (May 6, 2010)

farts, and laughter


----------



## Revelations (May 6, 2010)

and she's fat


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2010)

around her neck.....


----------



## husalife (May 6, 2010)

and you can


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 6, 2010)

practically see the


----------



## husalife (May 6, 2010)

extra skin hanging


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 6, 2010)

looks like foreskin


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2010)

from here eyelids


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2010)

*Drip yellow ooze*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2010)

looking bad , said


----------



## husalife (May 7, 2010)

the old parrot


----------



## biggun (May 7, 2010)

Where's my pirate?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2010)

Cabin boy pete


----------



## husalife (May 7, 2010)

YARRR says Pete...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2010)

wile prepping parrot


----------



## husalife (May 7, 2010)

Come on fattieeeee....


----------



## perkie (May 7, 2010)

sitting on the couch


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2010)

rubbing one off


----------



## perkie (May 7, 2010)

in his sock


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2010)

watching sesame street


----------



## kylen (May 7, 2010)

and eating enchiladas


----------



## Boneman (May 7, 2010)

*Picking his toes *


----------



## HoLE (May 7, 2010)

while many women


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 7, 2010)

with big titties


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

got off on,,,,


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 8, 2010)

watching mr rogers.


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

and Green Giant


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 8, 2010)

so then they


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

were smokin cigarettes


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 8, 2010)

laced with meth


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 8, 2010)

Then they died


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

and went to


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 8, 2010)

an island in


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

did we stutter






hell in a


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 8, 2010)

almost..

hand basket, but


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

the rope was


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 8, 2010)

frayed like a


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

fate was in


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2010)

draw the curtain


----------



## HoLE (May 8, 2010)

and lit up


----------



## husalife (May 8, 2010)

a big spliff.......


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2010)

the show's starting


----------



## azoo (May 8, 2010)

no more sharting


----------



## worm5376 (May 8, 2010)

,,,change your underwear


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 9, 2010)

wipe your ass


----------



## newbud123 (May 9, 2010)

piss your pants


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)

*you stanky skank*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 9, 2010)

sperm belching gutter-slut


----------



## newbud123 (May 9, 2010)

sperm swolling _ fucking __slut_


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)

*Cum guzzling beeyatch*


----------



## hardroc (May 9, 2010)

came home and


----------



## rollingarkansas (May 9, 2010)

touch my wenis


----------



## biggun (May 9, 2010)

It started swelling


----------



## HoLE (May 9, 2010)

so I licked,,,,


----------



## hardroc (May 9, 2010)

her little nipple


----------



## mike.lawry420 (May 9, 2010)

then she screamed


----------



## HoLE (May 9, 2010)

eat my snatch,,,,


----------



## hardroc (May 9, 2010)

no!!!!!!!!! mommy no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoLE (May 9, 2010)

so instead I,,,,


----------



## logzz (May 9, 2010)

shit the bed


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)

What a mess


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 9, 2010)

but it tastes


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2010)

*Sweet as ever *


----------



## DropsOfJupiter (May 9, 2010)

Im f**ked up


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2010)

*So am I *


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

and the shit....


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2010)

*Still stinks BAD*


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

but why is..........


----------



## Malenki (May 10, 2010)

this dead body


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 10, 2010)

looks real tasty


----------



## hardroc (May 10, 2010)

but the maggots....


----------



## HoLE (May 10, 2010)

were smokin roaches,,,


----------



## Boneman (May 10, 2010)

*Crunch, burn, pop*


----------



## HoLE (May 10, 2010)

while they watched,,,,


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 11, 2010)

barney and friends.


----------



## hardroc (May 11, 2010)

play rectum toss


----------



## bigv1976 (May 11, 2010)

with a basketball


----------



## goten (May 11, 2010)

all night long


----------



## husalife (May 11, 2010)

until they turned


----------



## rastadoor (May 11, 2010)

and ran because


----------



## hardroc (May 11, 2010)

the spider-donkey's were...


----------



## rastadoor (May 11, 2010)

eating shrooms that


----------



## husalife (May 11, 2010)

grew in shit......


----------



## goten (May 11, 2010)

in the west


----------



## newbud123 (May 11, 2010)

side street mobb


----------



## robert 14617 (May 11, 2010)

lick my nuts


----------



## worm5376 (May 11, 2010)

Then stick it....


----------



## HoLE (May 11, 2010)

in the fridge,,,


----------



## hardroc (May 11, 2010)

in the mayo


----------



## WILLY WONKA HAZE (May 11, 2010)

He went snorkling


----------



## Hoppy (May 11, 2010)

to find some


----------



## HoLE (May 11, 2010)

magical sea shrooms,,,


----------



## WILLY WONKA HAZE (May 11, 2010)

He started trippin


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2010)

like he does


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 12, 2010)

but then a


----------



## bigv1976 (May 12, 2010)

piece of cheese


----------



## goten (May 12, 2010)

made me hungry


----------



## bigv1976 (May 12, 2010)

so I farted


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2010)

EVERYONE dropped dead.


----------



## one11 (May 12, 2010)

they turned into...!!!


----------



## ImTheFireMan (May 12, 2010)

gun toting gangsters


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 12, 2010)

with a vengence


----------



## Zeplike (May 12, 2010)

and ridiculous hats


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2010)

Being dead sucked


----------



## HoLE (May 12, 2010)

of all life


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 12, 2010)

and sucked off


----------



## one11 (May 12, 2010)

big saggy tits


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

that are hairy


----------



## Nukulhedd (May 12, 2010)

like your moms


----------



## rd116 (May 12, 2010)

old fat kitty


----------



## Pumert (May 12, 2010)

A Nuke Explodes!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 13, 2010)

but the kitty


----------



## bigv1976 (May 13, 2010)

had to pee


----------



## goten (May 13, 2010)

to releave itself


----------



## rastadoor (May 14, 2010)

of nuclear toxins


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 14, 2010)

infested with rats


----------



## jammin screw (May 14, 2010)

Smokin sum crack


----------



## Boneman (May 14, 2010)

*In Da Hood*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 14, 2010)

with my homies


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

Then up drove.....


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 14, 2010)

to a place


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

Snoop and Dre.....


----------



## rastadoor (May 14, 2010)

start smoking a


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 14, 2010)

j with dre


----------



## husalife (May 14, 2010)

of that Chronic....


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 14, 2010)

sticky icky icky


----------



## robert 14617 (May 14, 2010)

the sound my.....................................


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 14, 2010)

ears wanna hear


----------



## Zeplike (May 14, 2010)

it sounds like...


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 14, 2010)

the depths of


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 14, 2010)

the earth's surface


----------



## robert 14617 (May 14, 2010)

shattered simply with


----------



## Hoppy (May 14, 2010)

a large thump


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 14, 2010)

that sounded like


----------



## Titties and Beer (May 15, 2010)

A sweaty fuck's


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 15, 2010)

...Tits slappin on...


----------



## ANC (May 15, 2010)

a motorbike wheel


----------



## Jack747 (May 15, 2010)

. Then he said


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 15, 2010)

"Bitch gimmie pills"


----------



## ...... (May 15, 2010)

or imma shove


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 15, 2010)

a thumb tack


----------



## Dolce Vita (May 15, 2010)

In your eye


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 15, 2010)

'til it bleeds


----------



## hardroc (May 15, 2010)

purple panda piss


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 15, 2010)

is yummy in


----------



## Boneman (May 15, 2010)

*Your fat tummy*


----------



## logzz (May 15, 2010)

makes good jelly


----------



## Dolce Vita (May 15, 2010)

in and around


----------



## tulewerx (May 15, 2010)

the coffee shop


----------



## RC7 (May 15, 2010)

next came a


----------



## rastadoor (May 16, 2010)

nun holding a


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 17, 2010)

jar full of


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 17, 2010)

regurgitated pig testicles


----------



## rastadoor (May 17, 2010)

She threw them


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 17, 2010)

in a frying-pan


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2010)

into the skillet


----------



## vh13 (May 17, 2010)

and enjoyed the


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 17, 2010)

cream filled center


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2010)

served on toast


----------



## bigv1976 (May 17, 2010)

and jam when


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 17, 2010)

one sqeezed out


----------



## robert 14617 (May 17, 2010)

sprouted legs and


----------



## bigv1976 (May 17, 2010)

of her dirty


----------



## akgrown (May 17, 2010)

into my mouth


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 17, 2010)

A goat then


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2010)

driving it's speedboat


----------



## rd116 (May 18, 2010)

away. THE END!


----------



## rd116 (May 18, 2010)

NEW STORY! 
*
Once there was*...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 18, 2010)

testicle driving a speedboat


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 19, 2010)

to moms house


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (May 19, 2010)

to get Dickessence .


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 19, 2010)

all night long


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (May 19, 2010)

sucking cockshaped Bong


----------



## robert 14617 (May 19, 2010)

suddenly grew into


----------



## husalife (May 19, 2010)

A Grand Milkshot..........


----------



## rastadoor (May 19, 2010)

NEW STORY

One day Chong


----------



## bigwasum (May 19, 2010)

lost both hands


----------



## rd116 (May 19, 2010)

in a big...


----------



## thizz13 (May 19, 2010)

Killar whales mouth


----------



## rastadoor (May 20, 2010)

Without hands he


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 20, 2010)

just waited untill


----------



## HoLE (May 20, 2010)

hell froze over,,,


----------



## The Grow Kid (May 20, 2010)

And then he


----------



## Ballard (May 20, 2010)

Munched on his....


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 21, 2010)

favorite brand of


----------



## logzz (May 21, 2010)

water proof panels


----------



## Ballard (May 21, 2010)

until the large


----------



## goten (May 21, 2010)

ny style pizza


----------



## bigmblazin (May 21, 2010)

got sat on


----------



## Ballard (May 21, 2010)

by his mothers


----------



## Zeplike (May 21, 2010)

cottage cheese thighs


----------



## newbud123 (May 21, 2010)

where quite nice


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 21, 2010)

but they wernt


----------



## newbud123 (May 21, 2010)

that good anyways


----------



## Pumert (May 21, 2010)

they smelled like


----------



## Ballard (May 21, 2010)

warm kebab shop


----------



## StaySmokin206 (May 21, 2010)

and tasted like


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 21, 2010)

cold dill pickles


----------



## newbud123 (May 21, 2010)

*with pubic hairs*


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 21, 2010)

Sounds Gross but..


----------



## Zeplike (May 21, 2010)

...what the hell


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 21, 2010)

took a bite


----------



## StaySmokin206 (May 21, 2010)

and yakked over


----------



## Dirtfree (May 21, 2010)

the trash can....


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 21, 2010)

I took another


----------



## newbud123 (May 21, 2010)

look fuck it


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 21, 2010)

From Right Between..


----------



## Dirtfree (May 21, 2010)

Her sweaty thighs


----------



## newbud123 (May 21, 2010)

of Dominant Sluts


----------



## Ballard (May 21, 2010)

who had shaved


----------



## HTownKid (May 21, 2010)

in a cage............................


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

most of their


----------



## bigv1976 (May 22, 2010)

big bowling balls


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

but they kept


----------



## bigv1976 (May 22, 2010)

sticking it in


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

under their legs


----------



## cannofbliss (May 22, 2010)

home depot breakfast


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

provided a nice


----------



## cannofbliss (May 22, 2010)

arrangement of sasquatches


----------



## spliffbazz (May 22, 2010)

which then began


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

the sun revolving


----------



## cannofbliss (May 22, 2010)

many dumbass presidents


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

that looked towards


----------



## cannofbliss (May 22, 2010)

poop filled sacks


----------



## spliffbazz (May 22, 2010)

hanging from a


----------



## cannofbliss (May 22, 2010)

dingleberry pie's crust


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

with $$$$$ in


----------



## cannofbliss (May 22, 2010)

bob barker's face


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

their fist never


----------



## one11 (May 22, 2010)

(out of topic but im going to write everyones 3 word post into one story and post it here lol) see what it looks like.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

nice one brother


----------



## cannofbliss (May 22, 2010)

Three words........go tuck yourself...............HAHAHAHA JK OF COURSE LOL


----------



## newbud123 (May 22, 2010)

some good bud


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 22, 2010)

that I'ma smoke


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 22, 2010)

when im watching


----------



## newbud123 (May 23, 2010)

lesbian mud wrestling


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 23, 2010)

with my best


----------



## newbud123 (May 23, 2010)

best lesbian friend


----------



## Boneman (May 23, 2010)

Playing with themselves


----------



## Ballard (May 23, 2010)

and inserting objects


----------



## akgrown (May 23, 2010)

into light sockets


----------



## newbud123 (May 23, 2010)

sockets got wet


----------



## immaking3 (May 23, 2010)

boom they went


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 23, 2010)

like a fart


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 23, 2010)

in a wheelchair


----------



## azoo (May 23, 2010)

there was shit!


----------



## immaking3 (May 23, 2010)

that rained down


----------



## Ballard (May 23, 2010)

covering all the


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 23, 2010)

Little Koren Kids


----------



## Ballard (May 23, 2010)

drying there widow


----------



## cannofbliss (May 23, 2010)

slapping their faces


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 23, 2010)

while on crack


----------



## RC7 (May 23, 2010)

boom went the


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 23, 2010)

super nano blaster


----------



## akgrown (May 23, 2010)

and burned up


----------



## rastadoor (May 24, 2010)

the sweet ganja


----------



## akgrown (May 24, 2010)

then proceded to


----------



## bigmblazin (May 24, 2010)

stink up the


----------



## jammin screw (May 24, 2010)

Restroom at mcdonalds


----------



## SpaceMonkeyMan (May 24, 2010)

while he pooped.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 24, 2010)

and wiped with


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 24, 2010)

his dirty sock


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 24, 2010)

then flushed it


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 24, 2010)

but it got


----------



## Ballard (May 24, 2010)

eaten by jesus


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 24, 2010)

his face was


----------



## husalife (May 24, 2010)

covered in cotton


----------



## newbud123 (May 24, 2010)

tampons and blood


----------



## rastadoor (May 24, 2010)

He felt like


----------



## newbud123 (May 24, 2010)

shit and had


----------



## Zeplike (May 24, 2010)

a raging hemroid


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 24, 2010)

on the rim


----------



## newbud123 (May 24, 2010)

of his mouth


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 25, 2010)

so he took


----------



## newbud123 (May 25, 2010)

*another lic before
*


----------



## Boneman (May 25, 2010)

*Spitting it out *


----------



## rastadoor (May 25, 2010)

You never know


----------



## Dirtfree (May 25, 2010)

what you get


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 25, 2010)

when you eat


----------



## Boneman (May 25, 2010)

*Some nasty shit *


----------



## husalife (May 25, 2010)

like a hookers...........


----------



## Boneman (May 25, 2010)

*Last big deposit* 

$$$ of course you dirty minded individuals


----------



## robert 14617 (May 25, 2010)

drizzled on toast


----------



## Big Perm (May 25, 2010)

with a hemroid


----------



## MR.GreenThumbs (May 25, 2010)

hanging out of


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 25, 2010)

another hemeroid and


----------



## HoLE (May 25, 2010)

her boyfriends butt


----------



## rastadoor (May 26, 2010)

HoLe was leaking


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 26, 2010)

the worst smelling


----------



## edsthreads (May 26, 2010)

rancid diseased pus


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 26, 2010)

that looked like


----------



## edsthreads (May 26, 2010)

the ends of


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 26, 2010)

small worms crawling


----------



## robert 14617 (May 26, 2010)

in dumpster water


----------



## newbud123 (May 26, 2010)

taking a shower


----------



## edsthreads (May 26, 2010)

that was made


----------



## Joker209 (May 26, 2010)

of rock and


----------



## newbud123 (May 26, 2010)

wood and weed


----------



## MR.GreenThumbs (May 26, 2010)

rolled and smoked


----------



## newbud123 (May 26, 2010)

baked beans and


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (May 26, 2010)

put them in


----------



## Priscilla420 (May 26, 2010)

a small container


----------



## Boneman (May 26, 2010)

Filled with water


----------



## Joker209 (May 27, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> that was made





Joker209 said:


> of rock and





newbud123 said:


> wood and weed





MR.GreenThumbs said:


> rolled and smoked


 What the fuck? lol Sorry guys


----------



## newbud123 (May 27, 2010)

and spider mites


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

that would roam


----------



## Boneman (May 27, 2010)

Under the leaves


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

of the top


----------



## newbud123 (May 27, 2010)

*The White House*


----------



## Ballard (May 27, 2010)

pube of bigfoot


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

with no fear


----------



## Ballard (May 27, 2010)

smelling like charity


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

he raised his


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2010)

severed left hand


----------



## husalife (May 27, 2010)

and wildly yelled


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2010)

spank me now


----------



## edsthreads (May 27, 2010)

you puney little


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2010)

gutter slut ,before


----------



## edsthreads (May 27, 2010)

inserting the biggest


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2010)

one line joke


----------



## newbud123 (May 27, 2010)

in the history


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2010)

of all mankind


----------



## newbud123 (May 27, 2010)

but not as


----------



## Dirtfree (May 27, 2010)

if he needed


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 27, 2010)

to be funny


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2010)

or seen undressing


----------



## akgrown (May 27, 2010)

The Queens Suregon


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2010)

wile making cake


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 27, 2010)

with obamas wife


----------



## akgrown (May 27, 2010)

In The Library


----------



## akgrown (May 27, 2010)

With the Candlestick


(sorry had too double post this)


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (May 28, 2010)

and colonel mustard


----------



## robert 14617 (May 28, 2010)

wile maxwells silver-hammer


----------



## newbud123 (May 28, 2010)

*was been inserted ?
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;ESwtizE0l5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESwtizE0l5U[/video]


----------



## shannonball (May 28, 2010)

don't wear fur


----------



## robert 14617 (May 28, 2010)

or the tree-huggers


----------



## Dirtfree (May 28, 2010)

will eat you


----------



## robert 14617 (May 28, 2010)

with fava beans


----------



## akgrown (May 28, 2010)

and some chianti


----------



## newbud123 (May 28, 2010)

give you gas


----------



## patlpp (May 28, 2010)

and a HUGE


----------



## newbud123 (May 28, 2010)

big red jalapeno


----------



## Dirtfree (May 28, 2010)

right in your


----------



## akgrown (May 28, 2010)

snowblower gas tank


----------



## newbud123 (May 28, 2010)

up under the


----------



## patlpp (May 28, 2010)

nose of democrats


----------



## akgrown (May 28, 2010)

who shit on


----------



## robert 14617 (May 28, 2010)

false thrones governing


----------



## rastadoor (May 28, 2010)

plastic American societies.


----------



## Zakman (May 28, 2010)

Those who will


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 28, 2010)

perish in a


----------



## Boneman (May 28, 2010)

Blazing fire ball


----------



## Zakman (May 28, 2010)

bestowed upon them


----------



## RC7 (May 28, 2010)

A screaming child


----------



## scotchtape51 (May 28, 2010)

Born in hell


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2010)

to lesbian hags


----------



## The Undertoker (May 29, 2010)

He aint got


----------



## RalitsaD (May 29, 2010)

but the chicken....


----------



## RalitsaD (May 29, 2010)

but the chicken


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2010)

More than once


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2010)

off the charts


----------



## newbud123 (May 29, 2010)

shit was chandalier


----------



## Zakman (May 29, 2010)

You should've seen


----------



## worm5376 (May 29, 2010)

How cool he


----------



## newbud123 (May 29, 2010)

was 50 cent


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2010)

Then he shrivvled


----------



## CONNISSUER (May 29, 2010)

He Then saw


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2010)

his back bone


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2010)

In the mirror


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2010)

through his ribs


----------



## newbud123 (May 29, 2010)

*a bullet hole
*


----------



## The Undertoker (May 29, 2010)

had gone through


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2010)

speedy checkout line


----------



## newbud123 (May 29, 2010)

and got a .......


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2010)

lb of halibut.........


----------



## The Undertoker (May 29, 2010)

stuffed in a


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2010)

suitcase ,heading for


----------



## newbud123 (May 29, 2010)

caves in afghanistan


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 29, 2010)

to assemble a


----------



## VansStoner1748 (May 29, 2010)

Iron donkey kit........


----------



## donkey.420 (May 29, 2010)

new grow tent


----------



## orgnlmrwiggles (May 29, 2010)

with the 6"


----------



## akgrown (May 30, 2010)

pair of chopsticks


----------



## newbud123 (May 30, 2010)

was fired from


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2010)

taco bell inc.


----------



## newbud123 (May 30, 2010)

restaurant emptied the


----------



## The Undertoker (May 30, 2010)

Jar of Stash


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2010)

with his hook


----------



## Ten bag (May 30, 2010)

into his ass


----------



## Boneman (May 30, 2010)

Into the toilet


----------



## nubiebud (May 30, 2010)

with a straw


----------



## newbud123 (May 31, 2010)

made chocolate milk


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2010)

before the flight


----------



## NoRcHrOn (May 31, 2010)

the blunt burned


----------



## Boneman (May 31, 2010)

A bright ash


----------



## newbud123 (May 31, 2010)

Deadly *Ash **cloud*


----------



## nubiebud (May 31, 2010)

that she sniffed


----------



## robert 14617 (May 31, 2010)

before loading her


----------



## newbud123 (May 31, 2010)

*AK47* assault rifle


----------



## kylen (May 31, 2010)

to kill fools


----------



## akgrown (May 31, 2010)

for stealing kiwi


----------



## Boneman (May 31, 2010)

From the fields


----------



## newbud123 (May 31, 2010)

*Fields of* Dreams


----------



## el tio (May 31, 2010)

green marijuana fields


----------



## akgrown (May 31, 2010)

planted in tibet


----------



## da07flopro (May 31, 2010)

with the finest


----------



## N0iZ (May 31, 2010)

& kindest buds


----------



## jammin screw (May 31, 2010)

That you seen


----------



## akgrown (Jun 1, 2010)

above the clouds.


----------



## thizz13 (Jun 1, 2010)

A giant bat


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 1, 2010)

eating his face


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 1, 2010)

with chopsticks and


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 1, 2010)

rubs one out


----------



## akgrown (Jun 1, 2010)

bottle of mustard


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

keens hot mustard


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 1, 2010)

On hot buns


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

served under water


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

worm old buddy


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 1, 2010)

rob good friend


----------



## Dirtfree (Jun 1, 2010)

are fuckin crazy


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

high strung psycho's


----------



## Boneman (Jun 1, 2010)

Smoking doobies together


----------



## Dirtfree (Jun 1, 2010)

sharing crab cakes


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

and crabs , then


----------



## Boneman (Jun 1, 2010)

My balls itch


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 1, 2010)

get some cream


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

apply generously to


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 1, 2010)

face, neck and


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

groin before launch


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 1, 2010)

I was *going*


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 1, 2010)

to a party


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 1, 2010)

screamed horny midgets


----------



## nikk (Jun 1, 2010)

got fucked up


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 1, 2010)

a cathartic joy


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 1, 2010)

catatonic bliss ,with


----------



## tr4ps (Jun 1, 2010)

His gay dad


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 1, 2010)

and his priest


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 2, 2010)

do some rails


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 2, 2010)

off the hookers


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Live in Chicago*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 2, 2010)

under the L


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 2, 2010)

Brighton Beach Avenue.


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 2, 2010)

When you upset a


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 2, 2010)

psychotic ballet dancer


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 2, 2010)

you better watch


----------



## HoLE (Jun 2, 2010)

for flying castonettes


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 2, 2010)

and pill poppers!


----------



## Boneman (Jun 3, 2010)

Looking for pills


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 3, 2010)

, thrills and bellyaches?


----------



## dangledo (Jun 3, 2010)

Turn to turds!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 3, 2010)

not for pillpoppers


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 3, 2010)

*once you pop*


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (Jun 3, 2010)

you just can't


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jun 3, 2010)

stop until you


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 3, 2010)

pop again and


----------



## MI Bluntsmoker (Jun 4, 2010)

slip one in


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

that wet spot


----------



## jammin screw (Jun 4, 2010)

Right in the


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jun 4, 2010)

center of my


----------



## akgrown (Jun 4, 2010)

polar bears apple


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

anal retentive smile


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jun 4, 2010)

with metal braces


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2010)

twisted into several


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 4, 2010)

little hooks that


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 4, 2010)

cant catch fish


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2010)

faster than nets


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 4, 2010)

Panic swept *faster*


----------



## NLNo5 (Jun 4, 2010)

oh fucking well


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 4, 2010)

anyone for tea?


----------



## Boneman (Jun 4, 2010)

Green tea please


----------



## Jakenbake (Jun 4, 2010)

maybe with some


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 4, 2010)

sexy asian woman?


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 5, 2010)

You mean _women_!


----------



## Boneman (Jun 5, 2010)

*Always saying NO!*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 5, 2010)

you pay first!


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 5, 2010)

No, you can


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 5, 2010)

rent space joe


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 5, 2010)

with dirty hoes


----------



## indy kuh (Jun 5, 2010)

Id rather smoke


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 5, 2010)

on my own ........


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 5, 2010)

the other day


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 5, 2010)

i got busted


----------



## Boneman (Jun 5, 2010)

with another woman


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 5, 2010)

The dog house


----------



## streetlegal (Jun 5, 2010)

kiss my ass


----------



## Boneman (Jun 6, 2010)

A reach around


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 6, 2010)

during circle jerk


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 6, 2010)

I was almost


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 6, 2010)

lost for words,


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 6, 2010)

look's like it


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 6, 2010)

needs a wiggle


----------



## hillbilly345 (Jun 6, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 6, 2010)

said the pivot-man


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 6, 2010)

to the busty


----------



## BostonBudz (Jun 6, 2010)

asian girl named


----------



## akgrown (Jun 6, 2010)

lotus the gigantic


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 6, 2010)

hotdog eating woman.


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 7, 2010)

opening her legs


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jun 7, 2010)

wider than a


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 7, 2010)

baboon in heat


----------



## Boneman (Jun 7, 2010)

Swinging from trees


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 7, 2010)

swallowing bananas whole.


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 7, 2010)

fucking dirty hoe


----------



## The Undertoker (Jun 7, 2010)

smothered in cannabutter


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jun 7, 2010)

from head to


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 7, 2010)

walked over to


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 7, 2010)

the gulf and


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 7, 2010)

little doe's eat ivy


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 8, 2010)

watch out for


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 8, 2010)

flying cars that


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 8, 2010)

invalidate your insurance


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 9, 2010)

the taliban drivring your car


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2010)

Toyota's new commercial ......................(when you just got to go kill a bunch of people.....toyota)


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 9, 2010)

When you give a


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 9, 2010)

batch of your


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 9, 2010)

crop convert Upload


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 9, 2010)

Boom, boom, boom...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 9, 2010)

out go the lights


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jun 10, 2010)

in my bedroom


----------



## Boneman (Jun 10, 2010)

Action is limited


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2010)

due to prosthesis


----------



## scardthestoner (Jun 10, 2010)

or a cow...


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 10, 2010)

of a wife.....


----------



## Zeplike (Jun 10, 2010)

with a knife...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 10, 2010)

crease pressed into


----------



## Boneman (Jun 10, 2010)

Faded blue jeans


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 10, 2010)

and flannel shirts.


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 10, 2010)

all tie together


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 11, 2010)

with costume jewelry


----------



## Boneman (Jun 11, 2010)

From a party


----------



## bobtokes (Jun 11, 2010)

cross dressing judge's


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 11, 2010)

begin to strip


----------



## Boneman (Jun 11, 2010)

and take pictures


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 12, 2010)

of beer from


----------



## Skunkybud (Jun 12, 2010)

a treetop bar


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 12, 2010)

*A* falling axe.


----------



## The Undertoker (Jun 12, 2010)

landed in the


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 12, 2010)

* Ghetto the *atomic


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 12, 2010)

dog set out


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jun 14, 2010)

to bury its


----------



## sirwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

nose in his


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 14, 2010)

fungus garden and


----------



## rastadoor (Jun 14, 2010)

came out a


----------



## imnotme (Jun 14, 2010)

big green toad


----------



## HoLE (Jun 14, 2010)

with warts on,,,,,,


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 14, 2010)

Rubs one out


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 14, 2010)

cleanup, aisle 12


----------



## HoLE (Jun 14, 2010)

at the IGA,,,,,,,


----------



## Boneman (Jun 14, 2010)

On the left


----------



## HoLE (Jun 14, 2010)

was a broken,,,,,


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 15, 2010)

crackpipe and a


----------



## xXF0RE20Xx (Jun 15, 2010)

oversized pink dildo


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 15, 2010)

With dookie on


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 15, 2010)

she wipe it...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2010)

on the boat


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 15, 2010)

and she also


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 15, 2010)

has sandwiches and


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Camel toe muffins


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Smothered in undies


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 15, 2010)

With cornhole bread


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 15, 2010)

And black cockamole


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 15, 2010)

that made her


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 16, 2010)

*So Horny ** that*


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 16, 2010)

that she pulled


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

out her big


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 16, 2010)

10 inch long


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

mold infested dick


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 16, 2010)

split it open


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

only to reveal


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 16, 2010)

a cheese danish


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 16, 2010)

filled with crabs


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

lots of crabs!


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Saturated with duck-butter


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

and whale semen


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 16, 2010)

on hole wheat


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

with some juice


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 16, 2010)

and thats lunch.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

Now for dinner


----------



## dam612 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thick and juicy


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

shaved guerrilla testicles


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 16, 2010)

marinated in milk


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

and potent cannabutter


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Smeared over ass


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 16, 2010)

premature ejaculation sprinkles


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 16, 2010)

frosty ball juice


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 16, 2010)

The bitch ducks


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

oh my god.


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 16, 2010)

Release the cracken!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

from her vagina


----------



## blustarr57 (Jun 16, 2010)

did ya FART


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

my ballz itch!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

can u scratch


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> can u scratch


 
yes i can!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

can you help?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> can you help?


yes I can!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> yes I can!


ahhh finally releafe


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

from this itch


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

i fucked your


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 16, 2010)

babysitter soo hard


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 16, 2010)

her insides burst


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> her insides burst


rape!!! she yelled


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

into the gag-ball


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 17, 2010)

want some more ??


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

tea bagging her


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

gaping ass hole


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 17, 2010)

filled with polyfiller


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> filled with polyfiller


 
i innoculated her


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

over 100 times


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 17, 2010)

and then I


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

hit her with


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 17, 2010)

my huge wang


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

right across her


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 17, 2010)

baby doll face


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

then i cut


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

my buds down


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Roasting bong hits


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Tagging dem hos


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm the king!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2010)

[video=youtube;oFBbOHohwR8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFBbOHohwR8[/video]
king of nothing


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 17, 2010)

Where's your crown?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

I Lost it...


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 17, 2010)

in the mail..


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

it was shipped


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2010)

via ups in


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

california where it


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2010)

was side tracked


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

by a green


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2010)

giant ,spanking little


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

children with a


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2010)

2x4 at wallmart


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

while stroking his


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 17, 2010)

red haired rabbit


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

in the park


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

by the lake


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

I scratched myself


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

Only to discover


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

A lost nug


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

So I smoked


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

And exhaled a


----------



## BCBuddy420 (Jun 17, 2010)

teriffic blunt that


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

Smelled like a


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

a dead skunk


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

yum dead skunk!


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

dead skunk good


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

for you. It


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 17, 2010)

gives you wings


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 17, 2010)

not really but


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

I gotta shit


----------



## Da Silva Satia (Jun 17, 2010)

but i forgot


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 17, 2010)

About toilet paper.


----------



## blazin256 (Jun 17, 2010)

so i used .


----------



## Da Silva Satia (Jun 17, 2010)

a leaf i ...


----------



## HoLE (Jun 17, 2010)

picked from my,,,,,


----------



## KBRoaster (Jun 17, 2010)

my rolling papers


----------



## logzz (Jun 17, 2010)

grandma Betty's bush


----------



## HoLE (Jun 17, 2010)

KBRoaster said:


> my rolling papers


 
and proceeded too,,,,,


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 18, 2010)

wipe my taint


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 18, 2010)

let dog lick it


----------



## worm5376 (Jun 18, 2010)

with peanut butter..


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 18, 2010)

and jelly and


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 18, 2010)

more whale semen!


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Conditioner [FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]and moisturizing [/FONT]*


----------



## Boneman (Jun 18, 2010)

You're a freak


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 18, 2010)

with a long


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 18, 2010)

time growing up


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 18, 2010)

some A+ marijuana


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 18, 2010)

that I smoke


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 18, 2010)

in a Roor..


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jun 19, 2010)

or a lux....


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 19, 2010)

in my hammock


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 19, 2010)

with hancock and


----------



## socaliboy (Jun 19, 2010)

victoria secret model..


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 19, 2010)

* in a bikini*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2010)

waxing her back


----------



## bigv1976 (Jun 19, 2010)

so suck my


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2010)

infected mole drippings


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 19, 2010)

*say im your momma*


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 19, 2010)

thats 4 words


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

rocksss for sale!!!!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 19, 2010)

big hairy rocks!!


----------



## eljeffo41 (Jun 19, 2010)

smeared with jelly


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 19, 2010)

and peanut butter


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 19, 2010)

*and Chocolate Nipples*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2010)

hot dog water


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 19, 2010)

swallowing every bit.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 19, 2010)

newbudz moms tight!!!


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 19, 2010)

the *bitch* express !


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2010)

get in line


----------



## jhopkins34 (Jun 19, 2010)

for the ride


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Over *Bitches and
*


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 20, 2010)

money Over Her


----------



## KBRoaster (Jul 1, 2010)

big ass nips


----------



## KBRoaster (Jul 1, 2010)

flappin like pancakes


----------



## KBRoaster (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking all good


----------



## KBRoaster (Jul 1, 2010)

Bouncing that ass!


----------



## Boneman (Jul 2, 2010)

Back and forth


----------



## HoLE (Jul 2, 2010)

Side to Side,,,,


----------



## Boneman (Jul 4, 2010)

up and down


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 4, 2010)

Peace, Love and Happiness


----------



## Boneman (Jul 5, 2010)

Freak a Zoid


----------



## beardo (Jul 5, 2010)

robotic sex machine


----------



## Standupp (Jul 6, 2010)

so i toked.


----------



## Boneman (Jul 7, 2010)

Another fat joint


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 7, 2010)

before cutting off


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Jul 7, 2010)

a fucking tick


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 8, 2010)

that was stuck


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 8, 2010)

behind my ear


----------



## goten (Jul 8, 2010)

was some hair


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 8, 2010)

Shit I farted!


----------



## goten (Jul 8, 2010)

and shit yourself


----------



## a dog named chico (Jul 8, 2010)

and peed a little


----------



## goten (Jul 8, 2010)

change your diaper


----------



## Boneman (Jul 8, 2010)

you stinky beeyatch


----------



## bongtokinjuggalo (Jul 8, 2010)

wheres the weed?


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 8, 2010)

In my bowl


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 9, 2010)

above the fridge


----------



## tranquiltoker613 (Jul 9, 2010)

with the abortion


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 10, 2010)

saved for dinner


----------



## Boneman (Jul 11, 2010)

grilled to perfection


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 11, 2010)

served with Chianti


----------



## RC7 (Jul 13, 2010)

a giant bird


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 13, 2010)

roasted to perfection


----------



## fininho (Jul 14, 2010)

. And then russians


----------



## Priscilla420 (Jul 14, 2010)

in a microwave


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Jul 14, 2010)

basted their gonads


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 14, 2010)

and sent them


----------



## Boneman (Jul 14, 2010)

Straight to hell


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 14, 2010)

in a basket


----------



## Junkyard Funk (Jul 14, 2010)

Then some bananas


----------



## machnak (Jul 14, 2010)

burned them all.


----------



## N0iZ (Jul 14, 2010)

YUM! banana bread


----------



## zhn0k (Jul 14, 2010)

stuffed in anus


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 14, 2010)

of hitler's mom


----------



## RC7 (Jul 14, 2010)

to the whitehouse


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 14, 2010)

Seems like everyone is off ^

So ill Restart 

I heared a


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Jul 14, 2010)

CueTrott said:


> Seems like everyone is off ^
> 
> So ill Restart
> 
> I heared a


stinky ass fart


----------



## dankasaurusrex (Jul 14, 2010)

soooooooo very loud


----------



## N0iZ (Jul 14, 2010)

it shook the


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 15, 2010)

leaves on my


----------



## vancouvergrower (Jul 15, 2010)

toke all day


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 15, 2010)

u fucked up i think but ohwell... ^^



vancouvergrower said:


> toke all day


and listen to


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 15, 2010)

the sound of


----------



## Junkyard Funk (Jul 15, 2010)

the loving prostitue


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Jul 15, 2010)

gettin beat by


----------



## napa23 (Jul 15, 2010)

her abusive pimp


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 15, 2010)

at the side


----------



## napa23 (Jul 15, 2010)

of the street


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 15, 2010)

over and over


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 15, 2010)

and over again


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jul 15, 2010)

until she bled


----------



## napa23 (Jul 15, 2010)

all over the


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jul 15, 2010)

pimp's new shoes


----------



## HoLE (Jul 15, 2010)

which made him,,,,,,,


----------



## axelbubba (Jul 15, 2010)

smile and giggle


----------



## KBRoaster (Jul 15, 2010)

with his finger


----------



## HoLE (Jul 15, 2010)

in the air,,,,,,


----------



## Junkyard Funk (Jul 15, 2010)

after hearing this


----------



## Impact420 (Jul 15, 2010)

the man jumped


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 15, 2010)

into the street


----------



## sirwolf (Jul 15, 2010)

nearly hitting the


----------



## Impact420 (Jul 15, 2010)

tall black car


----------



## HoLE (Jul 15, 2010)

that came from,,,,,,


----------



## Impact420 (Jul 15, 2010)

somewhere on earth


----------



## HoLE (Jul 15, 2010)

that was controlled,,.,,


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 15, 2010)

by little green


----------



## HoLE (Jul 15, 2010)

weed seedlings that,,,,,,


----------



## N0iZ (Jul 15, 2010)

were so high


----------



## HoLE (Jul 16, 2010)

they looked like,,,,,,,,


----------



## HoLE (Jul 16, 2010)

fdd's backyard grow,,,,,


----------



## kronicsmurf (Jul 16, 2010)

at harvest time


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jul 17, 2010)

with massive buds


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 17, 2010)

and pink underwear.


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jul 17, 2010)

with shit stains


----------



## RC7 (Jul 18, 2010)

so i decided


----------



## fininho (Jul 18, 2010)

to let them


----------



## Boneman (Jul 18, 2010)

ride my balls


----------



## bigv1976 (Jul 18, 2010)

Boneman, I dont mean to break things up by why would you let shitty pink underwear ride your balls? LMFAO


----------



## Boneman (Jul 18, 2010)

Pink is hot


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 18, 2010)

To let them
Ride My Balls

Becasue i was


----------



## napa23 (Jul 18, 2010)

horny as hell


----------



## CueTrott (Jul 18, 2010)

I fucked a gatorade bottle...


----------



## Malenki (Jul 20, 2010)

it got stuck


----------



## Boneman (Jul 21, 2010)

Hurt like hell


----------



## BigCheif (Jul 21, 2010)

started to cry


----------



## RC7 (Jul 21, 2010)

but then realized


----------



## BigCheif (Jul 22, 2010)

to my surprise


----------



## HARDBODYyadig (Jul 22, 2010)

a duck appeared


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 25, 2010)

It said quack

I shot it


----------



## HoLE (Jul 25, 2010)

Jer La Mota said:


> It said quack
> 
> I shot it


 
thats six words,,,,,,,<-(only 3)

I shot it,,

Jim iHendrix said,,,,


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2010)

She said yes


----------



## DownOnWax (Sep 24, 2010)

So I thought


----------



## rowlman (Sep 24, 2010)

will this fit


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

Over my penis!


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 24, 2010)

I dont think


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 24, 2010)

eggs are bigger


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 24, 2010)

than my penis.


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2010)

but they are


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 24, 2010)

wider not longer


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 24, 2010)

She said as


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 24, 2010)

she examines his


----------



## dangledo (Sep 24, 2010)

meaty, thick, glistening...


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 24, 2010)

Hardee's Monster ThickBurger.


----------



## Balzac89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Then she grabbed


----------



## keller420 (Sep 25, 2010)

that huge wet


----------



## machnak (Sep 25, 2010)

cheesy rare burger


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2010)

and threw it


----------



## vertise (Sep 25, 2010)

Down her gullet


----------



## ozSmoker (Sep 25, 2010)

mmm she said


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 25, 2010)

removing her dentures


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Sep 25, 2010)

now its time


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 25, 2010)

rub the bunions


----------



## dangledo (Sep 25, 2010)

and panty scabs


----------



## Milner (Sep 25, 2010)

munch on them


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 25, 2010)

until she was


----------



## a dog named chico (Sep 25, 2010)

high as fuck


----------



## ozSmoker (Sep 25, 2010)

fap fap fap


----------



## GrimHaze (Sep 25, 2010)

Goes the beat


----------



## KDiaz (Sep 25, 2010)

at the door


----------



## Boneman (Sep 26, 2010)

arrives the strippers


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 26, 2010)

Gangsterz already chillen


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

like little girls


----------



## kether noir (Sep 26, 2010)

about to cry


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 26, 2010)

Paying the whore


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

a black eye


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 26, 2010)

with a sharp


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dildo in her


----------



## akgrown (Sep 26, 2010)

bowl of pudding


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 26, 2010)

I love pudding!!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

siphoned in her


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 26, 2010)

tight butt hole


----------



## dangledo (Sep 26, 2010)

as she painted


----------



## vertise (Sep 26, 2010)

"enough she said"


----------



## rowlman (Sep 26, 2010)

don't stop now


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 26, 2010)

Pop that pussy


----------



## kether noir (Sep 27, 2010)

as she squirted


----------



## tattoojoe (Sep 27, 2010)

on a tree...


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 27, 2010)

the tree's angry...


----------



## dangledo (Sep 27, 2010)

More brown paint


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

on my shoes


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 27, 2010)

But my balls


----------



## elkins (Sep 27, 2010)

are a little


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

sore from the


----------



## kether noir (Sep 27, 2010)

explosion earlier today


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

AXE has ballwash


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

" Wa'bout my ballsack?"


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 27, 2010)

She'll clean it...


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

with her new


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

pillowcase she bought


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 27, 2010)

to carry kittens..


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

in when you


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

use it for


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 27, 2010)

removing brake pads...


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

the kittens scream


----------



## RC7 (Sep 27, 2010)

because the children


----------



## noah1142 (Sep 27, 2010)

are trying to


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

find the corn


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 27, 2010)

To shove it..


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

with a smile


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

she says hello


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

and craps herself


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

while she is


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

waiting for someone


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

else to type


----------



## ThePotking (Sep 27, 2010)

about growing weed


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

12/12 from seed


----------



## kether noir (Sep 27, 2010)

while cutting lines


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

out to share


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

with riu members


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

who all wait


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

starting to jones


----------



## kether noir (Sep 27, 2010)

and the midget


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 27, 2010)

started to buzz


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

around the green


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 27, 2010)

Grinch as hegrinned


----------



## iStaySmacked (Sep 27, 2010)

garden of KUSH


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

and sprinkles of


----------



## iStaySmacked (Sep 27, 2010)

THC crystals from


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 27, 2010)

the magical plant...


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

a boy climbed


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

with his monkey


----------



## iStaySmacked (Sep 27, 2010)

and saw GODZILLA!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Sep 27, 2010)

Godzirrrrra yelled the


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2010)

stoned little monkey


----------



## Boneman (Sep 28, 2010)

Lost his way


----------



## BadAndy (Sep 28, 2010)

till he found


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 28, 2010)

a fat tick ...........


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2010)

who had an


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 28, 2010)

enormous head which


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 28, 2010)

had a spider


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 28, 2010)

near the balls


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 28, 2010)

of his feet


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 28, 2010)

to my surprise


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2010)

after three bowls


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2010)

I was still


----------



## DEEPROOTS (Sep 28, 2010)

The damn spider


----------



## april (Sep 28, 2010)

The monkey scratched...


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Sep 28, 2010)

his hotdog car


----------



## upthearsenal (Sep 28, 2010)

with a booger


----------



## RC7 (Sep 28, 2010)

that was wack


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 28, 2010)

but he's back


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2010)

on the crack


----------



## iStaySmacked (Sep 28, 2010)

and then GODZILLA


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2010)

came back again


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 28, 2010)

with a bong


----------



## iStaySmacked (Sep 28, 2010)

and no lighter!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## blazin256 (Sep 28, 2010)

so he used


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 28, 2010)

a flaming monkey


----------



## april (Sep 28, 2010)

in emo pants


----------



## RC7 (Sep 28, 2010)

to torch the


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 28, 2010)

Sexy Hawaiian kush


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 29, 2010)

Infront of pigs...


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2010)

his vaporizer instead


----------



## eps (Sep 29, 2010)

was rammed in


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2010)

the trunk of


----------



## Drew4312 (Sep 29, 2010)

chicken and watermelonz


----------



## DEEPROOTS (Sep 29, 2010)

flavored hemp oil


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2010)

she uses to...


----------



## april (Sep 29, 2010)

rub her soft


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 29, 2010)

orange red mole


----------



## RC7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Then someone screamed


----------



## N!pples (Sep 29, 2010)

*get me some*


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2010)

other story ideas


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2010)

because this one


----------



## Dirtfree (Sep 29, 2010)

blows donkey dick


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 29, 2010)

so god said


----------



## Boneman (Sep 29, 2010)

open the gates


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 29, 2010)

and let the


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 29, 2010)

greatest story ever


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2010)

keep on rollin'


----------



## dangledo (Sep 29, 2010)

mississippi moon, won't


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me in.....


----------



## Daryl Charette (Sep 29, 2010)

or else I'll


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 29, 2010)

wreck the buzz


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 29, 2010)

Im just a .


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 29, 2010)

Small town girl


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 29, 2010)

Living in a


----------



## april (Sep 29, 2010)

giant pink hotdog


----------



## nickspade420 (Sep 29, 2010)

she sat alone


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2010)

all by herself


----------



## nickspade420 (Sep 29, 2010)

should have never


----------



## 420God (Sep 29, 2010)

turned her back


----------



## april (Sep 29, 2010)

because the monkey


----------



## Boneman (Sep 30, 2010)

Stole her banana


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 30, 2010)

and pooped it.


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Sep 30, 2010)

on your face


----------



## worm5376 (Sep 30, 2010)

You fucking bitch!


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 30, 2010)

Sayeth the Pope


----------



## RC7 (Sep 30, 2010)

with a pimpslap


----------



## LarryTheStoner (Sep 30, 2010)

and a dickslap


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2010)

was in shock


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2010)

and bleeding from


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2010)

his radiantly glowing


----------



## eps (Sep 30, 2010)

hairy set of


----------



## april (Sep 30, 2010)

apple size balls


----------



## nickspade420 (Sep 30, 2010)

flew forth a


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 30, 2010)

Huge ass elephant


----------



## nickspade420 (Sep 30, 2010)

with a huge


----------



## RC7 (Sep 30, 2010)

box of pizza


----------



## Brokenneck (Sep 30, 2010)

filled with those


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 30, 2010)

delicious magic mushrooms


----------



## The Mastermind (Sep 30, 2010)

that turned me


----------



## PineAppleLover (Sep 30, 2010)

into a giant


----------



## nickspade420 (Sep 30, 2010)

pussy eating monster


----------



## Boneman (Oct 1, 2010)

Darting your tongue


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 1, 2010)

in and out


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 1, 2010)

faster than superman


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 1, 2010)

That girl orgasmed


----------



## dangledo (Oct 1, 2010)

in my eye


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 1, 2010)

for two hours


----------



## april (Oct 1, 2010)

then she farted


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 1, 2010)

it was nasty


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 1, 2010)

the queef lasted


----------



## Boneman (Oct 1, 2010)

Longer than expected


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 1, 2010)

but i didnt


----------



## BadAndy (Oct 1, 2010)

leave me satisfied


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 1, 2010)

so i begged


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 1, 2010)

for another one


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 1, 2010)

she hesitantly agreed


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 1, 2010)

i said thanks


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 1, 2010)

yet failed again


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 1, 2010)

then i took


----------



## BadAndy (Oct 1, 2010)

A blue crayon


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2010)

and a bong


----------



## 420God (Oct 1, 2010)

packed it full


----------



## april (Oct 1, 2010)

where's my crayon?


----------



## KDiaz (Oct 1, 2010)

420God smoked it


----------



## Brokenneck (Oct 1, 2010)

Pack another one


----------



## april (Oct 1, 2010)

sticky icky yummy


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 1, 2010)

White thick cum


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 2, 2010)

on the mouthhole


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 2, 2010)

she cleaned it


----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2010)

with her tongue


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2010)

and wanted more


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 2, 2010)

so she called


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 2, 2010)

the fella up


----------



## 420God (Oct 2, 2010)

he said bump


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 2, 2010)

he plowed her


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 2, 2010)

while she vomited


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 2, 2010)

smelly brown fluid


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 2, 2010)

out her nose


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 2, 2010)

onto my dirty


----------



## vertise (Oct 2, 2010)

plate of spaghetti


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 2, 2010)

i almost puked


----------



## KDiaz (Oct 2, 2010)

but swallowed it


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 2, 2010)

then poop came


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 2, 2010)

ther was no


----------



## Spoc (Oct 2, 2010)

toilet paper ANYWHERE


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 3, 2010)

so i had ...


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 3, 2010)

to use newspaper....


----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2010)

to advertise my


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

late night tacos


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2010)

that hurt later


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

the pain was


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Oct 3, 2010)

caused by a


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

teny tiny little


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

razor sharp edged


----------



## rs444 (Oct 3, 2010)

diamond encrusted dildo


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

she found in


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2010)

yallll.......niggas............crazy......


----------



## rs444 (Oct 3, 2010)

more than crazy


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

her mom said


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 3, 2010)

so gangster tookout


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 3, 2010)

his handgun and


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 3, 2010)

cocked it back


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 3, 2010)

then pulled a


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 3, 2010)

black mask out


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 3, 2010)

and threatened the


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

poor little monkey


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

poor little monkey


----------



## iStaySmacked (Oct 3, 2010)

with african babies


----------



## Boneman (Oct 3, 2010)

Eating ripe bananas


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

and throwing small


----------



## Boneman (Oct 3, 2010)

loads of sperm


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

and shouting out "


----------



## KDiaz (Oct 3, 2010)

go fuck yourself


----------



## 420God (Oct 3, 2010)

then Jesus cried


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 3, 2010)

and flooded the


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2010)

lungs of a


----------



## BluffinCali (Oct 3, 2010)

giant sperm whale


----------



## Tenac87 (Oct 4, 2010)

With exactly twenty


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2010)

thin slices of


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 4, 2010)

an Accounting textbook.


----------



## rs444 (Oct 4, 2010)

Were all fucked!


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 4, 2010)

But East Germany


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 4, 2010)

mainly east germany


----------



## woobystein (Oct 4, 2010)

Stinks like feces


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 4, 2010)

You guys suck.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 4, 2010)

pineapplelover changes name


----------



## brandon. (Oct 4, 2010)

and sucks dicks


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 4, 2010)

on unwashed migrants


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 5, 2010)

Outside The HomeDepot


----------



## Boneman (Oct 5, 2010)

in broad daylight


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 5, 2010)

it was crazy


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 5, 2010)

like James Brown


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 5, 2010)

rick james bitches


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 5, 2010)

Fucks your couch


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2010)

after taking fresh


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 5, 2010)

kitten livers, toasted


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2010)

and dipped in


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 5, 2010)

yogurt . back at


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2010)

a dumpster BBQ


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 5, 2010)

The Illuminati Will


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 5, 2010)

Attack in 2012


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

unless the monkey


----------



## openmynd (Oct 6, 2010)

plants pot seeds


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

and poppy seeds


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 6, 2010)

next to 7-11


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 6, 2010)

during rush hour


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 6, 2010)

on Christmas Eve.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

with another monkey


----------



## Boneman (Oct 6, 2010)

Stealing fresh bananas


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

while riding a


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 6, 2010)

Big black. HORSE


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

named big money


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

with only one


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

large testicle left!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

but he still


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

can bustah nutt.....


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

with the help


----------



## beardo (Oct 6, 2010)

of a midget


----------



## stoneeer (Oct 6, 2010)

wearing nothing but


----------



## theexpress (Oct 6, 2010)

midgets right hand


----------



## beardo (Oct 6, 2010)

a wet tampon


----------



## Boneman (Oct 6, 2010)

and canola oil


----------



## mconn333 (Oct 6, 2010)

with french fries


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

and drain cleaner


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 6, 2010)

then finally ate


----------



## mconn333 (Oct 6, 2010)

A colored man


----------



## Thor1911 (Oct 6, 2010)

rapped a little


----------



## mconn333 (Oct 6, 2010)

while smoking crack


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 6, 2010)

and playing nintendo


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

to the beat


----------



## stoneeer (Oct 6, 2010)

of a black


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 6, 2010)

metal disco band


----------



## don2009 (Oct 6, 2010)

getting money today


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 6, 2010)

to buy smack


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2010)

and a monkey


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 6, 2010)

with a hat


----------



## stoneeer (Oct 6, 2010)

and a dildo


----------



## stoneeer (Oct 6, 2010)

called bob saget


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 6, 2010)

with its head


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 6, 2010)

on my pillow


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 6, 2010)

token on swishers


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2010)

that were dipped


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 7, 2010)

in embalming oil


----------



## kether noir (Oct 7, 2010)

then rectally inserted


----------



## kether noir (Oct 7, 2010)

three crying smurfs


----------



## beardo (Oct 7, 2010)

had blue balls


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 7, 2010)

his small penis


----------



## kether noir (Oct 7, 2010)

wept with pus


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 7, 2010)

than bob marley


----------



## kether noir (Oct 7, 2010)

collected the pus


----------



## kether noir (Oct 7, 2010)

anally rectifying all


----------



## beardo (Oct 7, 2010)

from his foot


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 7, 2010)

it was messy


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 7, 2010)

like lady gaga


----------



## 4twentysession (Oct 7, 2010)

and her penis


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2010)

she covers with


----------



## Dirtfree (Oct 7, 2010)

a asian midget


----------



## 2d9s (Oct 7, 2010)

that thought pigmies


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2010)

could be fried


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 7, 2010)

Jersey Shores on


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2010)

their last season


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2010)

because it sucks


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 7, 2010)

their new season


----------



## DownOnWax (Oct 7, 2010)

Sucks Balls Too


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2010)

and should be


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 7, 2010)

making third season


----------



## DownOnWax (Oct 7, 2010)

fucked by a


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2010)

circus monkey and


----------



## RC7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thrown in garbage


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 7, 2010)

I love DVR


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 7, 2010)

Weed is good


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 7, 2010)

yes it is


fucking my last sentence doesnt exceed the 10 character minimum so i typed like a lot more characters.


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 7, 2010)

it's Tshirt time


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 8, 2010)

fuck tshirt time


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 8, 2010)

its party time


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 8, 2010)

so lets party


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2010)

everyone's birthday suits


----------



## dangledo (Oct 8, 2010)

in my pants


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you know.....


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 8, 2010)

pass the joint


----------



## buddynugz (Oct 8, 2010)

so why don't


----------



## RC7 (Oct 8, 2010)

we start new


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2010)

There once was...


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2010)

a little monkey


----------



## djruiner (Oct 8, 2010)

that ate peyote


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2010)

and started a


----------



## 420God (Oct 8, 2010)

drum circle at


----------



## B1aze (Oct 8, 2010)

the jersey shore


----------



## djruiner (Oct 8, 2010)

which sucks balls


----------



## Boneman (Oct 8, 2010)

and very expensive


----------



## djruiner (Oct 9, 2010)

even in Bolivia


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2010)

those dirty monkeys


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2010)

really like cocaine


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2010)

and jack daniels


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 9, 2010)

on the rocks


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2010)

will make you


----------



## theexpress (Oct 9, 2010)

^^^ itch ya ass


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2010)

untill some dude


----------



## ricky ronatello (Oct 9, 2010)

with gigantic balls


----------



## ricky ronatello (Oct 9, 2010)

with *gigantic* balls


----------



## dangledo (Oct 9, 2010)

teabags your mothers


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2010)

while singing along


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 9, 2010)

y'all like balls


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2010)

to sing to


----------



## djruiner (Oct 9, 2010)

retarded drunk midgets


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 9, 2010)

strippers (they're cute)


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2010)

"wheres the ATM?"...


----------



## RC7 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thought the Robber


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

as he loaded..


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2010)

sling shot with


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

a large marble


----------



## Boneman (Oct 10, 2010)

aiming at head


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2010)

of a little


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

pizza delivery man


----------



## treehuger84 (Oct 10, 2010)

it split his


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

wig in half...


----------



## Boneman (Oct 10, 2010)

much money wasted


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

he,s now crying


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2010)

tears of joy


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> tears of joy


from his asshole....


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

he then thought


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

about his moms....


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

new dodge viper


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> new dodge viper


 
that he crashed....


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2010)

squirting ass juice


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> squirting ass juice


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha im sorry that was fucking funny to me.... lmmfao


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 10, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> squirting ass juice


on the ground...


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 10, 2010)

while his mom


----------



## djruiner (Oct 10, 2010)

blew a llama


----------



## RC7 (Oct 10, 2010)

Screamed in horror


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2010)

holding the llama's


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 10, 2010)

penis in one


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

hand and a


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 11, 2010)

hotdog in the


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

other, she loves


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

takeing it up


----------



## Boneman (Oct 11, 2010)

her hairy ass


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

for thirty minutes


----------



## dangledo (Oct 11, 2010)

before 4:20 strikes


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

she screams YES


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 11, 2010)

lets have lunch


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2010)

right after the


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 11, 2010)

midget spanks monkey's


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

big fat spliff..


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 11, 2010)

im pretty high


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

so am i .....


----------



## thedoc08 (Oct 11, 2010)

i did laundry


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

while i blazed


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 11, 2010)

after i died


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 11, 2010)

my t-shirt red


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

it wasn,t red


----------



## 420God (Oct 11, 2010)

it was green


----------



## Boneman (Oct 11, 2010)

Everything is green


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

especially in greenland


----------



## ANC (Oct 11, 2010)

the pope's balls


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

are even green


----------



## polygonmind (Oct 11, 2010)

With leprosy and


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2010)

probable hurt alittle


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

when he cough,s


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 11, 2010)

his balls shrink


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2010)

but he still


----------



## polygonmind (Oct 11, 2010)

Has big balls


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 11, 2010)

dangleing knee height


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 11, 2010)

PineappleExpress is the


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 11, 2010)

hairy ball sack


----------



## Tenac87 (Oct 11, 2010)

Who's name was


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 11, 2010)

ass hat man.


----------



## thomas12404 (Oct 11, 2010)

That feel asleep


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 11, 2010)

on Your MOM


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 11, 2010)

RIGHT after they


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 11, 2010)

Had Great SEX


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 11, 2010)

with a dog


----------



## djruiner (Oct 12, 2010)

and a moose


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

which was chocolate


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2010)

They ate some


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

and it tasted


----------



## djruiner (Oct 12, 2010)

like rats asshole


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

they then smoked


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

gulf oil spill


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

which tasted nasty


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

and they puked


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

on a monkey


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 12, 2010)

with a camel


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

toe, and cheap


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

thong from araibia


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

borrowed from uncle


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

sam the monk


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

and his sister


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

who,s called mary


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

cum-belching gutter slut


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> cum-belching gutter slut


vomited some semen....


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

on her shoes


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

and hole olive


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

it was nasty


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

meanwhile back at


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

the bat cave....


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2010)

bruce kills alfred


----------



## rowlman (Oct 12, 2010)

and Robbin starts


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

poppin xtc pills


----------



## rowlman (Oct 12, 2010)

and planning his


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

cruel twisted revenge


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 12, 2010)

against mayor west


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

because they were


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 12, 2010)

dodgy 2cb pills


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 12, 2010)

he passed out


----------



## smokermore (Oct 12, 2010)

yabba dabba dooo


----------



## aj213 (Oct 12, 2010)

or ill blow


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 12, 2010)

your fucking brains


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 12, 2010)

out with a


----------



## rowlman (Oct 12, 2010)

poorly made, broken


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 12, 2010)

Glass bong with


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2010)

an ash catcher


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

made from foil


----------



## Serapis (Oct 13, 2010)

in FDD2's garage


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

he was like


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

how did that


----------



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2010)

end up here


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

as he scratched


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2010)

the cat's nipples.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

the cat sqeeled


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

and ran off


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

to the pussies


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

little plastic house


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 13, 2010)

in the hood


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

he ran after


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2010)

a monkey wearing


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2010)

his mom's payamas


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

he,s searching for


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

a giant bong


----------



## lazyeye (Oct 13, 2010)

Celticman said:


> A Nude hermaphodite.


love them tities


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

Concord Dawn said:


> a giant bong


and instead finds


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

only a seed


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

its pinapple express


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

so he grows


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

it for three


----------



## firstgrowtime (Oct 13, 2010)

it until he


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

started to dance


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

on the roof


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

and screaming yes


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

while hitting the


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

back of his


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

nutsac with a


----------



## djruiner (Oct 13, 2010)

flaming tire iron


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

he found under


----------



## djruiner (Oct 13, 2010)

a drunk midget


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2010)

whos right eye


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

made of glass


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

that screws in


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

with a socket


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

or a wrench


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

bought from walmart


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

for only 15.99


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 13, 2010)

on sale through


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

september to october


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

midnight madness sale


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 13, 2010)

interrupted with gunfire


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

he bought 3


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 13, 2010)

bullet proof vests


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

boxes of bullets


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

and a hunting


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

and a duck


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 13, 2010)

he named harry


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

they killed every1


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

on tuesday morning


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

right before sunrise


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 13, 2010)

at last call


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

one more rail


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 13, 2010)

one more bump


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

of pure white


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 13, 2010)

rolled in a


----------



## dangledo (Oct 13, 2010)

100 dollar bill


----------



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2010)

brand spanking new


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

so he snorted


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 13, 2010)

50 cent mane


----------



## JJC588 (Oct 13, 2010)

and said ahhh


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 13, 2010)

but then he


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 13, 2010)

heard a knock!!!


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 13, 2010)

Shit, the cops!!!!


----------



## beardo (Oct 13, 2010)

smell my pussy


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 14, 2010)

he shouted loudly


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 14, 2010)

and then thought


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 14, 2010)

why did i.....


----------



## Boneman (Oct 14, 2010)

Open the door


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 14, 2010)

stupid little piggys


----------



## grow space (Oct 14, 2010)

Go fuck yourself


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 14, 2010)

and start blasting


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 14, 2010)

from his 9mm


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2010)

pink nerf gun


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

he bought with


----------



## ckckck (Oct 14, 2010)

is crack money


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

still owed to


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 14, 2010)

me mother fucker


----------



## beardo (Oct 14, 2010)

big perm willie


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

who will never


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 14, 2010)

see the light


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

at the top


----------



## theexpress (Oct 14, 2010)

of the mountain


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

he jerked off


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

which started a


----------



## lowrider2000 (Oct 14, 2010)

Avalanche of monkeys


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

snapping their fingers


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2010)

for more fudge


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 14, 2010)

and 3 dollars


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

so they can


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 14, 2010)

get really high


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

after they build


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 14, 2010)

a time machine


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2010)

from beer cans


----------



## beardo (Oct 14, 2010)

from the past


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

that were smashed


----------



## beardo (Oct 14, 2010)

up her ass


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 14, 2010)

Nigger Lips Nasty


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 14, 2010)

sucked a dildo


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 14, 2010)

while riding a


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 14, 2010)

three toed sloth


----------



## beardo (Oct 14, 2010)

was jerking off


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

with a kalashnikov


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

bap bap bap


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 14, 2010)

said the kalashnikov


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 14, 2010)

as he rolled...


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 14, 2010)

on the back


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

of jerry garcia's


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 14, 2010)

Dangledo Dilly Do


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

nyuk nyuk nyuk!


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2010)

said a hermaphrodite


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 14, 2010)

with huge purple


----------



## dangledo (Oct 14, 2010)

sweaty, smelly, dangling


----------



## jfa916 (Oct 14, 2010)

pussy delicous juicy


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 14, 2010)

distended bleeding hemorrhoids


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 14, 2010)

basket of bagels


----------



## BobBanana (Oct 14, 2010)

filled with creamy


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

smegma scented pus


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 15, 2010)

everybody shouted loudly


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

while they vomited


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 15, 2010)

cats and dogs


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 15, 2010)

But then came


----------



## boganstyle (Oct 15, 2010)

in their mothers mouths


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats four words!!


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2010)

says the butterfly


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 15, 2010)

with herpes simplex


----------



## `Dave (Oct 15, 2010)

who toked the


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 15, 2010)

community bong unprotected!!!!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

The time machine


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2010)

was still broken


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

so the butterfly


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

reverse engineered itself


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

cell by cell


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

and became a ...


----------



## grow space (Oct 15, 2010)

Bad fucking motherfucker !


----------



## dangledo (Oct 15, 2010)

that hates butterflys


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

driving red tractors


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2010)

fueled only by


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

cat piss soup


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2010)

seasoned with pepper


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 15, 2010)

on sunday morning


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

for the rest


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 15, 2010)

of you fools


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

who think you


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 15, 2010)

know it all


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

you can suck


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 15, 2010)

my green-yellow poca-dotted


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 15, 2010)

three legged frog


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

becareful he,s slimey


----------



## HI Souljah (Oct 15, 2010)

and for free


----------



## God's Balls (Oct 15, 2010)

lived a gnome


----------



## brandon. (Oct 15, 2010)

with erectile dysfunction


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

and giant feet


----------



## God's Balls (Oct 15, 2010)

(and) fuck a pumpkin!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 15, 2010)

he said loudly


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2010)

directing the porno


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 15, 2010)

shove it in!!


----------



## brandon. (Oct 15, 2010)

She winced (in) agony.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2010)

and fell asleep


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 15, 2010)

stupid fucking ho


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2010)

ate a sandwich


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 15, 2010)

Made of Lizard


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

and grasshopper guts


----------



## KDiaz (Oct 15, 2010)

on Rye, Mmm


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 15, 2010)

tasted like butthole.


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 15, 2010)

washed it down


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 15, 2010)

with cow urine


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 15, 2010)

and jello shots


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 15, 2010)

then continued her


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

twice daily douching


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 15, 2010)

to clean her


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 15, 2010)

vagina full of


----------



## firstgrowtime (Oct 15, 2010)

gravy and bananas


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 15, 2010)

which attracts monkeys


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 15, 2010)

to her a$$hole


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 15, 2010)

and gorillas alike


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 15, 2010)

fight like homos


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

suckin big cock


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 16, 2010)

happier than a


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 16, 2010)

puppy eating poo


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

in the middle


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 16, 2010)

one time i


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

lept over a


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2010)

micheal jackson impersonator


----------



## 24kgeez (Oct 16, 2010)

doing the moonwalk


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

with hairy legs


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

ending in claws


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2010)

for catching boys.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

and little rabbits


----------



## ANC (Oct 16, 2010)

with large balls


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 16, 2010)

a delicious delicacy


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

smelling like cabbage


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

and rabbit stew


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 16, 2010)

yet too peppery


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 16, 2010)

so i added


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

a used condom


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 16, 2010)

and then stirred


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

in a turd .


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 16, 2010)

and then puked


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

up a frog .


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 16, 2010)

thats still alive


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 16, 2010)

and inside out


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

singing Alice Cooper's...


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2010)

cold cold eithel


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

while tap dancing


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2010)

the electric slide


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

on ice skates


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2010)

in the summer


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

while smokin crack


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2010)

on granny's back


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2010)

porch swing, drinking


----------



## firstgrowtime (Oct 16, 2010)

gin and juice


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 16, 2010)

weed and pussy


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

untill grandma finally


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2010)

went topless and


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

and danced all


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2010)

through the night


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

then she realized


----------



## God's Balls (Oct 16, 2010)

dogs love pancakes


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

so she went


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

to the store


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

on horseback, naked


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2010)

tits flopping like


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2010)

two bags of


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2010)

old man balls


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

after raunchy sex


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 16, 2010)

With the horse


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

made of lava


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

running down the


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2010)

hairy crack of


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2010)

her rancid vagina


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 16, 2010)

that smelled like


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

smoldering bean curd


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 16, 2010)

Yummy Blue Waffles


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

reminded her of


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

the warts on


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

her fathers penis


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

that was very


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

happy for her


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

enlarging her clit


----------



## sirwolf (Oct 17, 2010)

while rubbing butter


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

inside her rectum


----------



## RJGrowOp (Oct 17, 2010)

the whore orgasmed!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

... but, the spaceship


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

continued its journey


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

through unchartered space


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

searching for the


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

lost Fuckarrwee civilization


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

. The Fuckarrwee civilization


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 17, 2010)

Full of sluts


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

with bodacious tatas


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 17, 2010)

Ready to stroke


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

anybodys penis, even


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 17, 2010)

If its black


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

. It is said


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 17, 2010)

You shallnot pass


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

even if you're


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

a yellow pineapple


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

. The spaceship's captain


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

picked his nose


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

with a lightsaber


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

and welding goggles


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

while skateboarding backwards


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 17, 2010)

Big Black Asses


----------



## oregon024 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wiped booger fast


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

from her nose


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 17, 2010)

Big Black Girls


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

make him thirsty


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

for cat piss


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 17, 2010)

With a lemon


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

and bouncing titties


----------



## BDBandit (Oct 17, 2010)

this thread is


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2010)

mainly gutter talk


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

and alot of


----------



## dangledo (Oct 17, 2010)

intellectual, stimulating, talk


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

to boost your


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2010)

vocabulary and grammar


----------



## In.The.Basement (Oct 17, 2010)

even though it's


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

3rd grade math


----------



## ANC (Oct 17, 2010)

teacher comes from


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2010)

greasy diesel dyke's


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 17, 2010)

Robert 14617's Monkey


----------



## God's Balls (Oct 17, 2010)

bocio gotea crudo


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2010)

washed and shaved


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

with a banana


----------



## God's Balls (Oct 17, 2010)

11100000110 00011100001 0101010111


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 17, 2010)

god's balls sucks


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

writting bindery code


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

makes the monkey


----------



## dangledo (Oct 17, 2010)

wanna eat robert


----------



## akgrown (Oct 17, 2010)

Duvalls dirty undewear?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

while parading down


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 17, 2010)

1226 Aboyz 1226


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

las vegas blvd


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

cock and balls


----------



## AnHeroed (Oct 17, 2010)

itched like fuck


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 17, 2010)

after that slut


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

charged five dollars


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

for a dirty


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 17, 2010)

sloppy horrible blowjob


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> for a dirty


monkey to tie


----------



## dangledo (Oct 17, 2010)

my bow tie


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

tightly around her


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

little pinky finger


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2010)

so she'd remember


----------



## dangledo (Oct 17, 2010)

to wipe her


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

budgie on the


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 17, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

Fuck shit cunt


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 17, 2010)

PoonJoon JoonPoon NoopNooj


----------



## Unnk (Oct 17, 2010)

PineAppleLover said:


> PoonJoon JoonPoon NoopNooj



,The name of


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

the king of


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

the Fuckarrwee civilization.


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 17, 2010)

of asshole ordinance


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 17, 2010)

that is everything


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 17, 2010)

tht grows good


----------



## Unnk (Oct 17, 2010)

but good without


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

being too good


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

so its bad


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 17, 2010)

or, not good


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 17, 2010)

but it sucked


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 17, 2010)

but was good


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

at vacuuming floors


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

... said the salesman


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 18, 2010)

pulling a knife


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

and stabbing repeatedly


----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2010)

at Paris Hilton


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

and her dog


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

chewed her eyeball


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 18, 2010)

ate her brain


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

and puked it


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

right back out


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

shit for brains


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

ass licking donkey


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

she,s now dead


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

then her farther.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

built a robot


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

named it bender


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 18, 2010)

raped it repeatedly


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 18, 2010)

in the asshole


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 18, 2010)

with a broom


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

that was bought


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

at the local


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

hardware shop for


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pot head smoker


----------



## firstgrowtime (Oct 18, 2010)

elvis presley and


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

barack obama,s wife


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

were caught having


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 18, 2010)

a circle jerk


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 18, 2010)

golden shower fest


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 18, 2010)

sperm belching gutter-slut ........(had to add that in one more time )


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

that got excited (for u robert =D)


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 18, 2010)

her greasy panties


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

and told Obama


----------



## Concord Dawn (Oct 18, 2010)

go fuck yourself!!


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 18, 2010)

in the anal


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

and then jerk


----------



## VansStoner1748 (Oct 18, 2010)

This got gay


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh noes Its


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 18, 2010)

goes in soil


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 18, 2010)

12/12 from seed


----------



## dangledo (Oct 18, 2010)

is a waste


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 18, 2010)

unless you're in


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

a Balinese prison


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 18, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 18, 2010)

the pineapple lover


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 18, 2010)

the Fuckarrwee king


----------



## WEED NINJA (Oct 18, 2010)

hooked on crack


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2010)

loveing blue dolphins


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

while he is


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

shooting a protestant


----------



## dangledo (Oct 19, 2010)

strictly for fun


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

bang bang bang


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

my 9 milli


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2010)

just misfired and


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

Shot my dick!!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2010)

across the river


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

the blonde nympho


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2010)

became a guy


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

dressed in latex


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2010)

riding a camel


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

hump the hump


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

along the bumps


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 19, 2010)

into the slums


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

of east asia


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 19, 2010)

and north america


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

planting seeds along


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

with punji traps


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

baited with some


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 19, 2010)

wine and cake


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

and some chocolope


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 19, 2010)

along came sally


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

with her handbag


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

and a large


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2010)

blunt, laced with


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 19, 2010)

everything called jeffery


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 19, 2010)

and crystal meth


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 19, 2010)

And Some X


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 19, 2010)

stashed in her


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 19, 2010)

sparkling pink handbag


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2010)

with her lighter


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 19, 2010)

spare shoes , meanwhile


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2010)

she lights blunt


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 19, 2010)

for roberts monkey


----------



## Boneman (Oct 19, 2010)

while peeling bananas


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 19, 2010)

for an eagel


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 19, 2010)

what's an eagel?!?!


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2010)

beagle with wings


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

like chicken wings?


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

..NO, he said!!


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2010)

like butterfly wings


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

meanwhile, back in...


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

never never land


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

macaulay culkin said,


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

any 50 bag,s


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

of super dank


----------



## Kodank Moment (Oct 20, 2010)

Michaels gone crazy!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2010)

and needs to


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 20, 2010)

skin a blunt


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jerk a sausage


----------



## ANC (Oct 20, 2010)

Untill it burns


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 20, 2010)

eat a hamburger


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2010)

Michael eyes blazing


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2010)

and nose running


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2010)

kills peter pan


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

with a rusty


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2010)

paperclip ,it took


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2010)

198 minutes, but


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

finally succeeded, meanwhile


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2010)

back at the ranch


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

cookies went missing!!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2010)

so grandma baked


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

A revenge plan!!!


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 20, 2010)

a master scheme


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2010)

to take over


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

all Wisconsin's CHEESE....


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 20, 2010)

and floridas oranges


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 20, 2010)

,along with Mexicos


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2010)

famous jumping beans


----------



## dangledo (Oct 20, 2010)

not the people


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

grandma has guns!!!!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 20, 2010)

migggittyy migggittyy mac


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

My nine-milli goes


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2010)

(beep- beep )down(sesame st.)


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> beep beep down sesame st.


C C C C C COMBO BREAKER


fail.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2010)

i fixed it


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

i failed, sorry


----------



## shnkrmn (Oct 20, 2010)

Burned my bridges.


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

to stop nazis


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

from invading Poland


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

but suddenly stopped..


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 20, 2010)

when i realized


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

poles are zombies!!!!


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 20, 2010)

Smashhh emm allllll!!!!!!!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 20, 2010)

Nazi zombie smash!!!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

eat their brains


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 20, 2010)

with a spoon


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 20, 2010)

full of mustard


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 21, 2010)

and taco cheese


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 21, 2010)

grilled until bubbling


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 21, 2010)

is not recommended..


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

season with peper


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 21, 2010)

oil on paper...


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> oil on paper...


its like resin


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 21, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> its like resin


on a bud...


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> on a bud...


real sticky icky


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 21, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> real sticky icky


and it smells...


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

like sour apples


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 21, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> like sour apples


and tastes like...


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

fresh estonian vagina


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2010)

after climbing Everest


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

love estonian vagina


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2010)

post its picture


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 21, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> post its picture


after my post


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

that's after mine


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 21, 2010)

but before mine


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

whos before you?!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 21, 2010)

they're after you


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

then spliffbazz says


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 21, 2010)

bring me that


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

Big blunt please


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 21, 2010)

no problem bro


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

i then pass


----------



## YouKnowItMakesSensi (Oct 21, 2010)

Stop! Rollin' time


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

is over now


----------



## ANC (Oct 21, 2010)

Its hammer time


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

and im hammered


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 21, 2010)

im getting stoned


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 21, 2010)

i am stoned


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

i was stoned


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

poonjoon,s not stoned


----------



## theexpress (Oct 21, 2010)

yall some chumps....


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

express smoke,s blunts ....


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 21, 2010)

Yummy Blunts,filled-with Pineapple-express,with,green-crack


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 21, 2010)

3 word story


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2010)

is getting old


----------



## dangledo (Oct 21, 2010)

then leave, jackasses


----------



## dangledo (Oct 21, 2010)

like you to


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2010)

need a tissue?


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 21, 2010)

naa, a band-aid!!
View attachment 1225660


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 21, 2010)

an ace bandage


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 21, 2010)

wheres my Hippopotomonstrosesquipedalian


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

in THE DEN!


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 21, 2010)

shouted angry grandma..


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

who had diarrhea


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 21, 2010)

and red gumboots


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 21, 2010)

full of diarrhea


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 21, 2010)

stomping all over!


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

the drying buds


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 22, 2010)

that's so sad


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Kill the grandma !!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

with a kick


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

in the head


----------



## dangledo (Oct 22, 2010)

and bobs face


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

is sore because


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Bob's the Grandma


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> Bob's the Grandma


grumpy says quickly


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 22, 2010)

and then collapses


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

and lands on


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 22, 2010)

three sharp nails


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

it took 20


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

minutes for herbalbeast


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

to help grumpy


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

pack the bong


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

with some super


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 22, 2010)

never before seen


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

chineese chara,s hash


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

that cost $50


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

so he sparked


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

took a hit


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

and passed out


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2010)

ignore this post


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

towards the fridge


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2010)

everything I post


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2010)

posts too late


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

lol i fixed


----------



## Miguel gomez (Oct 22, 2010)

because I'm GAY


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

says miguel gomez


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

as he gets


----------



## Miguel gomez (Oct 22, 2010)

Pissed out at


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

a McDonalds Icecream


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

with no syrup


----------



## Miguel gomez (Oct 22, 2010)

Which is great


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

and says mmmmmmmm


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

thats fucking tasty


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

then he farts


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

and says mmmmmmm


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

i like eggs


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 22, 2010)

with my oatmeal


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 22, 2010)

not grandma's oatmeal ..


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

YES grandma's oatmeal


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

she wont be


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

happy if you


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

smoke her cigarett's


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

after the oatmeal


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

we packed bowls..


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

with pinapple express


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 22, 2010)

and northern lights


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

and smoked until


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

gots totally blazed


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

and fell asleep


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

like a guppy


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

hah a guppy


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

said Snickelfrits loudly!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

after takeing shrooms


----------



## bunnyface (Oct 22, 2010)

. So he did dream


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

about the magical


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

3 word story


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

which he thought


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

was very cool


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

until he realized


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

he,s not dreaming


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 22, 2010)

its real life


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

then he thinks


----------



## cmwsrw (Oct 22, 2010)

damn im fried


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

from smoking to


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

much Dimethyltryptamine alone


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 22, 2010)

I need weed !


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

i have weed!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

im smoking weed


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

u guys suck


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

i need reefer


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

in my bong


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

right this instant


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

or ill die


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

lol you got


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

in some amount


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

of posts there


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

snickelfrits didn,t you


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 22, 2010)

bit carried away


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

me too sorry


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 22, 2010)

lol rofl! Hahahaha


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 22, 2010)

pineapplelover,s now laughing


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 22, 2010)

uncontrollably on LSD..


----------



## the hashshasher (Oct 22, 2010)

that made him


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 22, 2010)

shit his pants


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 22, 2010)

with no tissue


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 22, 2010)

and no arms


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 22, 2010)

he couldnt wipe


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 22, 2010)

his own ass


----------



## 2footbuds (Oct 22, 2010)

his face. (the end)


----------



## 2footbuds (Oct 22, 2010)

kush xo is taking the whole damn story. he fucked up my post!!!


----------



## mconn333 (Oct 22, 2010)

so then he


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

had a cry .


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 23, 2010)

while sipping bourbon..


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2010)

from obama's navel


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

while obama skins


----------



## Nocturnal1 (Oct 23, 2010)

sizzled all day


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes we can


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

rule the world


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

new world order


----------



## ANC (Oct 23, 2010)

of irish cheese


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

thick and green


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

.


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

like baby poo


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

hmmmm, spreadable cheese


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

says grumpy while


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 23, 2010)

savouring the aroma


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

while waiting for


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2010)

some wheat crackers


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

spread with smegma


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

and some nutella


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

because he was


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

a scene kid


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

who liked to


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2010)

build plastic dolls


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

text and X-box


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

all day long


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

with no breaks


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

his eyes are


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

blurred and blood-shot


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

and cramped legs


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

twisted by polio


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

he,s like bambi


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

trying to walk


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

his dead mother


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

left him $50,000


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

dollars in debt


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

from her gambling


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

and heroin addiction


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

that last hit


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

burst her heart


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

and his too


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

regrouping he changed


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

his address to


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

1600 Pennsylvania blvd.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

barrack obama,s house


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

pool house ....boi


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

yea (blvd) (avenue)


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

oops my bad


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

woops my bad


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

i stand corrected


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

so anyway he


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

is in the....


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

car with Snooki


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

his pot dealer


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

from the shore


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

he always has


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

the dankest weed


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

obviously u havent


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

seen jersey shore


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

no i haven't


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 23, 2010)

got tested lately


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

for the HIV


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

hopefully i don,t


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 23, 2010)

get burned by


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

that damn hooker


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

she,s red hot


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 23, 2010)

Literally...She can


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2010)

blow smoke out


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

of her cooch


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

hoops and all


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 23, 2010)

she likes it


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 23, 2010)

when you tickle


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 23, 2010)

her ass with


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 24, 2010)

feather before going


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

to the toilet


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

to relieve herself


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

...i got it!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

what you get


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

a guy asked


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

for a bag....


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

so she said


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

how much have


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

me? only 5


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

she said i,ll


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

give you 0.2g


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

0.2 gram really


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

is it laced?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

yes with Methamphetamine


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

perhaps a trade?


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

hey you there!?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

any crack cocaine ?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

or class A,s


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

no just shrooms


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

i dont want


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

1 cap for...


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

cap for weed?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

i edited quickly


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

he takes weed


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

from his pocket


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

then runs home


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

and he then


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

starts to notice


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

to his right


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

it,s legal highs


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

he walks up


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

the road again


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

to try find


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

a phat slut


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

who hustled him


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

the week before


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

so he finds her


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

grabs her arm


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

and eats it


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

and says now


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

bitch fuck you


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

one armed ho


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

and walks away


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

after slapping her


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

one last time


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

noone fucks with


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

me and gets


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

away with it


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

then flies off


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

to find spliffbaz


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

looks far/wide


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

but spliffbazz is


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

nowhere to be


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

found cause he


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

lives underground


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

somewhere near mexico


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

he looks up


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

"damn that spliffblazz"


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

i start running


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

he chases sliff


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

"leave me alone"


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

he chases spliff


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

he sets explosives


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

i shout loudly


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

ive got bombs


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

guy feels bad


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

lets spliff go


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

ha the fella


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

was no match


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

against mr spliffbazz


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

good thing civil


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

was there to


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

save the day


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

or i,d be...


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

a peice of toast


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

broke in half


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

with some jam


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

and peanut butter


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

so he got hungry


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

and took a


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Oct 24, 2010)

shotgun to McDonalds


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

and robbed everything


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Oct 24, 2010)

and said, "sorry."


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

Im not mexican.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

el na mexicana


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

close de boardaas


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

schwarzenegger loudly yelled.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

as he grabbed


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

two Asian prostitutes


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

both named Sumiko


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Oct 24, 2010)

paid them to


----------



## 420God (Oct 24, 2010)

suck him off


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

"fuck-it" said rowlman


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

its only $5


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

"my posts alwayslate"


----------



## 420God (Oct 24, 2010)

and they're Siamese


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

connected at the


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

hip i think


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

no it was...


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

the bottom lip


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

their momma had


----------



## 420God (Oct 24, 2010)

fun breast feeding


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

twice a day


----------



## dangledo (Oct 24, 2010)

for 12 years


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

no 13 years


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 24, 2010)

it was glorious!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

and sometimes messy


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Oct 24, 2010)

her chapped nipples


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 24, 2010)

produced sour milk


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

but tasted nice


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

and satisfied me


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

everyone must try


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

or you're gay


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

and have to


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

where a sign


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

that says I


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

like cockn balls


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 24, 2010)

on your face


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

big sweaty ones


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

so he took


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 24, 2010)

Look a piranha!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> so he took


his dick out


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

hit the pirahanna


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

on the head


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

and felt impowered


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

untill he fell


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

to his knees


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

and started crawling


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

towards his house


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 24, 2010)

but lost his


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

keys so can,t


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 24, 2010)

start his lolcopter


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

lol he thought


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 24, 2010)

roflcopter was real!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

but it wasn't


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 24, 2010)

.. it can go


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 24, 2010)

fast on interwebz


----------



## li0n (Oct 24, 2010)

. After a year


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2010)

the battery dies


----------



## li0n (Oct 24, 2010)

and everyone else


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 24, 2010)

snorts a line


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

of lovely mephedrone


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 24, 2010)

and almost died


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 24, 2010)

i dont know why


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 24, 2010)

not three why


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

not two why


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

not one why


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 24, 2010)

why why why


----------



## li0n (Oct 24, 2010)

dont make me


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 24, 2010)

quit this thread


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 24, 2010)

No, please don't!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 24, 2010)

"RAPE !!!" screamed the


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

small birds as


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 24, 2010)

the father bird


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

said have you


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

seen the rain?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

no replies spliffbazz


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

you will someday


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

says civil quickly


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

then creates clouds


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

of thick smoke


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

with his spliff


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

that spliffbazz rolled


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

civil passes it


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

to me and...


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

says here spliffbazz


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

take a rip


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

spliffbazz chokes/dies


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

and passes out


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

civil inspects joint


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

to find it


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

wasn,t even lit


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

civil kicks spliffbazz


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

to wake him


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

spliffbazz jumps up


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

and says what


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

year is it?


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

2012 replies civil


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

we made it!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

we are not


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

in the clear


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

we still must


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

get to the


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

batcave very fast


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

to the batcave!


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

its the safest


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 25, 2010)

place to hide


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

until december passes


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 25, 2010)

i just arrived


----------



## dangledo (Oct 25, 2010)

little to late


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

says dangledo,s dog


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 25, 2010)

dog treats are


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

nice to eat


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

with some milk


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

and a friend


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

sells them cheap


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 25, 2010)

I like to


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

smoke 3ft bongs


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 25, 2010)

to the face


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

that controls everything


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 25, 2010)

in my life


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

but never ever


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 25, 2010)

smoke pcp because


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 25, 2010)

i fart smoke


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

KushXOJ said:


> smoke pcp because


because its bad !!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

and makes you


----------



## spleefed (Oct 25, 2010)

want to douche


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

your whole family


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 25, 2010)

whole family 's hole


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

while video taping


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

it for memories


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't be a post whore, let some other people post in between.


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

if youre not


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

fast your last


----------



## dangledo (Oct 25, 2010)

its first dumbass


----------



## dangledo (Oct 25, 2010)

to be the


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

story wrecker goes


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

home for a


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

thirty minute timeout


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

and no more


----------



## li0n (Oct 25, 2010)

That was lame,


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

says lion slowly


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

still confused from


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

spliffbazz,s crazy typeing


----------



## Boneman (Oct 25, 2010)

Fuck this shit


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

boneman screams out


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

after finding three


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 25, 2010)

words missing from


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 25, 2010)

Ireland is .....


----------



## realmaple1 (Oct 25, 2010)

a place to


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2010)

dump all the


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 25, 2010)

severed pinky fingers


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2010)

from my collection


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2010)

minus the thumbs


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 25, 2010)

i keep those


----------



## KushXOJ (Oct 25, 2010)

up his ass


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 25, 2010)

so that we


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 26, 2010)

can find them


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

anytime we need


----------



## Boneman (Oct 26, 2010)

to hitchhike home


----------



## smokebros (Oct 26, 2010)

becase it's annoying


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

taking the bus


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

beacause it stinks


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

and never stops


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

where im going


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 26, 2010)

to the beach


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

on Detroit River


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 26, 2010)

to fuck chicks


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

and get drunk


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

and probable get


----------



## li0n (Oct 26, 2010)

hit by a..........


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 26, 2010)

stray bullet from...


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

a drive by


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 26, 2010)

on eight mile


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 26, 2010)

A Gangster Said,CRUHHHHRIPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

that was 4!


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

being a nob


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

is what he


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

has always known


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

that it is


----------



## dangledo (Oct 26, 2010)

not cool to


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

bother story writers


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

who are just


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

trying to be


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 26, 2010)

just story writers


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

as high as


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 26, 2010)

cheech and chong


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

and keep writing


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

all this bollocks


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

for everyones enjoyment


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 26, 2010)

so lets keep


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

talking about prostitutes


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

and just think


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2010)

about catching aids...


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

and sleeping with


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

-out any protection


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2010)

that was why....


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

things started to


----------



## theexpress (Oct 26, 2010)

go bad fast....


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

like this rash


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

on his ass


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 26, 2010)

when he stuck


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2010)

his last dollar


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 26, 2010)

to see a


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

girl named candy


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 27, 2010)

cane shirly temple


----------



## Boneman (Oct 27, 2010)

Dance the pole


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 27, 2010)

mind the boys


----------



## dangledo (Oct 27, 2010)

bet you do


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

ha good one


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 27, 2010)

i like tuuurtles


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

who doesn,t snickelfrits


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 27, 2010)

the shredder dosent


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

i wasn,t thinking


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

splinter molested turtles


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 27, 2010)

turtle rat crossbreed


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 27, 2010)

with a bit


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 27, 2010)

of shredder aswell


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 27, 2010)

Irish Ireland EyeLand


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 27, 2010)

that would be


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

potatoes, no fish


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 27, 2010)

with a pile


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 27, 2010)

of rusty forklifts..


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

hey! that rhymes!


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 27, 2010)

As Poonjoon Laughs


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

he sparks up


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 27, 2010)

bowls of Dimethyltryptamine!!


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

wtf is that?!


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 27, 2010)

said a hooker


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 27, 2010)

while looking at


----------



## nickspade420 (Oct 28, 2010)

gay porn and


----------



## Boneman (Oct 28, 2010)

Thinking about you


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 28, 2010)

she loves dick


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 28, 2010)

as well as


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 28, 2010)

dirty male sphincters


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 28, 2010)

So Poonjoon Inhales


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 28, 2010)

Alotta pink eye


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 28, 2010)

and gets sick


----------



## CHEIF SMOKE (Oct 28, 2010)

all over the


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 28, 2010)

grow room floor


----------



## coopdevillan (Oct 28, 2010)

and eats it


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 28, 2010)

while watching his


----------



## captain chronizzle (Oct 28, 2010)

daily snuff film


----------



## tharoomman (Oct 28, 2010)

then the chicken's


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 29, 2010)

eat some sick


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 29, 2010)

Crack Head Chick.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2010)

who's last job


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 29, 2010)

was a writer


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 29, 2010)

with a stick


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 29, 2010)

cause she,s blind


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2010)

but still writes


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 29, 2010)

like jk rowling


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2010)

but without hands


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 29, 2010)

she also sings


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2010)

without lips or


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 29, 2010)

dances without hips


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2010)

dragging her teeth


----------



## k2daalvin (Oct 29, 2010)

which is painful!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2010)

and very noisey


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 29, 2010)

I love Marijuana


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2010)

i love pineapplelover


----------



## RC7 (Oct 29, 2010)

screamed the gorilla


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2010)

waving his arms


----------



## RC7 (Oct 29, 2010)

and jumping around


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2010)

the bmw dealership


----------



## RC7 (Oct 29, 2010)

scammed me well


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2010)

RC7 said:


> scammed me well


 up the corn-hole


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 29, 2010)

So The Gorrila


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2010)

and pineapplelover eloped


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 29, 2010)

To land before-time


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 30, 2010)

and they died


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 30, 2010)

a slow death


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 30, 2010)

it was painfull


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 30, 2010)

like genital warts


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 30, 2010)

or haveing leperacy


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 30, 2010)

or spliffbazz syndome


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 30, 2010)

ouch that hurt


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 30, 2010)

you disobedient mofo


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> you disobedient mofo


was the theme


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2010)

song for this


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 30, 2010)

years cannabis cup


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2010)

Ozzy will sing


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2010)

like bob dylan


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 30, 2010)

featuring snoop dogg


----------



## Boneman (Oct 30, 2010)

smoking a blunt


----------



## dangledo (Oct 30, 2010)

of pure hash


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 30, 2010)

and dangledo was


----------



## dahctor (Oct 30, 2010)

diving off stage


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

hopeing someone catches


----------



## Boneman (Oct 31, 2010)

His sweatty ass


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

before he hits


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2010)

the meth pipe


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2010)

while in mid-air


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 31, 2010)

Suddenly A Charizard


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 31, 2010)

Appears and Buttfucks


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

im so high


----------



## Mulltie (Oct 31, 2010)

On life 'cause..


----------



## poonjoon (Oct 31, 2010)

Coon n friends


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 31, 2010)

Poonjoon and Pineapplelover


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2010)

The fat wanker


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2010)

trick or treats


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2010)

both dressed like


----------



## PineAppleLover (Oct 31, 2010)

the Rowlman's parents


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

pinapplelover eat all


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

the good sweets


----------



## 3eyes (Oct 31, 2010)

and his head


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

felt mad from


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 31, 2010)

looking at snickelfrits's


----------



## Snickelfrits (Oct 31, 2010)

ideas please thread


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

and then passed


----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2010)

sliffbazz a doobie


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

which i hogged


----------



## dangledo (Oct 31, 2010)

tied her to


----------



## spliffbazz (Oct 31, 2010)

a vertical rotisserie


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 31, 2010)

then grabbed sufrito


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 1, 2010)

and spreaded it


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 1, 2010)

a marauding hedgehog


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 1, 2010)

was seen in


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2010)

spliffs grow room


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 1, 2010)

So the Rowlman


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2010)

got a chainsaw


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 1, 2010)

and got him


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2010)

Some green earplugs


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 1, 2010)

for extra camoflage


----------



## RC7 (Nov 1, 2010)

Damnit he's good


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 2, 2010)

says rc7 as


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 2, 2010)

i'm pounding his


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 2, 2010)

hairy man vagina


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 2, 2010)

his wife has


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 2, 2010)

the great AIDS


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 2, 2010)

cure dripping from


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 2, 2010)

her infected vagina


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 2, 2010)

stained her blanket


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 2, 2010)

with blue blood


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 2, 2010)

and stale piss


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 2, 2010)

served with dinner


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2010)

in chilled mug


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 2, 2010)

she also has


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 2, 2010)

A passion for-weed


----------



## Boneman (Nov 3, 2010)

And hot sex


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

with boneman,s dog


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2010)

and padawan's dildo


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

padawan would like


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

to eat poop


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

after gay sex


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

in da butt


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

with someone named


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 3, 2010)

mista phuck >:]


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2010)

with his little


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

pimple covered penis


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

there getting married


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2010)

at my house


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

on the 21st


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2010)

floor of my


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

multi storey mansion


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2010)

overlooking the ocean


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

here,s a picture


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2010)

my summer place


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

is in amsterdam


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

and can fly


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

on his private


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

rocket propelled tricycle


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

anytime he likes


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

like a boss


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

this ends today


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

or does it?


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

it does or ?


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

bum bum BUM!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

so anyway he


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 3, 2010)

rented a unicorn


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

lady from internet


----------



## BDBandit (Nov 3, 2010)

the plot thickens


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

because she,s real


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

hella fuckin creepy


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 3, 2010)

and smells like


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

some sour milk


----------



## Boneman (Nov 3, 2010)

and shitty drawers


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 3, 2010)

six week old


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

maggots on them


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 3, 2010)

southparks on tonight!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

is it new ??


----------



## smokermore (Nov 3, 2010)

yes it is .


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 3, 2010)

yes it is


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

cool what channel


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 3, 2010)

umm comedy central


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry spliffbazz i 


know ur from 


across the pond


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

where is everyone?


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 3, 2010)

in a house


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

its not on


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

until sunday here


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 3, 2010)

watch online tomorrow


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

already tried it


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

says no irish


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

i dont know


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

someone called babar


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

im not muslim


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

l

YES YOU ARE!!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

Says smuggler loudly


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

Destroy all islam!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

l

ISLAMIC BABAR WORSHIPPER


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

Knowledge is freedom


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

WATCH FREE MOVIES


l


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

laugh out loud


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 3, 2010)

Spliffbazz rolls up


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 3, 2010)

A fat 15 .


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 3, 2010)

gram blunt. then-tokes-it-and-passes-down-to-pineapplelover


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

who immidiatly blazes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

and starts tripping


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 3, 2010)

I take a puff.


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 3, 2010)

then-takes a few-more


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

and gets sick


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

PASS THE DUTCHIE

l


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

that shit on


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

your lip got


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 3, 2010)

Pineapplelover is in-space-higher-than-the-galaxy-and-passes-the-blunt-to-poonjoon


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah-poonjoon-is-smoking-it-to-the-face-and-not-passing-like-a-douche-i-do-that-sometimes-when-im-puffin-with-friends-because-im-so-used-to-puffin-blunts-to-the-face-dolo-that-i-forget-im-with-other-people-sometimes-its-funny-isnt-it two words


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 3, 2010)

what the fuck?


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

fuck the what ?


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 3, 2010)

So-glad-i'm-not-stoned-right-now-cos-id-spend-forever-trying-to-actually-read-this-then-attempt-to-reply-to-it-with-some-sort-of-comical-reply-which-would-just-not-fucking-happen


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats-only one word!!!


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 3, 2010)

typical-how-the-first time-i-try-this-shit i-fuck-it-up

(better? ;D)


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

you cheating cunts


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 3, 2010)

Irish man raging


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

ha only buzzin-i-can-do-it-too...


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

i-seriously-doubt-this-is-what-the-OP-meant I-agree-with-spliffbazz this-is-cheating


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

lol now lets


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

bring normality back


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 3, 2010)

lol-i-started-doing-it-after-i-saw-so-many-people-abusing-it

now back


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 3, 2010)

lol normality restored


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 3, 2010)

its voodoo time


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 4, 2010)

guide to galaxy


----------



## Tenac87 (Nov 4, 2010)

was found in


----------



## mistaphuck (Nov 4, 2010)

your moms gaping


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 4, 2010)

smelly butt nostril


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Nov 4, 2010)

she never cleans


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 4, 2010)

her stanky titpits


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

because she's dead


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

its very sad


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

that nobody cared


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

for her while


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

she was stoned


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 4, 2010)

and boozed up


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

on jack daniels


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

and crack cocaine


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

she couldnt stop


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

shitting her pants


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 4, 2010)

watching it run


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

down her leg


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

it was green


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

and flew away


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

like a baloon..


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

filled with custard


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 4, 2010)

and hot mayonnaise


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

until she exploded


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 4, 2010)

projectile vomit everywhere


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

and flew to


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 4, 2010)

Barry island funfair


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

in 5 minutes....


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2010)

she was choking


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2010)

on a dick....


----------



## dangledo (Nov 4, 2010)

a foot from


----------



## Boneman (Nov 4, 2010)

Her parents bedroom


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 4, 2010)

where her mom


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 4, 2010)

Screamed in shock


----------



## Boneman (Nov 5, 2010)

Very LARGE cock


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

poked her eye...


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2010)

the good one


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

and dangledo laughed


----------



## earthly bling (Nov 5, 2010)

at the cock


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

and ran off..


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 5, 2010)

.. then came back


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

to see she....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

was on the


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Nov 5, 2010)

his new bong


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

and broke it..


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

after trying to


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

take a hit....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

before watching halfbaked


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

the rated-G version


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

featuring sesame street


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

and special geust


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 5, 2010)

Howzer the Klown


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

and sarah palin


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

with Dr. Satan


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

satan palin MD


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

is their Band


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

heavy metal band


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

they suck ass


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

Sarah plays drums


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

and Klown sings


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

kermit plays bass


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

while satan plays


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

the air guitar


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

saw them once


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

scarred for life


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

back stage passes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

are only $1


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

call 666 666


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 5, 2010)

For free weed


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

or cyrstal meth


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

as Sarah's pet


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

frog frank slaps


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

Sarah's hot ass


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

each night before...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

she pleasures herself


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 5, 2010)

from watching porn


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

while bathing with


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

some rubber ducks....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

and Mr. Bubble foam


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 5, 2010)

shit himself twice


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

because he,s sick


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

cum belching -gutter slut


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

that hates life


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

yet loves cutting


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

the cheese regularly


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

flows through nostrils


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

like fine wine...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

from goat skin


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

and some beetroot


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

bare knuckle Kentucky


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

boxers helped make


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 5, 2010)

broccoli mean green


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

ballerina g string


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

was Roberts uniform


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

he bought it


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Nov 5, 2010)

boobs
bonghits
buttcheeks


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 5, 2010)

Cocks
cock-a-toos
cock-tails


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

dicks
dope
ding-dongs


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> he bought it


from Boy George


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

ding dongs ho-hos and twinkies


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

eat her
easy
everyday


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

rowlman said:


> from Boy George


who got a.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

easy bake oven


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

from wall mart


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> who got it


from a dumpster


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

blue light special


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

"a wallmart dumpster"


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2010)

cant follow directions


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

returned by Oprah


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

too damn fast


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

unused and unread


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

like obama,s book


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2010)

and this story


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 5, 2010)

a cap and trade


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

of everything old


----------



## dangledo (Nov 5, 2010)

focus bob, focus.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

bob likes having


----------



## thegersman (Nov 5, 2010)

pierced ears, noooo


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

thegersman said:


> pierced ears, yesssss


test test test


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

i never realized you could mess with people,s quotes ha


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

thats nine words


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

rollitup said:


> spliffbazz loves spliffs


..............................................


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 5, 2010)

spliffbazztard:D said:


> ..............................................



does-that qualify-as-a word?


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

yes its braille


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

StudioNNNy said:


> does-that qualify-as-a word?


thats six words


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

dont report us.....


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 5, 2010)

im notta douche


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2010)

im only buzzin.....


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 5, 2010)

Snickelfrits said:


> thats six words


Do not lie


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had enough


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

of this game......


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

i hate hailstones......


----------



## mrheadie (Nov 6, 2010)

in my arse


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 6, 2010)

its snowing here


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 6, 2010)

i need beer


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 6, 2010)

i need weed


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

what kind ledgrowing


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 6, 2010)

personally, some brahma


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

some linden village


----------



## StudioNNNy (Nov 6, 2010)

cider by bulmers?


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

yes thats it...


----------



## mrheadie (Nov 6, 2010)

looki over here


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

its mrheadie, hello


----------



## mrheadie (Nov 6, 2010)

hello sir. almost


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

forgot about rollitup


----------



## mrheadie (Nov 6, 2010)

so i rolled


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

one up and


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

now your back....


----------



## mrheadie (Nov 6, 2010)

sitting back and


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

chillaxin listening to


----------



## dangledo (Nov 6, 2010)

drop kick murphys


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 6, 2010)

reggae and hiphop


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 6, 2010)

to the curb


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 6, 2010)

your face goes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

along some glass


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

come on people


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

start typeing please


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

or i will.....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

have to write


----------



## reefcouple (Nov 6, 2010)

behind the bannanas


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

by myself..welcome


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 6, 2010)

i hate snow


----------



## reefcouple (Nov 6, 2010)

a story about


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

two moldy cucumbers


----------



## reefcouple (Nov 6, 2010)

with bad attitudes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

because they are


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 6, 2010)

goin' to church.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

every second sunday


----------



## reefcouple (Nov 6, 2010)

while wasted on


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

mephedrone and jwh018


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 6, 2010)

trippin with yowee


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2010)

all the time.....


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 6, 2010)

not a crime


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 6, 2010)

selling my dimes


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 6, 2010)

not to rhyme


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

trying to make


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 7, 2010)

stone tools for


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

our trip to...


----------



## Boneman (Nov 7, 2010)

Our nations capital


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 7, 2010)

loin cloths tight


----------



## Boneman (Nov 7, 2010)

Sheer and revealing


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 7, 2010)

boarding the plane


----------



## Boneman (Nov 7, 2010)

Heading to Amsterdam


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 7, 2010)

gonna be high


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

in 31 days..............


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 7, 2010)

weed will cure


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 7, 2010)

long ass trip


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 7, 2010)

that is sure


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2010)

to be very


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

stoned dial 1800


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 7, 2010)

420 WEED and


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

ask for pinapplelover


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2010)

for todays special


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

or a free....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2010)

herpies care kit


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

or swimming cap....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2010)

with matching briefcase


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

and rollitup logo............


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2010)

written in resin


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 7, 2010)

filled with cheetos


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2010)

and lapdance dollars


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 7, 2010)

And 4ft Zong


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

not zong, bong


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 7, 2010)

So call NOW!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

without any delay !!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

and we will


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 7, 2010)

Give-away 3-inidca seeds.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2010)

from the attitude....


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2010)

She's got attitude


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

eat the eraser


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

bitch and die


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

she yelled ferociously


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

and then she...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

spread her legs


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

and shat herself


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

brown black green


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

goopy shit everywhere


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

dont be scared


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

about the smell


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

its better than


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

smelling her vagina


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

infested with spiders


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

and genital warts...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

dog semen, feces


----------



## PineAppleLover (Nov 8, 2010)

And gonorrhea everywhere


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

whos gonna clean


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

that sweet juice


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

up for $10


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

an oz. dried


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2010)

just add some


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

shake and pcp


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2010)

and a sprinkle


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2010)

of Detroits finest


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

meth you will


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

call it jeffery


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

or maybe chuck


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Nov 8, 2010)

its a basturd


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

lite it quick


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

and take a...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

rip from that


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

new roor you...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

took from phelps


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

house last night


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

after his mom


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

forced us out !!!


----------



## 420God (Nov 8, 2010)

So we went


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 8, 2010)

to the mall


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

and got munchies


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 8, 2010)

Auntie Annes MMMMMMM


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

and i puked...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

a hole cheesecake


----------



## patlpp (Nov 8, 2010)

through my nose


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

then we went


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 8, 2010)

for a piercing (prince albert)


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2010)

and some botox


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

i love mephedrone......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2010)

injected thru neck


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

no just snorted......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2010)

with crushed glass


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

yes plenty of.....


----------



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beer to chase


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

it down my


----------



## dangledo (Nov 8, 2010)

gullet. More yelled


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

Me as i ....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

hear me roar...........


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

lol wtf really?


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

how, what happened???


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

your thread closed


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

lol late post


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

send-fdd-a pic-of-photo id-if-you-have-it


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

i wanna-be 18


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

lol poonjoon why ??


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

less responsibilities, fun


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

make spare time........


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

for your fun.....


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

mentally mature now


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

not as fun


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

go-to-the dam-and-get mentally-fucked-up.......


----------



## HoLE (Nov 8, 2010)

by your mother


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

or a trucker...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

in da butt


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

with his foot............


----------



## Krokaine (Nov 8, 2010)

in your mouth


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

and then shout........


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

l

WILL FOLLOW HIM!!!


----------



## HoLE (Nov 8, 2010)

with my fettish


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2010)

and see if.........


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 8, 2010)

my raging sphincter


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

can still contract


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

like it should........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

and it failed


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

i nearly exploded.......


----------



## stickybob (Nov 9, 2010)

up my bum....


----------



## Krokaine (Nov 9, 2010)

out of my....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

mouth it was....


----------



## Krokaine (Nov 9, 2010)

blue colored puke


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 9, 2010)

smelling like bananas


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

i try,d to...........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

re-eat it,but


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

it wasn,t nice..........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

untill adding rum


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

and some weed......


----------



## Blast Of Speakers (Nov 9, 2010)

It tastes good


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

especially when its......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

loaded with maggots


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

there zombie maggots......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

that will only


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

die when sulphuric


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

cream is applied


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

to their ears


----------



## Krokaine (Nov 9, 2010)

which are under


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

there miniture feet............


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

but to find


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

them you must


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 9, 2010)

tickle their red


----------



## Boneman (Nov 9, 2010)

noodle on poodle


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2010)

slowly, or they


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

may just puke


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 9, 2010)

all over grasscity........


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

sexually transmitted infections


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 9, 2010)

that became infectious


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 10, 2010)

even to computers.......


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 10, 2010)

causing pink eye


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2010)

and tooth decay


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 10, 2010)

and anal seepage


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 10, 2010)

if your lucky


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2010)

from the ears


----------



## texaskilla (Nov 10, 2010)

shit wont splater


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2010)

if frozen 1st


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2010)

it just breaks


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 11, 2010)

in your mouth


----------



## mlore (Nov 11, 2010)

and slowly dissolves


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

not your hands


----------



## mlore (Nov 11, 2010)

dirty shitty hands


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

to face paint


----------



## 3lions (Nov 11, 2010)

a pretty picture


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

inspired mostly by


----------



## Emerald Isles (Nov 11, 2010)

moving on up


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

the Jefferson's musical


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

starring your mom


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

with yours, and


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

you as George


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

boy george singing


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

alone on Island


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

full face paint


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

razor in hand


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

carves a boat


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 11, 2010)

That doesn't float


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 11, 2010)

close to threethousand


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

trees later,and


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

its a winner


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

so George starts


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

across the atlantic


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

paddling by hand


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

reaching 30 knots


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

and still singing


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

painted like peacock


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

wearing high heels


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

reaches land and


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

realizes he forgot


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2010)

To bring lipstick


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

or his purse


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2010)

especially roberts lipstick


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

because it matches


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2010)

his pink panties


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2010)

that ripped from


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

his anal warts


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 11, 2010)

because they were


----------



## Boneman (Nov 11, 2010)

sticky with dookey


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 11, 2010)

With Corn And


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2010)

green beans embedded


----------



## dangledo (Nov 11, 2010)

in bobs ass


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Nov 11, 2010)

. Sick ass shit


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 11, 2010)

shit as sick


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 12, 2010)

check this thread........ https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/383357-autoflowering-sub-forum.html


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 12, 2010)

slick as ice


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 12, 2010)

obviously not bricktop !!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 12, 2010)

why vote no .........


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 12, 2010)

Bootsy will help.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

change the story


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2010)

there once was


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

two unemployed prostitutes


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2010)

wearing halter tops


----------



## CaptinGoodBud (Nov 12, 2010)

This moves too quickly!!! LOL!


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2010)

both male prostitutes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

skipping to Elvis


----------



## 3lions (Nov 12, 2010)

for something fishy


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2010)

charter fishing daily


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

on Detroit river


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2010)

on the bow


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

with Crack bait


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2010)

catch record marlin


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 12, 2010)

and old shoes


----------



## IOWNEVERY1 (Nov 12, 2010)

"High Again... O'well"


----------



## 3lions (Nov 12, 2010)

throw em back


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

unless they fit


----------



## Dirtfree (Nov 12, 2010)

in your ass...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

like last time


----------



## neophyte101 (Nov 12, 2010)

When we did


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

4 shoes ,all


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 12, 2010)

covered with nasty


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2010)

girls,pole dancing


----------



## 3lions (Nov 12, 2010)

with cute kittens


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 12, 2010)

And Hairy Nipples


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 12, 2010)

Under HPS lights


----------



## ANC (Nov 13, 2010)

with tiny testicles.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 13, 2010)

and sex toys...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 13, 2010)

i need bud


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 13, 2010)

so do i..........


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 13, 2010)

right fuckin now


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 13, 2010)

look at this ................https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/383357-autoflowering-sub-forum-2.html


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

doesn't apply to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

anything I grow


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

I grow ViolatorKush


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

and bubba kush


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

and next grow


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

is going to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

be G-13 haze


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 13, 2010)

i violate kush


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

i violate bush


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

sometimes at sametime


----------



## spookie child (Nov 13, 2010)

so go away.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

spookie child said:


> so go away.


with your mom


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 13, 2010)

i hope your


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 13, 2010)

plants die slow !!!!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 13, 2010)

ha ,only buzzin.....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

that was mean


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

why MY plants


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

Breakingnews just in...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

...Amsterdam closes in


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

25days for repairs


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 13, 2010)

ouch .good one


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 13, 2010)

Obama Sux Ass


----------



## Boneman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hairy ass crack


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 13, 2010)

smokes crack too


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 13, 2010)

Vagina Blood fart


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 13, 2010)

wake and bake


----------



## Boneman (Nov 13, 2010)

bake all day


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 13, 2010)

in the kitchen


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 13, 2010)

where's the Tablespoons?


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 13, 2010)

under the table


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

ready for fire


----------



## Boneman (Nov 13, 2010)

To the bowl


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 13, 2010)

pass the lighter


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

and some chore


----------



## auldone (Nov 13, 2010)

we gonna smoke


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2010)

untill we're broke


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 13, 2010)

fire it up


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 13, 2010)

You Hebrew Stoner


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 13, 2010)

forgot my pen


----------



## beardo (Nov 13, 2010)

prop nineteen fail


----------



## goofy9er420 (Nov 13, 2010)

will rise again


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 13, 2010)

Packed in vain


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 13, 2010)

missed the train


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 13, 2010)

shit the bed


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 13, 2010)

so she said;


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2010)

get a rag............


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 14, 2010)

and put it....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2010)

in the car


----------



## Boneman (Nov 14, 2010)

On an plane


----------



## dangledo (Nov 14, 2010)

then jump out


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 14, 2010)

You Fucking Crackhead


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

said the woman


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 14, 2010)

Who just quiefed


----------



## Boneman (Nov 14, 2010)

little blood bubbles


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

onto the boy's


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 14, 2010)

new white shoes...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

..now red shoes


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2010)

so he ran...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 14, 2010)

up his tab


----------



## Boneman (Nov 14, 2010)

at the cleaners


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 14, 2010)

and now owes.....


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 14, 2010)

his dear life


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2010)

or $22 and


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 14, 2010)

some odd cents


----------



## plhkarma (Nov 14, 2010)

His nose was


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 14, 2010)

Filled by cocaine


----------



## tardis (Nov 14, 2010)

President Obama Sharted.


----------



## beardo (Nov 14, 2010)

On the people


----------



## theexpress (Nov 14, 2010)

for four years......


----------



## beardo (Nov 14, 2010)

and not more


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2010)

but then came


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 14, 2010)

back as the


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2010)

Bizzaro World Obama


----------



## dangledo (Nov 14, 2010)

eating panty scabs


----------



## nretnal (Nov 14, 2010)

under the cat


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 14, 2010)

in the kitchen


----------



## tardis (Nov 14, 2010)

while cooking fondu


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 15, 2010)

And juggling sticks


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 15, 2010)

on one foot


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 15, 2010)

while wearing a....


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 15, 2010)

yellow rain slicker


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

and pinstripe suit.....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

with dancing monkey


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 15, 2010)

in clown shoes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

and birthday hat


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 15, 2010)

as they mourned


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 15, 2010)

Buddy Holly's death


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

by throwing bricks


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

at bricktop,s head


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 15, 2010)

and hit instead


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

a little bunny


----------



## skolar182 (Nov 15, 2010)

who then smoked


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

-out the monkey


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

as 888 poker


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

raped my pockets


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

of Amsterdam spending$$


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 15, 2010)

long gone are


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

those hooker dollars


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

spliff saved up


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 15, 2010)

saved by the bell


----------



## bigchiefa (Nov 15, 2010)

my first post


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

NICE FIRST POST!!!!



l


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 15, 2010)

a great one


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

they robbed $2.61


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

got it back.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 15, 2010)

invested it all


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

in some skins


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

and lost them


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

also in poker......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

but not before


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 15, 2010)

i smoked 1


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 15, 2010)

with my friends


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

on this thread


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 15, 2010)

we all enjoyed.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 15, 2010)

long hot shower


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

and fluffy white


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 15, 2010)

funk, ya dig?!


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

i smell ya


----------



## Viagro (Nov 15, 2010)

Last man standing.


----------



## ledgrowing (Nov 15, 2010)

ya heard me


----------



## Boneman (Nov 15, 2010)

loud and clear


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

keep the change!!!


----------



## 3lions (Nov 15, 2010)

its not much


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 15, 2010)

just sooooo baked


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 15, 2010)

said the cookie!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2010)

after several rounds


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

of Old Taylor


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 16, 2010)

on the rocks


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

only wearing socks


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 16, 2010)

bought from kickapoo


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 16, 2010)

at a discount


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

5 gallon price


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 16, 2010)

five gallons...daaaamn!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 16, 2010)

it only takes...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

about 3 people


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 16, 2010)

and k-y jelly


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 16, 2010)

to make a......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

ass hurt alittle


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 16, 2010)

new avatar rowlman...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

arrived in mailbox


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

showing today only


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 16, 2010)

gingerbread and cream


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

flavored tooth paste


----------



## pilgram (Nov 16, 2010)

on my nuts


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

which caused testical-twistation


----------



## monstagonja (Nov 16, 2010)

causing mass pain


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 16, 2010)

that spread to


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 16, 2010)

my little brain


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

with Mark Twain


----------



## Viagro (Nov 16, 2010)

Then, up yours.


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

is the cure


----------



## dangledo (Nov 16, 2010)

for my load


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 16, 2010)

of fairytale stories


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

of bottle rockets


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

and magic beans


----------



## pilgram (Nov 16, 2010)

make you poot


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

into a flute


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 16, 2010)

with a bucket


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2010)

of curdled eggnog


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Nov 16, 2010)

and yesterdays beer


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 16, 2010)

yellow in color


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 16, 2010)

green with fear


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 17, 2010)

roast another bowl


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

paying the toll


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 17, 2010)

while sitting on ....


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

a milking stool


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 17, 2010)

wearing a latex


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

Depends made undergarment


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 17, 2010)

and nothing else


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

but a smile


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

a toothless smile


----------



## mr.notsogreenthumb (Nov 17, 2010)

with slimy lips


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 17, 2010)

open wide for


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 17, 2010)

your $1 change


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 17, 2010)

worth of coffee


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

that's toffee flavored


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

gym sock filtered


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 17, 2010)

sounds like folgers


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

should try this


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

for Holiday brew


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 17, 2010)

and managing psoriasis.


----------



## 3lions (Nov 17, 2010)

on his pecker


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

and spreading fast


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

like Bristol's legs


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

or her moms


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

for a snowblower


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2010)

i can seeeeeeee


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2010)

Russia from hereeeeeee


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

she yelled from


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

The White House


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

roof...drunk and


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

flashing for beads


----------



## hnglkdnky (Nov 17, 2010)

sucking cock for


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

a tea bagger


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

or just fun


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

on the run


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

in the sun


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2010)

with this gun...( rowlman holds .45)


----------



## kether noir (Nov 17, 2010)

up her bum?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

Raw has won !


----------



## kether noir (Nov 17, 2010)

a stupid son


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

of a bitch


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

that was named


----------



## hnglkdnky (Nov 17, 2010)

mouthfull of cum


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

*swallows* as I said,.. .


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

wheres my money


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

Youwannacheat onmebitch diehoe


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2010)

I ate it ......................................


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

your aborted fetus?


----------



## kether noir (Nov 17, 2010)

bleeding anal grease


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

mMmm my fav.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2010)

was tasty huh?


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

in my teeth


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

a nice treat


----------



## 3lions (Nov 17, 2010)

thats just gross


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

best describes me!


----------



## pilgram (Nov 17, 2010)

who dat me?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

no its meee


----------



## kether noir (Nov 17, 2010)

my brain hurts


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

NOT my BUTT!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

NOoooo it HURTS!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 17, 2010)

her little small


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

Its my buttt


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

Aliens are upon


----------



## kether noir (Nov 17, 2010)

my anal bed


----------



## kether noir (Nov 17, 2010)

reaching feet in


----------



## kether noir (Nov 17, 2010)

and coughing midgets


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 17, 2010)

kicking each other


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

in da butt


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 17, 2010)

just for fun


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Until one day,


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

Obama was elected


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

and sodomy was


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

the following result


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 17, 2010)

Pow!!! Right in


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 17, 2010)

no pussy-footing around


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hammer came down


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 17, 2010)

Maxwell's Silver Hammer


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 17, 2010)

hit Eleanor Rigby


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 17, 2010)

missing Major Tom


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2010)

The major was


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

in Suffragette City


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ohhh, wham bam


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

thank you ma'am


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 18, 2010)

calling ground control


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

to Major Tom


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

and major bricktop


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

and Browneyed Girl


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

van Morrison SUCKS


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

the crack pipe


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

while Bowie cooks


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

the white stripes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

up more crack


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

7 nation army


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

now all the..........................


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

..........................................................................................................................................................................................sports teams are......................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

using that rhythm..........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 18, 2010)

and space cowboys


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

road Crazy Train


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

..........................................................hurry up 3000


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

.......................................................................................only 20 more..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

lets keep going..........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

down this dark


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

cold lonely road


----------



## mae (Nov 18, 2010)

...that leads to...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

so glove up


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

and dig deep


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

for a mudslide


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 18, 2010)

Of outright Lies


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

buttplug might save


----------



## mae (Nov 18, 2010)

John Baynor's vaseline


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

for next election


----------



## mae (Nov 18, 2010)

He wants Sara


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

to stay away


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

from this stroy


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

beacause she suck,s


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

less than Obama


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

but keeps talking


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

out her ass


----------



## tardis (Nov 18, 2010)

Like Sarah Palin


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

and her kin


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

who speaks truths


----------



## mae (Nov 18, 2010)

and the tea-baggers


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

aren't Tea-Party members


----------



## mae (Nov 18, 2010)

just so great?


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

better than most


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 18, 2010)

i hate tea


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

Arizona iced tea


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 18, 2010)

arizona green tea


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

Long Island ice-tea


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

lines of crystal-t


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

any iced tea


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

east Texas sweettea


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

will freeze if


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

making tea cubes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

in ice tray


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

for some tea-tini,s


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

or building igloo


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 18, 2010)

Most entertaining thread ever..


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

its good fun....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

typeing crazy shit..........


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

anyone who types


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

more than 3...........


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

makes a greeter


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

shake her bell


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 18, 2010)

and say "thanks"


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 18, 2010)

3000 bitches..............yipppee


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

good stuff jesus...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

wheres my monkey


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

said rowlman loudly !


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2010)

Over by the


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

bushes,lurking suspiciously


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

with some banana,s..............


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

up his ass.......


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

the monkey is......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> up his ass.......


(....ouch dude...why)


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

fucking going ape.................


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

because of this


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2010)

laugh out loud


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

little banana problem


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2010)

no it was...


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

something to do


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

with Thankgiving dinner


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

being very cold


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

it was nasty...


----------



## Boneman (Nov 18, 2010)

Like last year


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

at the crackhouse


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

with sarah palin


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

she puked too........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

after $50 blast


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

from your pipe......


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

she sucked some..


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

until she dropped


----------



## Boneman (Nov 18, 2010)

to her knees


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

to suck cock


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

2amhigh said:


> to suck cock


not just one....


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

but 7 cocks..


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

in one go...............


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

what a whore............


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

she was indeed..


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

she doesn,t swallow......


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

her lips tightly.......


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

ha ha rofl.............


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

MyFirstGrow said:


> yall are perverted


your loveing it.............


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

cocks cunts assholes


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2010)

in tight holes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

is the name.


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

of my game


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

and the movie....


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

420God said:


> in tight holes


my shaft dissapeard......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2010)

into the night


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

without a sight...


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

back in black


----------



## 420God (Nov 18, 2010)

came to be


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 18, 2010)

heart's done time


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 18, 2010)

its 2.02 here...........


----------



## cruzer101 (Nov 18, 2010)

Last call for


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 18, 2010)

MyFirstGrow said:


> humiliate a donkey


"lame ass" drinks


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

lame dame's ass


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

time for anti-biotics


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

so fuck leprechauns


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

in da butt


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 18, 2010)

with a porcepine


----------



## pilgram (Nov 18, 2010)

we will dine


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

balls of swine


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

you gonna whine?


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 18, 2010)

whatever, that's fine


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 18, 2010)

You Fucking Swine.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> You Fucking Swine.


do a line...


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

you don't mind?


----------



## Boneman (Nov 19, 2010)

I dont mind


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

you're so kind


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 19, 2010)

it's the "kind"


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 19, 2010)

blow your mind


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

in no time


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

the sun will.......


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

heat the grill


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

and we will.........


----------



## 3lions (Nov 19, 2010)

not give in


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

until we win.....


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

over our sins


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

fuck the devil..............


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

on every level


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

so the moral.....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

of this story......


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

is pretty gorey


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2010)

just do it


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

dont spew it........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

please reuse it


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 19, 2010)

don't abuse it


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

or confuse it


----------



## Boneman (Nov 19, 2010)

fuse then BOOM


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

we all doomed


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 19, 2010)

cause the war...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

against eating snails


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

really fuckin failed


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

so PETA tried


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

to properly guide


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

the snaileating bride


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

but she died


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

brains were fried


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

the doctors lied


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 19, 2010)

down in Mexico


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

they didn't know


----------



## Boneman (Nov 19, 2010)

You are fucked


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

de-headed and plucked


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 19, 2010)

low on luck


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

just fuckin sucks


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

only 2 bucks


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

for a fuck


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

with a duck


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 19, 2010)

but don't pluck


----------



## beardo (Nov 19, 2010)

rowlman said:


> with a duck


 sucka duck dick


----------



## kether noir (Nov 19, 2010)

then the anus


----------



## beardo (Nov 19, 2010)

was most heinous


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2010)

on crack cocainus


----------



## beardo (Nov 19, 2010)

rowlman said:


> on crack cocainus


 hoes amaze us


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 20, 2010)

beardo said:


> hoes amaze us


jesus saved us.......


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 20, 2010)

Obama raped us


----------



## Boneman (Nov 20, 2010)

LEO taped us


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

eating grape nuts


----------



## fatality (Nov 20, 2010)

spider mites came


----------



## fatality (Nov 20, 2010)

fatality said:


> spider mites came


 sns-217 was applied


----------



## ANC (Nov 20, 2010)

to my eye...


----------



## Boneman (Nov 20, 2010)

i cant see


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 20, 2010)

with that HUGE


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

blistered bleeding retina


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

a toothpick needs


----------



## mae (Nov 20, 2010)

some marijuana seeds


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

planted in threes


----------



## Boneman (Nov 20, 2010)

Near some trees


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

cypress crested hills


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

smells like landfill


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

or korean food


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 20, 2010)

on the moon.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

in thi resterant


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

cats are stirfried


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

rowlman , thats fine gring the cats if thats what is on the menue


----------



## Snickelfrits (Nov 20, 2010)

mmmmm yummy kitties


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

boiled until tender


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 20, 2010)

my chinese dinner


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 20, 2010)

taby tender loin


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> rowlman , thats fine gring the cats if thats what is on the menue


of course...thats why I enjoy it so much


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

...........................................................................


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> taby tender loin


chilled, then blended


----------



## Boneman (Nov 20, 2010)

Hot BBQ Chicken


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

is finger lick'in


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 20, 2010)

butt scratchin good


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2010)

from the hood


----------



## 2amhigh (Nov 20, 2010)

just go get fucking blazed off you fucking ass fuck 3 words


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zamhigh puffs peters


----------



## 3lions (Nov 21, 2010)

always one retard


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2010)

in the bunch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

who hates himself


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

2amhigh said:


> just go get fucking blazed off you fucking ass fuck 3 words


...lol...lol...lol


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

hows that assface


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2010)

think he rates?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 21, 2010)

2 am high...


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 21, 2010)

is three words!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

...the zoo closed..


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2010)

your effin stoned


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 21, 2010)

to the bone


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

and all alone


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 21, 2010)

man i'm blown.


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 21, 2010)

cut a clone


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Nov 21, 2010)

Fight In Progress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/386460-matt-rize-lover-japanfreak-big.html


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

MomaPug said:


> cut a clone


watch twilight zone


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 21, 2010)

rowlman said:


> watch twilight zone


roll a cone....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

make her moan


----------



## biggun (Nov 21, 2010)

Make me cum....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 21, 2010)

because you own.....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 21, 2010)

a mobile phone


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

with no ringtone


----------



## biggun (Nov 21, 2010)

Being older isgood>>>>


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

unless your poledancer


----------



## biggun (Nov 21, 2010)

My dicks hard....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

call cheap prostitute


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2010)

ended up hermie


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

you turned right


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

instead of left


----------



## Boneman (Nov 21, 2010)

should've turned left


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

maybe next time


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 21, 2010)

read the instructions


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 21, 2010)

they're very complex


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 21, 2010)

in'a twisted way


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

unless you sing


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

every other word


----------



## iGrowHerb (Nov 21, 2010)

in the garage.


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 21, 2010)

while standing on-top


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

3 carefully stacked


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 21, 2010)

cuts of steak


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

cooked medium rare


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 21, 2010)

with mashed potatoes.


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 21, 2010)

no, cooked rare!!!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

and already chewed


----------



## kether noir (Nov 21, 2010)

ramen noodle anus


----------



## grobofotwanky (Nov 21, 2010)

covered in buds


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 21, 2010)

sing real loud


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2010)

while upside down


----------



## 3lions (Nov 22, 2010)

wow he counts


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 22, 2010)

faster than superman........


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 22, 2010)

MyFirstGrow said:


> can rape donkies


or jerk off...........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

or bake cookies


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2010)

while jerking off


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 22, 2010)

with his feet...........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

wearing clown shoes


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

with no socks


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

doing a headstand


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 22, 2010)

but his ballsack


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 22, 2010)

swung left to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

ruin his reach


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

ruined his reach


----------



## Boneman (Nov 22, 2010)

Killed my buzz


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

untill there was


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

untill there was


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

until there was


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 22, 2010)

A Mushroom find


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> until there was


lol...lol...lol


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 22, 2010)

wanna get high?!


----------



## Noballs (Nov 22, 2010)

Yoda says I


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 23, 2010)

need a shower.


----------



## mae (Nov 23, 2010)

need a flower


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 23, 2010)

up my ass .


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

to get rid


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2010)

of this constipation


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

from the gerbil


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 23, 2010)

and Clam Chowder


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

simmered together with


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 23, 2010)

Ejackulents and fecies


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Nov 23, 2010)

i have mites


----------



## Boneman (Nov 23, 2010)

Take a bath


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 23, 2010)

or a shower


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2010)

and shave everywhere


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

with 30% H2O2


----------



## CONNISSUER (Nov 23, 2010)

Then WE SMOKE!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 23, 2010)

all this DOPE


----------



## 420God (Nov 23, 2010)

from this bong


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 23, 2010)

but, before long...


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 23, 2010)

said king kong


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

...nice ol' bud.....


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 23, 2010)

thick dank bud


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Nov 23, 2010)

for my bum


----------



## Boneman (Nov 24, 2010)

thats needing some


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 24, 2010)

revised code numbers


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2010)

to unlock the


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2010)

which led them


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 24, 2010)

whaddya mean, "which?"


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 24, 2010)

whatchu call me


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2010)

who said what


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 24, 2010)

Fun With Phonics


----------



## Boneman (Nov 24, 2010)

Go to skool


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2010)

smoking looks cool


----------



## Boneman (Nov 24, 2010)

When your dead


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

you eat bread


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2010)

lol your head


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 24, 2010)

People should read


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 24, 2010)

before starting shit


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 24, 2010)

in other threads!


----------



## CONNISSUER (Nov 24, 2010)

EYES R REDD!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2010)

This pimpin bitches!!!!!!


----------



## 420God (Nov 24, 2010)

Then suddenly it


----------



## Priest (Nov 24, 2010)

got super dark


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 25, 2010)

and start raining........


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 25, 2010)

watch this clip..............[video=youtube;xdnvW4OGWYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdnvW4OGWYU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

fluid was draining


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 25, 2010)

from my ass.......


----------



## stickybob (Nov 25, 2010)

into a glass


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

witha largemouth bass


----------



## Boneman (Nov 25, 2010)

riding my ass


----------



## 420God (Nov 25, 2010)

all the way


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

in Santa's Sleigh


----------



## stickybob (Nov 25, 2010)

to collect hay


----------



## odlaw (Nov 25, 2010)

he got laid


----------



## stickybob (Nov 25, 2010)

didnt get paid


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 25, 2010)

jerked off anyway


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

at Seafood Bay


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 25, 2010)

on Turkey Day.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

impersonating Dr. Dre


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 25, 2010)

Molesting Tina Fey


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2010)

while acting gay


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2010)

in san francisco bay


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

fishing for stingray


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 25, 2010)

Frying on "A"


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 25, 2010)

Into the fire


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2010)

feeling way higher


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 25, 2010)

Bishop!!!not their!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2010)

screwed up dew


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

happy thanksgiveing fuckers...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2010)

back atcha bitch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

someone shoot me


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

.44 or .22?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

both is fine


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

rowlman said:


> both is fine


eye or temple?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2010)

kneecap,slow death


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 25, 2010)

they killed Kenny


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

Grumpy Old Dreamer said:


> they killed Kenny


im a bastard!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

This is true


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

spicy sausage nugget


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2010)

that i am ..............


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Rolling in Arabia


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

Red Robin said:


> This is true


suck dont nibble


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 25, 2010)

tube sock titties


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Pale white baby


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

with red rash


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

smoking a joint


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Rash is contagious


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 25, 2010)

from dry turkey


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Dont touch it


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Babies infected with


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Horrible pink rash


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

Red Robin said:


> Horrible pink rash


 
gotit from yamomz......


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Thats 5 words dumass


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Dont touch the infected pink baby, That disease is highly contagious.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

red robin said:


> dont touch the infected pink baby, that disease is highly contagious.


ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Suppot the B.W.P.S. foundation. (Babies With Pink Skin)


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

Red Robin said:


> Suppot the B.W.P.S. foundation. (Babies With Pink Skin)


your a TROLL!!!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

No crossy bridge


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your a TROLL!!!


Your a pink disease infested baby


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

red robin said:


> no crossy bridge


 
i call police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

"What's your emergency?"


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

red robin said:


> "what's your emergency?"


troll assulting me!!!!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Assaulting? Mean harassing?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 25, 2010)

Red Robin said:


> Assaulting? Mean harassing?


rape!!!! help me!!!!


----------



## Red Robin (Nov 25, 2010)

Stranger danger !


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 26, 2010)

Red Robin said:


> Stranger danger !


thats two words.......


----------



## don2009 (Nov 26, 2010)

yea it was


----------



## mr.notsogreenthumb (Nov 26, 2010)

damn, he cheated


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 26, 2010)

At committing suicide


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 26, 2010)

and killed another


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2010)

3 word storyplayer


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

BACK FROM JAPAN!!!!l!l!l!!!lll!!!l!!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2010)

with jet leg


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 26, 2010)

my leg flies


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 26, 2010)

up to kick


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2010)

OB 1 said:


> up to kick


-start the trimmer


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 26, 2010)

the lazy bum


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2010)

has no arms


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 26, 2010)

and uses his


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 26, 2010)

Shopper's Rewards card


----------



## theexpress (Nov 26, 2010)

to purchases hookers


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 26, 2010)

who're also trolls


----------



## Boneman (Nov 26, 2010)

looking for trouble


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 26, 2010)

as usual. However,


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2010)

they still provide


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 26, 2010)

a damn good


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 26, 2010)

service to stoners


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2010)

and carnival workers


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Nov 26, 2010)

all are similar


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 26, 2010)

in different ways


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 26, 2010)

...lets get high....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2010)

mortality rates from


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ingesting Cat urine


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Nov 27, 2010)

eating poop and


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 27, 2010)

jumping off tall


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 27, 2010)

buildings with wings


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 27, 2010)

that are made.....


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 27, 2010)

from spider,s web


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 27, 2010)

and puppy-dog tails


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 27, 2010)

woven together with


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 27, 2010)

some large stems


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

form stem-cell research


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 27, 2010)

leftovers from breakfast


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

at Cannibal Charlies


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 27, 2010)

buffet brunch special


----------



## mae (Nov 27, 2010)

Let's pig out


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 27, 2010)

placenta platter anyone


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

with cheese please


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 27, 2010)

and a glass........


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 27, 2010)

Full Of Hash


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

served by trailertrash


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 27, 2010)

instead hot knife


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

or hot wife


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 27, 2010)

smokes hash hits


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

drinking warm schlitz


----------



## mae (Nov 27, 2010)

with barbeque chips


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 27, 2010)

covering her tits


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 27, 2010)

working her hips


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

scabbed up lips


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 27, 2010)

Burnt Finger Tips


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

walking with limp


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

looking for pimp


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 27, 2010)

whos named crimp....


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 27, 2010)

with'a pet chimp


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 27, 2010)

peeling old shrimp


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

dancing for hemp


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 27, 2010)

ol boys limp


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 27, 2010)

60 year Pimp


----------



## Drew4312 (Nov 27, 2010)

smoke weed everyday


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

drives purple blimp


----------



## pilgram (Nov 27, 2010)

hes a gimp


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

blimping to Iraq


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

smuggling in crack


----------



## realmaple1 (Nov 27, 2010)

muching on snacks


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Nov 27, 2010)

Ihzheet Ma Drahhars


----------



## Boneman (Nov 27, 2010)

wipe jour ass

hey hydro! long time bro


----------



## thegersman (Nov 27, 2010)

can't afford vape


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2010)

or trained ape


----------



## Boneman (Nov 28, 2010)

quit monkeying around


----------



## mae (Nov 28, 2010)

and fly right


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Nov 28, 2010)

through your reality


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

...across your thoughts


----------



## mae (Nov 28, 2010)

beer for breakfast


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 28, 2010)

tastes like bongwater


----------



## Boneman (Nov 28, 2010)

When your hungover


----------



## mae (Nov 28, 2010)

beer for lunch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

snorting breakfast is


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 28, 2010)

an old habit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

that will always


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 28, 2010)

haunt my memories


----------



## mae (Nov 28, 2010)

And my nose


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

plus,all the


----------



## Boneman (Nov 28, 2010)

copper i stole


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

from the orphanage


----------



## MomaPug (Nov 28, 2010)

and from the


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

charges he recieved


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 28, 2010)

in shock treatment


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

after beating from


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 28, 2010)

left to right


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 28, 2010)

jack booted thugs


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2010)

brokejaw lookin mugs


----------



## Boneman (Nov 29, 2010)

nothin but slugs


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Nov 29, 2010)

cheating on tests.


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 29, 2010)

like the rest


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

i wanna smoke


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2010)

some really good


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

dank ass bud


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

broken glass resin


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^^joke for poonjoon


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

my personal stalker <3!!!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

just for laughs


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

its fun though


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

--i love it---


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 29, 2010)

wants more of.....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

that good stuff


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2010)

so roll another


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 29, 2010)

boat gently down


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

the sewer drain


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 29, 2010)

mind ' glory hole


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

flashlight on board


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

this a story?


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2010)

use to be..


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

Gucci mane burrrr


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

Once apon atime...


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 29, 2010)

alongtimeago


----------



## 420God (Nov 29, 2010)

there was a


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

small pulsating greenish


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

fat man sitting


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

in 50gal of


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 29, 2010)

hash flavored gell


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

with a spoon


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 29, 2010)

on a dainty chain


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

connected to earring


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

and a nipple


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

with a fishhook


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

through my penis!!!????


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2010)

but to small


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

so i put.......


----------



## kether noir (Nov 29, 2010)

dry ice on


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

my blue balls


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

now i have


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 29, 2010)

icy blue balls


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 30, 2010)

which are hairless...........


----------



## BEARZILLA (Nov 30, 2010)

but really smooth.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 30, 2010)

like a smoothie.......


----------



## BEARZILLA (Nov 30, 2010)

but not tasty.


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 30, 2010)

because its mixed


----------



## Boneman (Nov 30, 2010)

with nutty poop


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 30, 2010)

and rotten eggs......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

with crusty sores


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 30, 2010)

off zombie rats.........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

that weigh 200lbs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

but i cant....


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

eat big rats


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

because i dont


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 30, 2010)

like the taste......


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

unless broiled with


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 30, 2010)

smegma slathered bacon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

. So no need


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

to call PizzaHut


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 30, 2010)

I will feast


----------



## mae (Nov 30, 2010)

on a piece


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

of that beast


----------



## mae (Nov 30, 2010)

who at least


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

gave me head


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

to bake instead


----------



## OB 1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Now I'm baked,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

off my ass


----------



## mae (Nov 30, 2010)

give me grass


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

please don't tresspass


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 30, 2010)

signs every where


----------



## theexpress (Nov 30, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> signs every where


still dont care


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2010)

fuckit, plant there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

in this field


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 30, 2010)

full of dead


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 1, 2010)

mutated flying pigs.............


----------



## Boneman (Dec 1, 2010)

and black soil


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

full of oil


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 1, 2010)

canna-bud-oil


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

made from dirtweed


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 1, 2010)

wrapped around trees


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

covered in fleas


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 1, 2010)

honey bees run


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Dec 1, 2010)

from evil tulips


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 1, 2010)

evil zombie tulips..............


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

breakdancing to the


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 1, 2010)

song thriller by


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

Elvis impersonating Parrots


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

and Kid Rock


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 1, 2010)

while dads pop


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

Emerald Isles said:


> while dads pop


-tart gets cold


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

and he's pissed!!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> and he's pissed!!!!!


his pants again


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Dec 1, 2010)

... needs a spanking


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

that grumpy old


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

dreamer,who needs


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

some toiight vagoiinnaa


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

hot,sweet &sticky


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

smooth, pink, delicious


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

mouth watering tasty


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

finger lickin good


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

douched delectable delight


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> douched delectable delight


lol lol lol


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

tasty tongue treat


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2010)

taste the rainbow


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

fuckin a yummy


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2010)

said the guy


----------



## mae (Dec 1, 2010)

not the gal


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

420God said:


> taste the rainbow


she'd look better


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

420God said:


> taste the rainbow


on my face


----------



## mae (Dec 1, 2010)

in the letter


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

they sent anthrax


----------



## mae (Dec 1, 2010)

would like cracker-jacks


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2010)

and hacky sacks


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 1, 2010)

big ass nutsacks


----------



## 420God (Dec 1, 2010)

slapping against chins


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 1, 2010)

tickeling his rim


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 2, 2010)

trying to win........


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 2, 2010)

majestic white paste


----------



## Boneman (Dec 2, 2010)

instant digested protein


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

woo flung poo


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 2, 2010)

and sticky goo


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

squirting mountain dew


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 2, 2010)

on my shoe....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

Six more days!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> on my shoe....


with beef stew


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

and a hot...


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 2, 2010)

bud to smoke!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

while i get


----------



## Snickelfrits (Dec 2, 2010)

jerked off by...


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

two topless dwarfs


----------



## Snickelfrits (Dec 2, 2010)

named ziggy and glenn


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 2, 2010)

while in amsterdam


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

under the biggest


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 2, 2010)

hps in the...........


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

coffee shop basement


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 2, 2010)

with sand paper


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

on the side


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

of every condom


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

so i grabbeed


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

the 2 dwarfs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

put the condom


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 2, 2010)

on the cactus


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

up for sale


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 2, 2010)

with shimmering resemblance


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

of a gigantic


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

stone replica of


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

marge simpsons bust


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 2, 2010)

and smelled the


----------



## Boneman (Dec 2, 2010)

cleavage crack sweat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

pulled out his


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 2, 2010)

big hulking shlong


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

, layed it on


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 2, 2010)

my butt hard


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

whoa i just


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 2, 2010)

cum-sharted my pants!!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2010)

during TSA search


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 2, 2010)

I fell asleep


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 2, 2010)

with a boner


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

Lasting 4 hours


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

while the plane


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

ran over luggage


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

so now my....


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2010)

Lamest thread Ever


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

beardo said:


> Lamest thread Ever


dude your a fuckin fag that doesnt do shit but complains all the fuckin time like a whiny little bitch that cant agree to anything anyone says.. nobody cares for your input, take your monkey ass somewhere else fuckin stupid ass. so what if its gay, i used to think it was toobut if people wanna be in it its their biz,not yours..bitch..






back to topic.


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2010)

not three words


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2010)

suck my ass


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2010)

only three words


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2010)

someone is stupid


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

thats cool man..


----------



## auldone (Dec 2, 2010)

hella cool man


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2010)

I love you


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

love you too


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

Sign a pre-nup


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

nah its cool.


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 2, 2010)

Still a story?


----------



## beardo (Dec 2, 2010)

the saga continues


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

print this story!!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 3, 2010)

poonjoon said:


> print this story!!!!


and call it......


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 3, 2010)

the stoner story............


----------



## mae (Dec 3, 2010)

the saga continues


----------



## mr.notsogreenthumb (Dec 3, 2010)

suddenly someone farts


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 3, 2010)

in grasscity,s face


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2010)

gift wrapped with


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

the skin of


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2010)

a baby mongoose


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 3, 2010)

angrily breast feeding


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 3, 2010)

a crazy squirrel..........


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2010)

raised by trolls


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 3, 2010)

with no thumbs!


----------



## beardo (Dec 3, 2010)

can't examine prostate


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 3, 2010)

with that up


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 3, 2010)

Anal probe time


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 3, 2010)

charges only 5.99$


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 3, 2010)

realmaple1 said:


> charges only 5.99$


HaHa!

Non refundable purchase


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2010)

today i will


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Tell My Bitch


----------



## beardo (Dec 3, 2010)

do the dishes


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Dec 3, 2010)

and make sure


----------



## jogofien (Dec 3, 2010)

Its without PANTIES


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 3, 2010)

And SHINE MY


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 3, 2010)

favorite shoe horn


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 3, 2010)

made of gold


----------



## NattyLift (Dec 3, 2010)

until a reflection


----------



## MomaPug (Dec 3, 2010)

clear as day


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 3, 2010)

made me wet.........


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 3, 2010)

A boating joint


----------



## six8 (Dec 3, 2010)

that caught fire


----------



## beardo (Dec 3, 2010)

like gonorrhea piss


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 3, 2010)

Then I saw


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

LOL at beardo


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 3, 2010)

a pink jetta


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2010)

driving backwards with


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 3, 2010)

a bitch yelling


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

"SUCK MY BAWLZZZ!l!l!l!l!l!l!l!l!!l!l!!l!!"


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Like monica lewinsky


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2010)

realmaple1 said:


> Like monica lewinsky


on crystal meth


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 4, 2010)

rowlman said:


> on crystal meth


and magic mushrooms...............


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 4, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> and magic mushrooms...............


...in the woods.


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 4, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> ...in the woods.


on a saterday........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

watching football drinking


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 4, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> watching football drinking


Smoking a Blunt


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 4, 2010)

realmaple1 said:


> Smoking a Blunt


of some kush...........


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 4, 2010)

spliffbazz said:


> of some kush...........


 which was potent


----------



## rowlman (Dec 4, 2010)

but still didn't


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

make him bust


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Dec 4, 2010)

out his disco


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 4, 2010)

shining hightop flip-flops...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

and singing the


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 4, 2010)

tunes from when


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 4, 2010)

he was rastafarian


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 5, 2010)

3 days left..............


----------



## Boneman (Dec 5, 2010)

on my sentence


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 5, 2010)

for smoking pott


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 5, 2010)

while in amsterdam


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

at a coffeehouse


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 5, 2010)

i will roll.....


----------



## beardo (Dec 5, 2010)

the tree see


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 5, 2010)

Vondelpark mushroom trip


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 5, 2010)

what the fcuk


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 5, 2010)

Is that there?


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 5, 2010)

quickly open the


----------



## 420God (Dec 5, 2010)

door and go


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 5, 2010)

unless we attempt


----------



## XZLR8N (Dec 5, 2010)

a sex change


----------



## rowlman (Dec 5, 2010)

with monkey parts


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

from a baboon


----------



## beardo (Dec 6, 2010)

red monkey ass


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 6, 2010)

found on ebay


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

free shipping included


----------



## StonedPony (Dec 6, 2010)

if not RED


----------



## beardo (Dec 6, 2010)

read the instructions


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

carefully or you


----------



## wanabe (Dec 6, 2010)

will get eatin


----------



## wanabe (Dec 6, 2010)

by a bong smoking...


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

hippy wearing a


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 6, 2010)

bathrobe and wellys


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

wait.....what are


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 6, 2010)

Cheech and Chong


----------



## wanabe (Dec 6, 2010)

doing in my room


----------



## wanabe (Dec 6, 2010)

with my fresh


----------



## wanabe (Dec 6, 2010)

cured weed and....


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 6, 2010)

looking rather sick


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 6, 2010)

from ingesting bad


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 6, 2010)

neuro toxin transmitters


----------



## GanJulia (Dec 6, 2010)

They said that...
<3<3<3


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 6, 2010)

only 3 words


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

is the rule


----------



## rowlman (Dec 6, 2010)

chearters will be


----------



## OB 1 (Dec 6, 2010)

force fed guano


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

until they are


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 6, 2010)

flying like bats


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2010)

into the night


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

searching for the


----------



## rowlman (Dec 6, 2010)

nearest titty bar


----------



## beardo (Dec 6, 2010)

banging my wife


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 6, 2010)

plus 9 others


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 6, 2010)

and a monkey


----------



## Boneman (Dec 6, 2010)

eating a banana


----------



## beardo (Dec 6, 2010)

from her vagina


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 6, 2010)

and taking a


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 6, 2010)

home depot survey


----------



## 420God (Dec 6, 2010)

before buying a


----------



## beardo (Dec 6, 2010)

patriots superbowl ticket


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

for half price......


----------



## nonfakename (Dec 7, 2010)

at 100% interest


----------



## Boneman (Dec 7, 2010)

Damn its cold


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm getting old


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2010)

starting to mold


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2010)

under my foreskin


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 7, 2010)

whilst lurking about


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2010)

and hiding from


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 7, 2010)

my raging boner


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

belongs behind closed


----------



## mas3372 (Dec 7, 2010)

with a cheese-grater


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 7, 2010)

Stuffed into her....


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

so far she...


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

cant even walk


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2010)

without using crutches


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

her heads wrecked !!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2010)

i'd do her


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> Stuffed into her....


 
nice tits there.....


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

but shes fat


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

newdude79 said:


> but shes fat


 
anal no lube.....


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

beat it up


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

page number 420


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2010)

smoke a bowl!


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

or a fatty.


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2010)

vaporizing right now


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2010)

bong hits here


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2010)

while making clones


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

word to moms.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2010)

post a pic


----------



## theexpress (Dec 7, 2010)

<----high on oil!!!


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

fish ina box


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2010)

snail trails smell


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 7, 2010)

no its hash....


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

no...its hoggle.


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2010)

I remember him


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2010)

owes me money


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 7, 2010)

wheres my money?!?!


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 7, 2010)

I missed 420


----------



## Boneman (Dec 7, 2010)

Too bad bro


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

fuckin sucks ass.


----------



## beardo (Dec 7, 2010)

G.G. Allin Rules


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 7, 2010)

blood for you.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 7, 2010)

paid in full


----------



## beardo (Dec 7, 2010)

scum fuck tradition


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

drunk fight fuck


----------



## Boneman (Dec 8, 2010)

Suck a duck


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2010)

for good luck


----------



## 420God (Dec 8, 2010)

before the race


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2010)

with'a smashed face


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

keep this pace.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice Ol' Bud


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a stud


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

like elmer fudd.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Dec 8, 2010)

no smokin crud.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 8, 2010)

random as F*%K


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2010)

chickens get plucked


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

fucks get fucked


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2010)

suckers get chucked


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck A Duck


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2010)

ducks been fucked


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 8, 2010)

meanwhile back at


----------



## kether noir (Dec 8, 2010)

the midgatourium's exit


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 8, 2010)

PC activists abound


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 8, 2010)

I love marijuana.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 8, 2010)

marijuana USA 9:00


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2010)

see here now


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 8, 2010)

i sit baked


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 9, 2010)

me too man.......


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

less than 24hours


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

spliffs plane launches


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 9, 2010)

into the unknown


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 9, 2010)

Bermuda Triangle Imminent


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 9, 2010)

then loch ness


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 9, 2010)

big foots camp


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2010)

APOCALYPSE IS NOW!!!! l


----------



## Brick Top (Dec 9, 2010)

the dog dies


----------



## Boneman (Dec 9, 2010)

by lethal injection


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

but not before


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

He launches Redrocket


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 9, 2010)

into your face!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

with a slingshot


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 9, 2010)

which he bought


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

From Magic Squirrels


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

riding flying monkeys


----------



## chronichitz420 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hitting huge bongs


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 9, 2010)

made out of


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

anti-coagluent jellyfish plasma


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

and used only


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 9, 2010)

in the rain.


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

just after dawn


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Dec 9, 2010)

hit the pipe


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 9, 2010)

three four times


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

is what donkeys


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 9, 2010)

are made of


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

because they are


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

stapled together without


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

any known enthusiasm


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2010)

or PETA inspectors


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 9, 2010)

by gods hand


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

they were created


----------



## beardo (Dec 9, 2010)

to serve men


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 9, 2010)

in puzzle formed


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 9, 2010)

by gods hand.


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2010)

and a paper


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2010)

joint was formed


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

and aliens smoked


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2010)

KindCrystals said:


> and aliens smoked


-up, then crossbreeded


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

turning themselves into


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2010)

useless dirty earthlings


----------



## spliffbazz (Dec 10, 2010)

smoke to much...........


----------



## beardo (Dec 10, 2010)

and get Pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2010)

or just high


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

off your ass


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 10, 2010)

and draw pictures


----------



## Norcal Grower (Dec 10, 2010)

of stoned panthers


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

Rolling in puddles


----------



## beardo (Dec 10, 2010)

of elephant urine


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 10, 2010)

Having snowball fights..


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

using big ol'


----------



## beardo (Dec 10, 2010)

home made catapults


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

fashioned out of


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

Peanuts grown from


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 10, 2010)

little pip squeeks


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

that work for


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

peanuts grown from.....


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

old retired almonds


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

I said what


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 10, 2010)

what, in the


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 10, 2010)

2 camels butts


----------



## rowlman (Dec 11, 2010)

camel riding sluts


----------



## Boneman (Dec 11, 2010)

riding the hump


----------



## rowlman (Dec 11, 2010)

doing a bump


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 11, 2010)

takin a dump


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2010)

pinchin a loaf


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Remix remix remix!!!!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8b7OUZhK7s

rick roll bitches!!!!


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 11, 2010)

and kill snitches


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Dec 11, 2010)

put'em in ditches


----------



## realmaple1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Omg its its!


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Dec 11, 2010)

bitches with stitches


----------



## Boneman (Dec 11, 2010)

Dikes on spikes


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 12, 2010)

wierdos write shit


----------



## Boneman (Dec 12, 2010)

Just like you


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 12, 2010)

i think so


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 12, 2010)

now where to?


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Dec 12, 2010)

north, oh canada


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2010)

now south, oh...


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 12, 2010)

i like it!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2010)

rowlman said:


> now south, oh...


Canada again,Detroit


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2010)

HeHe over yourhead??


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 12, 2010)

rowlman said:


> Canada again,Detroit


 dirty third coast


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 12, 2010)

word to mom


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2010)

heres the seaweed


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 13, 2010)

make me sushi


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2010)

with Carp heads


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 13, 2010)

and eel livers


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2010)

wrapped in scabby...


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 13, 2010)

frozen snake heads


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2010)

dipped in tangy...


----------



## Boneman (Dec 13, 2010)

green wasabi sauce


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2010)

and served with...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 13, 2010)

cup of tea................


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Dec 13, 2010)

And Crimpets Sir


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 13, 2010)

asked the fuctard


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 13, 2010)

where's the beef


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 13, 2010)

flavored chips with


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2010)

prostitutes serving dip


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 14, 2010)

on my tip,


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2010)

from her lip


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Dec 14, 2010)

maybe her hip


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2010)

lookout!, you'll slip


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 14, 2010)

and you'll fall


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2010)

breaking your skull


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

spilling your brains


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> spilling your brains


just saw you.......


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

right over there


----------



## Kodank Moment (Dec 14, 2010)

Naked in jail...


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

with my sister?????


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

smoking freebase cocaine.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

with richard pryor......


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

picking face scabs


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

and eating them......


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

tweeks are somthin


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 14, 2010)

up in flames


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> up in flames


your moms tight........


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

in the kiester


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> in the kiester


says the monkey.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> says the monkey.....


beasten her monkey.....


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

with the cigarette


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

newport 100's nigga!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 14, 2010)

on sale now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

link cards exceptd.....


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 14, 2010)

If You're High


----------



## theexpress (Dec 14, 2010)

wich i am....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> wich i am....


looking for hookers


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 14, 2010)

> looking for hookers


You sure are....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2010)

thinking midget prostitute


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2010)

dressed like elf


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 14, 2010)

> dressed like elf


thinking pressure playground​


----------



## RC7 (Dec 14, 2010)

excellent idea smithers


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 15, 2010)

worldwide generator jump


----------



## Boneman (Dec 15, 2010)

midget oil wrestling


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

Boneman said:


> midget oil wrestling


The Musical,performed....


----------



## clitlover (Dec 15, 2010)

by tong punching


----------



## clitlover (Dec 15, 2010)

ever so gently


----------



## $carface (Dec 15, 2010)

fixed his hat


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

covering a huge


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 15, 2010)

veiny logger head


----------



## Krokaine (Dec 15, 2010)

with no hair


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

and open sores


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 15, 2010)

searching most year


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 15, 2010)

lemme lace ya


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 15, 2010)

> lemme lace ya


​
with embalming fluid


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

via neck injection


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

We gettin wet!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

Off them wickiestix.....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

SEE FOR WICKIESTICKS.....http://bulk.resource.org/courts.gov/c/F2/998/998.F2d.1016.92-3204.html


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 15, 2010)

theexpress said:


> SEE FOR WICKIESTICKS.....http://bulk.resource.org/courts.gov/c/F2/998/998.F2d.1016.92-3204.html


That's scary shit!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2010)

Devildog93 said:


> That's scary shit!


dont do wickiesticks....


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 15, 2010)

(marijuana PCP cigarettes)


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

best after midnight


----------



## Devildog93 (Dec 15, 2010)

not like Mogwi


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 15, 2010)

raised by wolves


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 15, 2010)

A *feral child*


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 15, 2010)

licks to clean


----------



## Boneman (Dec 15, 2010)

clean my stick


----------



## RC7 (Dec 15, 2010)

its getting dirty


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 15, 2010)

from the shit


----------



## RC7 (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you see


----------



## CONNISSUER (Dec 15, 2010)

that Fucking CYCLOPS!!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

wearing 3D glasses


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 15, 2010)

viewing elmos porn


----------



## rowlman (Dec 15, 2010)

while ice fishing


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 15, 2010)

for elmo films


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 15, 2010)

, or Bert/Ernie's


----------



## RC7 (Dec 16, 2010)

No, i didn't


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2010)

you did kinda


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

.....I saw you


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2010)

i smelt it........


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

I tasted it


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2010)

it felt sticky ....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

and tasted like...


----------



## varscience21 (Dec 16, 2010)

old bong water


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2010)

hot ass and mayonnaise


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 16, 2010)

thats four words.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2010)

thanks ref


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 16, 2010)

thats two words.


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 16, 2010)

only need three


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2010)

testicles per sack.....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

lol yeah that^^


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 16, 2010)

Havin hella G's


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 16, 2010)

growin hella trees


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 16, 2010)

smoking flowered peace :]


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

drinking bacon grease


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 16, 2010)

wearing lions fleece


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 16, 2010)

running from police


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

throwing moldy cheese


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 16, 2010)

at green peas


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

to kill fleas


----------



## Boneman (Dec 16, 2010)

and fat ticks


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2010)

on broom sticks


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

flicking their bics


----------



## insane 559 jc (Dec 17, 2010)

and making hash


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

for the bash


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

Gas Brake DIP


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

suck my ....what ?


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 17, 2010)

that itch knees


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

iche knee son chee


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 17, 2010)

lol thats funny


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

ROR baby.....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

woo flung poo


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

who knows you...


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 17, 2010)

yous a fooo


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

cow says moo


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

i love you...............


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 17, 2010)

um olive juice?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

change your panties


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> change your panties


to something sexier


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 17, 2010)

your killing boners


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

i don't think so


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

i ate him.........


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

pass a toothpick


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

i ate her tess is a she , pass the tooth pick


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> i ate her tess is a she , pass the tooth pick


i ate HER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

made 3 tacos


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> made 3 tacos


 
with your tess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

old ass ,what was your favorite part/


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

OOps... TX is trying to make a point


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

are there leftovers??


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

not if i have anything to0 do with it


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

rowlman said:


> are there leftovers??


ears and intestines...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> old ass ,what was your favorite part/


the tenderloin was


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

lingua ..was a hit with my peopl;e


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> lingua ..was a hit with my peopl;e


 
like tounge huh?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

a doggie bag??


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2010)

rob bag shittttttttttttttt


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

are you akay??


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 17, 2010)

whats up Rob ?


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 17, 2010)

, 3 word story !!


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 18, 2010)

cleanning the fridge ...(tearing up the leftovers )


----------



## rowlman (Dec 18, 2010)

scrape that shit!!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 18, 2010)

off the walls


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 18, 2010)

of your microwave


----------



## rowlman (Dec 18, 2010)

...and serve it


----------



## Boneman (Dec 18, 2010)

to the dog


----------



## scott1M (Dec 18, 2010)

or your wife!!!!!


----------



## RC7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Who wants dessert?


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 18, 2010)

hash cake please


----------



## rowlman (Dec 18, 2010)

with roadkill sauce


----------



## RC7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry all out


----------



## rowlman (Dec 18, 2010)

...try the trout


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2010)

from the stream


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 19, 2010)

mid urine stream


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

produces toxic steam


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2010)

that burns bad

On a side note - Who just left me rep?


----------



## Sil Dil (Dec 19, 2010)

too very bad


----------



## Cheap Basterd (Dec 19, 2010)

Very bad indeed


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

i'lleat Robin Meade


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 19, 2010)

wearing anal beads


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

doing the dirtydeeds


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Dec 19, 2010)

cheating byputting wordstogether


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 19, 2010)

fair weather player


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

teddiekgb123 said:


> cheating byputting wordstogether


iswhat makesit sofunny


----------



## BigPapaClutch (Dec 19, 2010)

It looks funny


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

robert 14617 said:


> fair weather player


"off with his....."


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

BigPapaClutch said:


> It looks funny


only when sunny


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2010)

rowlman said:


> i'lleat Robin Meade



I will too


----------



## BigPapaClutch (Dec 19, 2010)

Got no money


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

BigPapaClutch said:


> Got no money


hunting for bunny


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2010)

Boneman said:


> I will too


...we can share


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 19, 2010)

i get more


----------



## Boneman (Dec 19, 2010)

more for me


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 19, 2010)

i gets mine


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 19, 2010)

, what the fuck??


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah no shit


----------



## rowlman (Dec 20, 2010)

newdude79 said:


> yeah no shit


yelled newdude79, while...


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 20, 2010)

chiefin my piece


----------



## CONNISSUER (Dec 20, 2010)

2 fucka GRIZZLY


----------



## DaBong (Dec 20, 2010)

CONNISSUER said:


> 2 fucka GRIZZLY


like a frantic


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hash in texas?


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 20, 2010)

that came from


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 20, 2010)

straight dirt yo.


----------



## DaBong (Dec 20, 2010)

but it's totally


----------



## flutterbi (Dec 20, 2010)

dank as hell


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 20, 2010)

so i smoked


----------



## KindCrystals (Dec 20, 2010)

a chunky doobie


----------



## DaBong (Dec 20, 2010)

laced with primo


----------



## Boneman (Dec 21, 2010)

warm dog shit


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2010)

pudding served with


----------



## rowlman (Dec 21, 2010)

ground lizard fetus


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 21, 2010)

and broccoli casserole


----------



## rowlman (Dec 21, 2010)

..."thats not broccoli!"


----------



## DaBong (Dec 21, 2010)

It's vermin chowder


----------



## DoobieBrother (Dec 21, 2010)

like Mom used


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 21, 2010)

for tooth brushin'


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 21, 2010)

connie fucking chung!


----------



## RC7 (Dec 21, 2010)

I dont like


----------



## RC7 (Dec 21, 2010)

how this sounds


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

your wifes nipples


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 21, 2010)

look like bologna


----------



## theexpress (Dec 21, 2010)

pass the mayo


----------



## DaBong (Dec 21, 2010)

for fucks sake


----------



## RC7 (Dec 21, 2010)

were outta bread


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 21, 2010)

hate that shit


----------



## RC7 (Dec 21, 2010)

now i gotta


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 21, 2010)

get some bread


----------



## CONNISSUER (Dec 21, 2010)

2 get Head


----------



## rowlman (Dec 21, 2010)

just jackoff instead


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 21, 2010)

or fuck it!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2010)

I would today


----------



## rowlman (Dec 21, 2010)

without the bread


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 21, 2010)

but maybe tomorrow


----------



## rowlman (Dec 21, 2010)

...if tomorrow comes...


----------



## RC7 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ill make sandwiches


----------



## DaBong (Dec 22, 2010)

for someone that


----------



## rowlman (Dec 22, 2010)

eats sandwiches daily


----------



## juleswinnfield (Dec 22, 2010)

so they might


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 22, 2010)

not die tomorrow


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 22, 2010)

or that evening


----------



## DaBong (Dec 22, 2010)

but it's possible


----------



## juleswinnfield (Dec 22, 2010)

and indeed frightening


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 22, 2010)

to die tomorrow


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Dec 22, 2010)

If you take


----------



## DaBong (Dec 22, 2010)

one more step


----------



## rowlman (Dec 22, 2010)

toward Disco dancing


----------



## RC7 (Dec 22, 2010)

Twisted my ankle


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

ouch it hurts


----------



## RC7 (Dec 22, 2010)

no more disco


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

but the cocaine!!!!!!!! ^^^


----------



## RC7 (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn its Good


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

off to rehab.....


----------



## RC7 (Dec 22, 2010)

1 more line.......


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 22, 2010)

to the face


----------



## rowlman (Dec 23, 2010)

...then one more...


----------



## DaBong (Dec 23, 2010)

before it gets


----------



## rowlman (Dec 23, 2010)

...bump time again


----------



## Boneman (Dec 23, 2010)

hit the pipe


----------



## DaBong (Dec 23, 2010)

then pass it


----------



## RC7 (Dec 23, 2010)

now we're high


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 23, 2010)

wheres my bread?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 23, 2010)

in my ass......


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 23, 2010)

straight doodie loaf


----------



## namiddad (Dec 23, 2010)

I have some


----------



## Boneman (Dec 23, 2010)

just for you


----------



## DaBong (Dec 23, 2010)

with extra thick


----------



## rowlman (Dec 23, 2010)

squid gell dip


----------



## beardo (Dec 23, 2010)

on my taquitos


----------



## rowlman (Dec 23, 2010)

homecooked whorehouse special


----------



## RC7 (Dec 23, 2010)

wow, how appetising


----------



## Boneman (Dec 24, 2010)

I already ate


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 24, 2010)

fat freds cat


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 24, 2010)

deep fried in


----------



## Boneman (Dec 24, 2010)

stale peanut oil


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Dec 24, 2010)

and marmalade jam


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 24, 2010)

with elephant dung


----------



## dirtysouth (Dec 24, 2010)

and a side


----------



## smokecat (Dec 24, 2010)

of pickled okra


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2010)

crystal meth flavored


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 24, 2010)

toothless wet kiss


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2010)

on blistered lips


----------



## PStanky (Dec 24, 2010)

and my dick =)


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2010)

PStanky said:


> and my dick =)


then fell off


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 24, 2010)

along the way


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2010)

later found by...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 24, 2010)

A Cannibal Crackhead.


----------



## Saxodile (Dec 24, 2010)

On Christmas Eve


----------



## Afrogrow (Dec 24, 2010)

my trees up


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dont Freeze Up


----------



## Afrogrow (Dec 24, 2010)

blazin trees up


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 24, 2010)

My THC's Up


----------



## rowlman (Dec 25, 2010)

eggnog throw up


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

wiping it up


----------



## rowlman (Dec 25, 2010)

with a pup


----------



## Boneman (Dec 25, 2010)

slurping the mess


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2010)

eyes showing distress


----------



## rowlman (Dec 25, 2010)

still won't confess


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry, Merry, Christmas !!


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 25, 2010)

checkin my fresh


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 25, 2010)

Eating Some Muff


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 25, 2010)

Some Wonderful Stuff


----------



## RC7 (Dec 25, 2010)

u killed it


----------



## Afrogrow (Dec 26, 2010)

he blew it


----------



## RC7 (Dec 26, 2010)

just do it


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

...don't chew it


----------



## newdude79 (Dec 26, 2010)

or zoo it........


----------



## marijuananation (Dec 26, 2010)

get to it !!


----------



## El420 (Dec 26, 2010)

he toot it


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

snort thru it


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh Screw It


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 26, 2010)

hit that shit..............


----------



## madcatter (Dec 26, 2010)

peace love happiness


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 26, 2010)

bowl of cheerios


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

stolen car stereos


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 26, 2010)

1000 frozen Embryo's


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

for the hoes


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

show'n camel toes


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

turkey baster dildo


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 26, 2010)

With Stretched Assholes.


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

suck, don't blow


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

just don't bite


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> With Stretched Assholes.


stretched by trolls


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

"damn I'm slow"


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 26, 2010)

No Just Stoned


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

pamala anderson cloned


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

tommy lee owned


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

Rock, thoroughly boned


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

ice cream coned


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

beardo said:


> Rock, thoroughly boned


her pussy,2-toned


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

scar tissue issue


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

vaginal misuse & abuse


----------



## pilgram (Dec 26, 2010)

due to rowlman


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2010)

while intoxicated,roleplaying...


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

safe word's platypus


----------



## pilgram (Dec 26, 2010)

not that pus


----------



## Boneman (Dec 26, 2010)

Lets get high


----------



## beardo (Dec 26, 2010)

5000 mics lsd


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't Rescue me


----------



## RC7 (Dec 27, 2010)

Let me be!!!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

hug a tree


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

Or Flee Flee


----------



## beardo (Dec 27, 2010)

was on bass


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lost His Gig


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2010)

fucked up story


----------



## DaBong (Dec 27, 2010)

we want more


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

pole dancing prostitutes


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 27, 2010)

and midget strippers


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

riding wild bore


----------



## DaBong (Dec 27, 2010)

while snorting coke


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 27, 2010)

twizing the unibrow


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

and singing about...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 27, 2010)

high as kite!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 27, 2010)

during afternoon delight


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

skyrockets in flight


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^^lol...fuck'n lame


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

my leg hurts


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

it's vicodin time


----------



## DaBong (Dec 27, 2010)

and double doobie


----------



## DaBong (Dec 27, 2010)

for yer face


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

shot of jager


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

just in case


----------



## beardo (Dec 27, 2010)

As J.D. chase


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

followed by redbull


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

dreaming of nosecandy


----------



## beardo (Dec 27, 2010)

don't do it


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

lol...not me


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

learned long timeago


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2010)

but, fun 2joke


----------



## Boneman (Dec 27, 2010)

coke = nojoke


----------



## beardo (Dec 27, 2010)

don't want plastic


----------



## DaBong (Dec 27, 2010)

I prefer cash


----------



## RC7 (Dec 27, 2010)

hide my stash


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not your ass


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

eaten broken glass


----------



## Boneman (Dec 28, 2010)

kiss my ass


----------



## DaBong (Dec 28, 2010)

add more potash


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

sexy trailer trash


----------



## smokecat (Dec 28, 2010)

she's very brash


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

but rides mustach


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2010)

with lathery gash


----------



## Boneman (Dec 28, 2010)

Hairy ass gash


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

causes stinky rash


----------



## DaBong (Dec 28, 2010)

that *IS* nasty


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

but somewhat tasty


----------



## Boneman (Dec 28, 2010)

you are disgusting


----------



## DaBong (Dec 28, 2010)

and often revolting


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2010)

won't lick itself


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

why, feels amazing


----------



## Winter Woman (Dec 28, 2010)

when you touch


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 28, 2010)

The Shaved Muff


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

the right places


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

rowlman said:


> the right places


too slow again


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> The Shaved Muff


thats the stuff


----------



## RC7 (Dec 28, 2010)

Stop the rhymes


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

eat some limes


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 28, 2010)

Do some Lines


----------



## rowlman (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll share mine


----------



## Boneman (Dec 29, 2010)

on the vine


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 29, 2010)

cost a dime


----------



## DaBong (Dec 29, 2010)

just in time


----------



## Emerald Isles (Dec 29, 2010)

to shut up


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 29, 2010)

or put up.............


----------



## rowlman (Dec 29, 2010)

in throw up


----------



## DaBong (Dec 29, 2010)

now ante up


----------



## rowlman (Dec 29, 2010)

just 1 buck


----------



## DaBong (Dec 29, 2010)

whut tha fuck


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 29, 2010)

all in ,call...............


----------



## rowlman (Dec 29, 2010)

who did this


----------



## RC7 (Dec 29, 2010)

361d till christmas


----------



## rowlman (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't wait!!


----------



## Boneman (Dec 29, 2010)

neither can I


----------



## DaBong (Dec 30, 2010)

ok who farted


----------



## rowlman (Dec 30, 2010)

in my stocking


----------



## Boneman (Dec 30, 2010)

stuffed fulla coal


----------



## rowlman (Dec 30, 2010)

I love coal


----------



## rowlman (Jan 1, 2011)

slappy snew shear


----------



## RC7 (Jan 2, 2011)

who wants beer


----------



## Karmapuff (Jan 2, 2011)

with some asians


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 2, 2011)

with double D's


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 2, 2011)

the cat in


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 2, 2011)

the hat had


----------



## loquacious (Jan 2, 2011)

back, said to


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 2, 2011)

a face like


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 2, 2011)

a duck and


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 2, 2011)

liked to fuck.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 2, 2011)

Asians with DD's <------------that is funny


----------



## biggun (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## Boneman (Jan 2, 2011)

Big ass cameltoe


----------



## DaBong (Jan 2, 2011)

that's almost edible


----------



## rowlman (Jan 2, 2011)

when displayed on...


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 2, 2011)

garden fence lollipops


----------



## rowlman (Jan 2, 2011)

hand painted with


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jan 2, 2011)

home made feces


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

after eating chilli


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

me chinese me


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Jan 2, 2011)

play joke, me


----------



## rowlman (Jan 2, 2011)

you smell, pee


----------



## DaBong (Jan 3, 2011)

it's not me


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 3, 2011)

i do agree


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 3, 2011)

^ your dp makes me puke cheese


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 3, 2011)

use brown sack


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 3, 2011)

puke broke bag


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 3, 2011)

find a hag


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 3, 2011)

puke in her snag??


----------



## smokecat (Jan 3, 2011)

one less word


----------



## rowlman (Jan 3, 2011)

smokecat said:


> one less word


...screamed the smokecat


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2011)

Not so loud


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 3, 2011)

smokecat said:


> one less word


you are right


----------



## rowlman (Jan 3, 2011)

Maserati89 said:


> you are right


...cried the Maserati89


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2011)

no crying allowed


----------



## rowlman (Jan 3, 2011)

about our story


----------



## pilgram (Jan 3, 2011)

involves a Cory


----------



## rowlman (Jan 3, 2011)

and methhead Maury


----------



## RC7 (Jan 3, 2011)

Drugs are bad


----------



## rowlman (Jan 3, 2011)

RC7 said:


> Drugs are bad


don't get mad


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 4, 2011)

i'll tell dad


----------



## DaBong (Jan 4, 2011)

you've been bad


----------



## Bubbleponic Chronic (Jan 4, 2011)

unless you touch


----------



## smokecat (Jan 5, 2011)

my swollen member


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 5, 2011)

soft and tender


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 5, 2011)

dent fender bender


----------



## DaBong (Jan 5, 2011)

if opposite gender


----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2011)

A rhyme game


----------



## DaBong (Jan 5, 2011)

Fer Yer Face


----------



## rowlman (Jan 5, 2011)

smok'n the freebase


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 6, 2011)

and seems laced...


----------



## rowlman (Jan 6, 2011)

with animal waste


----------



## DaBong (Jan 6, 2011)

you'll want more


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 6, 2011)

under the floor


----------



## rowlman (Jan 6, 2011)

with a whore


----------



## Boneman (Jan 6, 2011)

on her knees


----------



## DaBong (Jan 7, 2011)

if you please


----------



## rowlman (Jan 7, 2011)

...take my order...


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 7, 2011)

you cat hoarder


----------



## rowlman (Jan 7, 2011)

shoveling fucking snow...


----------



## DaBong (Jan 7, 2011)

she's gonna blow


----------



## Maserati89 (Jan 7, 2011)

through her asshole


----------



## beardo (Jan 7, 2011)

like hot tobbasco


----------



## Boneman (Jan 7, 2011)

on a tamale


----------



## 420monster (Jan 7, 2011)

with her mate


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 8, 2011)

and a hoover


----------



## DaBong (Jan 8, 2011)

couldn't be smoother


----------



## Boneman (Jan 8, 2011)

silky smooth legs


----------



## rowlman (Jan 8, 2011)

(...welcome back spliff!..)


----------



## rowlman (Jan 8, 2011)

Boneman said:


> silky smooth legs


or wooden pegs


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 8, 2011)

saw her tonight


----------



## rowlman (Jan 8, 2011)

...pegs and all


----------



## Boneman (Jan 9, 2011)

still looking HOT


----------



## DaBong (Jan 9, 2011)

ignore the snot


----------



## Boneman (Jan 9, 2011)

oozing from da'twat


----------



## DaBong (Jan 9, 2011)

beginning to clot


----------



## rowlman (Jan 9, 2011)

and smells alot


----------



## Boneman (Jan 9, 2011)

like rotten fish


----------



## rowlman (Jan 9, 2011)

...my favorite dish!...


----------



## beardo (Jan 9, 2011)

pussy lickin good


----------



## rowlman (Jan 9, 2011)

...looks like taco...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 10, 2011)

or bearded clams


----------



## rowlman (Jan 10, 2011)

...maybe an afro...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 10, 2011)

With a pick


----------



## weedmastatx (Jan 11, 2011)

with a fist


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 11, 2011)

unless until provoked


----------



## DaBong (Jan 11, 2011)

or vigorously stoked


----------



## rowlman (Jan 11, 2011)

...or two-handed choked...


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

my big dick


----------



## Boneman (Jan 11, 2011)

Keep on dreaming


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

your wife on


----------



## KindCrystals (Jan 11, 2011)

my lap grinding


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

my left testicle


----------



## DaBong (Jan 11, 2011)

or tha right


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

she likes both


----------



## Afrogrow (Jan 11, 2011)

Day and night


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

she motorboats both


----------



## DaBong (Jan 11, 2011)

just don't bite


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

and tongue the


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 11, 2011)

the crack of


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

the liberty bell


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 11, 2011)

it makes me


----------



## r1tony (Jan 11, 2011)

wanna jizz in


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 11, 2011)

a coke can


----------



## weedmastatx (Jan 12, 2011)

when i toke


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> a coke can


...no refund now...


----------



## DaBong (Jan 12, 2011)

squash that fucker


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2011)

then bleach it


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2011)

till it's almost


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2011)

ready to refill


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 12, 2011)

with some soda...


----------



## DaBong (Jan 12, 2011)

and good bourbon


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 12, 2011)

, then have yourself


----------



## Boneman (Jan 12, 2011)

another double shot


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 13, 2011)

besides who cares


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 13, 2011)

lets just fuck


----------



## N0iZ (Jan 13, 2011)

the night away


----------



## 420God (Jan 14, 2011)

and start again


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

but this time


----------



## Green Apple (Jan 14, 2011)

bring a friend.....


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

with bigger tits


----------



## Green Apple (Jan 14, 2011)

So we can...


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

all make out


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

then get freaky


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

smells like flowers


----------



## VER D (Jan 14, 2011)

Howard sterns butt hole


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

loose and flappy


----------



## Boneman (Jan 14, 2011)

Hairy and stinky


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

and extremely stretched


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

look how small!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2011)

balls and all


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

in my eyes


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

white liquid stings


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

between my toes


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

lick them off


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2011)

until you see


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

my nails again


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

blow your nose


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

on your shirt


----------



## Boneman (Jan 14, 2011)

Lick it clean


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

back to licking


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

my butt cheeks


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

and in between


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

my cheese filled


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

hard clenched hole


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

its like having


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

your tounge licked


----------



## beardo (Jan 14, 2011)

by a vagina


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

that needs mowing


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

and a bath


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

beyond fucking belief


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

sympathy and shame


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

head hung low


----------



## beardo (Jan 14, 2011)

after we're done


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

roll a joint


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

and get high


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 14, 2011)

while having a


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

stick of butter


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

warm my nipples


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

slippery and moist


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

like diesel gasoline


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

drink it up


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

burns the eyes


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

feels so good


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

with three fingers


----------



## DaBong (Jan 14, 2011)

burn baby burn


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 14, 2011)

said a midget


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2011)

wile carving ice


----------



## Boneman (Jan 15, 2011)

On a glacier


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 15, 2011)

fucking polar bears


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2011)

ate my baby


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 15, 2011)

while juggling balls


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2011)

and tossing salads


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 15, 2011)

spooning and forking


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2011)

eating cream pie


----------



## Boneman (Jan 15, 2011)

that I made


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2011)

with my maid


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 15, 2011)

in outer space


----------



## DaBong (Jan 15, 2011)

while passing saturn


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 15, 2011)

breathing toxic gases


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2011)

...beat'n someones asses...


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2011)

...how'ya like my...


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2011)

...fantabulous new avatar...


( stole my daughters comp. for the night...she has this...lol)


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2011)

...pervs!!...your okay


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2011)

...back to story...


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 15, 2011)

your anime perversion


----------



## beardo (Jan 15, 2011)

seducing any Persian


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 15, 2011)

just to have


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 15, 2011)

triple pierced nipples


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 15, 2011)

and 2 penises


----------



## Boneman (Jan 15, 2011)

in your mouth


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 15, 2011)

bring it bitch


----------



## Afrogrow (Jan 16, 2011)

You wanna fight


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2011)

...it'll be alright


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2011)

getting high tonight


----------



## greatstrain (Jan 16, 2011)

until a big


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2011)

...Knock Knock Knock


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2011)

love shack baby


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 16, 2011)

shak'n babies tonight


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 16, 2011)

thats just sick


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2011)

shaken one now


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 16, 2011)

pass it around


----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2011)

puff puff pass


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 16, 2011)

must bump thread


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 16, 2011)

can we stop


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 16, 2011)

your request denied


----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll second that


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2011)

motion carries ,next


----------



## RC7 (Jan 16, 2011)

If you like


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 16, 2011)

you should pay


----------



## feff d (Jan 16, 2011)

with your hands


----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2011)

Or you stash


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 16, 2011)

please clarify that


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2011)

not right ow


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 16, 2011)

ok ill wait


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

jerkin since 2007


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

getting carpel tunnel


----------



## 420God (Jan 17, 2011)

switching hands now


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

just the tip


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

checks been mailed


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

would be enough


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

buying some green


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> jerkin since 2007


bet your 16


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

and wanna blow


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> bet your 16



laugh out loud


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

hundreds and fities


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

with cum dripping


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

big ass titties


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

pulling circa 1976


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

in a Laredo


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

whore house watching .....


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

red light district


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

with cops everywhere


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

on the take


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

humping each other


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

doin the whores


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2011)

on the sly


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

while there Captain


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

shit! my dick


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2011)

caught in zipper


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

damn silly whores


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

with cash in-hand


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

but on the


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

lap and tit's


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

little sucky never


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

was a bad,,,,,


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

idea. Until she


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

swallowed the entire


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

pint of jizz


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

with Jack Daniels


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

best chaser ever...


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

was Dirty Mary


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 17, 2011)

that girl could


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

drive Larry Crazy


----------



## Birdyboy (Jan 17, 2011)

with her huuuge


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 17, 2011)

boil festering on


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

her swollen nipple


----------



## VER D (Jan 17, 2011)

that is tits


----------



## HoLE (Jan 17, 2011)

became lightening strikes


----------



## Boneman (Jan 18, 2011)

squirting warm milk


----------



## HoLE (Jan 18, 2011)

making cows jealous


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 18, 2011)

lost my earrings.


----------



## infinitihigh (Jan 18, 2011)

In my childhood


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jan 18, 2011)

I ate ravioli


----------



## HoLE (Jan 18, 2011)

but barfed up,,,,,


----------



## a dog named chico (Jan 18, 2011)

warm pink liquid


----------



## HoLE (Jan 18, 2011)

resembling pepto bismol


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 18, 2011)

and unicorn cum


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 18, 2011)

made into sandwiches


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 18, 2011)

taste like bubblegum


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 18, 2011)

smells of chicken


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 18, 2011)

its chicken gum


----------



## Boneman (Jan 18, 2011)

for the dumb


----------



## 420God (Jan 18, 2011)

that keep on


----------



## Boneman (Jan 18, 2011)

Coming back here


----------



## VER D (Jan 18, 2011)

said dr dre


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 18, 2011)

5001 responses WOOHOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 18, 2011)

that's just wrong


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 18, 2011)

Where's it @?


----------



## VER D (Jan 18, 2011)

tits tits tits


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 18, 2011)

Boneman said:


> Coming back here


touching bonemans balls


----------



## HoLE (Jan 19, 2011)

making him ejaculate


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

in obamas shoes


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jan 19, 2011)

That we bought


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 19, 2011)

for half price


----------



## 420God (Jan 19, 2011)

while shopping for


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2011)

Double Barrel Shotguns


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 19, 2011)

my turrets resurfaces


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

you guys rednecks?


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

cow lovin hippies


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

dirty lazy mexicans


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2011)

WV miner strikers


----------



## KBRoaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Lame ass shit


----------



## KBRoaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Say something funny


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2011)

Your flaming gay


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

cream filling anyone


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

ha ha ha! (10 charecters)


----------



## KBRoaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Boneman said:


> Your flaming gay


If you don't know how to spell, you probably shouldn't be insulting people. It's you're, not "your."

Boneman gets boned!


----------



## KBRoaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Boneman gets KO'd!


----------



## KBRoaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Boneman stfu please


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

wow youre sensitive


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

lets be friends


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

friends with benefits?


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

old facebook lovers


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

met on farmville


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

picking their pumpkins


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

sending eachother sheep


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

best friends forever


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

pinkie swear it


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2011)

KBRoaster said:


> If you don't know how to spell, you probably shouldn't be insulting people. It's you're, not "your."
> 
> Boneman gets boned!





KBRoaster said:


> Boneman stfu please


*KB i wasn't referring to you. Insulting someone on RIU is against the rules and can come with a ban. You said "say something funny".....I replied with "your flaming gay" a normal reply would have been - your flaming gay....friend from work -or- your flaming gay......after smoking pole.......or something along those lines.*

PUFF PUFF PASS


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

youre also senisitive


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

no babysitting shit


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

that made sense


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

indeed it did


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 19, 2011)

heres another catdog


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 19, 2011)

ugh, fucking weird 


(i take back saying i wanted one)
i also wanna know what kinda fucking sound that thing makes


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 20, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> ugh, fucking weird
> 
> 
> (i take back saying i wanted one)
> i also wanna know what kinda fucking sound that thing makes


sounds like meowoof


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 20, 2011)

thats kinda creepy


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 20, 2011)

catdog my ass..................(can you say photo shop)


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 20, 2011)

on your ass? ( i read an article they cross them..it could have been a lie)


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 20, 2011)

around your ass ...............(that picture is a Siamese cat with a pug face superimposed on it )


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 20, 2011)

in your ass


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 20, 2011)

*u guys messed up the game* lol

was a huge


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 20, 2011)

quickie suck suck


----------



## HoLE (Jan 20, 2011)

when throbbing occurred


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 20, 2011)

and exploded goodness


----------



## 420God (Jan 20, 2011)

all over the


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 20, 2011)

warm apple pie


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 21, 2011)

and some beads


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

ate it all


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

spit it out


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

cooked it up


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 21, 2011)

Shmulster said:


> cooked it up


with some mushrooms


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 21, 2011)

located by the


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

burning mans toilets


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

im on fire!


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

*pisses on wannaaquickee*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2011)

points and laughs


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 21, 2011)

under the bridge


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

inside a mountain


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

mmmm golden shower


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

mmmm's a word?


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

quit cha bitchin


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

im so fat!!!!!!!


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

said the buds


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

dried them off


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

cured them babies


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 21, 2011)

grind some up


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 21, 2011)

salty ball sweet


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 22, 2011)

jennifer love hewitt


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 22, 2011)

pussy is loose


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jan 22, 2011)

so fucking what


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 22, 2011)

i want butt


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 22, 2011)

raped soon ,repeatedly


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 22, 2011)

gushing blood rapidly


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 22, 2011)

until i suddenly


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 22, 2011)

plugged that rectum


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 22, 2011)

which gave me


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 22, 2011)

blood rush buildup


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 23, 2011)

and green crusties


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 23, 2011)

but then i


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 23, 2011)

smoked a blunt


----------



## DaBong (Jan 23, 2011)

and chilled out


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 23, 2011)

while munching on


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 23, 2011)

fried rectum slices


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 23, 2011)

on toasted bread


----------



## RC7 (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, thats appetizing


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 23, 2011)

delicious and nutritious


----------



## RC7 (Jan 23, 2011)

i want extra


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 23, 2011)

tastes like chicken


----------



## RC7 (Jan 23, 2011)

crispy or original


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2011)

celery ice cream


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 23, 2011)

dried skin chips


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 23, 2011)

*CLICK HERE NOW*


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 23, 2011)

*OR MABY HERE*


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 23, 2011)

*BUT NOT HERE !!*


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 23, 2011)

or is it ??


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 23, 2011)

you ruined it...


----------



## stdaghost (Jan 23, 2011)

pull my finger


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 23, 2011)

until i start


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2011)

to make cookies


----------



## Ken3531 (Jan 23, 2011)

in my ass ...


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

not shit cookies


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2011)

good cannabis cookies


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 24, 2011)

rich with thc


----------



## stdaghost (Jan 24, 2011)

MOSTLY sour diesel


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 24, 2011)

and some shit


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

thats smells good


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 24, 2011)

we'll eat when...


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 24, 2011)

i have my..............


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2011)

soup for you


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 24, 2011)

it is weedalicious


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 24, 2011)

heavy on fibers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2011)

low on fats


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 24, 2011)

the perfect dietary


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2011)

for keeping regular


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 24, 2011)

fat bitches horny


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2011)

their always hungry


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 24, 2011)

give them shitweedsoup!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2011)

keep em happy..


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 24, 2011)

keep them plumpy


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2011)

so while fornicating


----------



## rusmokingyet (Jan 24, 2011)

with his mothers


----------



## StonedPony (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw a


10charectures


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 24, 2011)

50 euro note


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2011)

changed to Canadian


----------



## VER D (Jan 24, 2011)

egg salad yumm


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2011)

with green onions


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 24, 2011)

and a pair


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2011)

of fresh buns


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 24, 2011)

Toasted with a


----------



## HoLE (Jan 24, 2011)

side of Tequila


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 24, 2011)

. That reminds me,


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

your shit stinks


----------



## gogsyc (Jan 24, 2011)

i like cake


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 24, 2011)

such nasal offense


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

burning nose hairs


----------



## gogsyc (Jan 24, 2011)

that shit reeks


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 24, 2011)

maybe Jack Herer...


----------



## gogsyc (Jan 24, 2011)

knew where to


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 24, 2011)

park his westfalia


----------



## dankies (Jan 24, 2011)

with big windows


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

saying, OH BILLY


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 24, 2011)

What's that sound?


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

everybody look what's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2011)

on fire!...shit


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 24, 2011)

or going down?


----------



## aaliya (Jan 24, 2011)

Then They Think


----------



## Tenac87 (Jan 24, 2011)

Theres muder in


----------



## smokecat (Jan 24, 2011)

butchering simple words


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 25, 2011)

to pass time


----------



## HoLE (Jan 25, 2011)

instead of murdering


----------



## GrizzlyBudz (Jan 25, 2011)

the stoned audience


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 25, 2011)

just make a


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 25, 2011)

crazy zombie movie


----------



## HoLE (Jan 25, 2011)

like everyone is


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 25, 2011)

addicted to crack.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2011)

Chocolate pudding pops...


----------



## dankies (Jan 25, 2011)

are good with


----------



## N0iZ (Jan 25, 2011)

bongs of hash


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 25, 2011)

and kitkat bars


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2011)

for the munchies


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 25, 2011)

but procrastibating first


----------



## 3lions (Jan 26, 2011)

just for pleasure


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 26, 2011)

cuz i can......


----------



## HoLE (Jan 26, 2011)

ejaculate to music


----------



## e5eopy (Jan 26, 2011)

all the time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 26, 2011)

in a circle


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 27, 2011)

, smoking the ganja


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 27, 2011)

but who cares


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 27, 2011)

life is crap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2011)

then you sleep


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Jan 27, 2011)

or smoke crack


----------



## Boneman (Jan 27, 2011)

and dream hard


----------



## RC7 (Jan 27, 2011)

what was that?


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 28, 2011)

*GRAFTING SOME WEED*


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 28, 2011)

so what dude


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 28, 2011)

why you hating ??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2011)

five dollar footlongs


----------



## r1tony (Jan 28, 2011)

shoved in my


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2011)

right front pocket


----------



## r1tony (Jan 28, 2011)

so my boyfriend


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2011)

cant have one


----------



## r1tony (Jan 28, 2011)

but he can


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2011)

with no cheese


----------



## r1tony (Jan 28, 2011)

in my zipper


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2011)

you can eat


----------



## r1tony (Jan 28, 2011)

two nut sacks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2011)

and a twig...


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 29, 2011)

snap crackle pop


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 29, 2011)

. I shouted over


----------



## kether noir (Jan 29, 2011)

the coroners anus


----------



## keller420 (Jan 29, 2011)

forget the hotdog


----------



## spliffbazz (Jan 29, 2011)

i want kebabs


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 29, 2011)

same old crap


----------



## RC7 (Jan 29, 2011)

just add flavor


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 30, 2011)

and get stoned.


----------



## keller420 (Jan 30, 2011)

because shit happens


----------



## BigPapaClutch (Jan 30, 2011)

all the time


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 30, 2011)

so fuck it


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 30, 2011)

have a wank


----------



## Boneman (Jan 30, 2011)

and lay back


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 30, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> have a wank


 rub one off


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 30, 2011)

while munching on


----------



## Emerald Isles (Jan 30, 2011)

wet pussy flaps


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 30, 2011)

which tasted great!!


----------



## RC7 (Jan 30, 2011)

wheres the weed


----------



## marijuananation (Jan 30, 2011)

it's getting rolled


----------



## Shmulster (Jan 30, 2011)

death to smoochy


----------



## RC7 (Jan 30, 2011)

marijuananation said:


> it's getting rolled


light it up


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 30, 2011)

O YA , Baby!!!!!


----------



## RC7 (Jan 30, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 30, 2011)

loos like ak47


----------



## keller420 (Jan 30, 2011)

got some papes?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2011)

GreenHouse Cheese


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 31, 2011)

and Thank You!!


----------



## RC7 (Jan 31, 2011)

accepting any donations


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 31, 2011)

will give you


----------



## CANNACHIPS (Jan 31, 2011)

a mild headache


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

and green pee


----------



## RC7 (Jan 31, 2011)

It's easy to


----------



## kether noir (Jan 31, 2011)

*donkey punch lovers*


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

tea bag hookers


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2011)

unless they charge


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

extra for queefing


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2011)

tight squeeky qweefing


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

polishing that ass


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 31, 2011)

leaving shit-stains, nasty.


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

three fingers please


----------



## Boneman (Jan 31, 2011)

The shocker....BRO!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2011)

only three?...sissy


...jk


----------



## RC7 (Jan 31, 2011)

what's your favorite


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

time to pee


----------



## RC7 (Jan 31, 2011)

in the morning


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

coffee and shit


----------



## RC7 (Jan 31, 2011)

off to work


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 31, 2011)

two inches of


----------



## wavey.mofo (Jan 31, 2011)

eating a bunch


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 31, 2011)

of used douches


----------



## rowlman (Feb 1, 2011)

stirfried,of course


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 1, 2011)

with warm beer....


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 1, 2011)

and a cup.................


----------



## Emerald Isles (Feb 1, 2011)

of magic mushrooms


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 1, 2011)

which will make


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 1, 2011)

wavey.mofo said:


> which will make


douche mushroom beer


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

makes me trip


----------



## Boneman (Feb 1, 2011)

over my feet


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

onto the ground


----------



## bluewavexx (Feb 1, 2011)

where there's cockroaches


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

biting my noes


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

and up jumped


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

a horny rabbit


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 1, 2011)

nibbled my earlobe


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

pulled my hair


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 1, 2011)

said dirty things


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

nuzzled my balls


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

ran away crying


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

stole my lucky


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 1, 2011)

cant trust bunnies


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

to keep secrets


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

fuzzy little fuckers


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 1, 2011)

so i just............


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

ate his fuzzy


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 1, 2011)

wuzzy little nuts


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 2, 2011)

until i barfed


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 2, 2011)

sweet carrot juice


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

mixed with budda


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 2, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

that speed walk


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 2, 2011)

Into a cameltoe.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

and smells something


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 2, 2011)

that is yummy


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

**Sniff** mMmm Camel.. .


----------



## Boneman (Feb 2, 2011)

Spit and slobber


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

time to swaller


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 2, 2011)

Bitch lemme holler


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

your name Carla


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 2, 2011)

wheres my sandwich


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

you fucking bitch


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 2, 2011)

MOM...hurry up


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

BJ is next


----------



## Boneman (Feb 2, 2011)

in the theater


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 2, 2011)

watching Snow White


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 2, 2011)

while drinking soda


----------



## ANC (Feb 2, 2011)

The fucking end!


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 2, 2011)

About to roll


----------



## bartenderplease (Feb 2, 2011)

out of here


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 2, 2011)

eat some smokies


----------



## RC7 (Feb 3, 2011)

staying low key


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 3, 2011)

making big plans


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 3, 2011)

about what i..........


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 3, 2011)

will do next.


----------



## Emerald Isles (Feb 3, 2011)

who really cares


----------



## Emerald Isles (Feb 3, 2011)

post becoming boring


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 3, 2011)

and he quit


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 3, 2011)

so he blazed


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 3, 2011)

boring? no way


----------



## rowlman (Feb 3, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> boring? no way


to the brothel...


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 3, 2011)

are you cold


----------



## josae (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't say that


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 3, 2011)

see his crack?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2011)

dirty plumbers crack


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2011)

fuzzy lint ball


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 4, 2011)

inside my ear


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2011)

stinking yellow wax


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 4, 2011)

hairy monkey balls


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 4, 2011)

rolled in sugar


----------



## fourtwentyish (Feb 4, 2011)

in your mouth


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 4, 2011)

which tasted so


----------



## Bake&Sleep (Feb 4, 2011)

nasty, he puked


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 4, 2011)

and passed out


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2011)

seizing the moment


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 4, 2011)

he lita zoobie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2011)

and got robbed


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2011)

on the corner


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2011)

but he never......


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2011)

touched a breast


----------



## r1tony (Feb 4, 2011)

with his toes


----------



## RC7 (Feb 4, 2011)

clock struck 12


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2011)

three blind mice


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 4, 2011)

and he danced


----------



## RC7 (Feb 4, 2011)

until the morning


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2011)

sun blinded him


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 4, 2011)

and became blind.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 4, 2011)

blinding him again


----------



## RC7 (Feb 4, 2011)

close the blinds


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2011)

light the bowl


----------



## RC7 (Feb 4, 2011)

inhale and relax


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2011)

feels so good


----------



## Tenac87 (Feb 4, 2011)

He packed another


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

and ate kittens?


----------



## kether noir (Feb 4, 2011)

*while jacking off*


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

dead kitten fapping


----------



## smokecat (Feb 4, 2011)

white boy rappin


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

prison grade raping


----------



## smokecat (Feb 4, 2011)

he whispers gently


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

who whispers gently?


----------



## smokecat (Feb 4, 2011)

the kitten eater


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

he's the rapist?


----------



## smokecat (Feb 4, 2011)

and kitten fapper!


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

he sounds cool


----------



## smokecat (Feb 4, 2011)

he's a fungi


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 4, 2011)

to toke with


----------



## RC7 (Feb 4, 2011)

on friday night


----------



## smokecat (Feb 4, 2011)

although he bogarts


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 4, 2011)

and drools on


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

retarded fat boys


----------



## smokecat (Feb 4, 2011)

while they sleep


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

he prefers snorers


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 4, 2011)

for the vibratioin


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

and the amibiance


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 4, 2011)

while AC/DC plays


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

back in black


----------



## kether noir (Feb 4, 2011)

*while smoking crack*


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

through a can


----------



## RC7 (Feb 4, 2011)

off to rehab


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

no more retards


----------



## Mizzarkus (Feb 4, 2011)

just pretty, brown,


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 4, 2011)

latin happy hookers


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 4, 2011)

oops! rehab again!


----------



## Mizzarkus (Feb 4, 2011)

like tiger woods


----------



## RC7 (Feb 4, 2011)

golf clubs swingin'


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 5, 2011)

crazy blonds chasing


----------



## Mizzarkus (Feb 5, 2011)

blasian ding dong


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 5, 2011)

, thinking about banging


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 5, 2011)

the drum slowly


----------



## canuckgrow (Feb 5, 2011)

starts to beat


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 5, 2011)

the drums with


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 5, 2011)

caribbean beat man


----------



## Boneman (Feb 5, 2011)

Rolling a fatty.........Mon!


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 5, 2011)

groovin' with nature


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 5, 2011)

on the beach


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 5, 2011)

riding the waves


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 5, 2011)

using dead dolphins


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 5, 2011)

and masturbating crazily


----------



## Boneman (Feb 5, 2011)

to centerfold pictures


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2011)

with Peewee Herman


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 5, 2011)

big shoe dancing


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2011)

with Big Bird


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2011)

...popping and locking...


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 6, 2011)

all night long


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 6, 2011)

till morning light


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2011)

with jazz hands


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 6, 2011)

and a smoking


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 6, 2011)

stick of incense


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 6, 2011)

long burning ash


----------



## keller420 (Feb 6, 2011)

sniffing some coke


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 6, 2011)

off elmos ass


----------



## Pumert (Feb 6, 2011)

while jacking off


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 7, 2011)

to good-ass porn


----------



## Boneman (Feb 7, 2011)

Worn out pages


----------



## kether noir (Feb 7, 2011)

*stuffed in her*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 7, 2011)

sweet tight pussy


----------



## rowlman (Feb 7, 2011)

sounds very tasty


----------



## RC7 (Feb 7, 2011)

one warm afternoon


----------



## smokecat (Feb 7, 2011)

the party ended


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 8, 2011)

every had to


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 8, 2011)

win a superbowl


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 8, 2011)

*Its an FDD2BLK..........*


----------



## Boneman (Feb 8, 2011)

Guess who's back?


----------



## DaBong (Feb 8, 2011)

for the attack


----------



## VoodooMagic19 (Feb 8, 2011)

in a wavepool


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 8, 2011)

out there somewhere


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 8, 2011)

getting ready to


----------



## Pumert (Feb 8, 2011)

take a shit


----------



## nowAdayz (Feb 8, 2011)

in a baggie


----------



## nowAdayz (Feb 8, 2011)

Then came a


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 8, 2011)

three legged dog


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 8, 2011)

humping a huge


----------



## Boneman (Feb 8, 2011)

fuzzy stuffed animal


----------



## BusterBawls (Feb 8, 2011)

on ebay biotch!


----------



## Pumert (Feb 8, 2011)

said the hooker


----------



## keller420 (Feb 8, 2011)

time to dance


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 8, 2011)

to the teacher


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 9, 2011)

and show her


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 9, 2011)

my brown eye


----------



## Boneman (Feb 9, 2011)

that boys love


----------



## Tym (Feb 9, 2011)

That's The End.


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 9, 2011)

and the beginning


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 9, 2011)

of new strains


----------



## Emerald Isles (Feb 9, 2011)

big fat ones


----------



## Kodank Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

with really big


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 9, 2011)

swollen dripping wet


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 9, 2011)

huge round succulent


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 9, 2011)

mangoes and papayas


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 9, 2011)

shaped huge boobies


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 9, 2011)

which jiggled like


----------



## Boneman (Feb 9, 2011)

eating cold jello


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 9, 2011)

Boneman said:


> eating cold jello


and giant marshmellows


----------



## r1tony (Feb 9, 2011)

while riding a


----------



## r1tony (Feb 9, 2011)

what the f*ck


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 9, 2011)

is that?, because


----------



## r1tony (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't understand


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 9, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## smokecat (Feb 10, 2011)

is wrong with


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

her pussy lips


----------



## smokecat (Feb 10, 2011)

they're flapping around


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

you might drown


----------



## Boneman (Feb 10, 2011)

in the piss


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 10, 2011)

which feels like


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 10, 2011)

warm apple pie


----------



## Gmz (Feb 10, 2011)

Fresh out of


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

her dirt road


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 10, 2011)

covered in warts


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 10, 2011)

hair and grease


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 10, 2011)

i wanna fuck


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

dingleberries, turnips, onions


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 10, 2011)

shoved in my


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

gaping dick hole


----------



## Boneman (Feb 10, 2011)

thats oozing puss


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

like salad dressing


----------



## r1tony (Feb 10, 2011)

with bits of


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

cheesy looking substance


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

resembling secondhand sperm?


----------



## monkz (Feb 10, 2011)

But then the


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

dead baby rose


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

foaming from mouth


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 10, 2011)

over and over


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

until it exploded


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

and went everywhere


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

untill slurped clean


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

by two women


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 10, 2011)

like women do


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

But then suddenly


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 10, 2011)

sarye jumped back


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

because she saw


----------



## kether noir (Feb 10, 2011)

*a hot midget *


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 10, 2011)

on some shit


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

so she ran


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 10, 2011)

into a tweaker


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 10, 2011)

and jumped off


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 10, 2011)

a fucking tree


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

onto her donkey


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

and rode out.


----------



## newdude79 (Feb 10, 2011)

fuck all yall


----------



## punkrocker292004 (Feb 10, 2011)

but a mystical


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 10, 2011)

yelled peace bitches


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

....then the donkey...


----------



## punkrocker292004 (Feb 10, 2011)

came all over


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

newdude79 said:


> fuck all yall


thats alot fuckin


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

punkrocker292004 said:


> came all over


newdudes washed car


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

rowlman said:


> newdudes washed car


and his stash.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

...in his bong...


----------



## sarye (Feb 10, 2011)

but he still


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

...smoked that shit...


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 10, 2011)

and then came.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

a strange smell


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 10, 2011)

that permeated everything


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 10, 2011)

which made everyone


----------



## Boneman (Feb 10, 2011)

run outside naked


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 10, 2011)

and grab eachother


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 10, 2011)

normality is overrated


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

unless appling K-Y


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2011)

heat activated,eatable


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 11, 2011)

and wrinkle free


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 11, 2011)

with a tiny


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 11, 2011)

can of febreze


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 11, 2011)

scented pencil sharpener


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 11, 2011)

and erasure tops


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 11, 2011)

wedged into eyelids


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 11, 2011)

are most uncomfortable


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2011)

when heated first


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 11, 2011)

rape my face


----------



## r1tony (Feb 11, 2011)

with your big


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 11, 2011)

because it tastes


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 11, 2011)

like shit brownies


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 11, 2011)

and french toast


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2011)

three days old


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 11, 2011)

, not good. So


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2011)

off they went


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2011)

...on a raft


----------



## Boneman (Feb 11, 2011)

without a paddle


----------



## keller420 (Feb 11, 2011)

fuck this shit


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 11, 2011)

keller420 said:


> fuck this shit


, said man #1.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2011)

while trying to


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 11, 2011)

rape his sister


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 11, 2011)

"We're in trouble!",


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 11, 2011)

the president said


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2011)

...dogpaddling alongside raft


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 11, 2011)

suddenly a rhino


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 11, 2011)

propane tank crashed


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 11, 2011)

from the sky


----------



## bluewavexx (Feb 12, 2011)

but didn't explode


----------



## ...... (Feb 12, 2011)

instead it raped


----------



## Slojo69 (Feb 12, 2011)

fifteen virgin transvestites


----------



## IregAt420 (Feb 12, 2011)

that were 15


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 12, 2011)

IregAt420 said:


> that were 15


miles from home


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

with only two...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2011)

foot long subs


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 12, 2011)

For $5 each


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2011)

jarred must die


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 12, 2011)

"That's my lunch!"


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 12, 2011)

frozen pizza here


----------



## N0iZ (Feb 12, 2011)

in the oven


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

...on the raft?...


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 12, 2011)

Soon to sink


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

untill four seagulls


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 12, 2011)

pecked their eyes


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

and one said


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

..."ouch,my eye"


----------



## see4 (Feb 12, 2011)

why did you...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

not have sunglasses?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 12, 2011)

said man #3.


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

Man #1 fainted


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

Man#2 is fishing


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 12, 2011)

for gay men


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2011)

...via, smoke signal


( 2000 posts! damn, I'm here way too much)


----------



## Boneman (Feb 13, 2011)

it's very windy


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

used charades instead


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

then cannibalism starts


----------



## kether noir (Feb 13, 2011)

*and utopia begins*


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

pass a rib


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

not making sense


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

eat fems first


----------



## kether noir (Feb 13, 2011)

*it was delicious 
*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 13, 2011)

and suddenly ate


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

a wet fart


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

and fried onions


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 13, 2011)

over a hot


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

roasted bun then


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2011)

it turns into


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 13, 2011)

a new Harley


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2011)

going fast down


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

the highway to


----------



## neosapien (Feb 13, 2011)

the island when


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 13, 2011)

a motherfucking huge


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

blunt twisted into


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

the shape of


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 13, 2011)

giant sweet titties


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

filled with milk


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

and cookies [video=youtube;Vppbdf-qtGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/video]


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> and cookies [video=youtube;Vppbdf-qtGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU[/video]


and its robert 14617 for the Fail.


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

moving on....

We smoked all


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

see4 said:


> moving on....
> 
> We smoked all


...the raft wood


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

call me raft


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

THE UNIVERSE EXPLODED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

not that big


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...so, no raft??


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

wtf is happening?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

get you some


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> get you some


small snail shells...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

You're pointless, I'm 2!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

point well taken


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...I got lost...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

follow the crumbs


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2011)

to the treasure


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You're pointless, I'm 2!


...me?...the raft?...


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

i'm the raft


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

HoLE said:


> to the treasure


of giant crumb


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2011)

nugs of hash


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

robert 14617 said:


> i'm the raft


...I got that...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

HoLE said:


> nugs of hash


and shroom patches


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2011)

when properly mixed


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

go to ER..................


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...on the raft


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 13, 2011)

with i'm driving


----------



## Boneman (Feb 13, 2011)

making no sense


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

"LAND HO!", yelled


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2011)

full ahead flank!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoLE (Feb 13, 2011)

watch your starboard


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 13, 2011)

there is an.........


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

wash dishes under


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

a ricepaper sail


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...(for the raft)...


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

down near that


----------



## grokillaz (Feb 13, 2011)

Love to herb


----------



## N0iZ (Feb 13, 2011)

sense no make (?)


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

old bucket of...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

see4 said:


> down near that


...old bucket of...


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 13, 2011)

nasty green shit


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

untill slightly seasoned...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2011)

Dinner is ready!


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...served already chewed...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2011)

got grey poupon?


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

this is lame.


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 13, 2011)

and tastes gamey


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...expired in 1984...(the grey pooped-on)


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

rowlman said:


> ...expired in 1984...(the grey pooped-on)


...adds some kick...


----------



## see4 (Feb 13, 2011)

i celebrate antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...thats no fun...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...no stomach worms???...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

...not even anal-parasiticalinfestation??...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

this is funny


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 13, 2011)

promasturbating is fun


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

wannaquickee said:


> promasturbating is fun


premasturbating fun too


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2011)

it's called foreplay...


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 14, 2011)

and it feels


----------



## Afghan Goo (Feb 14, 2011)

like smurf berries


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 14, 2011)

but only bigger


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 14, 2011)

my donkey dick


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

does alota damage


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

once it's inserted


----------



## Charlie Bishop (Feb 14, 2011)

and goes deep


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

into the abyss,,,,


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

for smallmouth bass


----------



## W N L (Feb 14, 2011)

And comes out


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

dripping in jism


----------



## W N L (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't like my


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

horn of plenty


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

cause it's small


----------



## W N L (Feb 14, 2011)

My 200th post


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

fucked the story


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

with his 200


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

mill e meteres,,


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

of manhood destruction


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

that was invading


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

the love tunnel


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

that he previously


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

didnt get to


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

eat out completely


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

cuz the phone


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

was ringing insanely


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

and call waiting


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

had caught fire


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

so his dealer


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

called his cell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

and this ho


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

stuck the cell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

right in her


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

tightly clenched ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

and it broke


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

so the dealer


----------



## rjl (Feb 14, 2011)

called the Proctologist


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2011)

got an iPhone


----------



## HoLE (Feb 14, 2011)

and tried texting


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2011)

his sister betty


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 14, 2011)

which looked fucking


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 14, 2011)

from far away


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 14, 2011)

and so i..................


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 14, 2011)

we all did ....


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2011)

have anal warts


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 14, 2011)

Define sexual relations


----------



## smokecat (Feb 14, 2011)

cousins who fuck


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 14, 2011)

dont ask dont..


----------



## tricka (Feb 15, 2011)

pack me up


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2011)

skylarking and lollygaging


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 15, 2011)

Smell my finger


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2011)

touch your toes


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 15, 2011)

blow your nose


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 15, 2011)

On my shirt


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 15, 2011)

get a woody


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2011)

sporting a chub


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 15, 2011)

banged and blown


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2011)

following snail trail


----------



## see4 (Feb 15, 2011)

vag'een hang loose like sleeve of wizard


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 15, 2011)

Snitches get stiches


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 15, 2011)

while eating cheetoes


----------



## Boneman (Feb 15, 2011)

drop the soap


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 15, 2011)

slip and fall


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 15, 2011)

drop and roll


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2011)

get up fast


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 15, 2011)

smoke some grass


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2011)

get some ass


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 15, 2011)

release some gas


----------



## Boneman (Feb 15, 2011)

wipe your ass


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 15, 2011)

very fucking fast


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2011)

use water blast


----------



## see4 (Feb 15, 2011)

have massive erection


----------



## kether noir (Feb 15, 2011)

*under constant restraint *


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 15, 2011)

by bikini underpants


----------



## Boneman (Feb 15, 2011)

with thin string


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 15, 2011)

and metal cup


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 16, 2011)

full of muck


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 16, 2011)

funk as druck


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2011)

blow in here


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

taking boner pills


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2011)

by the dozen


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 16, 2011)

Every Single Day


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

of anabolic steroids


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 16, 2011)

chewable Flintstones tablets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2011)

made my testicles....


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2011)

fuckin break bricks


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 16, 2011)

big as baseballs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2011)

shoved up her


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2011)

friend DizzleFrost ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2011)

till he shit


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2011)

....sorry DF, couldn't resist


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> till he shit


...his first homerun...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2011)

lol you fucked up the story


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2011)

rowlman said:


> ...A home run


 and ran like.......


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

dude, the story was fucked up by page 10... now its just stoners posting three random works that usually have nothing to do with the last..

Tiger Woods gets....


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 16, 2011)

buckwheet goes camping ( oh yea stoner time )


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 16, 2011)

My penis farted


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> My penis farted


Dick queef?


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm jumping up


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 16, 2011)

see4 said:


> Dick queef?


 Haha
Taste like pennies


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 16, 2011)

I like cheese!


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 16, 2011)

and my penis...


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 16, 2011)

gets chopped off


----------



## Shmulster (Feb 16, 2011)

dont bite it!


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 16, 2011)

Shmulster said:


> dont bite it!


hahaha u ruined it.... Startin over.....

You Will Inherit...


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2011)

10 boner pills


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 17, 2011)

plus one free


----------



## VER D (Feb 17, 2011)

yes yes yes


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Her huge bulge


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 17, 2011)

poked my eye


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 17, 2011)

then got infected


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 17, 2011)

with super aids


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

just wasn't there


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2011)

when it went


----------



## thegersman (Feb 17, 2011)

Nsoh junior fru


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 17, 2011)

which means I


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2011)

dont hablo that


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 17, 2011)

if you wanna


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2011)

then you can


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

go commit suicide


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2011)

in a paddleboat


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 17, 2011)

with a turtle


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

while committing suicide


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 17, 2011)

I think about


----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2011)

That DARK room


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2011)

and turtle soup


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

and committing suicide


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2011)

in a paddleboat


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

next to razors


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2011)

see4 said:


> next to razors


and shaving cream


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

I walked among


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 17, 2011)

stupid ass people


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

having suicidal thoughts


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 17, 2011)

so i called


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

the doctor greenthumb


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 17, 2011)

and he said


----------



## Boneman (Feb 17, 2011)

You need nitrogen


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

your plants look


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 17, 2011)

a closed thread


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

StonedPony's avatar is...


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 17, 2011)

one of the


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

funniest things ever.


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 17, 2011)

roll it up


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

is a forum.

</thread>


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 17, 2011)

i use when


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2011)

i need to ....


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 17, 2011)

smoke some more


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 17, 2011)

Weed, Hash and


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 17, 2011)

oil but be


----------



## kether noir (Feb 17, 2011)

*ready to roll*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 17, 2011)

the biggest spliff


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 17, 2011)

except spliffs suck


----------



## kether noir (Feb 18, 2011)

*in your anus*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 18, 2011)

the depths of


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 18, 2011)

despair and depravity


----------



## see4 (Feb 18, 2011)

umm yea first


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 18, 2011)

Did you find


----------



## Tokay (Feb 18, 2011)

the ganja queen


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 18, 2011)

she was dancing


----------



## see4 (Feb 18, 2011)

on my micro-penis


----------



## a dog named chico (Feb 18, 2011)

until she puked


----------



## see4 (Feb 18, 2011)

orange juice pulp


----------



## Boneman (Feb 18, 2011)

through her nose


----------



## jannabana69631 (Feb 18, 2011)

then looked around


----------



## rowlman (Feb 18, 2011)

for more orangejuice


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 18, 2011)

but instead finding...


----------



## IndoGrower (Feb 18, 2011)

chuck norris and


----------



## kether noir (Feb 18, 2011)

*many butt plugs*


----------



## see4 (Feb 18, 2011)

no no, Indo has it right, lets stay with the chuck norris theme...


Chuck Norris is.....


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 18, 2011)

one of the...


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*magic bunny songs*


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2011)

protectors, and stayed


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*playing bunny music*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

dancing bunnies spin


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 19, 2011)

chineese pedo bear


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

If I could...


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*have something to*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

eat and drink


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 19, 2011)

it would be


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

bangers and beer


----------



## dankshizzle (Feb 19, 2011)

Bongin a 5th


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

and some bacon


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

cooked just right


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

with a little


----------



## DaBong (Feb 19, 2011)

touch of tabasco


----------



## canibud (Feb 19, 2011)

ph down. then...


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

i had to


----------



## canibud (Feb 19, 2011)

extinguish the fire


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 19, 2011)

that got started


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

because my girl


----------



## sebastopolian (Feb 19, 2011)

was bitching at


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*pedophile midgets from*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

across the street


----------



## canibud (Feb 19, 2011)

those buggers always


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*are worm loaded*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

and smell like


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*rancid muff cabbage *


----------



## canibud (Feb 19, 2011)

Cheese, so I


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

threw that bitch


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*to garbage city*


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2011)

but first we...


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*talk about beans*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 19, 2011)

and how to


----------



## canibud (Feb 19, 2011)

make bird cages


----------



## kether noir (Feb 19, 2011)

*while masturbating vigorously *


----------



## rowlman (Feb 20, 2011)

...to Disco music


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

and running with


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 20, 2011)

pants on fire


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

untill finally a


----------



## kether noir (Feb 20, 2011)

*talking cat in*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 20, 2011)

a gray suit


----------



## neosapien (Feb 20, 2011)

appears and says


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 20, 2011)

bippity boppity boo


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

so i replied


----------



## kether noir (Feb 20, 2011)

*and held my*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

head high singing


----------



## kether noir (Feb 20, 2011)

*ima man man*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

One time I...


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

leaped over a


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

10 foot tall


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

mound of jellybeans


----------



## chiefmanuel (Feb 20, 2011)

covered with shit


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

and cleared it


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 20, 2011)

but just barely


----------



## keller420 (Feb 20, 2011)

then President Obama


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

lit the biggest


----------



## kether noir (Feb 20, 2011)

*biggest splif in*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 20, 2011)

the whole universe


----------



## kether noir (Feb 20, 2011)

*and said smiling*


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 20, 2011)

fuck the public


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 20, 2011)

life is good


----------



## kether noir (Feb 20, 2011)

*said a beaver*


----------



## RC7 (Feb 20, 2011)

when smoking weed


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 20, 2011)

on his dam


----------



## kether noir (Feb 20, 2011)

*when a boat*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 21, 2011)

crashed into him


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 21, 2011)

and ruined his


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 21, 2011)

whole day totally


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 21, 2011)

untill his pal


----------



## canibud (Feb 21, 2011)

... the crazy one


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 21, 2011)

came by with


----------



## kether noir (Feb 21, 2011)

*a giant bush*


----------



## canibud (Feb 21, 2011)

well big anyway


----------



## kether noir (Feb 21, 2011)

*big enough to*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 21, 2011)

get everyone here


----------



## canibud (Feb 21, 2011)

to say... wow


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

damn girl, SHAVE


----------



## kether noir (Feb 21, 2011)

*then she cried*


----------



## akgrown (Feb 21, 2011)

shave my back!


----------



## canibud (Feb 21, 2011)

out something strange


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 21, 2011)

I want to...


----------



## ledgrowing (Feb 21, 2011)

kill this thread


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 21, 2011)

because it never


----------



## shand (Feb 21, 2011)

does my laundry.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 21, 2011)

or makes breakfast


----------



## RC7 (Feb 21, 2011)

i must agree


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 21, 2011)

it's totally useless


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 21, 2011)

and should die


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 21, 2011)

but it won't


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 21, 2011)

so lets party


----------



## Devildog93 (Feb 21, 2011)

With the ladies


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

Butt hole pants


----------



## RC7 (Feb 21, 2011)

alright sounds good


----------



## kether noir (Feb 22, 2011)

*said the monk*


----------



## nonfakename (Feb 22, 2011)

who was drunk


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 22, 2011)

, covered in spunk,


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 22, 2011)

while holding a


----------



## Boneman (Feb 22, 2011)

big fat joint


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 22, 2011)

and a bottle


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 22, 2011)

of tobasco sauce


----------



## nonfakename (Feb 22, 2011)

in his eyes


----------



## Tokay (Feb 22, 2011)

"oh that's good"


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 22, 2011)

give me more


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 22, 2011)

thats a spicy


----------



## I already Node (Feb 22, 2011)

wave of gas


----------



## RC7 (Feb 22, 2011)

in the face


----------



## Boneman (Feb 22, 2011)

hot dutch oven


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 22, 2011)

Once Upon Time


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 22, 2011)

maryjane used me


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 22, 2011)

to get really


----------



## akgrown (Feb 22, 2011)

sick with plague


----------



## RC7 (Feb 22, 2011)

that is nonsense


----------



## kether noir (Feb 23, 2011)

*said the buffalo*


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 23, 2011)

to the walrus


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 23, 2011)

while eating carrots


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 23, 2011)

in the backyard


----------



## I already Node (Feb 23, 2011)

holding his wang


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 23, 2011)

till the neighbor


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 23, 2011)

screamed bloody murder


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 23, 2011)

"smell my finger!!"


----------



## supersillybilly (Feb 23, 2011)

it smells like my mum


----------



## kether noir (Feb 23, 2011)

*lucky, lucky you*


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 23, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 23, 2011)

Bob once said,


----------



## I already Node (Feb 23, 2011)

while going south


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 23, 2011)

always remember to


----------



## Boneman (Feb 23, 2011)

stay awake....while


----------



## RC7 (Feb 23, 2011)

smoking the herb


----------



## I already Node (Feb 23, 2011)

and dropping cheese


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 23, 2011)

this wierd story


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Feb 23, 2011)

that is true


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 23, 2011)

and very enjoying


----------



## Derple (Feb 23, 2011)

was made with


----------



## Boneman (Feb 23, 2011)

Deep, Deep thought


----------



## RC7 (Feb 23, 2011)

and 2 joints


----------



## kether noir (Feb 23, 2011)

*with marching powder *


----------



## 80mg (Feb 23, 2011)

of midnight power


----------



## kether noir (Feb 23, 2011)

*feel my power!!!*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 24, 2011)

it is everywhere


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 24, 2011)

Stoned pony winnage !!!!!


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 24, 2011)

Hooray for StonedPony


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 24, 2011)

My pony's stoned


----------



## sebastopolian (Feb 24, 2011)

and can't play


----------



## I already Node (Feb 24, 2011)

with his dangle


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

and so he..............


----------



## r1tony (Feb 24, 2011)

licked his left


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

arm and started


----------



## r1tony (Feb 24, 2011)

to wack off


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 24, 2011)

inside a cup


----------



## r1tony (Feb 24, 2011)

of warmed spiced


----------



## kether noir (Feb 24, 2011)

*tea and cream*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

with a bottle


----------



## Boneman (Feb 24, 2011)

of Jack Daniels


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

and fathead which


----------



## kether noir (Feb 24, 2011)

*spins a top*


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2011)

till it stops


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2011)

lock and load


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2011)

we're going into


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2011)

the combat zone


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 24, 2011)

top gun trash


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 24, 2011)

smokin some Hash


----------



## kether noir (Feb 24, 2011)

*lit with cash*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 24, 2011)

which smells like


----------



## sebastopolian (Feb 24, 2011)

cat shit on


----------



## I already Node (Feb 24, 2011)

fifteen fresh roses


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*rolled in blood*


----------



## 90mg (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm getting unbanned


----------



## sputniknz (Feb 25, 2011)

by sixteen men


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 25, 2011)

dipped in shit


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*in an armpit*


----------



## 80mg (Feb 25, 2011)

beating the meat


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 25, 2011)

all while simultaneously


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*exploding ass mucus *


----------



## canibud (Feb 25, 2011)

...reminds me of


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

two girls, cup


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 25, 2011)

which gave me


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 25, 2011)

nightmares untill finally


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 25, 2011)

i masterbated into


----------



## Boneman (Feb 25, 2011)

an old sock


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 25, 2011)

and threw it


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*in her soup*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 25, 2011)

which spilt EVERYWHERE!!!!!!


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*pooling in her*


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Feb 25, 2011)

beer is good


----------



## 80mg (Feb 25, 2011)

I have hemroids (fml)


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*random thoughts enter...*


----------



## DE4DLYY (Feb 25, 2011)

Im really baked


----------



## I already Node (Feb 25, 2011)

from sugary trichomes


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2011)

post toasty treats


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*taste of mucus
*


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 25, 2011)

mixed with weed


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 25, 2011)

stems and seeds


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 25, 2011)

then you know


----------



## kether noir (Feb 25, 2011)

*infections of anus*


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 25, 2011)

was kethers disease


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 25, 2011)

drunk as hell


----------



## keller420 (Feb 26, 2011)

penis and vagina


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

met and had


----------



## nonfakename (Feb 26, 2011)

Nothing to say


----------



## loveweed420 (Feb 26, 2011)

in the middle


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

of the huge


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

plate of spaghetti


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

which smelt soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 26, 2011)

mmm mmmmm good


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

. Once upon a


----------



## nog (Feb 26, 2011)

lampost in London


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

with mountain views


----------



## kether noir (Feb 26, 2011)

*and strippers lube*


----------



## I already Node (Feb 26, 2011)

was slathered up


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 26, 2011)

ready to go


----------



## kether noir (Feb 26, 2011)

*inhale some blow?*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

which was the


----------



## drekoushranada (Feb 26, 2011)

mexi brick garbage


----------



## kether noir (Feb 26, 2011)

*waste of tacos*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

which tasted fuckin


----------



## I already Node (Feb 26, 2011)

like yellow snow


----------



## sputniknz (Feb 26, 2011)

in a desert


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

cutting down trees


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

and smoking them


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

whenever i please


----------



## kether noir (Feb 26, 2011)

*begs on her....*


----------



## I already Node (Feb 26, 2011)

Knee's, asking for


----------



## Growop101 (Feb 26, 2011)

two hundred gees


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 26, 2011)

i stuff her


----------



## Growop101 (Feb 26, 2011)

With My cheese.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

bake 30 min.


----------



## RC7 (Feb 26, 2011)

or until crispy


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 26, 2011)

turn her over


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

slap that ass


----------



## RC7 (Feb 26, 2011)

from the back


----------



## Growop101 (Feb 26, 2011)

do no deny


----------



## Growop101 (Feb 26, 2011)

you kno how hard i have laughed at some of these ! jus sittin here listenin to KRS one smokin buble gum drinking green tea damn.


----------



## RC7 (Feb 26, 2011)

yes it's funny


----------



## sputniknz (Feb 26, 2011)

when i fart


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

ontop of your


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

cup cake frosting


----------



## RC7 (Feb 26, 2011)

no it's not


----------



## sputniknz (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes ...it ....is

PS: Farting on someones cupcake frosting would be funny as, imagine watching someone eat a cupcake you just unloaded on!


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh no its........


----------



## sputniknz (Feb 26, 2011)

even funnier than...

*Farting on cupcakes is funny dammit


----------



## RC7 (Feb 26, 2011)

how'd it taste?


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 26, 2011)

just like chicken


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 26, 2011)

with a little


----------



## Growop101 (Feb 26, 2011)

hint of niggerboner..................


----------



## Growop101 (Feb 26, 2011)

lmao yes it is i conquer. hahaha o man i got he munchies....


sputniknz said:


> even funnier than...
> 
> *Farting on cupcakes is funny dammit


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 27, 2011)

which tasted like


----------



## sputniknz (Feb 27, 2011)

nuts on bread...


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 27, 2011)

and pretty sour


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 27, 2011)

with a hint


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2011)

tasted it before??????


----------



## nonfakename (Feb 27, 2011)

What's that smell?


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 27, 2011)

it's toxic sludge


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 27, 2011)

dripping from your


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 27, 2011)

slithery and bumpy


----------



## Gadaffiduck (Feb 27, 2011)

pimple scarred penis


----------



## I already Node (Feb 27, 2011)

being slapped across


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 27, 2011)

that fat guys


----------



## r1tony (Feb 27, 2011)

hairy left nut


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2011)

anal warts covering


----------



## ndzbnln (Feb 27, 2011)

black ops,Zombies


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2011)

standing in line


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 27, 2011)

for the show


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 27, 2011)

while sippin on


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2011)

raspberry smoothies ,eating


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 27, 2011)

chocolate granola bars


----------



## smokebros (Feb 27, 2011)

sitting on the toilet


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 27, 2011)

droppin granola bars


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 27, 2011)

like nobodies bizniz


----------



## I already Node (Feb 27, 2011)

then slapping vaseline


----------



## RC7 (Feb 27, 2011)

ready to sparr


----------



## Concord Dawn (Feb 27, 2011)

with flying pigs


----------



## RC7 (Feb 27, 2011)

in the clouds


----------



## Boneman (Feb 27, 2011)

flying high above


----------



## chillwills (Feb 27, 2011)

that huge ufo


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 27, 2011)

which hovered quietly


----------



## RC7 (Feb 27, 2011)

what's that noise?


----------



## chillwills (Feb 27, 2011)

oh shit help!


----------



## RC7 (Feb 27, 2011)

get the guns


----------



## Boneman (Feb 27, 2011)

im going in


----------



## chillwills (Feb 27, 2011)

someone cover me!


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 27, 2011)

pop pop pop


----------



## I already Node (Feb 27, 2011)

Lets show NED!!


----------



## chillwills (Feb 27, 2011)

who Ned Flanders?


----------



## nonfakename (Feb 27, 2011)

or Colonel Sanders?


----------



## RC7 (Feb 27, 2011)

show em both


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 27, 2011)

a dead body


----------



## RC7 (Feb 27, 2011)

ned will pray


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 27, 2011)

for heavy rain


----------



## Gadaffiduck (Feb 27, 2011)

in excruciating pain


----------



## chillwills (Feb 27, 2011)

must find herb


----------



## Growop101 (Feb 27, 2011)

for the day


----------



## I already Node (Feb 27, 2011)

this I say..


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 27, 2011)

If i ever...


----------



## Boneman (Feb 28, 2011)

make a mistake


----------



## Gadaffiduck (Feb 28, 2011)

i will cry


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 28, 2011)

big crocodile tears


----------



## kether noir (Feb 28, 2011)

*while peeing myself *


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 28, 2011)

because of the


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

The saddest story


----------



## a dog named chico (Feb 28, 2011)

Found on RIU...


----------



## I already Node (Feb 28, 2011)

then save my


----------



## kether noir (Feb 28, 2011)

*testicle sweat for*


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 28, 2011)

her brown eye


----------



## kether noir (Feb 28, 2011)

*it's hunger is*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 28, 2011)

a bunch of


----------



## kether noir (Feb 28, 2011)

*lies, sweat, and..*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Feb 28, 2011)

Big hairy balls!!!!!


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

Will someone PLEASE....


----------



## mygirls (Feb 28, 2011)

i jerk off


----------



## chillwills (Feb 28, 2011)

and dont understand


----------



## StonedPony (Feb 28, 2011)

the power of


----------



## mygirls (Feb 28, 2011)

the big vibrator


----------



## chillwills (Feb 28, 2011)

your mom uses




(not your mom mygirls lol)


----------



## mygirls (Feb 28, 2011)

chillwills said:


> your mom uses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after your mom...




( just had too)..LOL


----------



## RC7 (Feb 28, 2011)

tests its powers


----------



## mygirls (Feb 28, 2011)

poop causes aids...


----------



## chillwills (Feb 28, 2011)

take some robitussin


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Feb 28, 2011)

and thin secretions


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 28, 2011)

just once more


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

because its always


----------



## chillwills (Feb 28, 2011)

really hurts to


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

hve to kill


----------



## redivider (Feb 28, 2011)

monday morning randomness


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

on ebaumsworld.com is


----------



## redivider (Feb 28, 2011)

right you are.


----------



## RC7 (Feb 28, 2011)

that made sense


----------



## kether noir (Feb 28, 2011)

*not at all*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

but this will...


----------



## chillwills (Feb 28, 2011)

when i put


----------



## RC7 (Feb 28, 2011)

the food inside


----------



## kether noir (Feb 28, 2011)

*the pot bellied *


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Feb 28, 2011)

pig, i noticed


----------



## chillwills (Feb 28, 2011)

i forgot to


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

light the bong


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

sitting on the


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

mountain of weed


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

I grabbed my


----------



## chillwills (Mar 1, 2011)

scissors and lighter


----------



## I already Node (Mar 1, 2011)

and my crotch


----------



## chillwills (Mar 1, 2011)

was on fire


----------



## mygirls (Mar 1, 2011)

then went out


----------



## mae (Mar 1, 2011)

on a date......


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2011)

with his sister


----------



## mygirls (Mar 1, 2011)

then feed her


----------



## mygirls (Mar 1, 2011)

then fucked her


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

then i left


----------



## mygirls (Mar 1, 2011)

to sisters house


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

on the way


----------



## Emerald Isles (Mar 1, 2011)

i decided too


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 1, 2011)

run people over


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

with my unicycle


----------



## 3lions (Mar 1, 2011)

whilst peddling hard


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 1, 2011)

and breathing properly


----------



## mygirls (Mar 1, 2011)

after a bonghit


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hahaha he's flattened


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 1, 2011)

like a pancake


----------



## I already Node (Mar 1, 2011)

covered in thick


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 1, 2011)

gelatinous toxic sludge


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

from the wheel


----------



## redivider (Mar 1, 2011)

of the spaceship


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

no, the unicycle


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 1, 2011)

no, the monkey


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 1, 2011)

business next door


----------



## kether noir (Mar 1, 2011)

*it builds up*


----------



## RC7 (Mar 1, 2011)

now it's gorilla


----------



## rowlman (Mar 1, 2011)

now, Ape Man


----------



## wannaquickee (Mar 1, 2011)

sucking his cock


----------



## kether noir (Mar 1, 2011)

*no, it's bigfoot *


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

Chinese Buttery Nipples


----------



## chillwills (Mar 1, 2011)

tickling my sack


----------



## canibud (Mar 1, 2011)

Where was I


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

anti taco legislation


----------



## chillwills (Mar 1, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> anti taco legislation


across the border


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

is ruining everything


----------



## bluewavexx (Mar 1, 2011)

for Michele Bachmann


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

during her quest


----------



## chillwills (Mar 1, 2011)

to make a
...


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 1, 2011)

difference, all while...


----------



## canibud (Mar 2, 2011)

doing nothing atall


----------



## chillwills (Mar 2, 2011)

laughing at us


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 2, 2011)

like we dont


----------



## I already Node (Mar 2, 2011)

pull strings from


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

our ass holes


----------



## greengenez (Mar 2, 2011)

Shits gotta stop


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

here and now


----------



## grezyolgranny (Mar 2, 2011)

damn brown cow


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

ate the apples


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

and was contented


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 2, 2011)

on running into


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

an open field


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

where he waz


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

chewing his cud


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

before a bullet


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

hit his ass


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

between the eyes


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

and into space


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

now im lost


----------



## I already Node (Mar 2, 2011)

in outer space


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

with no place


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

left to hide


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

under the huge


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 2, 2011)

chestnut tree by


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 2, 2011)

covering myself with


----------



## I already Node (Mar 2, 2011)

crisco and butter


----------



## silverkings (Mar 2, 2011)

i like butter


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 2, 2011)

with a bit


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 2, 2011)

of anal lube


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 2, 2011)

on wheat toast


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 2, 2011)

with a little...


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 2, 2011)

dimethyltryptamine to take


----------



## grezyolgranny (Mar 2, 2011)

midgets billy goat


----------



## grezyolgranny (Mar 2, 2011)

name was jim


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 2, 2011)

he had hair


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 2, 2011)

on his giant


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 2, 2011)

fat, juicy knee


----------



## greengenez (Mar 2, 2011)

and no face


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

to talk shit


----------



## rowlman (Mar 2, 2011)

and no ass...


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 2, 2011)

to his mama


----------



## chillwills (Mar 2, 2011)

who slapped him


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 2, 2011)

on his head


----------



## chillwills (Mar 2, 2011)

the small head


----------



## akgrown (Mar 2, 2011)

exploded during sex


----------



## mygirls (Mar 2, 2011)

with his sister


----------



## kether noir (Mar 2, 2011)

*and grandfather's rear*


----------



## Growop101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Quite the display


----------



## Growop101 (Mar 2, 2011)

His mother said


----------



## chillwills (Mar 2, 2011)

You're all sick


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 2, 2011)

but joined in


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 2, 2011)

only to find


----------



## chillwills (Mar 2, 2011)

she couldnt get


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 3, 2011)

any dick into


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 3, 2011)

the dirt button


----------



## kether noir (Mar 3, 2011)

*it's too infected*


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

with yeast infection


----------



## chillwills (Mar 3, 2011)

instead made bread


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

For PJ Sammich


----------



## Boneman (Mar 3, 2011)

cream cheese spread


----------



## kether noir (Mar 3, 2011)

*it was yummy*


----------



## chillwills (Mar 3, 2011)

still want more


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

must drink now


----------



## chillwills (Mar 3, 2011)

How'd You know?


----------



## mygirls (Mar 3, 2011)

i wasn't done


----------



## chillwills (Mar 3, 2011)

its still early


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 3, 2011)

so lets try


----------



## kether noir (Mar 3, 2011)

*to spread it*


----------



## 420God (Mar 3, 2011)

all around the


----------



## kether noir (Mar 3, 2011)

*bung of sin*


----------



## rowlman (Mar 3, 2011)

...on the rocks


----------



## I already Node (Mar 3, 2011)

with a twist


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 3, 2011)

And an umbrella


----------



## rowlman (Mar 3, 2011)

and twisty straw


----------



## r1tony (Mar 3, 2011)

shoved in his


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 3, 2011)

pink ruby starfruit


----------



## thegersman (Mar 3, 2011)

to get motivation


----------



## chillwills (Mar 3, 2011)

then after that


----------



## I already Node (Mar 3, 2011)

The ruby starfruit


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 3, 2011)

began to twitch


----------



## chillwills (Mar 3, 2011)

and vibrate rapidly


----------



## rowlman (Mar 3, 2011)

untill out came....


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 3, 2011)

what looked like


----------



## I already Node (Mar 3, 2011)

a turtle head


----------



## kether noir (Mar 3, 2011)

*it smiled at*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 4, 2011)

the brown eye


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 4, 2011)

what a turdcutter!


----------



## mygirls (Mar 4, 2011)

that did malfuction


----------



## chillwills (Mar 4, 2011)

turned into softserve


----------



## Emerald Isles (Mar 4, 2011)

now your lost


----------



## chillwills (Mar 4, 2011)

without a way


----------



## Boneman (Mar 4, 2011)

was born breech


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 4, 2011)

to get out


----------



## mygirls (Mar 4, 2011)

that nasty cunt


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 4, 2011)

into the world


----------



## kether noir (Mar 4, 2011)

*with such obviously *


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 4, 2011)

huge juicy tits


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 4, 2011)

That puked when


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 4, 2011)

trying to walk


----------



## kether noir (Mar 4, 2011)

*into trash cans*


----------



## rowlman (Mar 4, 2011)

searching for food...


----------



## kether noir (Mar 4, 2011)

*"so hungry!" she....*


----------



## rowlman (Mar 4, 2011)

mumbled,mouth full...


----------



## kether noir (Mar 4, 2011)

*of: cum, pus,
*


----------



## Emerald Isles (Mar 4, 2011)

muff diving rocks


----------



## mygirls (Mar 4, 2011)

on the beach


----------



## chillwills (Mar 4, 2011)

with a mermaid


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 4, 2011)

and a clownfish


----------



## kether noir (Mar 4, 2011)

*watching guinea pig*


----------



## Mike Young (Mar 5, 2011)

Try to Fuck


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 5, 2011)

with mike tyson


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 5, 2011)

in a huge..........


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 5, 2011)

rooftop pigeon coop


----------



## mygirls (Mar 5, 2011)

cooking pigeon eggs


----------



## chillwills (Mar 5, 2011)

with mike tyson


----------



## canibud (Mar 5, 2011)

mmm..pigeon eggs


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 5, 2011)

and turkey bacon


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 5, 2011)

based milk shake


----------



## mygirls (Mar 5, 2011)

and freanch fries


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 5, 2011)

with ranch dressing


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 5, 2011)

and blue cheese


----------



## mygirls (Mar 5, 2011)

and a coke


----------



## I already Node (Mar 5, 2011)

and chicken legs


----------



## kether noir (Mar 5, 2011)

*that sang a*


----------



## rowlman (Mar 5, 2011)

tune before fryng


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 5, 2011)

in the skillet


----------



## kether noir (Mar 5, 2011)

*with its, mom!*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 5, 2011)

it was sad


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 5, 2011)

until served hot


----------



## kether noir (Mar 5, 2011)

*then, very yummy*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 5, 2011)

with a slight


----------



## rowlman (Mar 5, 2011)

taste of tuna


----------



## kether noir (Mar 5, 2011)

*and rancid jelly*


----------



## rowlman (Mar 5, 2011)

needs some seasoning


----------



## rowlman (Mar 5, 2011)

or maybe soap


----------



## kether noir (Mar 6, 2011)

*suds and buds?*


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 6, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## I already Node (Mar 6, 2011)

that burn weed


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 6, 2011)

in portable vaporizers


----------



## rowlman (Mar 6, 2011)

with local frogs


----------



## I already Node (Mar 6, 2011)

and fairy dust


----------



## rowlman (Mar 6, 2011)

while building sandcastles


----------



## kether noir (Mar 6, 2011)

*and masturbating furiously *


----------



## rowlman (Mar 7, 2011)

yet, very gracefully


----------



## kether noir (Mar 7, 2011)

*until symphonic success *


----------



## rowlman (Mar 7, 2011)

an orgasm harmony


----------



## kether noir (Mar 7, 2011)

*and untold nausea *


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 7, 2011)

that lasted days


----------



## kether noir (Mar 7, 2011)

*luckily for enemas*


----------



## rowlman (Mar 7, 2011)

and power washers


----------



## Emerald Isles (Mar 7, 2011)

stuck to tits


----------



## I already Node (Mar 7, 2011)

and assy nipples


----------



## Boneman (Mar 7, 2011)

pumping breast milk


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

in a glass


----------



## kether noir (Mar 7, 2011)

*consumed with cookies*


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 7, 2011)

that were shaved


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 7, 2011)

and Betty said


----------



## chillwills (Mar 7, 2011)

I have STDs


----------



## kether noir (Mar 7, 2011)

*and we laughed*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 7, 2011)

and moved on


----------



## chillwills (Mar 7, 2011)

to the next


----------



## rowlman (Mar 8, 2011)

glass of milk


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 8, 2011)

that was spiked


----------



## I already Node (Mar 8, 2011)

with frog secretion


----------



## kether noir (Mar 8, 2011)

*and anal glands*


----------



## mygirls (Mar 8, 2011)

of a buttmonster


----------



## kether noir (Mar 8, 2011)

*'yummy!' he screamed *


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 8, 2011)

while farting loudly


----------



## kether noir (Mar 8, 2011)

*blowing his intestines *


----------



## mygirls (Mar 8, 2011)

out his ass


----------



## bluewavexx (Mar 8, 2011)

I couldn't believe


----------



## mygirls (Mar 8, 2011)

all the blood


----------



## rowlman (Mar 8, 2011)

tasted that good


----------



## chillwills (Mar 8, 2011)

so i made






.....


----------



## Boneman (Mar 8, 2011)

A bloody mary


----------



## r1tony (Mar 8, 2011)

with a huge


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 8, 2011)

used douche inside..


----------



## rowlman (Mar 8, 2011)

and 2 tablespoons...


----------



## chillwills (Mar 8, 2011)

of some fermented


----------



## rowlman (Mar 8, 2011)

monkey butt sweat


----------



## chillwills (Mar 8, 2011)

with dingleberries attached


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 8, 2011)

with safety pins


----------



## kether noir (Mar 8, 2011)

*bubblegum anal grease*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 8, 2011)

and elbow grease


----------



## kether noir (Mar 8, 2011)

*hell of-a beverage*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 8, 2011)

smooth yet sharp


----------



## rowlman (Mar 8, 2011)

best served chilled


----------



## Boneman (Mar 9, 2011)

Refrigerate after opening


----------



## rowlman (Mar 9, 2011)

then boil, twice...


----------



## 3lions (Mar 9, 2011)

bitten, once shy


----------



## Emerald Isles (Mar 9, 2011)

then get high


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 9, 2011)

as a kite...


----------



## kether noir (Mar 9, 2011)

*in mr.rogers butt*


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ima be ahight


----------



## kether noir (Mar 9, 2011)

*eating hobbits and...*


----------



## a dog named chico (Mar 9, 2011)

Smoking white things


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 9, 2011)

in a hookah


----------



## rowlman (Mar 9, 2011)

a dog named chico said:


> Smoking white things


makes ears ring


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 9, 2011)

and toes numb


----------



## rowlman (Mar 9, 2011)

teeth start grinding...


----------



## r1tony (Mar 9, 2011)

on my big....


----------



## rowlman (Mar 9, 2011)

golfball size tumor


----------



## kether noir (Mar 9, 2011)

*the midgets cried*


----------



## mygirls (Mar 9, 2011)

pop that thing


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 10, 2011)

one legged hookers


----------



## mygirls (Mar 10, 2011)

can't run fast


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 10, 2011)

but can hop


----------



## Boneman (Mar 10, 2011)

on one leg


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 10, 2011)

but it hurts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 10, 2011)

so they bounce


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog7650-bc-god-bud-grow-2011.html
RATE MAH WEED.......


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am shamless.....lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 10, 2011)

but never nameless


----------



## kether noir (Mar 10, 2011)

*giant meat curtains*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 10, 2011)

and moose knuckles


----------



## kether noir (Mar 10, 2011)

*elbow deep in*


----------



## Daath (Mar 10, 2011)

Adonis DNA. WINNING!


----------



## kether noir (Mar 10, 2011)

*ice-cream via vivisection *


----------



## ESR360 (Mar 10, 2011)

across the puddle


----------



## rowlman (Mar 10, 2011)

around the bush


----------



## kether noir (Mar 10, 2011)

*to grandmothers house...*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 10, 2011)

and eat granny


----------



## kether noir (Mar 10, 2011)

*with a side *


----------



## keller420 (Mar 11, 2011)

god damn terrorists


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't even bath


----------



## rowlman (Mar 11, 2011)

kether noir said:


> *with a side *


of curly fries...


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 11, 2011)

and a bottle


----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)

of weed vodka


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 11, 2011)

Poured over ice


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 11, 2011)

stirred not shaken


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 11, 2011)

gets you smashed


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 11, 2011)

banged and blown


----------



## chillwills (Mar 11, 2011)

and then some.


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 12, 2011)

crazy bitch started


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 12, 2011)

a cat fight


----------



## Boneman (Mar 12, 2011)

that wont end


----------



## mygirls (Mar 12, 2011)

even after death


----------



## rowlman (Mar 12, 2011)

they still find...


----------



## mygirls (Mar 12, 2011)

that 9th life


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 12, 2011)

is like hell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

with less heat


----------



## mygirls (Mar 12, 2011)

but with water


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

and blue koolaid


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 12, 2011)

it's very tasty


----------



## thegersman (Mar 12, 2011)

But gives PAIN


----------



## kether noir (Mar 12, 2011)

*in the rectum *


----------



## wod420 (Mar 12, 2011)

So I went....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

to buy exlax


----------



## mygirls (Mar 12, 2011)

shit got runny


----------



## kether noir (Mar 12, 2011)

*and really bloody*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 12, 2011)

it was nasty


----------



## kether noir (Mar 12, 2011)

*eating that sludge *


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

like no tomorrow


----------



## kether noir (Mar 12, 2011)

*lapping that gritty *


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

but theres no


----------



## kether noir (Mar 12, 2011)

*sperm to top-it*


----------



## chillwills (Mar 13, 2011)

instead I used


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 13, 2011)

some blueberry kush


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 13, 2011)

watching charlie sheen


----------



## chillwills (Mar 13, 2011)

get geeked out


----------



## mygirls (Mar 13, 2011)

on crystal myth


----------



## chillwills (Mar 13, 2011)

worst drug ever


----------



## mygirls (Mar 13, 2011)

it is addicting


----------



## chillwills (Mar 13, 2011)

totally not worth-it


----------



## kether noir (Mar 13, 2011)

*unless razors protrude *


----------



## rowlman (Mar 13, 2011)

and used socially


----------



## kether noir (Mar 13, 2011)

*then we forgive*


----------



## mygirls (Mar 13, 2011)

the drug dealers


----------



## kether noir (Mar 13, 2011)

*with violent love*


----------



## rowlman (Mar 13, 2011)

for more than


----------



## kether noir (Mar 13, 2011)

*anal badgering monkeys *


----------



## I already Node (Mar 14, 2011)

worth of ass


----------



## kether noir (Mar 14, 2011)

*cum and blood*


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 14, 2011)

with a bit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 14, 2011)

horseradish on the


----------



## kether noir (Mar 14, 2011)

*ass crumbs and*


----------



## Emerald Isles (Mar 14, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## Boneman (Mar 14, 2011)

lets all smoke


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 14, 2011)

a huge bowl


----------



## kether noir (Mar 14, 2011)

*and chill laughing *


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2011)

at funny people


----------



## chillwills (Mar 15, 2011)

then hit a buffet


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2011)

for fat folkes


----------



## kether noir (Mar 15, 2011)

*drinking their lard*


----------



## mygirls (Mar 15, 2011)

of sweaty fat


----------



## James987654 (Mar 15, 2011)

from my back


----------



## I already Node (Mar 15, 2011)

- holding a wet-fish


----------



## kether noir (Mar 15, 2011)

*while slapping tacos.*


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 15, 2011)

against there stomics


----------



## kether noir (Mar 15, 2011)

*to the beat*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 16, 2011)

on the street


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 16, 2011)

in the heat


----------



## kether noir (Mar 16, 2011)

*of the twitching *


----------



## smokecat (Mar 16, 2011)

throbbing, utterly disgusting


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 16, 2011)

puss filled maggot


----------



## VER D (Mar 16, 2011)

lies a turtle


----------



## mygirls (Mar 16, 2011)

filled with shit


----------



## kether noir (Mar 16, 2011)

*piss, and sweat*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 16, 2011)

oozing from within


----------



## I already Node (Mar 16, 2011)

their shitty colon's


----------



## kether noir (Mar 17, 2011)

*scream shit shit*


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 17, 2011)

diarrhoea sucks ass


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 17, 2011)

morning poop breath


----------



## kether noir (Mar 17, 2011)

*and evening anus*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 17, 2011)

makes me gassy


----------



## kether noir (Mar 17, 2011)

*stroking the feces *


----------



## I already Node (Mar 18, 2011)

off the hairy


----------



## swaggersDlite (Mar 18, 2011)

orangutan like bitch


----------



## mygirls (Mar 18, 2011)

and the guy


----------



## EvolAlex (Mar 18, 2011)

plus repped me


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

behind that alley


----------



## I already Node (Mar 18, 2011)

bending over the


----------



## kether noir (Mar 18, 2011)

*bam! donkey punch*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 18, 2011)

in the nutz


----------



## kether noir (Mar 18, 2011)

*'pain is bliss'*


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 18, 2011)

love is blind


----------



## Boneman (Mar 18, 2011)

until the lights


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 18, 2011)

refect in your


----------



## Boneman (Mar 18, 2011)

vision of her


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2011)

large penile implant


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 18, 2011)

hate to interupt but hey lets get a story running not put a cute porn referance that has no bareing on the Nature of the thread...this could be epic........thanks guys............Ill help as I can...this is fun


----------



## kether noir (Mar 18, 2011)

*like shitting razors*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2011)

and orange chicklets


----------



## kether noir (Mar 18, 2011)

*that cry 'mommy!'*


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 18, 2011)

banding fissure hemorrhoids


----------



## kether noir (Mar 19, 2011)

*a-band of brothers*


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 19, 2011)

up shit creek


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 19, 2011)

were they died


----------



## I already Node (Mar 19, 2011)

with laughter smoking......


----------



## 420God (Mar 19, 2011)

and partying with


----------



## wavey.mofo (Mar 19, 2011)

sexy naked girls


----------



## Boneman (Mar 19, 2011)

with fake tits


----------



## kether noir (Mar 19, 2011)

*fakes is sad*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 20, 2011)

but very bouncy


----------



## kether noir (Mar 20, 2011)

*and they leak*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 20, 2011)

and float, but


----------



## I already Node (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd suck one


----------



## kether noir (Mar 21, 2011)

*a toothed grin *


----------



## swaggersDlite (Mar 22, 2011)

Here we go !!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 22, 2011)

to the farm


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 22, 2011)

where things are


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 22, 2011)

stuck in the dirt


----------



## teddiekgb123 (Mar 22, 2011)

ora druginduced alternatereality


----------



## CanadianEh (Mar 22, 2011)

the big green


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2011)

field was full


----------



## jiffjacksmokes (Mar 23, 2011)

Boy said "RAPE!"


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Troll show's up.


----------



## kether noir (Mar 23, 2011)

*and ruins all*


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

3 not 4





















.


----------



## kether noir (Mar 23, 2011)

*at least one*


----------



## swaggersDlite (Mar 23, 2011)

thing or two


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

to think about


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 23, 2011)

while I masturbate


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

thinking of my


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 23, 2011)

girl friend's mom


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

in her thong


----------



## Boneman (Mar 23, 2011)

on the porch


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

smokeing a joint


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

flashing the truckers


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

While I hit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

this shit like


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

there was no


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

end in sight


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 23, 2011)

and as I
...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 23, 2011)

pillaged that milf


----------



## jason1976 (Mar 23, 2011)

stole her ringpeice


----------



## VER D (Mar 23, 2011)

fuck it good


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 23, 2011)

Till she screams...


----------



## kether noir (Mar 23, 2011)

*and pukes on*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 23, 2011)

my cock shaft


----------



## smokecat (Mar 24, 2011)

what a slob


----------



## kether noir (Mar 24, 2011)

*i screamed at*


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 24, 2011)

My pet rock


----------



## kether noir (Mar 24, 2011)

*whilst he pee*


----------



## smokecat (Mar 25, 2011)

passing a stone


----------



## kether noir (Mar 25, 2011)

*crying and laughing*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 25, 2011)

at slob comments


----------



## omegaflash (Mar 25, 2011)

While watching porn


----------



## kether noir (Mar 25, 2011)

*well, snuf and*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 26, 2011)

desecration of young


----------



## chillwills (Mar 26, 2011)

Kill sick fucks!!!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2011)

bury um deep


----------



## VER D (Mar 26, 2011)

up your ass


----------



## kether noir (Mar 26, 2011)

*if it bleeds*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 26, 2011)

hug bonzi tree's


----------



## jason1976 (Mar 26, 2011)

while theyre little


----------



## Boneman (Mar 26, 2011)

because very soon.....


----------



## I already Node (Mar 27, 2011)

they'll be paper


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 27, 2011)

i wish i could count


----------



## kether noir (Mar 27, 2011)

*or even spell*


----------



## YEPESD (Mar 27, 2011)

then i would be


----------



## kether noir (Mar 27, 2011)

*neat, like me*


----------



## Boneman (Mar 27, 2011)

Up the creek


----------



## kether noir (Mar 27, 2011)

*without a shoe *


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 27, 2011)

but still runnin


----------



## jason1976 (Mar 27, 2011)

banjo musics loud


----------



## Boneman (Mar 27, 2011)

plug your ears


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 27, 2011)

and start jiggin


----------



## spliffbazz (Mar 28, 2011)

a new beginning


----------



## kether noir (Mar 28, 2011)

*nothing is not*


----------



## HoLE (Mar 28, 2011)

as it seems,,,,,


----------



## smokey green (Mar 28, 2011)

Have a toke....


----------



## I already Node (Mar 28, 2011)

have a joke


----------



## Boneman (Mar 28, 2011)

Then a poke


----------



## I already Node (Mar 28, 2011)

with some soap


----------



## kether noir (Mar 28, 2011)

*vagina on-a rope*


----------



## socalpadawan (Mar 29, 2011)

bald is best


----------



## Slojo69 (Mar 29, 2011)

only on toddlers


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 29, 2011)

wassup wit dat?


----------



## Slojo69 (Mar 29, 2011)

ndzbnln said:


> wassup wit dat?


That doesn't fit


----------



## Boneman (Mar 29, 2011)

In her box


----------



## Slojo69 (Mar 29, 2011)

, bald box o'course


----------



## YEPESD (Mar 29, 2011)

better be bald


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 29, 2011)

like roast beef


----------



## kether noir (Mar 29, 2011)

*slimy, and beef-ish*


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 29, 2011)

like fat twats


----------



## kether noir (Mar 29, 2011)

*glistening with lard*


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 29, 2011)

and red jello


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 29, 2011)

silly fuckin story


----------



## I already Node (Mar 30, 2011)

absurd fucking story


----------



## letitgrow77 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm fhucking baked


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Mar 30, 2011)

like a potato


----------



## I already Node (Mar 30, 2011)

necesito mas mota


----------



## kether noir (Mar 30, 2011)

*muy bein amigo *


----------



## jason1976 (Mar 30, 2011)

shed the light


----------



## kether noir (Mar 30, 2011)

*only at night*


----------



## tardis (Mar 30, 2011)

through the void


----------



## StonedPony (Mar 30, 2011)

of your mind


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 30, 2011)

And out your


----------



## tardis (Mar 30, 2011)

behind the big


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 30, 2011)

tree of life


----------



## kether noir (Mar 30, 2011)

*and third eye*


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 30, 2011)

really a mindfucker


----------



## kether noir (Mar 30, 2011)

*and a half*


----------



## tardis (Mar 30, 2011)

and half in


----------



## kether noir (Mar 31, 2011)

*the brown eye*


----------



## I already Node (Mar 31, 2011)

puckered up, thinking


----------



## worm5376 (Mar 31, 2011)

butt fuck Bitches


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 31, 2011)

Truck Stop stitches


----------



## ndzbnln (Mar 31, 2011)

almost april fool's


----------



## kether noir (Mar 31, 2011)

*time to jerk*


----------



## jason1976 (Mar 31, 2011)

this leftover beef


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 31, 2011)

smokin some keif


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Mar 31, 2011)

on top of...


----------



## kether noir (Mar 31, 2011)

*schism and ego*


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 31, 2011)

Syphilis infected tranny...


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 31, 2011)

sucked my balls


----------



## RIXUK (Mar 31, 2011)

I cought aids


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 31, 2011)

In my ass...


----------



## TigerClock (Mar 31, 2011)

Then smoked grass


----------



## cynicallyoptimistic (Apr 1, 2011)

and passed gas


----------



## Boneman (Apr 1, 2011)

boy it STANK


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 1, 2011)

worse than dank


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2011)

so I drank,,,,


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 1, 2011)

all the beer


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2011)

that was near,,,,


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 1, 2011)

with no fear


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 1, 2011)

It got weird


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 1, 2011)

My Crabs Disappeared


----------



## kether noir (Apr 1, 2011)

*for nine years*


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2011)

and three centuries


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 1, 2011)

Then mysteriously returned


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2011)

but more crabbier,,,


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 1, 2011)

and extra flabbier


----------



## HoLE (Apr 1, 2011)

a lil savvy-er


----------



## kether noir (Apr 1, 2011)

*served with caviar*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 1, 2011)

and dingleberry tar


----------



## kether noir (Apr 1, 2011)

*and fresh cadaver *


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 1, 2011)

dipped in plaster


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 2, 2011)

Shaked and baked


----------



## rowlman (Apr 2, 2011)

tasted like steak


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2011)

but was fake


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 2, 2011)

fuckin tofu cake


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 2, 2011)

definitely a mistake


----------



## rowlman (Apr 2, 2011)

betteroff eating snake


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2011)

baked until flaky


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 2, 2011)

and served warm


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 2, 2011)

Then Obama said..


----------



## rowlman (Apr 2, 2011)

"I'll eat it"


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2011)

in one bite


----------



## rowlman (Apr 2, 2011)

while break dancing


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 2, 2011)

with dick chainey


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 2, 2011)

under an umbrella..


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 2, 2011)

with a cigarette


----------



## ibeblazd420 (Apr 2, 2011)

hittin the bong


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 2, 2011)

with 7 hands


----------



## rowlman (Apr 2, 2011)

each holding shrooms


----------



## rowlman (Apr 2, 2011)

.......offf tpoic briefly....

smoking gun, funny


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 2, 2011)

rowlman said:


> each holding shrooms


chasing their dooms


----------



## rowlman (Apr 3, 2011)

in hotel rooms


----------



## rowlman (Apr 3, 2011)

smoking gun rules

sorry off topic


----------



## rowlman (Apr 3, 2011)

even with drool


----------



## smokebros (Apr 3, 2011)

dripping from the


----------



## kether noir (Apr 3, 2011)

*mouth of zuse*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 3, 2011)

great to use...


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 3, 2011)

as a marinade


----------



## burnout88 (Apr 3, 2011)

one two three


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 3, 2011)

For plain pussy


----------



## rowlman (Apr 3, 2011)

or a torso


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 3, 2011)

with Charlie Sheen


----------



## HoLE (Apr 3, 2011)

who's touring mean,,,


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 3, 2011)

On coke and..


----------



## kether noir (Apr 3, 2011)

*china white mix*


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 4, 2011)

oh yeah PCP


----------



## kether noir (Apr 4, 2011)

*living the dream*


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 4, 2011)

I've always had


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 4, 2011)

warts on nads


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 4, 2011)

I got cleaned


----------



## Boneman (Apr 4, 2011)

dirty lil birdie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 4, 2011)

then i sharted


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

....Detroit said boo


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

chicago loved it


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

...Warlock will prevail


----------



## kether noir (Apr 4, 2011)

*warlock will open
*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

his goddesses vaginas


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

...in 3D IMax


----------



## see4 (Apr 4, 2011)

massive weenis jackings


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

wear a raincoat


----------



## d6520 (Apr 4, 2011)

this story sucks


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

...sucking is bad??


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

...what'd ya want


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

...a real story???


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 4, 2011)

About a milf


----------



## chillwills (Apr 4, 2011)

who was 18


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

and two monkeys


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 4, 2011)

fuckin a coconut


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 4, 2011)

While blowing me


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

and filming it


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 4, 2011)

in HD, 3D....


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

and role playing


----------



## kether noir (Apr 4, 2011)

*in super stereo*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

...to "Gilligan's Island"


----------



## kether noir (Apr 4, 2011)

*off it went!*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

....spuge on Ginger


----------



## kether noir (Apr 4, 2011)

*dripping down the*


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 4, 2011)

Ass of hoes


----------



## rowlman (Apr 4, 2011)

like Mrs. Howell


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 4, 2011)

The mighty Skipper


----------



## rowlman (Apr 5, 2011)

and fearless crew


----------



## kether noir (Apr 5, 2011)

*enter the storm*


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 5, 2011)

Guns a blazin.


----------



## Bauks (Apr 5, 2011)

Flashback to 1916 ....


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 5, 2011)

the western front


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 5, 2011)

Riding a horse


----------



## YaK (Apr 5, 2011)

midget in tow


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mining for gold


----------



## kether noir (Apr 5, 2011)

*in the snow*


----------



## Bauks (Apr 5, 2011)

Hemp Rope held


----------



## Boneman (Apr 5, 2011)

until the end


----------



## Bauks (Apr 5, 2011)

When the weight


----------



## kether noir (Apr 5, 2011)

*of a grain*


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 5, 2011)

spelled the end


----------



## kether noir (Apr 5, 2011)

*the end it*


----------



## John400HPS (Apr 5, 2011)

begins a new


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 5, 2011)

bowl pack tonight


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 5, 2011)

If This Doesn't.................


----------



## Bauks (Apr 5, 2011)

Taste just right


----------



## pwizzle (Apr 5, 2011)

Im going back


----------



## Bauks (Apr 6, 2011)

to that guy


----------



## pwizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

pull out scales


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

and ask questions


----------



## grokillaz (Apr 6, 2011)

What strains that?


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

need an ounce


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

and some hash


----------



## T macc (Apr 6, 2011)

and maybe some


----------



## Boneman (Apr 6, 2011)

more dank stash


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

time to spark


----------



## loveweed420 (Apr 6, 2011)

a nice mix


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 6, 2011)

Of homegrown blueberry


----------



## Bauks (Apr 6, 2011)

And Un-pressed Kief


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 6, 2011)

to take me


----------



## kether noir (Apr 6, 2011)

*wherever i want*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 6, 2011)

...like the tittybar


----------



## kether noir (Apr 6, 2011)

*or cat house*


----------



## I already Node (Apr 6, 2011)

for a boob


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

or maybe two


----------



## T macc (Apr 6, 2011)

that i can


----------



## nattyhead357 (Apr 6, 2011)

fap fap fap


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 6, 2011)

tap tap tap


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 6, 2011)

Clap clap clap


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 6, 2011)

Whipes off sweat.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

now im hungry


----------



## T macc (Apr 6, 2011)

so i might


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

eat some food


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

perhaps a steak


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

from the store


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 6, 2011)

With A1 sauce


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

and blue cheese


----------



## T macc (Apr 6, 2011)

but i dont


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

have bad breath


----------



## Bauks (Apr 6, 2011)

Because Cannabis Makes ....


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

everything taste better


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

especially cheez its.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

Cannabis improves life


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

which is why


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

i vape daily


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

and grow pot


----------



## captain chronizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

this is a


----------



## captain chronizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

really long thread


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

and i like


----------



## captain chronizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

lets keep it


----------



## captain chronizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

going, all nite


----------



## captain chronizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

all nite long


----------



## captain chronizzle (Apr 6, 2011)

hits from bong


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

cheech and chong


----------



## Dancing Gardener (Apr 6, 2011)

who grew great weed!


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

and still smoke


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

every single day


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

all day long


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

tupac beats biggie.


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

i'm just saying.


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

Kricket you high?


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

wish i was


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

i'm just weird


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

no dank budz?


----------



## kether noir (Apr 6, 2011)

*oh, there is*


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

im saving up


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

for four twenty


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

I have plenty


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

in my cup............


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

my buds gone!


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

it was there


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

That i realised


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

how to pee


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

The color purple


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

it was strange


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yet somewhat cool


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

and very funny


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

eat dog chow


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

Love this thread..


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

its very yummy


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

weed still gone!


----------



## smokey green (Apr 6, 2011)

behind that zebra


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

Damned striped horse..


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you smoke it?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

nope..i broke it


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

In my pocket


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

were i keep........


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

A loaded gun


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

incase i gotta


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

Take care-o business


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 6, 2011)

shoot a unicorn


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

with my load


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

I go sleepy


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

Be back tomorrow


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 6, 2011)

From bangkok bettys


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 6, 2011)

Peace out riu


----------



## Bauks (Apr 6, 2011)

SLH BHO BANGin'


----------



## chillwills (Apr 6, 2011)

you lucky devil!


----------



## wannaquickee (Apr 6, 2011)

suck my dick


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 6, 2011)

why so mean


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2011)

pakca big bowl


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 7, 2011)

Smacka Tiny Troll


----------



## T macc (Apr 7, 2011)

and throw him


----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)

back under bridge


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 7, 2011)

where he belongs


----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)

Now we can


----------



## rosecitypapa (Apr 7, 2011)

enjoy that puff


----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)

kick back and


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 7, 2011)

watch star wars


----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)

in 3D HD




....


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 7, 2011)

not the originals


----------



## chillwills (Apr 7, 2011)

dare to dream


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 7, 2011)

Said the Fett


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 7, 2011)

after killing all


----------



## smokey green (Apr 7, 2011)

then eating em...


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 7, 2011)

had the munchies


----------



## smokey green (Apr 7, 2011)

couldnt help it


----------



## kricket53 (Apr 7, 2011)

He liked pie


----------



## smokey green (Apr 7, 2011)

and pink tacos


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 7, 2011)

With extra sauce


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2011)

and tiger juice


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 7, 2011)

izzit me or.......


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 7, 2011)

on the side


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2011)

cuz thats better


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 7, 2011)

if your gay....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2011)

like your boyfriend


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 7, 2011)

sorry thats you...


----------



## smokey green (Apr 7, 2011)

with a spliff


----------



## kether noir (Apr 7, 2011)

*chasing white lines*


----------



## Boneman (Apr 8, 2011)

chasing a dream


----------



## Bauks (Apr 8, 2011)

HotSauce on Burritos


----------



## chillwills (Apr 8, 2011)

And some guacamole


----------



## Bauks (Apr 8, 2011)

Makes for Interesting


----------



## Boneman (Apr 8, 2011)

hot morning DUMP


----------



## smokey green (Apr 8, 2011)

with the paper


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 8, 2011)

smoked a bowl


----------



## smokey green (Apr 8, 2011)

read the paper


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 8, 2011)

on the shitter


----------



## smokey green (Apr 8, 2011)

made some coffee


----------



## kether noir (Apr 8, 2011)

*until he spotted *


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 8, 2011)

his boyfriends buttplug


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 8, 2011)

in rover's mouth


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 8, 2011)

chased the dog


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 8, 2011)

cock in hand


----------



## chillwills (Apr 8, 2011)

with peanut-butter


----------



## smokey green (Apr 8, 2011)

(^^^4 words) screaming gimme some


----------



## rowlman (Apr 8, 2011)

with some jelly


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 8, 2011)

Ten years ago...


----------



## chillwills (Apr 8, 2011)

at band camp


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 8, 2011)

i put a ...


----------



## chillwills (Apr 8, 2011)

whole entire ounce


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 8, 2011)

of the schwagg....


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 8, 2011)

in his asshole


----------



## crashbog127 (Apr 9, 2011)

Then farted out


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 9, 2011)

it turned dank


----------



## chillwills (Apr 9, 2011)

THC crystals everywhere


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 9, 2011)

he smoked it


----------



## chillwills (Apr 9, 2011)

had shitty breath


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 9, 2011)

but he didnt


----------



## chillwills (Apr 9, 2011)

brush his teeth


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 9, 2011)

with dank weed


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 9, 2011)

its smelt of


----------



## Boneman (Apr 9, 2011)

Hairy butt crack


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 9, 2011)

Mmmm mmmmm good


----------



## smokey green (Apr 9, 2011)

sticky cinnamon bun


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 9, 2011)

great for munchies


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 9, 2011)

taste like chicken


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 9, 2011)

took an assdouche


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2011)

*such chaotic nonsense*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 9, 2011)

over a pile


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2011)

of what looks...


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 9, 2011)

like pussy juice


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 9, 2011)

cat+blender=juice


----------



## Bauks (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe It's not


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2011)

lets taste it


----------



## 420God (Apr 9, 2011)

and find out


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2011)

might be good


----------



## 420God (Apr 9, 2011)

you never know


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2011)

just add hotsauce


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 9, 2011)

to your spagettio's...


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 10, 2011)

high grade chesse


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 10, 2011)

a nice Chianti


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2011)

and fat blunt


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 10, 2011)

now you've got


----------



## Boneman (Apr 10, 2011)

Fun for all


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2011)

*and all for*


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 10, 2011)

a nice bowl


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2011)

or mean bowl


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2011)

*of apple cheerios *


----------



## chillwills (Apr 10, 2011)

with breast milk


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 10, 2011)

miracle-gro sucks


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 10, 2011)

smokin some oxycontin


----------



## chillwills (Apr 10, 2011)

government issued heroin


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 10, 2011)

In a suppositorty


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2011)

golfball sized, unfortunatlly


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 10, 2011)

Takes deep breath


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2011)

bites on pillow...


----------



## Assault591 (Apr 10, 2011)

and loves the


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2011)

9Iron tool used


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 11, 2011)

anti taco legislation


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

stupid fucking thread


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 11, 2011)

^whys he mad?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

my dick hurts


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 11, 2011)

too much fap


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

too much dick


----------



## Illumination (Apr 11, 2011)

see my avie


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 11, 2011)

feel your pain


----------



## VER D (Apr 11, 2011)

row row row


----------



## Boneman (Apr 11, 2011)

up the creek


----------



## spliffbazz (Apr 11, 2011)

*for a leak*


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 11, 2011)

that was green


----------



## HoLE (Apr 11, 2011)

with much envy,,,,


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 11, 2011)

and mountain dew


----------



## HoLE (Apr 11, 2011)

that poured from,,,


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Apr 11, 2011)

his 3rd eye


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 11, 2011)

reallyyyy???? did yah


----------



## Boneman (Apr 11, 2011)

see that unicorn?


----------



## worm5376 (Apr 11, 2011)

stumble after i


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 11, 2011)

grabbed its sack


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Ball sack?


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah from behind!


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 11, 2011)

it was slimy


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 11, 2011)

Smelled like feet


----------



## chillwills (Apr 11, 2011)

got donky kicked


----------



## i<3 (Apr 11, 2011)

somewhere along the...


----------



## kether noir (Apr 11, 2011)

*the fantastic voyage *


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 12, 2011)

the stink ring


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 12, 2011)

umean the asshole???


----------



## kether noir (Apr 12, 2011)

*no. stink ring.*


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 12, 2011)

To new dimensions


----------



## smokey green (Apr 12, 2011)

a purple elk


----------



## theleach (Apr 12, 2011)

went to the


----------



## smokey green (Apr 12, 2011)

super wal mart


----------



## kether noir (Apr 12, 2011)

*and it exploded *


----------



## chillwills (Apr 13, 2011)

eaten by fatties


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2011)

*and i laughed*


----------



## VER D (Apr 13, 2011)

vous mangez chat


----------



## chillwills (Apr 13, 2011)

but not dogs


----------



## chillwills (Apr 13, 2011)

mans best friend


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2011)

*as we're told*


----------



## chillwills (Apr 13, 2011)

to behave ourselves


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2011)

*as best we*


----------



## Boneman (Apr 13, 2011)

Do not tell


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 14, 2011)

go to hell


----------



## chillwills (Apr 14, 2011)

in a helicopter


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 14, 2011)

with purple lips


----------



## smokey green (Apr 14, 2011)

and sunken eyes


----------



## kether noir (Apr 14, 2011)

*damn opium habit *


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 15, 2011)

is killin me


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 15, 2011)

wow im totally gonna sticc around to be the 7000th post


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 15, 2011)

i want death


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 15, 2011)

give him death


----------



## smokey green (Apr 15, 2011)

he has death


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 15, 2011)

He Shall Die


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 15, 2011)

now im dead


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 15, 2011)

Now your raped.


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2011)

by the necrophiliac


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 15, 2011)

Who is going


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 15, 2011)

to eat your


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 15, 2011)

rigormorus stiff fingers


----------



## kether noir (Apr 15, 2011)

*with head cheese*


----------



## Benassi (Apr 15, 2011)

and a coke


----------



## herbavor (Apr 15, 2011)

on toast, yo


----------



## chillwills (Apr 15, 2011)

Now I'm gonna


----------



## herbavor (Apr 15, 2011)

smoke ill dro'


----------



## chillwills (Apr 16, 2011)

smoke some kryptachronicudilite


----------



## kether noir (Apr 16, 2011)

*or ass hair*


----------



## chillwills (Apr 16, 2011)

filled with dingleberries


----------



## kether noir (Apr 16, 2011)

*makes me hungry *


----------



## chillwills (Apr 16, 2011)

For 7000 POSTS!


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 16, 2011)

and 1 motherfucker


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 16, 2011)

always talking smack


----------



## chillwills (Apr 16, 2011)

always a hater


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 16, 2011)

hate on hater


----------



## RC7 (Apr 16, 2011)

please remain calm


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2011)

this will be


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 16, 2011)

all over soon


----------



## RC7 (Apr 16, 2011)

once it's legalized


----------



## smokey green (Apr 16, 2011)

free at last


----------



## kether noir (Apr 16, 2011)

*donkey punching again *


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 17, 2011)

every fuckin cop


----------



## kether noir (Apr 17, 2011)

*they all go*


----------



## Tenac87 (Apr 17, 2011)

running towards the


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 17, 2011)

fuckin donut shop


----------



## Boneman (Apr 18, 2011)

Stuffing their face


----------



## chillwills (Apr 18, 2011)

greedy little piggies


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 18, 2011)

gettin all fat


----------



## kether noir (Apr 18, 2011)

*and squishy inside*


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 18, 2011)

Then they shit





(Post 420 )


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 18, 2011)

^ post 420


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 18, 2011)

"Then they shit"



out bacon strips


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 18, 2011)

followed closely by...


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 18, 2011)

Fried pork rinds


----------



## Boneman (Apr 18, 2011)

and a beer


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 18, 2011)

That he drank


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 18, 2011)

fuckin shit stank


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 18, 2011)

Now he's on...


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 18, 2011)

his way to


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 18, 2011)

becoming king of


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 18, 2011)

the pig farm


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 18, 2011)

He must first...


----------



## kether noir (Apr 19, 2011)

*undertake a journey *


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 19, 2011)

into the depths


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)

of what is


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 19, 2011)

known as the


----------



## Boneman (Apr 19, 2011)

the 420th dimension


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)

to redeem himself


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 19, 2011)

from his fuckup


----------



## smokey green (Apr 19, 2011)

of growing hermies


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 19, 2011)

And catching herpies


----------



## smokey green (Apr 19, 2011)

and genital warts


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 19, 2011)

Now hes discovered...


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)

He's a slave


----------



## smokey green (Apr 19, 2011)

to the grind


----------



## BBYY (Apr 19, 2011)

for growing weed.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 19, 2011)

A government stooge


----------



## BBYY (Apr 19, 2011)

,shadow of/a man.


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 19, 2011)

so he buys


----------



## indy kuh (Apr 19, 2011)

With the intent


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 19, 2011)

to distribute some


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 19, 2011)

A grade herion


----------



## BBYY (Apr 19, 2011)

.Now he's high


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 19, 2011)

and cant remember


----------



## smokey green (Apr 19, 2011)

his last name


----------



## HarryCarey (Apr 19, 2011)

fuckin pig brain


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 20, 2011)

its four twenty!


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 20, 2011)

lets get high


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 20, 2011)

Already doin it


----------



## BBYY (Apr 20, 2011)

so try again


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 20, 2011)

with a bong


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 20, 2011)

and a beer


----------



## BBYY (Apr 20, 2011)

but no queers.


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 20, 2011)

antidisestablishmentarienism is long


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 20, 2011)

Im so baked


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 20, 2011)

that it hurts


----------



## kether noir (Apr 22, 2011)

*and it squirts*


----------



## RC7 (Apr 22, 2011)

it's fryday bitches


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 22, 2011)

Shoot the snitches!


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 22, 2011)

bury in ditches


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 22, 2011)

with my plant


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 22, 2011)

And my shrooms


----------



## see4 (Apr 22, 2011)

bartle dew taco


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 22, 2011)

he accidentally said


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 22, 2011)

seven year itches


----------



## kether noir (Apr 22, 2011)

*to everyone's surprise *


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 22, 2011)

on friday night


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 22, 2011)

cant stop twitches


----------



## loquacious (Apr 22, 2011)

Always hittin' switches


----------



## BBYY (Apr 22, 2011)

rolling tight swishers


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 23, 2011)

buldge in britches


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 23, 2011)

super nova style


----------



## kether noir (Apr 23, 2011)

*save us hamtaro *


----------



## chillwills (Apr 23, 2011)

from godzillas wrath


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 23, 2011)

And dolly's rack


----------



## kether noir (Apr 23, 2011)

*they will crush*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 23, 2011)

everything in sight


----------



## Blowpipe (Apr 23, 2011)

whilst toking hard


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

and swigging Jack


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

And smokin crack


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 23, 2011)

in the back


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2011)

raw dog style


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

Then someone exclaimed:


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 23, 2011)

I hate you!!


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

But i like...


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

my red bike


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 23, 2011)

with the bell


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

and no seat


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 23, 2011)

and no handlebars


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

still I ride


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

All the way


----------



## Blowpipe (Apr 23, 2011)

of a cadillac


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

to the clinic


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

To get this...


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

special blue cream


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

For bumps on..


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

and in between


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

My vaginal lips.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

Mmmmmm, squeaky clean!


----------



## kether noir (Apr 23, 2011)

*smell of feet*


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 23, 2011)

fuck you trolls


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

said your mom


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

On my dick


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

while eating cheeze


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 23, 2011)

Moves to knees


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

starts to sneeze


----------



## Boneman (Apr 23, 2011)

coughs real loud


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 23, 2011)

loud and proud


----------



## kether noir (Apr 23, 2011)

*spitting mucus allover *


----------



## crackbaby (Apr 23, 2011)

that fat whore


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2011)

ate a bartel dew taco


----------



## see4 (Apr 23, 2011)

not three words!


----------



## W N L (Apr 23, 2011)

She screamed after...


----------



## kether noir (Apr 23, 2011)

*all the leakage *


----------



## W N L (Apr 23, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2011)

Suddenly there was


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

a large green


----------



## kether noir (Apr 23, 2011)

*frog toking away*


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 23, 2011)

Then in came


----------



## BBYY (Apr 24, 2011)

some flying ninjas


----------



## 420God (Apr 24, 2011)

to fight pirates


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 24, 2011)

and take them


----------



## VER D (Apr 24, 2011)

up me bumhole


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2011)

for safe keeping


----------



## chillwills (Apr 24, 2011)

and rectum scrubbing


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 24, 2011)

Tomorrow i will...


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2011)

or may not


----------



## chillwills (Apr 24, 2011)

start a new


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 24, 2011)

got a job....


----------



## kether noir (Apr 24, 2011)

*the great reward*


----------



## VER D (Apr 24, 2011)

is my penis


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 24, 2011)

served on a


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 24, 2011)

Giant mystified bong


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

that I keep


----------



## crackbaby (Apr 24, 2011)

up her ass


----------



## smokey green (Apr 24, 2011)

with spare change


----------



## kether noir (Apr 24, 2011)

*and some snacks*


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

just in case


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 24, 2011)

stupid as fuck


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 24, 2011)

wasting internet space


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 24, 2011)

Of an emergency


----------



## Blowpipe (Apr 24, 2011)

strange but true


----------



## Boneman (Apr 24, 2011)

it was new


----------



## RC7 (Apr 24, 2011)

are u sure


----------



## crackbaby (Apr 24, 2011)

not so much


----------



## RC7 (Apr 24, 2011)

that's not good


----------



## crackbaby (Apr 24, 2011)

good is relative


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 24, 2011)

I want to...


----------



## RC7 (Apr 24, 2011)

get away from


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 24, 2011)

posting this bullshit


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 24, 2011)

And itching nuts...


----------



## hoagtech (Apr 24, 2011)

lick my balls


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 24, 2011)

Mmm so salty


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

nice and warm


----------



## mygirls (Apr 24, 2011)

wet and stinky


----------



## herbavor (Apr 24, 2011)

best shoot yourself


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

bang some smack


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 24, 2011)

leave the crack


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

ducks go Quack


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 24, 2011)

while I mack


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 24, 2011)

and carefully yack


----------



## herbavor (Apr 25, 2011)

from way back


----------



## herbavor (Apr 25, 2011)

dont laugh at


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 25, 2011)

my pussy cat


----------



## lobsterxmanx (Apr 25, 2011)

it will contract,


----------



## kether noir (Apr 25, 2011)

*a heart attack*


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

shit is whack


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 25, 2011)

From smokin crack?


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 25, 2011)

This story is...


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 25, 2011)

I gotta whiz


----------



## kether noir (Apr 25, 2011)

*rats smokin crack?*


----------



## kether noir (Apr 25, 2011)

*could be smack?*


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 25, 2011)

god dang bird


----------



## VER D (Apr 25, 2011)

took my joint


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 25, 2011)

I shot it!!!!!!


----------



## zuuluu (Apr 25, 2011)

the awaiting appendage


----------



## VER D (Apr 25, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)

is that smell


----------



## BBYY (Apr 26, 2011)

that funky smell


----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)

that skunky smell


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 26, 2011)

The smell of


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 26, 2011)

death surrounds you!


----------



## kether noir (Apr 26, 2011)

*even in sleep*


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 26, 2011)

Nightmares comimg on


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

walls closing in


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 26, 2011)

someone help me


----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)

having bad trip


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 26, 2011)

Well cheer up


----------



## goten (Apr 26, 2011)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> Well cheer up


and blaze it down


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 26, 2011)

^ not 3 words


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 26, 2011)

im so baked


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 26, 2011)

Now i awake...


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol check it


----------



## goten (Apr 26, 2011)

mystifiedbongs said:


> ^ not 3 words



i am high ........


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 26, 2011)

goten said:


> i am high ........


similar to me


----------



## goten (Apr 26, 2011)

Just smoked this


----------



## goten (Apr 26, 2011)

Now eating this


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

with my iguana


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 26, 2011)

Is kinda hairy


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

better be wary


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 26, 2011)

Your just playin???


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

vagina vagina vagina


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

soft, warm, pungent


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 26, 2011)

Sucks us in


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

spit us out


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 26, 2011)

Only to be..


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

hard as cock


----------



## Justin00 (Apr 26, 2011)

on a date...


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Smokin wet buds


----------



## chillwills (Apr 26, 2011)

like a noob


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

you don't know


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

my name is


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Earl...... the squirrel


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

from the planet


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Red Sciurus vulgaris.


----------



## see4 (Apr 26, 2011)

I eat funny


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

brownies made with


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

shit fried beans


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 26, 2011)

And smelly pussy


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

taste like cats


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

used litter box


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Apr 26, 2011)

Fuck you obama


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 26, 2011)

All hail Obama!


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 27, 2011)

love your momma


----------



## VER D (Apr 27, 2011)

who said osama


----------



## chillwills (Apr 27, 2011)

the boogie man


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Apr 27, 2011)

Earth, Wind & Fire
(The & doesn't count, it's a symbol!)


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 27, 2011)

the Dali Llama


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 27, 2011)

Fucks yo momma


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 27, 2011)

with no drama


----------



## kether noir (Apr 27, 2011)

*just a comma *


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 27, 2011)

Scratches my head..


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 27, 2011)

scratches my balls


----------



## chillwills (Apr 27, 2011)

smells my fingers


----------



## Justin00 (Apr 27, 2011)

and thinks about


----------



## chillwills (Apr 27, 2011)

taking a shower


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 27, 2011)

a golden shower


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 27, 2011)

Ohhhhnnnnnooooossss giant R.kelly!


----------



## VER D (Apr 27, 2011)

isnt that nice


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 27, 2011)

not so much


----------



## VER D (Apr 27, 2011)

whore slut bitch


----------



## kether noir (Apr 28, 2011)

*murmured the badger*


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 28, 2011)

Now im hungry


----------



## VER D (Apr 28, 2011)

said the tortoise


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 28, 2011)

Then it farted.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 28, 2011)

One cheek sneak!


----------



## VER D (Apr 28, 2011)

and everybody's dead


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 28, 2011)

A rotted wasteland.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 28, 2011)

festering with maggots


----------



## kether noir (Apr 28, 2011)

*rolling in pus*


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 28, 2011)

Watching south park


----------



## cruzer101 (Apr 28, 2011)

and smoking pot.


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 28, 2011)

Experimental coital thrust


----------



## VER D (Apr 28, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 29, 2011)

"Exactly!", he said.


----------



## VER D (Apr 29, 2011)

no she said


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 29, 2011)

check my grow


----------



## kether noir (Apr 29, 2011)

*drink anal ease!*


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 29, 2011)

He looks west


----------



## kether noir (Apr 29, 2011)

*then, swiftly north*


----------



## herbavor (Apr 29, 2011)

then farted quietly


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 29, 2011)

And then smiled


----------



## kether noir (Apr 29, 2011)

*a schismatic smile *


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 29, 2011)

i shall end


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats the end?


----------



## kether noir (Apr 29, 2011)

*begin the end*


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 29, 2011)

Of the world


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 29, 2011)

with three questions


----------



## RC7 (Apr 29, 2011)

how's my driving?


----------



## rowlman (Apr 29, 2011)

whats that smell


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 29, 2011)

Got a Smoke?


----------



## patlpp (Apr 29, 2011)

The Donalds comb-over


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jerry Seinfeld Wins


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 29, 2011)

frothy red copulations


----------



## kether noir (Apr 29, 2011)

*collapse, leaking beetles *


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 30, 2011)

and vile supuration


----------



## VER D (Apr 30, 2011)

i like turtles


----------



## kether noir (Apr 30, 2011)

*the way they*


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 30, 2011)

copulate, but only


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 30, 2011)

Tig ole bitties!!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 30, 2011)

Itty Bitty Spider


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 30, 2011)

Climbed up the..


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 30, 2011)

top of the ..


----------



## TigerClock (Apr 30, 2011)

Purple kush plant


----------



## RC7 (Apr 30, 2011)

sniffed the bud


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 30, 2011)

then my parents


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

wanted a sniff


----------



## mystifiedbongs (Apr 30, 2011)

so i gave...


----------



## smokajoe (Apr 30, 2011)

a little nug


----------



## kether noir (Apr 30, 2011)

*it ate them*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

adding uniqe flavor


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 30, 2011)

to the already


----------



## oldecrowe (Apr 30, 2011)

delectable sticky goodness


----------



## kether noir (Apr 30, 2011)

*of cured brains. *


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

and liver hash


----------



## 420God (Apr 30, 2011)

spread over toast


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

sprinkled with pubics


----------



## 420God (Apr 30, 2011)

and doused with


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 30, 2011)

sticky green colored


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Apr 30, 2011)

puss from a


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

post nasal drip


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 30, 2011)

mixed with a


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

bit of toejam


----------



## VER D (Apr 30, 2011)

and covered with


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

fresh flopping guppies


----------



## Toolegit2quit (Apr 30, 2011)

From mothers vagina


----------



## april (Apr 30, 2011)

Toolegit2quit said:


> From mothers vagina


said the tool


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2011)

...microwave for 30min


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2011)

and serve cold


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

with live snails


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

a la carte


----------



## april (May 1, 2011)

you dirty fart


----------



## Toolegit2quit (May 1, 2011)

says the hater


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

to the waiter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

weres the elevator?


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

follow the alligator


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

down the escalator


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

carrying a radiator


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

for a refrigerator


----------



## Toolegit2quit (May 1, 2011)

And a calculator


----------



## april (May 1, 2011)

calculator? lame, later!


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

chasing Christan Slater


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

im toasted tomaters


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

april said:


> calculator? lame, later!


don't be ahater


----------



## april (May 1, 2011)

mmmm Christian Slater


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

yur a procrastinator


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

I like taters


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

espeically mashed potaters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

ordered from puralator


----------



## BBYY (May 1, 2011)

Have you guys heard?!?!?!?


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2011)

Johannesburg's the word


----------



## worm5376 (May 1, 2011)

I'm dead inside


----------



## robert 14617 (May 1, 2011)

great news worm


----------



## worm5376 (May 1, 2011)

heart broken Rob


----------



## Rj41 (May 1, 2011)

Aw, so sorry


----------



## oldecrowe (May 1, 2011)

completely my fault


----------



## TigerClock (May 1, 2011)

Shame on you!


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

TigerClock said:


> Shame on you!


said the mushroom


----------



## Blowpipe (May 1, 2011)

can I join?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

for 20 bux


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2011)

and a hazing


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2011)

then you can


----------



## Feelinit (May 3, 2011)

Diddle my large.......


----------



## worm5376 (May 3, 2011)

Bleeding Butt-Hole...


----------



## VER D (May 3, 2011)

I got balls !!!!!


----------



## VER D (May 3, 2011)

said miss rhino


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2011)

in my bong


----------



## Rj41 (May 3, 2011)

near my Oreos


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2011)

lets shoot it


----------



## Boneman (May 3, 2011)

I have mold


----------



## TigerClock (May 3, 2011)

On my fat...


----------



## TigerClock (May 3, 2011)

Mini dick clit


----------



## smokajoe (May 3, 2011)

my feet hurt


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2011)

from those highheels


----------



## MediMary (May 3, 2011)

i know its supposed to be a three word, but here is a 6 word
lol, a true classic 

Baby shoes: For sale, never worn.


----------



## Rj41 (May 3, 2011)

Then was heard....


----------



## smokajoe (May 3, 2011)

A loud bang


----------



## worm5376 (May 4, 2011)

at the door


----------



## TigerClock (May 4, 2011)

Shat me self


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 4, 2011)

This thread's boring.


----------



## TigerClock (May 4, 2011)

Oh its dannyboy


----------



## worm5376 (May 4, 2011)

Quit being Lame


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

just a game


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

what a shame


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

glad you came


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

you're to blame


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

all the same.


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

like my flame????


----------



## worm5376 (May 4, 2011)

enjoy the rain


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

today in Spain


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

on the plain


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

I did cocaine


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

lost my brain


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

now must refrain


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

and not complain


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

about the pain


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

driving me insane


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

in the membrane


----------



## Don Stoner (May 4, 2011)

such a shame


----------



## Don Stoner (May 4, 2011)

coke is lame


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

shame? lame? used...


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

please don't abuse


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

take a snooze


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

careful, don't lose


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

your new shoes


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

or your booze


----------



## smokajoe (May 4, 2011)

I quit smoking


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

crabgrass and leaves


----------



## robert 14617 (May 4, 2011)

too damn harsh


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

smokajoe said:


> I quit smoking


weed or cigs?


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

hope it's ciggs


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

I hope cigs


----------



## robert 14617 (May 4, 2011)

hope its crabgrass


----------



## smokermore (May 4, 2011)

dildos, vaginas, peanutbutter


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

all your favorites


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

Mmm, mmm, good


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

like it should


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

hell,I would


----------



## smokajoe (May 4, 2011)

if I could


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

but its broken


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

in da hood


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

and it hurts


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

now I'm tokin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

kush is smokin


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

and they're strokin'


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

kids are chokin


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

vibrator is broken


----------



## Sugarskull (May 4, 2011)

I need herb!


----------



## Rj41 (May 4, 2011)

please don't disturb


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

nothin for pokin


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 4, 2011)

Hope I passed


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

Dont come knockin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

Van isa rockin


----------



## Sugarskull (May 4, 2011)

she said no


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

try finger pok'in


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

same as appatizers


----------



## Sugarskull (May 4, 2011)

there too small


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

some tongue action


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

(that was late)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

like its french


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

slap the wench


----------



## smokajoe (May 4, 2011)

Said the grinch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

in a pinch


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

pinched her clit


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

just a bit


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

she liked it


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2011)

till he quit


----------



## cocobuds (May 4, 2011)

to go shit.


----------



## smokermore (May 4, 2011)

Thnx for the rep?...

texas rep ......fucking stupid ass post jack ass....robert 14617


----------



## smokermore (May 4, 2011)

anal bead jelly


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## HarryCarey (May 4, 2011)

fuck a duck


----------



## chillwills (May 4, 2011)

wheres my luck?


----------



## HarryCarey (May 4, 2011)

that ducks butt


----------



## smokajoe (May 4, 2011)

daMN THIS sucks


----------



## VER D (May 5, 2011)

suck a fuck


----------



## smokermore (May 5, 2011)

cum twat beer


----------



## VER D (May 5, 2011)

spare some change


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2011)

tissue little girl?


----------



## smokermore (May 5, 2011)

oh my fucking


----------



## kether noir (May 5, 2011)

*the fuck she*


----------



## smokermore (May 5, 2011)

she fuck the


----------



## rowlman (May 5, 2011)

fuck she fucks


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2011)

just plain fucked


----------



## cocobuds (May 5, 2011)

fuck this sucks


----------



## smokermore (May 5, 2011)

avatar swollen vagina?


----------



## cocobuds (May 5, 2011)

From the back.


----------



## smokermore (May 5, 2011)

Vroom vroom vroom


----------



## rowlman (May 5, 2011)

wash that thing


----------



## cocobuds (May 5, 2011)

spitshine will do.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

and wax job


----------



## cocobuds (May 5, 2011)

no, just spitshine


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2011)

then eat it


----------



## smokajoe (May 6, 2011)

wanna play xbox?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2011)

and shoot things


----------



## smokermore (May 6, 2011)

with my penis


----------



## cocobuds (May 6, 2011)

-shaped remington shotgun.


----------



## smokermore (May 6, 2011)

cocked and loaded


----------



## cocobuds (May 6, 2011)

daring any intruders


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2011)

dressed like pirates


----------



## cocobuds (May 6, 2011)

come smell this


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2011)

scrach and sniff


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2011)

underwear i have


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2011)

tasty skid marks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2011)

not racing stripes


----------



## kether noir (May 6, 2011)

*went down easy*


----------



## cocobuds (May 6, 2011)

words dont flow- this is stupid- doesnt make sense


----------



## robert 14617 (May 7, 2011)

big time fail


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

lets start again


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

Hittin the road


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

made of gold


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

pressed not rolled


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

fast as fuck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

its not luck


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

that we are


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

near the bar


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

Are you Seuss?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

Im Seuss;s Moose


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2011)

with a goose


----------



## VER D (May 7, 2011)

hot dog hamburgers biscut


----------



## Rj41 (May 7, 2011)

in a basket


----------



## smokermore (May 7, 2011)

in another basket


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2011)

i keep cadavers


----------



## cocobuds (May 8, 2011)

in a casket


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2011)

draped with flowers


----------



## robert 14617 (May 8, 2011)

for mothers day


----------



## cocobuds (May 8, 2011)

Mama always said


----------



## rowlman (May 8, 2011)

eat the dead


----------



## cocobuds (May 8, 2011)

with a side


----------



## rowlman (May 8, 2011)

of cow hide


----------



## Foolet (May 8, 2011)

rowlman said:


> of cow hide


 oh I tried


----------



## smokermore (May 8, 2011)

then i killed


----------



## smokermore (May 8, 2011)

that selfish bitch


----------



## smokermore (May 8, 2011)

-ass mofo who


----------



## cocobuds (May 8, 2011)

made me mad


----------



## VER D (May 9, 2011)

word word word


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2011)

Have you heard?


----------



## VER D (May 9, 2011)

about that herb


----------



## smokermore (May 9, 2011)

herbs the word


----------



## VER D (May 9, 2011)

word of the day


----------



## VER D (May 9, 2011)

ha fuck up


----------



## BBYY (May 9, 2011)

birds the word!


----------



## VER D (May 9, 2011)

no its herb


----------



## smokermore (May 9, 2011)

(missy elliot)pickie pickie pickie


----------



## Rj41 (May 9, 2011)

nice and sticky


----------



## cocobuds (May 9, 2011)

random three words


----------



## rowlman (May 9, 2011)

like dog turd


----------



## smokermore (May 9, 2011)

or cat piss


----------



## rowlman (May 9, 2011)

or even this (can't show it)


----------



## kether noir (May 9, 2011)

*a fractal midnight*


----------



## rowlman (May 9, 2011)

alittle to tight


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2011)

but it might...


----------



## HarryCarey (May 10, 2011)

cause werewolves' fights


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2011)

sounds about right


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2011)

female werewolfs,right?


----------



## highonbud (May 10, 2011)

tight, gotta light?


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2011)

from this hieght?


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2011)

I just might


----------



## Rj41 (May 10, 2011)

embrace the sight


----------



## TigerClock (May 10, 2011)

And take flight


----------



## Rj41 (May 10, 2011)

with some dynamite


----------



## VER D (May 10, 2011)

eggseggsegss


----------



## TigerClock (May 10, 2011)

Baconbaconbacon


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2011)

biscuts,biscuts,biscuts


----------



## Foolet (May 10, 2011)

rowlman said:


> biscuts,biscuts,biscuts


Taste like penis


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2011)

damn dollarstore biscuts


----------



## kether noir (May 10, 2011)

it's complexities dumbfound


----------



## mygirls (May 11, 2011)

and fucking retarded


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

gay as hell


----------



## kether noir (May 11, 2011)

*having lost intelligence *


----------



## smokey green (May 11, 2011)

back in april...


----------



## rowlman (May 11, 2011)

fucking her again


----------



## letitgrow77 (May 11, 2011)

wet and warm


----------



## rowlman (May 11, 2011)

just like before


----------



## smokajoe (May 11, 2011)

so very squishy


----------



## VER D (May 11, 2011)

i love mom


----------



## rowlman (May 11, 2011)

thats just wrong( if Aprils mom)


----------



## Growop101 (May 11, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## cocobuds (May 11, 2011)

are they talking


----------



## rowlman (May 11, 2011)

about fuckin April


----------



## cocobuds (May 11, 2011)

for? She has


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2011)

plenty of room


----------



## cocobuds (May 12, 2011)

inside of her


----------



## Boneman (May 12, 2011)

Chopped last night


----------



## smokey green (May 12, 2011)

a pound wet...


----------



## Boneman (May 12, 2011)

I only wish


----------



## Rj41 (May 12, 2011)

the festering sores


----------



## kether noir (May 12, 2011)

*would splinter into*


----------



## esc420211 (May 16, 2011)

flood from halo


----------



## letitgrow77 (May 17, 2011)

love tuna tacos


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2011)

with alittle bit...


----------



## hoagtech (May 17, 2011)

Fuck this thread!


----------



## april (May 17, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Fuck this thread!


No, Fuck me.


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2011)

I love you


----------



## april (May 17, 2011)

so does crypt


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 17, 2011)

I'm really very glad I search my name on this site occasionally.


----------



## april (May 17, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I'm really very glad I search my name on this site occasionally.


Don't fight it


----------



## kether noir (May 17, 2011)

and follow rules


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2011)

we're all fools


----------



## OgMikeBone (May 17, 2011)

at the walmart


----------



## kether noir (May 17, 2011)

indeed we are


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2011)

need a bar


----------



## kether noir (May 17, 2011)

*brother, another whiskey*


----------



## BBYY (May 18, 2011)

and pass that


----------



## kether noir (May 18, 2011)

marching powder immediately


----------



## rowlman (May 18, 2011)

with a spoon


----------



## kush fario (Jun 2, 2011)

or a fork!


----------



## PushForKush (Jun 2, 2011)

"Let's get high",


----------



## kush fario (Jun 4, 2011)

right here now.


----------



## Boneman (Jun 5, 2011)

lets go already


----------



## kush fario (Jun 5, 2011)

bring it on!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2011)

with 2 hookers


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 8, 2011)

and peanut butter


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2011)

made by monkeys


----------



## kush fario (Jun 10, 2011)

flinging shit everywhere.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2011)

high on shrooms...


----------



## huklburryfin (Jun 10, 2011)

in my basement


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2011)

working as sexslaves


----------



## thump easy (Jun 10, 2011)

with a hand


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2011)

-job for every...


----------



## 420God (Jun 10, 2011)

that was there


----------



## thump easy (Jun 10, 2011)

happily jumping threw


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 10, 2011)

streams of thc


----------



## thump easy (Jun 10, 2011)

ozzed out of


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 11, 2011)

the fat calyx


----------



## kush fario (Jun 11, 2011)

something absolutly ammazing!


----------



## huklburryfin (Jun 11, 2011)

i typed four words


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2011)

neye typed three


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 11, 2011)

four word fail!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2011)

yellow brick road


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 11, 2011)

holy shit Toto


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2011)

i have diarea


----------



## kush fario (Jun 11, 2011)

wipe your ass!


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2011)

oops i missed


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 11, 2011)

Try with fist.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2011)

mike tyson's punchout


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2011)

twenty years ago...


----------



## Boneman (Jun 12, 2011)

I was happy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 12, 2011)

Hollyfield was not


----------



## thump easy (Jun 12, 2011)

ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 12, 2011)

Whats so funny?


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 12, 2011)

Miracle grow rules!


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 12, 2011)

Plants crave electrolytes.


----------



## kush fario (Jun 12, 2011)

when did this


----------



## metaltooths (Jun 12, 2011)

grow vagina's that


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2011)

clone very easy...


----------



## kush fario (Jun 12, 2011)

i think yesterday...?


----------



## thump easy (Jun 12, 2011)

but i speared


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2011)

a purple Ape


----------



## kush fario (Jun 14, 2011)

that did'nt die.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2011)

...now he's trained...


----------



## kush fario (Jun 14, 2011)

and smokes weed


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 14, 2011)

with my parents.


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 14, 2011)

Child of Eden


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2011)

we named him


----------



## thump easy (Jun 14, 2011)

horatio horn blower


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2011)

and tatooed it...


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 14, 2011)

with puppies. Then


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 14, 2011)

ran real fast


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 14, 2011)

to the clinic


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2011)

to get the...


----------



## kush fario (Jun 15, 2011)

fuck away from


----------



## rowlman (Jun 15, 2011)

that crazy ape...


----------



## kush fario (Jun 15, 2011)

that has a


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jun 15, 2011)

stinking leaking flange...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 15, 2011)

stinky anal qwadrine


----------



## rowlman (Jun 15, 2011)

and alittle herpies...


----------



## Boneman (Jun 15, 2011)

on his lips


----------



## rowlman (Jun 16, 2011)

but just alittle...


----------



## thump easy (Jun 16, 2011)

tinny teenie weenie


----------



## kush fario (Jun 16, 2011)

look at it


----------



## Zimmy Budz (Jun 16, 2011)

as it grows


----------



## rowlman (Jun 16, 2011)

and starts to...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 16, 2011)

bloom like mad


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2011)

across it's face


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 20, 2011)

was a look..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 20, 2011)

like no other


----------



## doobered (Jun 20, 2011)

while dancing Too...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 20, 2011)

really shitty music


----------



## doobered (Jun 20, 2011)

just rockin out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 20, 2011)

everyday im shufflin


----------



## kush fario (Jun 20, 2011)

do tha shuffle!


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 20, 2011)

silver surfer vaporizer


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 20, 2011)

Marvel comic plagiariser


----------



## Urca (Jun 20, 2011)

cant get fired


----------



## kush fario (Jun 21, 2011)

because hes ballin!


----------



## Boneman (Jun 21, 2011)

like a baby


----------



## kush fario (Jun 21, 2011)

what a loser!


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 21, 2011)

A ballin loser


----------



## Rotweiller (Jun 21, 2011)

Doing the Bartman


----------



## Dubski (Jun 21, 2011)

while cooking chicken


----------



## TopGunRich (Jun 22, 2011)

he decided to


----------



## Rotweiller (Jun 22, 2011)

Kiss a Goat


----------



## kush fario (Jun 22, 2011)

while jerking off


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 22, 2011)

with siamese twins


----------



## Rotweiller (Jun 22, 2011)

and their Dad.


----------



## gopherbuddah (Jun 22, 2011)

then the orangutan


----------



## Mort Fink (Jun 23, 2011)

buttholes are talking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 23, 2011)

but they shouldnt


----------



## rowlman (Jun 23, 2011)

talk while chewing


----------



## omegaflash (Jun 23, 2011)

Little man said


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 23, 2011)

"im so little"


----------



## omegaflash (Jun 23, 2011)

And he wAs


----------



## omegaflash (Jun 23, 2011)

Look horny "a"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 23, 2011)

a mental giant


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2011)

with no brains


----------



## 420God (Jun 24, 2011)

and very hungry


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 24, 2011)

with three dicks


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2011)

and one nut...


----------



## TrichomeTrent (Jun 25, 2011)

bigger than the


----------



## Rotweiller (Jun 25, 2011)

Very small pinhead


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2011)

but still functional


----------



## Beansly (Jun 25, 2011)

I enjoy scotch.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

on the rocks?


----------



## Boneman (Jun 25, 2011)

cold as ice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

like Johnny Walker


----------



## r2fs (Jun 25, 2011)

and ice cube


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

not Ice T..............


----------



## r2fs (Jun 25, 2011)

no ice cube...????????


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

yes ice cube


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 25, 2011)

prefer vanilla ice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 25, 2011)

or milli vanilli


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 25, 2011)

liquor and music


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

boats and ho's


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

in central Detroit


----------



## april (Jun 26, 2011)

My giant cuccumber


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

is very hard


----------



## april (Jun 26, 2011)

Touch it dizzle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

2 handed job


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

I prefer zucchini


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

hung like eggplant


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

or baby carrot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

a cocktail weenie?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea Weiner's weiner.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

I didnt sext!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Quiero taco bell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

no hablo senor


----------



## Urca (Jun 26, 2011)

no habla espanol


----------



## april (Jun 26, 2011)

je parle francais!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

doesn't speak english


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

piece da resistance


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Vaya con Dios


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

i do daily


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

I smoke daily


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

which is good


----------



## Tenner (Jun 26, 2011)

fuzzing buzzing good.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

thats the way


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

I like to....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 26, 2011)

get fucked up


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

uhhuh uh huh


----------



## N0iZ (Jun 26, 2011)

suck my kiss


----------



## Boneman (Jun 26, 2011)

tastes like spit


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

cotton mouth relieved


----------



## RC7 (Jun 26, 2011)

thats the spirit


----------



## Boneman (Jun 26, 2011)

of smoking green


----------



## RC7 (Jun 26, 2011)

now roll another


----------



## rowlman (Jun 26, 2011)

invite your Mother...


----------



## aROORa borealis (Jun 26, 2011)

to get married


----------



## kyoinidaho (Jun 26, 2011)

just don't invite


----------



## Boneman (Jun 26, 2011)

your real dad


----------



## RC7 (Jun 26, 2011)

bring the food


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

I got dip..


----------



## Boneman (Jun 26, 2011)

for the chips


----------



## april (Jun 26, 2011)

pack the bong


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

skid mark thong


----------



## april (Jun 26, 2011)

no that's pudding


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

chocolate or cherry


----------



## april (Jun 26, 2011)

chocolate mocha fudge


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 26, 2011)

chewy nutty center


----------



## rowlman (Jun 27, 2011)

exit or enter?...


----------



## Boneman (Jun 27, 2011)

Exit only playa!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

enter in rear


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 27, 2011)

No, I never...


----------



## april (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrong hole fool!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 27, 2011)

feels good anyway


----------



## april (Jun 27, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> stinky sweaty bloody


Ur girls pussy?!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh I wish...


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

served with fish


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 27, 2011)

need a Coke


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

then a toke


----------



## TigerClock (Jun 27, 2011)

With a poke.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got to walk


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Makin some Kool-aid


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great burning nullifier


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 27, 2011)

Herpes flaring up


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

heres some valtrex


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 27, 2011)

is it edible


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 27, 2011)

like my dog


----------



## kush fario (Jun 28, 2011)

or my hamster?


----------



## VER D (Jun 28, 2011)

no my lemur


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 28, 2011)

Or yo Momma!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2011)

can cook something


----------



## 420blazeit (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweet purple nigger


----------



## VER D (Jun 29, 2011)

in a blanket


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2011)

with munster cheese


----------



## kush fario (Jun 29, 2011)

smiling and winking


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 29, 2011)

poop shoot leaking


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2011)

buzz now peaking...


----------



## Beansly (Jun 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> like Johnny Walker


 more like Glenlivet


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2011)

chased with kool-aid...


----------



## kush fario (Jun 30, 2011)

till he died.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2011)

...his liver fried


----------



## kush fario (Jun 30, 2011)

from good booze.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2011)

and radiation addiction


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 30, 2011)

causes deformed fetuses


----------



## kether noir (Jun 30, 2011)

to scream absurdities


----------



## kush fario (Jun 30, 2011)

while i laugh!


----------



## kether noir (Jul 1, 2011)

ejaculating on camera


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mom walks in


----------



## kether noir (Jul 1, 2011)

as my load


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 1, 2011)

hits the dog


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 1, 2011)

and impregnated it.


----------



## april (Jul 1, 2011)

That's just wrong


----------



## 420blazeit (Jul 1, 2011)

But not really!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 1, 2011)

, his mother said.


----------



## 420blazeit (Jul 1, 2011)

He had chickenpox


----------



## RC7 (Jul 1, 2011)

are you sure


----------



## kush fario (Jul 1, 2011)

not at all


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jul 1, 2011)

the rash worsened !!!!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 1, 2011)

holy fuck ufo's!


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jul 1, 2011)

aliens with rashes?


----------



## kush fario (Jul 1, 2011)

yes its true!


----------



## Boneman (Jul 1, 2011)

Sky is blue


----------



## kush fario (Jul 1, 2011)

roses are red


----------



## Boneman (Jul 1, 2011)

Osama is dead


----------



## kush fario (Jul 1, 2011)

no hes not!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 1, 2011)

i am him!!


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 2, 2011)

So am I.......


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jul 2, 2011)

fucking rubbish story


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 2, 2011)

Like Bieber's life...


----------



## N0iZ (Jul 2, 2011)

gay with bangs


----------



## rowlman (Jul 2, 2011)

and painted toenails


----------



## VER D (Jul 2, 2011)

vagina in mouth


----------



## dura72 (Jul 2, 2011)

a true story


----------



## kether noir (Jul 2, 2011)

it never ends


----------



## april (Jul 2, 2011)

but always begins


----------



## beardo (Jul 2, 2011)

with an orgasm


----------



## cruzer101 (Jul 2, 2011)

its just cheese


----------



## asafan69 (Jul 2, 2011)

that has gone


----------



## KDiaz (Jul 3, 2011)

through digestive processes


----------



## Urca (Jul 3, 2011)

wow thats gay


----------



## beardo (Jul 3, 2011)

like Andy Dick


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe your gay


----------



## kush fario (Jul 3, 2011)

think about that!


----------



## april (Jul 3, 2011)

Stick that thing


----------



## dLoc07 (Jul 3, 2011)

dooo doodo doot!


----------



## garganzual (Jul 3, 2011)

watcha gonna do


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Get super glue


----------



## kush fario (Jul 3, 2011)

just for you


----------



## RC7 (Jul 3, 2011)

and your crew


----------



## kush fario (Jul 3, 2011)

to get glued


----------



## kether noir (Jul 4, 2011)

to an ass.............


----------



## kush fario (Jul 5, 2011)

ha. ha. ha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 5, 2011)

to sticky situations


----------



## kush fario (Jul 5, 2011)

laugh in face?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 5, 2011)

never in face!


----------



## rowlman (Jul 5, 2011)

or 1st place


----------



## RC7 (Jul 5, 2011)

its a race?


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 5, 2011)

(Skeeeeeeeted!!!) On your face!


----------



## RC7 (Jul 5, 2011)

that's a disgrace


----------



## beardo (Jul 5, 2011)

cum like mace


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jul 5, 2011)

but ill wait


----------



## RC7 (Jul 5, 2011)

at the gate


----------



## Dr.Drunken (Jul 5, 2011)

For the Man


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jul 5, 2011)

named bill gates


----------



## beardo (Jul 5, 2011)

menstrualate and masturbate


----------



## RC7 (Jul 5, 2011)

on the cake


----------



## Hoenhiem (Jul 5, 2011)

choke three squirrels


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 5, 2011)

and one groundhog


----------



## kether noir (Jul 5, 2011)

selling tickets too


----------



## kush fario (Jul 6, 2011)

my personal show!


----------



## kether noir (Jul 7, 2011)

ill broom you


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 7, 2011)

and spoon u


----------



## kush fario (Jul 8, 2011)

touch your pune


----------



## asafan69 (Jul 9, 2011)

no way dude


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 9, 2011)

but instead lets


----------



## kether noir (Jul 9, 2011)

pretend your fun


----------



## kush fario (Jul 10, 2011)

ok go with


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Jul 10, 2011)

your mamas dad


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2011)

a blind monkey


----------



## kether noir (Jul 10, 2011)

*on a speed-boat*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 10, 2011)

fishin for coke


----------



## kush fario (Jul 10, 2011)

damn nose bleed!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh shit....cops!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 10, 2011)

fuck! fuck! FUCK!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't! No! Stop!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 10, 2011)

No, don't stop!


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2011)

don't stop,no


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did it stop...


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2011)

nope, still going


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 11, 2011)

running outa gas


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 11, 2011)

I like turtles


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

turtles are cool


----------



## kether noir (Jul 11, 2011)

the way they


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 11, 2011)

do turtle stuff


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jul 11, 2011)

posting 1000 times


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sharted, sorry guys...


----------



## kush fario (Jul 11, 2011)

i sharted aswell


----------



## Boneman (Jul 12, 2011)

Wipe your ass


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jul 12, 2011)

because nobody's willing


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 12, 2011)

Not even mother


----------



## kush fario (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh bob saget!!


----------



## april (Jul 12, 2011)

Is fuckin brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 12, 2011)

getting some concentrates


----------



## kether noir (Jul 12, 2011)

of him, is


----------



## kush fario (Jul 12, 2011)

i make hash


----------



## kether noir (Jul 12, 2011)

bob sagat hash


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 13, 2011)

I smoke hash


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jul 13, 2011)

talking about turtles...........


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 13, 2011)

They smell funny


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 13, 2011)

smelly turtle hugs


----------



## asafan69 (Jul 13, 2011)

with lots of


----------



## kush fario (Jul 13, 2011)

smelly turtle smell!


----------



## asafan69 (Jul 13, 2011)

and she said


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 13, 2011)

Where`s my Tampax ? (thats a UK product for a sheep on a rope for womans time off the month PMT  ) lol....kiss-ass


----------



## Boneman (Jul 13, 2011)

Up your snatch


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 13, 2011)

why would you


----------



## kether noir (Jul 13, 2011)

put the turtle


----------



## kush fario (Jul 13, 2011)

up your snatch


----------



## kether noir (Jul 13, 2011)

ill never understand


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 13, 2011)

bloody turtle snatches...


----------



## april (Jul 13, 2011)

umm ok , banana


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks, needed potassium


----------



## beardo (Jul 13, 2011)

fucking the peel


----------



## april (Jul 13, 2011)

I hunt whales


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 13, 2011)

fuck the blubber


----------



## kether noir (Jul 14, 2011)

whale hunting banana!


----------



## Rj41 (Jul 14, 2011)

in my Pajamas


----------



## kether noir (Jul 14, 2011)

comes to this


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

strip club to


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Jul 14, 2011)

Get fucked up


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

and beat some


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 14, 2011)

Small baby sprouts


----------



## kush fario (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds like fun!


----------



## Bnasty2337 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ron Paul 2012!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 14, 2011)

2012 oh sshit!!!!!!


----------



## beardo (Jul 14, 2011)

vote republican primary


----------



## NOPROES (Jul 14, 2011)

smoke some ganjah


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 14, 2011)

pass that shit!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 14, 2011)

Better be dank


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 14, 2011)

lets smoke hash


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 14, 2011)

in a glass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 14, 2011)

if it works


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 14, 2011)

do it again


----------



## kether noir (Jul 14, 2011)

no reason to


----------



## Foolet (Jul 15, 2011)

shit on the


----------



## biglyon (Jul 15, 2011)

end of time,


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

i then went


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

to the bar


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Slapped the bartender


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

got cut off


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

so I stole


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

the bar stool


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

and I ran...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

then I tripped


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Over a fat


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

piece of poop


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

That looked like


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

moose, who then


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

sat with pee


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

on santa's knee


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

dont you see?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

no horrible glaucoma


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh the horror!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

let's watch chucky


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

In live action


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

wait pack a


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bowl and get


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 15, 2011)

the fuckin' munchies


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

for some pussy


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

that tastes like


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jul 15, 2011)

yum yum serena http://smartsexyrichcrazy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/serena-espy.jpg


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

and her sister's


----------



## kush fario (Jul 15, 2011)

her sister stole


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 15, 2011)

my large bong


----------



## kush fario (Jul 15, 2011)

gotta get it!


----------



## metaltooths (Jul 15, 2011)

out of her..


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 15, 2011)

big ass belly!


----------



## Boneman (Jul 15, 2011)

came a baby


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Which Michael Jackson


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 15, 2011)

covered in blankets


----------



## IslandDelight (Jul 15, 2011)

held upside down


----------



## kush fario (Jul 15, 2011)

and did strange...


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Things to his


----------



## Boneman (Jul 16, 2011)

tiny little weiner


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 16, 2011)

and a Kebab


----------



## kether noir (Jul 16, 2011)

he grilled them


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 16, 2011)

and fed them


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 16, 2011)

egg nog booze


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 16, 2011)

which was rancid


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 16, 2011)

just then a


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 16, 2011)

A King Kong


----------



## kush fario (Jul 16, 2011)

not donky kong?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

no he's dead


----------



## Foolet (Jul 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no he's dead


 buried under shed


----------



## PuffPuffPassed (Jul 16, 2011)

fuck a dolphin


----------



## Foolet (Jul 16, 2011)

in da butt


----------



## file13 (Jul 16, 2011)

fast and hard


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 16, 2011)

meanwile back at


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 16, 2011)

Nor Cal's House


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 16, 2011)

big blunts wer


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rolled by Obama


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 16, 2011)

And buddy Oasama


----------



## Boneman (Jul 17, 2011)

One is dead


----------



## FuckinStoned (Jul 17, 2011)

one smokes weed


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 17, 2011)

and tells Lie`s


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

so he dies.


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 17, 2011)

Meanwhile at the


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 17, 2011)

nearest Holiday Inn


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

experimental growing science


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 17, 2011)

The party begins


----------



## april (Jul 17, 2011)

when u unzip


----------



## beardo (Jul 17, 2011)

I lick vagina


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 17, 2011)

april said:


> when u unzip


And whip it


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 17, 2011)

beardo said:


> I lick vagina


Real real good (it fits the story too) so go from here)


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 17, 2011)

the sun sets


----------



## kush fario (Jul 18, 2011)

and dosent rise!


----------



## Boneman (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still licking (vag)


----------



## kether noir (Jul 18, 2011)

because its green


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 18, 2011)

And so slimy


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 18, 2011)

it gave you


----------



## nonfakename (Jul 18, 2011)

minutes to live.


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 18, 2011)

in Three Hours?


----------



## VER D (Jul 18, 2011)

up the ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

a cavity search?


----------



## VER D (Jul 18, 2011)

what is it


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 18, 2011)

A bfg (big f***ing gun) 9000! (from Doom ^_^)


----------



## Boneman (Jul 19, 2011)

shooting loaded blanks


----------



## kush fario (Jul 19, 2011)

Xeno420 said:


> A bfg (big f***ing gun) 9000! (from Doom ^_^)


3 words bro


----------



## kush fario (Jul 19, 2011)

... i dont care...


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 19, 2011)

I was`nt there


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 19, 2011)

kush fario said:


> 3 words bro


(A BFG 9000) that's 3 words


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

No Condom, StD!!!


----------



## beardo (Jul 19, 2011)

No rubber status


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

Doctors appointment tomorrow


----------



## CONNISSUER (Jul 19, 2011)

Eating Her PUSSYY


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

Smells like fish


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

wheres my rep?


----------



## beardo (Jul 19, 2011)

Chronic Monster said:


> wheres my rep?


 in the streets


----------



## [IRE]Samir4hemp (Jul 19, 2011)

a turtle lay


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

God loves suffering


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

Sheen always wins


----------



## beardo (Jul 19, 2011)

hookers are easy


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

hookers are sleezy


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 19, 2011)

3girls 10guys= ?


----------



## beardo (Jul 19, 2011)

their ATM machines


----------



## kush fario (Jul 19, 2011)

Chronic Monster said:


> 3girls 10guys= ?


who gets cut?


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yo mama does ^_^


----------



## Boneman (Jul 20, 2011)

Lots of cum


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 20, 2011)

Obama--change-- Lulz


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

beardo said:


> their ATM machines


SO WOULD THAT MEAN aUTOMATED tELLER mACHINE mACHINE?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

mY bALLS hURT


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for rep


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 20, 2011)

Free glass today !


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

pAY fOR sHIPPING


----------



## kush fario (Jul 20, 2011)

nothing is free!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 20, 2011)

whats the catch?


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 20, 2011)

DankShizzle da man


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 20, 2011)

bong in hand


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

Spoon Or Chillum?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

the hammer bubblers


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

nO fREE hAMMERS


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

ass, gas , grass


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

i hAVE gAS


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

i hAVE gRASS


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

i hAVE gLASS


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

bUT nO aSS


----------



## Boneman (Jul 20, 2011)

left to smell


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

What the hell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

glass will pass


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 20, 2011)

Kiss my *WHAT!!!*


----------



## VER D (Jul 20, 2011)

i don't listen to rules


----------



## beardo (Jul 20, 2011)

That's against policy


----------



## VER D (Jul 20, 2011)

fuck it though


----------



## beardo (Jul 20, 2011)

if she ho...


----------



## smokajoe (Jul 20, 2011)

poppin seeds now


----------



## beardo (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't wait


----------



## VER D (Jul 20, 2011)

asshole cock mouth


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

Eye eat pussy


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

You eat cock?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 20, 2011)

No I wont.


----------



## beardo (Jul 20, 2011)

midgets can standing


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 20, 2011)

dam you beardo


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

Supercalifregalisticexpialasotiouse superkalifredjalisticexpialidoshiouse supercalafrejalisticekspialadociouse


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 20, 2011)

the end maybe?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 20, 2011)

Giggity giggity goop


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 21, 2011)

in your coot


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 21, 2011)

My Dog`s Snoring


----------



## moon skins (Jul 21, 2011)

said sailor jack


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 22, 2011)

on the juice


----------



## Puffin The Herb (Jul 22, 2011)

in the hood


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 22, 2011)

this game blows!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 22, 2011)

then dont play


----------



## kether noir (Jul 22, 2011)

and go away


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 22, 2011)

rep or rape?


----------



## kether noir (Jul 22, 2011)

it was sad


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 22, 2011)

That was me



Give me some


----------



## kether noir (Jul 22, 2011)

least its bulletproof


----------



## beardo (Jul 22, 2011)

like Kennedys convertible


----------



## kether noir (Jul 23, 2011)

headless like turtles?


----------



## Boneman (Jul 23, 2011)

The headless horseman


----------



## beardo (Jul 23, 2011)

Kenneth. tinfoil hat


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 23, 2011)

that i wear


----------



## beardo (Jul 23, 2011)

stops thought scanning


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 23, 2011)

808 snare drum


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 23, 2011)

beats like crazy


----------



## beardo (Jul 23, 2011)

big bass noise


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 23, 2011)

heard from far


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 23, 2011)

Under my anus


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 23, 2011)

hangs a penis


----------



## kush fario (Jul 23, 2011)

lol touch it!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 23, 2011)

no dog balls


----------



## kether noir (Jul 23, 2011)

dig lazarus, dig


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 23, 2011)

My dicks huge!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 23, 2011)

For a baby....


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 24, 2011)

with man boobs.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jul 24, 2011)

so fucking hilarious


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

I shit myself


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 24, 2011)

keeps you regular


----------



## kush fario (Jul 24, 2011)

colon cleanse anyone?


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 24, 2011)

for your poo


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

Go to rehab


----------



## kush fario (Jul 24, 2011)

rehab? whata laugh!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 24, 2011)

No. No. No.


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 24, 2011)

I need *drugssssssss*......


----------



## kether noir (Jul 24, 2011)

ring me then


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 24, 2011)

Before i`m Stoned


----------



## kether noir (Jul 24, 2011)

and after smoking


----------



## Rotweiller (Jul 24, 2011)

A Chicken Roll


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 25, 2011)

roll a chicken


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2011)

chicken got rolled


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 25, 2011)

after touching myself


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 25, 2011)

it popped off


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

amy winehouse died!


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 25, 2011)

speaking of heroine


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 25, 2011)

all drugs imagineable


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 25, 2011)

Giant nug because


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 25, 2011)

her pantys STUNK!


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 25, 2011)

like sour milk


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

and drunk tuna


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 25, 2011)

that was blind


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

like Stevie Wonder


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 25, 2011)

trying to drive


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

for giant clam


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 25, 2011)

turd nugget races


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

very fast shit


----------



## EvolAlex (Jul 25, 2011)

after eating beans


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

and drinking Tecate


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I shit myself


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

This is a....


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

....great way too....


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

....get more posts.....


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

....on my account!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Now I'm at 580!!!!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I own this page bitch!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Four more posts


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Three more posts


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Two more posts


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Next page please!!!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

you fuckin bitch!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

your right about


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

the post thing!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

but im impatient...




and this takes






waaay to long!


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 25, 2011)

aight that right


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 25, 2011)

posting only three


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 25, 2011)

words ata time


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 25, 2011)

taking fucking forever!


----------



## Boneman (Jul 25, 2011)

Quit yer bitchin


----------



## VER D (Jul 25, 2011)

what is it


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

going to bed!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

well not realy


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

i just wanna...


----------



## VER D (Jul 25, 2011)

fuck your mom


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

thats not nice!


----------



## VER D (Jul 25, 2011)

so long assholes


----------



## kush fario (Jul 25, 2011)

your a tool!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Blah blah blah


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

people equal shit


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

somy friendsare plants.


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 26, 2011)

Talking about vagina...


----------



## jimmy5800 (Jul 26, 2011)

hairy wizards sleeve


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 26, 2011)

lovely chest umbrellas


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Pantie sniffers thread


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

Riu girls in panties


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

thats four words....


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

three word nazi


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 26, 2011)

Winehouse got planted


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

enough about winehouse


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 26, 2011)

its never enuf


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

winehouse, dead druggie.


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

I am afraid...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 26, 2011)

never be afraid


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Cant help it!!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

**blood - shit - tears**


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 26, 2011)

its jus pshycological


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Snap Crackle Pop


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

lights up bowl


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

of crystal meth


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 26, 2011)

like a loser


----------



## beardo (Jul 26, 2011)

Arrogant Bastard Ale


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

smokes only marijuana


----------



## kush fario (Jul 26, 2011)

as does god.


----------



## kether noir (Jul 26, 2011)

yes i do.....


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

your not GOD


----------



## kush fario (Jul 26, 2011)

god is everyone!


----------



## codeine.420 (Jul 26, 2011)

somebody tripping cuz


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

I am jesus


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

from mexico y'all


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

With a merkin


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

some butter yall


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Give me rep


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 26, 2011)

Ill give back


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

give me bud


----------



## kush fario (Jul 26, 2011)

smoked it all!


----------



## kush fario (Jul 26, 2011)

(realy its hidden)


----------



## kether noir (Jul 26, 2011)

in her bum


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 26, 2011)

Then she said


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 26, 2011)

i have gass


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 26, 2011)

grab some beano


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 26, 2011)

smoke some grass


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gravity bong time!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

fun for all


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

I like rips


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

big and small


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm now addicted


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

to this thread


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

i must stop


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

go to bed!


----------



## RC7 (Jul 27, 2011)

get some head


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

from a slut


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

try to stick..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

her in the..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

mouth, vag, butt.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

yes I'm borred


----------



## RC7 (Jul 27, 2011)

well, good luck


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

thank you sir


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

i fuck ducks


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 27, 2011)

thats what she said


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

thats four words


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

its not bad


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

sex with birds...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

is going on


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

i must sleep


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

long duck dong


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck that shit


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 27, 2011)

No bird sex


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

In chanpagne room


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

Playing T. Rex


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

I need a...


----------



## beardo (Jul 27, 2011)

higher paying job


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

in order to


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 27, 2011)

va gina boob


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 27, 2011)

Pay it forward


----------



## beardo (Jul 27, 2011)

on days off


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 27, 2011)

i touch myself


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

I love poo


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 27, 2011)

winnie the pooh


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jul 27, 2011)

Paid. Cashed. Gone.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

Brand new bong


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 27, 2011)

China bull shit?


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 27, 2011)

In my weed!?!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope not!


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 27, 2011)

To get sober


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 27, 2011)

imagine getting raided


----------



## kush fario (Jul 27, 2011)

scarry dreams boutit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 27, 2011)

FUCK the police!


----------



## PushForKush (Jul 27, 2011)

that's good porn!


----------



## kether noir (Jul 27, 2011)

if thats what


----------



## kush fario (Jul 27, 2011)

i got raided


----------



## kether noir (Jul 27, 2011)

thats not great


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 27, 2011)

lol google search


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lets keep it


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 28, 2011)

In story mode


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 28, 2011)

suck my chode


----------



## kether noir (Jul 28, 2011)

said the pants


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2011)

grow the plants


----------



## kether noir (Jul 29, 2011)

treat them well


----------



## symbiote420 (Jul 29, 2011)

you'll be rewarded


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 29, 2011)

and not raided


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 29, 2011)

lets get faded


----------



## gfreeman (Jul 29, 2011)

well Blaze it


----------



## Marlboro47 (Jul 29, 2011)

smoking some OG-Crack


----------



## Boneman (Jul 29, 2011)

from a pipe


----------



## kether noir (Jul 30, 2011)

made for crack


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 30, 2011)

need more crack


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

no thanks jack


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 30, 2011)

my left nut


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

full of warts


----------



## mazand1982 (Jul 30, 2011)

click on signature


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice big bud!


----------



## kether noir (Jul 30, 2011)

said the munster


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jul 30, 2011)

sum mo please


----------



## kether noir (Jul 30, 2011)

no, too fat


----------



## kush fario (Jul 31, 2011)

lay off it!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 1, 2011)

obesity isn't noble


----------



## kush fario (Aug 1, 2011)

well the crabcakes!


----------



## kush fario (Aug 1, 2011)

tell me too


----------



## kush fario (Aug 1, 2011)

Eat them now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenner (Aug 1, 2011)

That tasted like


----------



## kether noir (Aug 1, 2011)

testicles and vag-nectar


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 1, 2011)

my cold sore


----------



## kether noir (Aug 1, 2011)

exploded in it


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 2, 2011)

then dripped onto


----------



## kether noir (Aug 2, 2011)

my breakfast cereal


----------



## kush fario (Aug 2, 2011)

i ate it !


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 3, 2011)

it was delicious


----------



## kush fario (Aug 3, 2011)

but i must


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 4, 2011)

Dry my balls


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's fucken HOT!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 4, 2011)

Watching Hells Kitchen


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's fucking RAW!


----------



## kush fario (Aug 4, 2011)

now im hungry!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 4, 2011)

for noodle-y sperm


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Aug 4, 2011)

but stuck my


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 4, 2011)

gigantic sperm maker


----------



## kether noir (Aug 4, 2011)

in my pillow


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like shaved


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 5, 2011)

Landing strips too!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice hot beaver


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 5, 2011)

And cold brew


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2011)

And smoked a ...


----------



## nonfakename (Aug 5, 2011)

Triple sized doobie


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Aug 5, 2011)

while fondling bobbies


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2011)

and watching porn


----------



## kether noir (Aug 5, 2011)

two-girls and one-cup


----------



## 420God (Aug 5, 2011)

is fucking hot


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 5, 2011)

shouldn't share cups


----------



## Fuckbudz (Aug 5, 2011)

I dont like


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 5, 2011)

diarrhea eating bitches


----------



## april (Aug 5, 2011)

sunshine, rainbows and......


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 5, 2011)

Lollipops and sugar


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 6, 2011)

in your mouth


----------



## rowlman (Aug 6, 2011)

...whats for dessert?...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 6, 2011)

cannabis ice cream!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 6, 2011)

with rain drops


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 6, 2011)

or some chocolate


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 6, 2011)

Bourbon, scotch, beer


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 6, 2011)

all mixed up


----------



## Bonghostage (Aug 6, 2011)

plastered to couch


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 6, 2011)

smokn some trees!


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 6, 2011)

hella high now


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Kush so strong


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 6, 2011)

coughing lungs up


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 7, 2011)

fucking dry, FUCK


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 7, 2011)

nice cold gatorade!


----------



## elenor.rigby (Aug 7, 2011)

more tea vicar ??


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 7, 2011)

some weed tea


----------



## kether noir (Aug 7, 2011)

with some lemon


----------



## Boneman (Aug 7, 2011)

in mexican beer


----------



## rowlman (Aug 7, 2011)

served by toppless...


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 7, 2011)

hooter servers and


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 7, 2011)

some fat wanker!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 8, 2011)

that bloody shite


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 8, 2011)

in my brain


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

im going insane


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 8, 2011)

Too much cocaine


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

whores to blame


----------



## Harrekin (Aug 8, 2011)

Those fucking pikies


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Gimme my share


----------



## Marthacrookshanks (Aug 8, 2011)

Or I'll Stick


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

And lick shots


----------



## Boneman (Aug 8, 2011)

off your balls


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

perhaps crusty pizza?


----------



## 323cheezy (Aug 8, 2011)

after i skidoodle...


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 8, 2011)

far far away


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

In a place


----------



## Bonghostage (Aug 8, 2011)

called empty space


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

marijuana was growing


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 8, 2011)

by the pound


----------



## fishwhistle (Aug 8, 2011)

smoked it all


----------



## kether noir (Aug 8, 2011)

made me tall


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jah means all


----------



## kether noir (Aug 8, 2011)

kick the ball


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 8, 2011)

at your face


----------



## rowlman (Aug 8, 2011)

coverd in mace


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 8, 2011)

in outer space


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

lonely men masturbate


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 8, 2011)

until they die


----------



## medicolas (Aug 8, 2011)

On zappo's site!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 8, 2011)

Packing ganja bowls


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 8, 2011)

drinking a 5th


----------



## rowlman (Aug 8, 2011)

...chopping the yale...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 8, 2011)

and wanking off


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 8, 2011)

To hot females


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 9, 2011)

on the beach


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 9, 2011)

who were topless


----------



## kether noir (Aug 9, 2011)

as i chased


----------



## Boneman (Aug 9, 2011)

A ganja thief


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 9, 2011)

And sliced his


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 9, 2011)

nose and eyes


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 9, 2011)

and teeth then


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 9, 2011)

his filthy hands


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 9, 2011)

stroked and tickled


----------



## kush fario (Aug 9, 2011)

something fucking pickled!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 9, 2011)

as she tickled


----------



## kush fario (Aug 9, 2011)

wiggled and giggled


----------



## Boneman (Aug 9, 2011)

Show us your......


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 9, 2011)

Medical marijuana card..........


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 9, 2011)

so the police


----------



## Bonghostage (Aug 9, 2011)

raided my house


----------



## 510smoker (Aug 9, 2011)

and found all


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 10, 2011)

but my mouse


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 10, 2011)

Then they proceeded


----------



## Boneman (Aug 10, 2011)

whip my wife


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 10, 2011)

because plant seeded


----------



## Kevro (Aug 10, 2011)

out from my


----------



## Boneman (Aug 10, 2011)

hairy butt crack


----------



## Boneman (Aug 10, 2011)

came a feat


----------



## Boneman (Aug 10, 2011)

page four twenty...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 10, 2011)

then two more


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 12, 2011)

around the barn


----------



## rowlman (Aug 12, 2011)

wearing a ham...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 12, 2011)

so they all......


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 12, 2011)

shook their sensa


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 12, 2011)

then put there


----------



## Car'a'carn (Aug 12, 2011)

pigs in blankets


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 12, 2011)

so they could


----------



## kether noir (Aug 12, 2011)

choke on them


----------



## kush fario (Aug 12, 2011)

boil them up


----------



## kether noir (Aug 12, 2011)

then up your


----------



## beardo (Aug 12, 2011)

butt for keeping


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 12, 2011)

the christians away.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 13, 2011)

and we celebrate


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 13, 2011)

being half celibate


----------



## kether noir (Aug 13, 2011)

its a joy..............................


----------



## skunkman28 (Aug 13, 2011)

but nathans fluffytoes...


----------



## skunkman28 (Aug 13, 2011)

had bare jam..


----------



## kether noir (Aug 13, 2011)

sticky at that


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 13, 2011)

in a cup
(10 characters)


----------



## kush fario (Aug 13, 2011)

what the fuck!?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 14, 2011)

will you suck


----------



## kush fario (Aug 14, 2011)

my dick bitch!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 14, 2011)

soothing himself slowly


----------



## kush fario (Aug 14, 2011)

thinking dirty thoughts


----------



## kether noir (Aug 14, 2011)

about large woman


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2011)

drinking gut rot

alternative: licking her twat


----------



## kether noir (Aug 14, 2011)

mixing suds, semen,.....


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 15, 2011)

with peewee herman


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bitch gimme bourbon


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 15, 2011)

he bent her


----------



## kether noir (Aug 15, 2011)

ribs to make


----------



## mae (Aug 15, 2011)

a birthday cake


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 15, 2011)

covered in sweat


----------



## kether noir (Aug 15, 2011)

meats and rum


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 15, 2011)

yum yum yum


----------



## kether noir (Aug 15, 2011)

into the bum


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 16, 2011)

he went with


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 16, 2011)

his naked sister


----------



## mae (Aug 16, 2011)

and his mister


----------



## rowlman (Aug 16, 2011)

both with blisters


----------



## mae (Aug 16, 2011)

in their keesters


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 16, 2011)

she screamed like


----------



## rowlman (Aug 16, 2011)

a crazy mime


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 16, 2011)

reaching an orgasm


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 16, 2011)

listens to this





[video=youtube;paTlPVW991A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paTlPVW991A[/video]


----------



## SouthernSmokerUK (Aug 16, 2011)

Couldnt as it...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 17, 2011)

followed the rally


----------



## rowlman (Aug 17, 2011)

led by Sally...


----------



## skunkyskunk (Aug 17, 2011)

in da alley


----------



## rowlman (Aug 17, 2011)

oneway, to Cali...


----------



## ~Legend~ (Aug 17, 2011)

while smoking hash


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 17, 2011)

shaving his tash


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2011)

saving his stash


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 17, 2011)

Listening to CASH


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2011)

doing the monster-mash


----------



## kether noir (Aug 17, 2011)

while the bash


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 17, 2011)

eating some mash


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 17, 2011)

itching his rash


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 17, 2011)

went to fast


----------



## kether noir (Aug 17, 2011)

spending his cash


----------



## Armaggedon (Aug 17, 2011)

at foot locker


----------



## mae (Aug 17, 2011)

where else to


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 17, 2011)

Blaze a bowl


----------



## rowlman (Aug 17, 2011)

pay your toll


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 17, 2011)

get exterrestrial visions


----------



## bengrowin (Aug 17, 2011)

to see trolls


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 17, 2011)

mind bending power


----------



## Armaggedon (Aug 17, 2011)

harry potter is


----------



## kether noir (Aug 18, 2011)

a book series


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 18, 2011)

about a boy


----------



## kether noir (Aug 18, 2011)

who lived.....or


----------



## rowlman (Aug 18, 2011)

thought he lived...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 18, 2011)

in a world


----------



## rowlman (Aug 18, 2011)

...about a movie


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 18, 2011)

which had a


----------



## kether noir (Aug 18, 2011)

eight movie story


----------



## rowlman (Aug 18, 2011)

about a boy...


----------



## The Ruiner (Aug 18, 2011)

copulating with aliens


----------



## rowlman (Aug 18, 2011)

is movie #9


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 18, 2011)

where he dies


----------



## rowlman (Aug 18, 2011)

...broomstick up his...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 18, 2011)

brown eye, screaming.....


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 18, 2011)

holly mother of ..


----------



## rowlman (Aug 18, 2011)

Potter's 2nd cousin...


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 18, 2011)

who loves dick


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 19, 2011)

screw him hard


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 19, 2011)

with his wond


----------



## mae (Aug 19, 2011)

in the car


----------



## gfreeman (Aug 19, 2011)

this got gay


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 19, 2011)

so just pray


----------



## kether noir (Aug 19, 2011)

dont need-a pay


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 19, 2011)

day to lay


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2011)

free to play


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 19, 2011)

with your grey


----------



## kether noir (Aug 19, 2011)

wanker, and say


----------



## marijuanaBAG (Aug 19, 2011)

my spidey senses r tingling


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2011)

don't scratch those...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 19, 2011)

holes. it may


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2011)

rash up and...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 19, 2011)

buckle your seat


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2011)

fill the gastank....


----------



## 0011StealTH (Aug 19, 2011)

i gotta work.


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2011)

on this storyline


----------



## sweetarded (Aug 20, 2011)

before i descend


----------



## MistiKmaN (Aug 20, 2011)

i will kill


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 20, 2011)

spidermites and budworms


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 20, 2011)

with the best


----------



## kether noir (Aug 20, 2011)

contusion as possible


----------



## MistiKmaN (Aug 21, 2011)

Now let's all...


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 21, 2011)

FDD blew me!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 21, 2011)

how interesting, now


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2011)

...the plot thickens...


----------



## kether noir (Aug 21, 2011)

like old milk


----------



## CR500ROOST (Aug 21, 2011)

from under my


----------



## mae (Aug 21, 2011)

fingernails and toenails


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 21, 2011)

turning yellow and


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2011)

smelling almost like...


----------



## Foolet (Aug 21, 2011)

a cherry cake


----------



## Foolet (Aug 21, 2011)

that I like


----------



## Foolet (Aug 21, 2011)

To munch on


----------



## Foolet (Aug 21, 2011)

When I am . . . . . .


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2011)

on the lamb...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 22, 2011)

its really tasty


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 22, 2011)

creamy salty tasty


----------



## edsweed (Aug 22, 2011)

like my mom


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 22, 2011)

big fat hairy


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

In your face


----------



## rowlman (Aug 22, 2011)

pet rabid goat...


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

on the ass


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 22, 2011)

post count up


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

makes no sense


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

when you post


----------



## unismoker (Aug 22, 2011)

you get smoked


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

with my sister


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 22, 2011)

and her mister


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

via his vivisection


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

behind my back


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 22, 2011)

and his erection


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

inching in ears


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

he's to short


----------



## rowlman (Aug 22, 2011)

but tries effortlessly


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

while she reads


----------



## rowlman (Aug 22, 2011)

brail, off his


----------



## kether noir (Aug 22, 2011)

misshapen back fat


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 22, 2011)

that FDD has


----------



## jogger (Aug 22, 2011)

herpes on his


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 22, 2011)

wife's favorite finger


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

off putting it


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

Smells like weed.


----------



## rowlman (Aug 23, 2011)

but taste like...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

shit with big


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

so after that


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

and even during


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 23, 2011)

she called me


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

the dirtiest possible


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 23, 2011)

watched me go


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

sticking things in


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

deep brown holes


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

they both screamed


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

the cuffs were


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

stuck on her


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

covered in thrips


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

she began too


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

jump and shout


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

use up all


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

and cost us


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2011)

more than just


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

take all our


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2011)

crisps and deserts


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

weight loss and


----------



## WiggyBluebez (Aug 23, 2011)

overgrown tanned immigrants


----------



## lambofgod (Aug 23, 2011)

who have HIV


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2011)

and the herps


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 23, 2011)

to go with


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2011)

taco flavored kisses


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2011)

Henry had a


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 23, 2011)

hard-on for sue


----------



## rowlman (Aug 23, 2011)

...who likes Fred's...


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 23, 2011)

big ass car


----------



## rowlman (Aug 23, 2011)

with a trunkload...


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 24, 2011)

of weed and


----------



## Boneman (Aug 24, 2011)

x rated dvd's


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

with migit porn


----------



## rowlman (Aug 24, 2011)

staring the "Donkey"...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

and king dong


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

for a spectacular


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

and ultra muscular


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

time. now the


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

7 little dwarfs


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

play with your


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

xbox and there


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

other risky behavior


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

they fell asleep


----------



## rowlman (Aug 24, 2011)

before we could...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

chop them for


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 24, 2011)

tomorrow nights dinner


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 24, 2011)

so we decided


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

to go for..........


----------



## rowlman (Aug 24, 2011)

medium-rare,but 1st...


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 24, 2011)

let me piidb!


----------



## kether noir (Aug 24, 2011)

and, pop..pop


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 24, 2011)

clickety clow clow


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 24, 2011)

got bud rot


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 24, 2011)

trimmed the roots


----------



## rowlman (Aug 24, 2011)

filled my snoot


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 24, 2011)

with baking soda


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 24, 2011)

burnt like hell


----------



## rowlman (Aug 24, 2011)

...damn, wrong box


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 24, 2011)

... ... .


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 24, 2011)

hit that shit


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 24, 2011)

Way too old.. .


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 24, 2011)

lips hanging low


----------



## rowlman (Aug 24, 2011)

everythings turned grey...


----------



## april (Aug 24, 2011)

and smells musky


----------



## kether noir (Aug 25, 2011)

almost like cloves


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 25, 2011)

she's a Canadian


----------



## kystoner (Aug 25, 2011)

im stoned out


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 25, 2011)

lips like trout


----------



## kether noir (Aug 25, 2011)

fish eyed bastard


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 25, 2011)

Get his Scales!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 25, 2011)

slap that ass


----------



## kether noir (Aug 25, 2011)

show me what


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 25, 2011)

you have got


----------



## mae (Aug 25, 2011)

Is it pot?


----------



## kether noir (Aug 25, 2011)

no. its ass


----------



## kether noir (Aug 25, 2011)

her green ass


----------



## mae (Aug 25, 2011)

his green ass


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

that is gross


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like whiskey


----------



## kether noir (Aug 25, 2011)

or a single-malt


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 25, 2011)

not his fault


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 25, 2011)

Mighty Wash Damnit.


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 25, 2011)

in a tall...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

space to crawl


----------



## rowlman (Aug 25, 2011)

...then we fall...


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 25, 2011)

in his lap


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 25, 2011)

god your gay


----------



## beardo (Aug 25, 2011)

only for pay


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 25, 2011)

fuck yo' couch


----------



## rowlman (Aug 25, 2011)

screamed Mel O'Chedder


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm no slouch


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

Big bud better


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 25, 2011)

grow me some


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2011)

trying my best


----------



## kether noir (Aug 25, 2011)

put it to.....


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 25, 2011)

the fucking man


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 25, 2011)

gun in hand


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 25, 2011)

took my lights


----------



## kmksrh21 (Aug 25, 2011)

fucked up shit


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 25, 2011)

day and night


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 25, 2011)

grabbed my cock


----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2011)

...very gently with...


----------



## theinhibitor (Aug 26, 2011)

a sharp knife


----------



## mae (Aug 26, 2011)

a high life


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 26, 2011)

cut it deep


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Aug 26, 2011)

and twisted it


----------



## mae (Aug 26, 2011)

into a lie


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 26, 2011)

while high so


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 26, 2011)

i need prosthesis


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 26, 2011)

but its impossible


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 26, 2011)

on my littleman


----------



## mae (Aug 26, 2011)

sat a green


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 26, 2011)

bud in pipe


----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2011)

prostitute has lighter


----------



## PushForKush (Aug 26, 2011)

unfortunately a male


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 26, 2011)

dangle bits and


----------



## kether noir (Aug 26, 2011)

pieces here and


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 26, 2011)

RawBudzski ate it


----------



## edsweed (Aug 26, 2011)

and properly excused


----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2011)

the death of...


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 26, 2011)

his green thumb


----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2011)

that withered away


----------



## Boneman (Aug 26, 2011)

Irene sucks balls


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 26, 2011)

i like that


----------



## 0011StealTH (Aug 26, 2011)

the world seeit


----------



## 0011StealTH (Aug 26, 2011)

BUT you cant.


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 26, 2011)

you lost me


----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2011)

I started lost


----------



## kether noir (Aug 26, 2011)

and broken on


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

doesn't make sense


----------



## rowlman (Aug 27, 2011)

yelled the ROBSTERD


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

that's my wife


----------



## rowlman (Aug 27, 2011)

kether noir said:


> and broken on


meth and koolade


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

for everyone here


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

share your wife


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

such agood life


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

here at RIU


----------



## kether noir (Aug 27, 2011)

smoking with blokes


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

and old folks


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 27, 2011)

hope nobody croaks


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

from tomany tokes


----------



## kether noir (Aug 27, 2011)

smoke with hope


----------



## rowlman (Aug 27, 2011)

wash with soap


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 27, 2011)

please no stroke


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

on my lawn


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

or my garden


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

be no horseplay


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

or i'll say


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

Let us pray


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

for a lay...


----------



## rowlman (Aug 27, 2011)

from a stray


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

hip hip hooray


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

make my day


----------



## april (Aug 27, 2011)

u silly gay


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 27, 2011)

i just called...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

to say i..


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

love you and


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 27, 2011)

i just called


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

to say how


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 27, 2011)

much i care


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

and i mean


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 27, 2011)

it from the


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

bottom of my


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

toes to the


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

tip of my ( ^^^^^spoil sport lol)


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

heart and I


----------



## rowlman (Aug 27, 2011)

just puked alittle


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

did a rail


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

in the pail


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 27, 2011)

with a nail


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

in the coffin


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 27, 2011)

Six foot under


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

the tree of


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 27, 2011)

Big smelly bud


----------



## mae (Aug 27, 2011)

Serve it up


----------



## rowlman (Aug 27, 2011)

chopped,not cooked


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

sliced not diced


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

Stewed not brewed


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

Shamoo kills trainers


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

fat not phat


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

asked not axed


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

shaken not stirred.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 27, 2011)

the DEA learned


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2011)

about your grow


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 27, 2011)

bigger than yours


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 28, 2011)

behind closed doors


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 28, 2011)

three fat whores


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 28, 2011)

who i adore


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Always want more


----------



## mae (Aug 28, 2011)

Never want less


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Suck the best


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 28, 2011)

but i detest


----------



## HighLife4Me (Aug 28, 2011)

Marijuana is great!


----------



## splifchris (Aug 28, 2011)

The fattest whore


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 28, 2011)

who shouted MORE


----------



## splifchris (Aug 28, 2011)

ping pong balls


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 28, 2011)

enthralled us all


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 28, 2011)

someone screamed fire


----------



## kether noir (Aug 28, 2011)

and they all


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 28, 2011)

got real higher


----------



## kether noir (Aug 28, 2011)

til their lunges


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 28, 2011)

expand with dank


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 28, 2011)

then they wank


----------



## lee6 (Aug 28, 2011)

and smoke more


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 28, 2011)

To toke more


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 28, 2011)

much folk lore?


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 28, 2011)

Tiger yelled 'fore'!


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 28, 2011)

before nailing whores


----------



## kether noir (Aug 28, 2011)

and snorting lines


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 28, 2011)

killing cops and


----------



## Canibus7 (Aug 28, 2011)

while taking a


----------



## 420keepitgreen420 (Aug 28, 2011)

cucumber and putting


----------



## lee6 (Aug 28, 2011)

it deep inside....


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 28, 2011)

her vaginal wall..........


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 28, 2011)

kether stroked it


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 29, 2011)

as he provoked


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 29, 2011)

and then poked


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 29, 2011)

Then choked it


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 29, 2011)

as he sat..


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 29, 2011)

Watching Hardcore porn


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 29, 2011)

teaching the rule


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 29, 2011)

When it comes


----------



## Xlpaintplr (Aug 29, 2011)

It cums alot


----------



## UKHG (Aug 29, 2011)

its very gooey


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 29, 2011)

Facials all round


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 29, 2011)

arms legs bound


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 29, 2011)

Cloth in mouth


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 29, 2011)

sex in-the south


----------



## splifchris (Aug 29, 2011)

ass to mouth


----------



## chopper96 (Aug 29, 2011)

thing in my


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Bendbrewer is narc


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 29, 2011)

he'll call cop's


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 29, 2011)

on your grow


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 29, 2011)

Where brotherhood go


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 29, 2011)

fo' fuckin' sho'


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 29, 2011)

hang his ass


----------



## kether noir (Aug 29, 2011)

hang him higher


----------



## rowlman (Aug 30, 2011)

then the deep-frier


----------



## mae (Aug 30, 2011)

fry some donuts


----------



## High Time 420 (Aug 30, 2011)

for his friends


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 30, 2011)

get no rep


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 30, 2011)

start over again


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't get rep


----------



## laywhoish12 (Aug 30, 2011)

in ocean depth


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 30, 2011)

i tried to


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 30, 2011)

with a rhino


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 31, 2011)

snapped my banjo


----------



## rowlman (Aug 31, 2011)

to the beat


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

of some jazz


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

tapping my feet


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 31, 2011)

Logged onto Rollitup


----------



## kether noir (Aug 31, 2011)

while holding the


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

toilet seat up


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Aug 31, 2011)

for fat turd


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

my favorite turd


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 31, 2011)

my sexy turd


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

Turds they fall


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

from the sky


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 31, 2011)

No Chocalate rain!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Aug 31, 2011)

are you insane


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 31, 2011)

in the membrane


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 31, 2011)

what a shame


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 31, 2011)

lets snort cocaine


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 31, 2011)

me3 viloated me


----------



## splifchris (Aug 31, 2011)

he stars in


----------



## splifchris (Aug 31, 2011)

his own pics


----------



## splifchris (Aug 31, 2011)

What a looser


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 31, 2011)

every thread sucks


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

his mom made


----------



## splifchris (Aug 31, 2011)

my eyes water


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Aug 31, 2011)

so i punched


----------



## splifchris (Aug 31, 2011)

his mother in


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

her big balls


----------



## kush fario (Aug 31, 2011)

moms have balls?


----------



## kush fario (Aug 31, 2011)

3 more posts!


----------



## kush fario (Aug 31, 2011)

499 how awesome!


----------



## kush fario (Aug 31, 2011)

time to PARTY!!!!!







LICK MY BALLS


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 31, 2011)

not so much


----------



## asafan69 (Aug 31, 2011)

that they had


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

when they dropped


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

they were tiny


----------



## kether noir (Aug 31, 2011)

brittle, and ineffective


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

and she laughed


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

is it cold


----------



## kether noir (Aug 31, 2011)

as the ice


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 31, 2011)

or just small?


----------



## asafan69 (Aug 31, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2011)

not uncle buck


----------



## tristynhawk (Aug 31, 2011)

yep he's shriveled


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 1, 2011)

and he dribbles


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 1, 2011)

she dreams of


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 1, 2011)

a big black


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

very deep hole


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 1, 2011)

to bury him


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 1, 2011)

and his soul


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

forever and ever.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

..........wow thats deep


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 1, 2011)

She said as


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

she dripped her


----------



## mae (Sep 1, 2011)

He stripped her


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

and tipped her


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 1, 2011)

and bent her


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 1, 2011)

over the table


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 1, 2011)

hope its stable


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 1, 2011)

he said as


----------



## kether noir (Sep 1, 2011)

his head grew


----------



## tristynhawk (Sep 1, 2011)

pink to purple


----------



## kether noir (Sep 1, 2011)

and purple to


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 1, 2011)

deep deep blue


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 1, 2011)

because his balls


----------



## april (Sep 1, 2011)

R smurf balls


----------



## mrmaze (Sep 1, 2011)

touch this instead!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 2, 2011)

he then said


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 2, 2011)

wet my bed


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 2, 2011)

then thee wed


----------



## kether noir (Sep 2, 2011)

fist and head


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 2, 2011)

behind the shed


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 2, 2011)

stuck up his


----------



## kether noir (Sep 2, 2011)

dead and crippled


----------



## rowlman (Sep 2, 2011)

three hairy nippled


----------



## mae (Sep 2, 2011)

the yield tripled


----------



## kether noir (Sep 2, 2011)

it was simple


----------



## mae (Sep 2, 2011)

for those who


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 2, 2011)

squeeze there pimples


----------



## Boneman (Sep 2, 2011)

in the mirror


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 3, 2011)

squash those blackheads


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 3, 2011)

with a towel


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 3, 2011)

and smile in


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 3, 2011)

the dark room.


----------



## Winter Woman (Sep 3, 2011)

while they are


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 3, 2011)

playing patty cake.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 3, 2011)

wake and bake


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 3, 2011)

rake and take


----------



## mae (Sep 3, 2011)

a good look


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 3, 2011)

take one now


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 3, 2011)

take a photo


----------



## kush fario (Sep 3, 2011)

it lasts longer


----------



## ganja father (Sep 3, 2011)

R you sure


----------



## rowlman (Sep 3, 2011)

about the monkey


----------



## sworth (Sep 3, 2011)

You, me, us.


----------



## lee6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Are getting high...


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 3, 2011)

and keeping calm


----------



## VER D (Sep 3, 2011)

boats and hoes


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 3, 2011)

fuck our clothes


----------



## 0011StealTH (Sep 3, 2011)

bar here ICOME


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 4, 2011)

to poop on


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 4, 2011)

you and stick


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Makes no sense


----------



## mae (Sep 4, 2011)

on the fence


----------



## lee6 (Sep 4, 2011)

but when i


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 4, 2011)

look at you


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 4, 2011)

my dry eye


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 4, 2011)

Ate a baby!


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 4, 2011)

and kicked you


----------



## rowlman (Sep 4, 2011)

with no shoe


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 4, 2011)

and nail fungus


----------



## sworth (Sep 4, 2011)

how about that?!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 4, 2011)

it spooked him


----------



## High Time 420 (Sep 4, 2011)

Makes no sense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 4, 2011)

there once was...


----------



## kether noir (Sep 4, 2011)

a blue puppet


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 4, 2011)

a little lamb


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 4, 2011)

makes no sense lol


----------



## VER D (Sep 4, 2011)

fuck you prince


----------



## High Time 420 (Sep 4, 2011)

*So My wife*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

just left here


----------



## High Time 420 (Sep 4, 2011)

She said that


----------



## VER D (Sep 4, 2011)

and then it


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2011)

in her hair


----------



## Boneman (Sep 4, 2011)

after digesting it


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2011)

it turned gangrenous


----------



## rowlman (Sep 4, 2011)

and grew teeth


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 4, 2011)

then spooned her


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 4, 2011)

all night long


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 4, 2011)

with a fork


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2011)

and a pickle


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 4, 2011)

cost a nickle


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 4, 2011)

drink George Dickel


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 4, 2011)

Dickel is Nickle


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 4, 2011)

<in a pickle............


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 4, 2011)

barrel of monkeys


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 5, 2011)

tub of ferret


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 5, 2011)

bag of cats


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 5, 2011)

sack of meercats


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 5, 2011)

swollen puss flaps


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2011)

dragging in mud


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 5, 2011)

pulling in sand


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 5, 2011)

fishing on rips


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 5, 2011)

rubbing on tits


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 5, 2011)

squeezing your zits


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 5, 2011)

rubbing her lips


----------



## kether noir (Sep 5, 2011)

tighter and tighter


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2011)

inside and out


----------



## kether noir (Sep 5, 2011)

spilling blood, smiling


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 5, 2011)

this storys shit


----------



## mae (Sep 5, 2011)

it doesn't fit


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 5, 2011)

change it up


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 5, 2011)

with an Elephant


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

or a warlruss


----------



## rowlman (Sep 6, 2011)

and an Ape


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 6, 2011)

that's been raped


----------



## rowlman (Sep 6, 2011)

and duct taped


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

and then draped


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 6, 2011)

over a log


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 6, 2011)

then leap frogged


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

over a dog


----------



## sativer (Sep 6, 2011)

That smoked cigars


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

drove fast cars


----------



## rowlman (Sep 6, 2011)

and played guitars


----------



## Boneman (Sep 6, 2011)

All night long


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 6, 2011)

in gay bars.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 6, 2011)

and swingers clubs


----------



## kether noir (Sep 6, 2011)

all for fun


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 6, 2011)

for free beers


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

to suckoff queers?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 6, 2011)

no just beers


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

take it inrear?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 6, 2011)

you eat bullets?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

no you pullit? lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 6, 2011)

jus my own ... lol


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 6, 2011)

even for loan?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 6, 2011)

or doggy bone?


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 6, 2011)

im home alone


----------



## rowlman (Sep 6, 2011)

your not anymore!


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 6, 2011)

wats up man


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 6, 2011)

been a while


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 6, 2011)

Only a month.


----------



## Kingrow1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kiss my ass!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 6, 2011)

eat sea bass!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 6, 2011)

getting a rash?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 7, 2011)

diseased gangrene vagina


----------



## rowlman (Sep 7, 2011)

just showed up


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 7, 2011)

and threw up


----------



## rowlman (Sep 7, 2011)

before I could...


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 7, 2011)

get to the


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 7, 2011)

tounge in her


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 7, 2011)

then she queefed


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 7, 2011)

oh the smell


----------



## rowlman (Sep 7, 2011)

the ceiling fell


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 7, 2011)

was left ashell


----------



## rowlman (Sep 7, 2011)

but don't tell


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 7, 2011)

about the bell


----------



## kether noir (Sep 7, 2011)

scent of hell


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 7, 2011)

no lubricating gel!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 8, 2011)

so suck mybell


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> so suck mybell


sang the ROBSTERB


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 8, 2011)

so rowlman got


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 8, 2011)

on his knees lol


----------



## kether noir (Sep 8, 2011)

and prepared rectal...


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 8, 2011)

penetration without lube.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 8, 2011)

while smoking adube


----------



## goten (Sep 8, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> while smoking adube


He then realized


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2011)

man, that hurts!


----------



## goten (Sep 8, 2011)

rowlman said:


> man, that hurts!


So he decided


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2011)

to fuckin run


----------



## goten (Sep 8, 2011)

rowlman said:


> to fuckin run


Up the road


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 8, 2011)

to Dairy Queen


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2011)

where he ate...


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 8, 2011)

a chocolate flavored


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2011)

carmel fudge covered...


----------



## Hottik (Sep 8, 2011)

double cheeseburger with


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2011)

deep fried twinkies


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 8, 2011)

coated with butter


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

with sprinkles and


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

Franks Redhot sauce


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

with side order


----------



## jackoladd (Sep 9, 2011)

of angel tears.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

After eating it...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

he had ashit


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 9, 2011)

gone really bad


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

like giving birth


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

to afull size


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

fat blue smurf


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 9, 2011)

a PAPA smurf!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

surf and turf


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

served off earth


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

with small girth


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

made of nerf


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

comes from perth


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 9, 2011)

not after birth?


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 9, 2011)

before you squirt


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 9, 2011)

dont talk dirt


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2011)

wearing that shirt


----------



## jackoladd (Sep 9, 2011)

by my enormous


----------



## Carne Seca (Sep 9, 2011)

I vote for an I.P. ban.


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 9, 2011)

Stopped the flow


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2011)

real low blow


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 9, 2011)

Here we go?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

with a ho?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 9, 2011)

off to score


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2011)

just alittle more...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 9, 2011)

fine white china


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Sep 10, 2011)

stop talking about heroine


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

RyanTheRhino said:


> stop talking about heroine


Why four words?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> fine white china


keeps things intresting...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 10, 2011)

spoilt the poeting


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

send him catapolting...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 10, 2011)

to the sky


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

where airplanes fly


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 10, 2011)

let him die


----------



## auldone (Sep 10, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 10, 2011)

you wanna ruck


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2011)

shot in head


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 10, 2011)

bang he's dead


----------



## kether noir (Sep 10, 2011)

cooked him like


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 10, 2011)

jeffery dalhamers tike <<( son/daughter)


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2011)

then woke up


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

a Great Ape


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2011)

and danced around


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

swinging a sword


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 10, 2011)

im getting board.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

&#647;no d&#305;&#633;&#647; &#647;,uop


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2011)

eat some kraut


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

thru your snout


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2011)

while you shout


----------



## theexpress (Sep 10, 2011)

Chiceh said:


> while you shout


swallow me whole!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

smoke a bowl.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

then casually stroll...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

through the woods


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 10, 2011)

Can someone please say "eating baked goods"


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

straight from da'hood


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 10, 2011)

*eating baked goods*


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

then,without thinking


----------



## splifchris (Sep 10, 2011)

contacted the Jews


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

with bad news


----------



## splifchris (Sep 10, 2011)

about there gold


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2011)

and bud mold


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mar
tin
short


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

no more beer


----------



## spliffbazz (Sep 11, 2011)

or any fear


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 11, 2011)

of rabid deer


----------



## rowlman (Sep 11, 2011)

chewing your ear


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 11, 2011)

shedding a tear


----------



## rowlman (Sep 11, 2011)

"wear your gearz"


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 11, 2011)

big fat rear


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 11, 2011)

get out'f here


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 11, 2011)

N0iZ said:


> get out'f here


dont see clear


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 12, 2011)

after 10 beerz


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 12, 2011)

Giants
World
Champions!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 12, 2011)

budforever442200 said:


> Giants
> World
> Champions!


...on your Giants


----------



## rowlman (Sep 12, 2011)

...wheres the monkey?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 12, 2011)

on the train


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 12, 2011)

With no love


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 12, 2011)

crying for someone


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Sep 12, 2011)

wishing he spent his last dime on some bud


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 13, 2011)

DAKUSHMAN 49 said:


> wishing he spent his last dime on some bud


3 words bub


----------



## rowlman (Sep 13, 2011)

or you'll get


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 13, 2011)

such a pinch!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 13, 2011)

and kicked in


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 13, 2011)

Smoke two joints?


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 13, 2011)

smoke two more


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 13, 2011)

i cant smoke


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 13, 2011)

im almost out


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 13, 2011)

give dealer ashout


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 13, 2011)

no money, nothing


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 13, 2011)

that just blows


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 13, 2011)

up in smoke


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 13, 2011)

dont do coke


----------



## rowlman (Sep 13, 2011)

or crack tokes


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 13, 2011)

im so stoked


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 14, 2011)

that you croaked


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 14, 2011)

cuzz you choaked


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 14, 2011)

ona chicken wing


----------



## rowlman (Sep 14, 2011)

inhaled that thing


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 14, 2011)

suck my ding


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 14, 2011)

a ling bitch


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 14, 2011)

then bend over


----------



## kether noir (Sep 14, 2011)

and open wide


----------



## rowlman (Sep 14, 2011)

don't try'n hide


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 14, 2011)

under the slide


----------



## rowlman (Sep 14, 2011)

hitch a ride


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 14, 2011)

forget astro glide


----------



## rowlman (Sep 14, 2011)

swallow your pride


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 14, 2011)

or face the


----------



## rowlman (Sep 14, 2011)

rusty twisted,preheated


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr. Potatoe head


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 14, 2011)

Blowin' trees instead...


----------



## VER D (Sep 14, 2011)

i gotta hedge


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cutting edge dredge


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 15, 2011)

a huge wedge


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

smashed witha sledge


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 15, 2011)

drug test today!!!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

that sucks hay


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

thats really gay


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

then don't play


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wanna play


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

D Tests'r gay


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

after burn one


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> D Tests'r gay


oh, thats okay


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> D Tests'r gay


sorry I say


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

we want'ya ta'play


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

hit the hay


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 15, 2011)

lighting up a


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

with Peggy May


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

laywhoish12 said:


> lighting up a


two ounce J


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

i may be......................


----------



## bigheato (Sep 15, 2011)

sensi jack please...........


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

if i had


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

stillfree said:


> if i had


been bending over


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 15, 2011)

Old joe woulda


----------



## stillfree (Sep 15, 2011)

laywhoish12 said:


> Old joe woulda


playd moroc polo


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

the hillbilly way...


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

...which starts with...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 15, 2011)

lubeing you up


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

and strapping you...


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 15, 2011)

down then shoving


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

a freshly picked


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 15, 2011)

high grade ganja


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

stalk,sharpened and...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 15, 2011)

kept for years


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 15, 2011)

Tissue cultures HERE!


----------



## lexros (Sep 15, 2011)

with sausage pizza


----------



## VER D (Sep 15, 2011)

table vaccination G.E.D.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

VER D said:


> table vaccination G.E.D.


was VER D's song...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 15, 2011)

i needa sammich


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2011)

no eating allowed


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 15, 2011)

man im proud


----------



## kether noir (Sep 15, 2011)

said quite loud


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 15, 2011)

from a cloud


----------



## kether noir (Sep 15, 2011)

stirred a crowed


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 15, 2011)

Before he drowned


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 15, 2011)

he got clowned


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

ate a mound


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 15, 2011)

smoked a pound


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 15, 2011)

herd a sound


----------



## VER D (Sep 15, 2011)

way below underground


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mole men live


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 15, 2011)

Give and forgive


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 15, 2011)

though the reason


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 15, 2011)

And every season


----------



## kether noir (Sep 15, 2011)

open her lesion


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 15, 2011)

how very dark


----------



## kether noir (Sep 15, 2011)

and intently satisfying


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a mark


----------



## kether noir (Sep 15, 2011)

its quite stark


----------



## VER D (Sep 15, 2011)

smell like fart


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 15, 2011)

It's kinda tart


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 15, 2011)

but not too


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

Smart to shart


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

comes from zart


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

They threwa dart


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

stuck in his


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

Aorta heart art


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2011)

was the start


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 16, 2011)

Of the end


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

crops to tend


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

buds to smoke


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nugs to pack


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

nice and fat


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

now pass that


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

roll a blunt


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

hit the floor


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

contemplate your form


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

and watch porn


----------



## kether noir (Sep 16, 2011)

eat some corn


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

then thee mourn


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 16, 2011)

until its gone


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't mow lawn


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

up at dawn


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

dutch so long


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hit the bong


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

kids come along


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

always getting wrong


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

truth too strong


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

im king kong


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

In Ching chong


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

cheach and chong


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

the perfect place


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sit and contemplate


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

in your mind


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 16, 2011)

eating bacon rhind


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

You might find


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

all the time


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 16, 2011)

they eat lime


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey this rhymes


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 16, 2011)

Let's commit crimes


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

take our time


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

to defuse mine


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2011)

on a dime....


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 16, 2011)

by the loo.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2011)

a monkey flew


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

my penis grew


----------



## Canibus7 (Sep 16, 2011)

on the top


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

never gunna stop


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2011)

untill it pops


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

then it flops


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2011)

and everything drops


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

times another thing


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2011)

death will bring


----------



## kether noir (Sep 16, 2011)

four horseman sing


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

Bells will ring


----------



## kether noir (Sep 16, 2011)

darkness will cling


----------



## VER D (Sep 16, 2011)

ringa ding ding


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Happy Hallo ween


----------



## kether noir (Sep 16, 2011)

it is king


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

whats the ping.....


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

whats a king ?


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 16, 2011)

a stupid thing


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 16, 2011)

too much bling


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 16, 2011)

need to fling


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 16, 2011)

all politics out


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 16, 2011)

Eat sea trout


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

you needa spout?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

growing buds out


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

without a doubt


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

oh dont pout..


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 16, 2011)

twist and shout


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

i'm all about!


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

give me time


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

i'll drop lines!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 16, 2011)

on the floor


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

out da door!


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 16, 2011)

so that nevermore


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

oh so clever


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 16, 2011)

its what ever


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

but i feel


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 16, 2011)

so much better


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 17, 2011)

smokin da butter?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

the bubblers better


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 17, 2011)

in da weather


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

speaking of heather


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

she loves feathers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 17, 2011)

and bad weather


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 17, 2011)

retards on tethers


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 17, 2011)

Chaps of leather


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

come all, together


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

right now over


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 17, 2011)

a nice bowl


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

feels like gold


----------



## kether noir (Sep 17, 2011)

hide your soul


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 17, 2011)

know your roll


----------



## kether noir (Sep 17, 2011)

pay the toll


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 17, 2011)

spread the hole


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

butter it slow


----------



## kether noir (Sep 17, 2011)

dig you mole


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

use your pole


----------



## kether noir (Sep 17, 2011)

lick the coal


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 17, 2011)

like a small


----------



## kush fario (Sep 17, 2011)

whats going on?


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 17, 2011)

I dont know

Everyone has gone

Insanly off topic.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 17, 2011)

dope inmy pocket


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

bleeding eye socket


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 17, 2011)

like jimmy crocket


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

hit bya rocket


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 17, 2011)

. Now he's smokin


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

theres a reason


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

mac and cheese'n


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 17, 2011)

oh stop teaseing


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

lord shes please'n


----------



## kether noir (Sep 17, 2011)

cumin and squeezing


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

for rabbit season


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

screamn n weezn


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

beheaded for treason


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 17, 2011)

because of vagina


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

I might find'ya


----------



## asafan69 (Sep 17, 2011)

in the Carolinas


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm right behind'ya


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Just cant Cope?


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Do not Mope.


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Theres still Hope.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

just shoot dope


----------



## N0iZ (Sep 17, 2011)

Smoke some Dope


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 17, 2011)

with the pope


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 17, 2011)

he may grope


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 17, 2011)

between your legs


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

get a rope


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 17, 2011)

before he begs


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 17, 2011)

drinkin them kegs


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2011)

eat'n them eggs


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 17, 2011)

Two peg legs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 17, 2011)

before she pregs


----------



## kether noir (Sep 17, 2011)

with his smeg


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 18, 2011)

fuckn peg leg


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 18, 2011)

Foreleg Oleg Bootleg


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 18, 2011)

one leg Gregg


----------



## Boneman (Sep 18, 2011)

Greg loves Peg


----------



## rowlman (Sep 18, 2011)

Pegs a dreg


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 18, 2011)

as he said


----------



## BubbleFarmer (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd love to


----------



## mazand1982 (Sep 18, 2011)

touch you there


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 18, 2011)

pull off underware


----------



## BubbleFarmer (Sep 18, 2011)

touch my hair


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 18, 2011)

please be fair


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 18, 2011)

im so rare


----------



## kush fario (Sep 18, 2011)

made of gold


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 18, 2011)

i was told


----------



## kether noir (Sep 18, 2011)

yet you behold


----------



## rowlman (Sep 18, 2011)

a fleshy old


----------



## kether noir (Sep 18, 2011)

cunt with mold


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 18, 2011)

*that was bold*


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ever been told?


----------



## kush fario (Sep 18, 2011)

that your old!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 18, 2011)

_heart so cold_


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 18, 2011)

Purple people eater


----------



## kush fario (Sep 18, 2011)

thats wills bong!


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 18, 2011)

kush fario said:


> thats wills bong!


lets sing songs


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 18, 2011)

There in thongs


----------



## rowlman (Sep 18, 2011)

thats just wrong


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 18, 2011)

bang a gong


----------



## VER D (Sep 18, 2011)

sing a song


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 18, 2011)

get it on!!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 18, 2011)

rock like tron


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 18, 2011)

titties and beer.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 18, 2011)

scent of fear


----------



## rowlman (Sep 18, 2011)

is drawing near


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 18, 2011)

where's Bob Wier


----------



## Afrogrow (Sep 18, 2011)

at the pier


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Sep 18, 2011)

sippin' on beer


----------



## rowlman (Sep 18, 2011)

tearing out hair


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Sep 19, 2011)

off his mangina


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

into a cup


----------



## rowlman (Sep 19, 2011)

then added toenails


----------



## Boneman (Sep 19, 2011)

From his dog


----------



## rowlman (Sep 19, 2011)

thats been dead


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2011)

for three years


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 19, 2011)

unfortunately no tears


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2011)

or any beers


----------



## splifchris (Sep 19, 2011)

given to queers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2011)

I say cheers


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

chocking on tears


----------



## bluewavexx (Sep 19, 2011)

While drinking piss


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

bloody little tryst


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 19, 2011)

Big red dog.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

bloated ripe hog


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2011)

Drop a log


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

awaken the frog


----------



## kush fario (Sep 19, 2011)

fa la la...


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 19, 2011)

In the ninth


----------



## rowlman (Sep 19, 2011)

budforever442200 said:


> In the ninth


hole,he died


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 19, 2011)

He got fried


----------



## kether noir (Sep 19, 2011)

because he lied


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

about using Tide


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 20, 2011)

and astro glide


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 20, 2011)

down my slide


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

please do abide


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 20, 2011)

make em cry


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

poke their eye


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

fry and lie


----------



## puffenuff (Sep 20, 2011)

This thread sucks.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> This thread sucks.


cried the puffenuff


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 20, 2011)

rowlman said:


> cried the puffenuff


Well played sir.


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

may i have


----------



## whileilaydying (Sep 20, 2011)

big donkey dicks


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

size like plants?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

plants that dance?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 20, 2011)

something about pancakes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 20, 2011)

and trowser snakes


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

clam flavored milkshakes


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 20, 2011)

Baking pot cakes


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

prostitutes raising rates


----------



## lakew00d (Sep 20, 2011)

that kissed penis


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> that kissed penis


gurggled the lakew00d


----------



## Josh1r (Sep 20, 2011)

Im baked good


----------



## kether noir (Sep 20, 2011)

as she stood


----------



## CR500ROOST (Sep 21, 2011)

on the chair


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 21, 2011)

She was bare


----------



## kether noir (Sep 21, 2011)

her name, clair


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 21, 2011)

Had no hair


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 21, 2011)

shaped like apear


----------



## TheTeaTurtle (Sep 21, 2011)

Molested a bear


----------



## rowlman (Sep 21, 2011)

ROBSTERB was there


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 21, 2011)

he intently stared


----------



## rowlman (Sep 21, 2011)

then got scared


----------



## kether noir (Sep 21, 2011)

they then paired


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 21, 2011)

i started totear


----------



## rowlman (Sep 21, 2011)

riding a deer


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 21, 2011)

in the rear


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 21, 2011)

doot splattered reindeer


----------



## rowlman (Sep 21, 2011)

ground for chili


----------



## kether noir (Sep 21, 2011)

and free willy


----------



## kush fario (Sep 21, 2011)

dont be silly!


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 21, 2011)

Cover your Willie


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 21, 2011)

smokn a philly


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 21, 2011)

Maken a trilly


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)

hill fucking billy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 21, 2011)

what the dilly?


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 21, 2011)

Smoking some killi


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 21, 2011)

with playboy bunny


----------



## Finshaggy (Sep 21, 2011)

Until he came (That's a lot of smoking)


----------



## Fight411 (Sep 21, 2011)

that was lame


----------



## kether noir (Sep 21, 2011)

carry a cane


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 21, 2011)

made of poop


----------



## rich.post (Sep 21, 2011)

fuk the dews


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)

Manny, Moe and...


----------



## rowlman (Sep 21, 2011)

a one eyed


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 21, 2011)

no, no...*JACK*


----------



## ohmy (Sep 22, 2011)

your self off ...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

To Laura Croft...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

rowlman said:


> a one eyed


----------



## Fight411 (Sep 22, 2011)

you guys suck


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 22, 2011)

Fight411 said:


> you guys suck


 He's a shmuck


----------



## ak.fortyseven (Sep 22, 2011)

go to hell!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

rich post (prick)


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

dirty ho (shmuck)


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

a quacking duck


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

stuck in muck


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

out of luck


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

hit by truck


----------



## DaBong (Sep 22, 2011)

give it up


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

kick a pup


----------



## Boneman (Sep 22, 2011)

In the nutz


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 22, 2011)

Bring the stick


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

my fish'has ick


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 22, 2011)

lick the fish


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

I did, delish!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

put on dish


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

make fish sticks


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 22, 2011)

Just for licks


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

and big tits


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

and many bricks


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

just for shits


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

and for clits


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

smell of pits


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

that just lit


----------



## budforever442200 (Sep 22, 2011)

Her stinking tit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

Da almighty nothing


----------



## ohmy (Sep 22, 2011)

did something wrong


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2011)

with his bong


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

(dirtyho) perfect name


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 22, 2011)

for a gay


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

Trolling fat kid


----------



## ohmy (Sep 22, 2011)

who got ran


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

Blah blah blah


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 22, 2011)

ha! ha! ha!


----------



## kether noir (Sep 22, 2011)

hai the ra


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

hippy dippy hoopla


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

kether noir said:


> hai the ra


diablo stones?...or


----------



## kether noir (Sep 23, 2011)

stones and bones


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 23, 2011)

loans and moans


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

phones with tones


----------



## kether noir (Sep 23, 2011)

dogs with bones


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 23, 2011)

toans and zones


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

clones in cones


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 23, 2011)

joans and gnomes


----------



## kush fario (Sep 23, 2011)

loans and bones?



fuck you all 

im fucking leaving

but your cool


(to the granny)


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

...and one day


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 23, 2011)

rowlman is gay


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

only half way


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 23, 2011)

but not today


----------



## Boneman (Sep 23, 2011)

How bout tomorrow?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

thats the otherway


----------



## Fight411 (Sep 23, 2011)

hes always gay


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 23, 2011)

yet manly whey


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

I died...okay


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 23, 2011)

Today? 
Anyway that


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

changed the subject


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 23, 2011)

but i object!


----------



## Fight411 (Sep 23, 2011)

inside him erect


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

soon to infect


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 23, 2011)

latex to protect


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2011)

first must inspect


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 23, 2011)

one nasty prospect


----------



## justcallmenasty (Sep 24, 2011)

ah fuck it.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 24, 2011)

light a nugget


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 24, 2011)

shit in bucket


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 24, 2011)

move to nantucket


----------



## Boneman (Sep 24, 2011)

Just say FUCKIT


----------



## rowlman (Sep 24, 2011)

start lighting fires


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 24, 2011)

and burning tires


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 24, 2011)

fanny ate wires


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 24, 2011)

rowlman for hire


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 24, 2011)

Too few mexicans.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 24, 2011)

making coffins again


----------



## rowlman (Sep 24, 2011)

HighLife4Me said:


> Too few mexicans.


squirted ROBSTERB's chin


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^ likes lickin rim^^^^^^^


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 24, 2011)

push the kush


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 24, 2011)

eat her bush


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 24, 2011)

How about NO


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 24, 2011)

why not yo


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 24, 2011)

Because it smells.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 25, 2011)

eat it anyway


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2011)

eat it today


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 25, 2011)

barf in it


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 25, 2011)

not a story


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 25, 2011)

one hot day


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 25, 2011)

Click this link


----------



## Nusky (Sep 25, 2011)

and touch dink


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 25, 2011)

got pinky stink


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 25, 2011)

that link stinks


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 25, 2011)

stinky pinky pie


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 25, 2011)

go tell lies


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 25, 2011)

to the spies


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 25, 2011)

with electronic eyes


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2011)

watching from sky


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 25, 2011)

feeling real high


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2011)

trying to fly


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 25, 2011)

alien abducted grassed


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 25, 2011)

barfed in trash


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 25, 2011)

i ate corn ?


----------



## Boneman (Sep 25, 2011)

from my poop?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 25, 2011)

got a scoop?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

drink my goop


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 25, 2011)

Rhyme with pizza.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 25, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Click this link


Wish I didn't!


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 25, 2011)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Wish I didn't!


Same as here!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2011)

HighLife4Me said:


> Rhyme with pizza.


ranch with pizza


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

on her knees


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2011)

with the cheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

oh nigguh please


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2011)

no like cheese?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

the bees knees!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2011)

you like fleas?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

just cantonese fleas


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2011)

found in trees?


----------



## VER D (Sep 25, 2011)

o thats me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

blind cant see


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 25, 2011)

one two three


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Four, Five, Six


----------



## Liveforeverordietrying (Sep 25, 2011)

and then she


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 25, 2011)

took a pee


----------



## VER D (Sep 26, 2011)

made her bleed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

bled with speed


----------



## VER D (Sep 26, 2011)

like on ecstasy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

on one knee


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 26, 2011)

she was he


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2011)

rowlman said:


> ranch with pizza


This is unacceptable.


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 26, 2011)

to spray urine


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 26, 2011)

into the wind


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 26, 2011)

pollutes the air


----------



## rowlman (Sep 26, 2011)

gets everything wet


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 26, 2011)

want to bet


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 26, 2011)

even a pet


----------



## Fight411 (Sep 26, 2011)

this story sucks


----------



## Boneman (Sep 26, 2011)

this is true


----------



## rowlman (Sep 26, 2011)

it usually does


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

there once was


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

a 3word story


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

ever so corny


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

but played anyway


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

noone gave it


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

the time ofday


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

untill crayola made


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

a coloringbook version


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 27, 2011)

and it still


----------



## kether noir (Sep 27, 2011)

is mental hell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

we do well


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

so dont tell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

mouth will swell


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 27, 2011)

boogers to windows


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

storys back limbo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

porkin some bimbo


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

acting like agringo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

does she swallow?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 27, 2011)

she bites pillow


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 27, 2011)

when i bellow


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 27, 2011)

like king kong


----------



## kush fario (Sep 27, 2011)

sing my song!


----------



## Rj41 (Sep 27, 2011)

Broke my bong.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> Broke my bong.


call Tommy Chong


----------



## Rj41 (Sep 27, 2011)

From Hong Kong?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

nope, thats wrong


----------



## Rj41 (Sep 27, 2011)

takes too long.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

bang a gong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

with my dong


----------



## Rj41 (Sep 27, 2011)

while playing mahjongg 


In a thong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

with the bong


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> with the bong


the bongs broke!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

oh no tokes?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

nope, no joke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

can you cope?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

not without dope


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

paper to smoke?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

yep, no coke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

reasons to mope


----------



## ohmy (Sep 27, 2011)

don't go broke


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2011)

squeeze and choke


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 28, 2011)

and then poke


----------



## TokinWhiteeBoy (Sep 28, 2011)

then i smoke


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 28, 2011)

when i woke


----------



## Boneman (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a smoke


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2011)

then a stroke


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 28, 2011)

from an artichoke


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> from an artichoke


deepfried in crisco


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 28, 2011)

made by Nabisco


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 28, 2011)

tastes like bisto


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

not lemon gelato


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 28, 2011)

with camel toe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

that truckstop ho


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 28, 2011)

has cunt fro


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

and loves blow


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 28, 2011)

after donkey show


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

makes her flow


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 28, 2011)

cuzz shes pro


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2011)

and likes disco


----------



## kush fario (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh you know!


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 28, 2011)

The pigmy pony


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

that ate bolony


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 28, 2011)

then ate turds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

kurds and whey


----------



## TokinWhiteeBoy (Sep 28, 2011)

and they say


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

shit, im full


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

Wake up motherfuckers


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 29, 2011)

haven't slept yet


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

nice...me either


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

sleep is overrated!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 29, 2011)

not when dehydrated


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 29, 2011)

or when masterbated


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

dehydration from masterbation?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 29, 2011)

such a sensation


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

you'll needa vacation


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 29, 2011)

to playboy mansion


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 29, 2011)

heffa collecting pension


----------



## fssalaska (Sep 29, 2011)

He thought about


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

a penis extention


----------



## budbell (Sep 29, 2011)

thats abit weird


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 29, 2011)

nah couldnt be


----------



## budbell (Sep 29, 2011)

it.. is.. 2me


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 29, 2011)

dammit i peed


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 29, 2011)

on your self?


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 29, 2011)

on a shelf


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 29, 2011)

maybe an elf


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 29, 2011)

growing in stealth


----------



## budbell (Sep 29, 2011)

very good health


----------



## HighLife4Me (Sep 29, 2011)

All by himself.


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Sep 29, 2011)

but he forgot


----------



## budbell (Sep 29, 2011)

his weed and


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 29, 2011)

crouch of sand


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

smokin that headband


----------



## ohmy (Sep 29, 2011)

thats in his


----------



## Boneman (Sep 29, 2011)

secret stash jar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

with some strippers


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

grinding on zippers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

tits like flippers


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

only small tippers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

with big dippers


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

wearing bunny slippers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

god love rippers


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

i hate urca.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

wearing a burka


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

stupid ass smirka


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

like beef jerka


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

think ill murka


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

thats full circa


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

tits no perka


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

jihad dirka dirka!


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

nasty smelling urca.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

dont bea jerka


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

it wont worka


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

pickles called gurka?


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

jerka? jerka jerka.


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

free speaking murda?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

i am constipated


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

tasted a turda


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

throwing up burga


----------



## budbell (Sep 29, 2011)

smoke a reefa


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

reefer i cheifa


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

redeye from keifa


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

Cinderella is tweaka!


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

hit'er and sleepa...?!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

pre-98 will freakya


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

tweaka...no sleepa


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

tweaka ina beaka


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

smoked too much


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

look, don't touch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

pull dont push


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

run, don't walk


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

smoke more kush


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

my dispensary got


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

the good pot


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

popped by popo


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

popo? oh no!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

popo? ho no!


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

no, ho? solo!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

yep, it blowz


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

why, I dunno


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

because its closed.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 29, 2011)

stupid fat ho's.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

smash their toes


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

stupid fat toes.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2011)

and their nose


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

stupid fat nose


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 29, 2011)

virgin noses suck


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

lika Vac truck


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 29, 2011)

thats really stuck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

in the muck


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

thats really fucked.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 29, 2011)

never fucked enough


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 29, 2011)

fuckit very rough


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 29, 2011)

stabbing bitches gut.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 29, 2011)

under water vision


----------



## ohmy (Sep 29, 2011)

blew it in


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 29, 2011)

bitches never listen


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 29, 2011)

waste of time


----------



## ohmy (Sep 29, 2011)

smoke all the


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 29, 2011)

harvest till next


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Sep 29, 2011)

not the case


----------



## ohmy (Sep 29, 2011)

blew on her


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 29, 2011)

very softly caressed


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 29, 2011)

riu porn book?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

ill read it


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 29, 2011)

dont tweet it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

and beat it


----------



## laywhoish12 (Sep 30, 2011)

bop it twist


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2011)

taste the mist


----------



## ROBSTERB (Sep 30, 2011)

taking the fist


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2011)

chopped at wrist


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2011)

are you pissed?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2011)

oops,I missed


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 30, 2011)

she won't resist


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2011)

she wants this


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 30, 2011)

(dude) 

its your sis


----------



## budbell (Sep 30, 2011)

ur takin Dpiss


----------



## robert 14617 (Sep 30, 2011)

lift the lid


----------



## budbell (Sep 30, 2011)

...to open a


----------



## gfreeman (Sep 30, 2011)

bowl of shit


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

just add milk


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> (dude)
> 
> its your sis


I like this


----------



## ohmy (Oct 1, 2011)

pissed fat chick


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

feed the bitch


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 1, 2011)

buffalo chicken wings


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

on a string


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 1, 2011)

a whale sings


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

shoot that fucker


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 1, 2011)

in the guneta


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

grilled whale filets


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 1, 2011)

shipped by ground


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 1, 2011)

to my freezer


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 1, 2011)

such a teaser


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 1, 2011)

and dirty greezer


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

needs a tweezer


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 1, 2011)

for miniature ceazars


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 1, 2011)

having anal seizures


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

detroits a freezer!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> having seizures


3words to hard??


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> detroits a freezer!


your here too?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

yes me too


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 1, 2011)

Take a poo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

drink my goo


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2011)

from a shoe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

blue suede shoe?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 1, 2011)

only if hindu


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 1, 2011)

will do you


----------



## STACKB (Oct 1, 2011)

no thank you


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 1, 2011)

should spank you


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 1, 2011)

i've been bad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

with yur nads


----------



## asafan69 (Oct 1, 2011)

dangling from the


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 1, 2011)

ceiling lords feeling


----------



## ohmy (Oct 1, 2011)

in her ass


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 2, 2011)

dont gimme sass


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

speedway has speedpass


----------



## kick4all (Oct 2, 2011)

can't do this


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

after you piss?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 2, 2011)

Does it burn?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

Is there blood?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 2, 2011)

In the pancakes?


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 2, 2011)

heres some MANcakes.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

wheres the beef


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 2, 2011)

stuck inmy teeth


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuckin stupid Lions


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

playing cards carelessly


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

whiskey for courage


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

speed for thrills


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

guns for fun


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

drive by anyone


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

yea, Detroit won!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 2, 2011)

Tums! Tums! Tums!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

4 and 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 2, 2011)

need a hoe


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 2, 2011)

Want mine, bro?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

does she swallow?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 2, 2011)

Like a pro.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 2, 2011)

perfect for me


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 2, 2011)

Shit ain't free.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 2, 2011)

Ten bucks G.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 2, 2011)

hury my peeeeepeeeee


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ten bucks G.


$5 for me?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 2, 2011)

Burny pee pee.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

pokin gutter sluts


----------



## ohmy (Oct 2, 2011)

in the butt


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

nut deep what


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

thats whats up


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

in a cup...


----------



## ohmy (Oct 2, 2011)

knocked her up


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

knocked her off


----------



## ohmy (Oct 2, 2011)

new one comming


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

was her nickname


----------



## ohmy (Oct 2, 2011)

playing pig game


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

eating monkey brain


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

faces of death?


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 2, 2011)

aces and eights


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

dead mans hand


----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 2, 2011)

the eagles suck.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2011)

the Lions rock


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 3, 2011)

suck my [email protected]


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

that little thing?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 3, 2011)

would smashyour ring


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 3, 2011)

wanna chicken wing?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 3, 2011)

suck my ding 

lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 3, 2011)

<----dosent accept cod


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 3, 2011)

duh duh doh'


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

cash on delivery


----------



## kether noir (Oct 3, 2011)

everybody goes pee


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

waters the tree


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

make urine tea


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 3, 2011)

two sugars please


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

were all out


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 3, 2011)

without a doubt


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

spit it out!


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 3, 2011)

*I am back !!*


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

who gives jack?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

me off now....................


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

gay like "wow"


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

rather screw cow


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

laughing out loud


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

stuck in cloud


----------



## mazand1982 (Oct 3, 2011)

nine, beacause he


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

seen fat naked


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

twisted trolls,dancing


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

Hopeful they will


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

perform on iceskates


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

thats a mess


----------



## sebastopolian (Oct 3, 2011)

that smells funny


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

sebastopolian said:


> that smells funny


is the name


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

of trolls band


----------



## ohmy (Oct 3, 2011)

please end them


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

riding the stem


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 3, 2011)

hocking up phlegm


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2011)

choking on slimjim


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 3, 2011)

in the pen


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 4, 2011)

ten to ten


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

fucked with them


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 4, 2011)

On the phlegm


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

burndown the gym


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

kenny is dead


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

so is Fred


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 4, 2011)

off his meds


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

dodge'in the feds


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 4, 2011)

Feeding em lead.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 4, 2011)

while smoking crossjoints


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 4, 2011)

and making brownies


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

Bath tub crank


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 4, 2011)

shaving my taint


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 4, 2011)

Clearing the gooch.


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

cut my balls


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 4, 2011)

tore my sack


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

shit fell out


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

of her box


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 4, 2011)

put it back


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

stitched it up


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

run her over


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

glad thats over


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

mary jane grower


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

hairy snatch mower


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

her lower hole


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

lost all control


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

go smoka bowl!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

out of controll


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

turd ina bowl


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

dirty stinky hole


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> go smoke a bowl!


3words to hard?


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

rowlman said:


> 3words to hard?


obviously, it is


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

there i fixed!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

gfreeman said:


> obviously, it is


combo words nogood?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't fixmine


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

rowlman said:


> combo words nogood?


 imdown if yourdown.


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

miss under stood


----------



## beardo (Oct 4, 2011)

V-Nasty mic check


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

ohmy said:


> miss under stood


thats one word


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

just fuckin withya


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

its ok bro


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

buying a ho


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 4, 2011)

to stick'er hole


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2011)

with my pole


----------



## N0iZ (Oct 5, 2011)

if she's ugly


it will go dull


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 5, 2011)

just have apull


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

feels like fall


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 5, 2011)

shitty toilet stall


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

janitor needsa call?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 5, 2011)

no, no janitor!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 5, 2011)

its already perfect


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

shitty is perfect?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 5, 2011)

its perfectly shitty


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

I have pitty


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 5, 2011)

i am litty


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 5, 2011)

suck her titty


----------



## ohmy (Oct 5, 2011)

play with kitty


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

wear a mitty


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 5, 2011)

oh so pretty


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

big bong hitty


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 5, 2011)

And he said


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 5, 2011)

by god diddy


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 5, 2011)

Your face is...


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 5, 2011)

full of zitties


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 5, 2011)

Pop that shitty...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 5, 2011)

smokn purple kush


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 5, 2011)

northern lights and


----------



## ohmy (Oct 5, 2011)

manbearpig balls taste


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

good with mustard


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 5, 2011)

watch tha fruit


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

do some toot


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 5, 2011)

smoke some hash


----------



## ohmy (Oct 5, 2011)

pound her ass


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2011)

while eating seabass


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 5, 2011)

well im hungry


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 5, 2011)

for chest mounds!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 5, 2011)

playing with pounds


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

and coffee grounds


----------



## solibu (Oct 6, 2011)

This story is


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Oct 6, 2011)

Pretty fucking lame


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 6, 2011)

Billybobjoe isto blame


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2011)

that fuckers insane


----------



## Boneman (Oct 6, 2011)

and to blame


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2011)

for no cocaine


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 6, 2011)

and snorting propane?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2011)

DrewBarrymore looks yummy


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 6, 2011)

makes you cummy?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 6, 2011)

rowlman said:


> DrewBarrymore looks yummy


too many words


----------



## ohmy (Oct 6, 2011)

Poop a turd


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 6, 2011)

shit your face


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 6, 2011)

the human race


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 6, 2011)

propane and propane


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 6, 2011)

rap song, insane


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 7, 2011)

we are lame


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 7, 2011)

snorting some cocaine


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 7, 2011)

making it rain


----------



## ohmy (Oct 7, 2011)

coat for my


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

Drugs are bad.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2011)

Going to bed!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

cuddle my ted


----------



## ohmy (Oct 7, 2011)

puddle in bed


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> too many words


(nope...in this game thats 3!)


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

ohmy said:


> puddle in bed


is it red?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

DrewBarrymore is yummy
(jonblaze420)
( see, thats 3 words in this game...just like...3word story... is only 2 words!
come on jonny!...learn to play!.jk....lol...now that was too many words)


----------



## Boneman (Oct 7, 2011)

quit yer bitchin


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

carnt stop itching


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

my ballz itch'n


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

Boneman said:


> quit yer bitchin


Me?...just play'n


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

dont start hate'n


----------



## bigloc (Oct 7, 2011)

battosai said:


> chicken and said


 
moo moo moooo


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

boo boo boooo

(lol at the chicken said moo)


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 7, 2011)

booty call eh


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

know it yeah


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

Bitches and cows


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

threewordstory


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 7, 2011)

boats and hoes


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

shake n bake


----------



## ohmy (Oct 7, 2011)

break out thousands


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 7, 2011)

that just happened


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

blew my mind


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 7, 2011)

call me dragon


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

on the wagon


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

off the road


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

look of atoad


----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 7, 2011)

call me nighthawk.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think not


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

you are nasty


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

lick my pasty

(only joking midget)


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

edit edit edit


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> lick my pasty
> 
> (only joking midget)


woo flung poo


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

motherless dot com


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

called big dong


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

no called porn


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 7, 2011)

mow my lawn


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

mow it yourself!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 7, 2011)

your too lazy


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

let it grow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

let it flow


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

taking a shit


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

open the window


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

dont have one


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

shitting is fun


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 7, 2011)

getting one though


----------



## ohmy (Oct 7, 2011)

Not with run's


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

sniffing some blow


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 7, 2011)

getting a whore


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

big fat whore


----------



## ohmy (Oct 7, 2011)

Fell through floor


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 7, 2011)

smells like boar


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 7, 2011)

local legend lore


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

dang, missed it


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 7, 2011)

eatn them biscuits


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2011)

won't risk it.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2011)

first taste it


----------



## ohmy (Oct 7, 2011)

face in it


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 7, 2011)

then motorboat it


----------



## beardo (Oct 7, 2011)

free amature gynocologist


----------



## gfreeman (Oct 8, 2011)

words too long


----------



## beardo (Oct 8, 2011)

Public education failed


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 8, 2011)

dont forget exhale


----------



## ohmy (Oct 8, 2011)

stinks like hell


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2011)

whats that smell


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

hmmm i wonder


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2011)

discount prostitute day


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

official discount layaway


----------



## ohmy (Oct 8, 2011)

better not eat


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

the sacred fruit


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2011)

eat that treat!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

mmm mmm good


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2011)

hookers half off...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

gettn mine early


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2011)

with which half?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 8, 2011)

The attitude half


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

on full blast


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2011)

to poop on


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2011)

wearing sundays best


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 8, 2011)

after noon delight


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 8, 2011)

she so tight


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

visions so bright


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

from greasy forehead


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 8, 2011)

reflecting the light


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2011)

wiping shabby cloths


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 8, 2011)

hoes without toes


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 8, 2011)

hoes and boats


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2011)

curly headed fuck


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 8, 2011)

oooo wanna ruck


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2011)

slap that puck


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 8, 2011)

pucker on up


----------



## ohmy (Oct 8, 2011)

pucker on bottem


----------



## lalaman33333 (Oct 8, 2011)

ghonorreah enthrawled rectum


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2011)

wart encrusted sphincter


----------



## asafan69 (Oct 8, 2011)

with necrotizing facitis


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 8, 2011)

big smart vocabulary


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 8, 2011)

syphilis caked urethra


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 9, 2011)

pooped out crap


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2011)

penicillin shots here


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 9, 2011)

beef injections here


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2011)

then penicillin forsure


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 9, 2011)

puss leaking hooah


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 9, 2011)

? ? ?


----------



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2011)

What's your question


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 9, 2011)

you got indigestion?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 9, 2011)

and an infection?


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 9, 2011)

maybe just erections


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 9, 2011)

high rateof detection


----------



## justcallmenasty (Oct 9, 2011)

nope yeast infection


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 9, 2011)

isit bad infestation?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Only the best


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)

fuck the rest


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just Win Baby!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Be the change


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2011)

is it strange?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Like Charles Manson


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)

cutting sharon tate


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

like a butcher


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ted bundy is


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

not Charles Manson


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

But Peg Bundy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

is a whore


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

threw her out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

the fucking window


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

Bitch ate my


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 9, 2011)

ice cold coleslaw


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)

left me none


----------



## ohmy (Oct 9, 2011)

that was rotten


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 9, 2011)

like sunbaked snatch


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)

blistered and scabbed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

crusted and crabbed


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

slapping that ass


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 9, 2011)

making a pass?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 9, 2011)

if you wish


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr or Miss?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Very Nice Avatar ^


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2011)

farmer fetish lay


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 10, 2011)

using some hay


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

sheeps will play


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

when wifes away


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 10, 2011)

hip hip hooray


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

wheres my ashtray


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 10, 2011)

under the beday


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

canadians say 'eh


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

im hungry again


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

me fuckin too


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 10, 2011)

rum ham noooo!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

and some bloooooow


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 10, 2011)

i gotta shit


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

flush twice please


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

or a fifth


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 10, 2011)

i like it .


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 10, 2011)

smells like honey


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 10, 2011)

stuck inmy bummy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

lets geta 1/2!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

and builda raft


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

with zero cash


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

but 13 plants


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

heading down to...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

harvest and clarity


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

sharing for charity


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

left with poverty


----------



## cruzer101 (Oct 10, 2011)

makes me wonder


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

is the earth?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

my real home?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

It couldn't be.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not alone!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

im with hamsters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

richard gere to


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 10, 2011)

minds shutting down


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

burn out stage


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2011)

get gerbil funnel


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 11, 2011)

dig a tunnel


----------



## ohmy (Oct 11, 2011)

Use a funnel


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 11, 2011)

deserve a pummel


----------



## ohmy (Oct 11, 2011)

her ass good


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 11, 2011)

her face bad


----------



## gopherbuddah (Oct 11, 2011)

then this dude


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 11, 2011)

shit his face


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 11, 2011)

the human race


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 11, 2011)

went outer space


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

without a trace


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 11, 2011)

now rhyme based


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

you've been faced


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

and now misplaced


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

but not replaced


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

but maybe incased


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

or just chased


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

joints been laced


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

feel all spaced


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

brains been erased


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 11, 2011)

this guy's creative


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

chocolope is nice


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 11, 2011)

i love weed


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2011)

for 30 years


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 11, 2011)

have no fears


----------



## ohmy (Oct 11, 2011)

Fat chick near


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

hit er rear


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 11, 2011)

in third gear


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 12, 2011)

titties and beer


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 12, 2011)

we are here


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 12, 2011)

not for long


----------



## trichromalicious (Oct 12, 2011)

just smoked bong!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 12, 2011)

High so long


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 12, 2011)

smoking is wrong


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Brownies are best


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 12, 2011)

easy to digest


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 12, 2011)

no to incest


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 12, 2011)

^ 

are you depressed


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 12, 2011)

not atyour best?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 12, 2011)

big ol breast


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 12, 2011)

I like Chicken


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 12, 2011)

and love licking


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2011)

old pantie scabs


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 12, 2011)

with green crabs


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 12, 2011)

cuttn up slabs


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 12, 2011)

want first dabs?


----------



## kether noir (Oct 12, 2011)

her name, babs


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 12, 2011)

But her dad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 12, 2011)

stole her cherry


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 12, 2011)

which was very


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 12, 2011)

small and red


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Now he will


----------



## ohmy (Oct 12, 2011)

never forgets smell


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 13, 2011)

says dont tell


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

As he sells


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2011)

seashells at JerseyShore


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 13, 2011)

snooky got her


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Drunk ass fucked


----------



## Tyron Biggums (Oct 13, 2011)

by all the


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2011)

meatballs walking bye


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 13, 2011)

what a slut


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

What you expect ?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 13, 2011)

climidia and gonnorrea


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 13, 2011)

cabs are here


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

What about crabs ?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 13, 2011)

said the situation


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

With new perspective


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 13, 2011)

GTL lets go!


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 13, 2011)

mvp going out


----------



## ohmy (Oct 13, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2011)

San Fran....looose'n


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

im losing my...................


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2011)

will to live


----------



## ohmy (Oct 13, 2011)

ass over sports


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

gave all i ..


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

had to give


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2011)

heres a shive


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Only made to


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2011)

scare rapist away


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Clear eyes see


----------



## ohmy (Oct 13, 2011)

why your blind


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 13, 2011)

Weed motivates me


----------



## Holyfuckimhigh (Oct 13, 2011)

To [email protected]&$ p&$$y


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 14, 2011)

and to feast


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2011)

on my arm...


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 14, 2011)

is a penis


----------



## jonblaze420 (Oct 14, 2011)

not a sheenis


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats a lie


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

it's cocaine coated


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 15, 2011)

But i already


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

fucked a donkey


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

donkey witha sheenis?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 15, 2011)

a charley sheenis


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

he's a genius


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

Likes dirty assburgers


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

with a peeeeenis.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

and a taco


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 15, 2011)

I want one


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

I want 12...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

with a churro


----------



## Boneman (Oct 15, 2011)

A bearded taco


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

And a Bethany


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

I Want ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

you cant has


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

cant have everything


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

cant hug every cat


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

thats 4 words


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 15, 2011)

Or was it ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

afirmative sir...over


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

bethany gets timeout


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

but no duncecap


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

or does she?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

no,she's cool


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

redheads are kewl


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

and yummy too


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

fire on head


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

it is right?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Im not redhead


----------



## silasraven (Oct 15, 2011)

im stoned thud


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

redheads are hot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

yes they are


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

blonds r better


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

I wanna get


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

A damn haircut


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

a new car?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

And new color


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

oh a haircut


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

what color now?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Im thinking.....black?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

black is good


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

black is hot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

anything but blonde


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2011)

blonde is hot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

yea but common


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Imma Natural Blonde >.<


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

not real ones


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

red looks good


----------



## ohmy (Oct 15, 2011)

me in love


bethanybrawndo said:


> Imma Natural Blonde >.<


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> red looks good


Thank you dear


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Thank you dear


 Lets get a beer?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> Lets get a beer?


Not bud light


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> Not bud light


 corona with lime?


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

guinness with jack?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

now yur talkin


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

bethanybrawndo said:


> guinness with jack?


 guinnessjack yumm


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Or Shock Top.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

nope New Castle


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

Dont like brownales


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

we cant agree


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 15, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> we cant agree


ButI'mAWoman AndILikeToDrinkBeer SoThat'sAPlus

(3 words  )


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

Smithwicks, Guinness , Harp


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

got my attention


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 15, 2011)

free for all


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

freedom aint free


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 15, 2011)

mine is how


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 15, 2011)

freedom cost $1.05


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 15, 2011)

hefty f%$ckin fee


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 15, 2011)

to take pee


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

with Beth Any


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 16, 2011)

sounds very interesting


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

call midgets 'nuggets'


----------



## POUND TOWN (Oct 16, 2011)

*fuck this thread*


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 16, 2011)

and popcorn chicken


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

with honeymustard sauce


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

POUND TOWN said:


> *fuck this thread*


wear a condom...


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

rowlman said:


> wear a condom...


cuz we're nasty


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 16, 2011)

and were kinky


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

and somewhat stinky


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 16, 2011)

stick my dinky


----------



## splifchris (Oct 16, 2011)

in her bum


----------



## ChronicObsession (Oct 16, 2011)

but your Mom


POUND TOWN said:


> *fuck this thread*


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

ChronicObsession said:


> but your Mom


prostututes herself here


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 16, 2011)

for my pleasure


----------



## ohmy (Oct 16, 2011)

stinky nasty box


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 16, 2011)

smoking her rocks


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 16, 2011)

High as hell


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 16, 2011)

couldn't take smell


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

of her butthole


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

but still licked...


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

the blueberry pie


----------



## N0iZ (Oct 16, 2011)

in the sky


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Deadmau5 is overrated.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2011)

blueberry pie,underrated


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ate it all


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 16, 2011)

in one bite


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

felt so right


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

dy no mite


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 16, 2011)

doing it tonight


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

yes you are


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 16, 2011)

deep in far


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 16, 2011)

the downward spiral


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

Britney Spears' balls.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 16, 2011)

on your chin


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Slide it in


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 16, 2011)

win win win


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 16, 2011)

chinny chin chin


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 16, 2011)

chin nuts itis


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 16, 2011)

i need help


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh well no


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2011)

laywhoish12 said:


> Oh well no


story beats this


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 17, 2011)

taking the piss


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2011)

burns a bit?


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 17, 2011)

when having ashit


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just consumed


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

rowlman's mom's cooking


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Is very delicious


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 17, 2011)

want a duking?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Only if free ^


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 17, 2011)

gimme that shit


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 17, 2011)

MMM mmm chicken


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 17, 2011)

are you fricken


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lysergic Acid is


----------



## rowlman (Oct 17, 2011)

good for lick'n


----------



## Boneman (Oct 18, 2011)

A hairy ass


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 18, 2011)

mmmm sea bass


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 18, 2011)

tongue twirls fast


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 18, 2011)

dont be last


----------



## Logges (Oct 18, 2011)

or i will


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

make a mess


----------



## Logges (Oct 18, 2011)

why you ask


----------



## CR500ROOST (Oct 18, 2011)

you stupid ass


----------



## ohmy (Oct 18, 2011)

ate the mess


----------



## rowlman (Oct 18, 2011)

and made more


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 18, 2011)

Now so sore


----------



## rowlman (Oct 18, 2011)

laynig on floor


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 19, 2011)

butt red roar


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 19, 2011)

feel like whore


----------



## mike357 (Oct 19, 2011)

with weed galore


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 19, 2011)

made the score


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 19, 2011)

On the floor


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 19, 2011)

im bored you ?


----------



## mae (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm bored too!


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 19, 2011)

Build an Igloo!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2011)

an igloo!...cool


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 20, 2011)

Methodist coloring book!!!


----------



## ksnug (Oct 20, 2011)

That's no fun...


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 20, 2011)

Today I purchased............


----------



## ROBSTERB (Oct 21, 2011)

a male vibrator


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2011)

with taser action


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2011)

( it's friday fucktards!)


----------



## mae (Oct 21, 2011)

Let's play cards.


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 21, 2011)

Seven card stud?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 21, 2011)

texas hold'em poker ?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sure thing sir


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2011)

after this murder


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

is all clean


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 22, 2011)

oh my spleen!


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 22, 2011)

Hide the body!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 22, 2011)

nah no need


----------



## mae (Oct 22, 2011)

mmm, good weed


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

lucky lucky you


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2011)

foo man chu


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 22, 2011)

He's huffin glue


----------



## shin30 (Oct 22, 2011)

so are you


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

face is blue


----------



## shin30 (Oct 22, 2011)

open your mouth


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 22, 2011)

close your eyes


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

And see inside


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 22, 2011)

using the supplied


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

instructions found inside


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 22, 2011)

now is gone


----------



## #?* (Oct 22, 2011)

in moms taint


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

dead babies paint


----------



## #?* (Oct 22, 2011)

in my anus


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

there lives shamus


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

arested he got


----------



## #?* (Oct 22, 2011)

banana loving monkey


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

shit eating donkey


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

fucking killing bitches


----------



## #?* (Oct 22, 2011)

in the name


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

cum guzzling whore


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

on her corner


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

flacid penis sock


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

sounds tick tock


----------



## #?* (Oct 22, 2011)

mom walks in


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

grabs my cock


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

shes wearing nothing


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

dad come in


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

then they begin


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

to sodamize eachother


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 22, 2011)

Wheres the brother?


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Oct 22, 2011)

diped in biomatter


----------



## shin30 (Oct 23, 2011)

oh not again


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 23, 2011)

family fun time!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2011)

get the twister


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

and yur sister


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2011)

watch for blisters


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 23, 2011)

watch out mister


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 23, 2011)

She's got friskers


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2011)

and sharp whiskers


----------



## TigerClock (Oct 23, 2011)

With titty twisters?


----------



## jafooli (Oct 23, 2011)

Black and gold


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 23, 2011)

so so cold


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2011)

like witch nipples


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

lions suck cock


----------



## ohmy (Oct 23, 2011)

till it's sore


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

then suck more


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2011)

than even before


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 24, 2011)

cougars are better


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 24, 2011)

at sucking cock


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tight on lock


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2011)

smoke a rock


----------



## splifchris (Oct 24, 2011)

suck my cock


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2011)

for the rock?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

thats silly talk


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 24, 2011)

boppity bop bop


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 25, 2011)

hate flip flops


----------



## rowlman (Oct 27, 2011)

love tube tops


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

love pussy drops


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 27, 2011)

lightn blunts alot


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

I cant stop!


----------



## TigerClock (Oct 28, 2011)

Smokin this pot!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 28, 2011)

Grown by robots!


----------



## TigerClock (Oct 28, 2011)

From the future


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

sent back to

*fucking in suspense now


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 28, 2011)

Tran Dinh's house


----------



## rowlman (Oct 28, 2011)

where they started


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 28, 2011)

To experiment with


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

trans 3rd nipple


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2011)

then they found


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

there pants down


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Oct 29, 2011)

and youre mom


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2011)

lubing everyone up


----------



## Boneman (Oct 29, 2011)

For a surprise


----------



## fastasssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

in her mouth


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> what the fuck


asked the Tran


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

grabbing his strap


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Mom's a man!


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Oct 29, 2011)

"Holy bunghole!!!", said...


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

the shorter robot


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Where's my fuse?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

In moms mouth!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 29, 2011)

As its about


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

to fall out


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2011)

weld that shit


----------



## fastasssnake (Oct 29, 2011)

to her teeth


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2011)

and order pizza


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 29, 2011)

with extra anchovies


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2011)

and sushi rolls


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

Smoke some bowls


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 29, 2011)

And float away


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

To better daze


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 29, 2011)

smoke weed everyday


----------



## brandon727272 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm fucked up


----------



## ohmy (Oct 29, 2011)

only way to


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

be in life


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 29, 2011)

Have no strife


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

take a wife


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

explore the world


----------



## tred522 (Oct 30, 2011)

To then realize


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

she a bitch


----------



## tred522 (Oct 30, 2011)

With no money


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

be her pimp


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

Shes gotta limp


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

too much dick


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 30, 2011)

in her gob!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

she wont stop


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 30, 2011)

unzip her dress


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

why's she have


----------



## tred522 (Oct 30, 2011)

Could it be.??


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

I think so


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

arms for legs!

*bongrip


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

or peg leg


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

got 3 legs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 30, 2011)

and no toes


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

and 4 teeth


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 30, 2011)

look like corn


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

doing hard porn


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 30, 2011)

mowing her lawn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 30, 2011)

and surfing alot


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 30, 2011)

swimming with sharks


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

leaving bite marks


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 30, 2011)

eating vegemite toast


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

in reg grundys (undies)


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 30, 2011)

thats four words


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

no it wasnt


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 30, 2011)

give it away


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

messenger of mothernature


----------



## bicycleday (Oct 30, 2011)

suck my kiss


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2011)

hey, taste this...


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

Delicious pot brownie


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2011)

laywhoish12 said:


> Delicious pot brownie


made triple enfused


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

Now wheres booze?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2011)

and hashoil ooze


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

going on cruise


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

Choose to abuse


----------



## rowlman (Oct 30, 2011)

prostitutes you use


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

$5 sucky sucky


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 30, 2011)

$2, feeling lucky?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

from $1 menu


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

everything half price


----------



## ohmy (Oct 30, 2011)

std's r free


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 30, 2011)

dont smoke spice


----------



## ohmy (Oct 30, 2011)

not so nice


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

use in cooking


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 31, 2011)

very tasty shet!


----------



## ohmy (Oct 31, 2011)

dirty cunt whore


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

clean cock virgin


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 31, 2011)

oh my gosh


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

said mary jane


----------



## ohmy (Oct 31, 2011)

the dirty whore


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

then found god


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 31, 2011)

he's got buds


----------



## ohmy (Oct 31, 2011)

only the best


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 31, 2011)

best in town


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

free fake tits


----------



## ohmy (Oct 31, 2011)

tits or pot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

ok both then


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

am i god? ..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

bigfoot is god


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

god has big


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

free fake tits


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 31, 2011)

in nana's toe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

or moose knuckle


----------



## machnak (Oct 31, 2011)

off to bed!!!


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 31, 2011)

catch ya shagger!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

while i stagger


----------



## maddog123 (Oct 31, 2011)

to the pub


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2011)

for a rub...


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

and some bud


----------



## mae (Oct 31, 2011)

and mississippi mudd


----------



## ohmy (Oct 31, 2011)

in her ass


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

gape it wide


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

fit them hotdogs


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

3 in 1 ...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

make it bratwursts


----------



## ohmy (Oct 31, 2011)

high and hungry


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

a whole leg


----------



## buddha webb (Oct 31, 2011)

two whole legs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

with cellulite rolls


----------



## buddha webb (Oct 31, 2011)

with donut holes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Oct 31, 2011)

and dump cake


----------



## buddha webb (Oct 31, 2011)

can you make


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

my Grandpa happy


----------



## ohmy (Oct 31, 2011)

grandma gummed him


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

while he pooped


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 31, 2011)

So she scooped


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

big shit piles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 31, 2011)

smelling extremely vile


----------



## Rj41 (Oct 31, 2011)

all the while


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2011)

911 got dialed


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 31, 2011)

raided in denial


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2011)

green tooth smile


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 31, 2011)

treats in vials


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2011)

nostrils on trial


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

coke mans fault


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 31, 2011)

time on halt


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

lost in space


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 31, 2011)

memories are erased


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

cops tasered me


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

for being awesome


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

and indecent exposure


----------



## mae (Nov 1, 2011)

gave him closure


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

tasers hurt nutsack


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

sizzled pubes stink


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

show me tits


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

saggy old tits


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

like deflated balloons


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

like ona baboon


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2011)

Big hairy nipples


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

with milk dripples


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 1, 2011)

like spaniels ears


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

like dropped pies


----------



## Boneman (Nov 1, 2011)

Have no fear


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

drink'it like beer


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

and like coke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

tits n coke!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

i am broke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

strippers have coke


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

giving sick head

Disclaimer: i thought you wrote strippers* on *coke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

to horny bastards


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

we salute you


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

snort'n titty coke?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

lines off titties


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

my favorite kind


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

and ass lines


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

tits in line


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

or crack sometimes


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

glue sometimes too


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

not shoe glue


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

or gold spraypaint


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

oh shoe polish


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

or straight gasoline


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

socks with rocks?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

spraypaint in sock


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

smoke the rocks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

crack that talks


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> socks with rocks?


makes good weapon


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> crack that talks


you mean qweefs


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

straight from lawnmower


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

rowlman said:


> you mean qweefs


yes , moose knucle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

rowlman said:


> makes good weapon


batteries work to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

and full popcans


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

of DD cups


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

around my face


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

motorboating like mad


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

in the tub


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

with big tits


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

and ass ses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

nice round ones


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

put'a finger in


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

the gun barrel


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

and sqeeze gently


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

but never pulled


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

not my gun


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

use my gun


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

whats that smell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

its powder burn


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

from my ass


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

its your finger


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

.50, lose arm


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

.50 boar handgun


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

.51 action express


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

shoots 410's too


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

fuckin goddamn cannon


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

it's stupid big


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

no such thing


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

your mom disagrees


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

you corpse fucker


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

likes em stiff


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 1, 2011)

zombies gotta fuck


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

Hmmm? corpse fucking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

they dont run


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

they don't resist


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

no ducttape needed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

there cold hearted


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

thats not all


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

like eskimo pussy?


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

brb acquiring shovel


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

rent a bobcat


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

to smash head


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

no to dig.........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

oppps, fucked up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

aged like chesse


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no to dig.........


up some snatch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

an old batch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

need no condom


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

zombie fetal abortions


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

bareback that corpse!


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

next level std's


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

AHHHHH....zombie dick!


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

bet that burns


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

i caught rigormortis :\


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

i am dead ...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm dead too


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

from hiv aids


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

bad hooker story


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

paid fake money


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 1, 2011)

why are you


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 1, 2011)

in THIS thread???


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

I am everywhere


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't even dare


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 1, 2011)

pubic hair mustache


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

from mustache rides


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 1, 2011)

i'll join again


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

Get naked already


----------



## april (Nov 1, 2011)

please touch me


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2011)

while you dance?


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 1, 2011)

bow chicka bowow


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

Eat chicken now


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 1, 2011)

how about no


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just lean back


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

open wide kitty


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 2, 2011)

Vertical smile pretty


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

lube them titties


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 2, 2011)

lube em good


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 2, 2011)

i got wood


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bit O Honey


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

that sounds yummy


----------



## PrincePurple (Nov 2, 2011)

And some hash


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

'poof ''...it's ash


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Always a blast


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

but never last


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

like the past


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 2, 2011)

tappin young ass


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 2, 2011)

smokin that grass


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

To reach the


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

past with my


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

super psychic skillz


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Surely be thrilled


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

and this paperclip


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 2, 2011)

thats very sharp


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

and not sterile


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

can increase productivity


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

if you're bored


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

if used gently


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

slide it in


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Nov 2, 2011)

pushed right in


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

her tight hole



(Hahahaha)


----------



## STILL PUFFIN (Nov 2, 2011)

she loved it


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

what tight hole?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

and then blow


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

man I'm slow


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

from all that


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2011)

Lohan sex talk


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 2, 2011)

shit went splat


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

she's really fat


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 2, 2011)

id hit that


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 2, 2011)

with a crowbar


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 2, 2011)

Use a condom


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 2, 2011)

never hearda them


----------



## RC7 (Nov 2, 2011)

prepare for impact


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 2, 2011)

Said ted bundy


----------



## machnak (Nov 2, 2011)

Brazilian lap dance...


----------



## stillfree (Nov 2, 2011)

time will tell....


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

cast the spell


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

whats that smell


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

It was me


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

wash your ass


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

with spaghetti sauce


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

and sprinkle with


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

Lots of ants


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

diddy dance rants


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

evil spirit chants


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

chips or chips?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

chips are better


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

in any weather


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

Acid rain vein


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

pullin a train


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

girl was slain


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

she had pain


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

clean that stain


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

but please refrain


----------



## Boneman (Nov 3, 2011)

from dealing pain


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

thought patterns rearranged


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 3, 2011)

To those insane


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

in the membrane


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 3, 2011)

the fish mitten


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

was once bitten


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 3, 2011)

but bit back


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 3, 2011)

smoked a sack


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

Sack was good


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 3, 2011)

could've been better


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

Have some cheddar


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

from Tran's foreskin


----------



## :.CloudNine.: (Nov 3, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> from Tran's foreskin


What the fuck?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

:.CloudNine.: said:


> What the fuck?


quacked the duck


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

You're out of


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Luck laywhoish's up


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

so listen and


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 3, 2011)

lay whoshitfuckdicksuckmotherfuckcuntlickpenisbreathtoot ish


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

wtfbbqhivomgaids my man


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> lay whoshitfuckdicksuckmotherfuckcuntlickpenisbreathtoot ish


now i wouldnt wanna go off 3 word story but i believe thats about 11 or so words and some incoherent ranting


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

lohans dumb ass


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

ass dumb lohans


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

dumb ass lohans?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

lit like mohan
[video=youtube;PRf9MqqkMDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRf9MqqkMDM[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

not elephant man
[video=youtube;pwfdTndbNfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwfdTndbNfA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2011)

or even Tarazan


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 3, 2011)

lol lindsay lohan


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

loose meat sandwich


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

hershey's milk chocolate


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

on freckle chest


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

izzzzzzzzz DE bezz


----------



## ohmy (Nov 3, 2011)

dirt whores allways


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 3, 2011)

wash with ajax


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

don't forget acetone


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 3, 2011)

what's that smell?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

no shown' tell


----------



## ohmy (Nov 3, 2011)

she smelled bad


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 3, 2011)

On the rag


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

like bad fish


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

lohan freckle slut


----------



## RC7 (Nov 3, 2011)

pressing the luck


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

porked'n the butt


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

nasty ass puss


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 3, 2011)

smells like urine


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 4, 2011)

There's no curing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

golden shower fever


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

just smoke immediatley


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love urinating beavers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

dark yellow teeth


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

look like captains


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 4, 2011)

new false eyes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

and dishpan hands


----------



## stillfree (Nov 4, 2011)

and wheres pam?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 4, 2011)

shes in rehab



huffing aerosols bad


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> shes in rehab
> 
> 
> 
> huffing aerosols bad


that is six


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

words you douche


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

three too many


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

for this thread


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

learn some math


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

or don't post


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2011)

in this thread


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Face the wrath


----------



## Budologist420 (Nov 4, 2011)

take a bath


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

wash ya ass


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

with bare hands


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

and no soap


----------



## tred522 (Nov 4, 2011)

That's the way


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

Capt. Does it


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

after a shit


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

filled with corn


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

enough to eat


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

Get on down


----------



## Keefers26 (Nov 4, 2011)

to chocolate town


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

Where the water


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 4, 2011)

is always brown


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

make you frown


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 4, 2011)

or ever drown


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 4, 2011)

you eat loaf


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

floating right by


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2011)

mouth open wide


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

yum snickers bar


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 4, 2011)

he thought smiling


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 4, 2011)

snickers really satisfying


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

its good shit


----------



## tred522 (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright alright alllrrriighhht


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 4, 2011)

all fucking ready


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

smoke is heady


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 4, 2011)

gets me sweaty


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

flyin my jett-y


----------



## ohmy (Nov 4, 2011)

crashed in betty


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

me oh my! ..


----------



## ohmy (Nov 4, 2011)

high as kite


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

i dont fight


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 4, 2011)

Flying through space


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

is the best


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 4, 2011)

with nirvanas chrystal


----------



## 0calli (Nov 4, 2011)

Ice cream fart


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

and loaded pistol


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 4, 2011)

that was gooood


----------



## 0calli (Nov 4, 2011)

And condom reservoir


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 4, 2011)

For a whore


----------



## 0calli (Nov 4, 2011)

And that's crystal


smokey mcsmokester said:


> with nirvanas chrystal


----------



## 0calli (Nov 4, 2011)

She sucks hard


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

for her money


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

2 dollar suckee


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 4, 2011)

Was your money$$$$$$$


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

chrystal is chris


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 4, 2011)

Chris spent money


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

on plastic vagina


----------



## buttrick (Nov 4, 2011)

Obama Lied Again


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 4, 2011)

why you mad


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

Cause Obama Lied


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2011)

his brains fried


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2011)

from M.Obama's pie


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 4, 2011)

Hairy Clam Pie


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2011)

yep,thats why


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

Her juices flowing


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

the rooster crowin'


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2011)

wind starts blowing


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

The goat sacrificed


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

cum load exxxplosion


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

ahhhh that's nice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2011)

do it twice


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

do it thrice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2011)

with some mice


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

with a fish


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2011)

came 1 wish


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

wish i come


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

spit or swallow?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

make me puke


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

on a catfish


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

serve it up


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2011)

wasted that wish


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

another wish granted


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

for a price


----------



## stillfree (Nov 5, 2011)

ass, grass, gas


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

1 wish bitch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

get it right


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

or we'll fight


----------



## stillfree (Nov 5, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> get it right


i no its cash.... just thought i would put down sumthing else.....


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

too many words


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

you little bitch


----------



## stillfree (Nov 5, 2011)

this is what yuh remind me off kid someone who sits on the computer all day talking shit when yuh can do shit....


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

i grow dank (bitch)


----------



## stillfree (Nov 5, 2011)

then talk about that beside being an ass to others for no reason..


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

eat this bitch


----------



## stillfree (Nov 5, 2011)

haha so immature..


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

pics or stfu


----------



## stillfree (Nov 5, 2011)

pics of what? do yuh really not have a life dude!?!?!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

fuckin NOOB bitch


----------



## stillfree (Nov 5, 2011)

hahaha lil do yuh no... i can tell yuh r a noob though look how yuh speak to others.... must b 13....


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

^cock eating bitch


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

Three words please


----------



## Boneman (Nov 5, 2011)

Got a dollar?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

ive got twenty


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2011)

but no honey


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2011)

get some bees


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

bees make ouch


----------



## ohmy (Nov 5, 2011)

bitch had fat


----------



## ohmy (Nov 5, 2011)

pouch big balls


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

dripping with sweat


----------



## ohmy (Nov 5, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2011)

she works out


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

what to fuck


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2011)

not the couch


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

try a pouch


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2011)

a fat pouch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

roast beef pouch


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2011)

rare roast beef


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

bloody hairy mary


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 5, 2011)

its for dinher


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

oily clit food


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

beef curtain burgers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

picking pubes out


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

from your teeth


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

scent of cunt


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

attracts my tongue


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

i climb in


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

its very warm


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

limb by limb


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

and very dark


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

warm feet first


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

warm dark feet


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

stretch it out


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

stretch armstrong schlong


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

wonder womans womb


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

more super heroes


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 5, 2011)

batmans bangin baton


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

Big naturals bouncing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

5 roastbeef sandwiches!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

Justin Beibers baby


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

3 french hens


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

2 turtle doves


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2011)

4 small pugs


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 5, 2011)

butt plug shower


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2011)

flower power tower


----------



## 0calli (Nov 5, 2011)

Cocaine dick hour


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

numb soldier helmet


----------



## 0calli (Nov 5, 2011)

Can't feel velvet


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

stuffed between thighs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

Crispy chicken thighs


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 5, 2011)

extra large fries


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

a bit soggy


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

being cum drenched


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

Col. Sanders style


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

all internal, temperature


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 5, 2011)

fully cooked breasts


----------



## 0calli (Nov 5, 2011)

Pork chop lips


----------



## 0calli (Nov 5, 2011)

Engorging the clit


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 5, 2011)

finger in butt


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 5, 2011)

spoon cum out


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

served on rice


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

slice and dice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

flip it twice


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

with extra mice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

covered in lice


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

roll the dice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

balls in vice


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 6, 2011)

my nuts explode


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

in slow mode


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 6, 2011)

i just froze


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

hose in nose


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

weres my clothes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

and those hoes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

with snaggle toes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

and pussy froes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 6, 2011)

fat camel toes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

it always shows


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

bleached butt holes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

around it goes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

till someone throws


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 6, 2011)

off their clothes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

and sticks there


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 6, 2011)

their big nose


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

over a pile...


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 6, 2011)

old lady bile


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2011)

buddha webb said:


> old lady bile


...I'm done forawhile!!...


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 6, 2011)

i meant smile


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 6, 2011)

in a while


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 6, 2011)

theres gonna be


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 6, 2011)

senile vagina smile


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 6, 2011)

big booty style


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 7, 2011)

going buck wild


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

fuck being mild


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

Roses Smell Bad


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

cunt smell bad?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

not so entertaining


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

quit complaining itch


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

sound is vibration


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

shaking very loudly


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

setting on high


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

aye aye cap'n


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

full speed ahead


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

find off botton


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

switch to tongue


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

swab the poopdeck


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

with your lips


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

rip roaring regular


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

previously pimped prostitute


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2011)

walked in circles


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

far from frivolous


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2011)

definitly has sifilous


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

now im scared


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

its all good


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

wrap your wood


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

a pretty salad

lol no videos


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

no videos allowed


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

in this story


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

unless it's porn


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

no gay porn


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> a pretty salad
> 
> lol no videos


now standup straight!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> no gay porn


lesbian porn welcome


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 7, 2011)

pussy love allowed


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 7, 2011)

no bull dykes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

riding mini bikes


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2011)

while flying kite's


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

and avoiding sharkbites


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 7, 2011)

wearing spandex tights


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 7, 2011)

blunts all night


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

hookers, I might


----------



## D.B.Doober (Nov 7, 2011)

inquire about orifices


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

different hole prices


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

midgets cost twice


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 7, 2011)

make it fit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

with a shoehorn


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

and some grease


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

forgot a piece


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

now shesa leper?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

we'll still pimpher


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

piece by piece


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

pice work rocks


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

holes in socks


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

yellow toenails showing


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

hairy fungus growing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

around the sores


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

she's still sexy


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

on the floor


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

beat with 2x4


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

covered with dildos


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

splattered on ceiling


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

stop! hammer time


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't believe


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

it's not butter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

itsa bukake video


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

starring Clint Eastwood


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

as cumface McGraw


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

and alota semen


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

and navy seamen


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

with musical guest...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

and dancing monkeys


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Marky Mark Wahberg


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

"the cum bathers"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

The Anal Jesus


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

The great messiah


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

baby jesus himself


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Ultimate Power Wolf


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

The Big Cheese


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Dog Dick Cheese


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

Starring Danny Glover


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

as the slave


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

and Joey Lawrence


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

as dickcheese and


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

as the baldguy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

he was both


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

also guest starring


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

Bonjovi as himself


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

The ultimate tale


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

of three young


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

smelly old peckers


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

trying to win


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

who stuck thier


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

own dick + balls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

a heartfelt place


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

lol lol lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

of excitement and


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> a heartfelt place


to bury this...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

and drug smugglers


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

dead hooker that


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

was pretty green


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

and liked badminton


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

but wasnt good


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

fuckit I'm hit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

meaning shes shitty


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

laughing too hard


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

old flapjack titty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

and soiling herself


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

throat is swelling


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

from dry viagra?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

eyes are watering


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

drink it down


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

like a douche


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

named Fagbeard Neckbeard


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

all vinegary andshit


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

dont even twitch


----------



## waffles696 (Nov 7, 2011)

sweating his tits


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

likea summeres eve


----------



## waffles696 (Nov 7, 2011)

with bushy pubes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

and split ends


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

and 3 nippels


----------



## waffles696 (Nov 7, 2011)

and 9 balls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

partialy half vagina


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

resembles chewed gum


----------



## waffles696 (Nov 7, 2011)

like ground beef


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

and moose knuckle


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

from Danny Glover


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

to suck on


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

playing Rocky Dennis


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

with Rosie O'donell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

like a lollypop


----------



## waffles696 (Nov 7, 2011)

fingering Hillary Clinton


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 7, 2011)

with a beard


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

full of crumbs


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

on christmas morning


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

molesting his grandpa


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 7, 2011)

with polish sausage


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

from the freezer


----------



## waffles696 (Nov 7, 2011)

made from people


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 7, 2011)

as he teased


----------



## waffles696 (Nov 7, 2011)

his wet clit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

while singing disco


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

The Bee Gees


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

with Andy Gibb


----------



## massah (Nov 8, 2011)

who died of


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

disco dancing accident?...


----------



## massah (Nov 8, 2011)

while holding his


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

boyfriends head down


----------



## 0calli (Nov 8, 2011)

Tapp dancing queen


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

with pink heels


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

( might'be my dad)


----------



## spliffbazz (Nov 8, 2011)

man that's bad


----------



## 0calli (Nov 8, 2011)

And what's sadder


----------



## 0calli (Nov 8, 2011)

Cucumber no lube


----------



## 0calli (Nov 8, 2011)

His poo tube


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 8, 2011)

Warm fuzzy Colitas


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 8, 2011)

i am ready


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

bite the pillow


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 8, 2011)

only seventeen


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> only seventeen


why two words?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL someone's high?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

tryin to fly


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 8, 2011)

don't ask why


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

just eat pie


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 8, 2011)

pie to eat


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 8, 2011)

her venus mounds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

and camel toe


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 8, 2011)

just made pie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

a cream pie?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 8, 2011)

full of toenails


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 8, 2011)

indulgent ass clowns


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 8, 2011)

fucking like monkeys


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

in this movie


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 9, 2011)

large sagging breasts


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

slapping your face


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 9, 2011)

eggs, bacon, hash browns


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 9, 2011)

lovely chest cakes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

with muff taco


----------



## ohmy (Nov 9, 2011)

made her squirt


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 9, 2011)

she's a lezbo


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

thats even better


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 9, 2011)

2 thumbs up


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 9, 2011)

fags on thumbs


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 9, 2011)

huh whatever man


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 9, 2011)

with a plan


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

to eat loaf


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

with sprinkles of


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

brown liquid crystals


----------



## machnak (Nov 9, 2011)

and lots of


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

smelly fish farts


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

encompassed the area


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

all uva sudden


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

laywhoish came up


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

exclaimed "who farted?"


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

BOOM! went everything


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 9, 2011)

as jonblaze started


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

to spark his


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 9, 2011)

owl after dinner


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 9, 2011)

had 2 hooters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

and some oil


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

sqeezed fresh from


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

big plush titties


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

and served with


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

slices of love


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2011)

and purple pickled


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 9, 2011)

virgin nut sacks


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 9, 2011)

upside your head


----------



## 4new2this0 (Nov 9, 2011)

chest nuts swelling


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

chocolate milk udders


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

weed bong cupcakes


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

cheesy poofs too


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

laywhoish soaked up


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

laundry detergent dishwasher


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

dirty water yum


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

but make sick


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 9, 2011)

7 ina row .


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 9, 2011)

where's the hoes?


----------



## ohmy (Nov 9, 2011)

on the net


----------



## 0calli (Nov 9, 2011)

My card number


----------



## 0calli (Nov 9, 2011)

Now in debt


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 9, 2011)

rob a bank


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

with penis out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

like its cool


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

and it's normal


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

to be naked


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

Greased Nipple Tassels


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

are the shiznit


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

starring Laurence Fishbourne


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

As "Tassel Nigga"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

and Kieth Richards


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

as Crackwhore and


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

as "The Rapist"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

A gripping tale


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

of drunken incest


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

of inscest and


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

more incest rape


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

involving Cowboy Curtis


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

as "Bukake Boy"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

taking it all


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

in the face


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

wasting absolutely nothing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

like Danny Glover


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 9, 2011)

at Penn State


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

when he used


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 9, 2011)

The ky jelly


----------



## 0calli (Nov 9, 2011)

For better taste


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 9, 2011)

try ass juice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

on the rocks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

as "the poet"


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 9, 2011)

In the world


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 10, 2011)

you will burn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

in hell fire


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

like gonorrhea piss'n


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

and Schindlers list


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

chewed up fists


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 10, 2011)

Penn State pedos


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

killed by Gueedos


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 10, 2011)

wearing pink speedos


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

eating green borritos


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 10, 2011)

monkey butt powder


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

djblowens said:


> Alot trolls lately


123456789023234


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

Dont Fear The Reefer said:


> monkey butt powder


is the title


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

monkeys drink urine


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 10, 2011)

and smoke bud


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

and fling poo


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 10, 2011)

and agrily masturbate


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

and rape eachother


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 10, 2011)

eat their jizz


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

pick their nose


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

drown each other


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

( sounds like youguys )


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

me with stupid


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> drown each other


beat eachother off


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 10, 2011)

this sounds gay


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

then stop talking


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

and start typing


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

tune it and


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 10, 2011)

get turned out


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

like a trout


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 10, 2011)

with bad gout


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 10, 2011)

That is about


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 10, 2011)

to get stoned


----------



## massah (Nov 10, 2011)

on fermented vagina


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 10, 2011)

Right behind ya


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 10, 2011)

fucked it up


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 10, 2011)

The restroom toilet


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 10, 2011)

someone spoilt it


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

then ate it


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 10, 2011)

he took some


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

hookers to walmart


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 10, 2011)

To get houseshoes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

and a mop...


----------



## Rj41 (Nov 10, 2011)

to clean their


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 10, 2011)

1986 Pontiac Sunfire


----------



## Rj41 (Nov 10, 2011)

wheels and tires.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

on the wheelchair


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

with four sluts


----------



## Rj41 (Nov 10, 2011)

inserting new batteries


----------



## machnak (Nov 10, 2011)

and ridin' dirty


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2011)

to the crackhouse


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 10, 2011)

on Ass Clowns


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 10, 2011)

ass on clowns


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

with lit candles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 10, 2011)

in their peeholes


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 10, 2011)

land ho matey


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

full ahead flank


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 10, 2011)

fake tittie skank


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

needs love to


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 10, 2011)

said Dr. Who


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 10, 2011)

doing a poo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

and making pudding


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 10, 2011)

feeding it to


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

pudding lovers annynmous


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 10, 2011)

and small orphans


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

that were hungry


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 10, 2011)

then sluts came


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 10, 2011)

To clean up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

all that shit


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 10, 2011)

From the load


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

of top soil


----------



## mae (Nov 11, 2011)

light the foil


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 11, 2011)

chase the oil


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 11, 2011)

fuck the brain


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 11, 2011)

again and again


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 11, 2011)

ever seen spaceships?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

only after dark


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

in the pastures


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

while cow tipping...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

with Robin Meade


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

and GHB juice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

in this epic


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

story of rape


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

and homemade beer


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 11, 2011)

can i watch?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

in this heartwarming


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

lifetime porno thriller


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

staring Niel Diamond


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

has Studd Pudd


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

co-starring Lisa Presley


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 11, 2011)

and pet sheep


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

as the extras


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

for the buffet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

which includes cocaine


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

and micro-dot bar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

of epic proportion


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

with musical guest


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

star Paul Anka


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 11, 2011)

2 for 10


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

for your avatar


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

we'll sell t-shirts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

and crotchless panties


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 11, 2011)

with pink bows


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

and strap ons


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

with nipple clamps


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

for her safety


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

lube them first


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

milk them later


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 11, 2011)

just after dinner


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 11, 2011)

with Pauly Shore


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

as "The Homo"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 11, 2011)

blatantly masturbating outside


----------



## massah (Nov 11, 2011)

while riding a


----------



## un named (Nov 11, 2011)

big horse cock


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

in this feature


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

documentary on horses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

and farm girls


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

posing on saddles


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

in this heartwarming


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 11, 2011)

while eating out


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

lifetime porno thriller


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

starring Aunt Bee


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 11, 2011)

tending her honeys


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

and cooking shit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

Opie, played by


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr. Charlie Sheen


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

Reese Witherspoons cousin


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

was killed by


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

a rogue hamster


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

riding a rocket


----------



## kether noir (Nov 11, 2011)

sled from hell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

at high speeds


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

destination...dope house


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

full speed ahead!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2011)

ho's in tow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 11, 2011)

like a train


----------



## ohmy (Nov 11, 2011)

i love pussy


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 12, 2011)

who doesn't ohmy  ?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

I love hookers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

that give discounts


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

two for one


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

for repeat services


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

and halfprice midgets


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

there to watch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

them get pounded


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

like a jackhammer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

in every orifice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

untill they're full


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

of man chowder


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

then we start


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

fresh population paste


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

with these whores


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

from the midgets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

who had kids


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

Elf population paste


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

was the culprit


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

cum guzzling midget


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

staring Mel Gibson


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

was hired immedently


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

as Mel Gibson


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

to guzzle cum


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

with jewish hookers


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

cum guzzling dwarf-ess


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

and Mels dog


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

played by Benji


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

raping elderly midgets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

at the carnival


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

1$ to fuck-em


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

10- cents for finger


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

Is not allowed


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

in this story


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

but next story


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

elfs suck midgets


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

dwarfs fist giants


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

and vice versa


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

mai-pen-rai..


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 12, 2011)

oiled tits-n- ass


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 12, 2011)

donkey shows available


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 12, 2011)

call Joe Paterno


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 12, 2011)

for more details


----------



## mae (Nov 12, 2011)

Sandusky's a prick


----------



## patlpp (Nov 12, 2011)

Who I'd castrate


----------



## ohmy (Nov 12, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 12, 2011)

with dull scissors


----------



## ohmy (Nov 12, 2011)

fucking bull cock


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2011)

tweeting twats a-twitter


----------



## mae (Nov 12, 2011)

a one hitter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

forthe raped kid


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

please stand up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

and face left


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 12, 2011)

but body stayed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

in perpetual motion


----------



## N0iZ (Nov 12, 2011)

like a planet


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

full of whores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

with musical guest


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2011)

drunk Kenny Rogers


----------



## kether noir (Nov 12, 2011)

spilling fat over


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

all his chicken


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

faced fat whores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

AKA chicken groupies


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

the Kenny poppers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

are rich in


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

the deep fryer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

of Kennys urine


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

with beer batter


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

and pussy batter


----------



## CannaChameleon (Nov 13, 2011)

Which made Kenny...

(Setting you up for something real good next)


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

Rip his sphincter


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

and bollock sack


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

so his balls


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

rolled into a?


----------



## mae (Nov 13, 2011)

web of deceit


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

Nepalese temple Ball


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

A deceitfull ball


----------



## mae (Nov 13, 2011)

in the mall


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 13, 2011)

and got stepped


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

in dog shit


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

son uma bitch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

and loved it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

more than anything


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

even blow jobs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

in this heartwarming


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

Vanilla Ice voice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

in this bitch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

he said bitch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

cuz its nescasary


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

to smack ahoe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

in the poooonanay


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

when she's mouthy


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

when she's naughty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

and not sucking


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

and just bitching


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

make her swallow


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

or donkey punch


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

mushroom stamp forehead


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

big forehead bitch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

should be fivehead


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

her helmet is


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

mushroom wigger cut


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

too fucking ginormus


----------



## jafooli (Nov 13, 2011)

yello and green


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

sores on face


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

purple pube hairs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

from fucking Prince


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

spreading his love


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

that dirty cum guzzler


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

took my money


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

all $5 bitch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> that dirty cum guzzler


3words is hard?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

go back skool


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> all $5 bitch


my hooker money


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

i payed $12


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

rowlman said:


> 3words is hard?


just play'n dude


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i payed $12


for a tranny


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

at half price


----------



## ohmy (Nov 13, 2011)

hand is free


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

set on crack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

and big tits


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

burnt crispy nipples


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

titty twister champion


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

juicy putty lips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

is a snack


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> titty twister champion


3 years running


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

after sunday church


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

are you slow?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

maybe ashburgers syndrome


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

starring David Haselshoff


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

and whitney houston


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

as "the couple"


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

eating cheese curls


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

also starring Cher


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

as Poophole Jackson


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

using charmin ultra


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

making dingle berries


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

with whipped cream


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

and tossed salad


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

with mashed potatoes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

for good measure


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 13, 2011)

now smoke time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

a happy ending


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

A new begining


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

of this new


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

story about crackwhores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

starring Rosie Odonnel


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

as Southfield Sally


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

co-strarring Mimi Rogers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

soundtrack by Starship


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

the official one


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

that really sucks


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

refreshments by port-a-potty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

also sponsored by


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

3 ugly chics


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

pabst blue ribbon


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

and hebrew national


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

drinking skank whores


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

mentos the freshmaker


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

free anal bleaching


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

and testical tanning


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

anal bleaching again?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

footjobs half off


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

if it's needed


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> footjobs half off


with meat clever


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

cheaper for lepers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

Emilio Estevez vs. Bobby Budnick


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

fighting for nothing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

an epic battle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

of pure nothingness


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2011)

a lovers quarle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

with heartwarming fights


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

winner gets Fabio


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

gold plated statue


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

and some margirine


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

Goose to face

[video=youtube;U8PgcCe3P_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8PgcCe3P_c[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

is Fabios addiction


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

along with men


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

dipped in butter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

wearing goose feathers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

with a boner


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

thats viagra strong


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

4 hours long


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

with glow tassels


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

on the tip


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

for cum catching


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

for self consuption


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

like Fabio loves


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

he cant belive


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

its no botter


----------



## kether noir (Nov 13, 2011)

and hes over


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

with Rick Schroeder


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

having a swordfight


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

of epic salamis


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

uncut and raw


----------



## Plat.Bubb (Nov 13, 2011)

but you can


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 13, 2011)

watch for $5


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 13, 2011)

or bend over...


----------



## ohmy (Nov 13, 2011)

she smelled bad


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 13, 2011)

like rotten shad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

like ripe halibut


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 13, 2011)

Across Old cheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

melted on top


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 13, 2011)

Of fungus feet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

and jalapeno peppers


----------



## ohmy (Nov 13, 2011)

sluts lie bad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

cuz there sluts


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 13, 2011)

Fuk this probation


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

fight the power!


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 13, 2011)

We must devour


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

alot of skanks


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 13, 2011)

In the government


----------



## ohmy (Nov 13, 2011)

I need whores


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 13, 2011)

Need to smoke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

whores and weed!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

my favorite things


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

strong pubic rope


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

removed from stomach


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

It's nota tumaaaaaaaa!


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

aint no vagina


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

taste like chicken


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

raw pork toothpaste


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

warm menstration mouthwash


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

girl spurt gel


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

toenail taco supreme


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

starring George Lopez


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

michael jacksons nose


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

as "Greasy Blackhead"


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

michael jacksons ears


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

can't hear shit


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

cuz he's dead


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

not for long


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

transformed to zombie


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

just like Jesus


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

jesus ears plastic?


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

was told leather


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

jesus have ears?


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

ears of corn


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

crown of corns?


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

jacket of ham


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

shirt of vermicelli


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

buttons of sultana


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

ill stop now.


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 14, 2011)

Fingering her fish-mitten


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 14, 2011)

Titties titties titties


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 14, 2011)

love the tatas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

motorboat some tits


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

drop a load


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

grab some cocaine


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

rock it up


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

heat that stem


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

burn those lips


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

melt that lighter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

and buy more


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

wake up broke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

with no crack


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

steal Autozone tools


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

sell for cheap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

for maximium benefit


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

smoke more crack


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

through broken antenna


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

in grandmas bathroom


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

cuz its cool


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

when grannys lit


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

dentures fall out


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

super polygrip gums


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

giant gramma tits


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

veiny saucer nips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

great for porn


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

grannys gone wild


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

starring Betty White


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

and Barbara Bush


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

lock the doors


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

ducttape the whores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

for this epic


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

niger music festival


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

with ABBA playing


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

then Disco Dan


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

and some flutes


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

got real high


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

and cow bells


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

smoked a taco


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

snorted a borrito


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

pizza hut combination


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 14, 2011)

combination taco bell


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

combination crack house


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

crackhouse/beauty salon


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 14, 2011)

more cow bells !


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

way way more


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

cow bell orchastra


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

3000 cow bells


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

all in sinc


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

a bovine orchestra


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2011)

thumping christmas tunes


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 14, 2011)

sucking on balloons


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

and eating pasture


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 14, 2011)

waiting for rapture


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

like xmas eve


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

with black Santa


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

starring Danny Glover


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

as Black Santa


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

and Samuel Jackson


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 14, 2011)

as Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 14, 2011)

Samuel(goddamn) Jackson ?


----------



## april (Nov 14, 2011)

has juicy lips


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 14, 2011)

infested with thrips


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 14, 2011)

and Black santa...


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 14, 2011)

Rides on sixes


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 14, 2011)

bitches be trippin


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 14, 2011)

When I swang


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 15, 2011)

wiggle that thing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

tiny little nub


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2011)

Needs a hug


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

make it grow


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2011)

Give a blow




Lol


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 15, 2011)

G, iva bowel.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

? ? ?


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 15, 2011)

magic mushrooms day/night


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 15, 2011)

fat mushroom stamps


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 15, 2011)

on her face


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 15, 2011)

love the taste


----------



## jafooli (Nov 15, 2011)

Singing humpdey dumpde


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

laywhoish swallowed it


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

what'd he eat?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

prolly a loaf


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 15, 2011)

and some toast


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

scrambled eggs> hangovers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

greeneggs and ham


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

green eggs yuck


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

mcdonalds griddle cakes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

is very healthy


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

and taste good


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2011)

Ever had whataburger?


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

this story's shitty


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

like my undies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

green and crusty


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

need a wash


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

but not gonna


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

cuz skidmakrs rule!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

when getting chicks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

with missing teeth


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

and chapped feet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

and juicey juggs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

that squirt booze


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

outa thier pissflaps


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

how bout rum


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

Rum is expensive


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

bacardi smelling nips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

dark or spiced?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

rum or nips?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

if nips, dark


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

tits on ice


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

blue hard nips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

hard spicey nips


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

on a latina


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

a spicy latina


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

starring Eva Mendes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

as "Pretty cooch"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

and J LO............


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

as Bitch Cunt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

in this horror


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

from the barrio


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

filmed on lacation


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2011)

in the sewer


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

of Mexico City


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

where Eric Estrada


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

burps farts and


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

then capt stickyfingers


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

saw a loaf


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

of burrito shit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2011)

dreams of C.H.I.P.S.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

floating in water


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

said "mars bar?"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

don't eat that


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

it's not snickers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

someone ate corn!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2011)

taste good though


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

don't eat it


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

woops sorry bro


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

you'll get salmonella


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

that's a turd


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

can't you tell


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

look how smooth


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

it smells gamey


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

like a pheasant


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

roasted pheasant anus


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 15, 2011)

with trout sperm


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

laywhoish's favorite meal


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2011)

Holy sheep shit


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

he's asleep so


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

poo on head


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

in a turban


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 15, 2011)

laywhoish enjoys this


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

like summer sun


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 15, 2011)

jonnyblaze likes his


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2011)

Chicks on leashes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

with shaved beavers


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 15, 2011)

squeezed pepperoni nipples


----------



## april (Nov 15, 2011)

meaty spicy nipples


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

not pancake titties


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

jesters hat titties


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

turkish slippers boobers


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

Ugandan hanging wowers


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

are all breasts


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

of the world!!


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

Belgian banging skin-bags


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

Tennessee Tattooed titsters


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

Argentinian titty sacks


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

all went to


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

World titty school


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

to learn how


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

to be wonder-tittys..


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

First lesson is?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 16, 2011)

drink Drano quickly


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

jep maern prid.


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

drink drano quickly


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2011)

i love titties


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 16, 2011)

Better believe it


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 16, 2011)

make tits god


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 16, 2011)

mounds of mischief


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 16, 2011)

And runny yogurt

lol


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2011)

used to cover


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 16, 2011)

the highly classified


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 16, 2011)

Shannon Alexander Drank


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 16, 2011)

some man goo


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 16, 2011)

In capt.'s fantasies...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

starring Shannon Alexander


----------



## kether noir (Nov 16, 2011)

as she repeatedly


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2011)

dug up corpses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

for some comapny


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 16, 2011)

and good fun


----------



## 0calli (Nov 16, 2011)

Sucking on bones


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 16, 2011)

gnome mooned me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

kick his ass


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 16, 2011)

kicked his face


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 16, 2011)

he has shattered


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

6000000 dollar gnome


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

we can rebuld him


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 17, 2011)

we have the...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 17, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> we can rebuld him


You are Fail...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

easy there Noobert


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

Johnny 5 Alive


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2011)

and getting hungry


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 17, 2011)

$10,000,000 tit bags.


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 17, 2011)

full of food


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 17, 2011)

yummy food bags


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 17, 2011)

cunt of food


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 17, 2011)

food brimmed pussy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 17, 2011)

Oooh fish pockets!!


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 17, 2011)

Oooh!fish curtains.


----------



## blakasassin1 (Nov 17, 2011)

are so wierd


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 17, 2011)

not at all


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 17, 2011)

perfectly normal wackoes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

normal is overated


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

overrated is normal


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

crack is king


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

in my house


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

pipes are glowing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

lips are burning


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

dick is limp


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

balls are dry


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

ass is chafed


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

from sitting on


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

some milk crates


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

with chronic diahreaha


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

powdered donut lips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

soothe the hemroids


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

Starring Kevin Bacon


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

as"The Proctologist"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

and Wynonna Ryder


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

as "Colon Cleanser"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

also, Colon Powell


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 17, 2011)

Both had swollen


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2011)

cum filled nostrils


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 17, 2011)

from blowing dogs


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2011)

for crack money


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 17, 2011)

By the projects


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2011)

we found three


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

dead skanky hookers


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 17, 2011)

they were nice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2011)

and still fuckable


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 17, 2011)

didn't talk much !!


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 17, 2011)

But will swallow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

a lil cold


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2011)

I smelled mold


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

but it wasnt


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

It was some


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

leftover cock vomit


----------



## swaggy (Nov 18, 2011)

but still manage


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

to make pancakes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

for Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 18, 2011)

and Kate Hudson


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

pubic hair pancakes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 18, 2011)

a chewy surprise


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

doubles as floss


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hopefully no crabs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 18, 2011)

crabcakes for breakfast


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 18, 2011)

how about sausage?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 18, 2011)

how about chili ?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

with Phil Collins


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

new TV series


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

on Oprahs network


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

I messaged laywhoish


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

he said nooooooooooooo


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

after "Stedman Jacksoff"


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

made laywhoish dance


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

the fast tango


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

with pearl necklaces


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

dripping unto chest


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and nipple tasseles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

made of bologna


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

on dark rye


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

with baby swiss


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and gherkin pickles


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

then laywhoish came


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

on his pants


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

and his shirt


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

all classy like


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

but his mom


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

said change clothes


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

and quit cumming


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

around here nomore

[video=youtube;h0JvF9vpqx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

before i put


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

laywhoish come back


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

on someone's underwear


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

and violate you


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

as a reminder


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

of laywhoish coolness


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and cumming problems


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

and his ability


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

pearl necklaces abound


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

to not ejaculate


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

chokes on this


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

laywhoish is god


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

of taco bell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

semen bell grande


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

spicy enchilda man


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

extra blue cheese


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Nov 18, 2011)

fuck 3word story


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

starring John Goodman


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

and Joel Hodgson


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

a ballsack production


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

and Tom Servo


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

music by Dokken


----------



## jonblaze420 (Nov 18, 2011)

then laywhoish came


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

and blew Dokken


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and they left


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

to make pie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

with Laywhoish's gizz


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

they puked up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

from semen botchilism


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

saw Dr. Drew


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

with his eyes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

his bedroom eyes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and heartwarming voice


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

and they crumbled


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

then turned gay


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

like Hazey Grapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

sucks guy's grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

if there sativa


----------



## ohmy (Nov 18, 2011)

pussy is better


----------



## ohmy (Nov 18, 2011)

her squirt in


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

your morning coffee


----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 18, 2011)

ashes to ashes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

tits to tits


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

ass to mouth


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

starring Hazey Grapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

and his dad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

as "the villageidiots"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

turning people stupid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

with thier knowledge


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

of stupid shit


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

Of retarded confusion


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and bullshit lies


----------



## caveman420 (Nov 18, 2011)

decided to urinate


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

into their eyes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2011)

like fucktards do


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

To baby squirels


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2011)

after assraping them


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

For three minutes


----------



## machnak (Nov 18, 2011)

against their wills


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

with no lube


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

they prayed for


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

Wesley Snipes to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2011)

pertisapte in cleanup


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

but was busy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

not paying taxes


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

So no hope


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

he's too black


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

can't be seen


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 18, 2011)

unless he smiles


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2011)

before baseballbat dentistry


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

By a professional


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

named Hazey Grapes


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

Who likes milfs


----------



## ohmy (Nov 18, 2011)

I love pussy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

mother and daughter


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2011)

Kelly and Peg


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and some nachos


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

With a soda


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

and blue margaritas?


----------



## ohmy (Nov 18, 2011)

need a joint


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

so do i...........


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 18, 2011)

4 more months


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 18, 2011)

of crack use


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

I'll be dead


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

The Capt Said


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

right before dying


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

cold and alone


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

dick in hand


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

he imagined fondly


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

fuck I'm dead


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

AIDS not Crack


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

Killed the Capt


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Killed the Capt


untill we shoved


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

crank into Capt's


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

still warm nostrils


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

realized I'm cyborg


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 19, 2011)

better, faster, cranked?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

and ready for


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

all out war


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

fighting with toothpicks


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

against tiny umbrellas


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

safety goggles required


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

toothpicks can kill


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

juggler toothpick hurts


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

umbrella kills too


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

when used rectally


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

it feels gooooooood


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

until it opens


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

and bites you


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 19, 2011)

Stop... No... Don't...


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 19, 2011)

this pain sucks


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

vicodin may help


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 19, 2011)

or a fatty


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> or a fatty


poledancing whore fatty


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

buckets of cellulite


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

as chip dip


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

with horsey sauce


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

on her taco


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

crusty bloody tampons


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

around her neck


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

ans smelling fresh


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

likea summers eve


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

fresh disposable douche


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

aka Hazey Grapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

aka sir fakealot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

lies liek carpet


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

president of NAMBLA


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

but not MENSA


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

he was born


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

a nambla man


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

tryna maka livin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

he knows when


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

to hold em


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

when to suckem


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

with vacuum strength


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

Kenny Rogers Roasters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

are a gamble


----------



## POUND TOWN (Nov 19, 2011)

fuck this thread


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

with no condom


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

like Hazy Grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

and make babys


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

with his sister


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

and a goat


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

starring Pound Town


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

as Hazey Grapes


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 19, 2011)

Dizzles his frost


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

into your wife


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

like something fierce


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

starring OGevilgenius as


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

as the cuckold


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

with guest star


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

the Nasty Boys


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

as OGevilgenius's masters


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

of daily hygiene


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

and bukake videos


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

starring Hazy Grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

as "Cum Magnet"


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

filmed at BoRics


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

on lacation in


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

nambla secret headquarters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

in Tecate Mexico


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

where Quiznos delivers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

little boys to


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

Hazey Grapes house


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

where he oils


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

his sativas up


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

and shoves them


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

in smoke reports


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

that are fabricated


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

from heartfelt dreams


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

of kissing penis


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

just the tip


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

drinking it in


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

like Rod Stewart


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

in spandex gear


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

Biker Fox style


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

after stomach pump


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

from cum intake


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

all weekend long


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

with herpes included


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 19, 2011)

a splasha hepatitis


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

just for flavor


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 19, 2011)

.....,,,.....was a bit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

tasty,needed salt


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2011)

and some penicillin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 19, 2011)

that we brewed


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

salty penicillin popcicles


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 20, 2011)

and nipple discharge


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 20, 2011)

plus rectal discomfort


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

from tape worms


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 20, 2011)

and ass slugs


----------



## machnak (Nov 20, 2011)

made me tired


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

so I masturbated


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 20, 2011)

but snapped cock


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

then cloned it


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 20, 2011)

itsa mother now


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

gonna cross it


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2011)

with anal warts


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 20, 2011)

with a vagina


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 20, 2011)

clitoral sized buds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and bolgna nipples


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 20, 2011)

good for breakfast


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and for brunch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

with your grandmother


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and her friends


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

after getting perms


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and some waxing


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

of their beards


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and shit shutes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

aka dook chute


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

waxed brazilian style


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

for smooth entry


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and quick exits


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

some no wipers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and some spackles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

for Hazey Grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

in his mouth


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

to share with


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

the RIU community


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

in form of


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

shitty grow advise


----------



## ohmy (Nov 20, 2011)

cock meat sandwitch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

all day long


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

ala Hazey Grapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

dressing like women


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

like Bee Arthur


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

with tiny penis


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

and big pubes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 20, 2011)

longer than penis


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 20, 2011)

tree trimmers needed


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 21, 2011)

make pubic wig


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 21, 2011)

called a mirkin


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 21, 2011)

shit you not


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 21, 2011)

irkin my mirkin


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

starring Nate Berkus


----------



## just2see2 (Nov 21, 2011)

The werkus durkus.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

gay clown circus


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 21, 2011)

beware the ringmaster


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

aka Nate Berkus


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 21, 2011)

anal bead juggler


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

world wide champion


----------



## madprofessor (Nov 21, 2011)

of busting nuts


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 21, 2011)

and splitting heads


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

with his gayness


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

and fancy style


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 21, 2011)

and flamboyant flair


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 21, 2011)

pinkshirt and slacks


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 23, 2011)

cock in hand


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 23, 2011)

is Nate Berkus


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 23, 2011)

with bleeding farts


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 23, 2011)

Stained his shorts


----------



## tred522 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ripe his ass


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 23, 2011)

Blarts= bloody sharts !


----------



## 0calli (Nov 23, 2011)

While playing fiddles


----------



## 0calli (Nov 23, 2011)

Eating shitty nibbles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

on the griddle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

with Brick Top


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

the cooking show


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

where the host


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

is Brick Top


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

making ancient recipes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

the he copys


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

and then pastes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

with Danny Devito


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

as Brick Top


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

as the midget


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

dressed like Cher


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

wearing a thong


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

ona navy ship


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

licking poop deck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

ala Brick Top


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

dusty old balls


----------



## smokermore (Nov 23, 2011)

resting on your


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

big fuckin titties


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

with blue veins


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

like Mrs Bricktop


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

fried balogna nipples


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

with runny ketchup


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

in crusty panties


----------



## ohmy (Nov 23, 2011)

i just puked


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

in BrickTops mouth


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

sohe can digest


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

an'eat it later


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

like rotten vajayjay


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

with his boyfriend


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

the ass master


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

pinkshirt Nate Berkus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

noshirt Brick Top


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

sweaty wrinkle chest


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

with man boobs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

and sausage nips


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

but no penis


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

except in mouth


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

and pubic hair


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

also in mouth


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 23, 2011)

likea inner beard


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

with festering boils


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2011)

he eats daily


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

With choda juice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 24, 2011)

and man chowder


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 24, 2011)

with a tall....


----------



## tharoomman (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this a bad time for me to interrupt?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> and man chowder


he uses orally


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2011)

smokey mcsmokester said:


> with a tall....


cock in ass


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 24, 2011)

whip it good!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 24, 2011)

like you should


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

at grandma's house


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 25, 2011)

go down south


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

eat her pie


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 25, 2011)

poke her eye


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

make her cry


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 25, 2011)

pry pussy open


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

dry dusty twat


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

find the treasure


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

ancient webbed treasure


----------



## mae (Nov 25, 2011)

makes modern pleasure


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

when tied together


----------



## abedale (Nov 25, 2011)

What The Fuck ....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

she pisses herself


----------



## Superman44108 (Nov 25, 2011)

on my face


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

Sacrificed goat face


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 25, 2011)

piss in mouth


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 25, 2011)

golden shower lemonade


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

smelling sour hamneggs


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

fishy flap flavour


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

taste I savor


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

on my lips


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

lick my fingertips


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

once then twice...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

scratch my headlice


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

That were pubic...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

look like QBert


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

on my balls


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

big hairy balls...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

old yeti balls


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

Quality Kush Available!


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

not to me


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

salute your shorts


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

Bobby Budnik Blows


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

Big Bubbas Bulge


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

Shmig Shmubbas Shmulge


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

Capt mumbled sucking


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

Shannon's mom's vag


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

So not cool..!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

better than grandma


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 25, 2011)

milk and cookies


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 25, 2011)

For Santa clause


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

from grandmas ass


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 25, 2011)

That's nasty sweet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 25, 2011)

like xmas turds


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 25, 2011)

from elf ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 25, 2011)

lil sparkley pebbles


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 25, 2011)

Rapidly shit out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 25, 2011)

like machingun shit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

shaped like hersheyskisses


----------



## tharoomman (Nov 25, 2011)

that were doing


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

a chocolate orgy


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 25, 2011)

With caramel and


----------



## HighLife4Me (Nov 25, 2011)

midgets with erections.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2011)

fishing for squid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 25, 2011)

and killing myself


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

Softly... With his


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 25, 2011)

Puruvian Snow flake


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 25, 2011)

God damned cocaine...


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 25, 2011)

rotted his brain.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

It turned mushy


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 25, 2011)

rotten pumkin mushy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 26, 2011)

but want more


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 26, 2011)

dizzle frost cream


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

killed three hookers


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

so we found


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

three stronger ones


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 26, 2011)

with calloused hands


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

with huge labia


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

which cost more


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 26, 2011)

because of girth


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

and flappy things


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

scraping the floor


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

leaving snail trails


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

Icredible Vagina discharge


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

is for breakfast


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

porridge like gump


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

herpie scap cake


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

cunt gunk souffle


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

in my coffee


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

poured on face


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

then licked off


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

by tall midgets


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

riding little donkeys


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

with giant heads


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

but no feet


----------



## buddha webb (Nov 26, 2011)

went to Amsterdam


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

for hemp transplants


----------



## HighLife4Me (Nov 26, 2011)

and prostitutes with


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2011)

athletic sex toys


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

for farm animals


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 26, 2011)

Todays screws b-day


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2011)

happy birthday screw


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2011)

light it up!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

happy fuckin birthday


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

rowlman said:


> for farm animals


for PETA testing


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank all yalls



rowlman said:


> for PETA testing


at various locations


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

of the body


----------



## Llamamontana (Nov 26, 2011)

in your head


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

Llamamontana said:


> in your head


on your face


----------



## ohmy (Nov 26, 2011)

what a mess


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

and just started


----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 26, 2011)

home depot breakfast


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

and mufflerman dessert


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2011)

still prostitute shoppin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

but nothin good


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 27, 2011)

Is around here


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2011)

untill we found


----------



## thizz13 (Nov 27, 2011)

five blunted elves


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2011)

all willing to


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

swallow man chowder


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2011)

while gurggling jinglebells


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 27, 2011)

with alka seltzer


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2011)

and battery acid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

in a helicopter


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

and on fire


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 27, 2011)

dressed in drag


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 27, 2011)

wearing a ballgag


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

and peg leg


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

in a sphincter


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

instead of buttplug


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2011)

but got splinters


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

from the woodie


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 27, 2011)

bloody toilet paper


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

on the walls


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 27, 2011)

With shit stains


----------



## ohmy (Nov 27, 2011)

stinky my balls


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 27, 2011)

Down the halls


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

with crimped pubs


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

are in style


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

Even with grandma


----------



## ohmy (Nov 27, 2011)

dirty stinky ass


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

Douche dip stick


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 27, 2011)

smelled like strawberries


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

Covered in mayo


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 27, 2011)

And Lizard piss


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

on a bun....


----------



## brandon727272 (Nov 27, 2011)

soaked in butter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 27, 2011)

and bacon wrapped


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

Hairy scrotum sack


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 27, 2011)

near my crack


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2011)

was deep fried


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 28, 2011)

and jiffy lubed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

ordered to go


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2011)

thru inspection first


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 28, 2011)

checked for crabs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

but not lobsters


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 28, 2011)

they had claws


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

and big teeth


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 28, 2011)

like riding hood ??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

yea she rides


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 28, 2011)

and rides good


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 28, 2011)

like a bronco


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 28, 2011)

Or bucking dinasoaur


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 28, 2011)

on fairy dust


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 28, 2011)

By sexy bbw's


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

wolf just ate


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 29, 2011)

gets aids dies


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

granny eats wolf


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 29, 2011)

dick and balls


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

was just appetizer


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 29, 2011)

nad chowder entre


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 29, 2011)

a la carte


----------



## 0calli (Nov 29, 2011)

Choke a bitch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

while your buddy....


----------



## 0calli (Nov 29, 2011)

Massages a clit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

with a drill


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

makes her hollar


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

dog shock collar


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

made her pee


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

ahhh,golden shower


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

and flower power


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 29, 2011)

is cozy warm


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

blood is warmer


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

fire is hotter


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

pussy taste better


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 29, 2011)

I do agree


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

better than fire ?


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 29, 2011)

oh fuck yeah


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

can't smoke pussy


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 29, 2011)

My penis can


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2011)

can't fuck fire


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

Will fuck pussy !!


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Nov 29, 2011)

smoke it though


----------



## Sandbagger (Nov 29, 2011)

make it burn


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2011)

try the vap


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck the vap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

with a condom


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

fap, fap, fap...


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

Ceiling Cat's Watching...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

slap slap clap


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

need some Ceftriaxone


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

for the CLAP


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

That I contracted


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

from Ike Turner


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

in a 3some


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

fucking my ex


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

and Tina Turner


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

at Snakebite Gulch


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 30, 2011)

Simply the best


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

Tina tight pussy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

but sloppy asshole


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

from riding horses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

with dildo saddles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

allover the countryside


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

riding in circles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

on bumpiest road


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

very rocky terrain


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

then Ike rides


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

rodeo style cock


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

with Nate Berkus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

co-starring Hazey Grapes


----------



## ohmy (Nov 30, 2011)

shit ass garbage


----------



## 0calli (Nov 30, 2011)

Stank hole festering


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 30, 2011)

schwag bud champion


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

of the world


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

faces rematch against


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

a maxi pad


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

Brick Weed McGee


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

wears it proundly


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

in his vajayjay


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

copied and pasted


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

on his forehead


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

mushroom stamp style


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

shitty ass style


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

big white pile


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

stem is glowing


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

torch is going


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

titties are showing.


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

is always mandatory


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

better than statutory


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2011)

raping your cousin


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

with incestual foreskin


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

and festering warts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

that resemble seamonkeys


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

swimming in puke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

like Micheal Phelps


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

with a bong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

and a kickstand


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

up his ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

for added balance


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

He shit twice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

and pissed once


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

down both legs


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 1, 2011)

legs both down


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

smelling the puddle


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

crap all around


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

in his frown


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

turned upside down


----------



## ohmy (Dec 1, 2011)

shit on her


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 1, 2011)

stupid little head


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

tucked in bed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

beggin for cock


----------



## 0calli (Dec 2, 2011)

and white snot


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

few more rocks


----------



## cannofbliss (Dec 2, 2011)

fit into pipes


----------



## 0calli (Dec 2, 2011)

got a lighter ?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

gas stove works


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

watch the hair


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 2, 2011)

or you'll get


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

the insta fro


----------



## 0calli (Dec 2, 2011)

no mow bro


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

mow the snow


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 2, 2011)

clogged up hooter


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 2, 2011)

salad shooter cooter


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 2, 2011)

nice tight pooter


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

sidesaddle on scooter


----------



## herbavor (Dec 2, 2011)

im blazed


----------



## herbavor (Dec 2, 2011)

..............computer


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

up her poooter


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2011)

grab her hooters


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

play like fluters


----------



## herbavor (Dec 2, 2011)

Fukin root her!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 2, 2011)

aroeponic bionic tonic


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

on her thighs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

and green jelly


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 2, 2011)

Below her belly


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

it's kinda smelly


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 2, 2011)

Please tell me


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

tasted alittle gummie


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 2, 2011)

Super sduper crumby


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

still worth tha'money


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

wasn't that funny ?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

said the dummy


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm with stupid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

giant wet vigina


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

on my mind


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

puta cock insida'


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> I'm with stupid


so your alone?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> puta cock insida'


the sandbaggers vagina


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm with rowlman


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

up rowlmans mangina ?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

in your holeman


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> up rowlmans mangina ?


sandbaggers a whinner


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 2, 2011)

said the crybaby^^^^


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

Sandbagger said:


> said the crybaby


was the name


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2011)

of snailbangers lifestory


----------



## herbavor (Dec 3, 2011)

was fuckin' borin'


----------



## herbavor (Dec 3, 2011)

thump easy said:


> aroeponic bionic tonic


heals my boobonic


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

nipple twisted tonic


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 3, 2011)

hooked on phonics


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 3, 2011)

hooked on puchmeat


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

nopolean dina might


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

just took flight


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

with Uncle Reko


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

in search of


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

the holy grail


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

but instead find


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

coked out strippers


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

on their way


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

to Rowls house


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

by the busload


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

to hang out


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

and fuckin party


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

naked and wet


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

is always manditory


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

with good peelers


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

and a'few sqealers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

on thier kneelers


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

for us dealers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

drinkin mad tequilers


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

poledancing in highheelers


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2011)

sliding their beavers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

on Dizzles salami


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dizzle fucked up.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 3, 2011)

Dizzes new avatar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

looks kinda cold


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Avatars are deceiving.


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 3, 2011)

rather be concieving


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 3, 2011)

but not really


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Really am high!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 3, 2011)

red veined eyes


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 3, 2011)

just slits really


----------



## 0calli (Dec 3, 2011)

a vertical smile


----------



## thump easy (Dec 3, 2011)

burb n qweef


----------



## smokajoe (Dec 3, 2011)

harvested my crop


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 3, 2011)

send me some


----------



## 0calli (Dec 3, 2011)

ho ho hoe...............


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 3, 2011)

green giant


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 4, 2011)

bitches and hoes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

are always welcome


----------



## rowlman (Dec 4, 2011)

at my house


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Dec 4, 2011)

and my lap


----------



## smokinheavy79 (Dec 4, 2011)

and my face


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

and groin area


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

Hazey Grapes licks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

dried goat turds


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 4, 2011)

then throws them


----------



## 0calli (Dec 4, 2011)

bullseye sphincter hole


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 4, 2011)

splattered on balls


----------



## 0calli (Dec 4, 2011)

down her hole


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

found a hotdog


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 4, 2011)

needs a bun


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 4, 2011)

with smigma slather


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 4, 2011)

on dan rather


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

asians are sexy


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

just me?? true..


----------



## IHaveADopeDick (Dec 5, 2011)

so he searched


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 5, 2011)

Asian very sexy


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 5, 2011)

i can verify


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 5, 2011)

i live here


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 5, 2011)

with Asian female


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 5, 2011)

No she doesnt!


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 5, 2011)

serve kung pao


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 5, 2011)

no, foot wanks


----------



## 0calli (Dec 5, 2011)

or poopoo plater


----------



## ML75 (Dec 5, 2011)

on my clit


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

fucky sucky $5.00


----------



## 0calli (Dec 5, 2011)

love long time


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

but wont actually..


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 5, 2011)

touch you there


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

without credit details..


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

On my princealbert


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

was that sharp?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

No its round


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

in sex chair


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

yet somehow sharp


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

you changed posts!


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes i did..


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 5, 2011)

away from the


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

blaze an eighth


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

It not fair?


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

With one hair


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

...in sex chair


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

In anal qwadrin


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

what the FWUC


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

no, no sht.


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

im editing posts!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

a misspelt word


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

not really tho


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

Deportation to school?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

I meant mine


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

Smell my finger


----------



## thump easy (Dec 5, 2011)

Taste like chicken


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

...off the boat


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

smells like fish


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2011)

too young, caviar


----------



## herbavor (Dec 5, 2011)

wait what?......... meh


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

dipped in batter


----------



## 0calli (Dec 5, 2011)

Another poopoo plater


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

watch it splatter


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 5, 2011)

FrOm a ladder


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 5, 2011)

makes me gladder


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

Stinky pussy matter


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 6, 2011)

pissy pussy bladder


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

Shit all scattered


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Asshole worn and tatered


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 6, 2011)

chili ring shattered


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 6, 2011)

sutcha tasty platter


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

Throw some atter


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 6, 2011)

lets keep it


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 6, 2011)

a tight butthole


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

Uh not sure


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

and a lightbulb


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

With molded cheese


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

as the filament


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 6, 2011)

filament of doom


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

the 3 fates


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 6, 2011)

the yeast bulb


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

whine whine whine


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

Fat bitches behind


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

the iron curtain


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 6, 2011)

hurting for asquirting


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

...of potato vodka


----------



## ML75 (Dec 6, 2011)

HoLE said:


> making him ejaculate


 
over her face


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

...dragons with wings!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

...or, flying tadpoles


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Uncle fred's shed


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

...has a dartboard


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Never got bullseye


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2011)

...but lost one


----------



## thump easy (Dec 6, 2011)

overtha bolder sholder


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

Fist of fury


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

in her box


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Fury love cocks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

is what women


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 6, 2011)

Want for breakfast


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 6, 2011)

lunch and supper


----------



## ohmy (Dec 6, 2011)

cum all over


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 7, 2011)

her lap cakes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

like warm honey


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 7, 2011)

...and more money


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

swimming in honey


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

like sea monkeys


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 7, 2011)

hanging on the


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

fat puffy nipples


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

a spherical wad


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 7, 2011)

nipples all gone


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

all summer long


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

it was inverted


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

to survive winter


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

with the game


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

with no rules


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

and a lota


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

runaway dirty drewl


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

teen feen looking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

for dirty times


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

twenty twin twin


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

on her chin


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

drewl and glurp!!


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

and the end.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

of her but


----------



## lordjin (Dec 7, 2011)

ended this story.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

down her glory


----------



## thump easy (Dec 7, 2011)

ho ho ho!......


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

does lordjin know


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

this didnt end?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2011)

it never will


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

ill keep posting


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 8, 2011)

pickles and muffins


----------



## thump easy (Dec 8, 2011)

ruffles n truffles


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 8, 2011)

hotdogs and donuts


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 8, 2011)

lingam and yoni


----------



## thump easy (Dec 8, 2011)

pastromi on riu


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

platapus pee stew


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 8, 2011)

spaghetti and me'balls


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

French whores' bread


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 8, 2011)

Sum yung chick


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

slathered in butter


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 8, 2011)

she's totally numb


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

full of cum


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 8, 2011)

please don't burp


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

as she slurps


----------



## thump easy (Dec 8, 2011)

Twisted sister tongue


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 8, 2011)

into your lung


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

twisted titty young


----------



## thump easy (Dec 8, 2011)

She is qweefing


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

isnt this fun


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

and somethings leaking


----------



## thump easy (Dec 8, 2011)

Into her but


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

maybe a nut ?


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

Unhhhh cant cum


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

She wanted some


----------



## 0calli (Dec 8, 2011)

im gonna try


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 8, 2011)

she'll know why


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 9, 2011)

sticky eye lids


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 9, 2011)

And sticky thighs


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

im IM COMING!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

All over her


----------



## ganjames (Dec 9, 2011)

chicken caesar salad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

like its dressing


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

splurged all over


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

for good measure


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

n berried tresures


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 9, 2011)

it wasn't enough


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

spanking that ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

red and raw


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

twisting those nipples


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

into nipple submission


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

purple and perky


----------



## ganjames (Dec 9, 2011)

Like beef jerky


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

they were tough


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

Like beef jerky


----------



## ganjames (Dec 9, 2011)

fuck you asshole.


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

Any freekn tym


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

Only 1 dime


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

Six feet under


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

somebody likes jerky


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

I like turkey


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

smothered in gravy


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

dont forget stuffing


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

next to potatoes


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

smothered in gravy


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

dont forget greens


----------



## thump easy (Dec 9, 2011)

And pinto beens


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

and grandmas pie


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

corn on cob


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

Hate fruit cake


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 9, 2011)

what's in there ?


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

Crusty ol dates


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 9, 2011)

but I thought


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

No dont think


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

Isnt worth it


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 10, 2011)

then she grabbed


----------



## Carljay (Dec 10, 2011)

The other girls


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

gavem cinnamon swirls


----------



## jpill (Dec 10, 2011)

as she screamed


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 10, 2011)

There's no frosting


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2011)

then started shooting


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

some random people


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

and fed rats


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

but were invisible


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

and good LSD


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 10, 2011)

but not hated


----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2011)

but realy consentrated


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Dec 10, 2011)

I Just Masterbated


----------



## ohmy (Dec 10, 2011)

blew one in


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2011)

covered her chin


----------



## ohmy (Dec 10, 2011)

With seamen goooooooo


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

your chin too !!!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

sorry bad aim


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2011)

what a shame


----------



## jpill (Dec 10, 2011)

my boner itches


----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2011)

under the forskin


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

dick wrinkle cheese


----------



## thump easy (Dec 10, 2011)

uhhh thats nasty!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

gooey like taffy


----------



## jpill (Dec 10, 2011)

smegma smells funny


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

santorum great lube


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 11, 2011)

dried nipple discharge


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 11, 2011)

bloody vaginal belch


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 11, 2011)

oversized cum bucket


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

dirk digglers dungeon


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 11, 2011)

starring Ric Flair


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 11, 2011)

"The Nature Boy"


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

aka nasty oldy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 11, 2011)

saggy man boobs


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

erectile squirt disfunctionality


----------



## jpill (Dec 11, 2011)

found himself starring


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

With one eye


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

on the prize


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 11, 2011)

of brown eye


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

of crusty fluffy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

dried turd curds


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 11, 2011)

dingleberry sweet pie


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

choda hair cheese's


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

reeking with diseases


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

but protien rich


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

With little swimmer's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

starring Micheal Phelps


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

and his bong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

in this epic


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Dec 11, 2011)

stoner movie saga


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

with special guest


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

Stoner Swimmer Summer


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

Damnit Dizzle Beatme


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

Hits like woman


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

midget on roids


----------



## rowlman (Dec 11, 2011)

and slamming meth


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

like its tequila


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> like its tequila


With two worms


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

and crack chaser


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

and popeye muscles


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

damn fast dizzlitious


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

but chicken legs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

are way faster


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

than turtle legs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

in a footrace


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

on any Sunday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

any given sunday?


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

Some saturdays too


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

but not leapyear


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

on February 29


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

yes thats right


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not left


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

right of center


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

cut pork chops


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

on the barby


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

with babyback ribs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

from motherfuckin Chillis


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 11, 2011)

pork is good


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

unless your Jewsish


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

on christmas morning


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

make it kosher


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

a hanuka ham


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

hanuka hams rule


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

is still alive


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

rowlman said:


> is still alive


And kicking ass


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

for all hams


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

with green eggs


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

and hash browns


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

and blue margaritas


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

make mine Budweiser


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

were outa that


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Tennesse moonshine then ??


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

and some bacon


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

with a prostitute


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

Better than Dr.Suess


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

thats charges half


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

and works double


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

overtime for free


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

time on Sunday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

8 days weekly


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

swiching whores daily


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

and sometimes nightly


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

sometimes keep both


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

on the hour


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

hakuna ma tata


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

workin and practicing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

those night moves


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

gettin' my share


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

in my 60chevy


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

I used her


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

she used me


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

neither one cared


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

lord i remember


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

backraods alleys trustywood


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

a few pounds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

turn the page


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

here I am .....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

on the stage


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

there I go


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

to score crack


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

rock it up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

with a stripper


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

chor boy anyone?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

busted radio antenna?


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

maybe a socket


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

...or beer can?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 12, 2011)

comet and ajax


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 12, 2011)

the snooter cleaner


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

Dextros cleaner snorter


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

gacked with cateracks


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

gargle with Drain-o


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

buttyhole suction function


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

needs good cleaning


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

or anal bleaching


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 12, 2011)

fifty percent off


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

with nut waxing


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

and nostril doucheing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

at the massage


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

of my penis


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

was a strange


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

and warm feeling


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

a cablast explosion


----------



## thump easy (Dec 12, 2011)

hurt my nuts


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

are inside out


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

now in pieces


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

at my ankles


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2011)

crack whore sandwich


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

with heavy crack


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

horton hears ho's


----------



## Travis9226 (Dec 12, 2011)

so does tiger


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

but never pays


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

withreal money


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

from killing diddlers


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

as a dayjob


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

to feed children


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

protect the innocent


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

behead the scumbags


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

feed the fish


----------



## ohmy (Dec 12, 2011)

summers eve douch


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

ohmy BIG FIST !!!!


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 12, 2011)

two hands clapping


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

1 foot tapping


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 13, 2011)

one ass slapping


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 13, 2011)

My Royal Highness


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 13, 2011)

looks really nice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

very nice indeeed


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 13, 2011)

shes a beauty


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 13, 2011)

trichome forest fantasy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

seas of greeen


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

Rhino dick mean


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 13, 2011)

purple swollen dick


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 13, 2011)

starring Bill Cosby


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

as the butler


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 13, 2011)

serving pudding pops


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

to the bitches


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2011)

up their asses


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

they then said


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2011)

oh thats cold


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 13, 2011)

and so scrumptious


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2011)

when double dipped


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

in smarties and


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2011)

crystal meth sprinkles


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

where's my lighter


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2011)

right over here


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

said the bitch


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2011)

while getting slammed


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

by bill cosby


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

always room for....


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 13, 2011)

iron mike tyson


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 13, 2011)

and more pudding


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

And heidi fleiss


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 13, 2011)

exposed pelvic bones


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

heidis' whore house


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

starring Tom Sizemore


----------



## ohmy (Dec 14, 2011)

who the fuck?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Heidi fucked him


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 14, 2011)

mit einem Tannenzapfen


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 14, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm outta here


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

with fir cones ?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 14, 2011)

pine cone sir


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

yavol mine furor


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 14, 2011)

said the German


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 14, 2011)

with shizer stache


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 14, 2011)

stopem frum floppin


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 15, 2011)

Stinky pinky pie


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 15, 2011)

One itchy eye


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 15, 2011)

one dirty finger


----------



## JOKable25 (Dec 15, 2011)

saves us from


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

a clean hand ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 15, 2011)

to fist with


----------



## sebastopolian (Dec 15, 2011)

a stinky butt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 15, 2011)

like a piston


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

give it hell !!


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 15, 2011)

with rusty parts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 15, 2011)

but alota compression


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

needs head job


----------



## thump easy (Dec 15, 2011)

hand job too


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 15, 2011)

will run better


----------



## blimey (Dec 15, 2011)

with proper lube... rication


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

its a hemi


----------



## 0calli (Dec 16, 2011)

mabe demi moore


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

no not leather


----------



## Sandbagger (Dec 16, 2011)

whip it good


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

in the limosine


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 16, 2011)

nice av Diz


----------



## 0calli (Dec 16, 2011)

wana taste jizz


----------



## Ryandoe11 (Dec 16, 2011)

it taste good,


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll have beer


----------



## ML75 (Dec 16, 2011)

your moms butt


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 16, 2011)

catches nut juice


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 16, 2011)

on the weekend


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 16, 2011)

in deprived situations


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

high on peyote


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 17, 2011)

in the desert


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

fisting drunk skanks


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 17, 2011)

possibly double fisting


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 17, 2011)

sarah jessica parker


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 17, 2011)

parker fisting cher


----------



## 0calli (Dec 17, 2011)

bono boning beluga's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

with his strapon


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 17, 2011)

with Lou Albano


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

and Cyndy Lauper


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 18, 2011)

as Lou's Daughter


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 18, 2011)

raging cum dumpster


----------



## 0calli (Dec 18, 2011)

Pee wee herman ?


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 18, 2011)

sells moms ass


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 18, 2011)

to forrest gump


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 18, 2011)

and Lieutenant Dan


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 18, 2011)

for 1/2 price


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 18, 2011)

stale box chocolate


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 18, 2011)

is always yummy


----------



## 0calli (Dec 18, 2011)

bubba gump shrimp


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 18, 2011)

something bit me


----------



## Hemptation (Dec 18, 2011)

it made me


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 18, 2011)

buy some hookers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 18, 2011)

to take fishing


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 18, 2011)

Out to sea


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 18, 2011)

to catch chicken


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

of the sea


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

But there wasnt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

any beaver wood


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

To make them


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

lil hockey sticks


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 19, 2011)

for slapping balls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

in wooden nets


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

After that guy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

was trapped under


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

A big stupid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

fat beavers beaver


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2011)

That wasn't shaved.


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 19, 2011)

it looked so


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

mother fuckin furry


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 19, 2011)

i couldnt stay


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

or see thru


----------



## InvaderMark (Dec 19, 2011)

with the dirty


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 19, 2011)

drippy green ooze


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 19, 2011)

invader couldnt refuse


----------



## thump easy (Dec 19, 2011)

grimilin hide out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

called a pantyhamster


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Dec 19, 2011)

to squat thrust


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 19, 2011)

Try and bust


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 19, 2011)

full of lust


----------



## thump easy (Dec 19, 2011)

alot of crust


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

goggles a must


----------



## ohmy (Dec 19, 2011)

dripping off her


----------



## D.O.G (Dec 19, 2011)

nasty ass crust


----------



## ohmy (Dec 19, 2011)

While she licked


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

a steamy shitpop


----------



## aftershock (Dec 20, 2011)

for all comers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

and noncomers alike


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 20, 2011)

shitpops better than


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 20, 2011)

a ring pop ......(ouch)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

a seat punch?


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 20, 2011)

A shitty lunch


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 20, 2011)

Some 
fruit punch?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

not sack lunch


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 20, 2011)

with Captain Crunch


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 21, 2011)

and hand balogna


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

nipples are ok


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 21, 2011)

for the purpose


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 21, 2011)

of nibbling, biting


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

And slapping around


----------



## ohmy (Dec 21, 2011)

suck on em


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

good old tittief*ck


----------



## ohmy (Dec 21, 2011)

bigger the better


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

fine sausage wraps


----------



## 0calli (Dec 21, 2011)

Pig intestine wrap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

on pancake tittys


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

flap jack tits ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

yes ...... with suasagenipples


----------



## 0calli (Dec 21, 2011)

Got any ketchup


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

or grey poupon?


----------



## 0calli (Dec 21, 2011)

Roll down window


----------



## 0calli (Dec 21, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

slather it on


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 21, 2011)

wow, such pigs


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

"but of course"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

were classy pigs


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

poupon drives away


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

the cheap whores


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

were over paid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

with monopoly money


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

from free parking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

and comunity chest


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 21, 2011)

take a chance


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 22, 2011)

wear no underpants


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

that have ants


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 22, 2011)

is everything ok?


----------



## 0calli (Dec 22, 2011)

you tell me


----------



## jeeba (Dec 22, 2011)

gotta have faith


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

to get beer


----------



## jeeba (Dec 22, 2011)

beer good yes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

and some nachos


----------



## jeeba (Dec 22, 2011)

without hair please


----------



## 0calli (Dec 22, 2011)

or stale chips


----------



## 0calli (Dec 22, 2011)

crunch like shit


----------



## jeeba (Dec 22, 2011)

bake them shits


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 22, 2011)

to 400 degrees


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 22, 2011)

420 degrees right


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

and 420degrees left


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 22, 2011)

chips are cooked


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

fish is fryin


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 22, 2011)

british be bangin'


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

bangers be danglin


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 22, 2011)

danglers be rockin'


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

bitches be flockin


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 22, 2011)

Whores come knockin'


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 23, 2011)

van isa rockin


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 23, 2011)

balls isa knockin


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 23, 2011)

is this forever?


----------



## ohmy (Dec 23, 2011)

Till whore runs


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 23, 2011)

with 3 sons


----------



## jeeba (Dec 23, 2011)

Shooting six guns!


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 23, 2011)

At two nuns


----------



## jeeba (Dec 23, 2011)

with big bums


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 23, 2011)

with two thumbs


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2011)

singing three songs


----------



## jeeba (Dec 23, 2011)

in backwards thongs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 23, 2011)

banging a gong


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 23, 2011)

getting it on


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 23, 2011)

with bubblin bongs


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2011)

big ding dongs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 23, 2011)

starring Conway Twitty


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 23, 2011)

and Burt Reynolds


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 23, 2011)

mustache love chronicles


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 23, 2011)

co-starring Gery Sandusky


----------



## thump easy (Dec 23, 2011)

with musty lustie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 23, 2011)

as " The Cumdumpster"


----------



## jeeba (Dec 23, 2011)

aka rump humper


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 23, 2011)

or ass pirate


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 23, 2011)

riding a camel


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 23, 2011)

in a race...


----------



## jeeba (Dec 23, 2011)

against the clock


----------



## 420God (Dec 23, 2011)

with only seconds


----------



## pacificarage (Dec 24, 2011)

left to spare


----------



## Kursed Satan (Dec 24, 2011)

but soon, he


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 24, 2011)

Took control with


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 24, 2011)

a daring maneuver


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

butt-powered into crevis


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

like pastry treats


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2011)

Good to eat


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

finger lickin sweets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

after a defeat


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

and to nose


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

some peruvian snowflake


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

got wrong rhyme


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

tokin ona moonslake


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2011)

Feed more treats


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2011)

Playing on phone


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

for athletes feets


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

girls on streets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

ass for cheap


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

a chicks ass


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2011)

Is always nice


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

old chicks ass?


----------



## jeeba (Dec 24, 2011)

think ill pass.


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

prune like ass


----------



## 420God (Dec 24, 2011)

covered in wrinkles


----------



## jeeba (Dec 24, 2011)

Dry like Pringles.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 24, 2011)

dusty and clamy


----------



## Jer La Mota (Dec 24, 2011)

slippery and sloppy


----------



## 0calli (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry ho ho


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

that skankie trick


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 24, 2011)

riding on dick


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

and pulling ears


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

bucking bitchy bronco


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

gang related breath!!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

sex frenzie death !!


----------



## ohmy (Dec 24, 2011)

stick in herazz


----------



## jeeba (Dec 24, 2011)

HO HO HO!ho


----------



## thump easy (Dec 24, 2011)

i am out.......


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

ohmy said:


> stick in herazz


 lots of laffs


----------



## ohmy (Dec 24, 2011)

thump easy said:


> i am out.......


put it in............


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

sexy leg joints


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

wiggle it around


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 24, 2011)

sexy breast points


----------



## ohmy (Dec 24, 2011)

suck on nipples


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

givem a flick


----------



## ohmy (Dec 24, 2011)

cock in her


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 24, 2011)

over worked vag


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 24, 2011)

use other hole


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 25, 2011)

As they sag


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 25, 2011)

Real damn low


----------



## CR500ROOST (Dec 25, 2011)

Damn dirty ho


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 25, 2011)

loves the cuckold


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

love biffins ridge


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

loves niffkins bridge


----------



## jeeba (Dec 25, 2011)

who needa lid?


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

me score before


----------



## jeeba (Dec 25, 2011)

Name of whore?


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Eleanor


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 25, 2011)

gives xmas blowjobs


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

and ball tickling


----------



## jeeba (Dec 25, 2011)

while im shitting.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 25, 2011)

Dirty lil elf


----------



## jeeba (Dec 25, 2011)

<---good pipe health


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 25, 2011)

Slutty Mrs. Claus


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

sucking santas balls


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2011)

lucky st.nick bastard


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrs Claus sexy-draws


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2011)

tube sock titties


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 25, 2011)

soft fur pussy


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 26, 2011)

on your list


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

of things todo


----------



## buddha webb (Dec 26, 2011)

make more lists


----------



## thump easy (Dec 26, 2011)

merry aqua fist


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 26, 2011)

wash your hands


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 26, 2011)

and your arms


----------



## thump easy (Dec 26, 2011)

and but hole


----------



## jeeba (Dec 26, 2011)

Must use soap!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 26, 2011)

and Clorox bleach


----------



## thump easy (Dec 26, 2011)

n tolet cleaner


----------



## jeeba (Dec 26, 2011)

dont touch weiner!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

Fisting her box


----------



## 0calli (Dec 26, 2011)

puff of stank


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 26, 2011)

what the fuck?


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 26, 2011)

snort of crank


----------



## jeeba (Dec 26, 2011)

meth chinned skank


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

with pancake tits


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 27, 2011)

No Holiday Here


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 27, 2011)

or pap smear


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 28, 2011)

grab a beer


----------



## dtp5150 (Dec 28, 2011)

Good morning, [email protected]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 28, 2011)

bitches with stitches


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

karma's a bitch


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

fuck a snich


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

step off son


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2011)

will do sir.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 28, 2011)

good man , thump


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

whos got beer?


----------



## jeeba (Dec 29, 2011)

cold one here.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 29, 2011)

life giving beeer!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

nectar of life


----------



## sebastopolian (Dec 29, 2011)

as I burp...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

up barley goodness


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 29, 2011)

I got moonshine


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

lets make fireballs


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 29, 2011)

it will burn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

japan like hiroshima


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 29, 2011)

don't forget Nagasaki


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 29, 2011)

Eatin some wasabi

(however u spellit)


----------



## ohmy (Dec 29, 2011)

licking her pussy


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 29, 2011)

Grabbin her tushy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2011)

pounding her ass


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 30, 2011)

with giant salami lmao


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

stretching her gash


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

giant hatchet wound!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

thread and needle


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Could not fix.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

with ductape alone


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

she need labiaplasty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

with silly putty


----------



## ohmy (Dec 30, 2011)

super glue fix


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

get the stapler


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

hotdog in hallway


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

looking for mustard


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> looking for mustard


Oh my god


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

i have sinned


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

gave me grin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

smiles are free


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

pussy is not.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

at the convent


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

get nun pussy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

for half price


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

thatd be nice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

and super tight


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

aint that right?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

tighter thana nunscunt


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 30, 2011)

or nun butt


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

No pun intended


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 30, 2011)

While smokina blunt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

that was punny


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Dont smoke blunts.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

with dead people


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tYMAwN73Lw&feature=fvwrel


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 30, 2011)

ic dead people


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

the last verse.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

my fart stinks


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

the missing link


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

cant be found


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 30, 2011)

take a wiff


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Im not brown


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

jus light beige


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 30, 2011)

I like green


----------



## ScotZ (Dec 30, 2011)

> i like green


no hermie though


----------



## JamCE (Dec 30, 2011)

I would rather


----------



## rowlman (Dec 30, 2011)

Suck Mr.bean jeans


----------



## neosapien (Dec 30, 2011)

rowlman said:


> Suck Mr.bean jeans


with a sandwich


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 30, 2011)

and turd cola


----------



## rowlman (Dec 30, 2011)

With lime twist


----------



## elenor.rigby (Dec 30, 2011)

on my birthday??


----------



## rowlman (Dec 30, 2011)

Only for you


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

and some homeless


----------



## heywhatsthatsmell (Dec 30, 2011)

stoned ass hippie


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

under the bridge


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Bums live there


----------



## thump easy (Dec 30, 2011)

sleeping their too


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2011)

my vacation house


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

with a view


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

too a kill


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

of rabid squirrells


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2011)

eating rotten nuts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

off leper kids


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2011)

gaping open soars


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

ooozing that lepercy


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 30, 2011)

tastes like chicken


----------



## beaveis (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

with cheese sauce


----------



## JamCE (Dec 30, 2011)

around the edges.


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

Bye bye lesnar!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

fuck this rain


----------



## jeeba (Dec 30, 2011)

too much precipitation.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

precipitating like mad!


----------



## JamCE (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm soakin' wet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

wrinking like prunes


----------



## JamCE (Dec 31, 2011)

this mother-fuckin' rain


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

cats and dogs


----------



## rowlman (Dec 31, 2011)

I love rain


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 31, 2011)

not golden showers


----------



## missnu (Dec 31, 2011)

unless for hours


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 31, 2011)

yellow and sour


----------



## sebastopolian (Dec 31, 2011)

poo on my...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 31, 2011)

kid's pooh bear


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

caked in shit


----------



## jeeba (Dec 31, 2011)

Going nowhere thread


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

and its great


----------



## SooGuy007 (Dec 31, 2011)

Drizzly Babble zues


----------



## thegersman (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

its Mayan time


----------



## jeeba (Jan 1, 2012)

beamer benz bentleys!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 1, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Bye bye lesnar!


Lesnar's a bitch !!


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 1, 2012)

So she says


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

and makes him


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 1, 2012)

feel real nasty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

about him self


----------



## thump easy (Jan 1, 2012)

and his lil


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2012)

penis has a


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

slight left curve


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 1, 2012)

and a rash


----------



## Masonic72 (Jan 1, 2012)

gave his girlfriend


----------



## Masonic72 (Jan 1, 2012)

A garden weasel


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 1, 2012)

hide the weasel


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 1, 2012)

in the beaver


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2012)

that also carried


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

her bank card


----------



## thump easy (Jan 2, 2012)

wana smell it?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

is it fresh?


----------



## jeeba (Jan 2, 2012)

No it moldy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 2, 2012)

with frumunda cheese


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 2, 2012)

i like cheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

made in Frumunda


----------



## jeeba (Jan 2, 2012)

The Spartans win!


----------



## TheBoozeBrother (Jan 2, 2012)

Because they cheated.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

death many times


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 3, 2012)

and at monopoly


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 3, 2012)

So Santa clause


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

is fat but


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 3, 2012)

kills at Monopoly


----------



## ohmy (Jan 3, 2012)

pussy is better


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 3, 2012)

than moldy cheese


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

im fucked up


----------



## ohmy (Jan 3, 2012)

Psycho cunts suck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

my dick alot


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

of cheeze its


----------



## ganjames (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread has been here for almost 5 years... 
Someone should write every post down and figure out what this fucking story is about.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

moldie cheez its


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 3, 2012)

are caught in


----------



## ohmy (Jan 3, 2012)

stinky ball juice


----------



## ohmy (Jan 3, 2012)

Man bear pig


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm so serial


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

killa ever day


----------



## ohmy (Jan 3, 2012)

Stroke and smoke


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

a twig everday


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 3, 2012)

tree per week


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

grown in creeks


----------



## ohmy (Jan 3, 2012)

Nextweek willdo dirtywhore


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

nevor aroe ever


----------



## TheBoozeBrother (Jan 4, 2012)

I can't stop


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 4, 2012)

untill I drop


----------



## JamCE (Jan 4, 2012)

drop and roll!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 4, 2012)

rip n roll


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 4, 2012)

shit your pants


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2012)

i just sharted


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Jan 4, 2012)

stinks in here


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 4, 2012)

dont clean it!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 4, 2012)

wait... you better.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

wipe yur ass


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 4, 2012)

with your hand


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

then wash em


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 4, 2012)

in pee pee


----------



## Tran Dinh (Jan 4, 2012)

N poo poo. ......


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2012)

pee,and poo , really?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

its a soup


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 4, 2012)

thinking of chili


----------



## thump easy (Jan 4, 2012)

silly hill billy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

sisters are gooooooood


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 4, 2012)

for a threesome


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

shes gota purtymouth


----------



## socaliboy (Jan 5, 2012)

thats kissing my


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

girlfriends sisters roomate


----------



## Canibus7 (Jan 5, 2012)

this is retarded as fucking hellllllllll when will it end


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

its never ending


----------



## Canibus7 (Jan 5, 2012)

but why not


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

the Mayans saidso


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

its thier prophecy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 5, 2012)

as told by


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 5, 2012)

Rowdy Roddy Piper


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 5, 2012)

and the bushwackers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 5, 2012)

the Intercontinental Champions


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 5, 2012)

that see beyond


----------



## rowlman (Jan 5, 2012)

this great story


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 5, 2012)

smile with green


----------



## rowlman (Jan 5, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> smile with green


crooked,mangled teeth


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 5, 2012)

jus like mines


----------



## fxbane (Jan 5, 2012)

lisped the dentist


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

with missing chicklets


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 5, 2012)

from popcorn kernels


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 5, 2012)

in dog kennels


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

chewing on bones


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 5, 2012)

bonin' on shrews


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

made of wood


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 5, 2012)

wooden shrew cocks


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 5, 2012)

with terrible splinters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

that cause infections


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 5, 2012)

gotta pluck them


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 6, 2012)

with rusty tweezers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 6, 2012)

found behind Walgreens


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 7, 2012)

by a dumpster


----------



## jeeba (Jan 7, 2012)

INa piss puddle


----------



## rowlman (Jan 7, 2012)

scabbed and hairy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 7, 2012)

like HazyGrapes's mom


----------



## geewhizimtheshiz (Jan 7, 2012)

Steve...Steveeeee Perry.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 7, 2012)

Dont stop believing!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 7, 2012)

starring Danny Glover


----------



## jeeba (Jan 7, 2012)

Morgan freemans brother?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 7, 2012)

asking or telling


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 7, 2012)

prolly jus sayin


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 7, 2012)

sidney poitier's son ???


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 7, 2012)

is Snoop Dogg


----------



## rowlman (Jan 7, 2012)

who's mom is


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 7, 2012)

Gettin messed up


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 7, 2012)

on tylenol PM


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 7, 2012)

ANd purple drank


----------



## rowlman (Jan 7, 2012)

while sniffing thru


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 7, 2012)

a garden hose


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 7, 2012)

watching animal porn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 7, 2012)

and carving soap


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 8, 2012)

into camel penises


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 8, 2012)

into caramel pieces


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

with nuggat goodness


----------



## rowlman (Jan 8, 2012)

and crispy surprises


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

like a piniata


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

that houses oompaloompas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

with strap ons


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 8, 2012)

TryIng not to


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

run with scissors


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

while cactus diving


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 8, 2012)

gila monster bites


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 8, 2012)

my left nut


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 8, 2012)

OH fukin shit


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

Its falling off!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

now its rollin


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 8, 2012)

On my floor


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

like a marble


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

towards a gutter


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

dam cactus balls


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 8, 2012)

Now there gonE


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

and mice appear


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jan 8, 2012)

And smoke nugs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 8, 2012)

of great cheese!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

with the rats


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

and stray chihuahua's


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

visiting from Nicaragua


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

from the mountains


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 8, 2012)

and green rain


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

better than purple


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

some purple strains


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

are killer though


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

And taste great


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

maybe less filling


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

high in THC


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

fucks me up


----------



## opps (Jan 8, 2012)

in the butt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

like Mexican donkeyporn


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

in the morning


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

with your coffee


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 8, 2012)

&
long island lolitas


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 8, 2012)

donkey fucking senoritas


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 9, 2012)

brazilian fart porn


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 9, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> brazilian fart porn


= spackley scrotal damnation


----------



## rowlman (Jan 9, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> = spackley scrotal damnation


usually cost extra


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 9, 2012)

and its BYOB


----------



## rowlman (Jan 9, 2012)

...with free doughnuts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 9, 2012)

jellys are $.25


----------



## rowlman (Jan 9, 2012)

sprinkled nipple flavored


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

And orange orgasm


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 9, 2012)

gave girl jellydonut


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 9, 2012)

and some herpes


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 9, 2012)

On top'a syphilis


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 10, 2012)

get off her


----------



## rowlman (Jan 10, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> get off her


and take turns


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

switch the bitch!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 10, 2012)

wash,rinse,repeat


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

call new ho's


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 10, 2012)

with less clothes


----------



## 0calli (Jan 10, 2012)

and extra cream


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

bring nachos bitches!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 10, 2012)

from taco bell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

and some meximelts


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 10, 2012)

and some drinks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

im so hungry


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2012)

piece im out...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

weres the tacobell?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

with extra hotsauce


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 10, 2012)

, baja chicken borrito


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

I want gorditas !


----------



## Dank Hands (Jan 10, 2012)

roll it up


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 10, 2012)

with rice, beans,


----------



## thegersman (Jan 10, 2012)

with out wife


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 10, 2012)

And cheesy gorditas!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 10, 2012)

make mine chicken


----------



## rowlman (Jan 11, 2012)

with dolphin dip


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 11, 2012)

and cheezy wazzerz


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 11, 2012)

and big chalupas


----------



## thump easy (Jan 11, 2012)

n hot sause!


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 11, 2012)

Wit no onions


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 11, 2012)

eat Pink tacos!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 11, 2012)

tangy,tuna favored


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

with extra cheese


----------



## rowlman (Jan 11, 2012)

and sour cream


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

for dippping capabilities


----------



## rowlman (Jan 11, 2012)

for chipless dippers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

and double dippers


----------



## jeeba (Jan 11, 2012)

triple nippled strippers!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

that drink Faygo


----------



## jeeba (Jan 11, 2012)

And grow hydro


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

good quality ho


----------



## jeeba (Jan 11, 2012)

never says no


----------



## fxbane (Jan 11, 2012)

gets down low


----------



## jeeba (Jan 11, 2012)

Hits the stroll


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

then starts sprinting


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 11, 2012)

Across naked women


----------



## jeeba (Jan 11, 2012)

cunt punting everyone!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 11, 2012)

got my putter


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 11, 2012)

4 hole in back 9....


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 11, 2012)

putter in hole


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 11, 2012)

shanked the troll


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 11, 2012)

smoked a bowl


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

and shot par


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 11, 2012)

old eagle eye


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 12, 2012)

third eye vision


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

cyclops eye patch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

with tunnel vision


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

not walleye vision


----------



## zo0t (Jan 12, 2012)

Once upon atime


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

eyes of eggs


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

in a magic


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 12, 2012)

technodrome holiday party


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

hosted by three...


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

Michael J Fox


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

dressed in drag


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 12, 2012)

doing speed bumps


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

up his nose


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 12, 2012)

and in rectum


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 12, 2012)

nearly killed him


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

not just once


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

Michael J Fox


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

loves coke bumps


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

up his rectum


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2012)

nostrolitus n anolitus


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

dressed in drag


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 12, 2012)

Tiis thead is closed


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

with flashing butt-plug


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 12, 2012)

that is four





robert 14617 said:


> Tiis thead is closed


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

stars and counting


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

crackwhore bluelight specials


----------



## thump easy (Jan 12, 2012)

herpie deep throught


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

thump easy said:


> herpie deep throught



VD fur coat


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

thump easy said:


> herpie deep throught


was her nickname


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

callsign was "breaktimebetty"


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

foxy seat covers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

on her rollerskates


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> on her rollerskates


Pregnant roller skates ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

shes ghetto fabulous


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Pregnant roller skates ?


are too slow


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> shes ghetto fabulous


rollerskating over potholes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

fuck the rollerskates


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

there not babysafe


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

holes of pot ?


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 12, 2012)

shit inside of


----------



## rowlman (Jan 12, 2012)

holes of hoes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

dead on railroadtracks


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)

wearing satin slacks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

and broken heels


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

broke ass bitches


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

gettin my money


----------



## pplayer104 (Jan 12, 2012)

and my dick


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

they be stealin'


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

bottles of faygo


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)

Faygo what the?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

ho's love it


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)

_10 letters..._

ha ha ha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

fuckimouta raw rollingpapapers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 12, 2012)

dam that sucks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

like abroken ho


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 12, 2012)

with three toes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

and a kickstand


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

and no dentures


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

yummy ass gummys


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

no nibble factor


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 12, 2012)

like horses mouth


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

nibblin' on corn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

what about popcorn?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 12, 2012)

with extra butter ?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 12, 2012)

Listening to strutter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

not sally struthers


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

wanna make momoney ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

being a lotlizzard


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

they all do


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

good on fridays


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

wore out monday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

sucking by tuesday


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

doctor on Wednesday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

dead on thursday


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

new ho friday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

fresh meat fridays!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 13, 2012)

butcher by Saturday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

traintracks by sunday


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 13, 2012)

Repeat on monday


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 13, 2012)

smashinuphard on tuesdays


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jan 13, 2012)

i got some.


----------



## rowlman (Jan 13, 2012)

get'ur freak'on Friday


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank Fuckits Friday


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

friday the 13th


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 13, 2012)

oh my buddha!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 13, 2012)

"jhee he ha"


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 13, 2012)

holy hell holes


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 13, 2012)

in the circus


----------



## jeeba (Jan 13, 2012)

there are clowns


----------



## neosapien (Jan 13, 2012)

some are happy


----------



## jeeba (Jan 13, 2012)

most are scary!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 13, 2012)

some are sleezy


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

some are wheezy


----------



## jeeba (Jan 13, 2012)

The Big Easy!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 13, 2012)

smells kinda cheezy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 13, 2012)

Clown car scent


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

smells like balls


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

dizzle likes it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

dizzle loves it


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jan 13, 2012)

eggs and bacon


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

hangover remedy works


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 13, 2012)

for date rape


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

and snuff movies


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 13, 2012)

starring LaurenceFishburne's daughter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

as "the streetwalker"


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 13, 2012)

and shes pissed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

and cracked out


----------



## 420God (Jan 13, 2012)

but ready for


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

a fisting session


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 13, 2012)

with Mark Hamil


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

and his corvette


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 13, 2012)

and wayne gretsky


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

riding shotgun yelling


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

do it boys!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

Oprah Winfrey takes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

tuba sized cock


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

coke laced dildos


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

and tuna cock


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

wrapped in cock


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

up her clacker


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

rattling piss flaps


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

clowns pocket vagina


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

packing a zuchinni


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

and 20 eggs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

for tommorws breakfast


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

Oprahs vagina is


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

all tore up


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

hanging twat lips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

like meaty curtains


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

flapping and steamy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

with pussy cheese


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> with pussy cheese


melted on nachos


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 14, 2012)

Made for movies


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

with tramp smegma


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 14, 2012)

and rectal warts


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

on the tongue


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 14, 2012)

dirty bung sponge


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

full of manchowder


----------



## BeaverFlip (Jan 14, 2012)

I just came


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

to the party


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

wearing only shoes


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

and one sock


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

on his cock


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

with pantyhose mask


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

hunting for hookers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

with his .44


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

and crack traps


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

camoflauged as crackrock


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

used for bait


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

for worldwide ho's


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

excepted as payment


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

like illegal tender


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

kinda like VISA


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

and save-a-child fund


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

or make-a-wish foundation


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

that was bad


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

(rowlman burst into flames)


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

fan the flames


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

running in circles


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

looking for contactlenses


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

while juggling chainsaws


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

and plate spinning


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

a dry turd


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

damn the hair


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

on Dizzes avatar


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

is fuckin awesome


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

is classy shit


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

like 1970's pussydue


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

who is that


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

maybe my dad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

with mangina hair


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

and priceless expression


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

reeking of distinction


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

and old cheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

and pipe tobacco


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

with dragon breath


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

thats lacking fire


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

He looks stressed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

likes hes guilty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

of murder maybe


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

what a freak


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2012)

he looks done


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

on good acid


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

hair bear bunch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

hair bears care!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 14, 2012)

about big hair


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

to be fair


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

is he alive


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

yes....doin time


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

big hair crime?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

killed a ho


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

with his hair?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

he sports wigs


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

hes a wigger


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

im not rascist


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

thats funny shit


----------



## jeeba (Jan 14, 2012)

Don Kings brother^


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

Don Kings twin


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

im not rascist


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

im a wig.....


----------



## jeeba (Jan 14, 2012)

With high heels?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

im not rascist lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> im not rascist lol


 lots of laffs


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

serious hair man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

dude is bald


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

gets it mowed


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

its a wig?


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

hes a wigger!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

with no wig


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

hes wiggin out


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

He is mad!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

some say eccentric


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

wigless in prison


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

wears a skullcap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

a backwards yamika


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

that is funny


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

im laffin still


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

im not rascist


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

pack it in


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

have spilt coffee


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

burnt my knee


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

hold the hair


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

my sides hurt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

pissed myself alil


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

child like hysteria


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

im not rascist


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

pphheewwww bad man


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

buying a wig


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

just like his


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

what a wigger


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

the biggest man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

is always bigger


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

rollin a spliff


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

than a midget


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

calm a little


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

smokin a bowl


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

syrup of figs


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

rhyme it up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

nectar ofthe wig


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

needs more pollen


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

to aid pistils


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

its his son


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

of the bitch


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

http://bit.ly/wwmNRE


its his son


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

he never wanted


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

who would want


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

bird nest hair


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

Iggy pop face


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> Iggy pop face


Sprayed with mace


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

shot to space


----------



## jeeba (Jan 14, 2012)

left without trace!


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

iggy pop freebase


----------



## jeeba (Jan 14, 2012)

You know this.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

I gotta piss


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

aim..dont miss


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

oops on floor


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

hes my hairo


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 14, 2012)

Water for poor


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

crack for whore


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

capitalism wants more


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

leading to war


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 14, 2012)

piles of dead


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 14, 2012)

hookers are everywhere


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

It isn't fair


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 15, 2012)

noone will share ?


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

slut for money


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

At the fair


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

Where they spontaneously


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2012)

conbusted into dust


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

and blew into


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

magic musgroom powder


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

twisting and shouting


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

air is dreaming


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2012)

over fungus fields


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

fields of dreams


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2012)

torched and flooded


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

shimmering colour changes


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2012)

from the napalm


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

at my farm


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

ryming with reason


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 15, 2012)

its mushroom season


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

of joyous thanksgiving


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 15, 2012)

for smackin hoes


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

pimping aint easy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 15, 2012)

pimp slappin ho's


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

showin those bitches


----------



## stonerman (Jan 15, 2012)

my big weiner


----------



## fumble (Jan 15, 2012)

fwap fwap fwap


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

tip tap tat


----------



## stonerman (Jan 15, 2012)

said the hippo


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

with no regret


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2012)

from hippo hookers


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

anal hippo sex


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 15, 2012)

for half price


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 15, 2012)

stud special she


----------



## fumble (Jan 15, 2012)

said, "$2 dollahs."


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

Ain't nothin free!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 15, 2012)

except pirate hookers


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 15, 2012)

arhg... me pecker


----------



## yesca99 (Jan 15, 2012)

walk the plank


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 15, 2012)

Or get shanked!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

thar she blows


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

balls deep action


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 16, 2012)

love the avatar...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 16, 2012)

kill me laughing


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 16, 2012)

fuck your mama


----------



## zo0t (Jan 16, 2012)

faster harder stronger


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 16, 2012)

hangy balls swinging


----------



## zo0t (Jan 16, 2012)

_Imagine the Possibilities_


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 16, 2012)

beef curtains flappin


----------



## zo0t (Jan 16, 2012)

_Onward and Upward_


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

to the batcave


----------



## stonerman (Jan 16, 2012)

batman stole my


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2012)

virginity that bastard


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

didn't cuddle afterwards


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2012)

or reach around


----------



## edsthreads (Jan 16, 2012)

my banjo string


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 16, 2012)

that vamp prick...


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 16, 2012)

more like vampman...


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 16, 2012)

coldhearted son bitch...


----------



## silasraven (Jan 16, 2012)

is so bored


----------



## stonerman (Jan 16, 2012)

and horny because


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

Robin's a dragqueen


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 16, 2012)

sporting back hair


----------



## stonerman (Jan 16, 2012)

choking his chicken


----------



## cannofbliss (Jan 16, 2012)

like ace & gary


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

high on terpentine


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

and Batmans asswax


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

to run faster


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

into Jokers orgy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

for some cuckold


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

and sword fights


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

fighting cock crime


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

one cock at-a-time


----------



## fumble (Jan 16, 2012)

Cock-adoodle-do


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

weres catwoman at?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

in batmobile trunk


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

all lubed up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

for the slipenslide


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

into Gothams crackhouse


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 16, 2012)

Bruce wayne was


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

making stems glow


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

and pimpin Robin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

to the Mexicans


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

for rock money


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

and free churros


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

until Robins ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

could not continue


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

without Batmans lips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

resesitating his shitshoot


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

after each load


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

of mexican babybatter


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

he usually swallows


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

but hes full


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

stomach pumps broken


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

cumgauge on F


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

switch batgirl on


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

indigent payment plan


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

of 5 heroic


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

unicycle riding prostitutes


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

catscratch fever nipplebusters


----------



## stonerman (Jan 16, 2012)

ted nugent says...


----------



## neosapien (Jan 16, 2012)

get them young


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

wango tango testical-tickler


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

buttfuckers over here


----------



## stonerman (Jan 16, 2012)

cocksuckers over there


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

ass munchers everywhere


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

sucking hard meatmuscles


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

(im not the captain of that ship)


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

pays well someplaces


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

ask monica lewinski


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

shell fuck a


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

4 horsepower jackhammer


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

in the driveway


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

for full dispplay


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

untill someones dead


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

and thoroughly penitrated


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

and highspeed fucking


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

life is short


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

(dont know if that flows, but its funny...)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

so use jackhammers


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

on low settings


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

to safely masterbate


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

with a jackhammer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

and not die


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

for jesus said


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

"Take thy jackhammer"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

smash thye pussy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 16, 2012)

stonerman said:


> ted nugent says...


Free for all


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

and eat roadkill


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

maggit infested stuffulufogus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

got catscratch fever


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

from uncooked feline


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

starving for musclemeat


----------



## 0calli (Jan 16, 2012)

And tongue sweat


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

after extenuous lipsmacking


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2012)

with rabid monkeys


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

packing some AIDs


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

Bloddy death shit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 16, 2012)

drinking bad gatorade


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

mushroom concoction generously


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

off to wonderland


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

now 10ft tall


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 16, 2012)

spooning with groundham


----------



## AmplifyEffortlessly (Jan 16, 2012)

on the enphronz


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 16, 2012)

while gargling laxatives


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

and juggling scrotums


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2012)

chinney chin chin


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 17, 2012)

With her friends


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

big brown beaver


----------



## rowlman (Jan 17, 2012)

with the dizzles-avatar-du


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

pubic hair wig aka Merkin.....look in dictionary under Merkin and dont laugh.......sorry for the amount of words,


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

dizzys pubic wig


----------



## rowlman (Jan 17, 2012)

made it difficult


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 17, 2012)

with ronald mcdonald


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

to knit with


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 17, 2012)

2 mcflurry's and


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 17, 2012)

Mc weed sorbet.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 17, 2012)

not the Mcshits!


----------



## stonerman (Jan 17, 2012)

Ronald McDonald is


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 17, 2012)

increasing obesity for


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 17, 2012)

delighted chubby chasers.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

with beergoggles on


----------



## silasraven (Jan 17, 2012)

have head aches


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

from crack overload


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 17, 2012)

whoring down I-75


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 17, 2012)

smoking a joint


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

bustin mad caps


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 17, 2012)

making lips flap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

yippety yap yap


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 17, 2012)

major ass smack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

on cheap ho's


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 17, 2012)

givin' cheap blows


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

for the 75%offsale


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 17, 2012)

I gotta coupon


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

for free entry


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 17, 2012)

through the backdoor !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

near the coatcheck


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 17, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> near the coatcheck


girls' ass crack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

that was hairy


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 17, 2012)

with dingle berries


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

call Danny Bonaduchi


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

he'll eat them


----------



## 0calli (Jan 18, 2012)

Ohh shit nibbles


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 18, 2012)

the poo-choo train!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

just showed up


----------



## neosapien (Jan 18, 2012)

and told me


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

I like big


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

silver dollar nipples


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

on my banjo


----------



## laywhoish12 (Jan 18, 2012)

now its time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

to raise hell


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

and kick kittens


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

thru church windows


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

torched and burning


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

synagouges on saturdays


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

for hooker hunts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

for hot Isrealis


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

kept as sexslaves


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

and drug mules


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

and target practice


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

or Sunday strolls


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

thru the park


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

assulting random loons


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

who are unarmed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

and eating fish


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

in my gigantic


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 18, 2012)

hemorrhoid infested anus


----------



## jeeba (Jan 18, 2012)

oompa loompa mobile


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

is humping my


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

cats poop shoot


----------



## jeeba (Jan 18, 2012)

Its not squalling


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

but it will


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

like prison rape


----------



## ChronicObsession (Jan 18, 2012)

erects my penis


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

for big bubba


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

and grape jelly


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

used for lube


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

as lubrication for


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 18, 2012)

The super dry


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

ass awaiting destruction


----------



## rowlman (Jan 18, 2012)

don't forget flavor


----------



## stonerman (Jan 18, 2012)

fried squirrel testicles


----------



## silasraven (Jan 18, 2012)

that are tired


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

like sweet breads


----------



## jeeba (Jan 18, 2012)

fourteen thousand nine!


----------



## jeeba (Jan 18, 2012)

Im from America!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

central or south?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hes from Guatamala?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

check his papers


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

at the bordello


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

makin night moves


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

felt the lightning


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

in the summertime


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

with Mungo Jerry


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

pimpin russian ho's


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

with cold pussy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

and sore mouths


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

and mouth sores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

from dirty ass's


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

they be lickin'


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

to get paid


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

to buy vodka


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

with ho stamps


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

for blowing tramps


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

on wheelchair ramps


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

such little scamps


----------



## rowlman (Jan 19, 2012)

slurpin like champs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2012)

money shot frenzy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

world bukakke chamipon


----------



## stonerman (Jan 19, 2012)

eating a soggy


----------



## rowlman (Jan 19, 2012)

faulty vaginal implant


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

by the ocean


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

fucking a mermaid


----------



## rowlman (Jan 19, 2012)

with some friends


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

as beached carp


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2012)

foundoling anol sachulets!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

until they break


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2012)

into quantum heeps


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

of broken ass


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2012)

like the avi????


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

Phil Specter rules!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2012)

smell my finger....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

comon... not again ???


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2012)

ha ha ha!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

im fuckin stoned!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 19, 2012)

me too man!!!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 19, 2012)

camel riding monkeys


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

yelling "hey infidels"


----------



## rowlman (Jan 19, 2012)

spitting humus everywhere


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

during opium harvest


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

Im standing stoned


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

hitchhiking for ho's


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

While trance dancing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

in scuba wear


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

And 1 flip-flop


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

in yur backpack


----------



## rowlman (Jan 19, 2012)

with nipple clamps


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

its cold inthaD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 19, 2012)

as'a witches pussy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

sweatin ice cubes


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

And sphincter bleach


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

like a maniac


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

Drinking spermicidal mountaindew


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

to be safe


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

From 7 deadly


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

sexually transmitted deceases


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

0calli said:


> From 7 deadly


Aids infected snatches


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

full blown aids?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

And herpagonasypha crabs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2012)

cheesy yeast infections


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

Splatterd on tattered


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

shiton and shattered


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

all over Manhattan


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

like an enema


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

Teabagged and dragged


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 19, 2012)

0calli said:


> Teabagged and dragged



Into the sewer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

fora cocktail party


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2012)

at Crackhead Charlie's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

hosted by elves


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2012)

dressed as pornstars


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 20, 2012)

drunk on boonsfarm


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2012)

eating lucky charms


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

with chocolate milk


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2012)

and Meth cookies


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 20, 2012)

sprinkled with pubes


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2012)

and scab crunchies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

feeding rabid hookers


----------



## stonerman (Jan 20, 2012)

is a hobby


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

of Charlie Sheens


----------



## stonerman (Jan 20, 2012)

everyday when he


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

hits the stem


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2012)

to stay trim​


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

above the rim


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2012)

like'a slim jim


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

named tiny tim


----------



## jeeba (Jan 20, 2012)

In your pants!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

wanna suck it?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

like the Sasquatch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 21, 2012)

starving for sausage


----------



## Shaggy Green (Jan 21, 2012)

just licking my


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

girlfriends sisters ass


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

(Is that you finshaggy?).... you can't hide there!)


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2012)

coughed a sasuage


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2012)

bad meat ingestion


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

causes intestinal infections


----------



## mae (Jan 21, 2012)

give some directions


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

before vaginal inspection


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

she must bathe


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

with two Apes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

beating her clam


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

just until tender


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

then lightly seasoned


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

and slow cooked


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

in fonduu suace


----------



## stonerman (Jan 21, 2012)

and leprechaun terds


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

hand picked steaming


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

in the crockpot


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

then bacon wrapped


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2012)

taste like chicken


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

but more tangy


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 21, 2012)

must be rancid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

and lacking nutrients


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

or needs salt-n-pepper


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

to enhance it


----------



## rowlman (Jan 21, 2012)

for carnival grillin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

at the orgy


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

the musical version


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

starring Bette Midler


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

and Ricky Retardo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

as movie stars


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

playing singing pornstars


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 22, 2012)

with dildo microphones


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

for everyone's pleasure


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

and charity concerts


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

for disabled prostitues


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 22, 2012)

with anal warts


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2012)

and turrets syndrome


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

are auctioned off


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

to lowest bidder


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

with wheelchair ramp


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

loading dock facility


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

for whore dropoff


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

and skank pickups


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

vallet pimp parking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

for conversion vans


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Jan 22, 2012)

made from nachos


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

skunkpunk13 said:


> made from nachos


by Senior Buttcheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

and chef gringo


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

using Tiawana alleycat


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

to make moogooguyshoo


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2012)

best served la'carte


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

at the buffet


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> at the buffet


With Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 23, 2012)

and some sluts


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 23, 2012)

with (big-ass) butts


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2012)

for snappin nuts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

like rabid mutts


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2012)

make nice kick-toys


----------



## stonerman (Jan 23, 2012)

when mad at


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

lying bitch wives


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2012)

????howd you know???


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

its common place


----------



## jeeba (Jan 23, 2012)

in these times!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 23, 2012)

ha ha ha...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

ho ho ho !


----------



## SooGuy007 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wheres that bong?!!?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 23, 2012)

i dont know ?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2012)

how to grow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

moss on rocks


----------



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

because i am?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

not a rock


----------



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

i think im?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

low on posts


----------



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

hook me up lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

thats 4 lol


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

i need more


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

you owe someone?


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

a great big?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

life or death?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

walk this way?


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

so i can??


----------



## Tenner (Jan 24, 2012)

open the can


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

of whoopass this'mornin


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

yes or no?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

just after yesterday


----------



## zo0t (Jan 24, 2012)

Shit aint funny


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

sometimes shits funny


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

dogshits not funny


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

thats funny shit


----------



## zo0t (Jan 24, 2012)

batshit iis funny


----------



## elenor.rigby (Jan 24, 2012)

batman is not


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

but robin is


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

a crossdressing whore


----------



## zo0t (Jan 24, 2012)

with two penises


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

And enlarged clitoris


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

on each finger


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

for reading braille


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

on dick tips


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

or like KFC


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

finger licking good


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 24, 2012)

until the finger


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 24, 2012)

gets door jammed.


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

and swells like


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 24, 2012)

a bee's ass


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

taste like honey


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

and very sticky


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

Oooey gooey icky


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

dont be picky


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

lick the tippy


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

My piss hole !!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

while I crap


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

hum some rap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

but dont fapp


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

Or get clapped


----------



## beardo (Jan 24, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/505792-clothes-dryer-conspiracy.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

is very dry


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

dry like the?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

exwife of mine


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

Utilshe met Capt.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

and got AIDs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

and pubic lice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

from Dizzles ho's


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

im not racist


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

get a facelift


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

and breast implants


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

Bigger than infants


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

and lipo suction


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

out the ass


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 24, 2012)

puff puff pass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

ass gas orgrass


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

Make u spazz


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

starring Ralph Macchio


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

as "hazey grapes"


----------



## jeeba (Jan 24, 2012)

Aye Daniel san!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

bonsai mother fucker!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

Wax on wax


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

off her mustashe


----------



## jeeba (Jan 24, 2012)

Pay with cash!


----------



## stonerman (Jan 24, 2012)

so whores can


----------



## jeeba (Jan 24, 2012)

admire my swag


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

not my shwag


----------



## jeeba (Jan 24, 2012)

call a cab!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

or hitch hike


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

on your bike


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

double riding midgets


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

*WHILE SCREAMIMG Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious* !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 24, 2012)

i cant compeete


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

gotta thump harder


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

If not cheat


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

Kraft eat dinner


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

was it cheesey?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

With extra cheese?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

cheddar is better


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

pussy iz betta


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

Specially puerto rican


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 24, 2012)

cock fight at


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

The place where


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

daddys ballbags lol


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2012)

fucking $10 crackwhores


----------



## nztoker (Jan 24, 2012)

with a firehose


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 24, 2012)

And powdered nostrils


----------



## rowlman (Jan 25, 2012)

using a jackhammer


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 25, 2012)

to pound punchmeat


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 25, 2012)

in their snatch


----------



## rowlman (Jan 25, 2012)

without a scratch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

free of tax


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 25, 2012)

so just relax


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 25, 2012)

blaze those cataracts


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

with chronic sacks


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Peggy Bundy pussyflaps


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

are quarter pounders


----------



## 420God (Jan 25, 2012)

dripping with sticky


----------



## jeeba (Jan 25, 2012)

Id hit it!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

with the car


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

and my wiener


----------



## jeeba (Jan 25, 2012)

One mean cunt!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Marcy Darcy sucked


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

The biggest fuckin


----------



## silasraven (Jan 25, 2012)

golf ball threw


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

ass out mouth


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Back in ass


----------



## jeeba (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh a snowballer?


----------



## asafan69 (Jan 25, 2012)

No. Abject failure


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Naughty by nature


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

Gangstas On Drugs


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Smaller than bugs


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 25, 2012)

Bigger than thugs


----------



## rowlman (Jan 25, 2012)

crawling on rugs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

smokin fat nuggs


----------



## rowlman (Jan 25, 2012)

gettin balls tugged


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Spittin out blood


----------



## rowlman (Jan 25, 2012)

shittin out mud


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Grabbin more bud


----------



## anycoloryoulike (Jan 25, 2012)

leaving your buds


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

greavin 4 more


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Dispensaries are stores


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

expensive azz whores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

suckin cheap dick


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

shootin genital spit


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

hairey arm pits


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

with giant clitz


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 25, 2012)

and vaginal zits


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

callin Irishmen "Micks"


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

n welshman "twits"


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

while shakin tits


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

and takin shits


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

eatin bacon bits


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

different culture clits


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

eatin acid hits


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

On no sleep


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

raping innocent sheep


----------



## nztoker (Jan 25, 2012)

while grandma watches


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

in her jeep


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Records without pauses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

mixin the sauces


----------



## rowlman (Jan 25, 2012)

for mob bosses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

friends of Hoss's


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

with no losses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

and expensive faucets


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Made of gold


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

it looks bold


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

in stories untold


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 25, 2012)

many years old


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

it finally unfolds


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 25, 2012)

Trust comes out


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 25, 2012)

Make them shout


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

"let me out!"


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 26, 2012)

they did pout !


----------



## nztoker (Jan 26, 2012)

killin me softly


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 26, 2012)

with rubber bands


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 26, 2012)

and stinky hands


----------



## nztoker (Jan 26, 2012)

wolf lyk fangs


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 26, 2012)

Big ol' wangs!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

orange like tang


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharp like fangs


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

girly motorcycle gangs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

ridin' dildo seats


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 26, 2012)

calling shotgun anal


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

chili dog style


----------



## silasraven (Jan 26, 2012)

hopping for a mile


----------



## johndillinger1911 (Jan 26, 2012)

and his mother


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

prostitutes school zones


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 26, 2012)

backpacks stuffed with


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

cookies and dynomite


----------



## silasraven (Jan 26, 2012)

selling to kids


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

for constructive education


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 26, 2012)

Making us impatient


----------



## nztoker (Jan 26, 2012)

silence i killu!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 26, 2012)

and your shitzu


----------



## nztoker (Jan 26, 2012)

killu ju jitsu


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 26, 2012)

on Dizzles hairdoo


----------



## nztoker (Jan 26, 2012)

and breast implants


----------



## jeeba (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmmm tramp stamp!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

sticky pantie scabs


----------



## nztoker (Jan 26, 2012)

dangle berry bumholes


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

hairy lip moles


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 26, 2012)

on her smashhole


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 26, 2012)

twice hard , fast


----------



## nztoker (Jan 26, 2012)

soft n slow


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2012)

stems will glow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

rocks will blow


----------



## nztoker (Jan 27, 2012)

on saints row


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 27, 2012)

alter boys blow


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 27, 2012)

freebasing powdered cleaners


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

for quick resale


----------



## laywhoish12 (Jan 27, 2012)

pay your bail


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

checks in'tha mail


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

wrtitten with brail


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

saturated in ale


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

and lookin pale


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

like quality yale


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

rock hard shale?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

and some scanks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

whippin up crank


----------



## nztoker (Jan 27, 2012)

ho's names frank


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

like to spank


----------



## nztoker (Jan 27, 2012)

front and back


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

spark the crack


----------



## jeeba (Jan 27, 2012)

Till it pops!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2012)

liquid LSD drops


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

makes panties drop


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 27, 2012)

Fuck the cops


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

and pudding pops


----------



## thump easy (Jan 27, 2012)

gang related breath


----------



## jeeba (Jan 27, 2012)

a gruesome death


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

No one left


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

breakout the meth


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

Where's the ref?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

swimming to Peru


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

whilst raping sharks


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

And dodging narcs


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

Spying after dark


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 28, 2012)

querkle, sweet tooth,


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

violator/ bubba kush here


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

was that three?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 28, 2012)

Three for sure


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

snows fuckin blowing


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2012)

gotta go shovel


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

wait, it'll melt


----------



## jeeba (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn global warming


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

is not cool


----------



## stonerman (Jan 28, 2012)

eating your stool


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

is not cool


----------



## stonerman (Jan 28, 2012)

when rowlman is


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 28, 2012)

reaming stonerman hard


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

jackhammering his ass


----------



## stonerman (Jan 28, 2012)

a complicated task,


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2012)

requiring a flask


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

and gas mask


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2012)

for whiskey casks?


----------



## 420God (Jan 28, 2012)

sure, why not


----------



## silasraven (Jan 28, 2012)

frankenstein's drunk now


----------



## HoLE (Jan 28, 2012)

no idea how


----------



## SocataSmoker (Jan 28, 2012)

unless it was...


----------



## HoLE (Jan 28, 2012)

dirty zombie water


----------



## Hooha (Jan 28, 2012)

which was also


----------



## HoLE (Jan 28, 2012)

infested with maggots


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 28, 2012)

making leper stew


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

For the crew


----------



## rowlman (Jan 28, 2012)

served with coleslaw


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

And grape koolaid


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

spiked with ripple


----------



## nztoker (Jan 29, 2012)

eatin dog dribble


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

sucking prostitutes nipple


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 29, 2012)

Like we do


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 29, 2012)

oooh titty residue!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

did she moo?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 29, 2012)

And threw you


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

into the goo


----------



## silasraven (Jan 29, 2012)

of green trees


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

and shroomy hillsides


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 29, 2012)

Purple pill rides


----------



## silasraven (Jan 29, 2012)

away from the dives


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

and random drivebys


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 29, 2012)

in the hood


----------



## silasraven (Jan 29, 2012)

of rich estates


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

or the farm


----------



## silasraven (Jan 29, 2012)

down the road


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

by the lake


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 29, 2012)

Where the people


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 29, 2012)

handle venomous snakes


----------



## silasraven (Jan 29, 2012)

with sharp teeth


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

and tangy aftertaste


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 29, 2012)

like toe jam


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 29, 2012)

With dill pickle


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 29, 2012)

and whipped cream


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

covered tuna taco


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 29, 2012)

on the floor


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

with two whores:


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

makin some smores


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 29, 2012)

suddenly, I heard


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 29, 2012)

wet marshmellow sloppiness


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

avoiding open sores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

and epic pissflaps


----------



## nztoker (Jan 29, 2012)

she had clap


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 29, 2012)

so I clapped


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

then I snapped


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

when she crapped


----------



## jeeba (Jan 29, 2012)

On my carpet.


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

and ate it


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 29, 2012)

then shit smiled


----------



## jeeba (Jan 29, 2012)

while break dancing


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 29, 2012)

lactating preggo prostitute


----------



## silasraven (Jan 29, 2012)

forced role play


----------



## nztoker (Jan 29, 2012)

broke back mountain


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

-the silent musical


----------



## Vick82 (Jan 29, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2012)

is the problem


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 29, 2012)

with these whores ?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

with silent fucking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

with your ho's?

View attachment 2027009


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

reindeer red nose


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

twin purple buds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

like bruised nipples


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

twist and shout !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 29, 2012)

0calli said:


> twist and shout !!!!!!!!!!!!


& kick them out !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

bitches will pout


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 29, 2012)

Horny milf scout


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 29, 2012)

stole a robot


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 29, 2012)

JohnnyGreenfingers said:


> stole a robot


with vibrator hands


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 29, 2012)

and fucked herself


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 29, 2012)

in the ear


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 29, 2012)

hears you cummin'


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Jan 30, 2012)

to the door


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 30, 2012)

looking for whores


----------



## nztoker (Jan 30, 2012)

only find balls


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 30, 2012)

when hooker spreaded


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2012)

her hairy legs


----------



## silasraven (Jan 30, 2012)

i said pass


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 30, 2012)

me a doobie


----------



## silasraven (Jan 30, 2012)

close the legs


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 30, 2012)

open your mouth


----------



## silasraven (Jan 30, 2012)

drink this syinide


----------



## NoahEbin (Jan 30, 2012)

one good spliff


----------



## silasraven (Jan 30, 2012)

she was gone!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 30, 2012)

To suck long


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 30, 2012)

on the bong


----------



## silasraven (Jan 30, 2012)

else where i


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 30, 2012)

start huffing paint


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 30, 2012)

stick with dank


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2012)

or get spanked


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 30, 2012)

by death skank


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 30, 2012)

her names Frank?


----------



## jeeba (Jan 30, 2012)

Valley of death.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 30, 2012)

Inside there crept


----------



## jeeba (Jan 30, 2012)

million man march!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 30, 2012)

back in black


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2012)

out slingin crack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 30, 2012)

in his caddilac


----------



## jeeba (Jan 30, 2012)

On 26's nigga!


----------



## NoahEbin (Jan 30, 2012)

Won't fit Cadillac


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2012)

unless a chopsaw...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 30, 2012)

and ak47 are


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2012)

strategically used simultaneously


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 30, 2012)

for ghetto customization


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 30, 2012)

To remove it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 30, 2012)

with blunt force


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 30, 2012)

And joint damage


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 30, 2012)

from drunken falls


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2012)

and puplic hallucinations


----------



## nztoker (Jan 30, 2012)

nation of domination


----------



## NoahEbin (Jan 30, 2012)

delivers an ultimatum


----------



## thump easy (Jan 30, 2012)

of spermicided ovulators


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2012)

spreading vaginal infectionidus


----------



## nztoker (Jan 30, 2012)

smoke a blunt


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 30, 2012)

nztoker said:


> smoke a blunt


Hell smoke two !


----------



## Riv (Jan 30, 2012)

Cuts pubic hairs.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 30, 2012)

With smokey bear


----------



## nztoker (Jan 30, 2012)

and huggy bear


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 30, 2012)

without Grand Torino


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

starring Steve Martin


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 31, 2012)

not far enough


----------



## nztoker (Jan 31, 2012)

2 far gone


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 31, 2012)

losing my mind


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2012)

feels like brainstew


----------



## Blaze Master (Jan 31, 2012)

maybe brain soup


----------



## jeeba (Jan 31, 2012)

with bull balls.


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2012)

and attached penis


----------



## jeeba (Jan 31, 2012)

Is rather large.


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2012)

and needs pepper


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

Woman in white


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

Spends her time


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

On her knees


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

giving sloppy head


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

It got messy


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2012)

after the beating


----------



## jeeba (Jan 31, 2012)

of my meat.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 31, 2012)

between your thighs


----------



## nztoker (Jan 31, 2012)

to for head


----------



## thegersman (Jan 31, 2012)

teen in bed


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 31, 2012)

blue and red


----------



## nztoker (Jan 31, 2012)

poundin period pussy


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 31, 2012)

slaughter house refuse


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

To make weed


----------



## thegersman (Jan 31, 2012)

she takes seeds


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2012)

to force feed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

her the cock


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

Which she then


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

swallowed up whole


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

Spit it out.


----------



## lilrich11 (Jan 31, 2012)

on the couch


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

Cleaned it up.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 31, 2012)

no fecal matter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

was ever found


----------



## Gyroscope (Jan 31, 2012)

outside the crack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

pipes glowing light


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

guides me there


----------



## PrivateEye6 (Feb 1, 2012)

then my erect


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

ears hear nothing


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

, but the screaming


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

of burning hemroids


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

rubbed raw by...


----------



## Bucket head (Feb 1, 2012)

*What's Good Nigga*


[video=youtube;Fgk4Cd7h6ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgk4Cd7h6ak&amp;feature=related[/video]


keep pressing 6


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

It's all good !!


----------



## nztoker (Feb 1, 2012)

in da hood


----------



## rowlman (Feb 1, 2012)

until crack arrived


----------



## thump easy (Feb 1, 2012)

thats plumbers crack!


----------



## really comfy slippers (Feb 1, 2012)

crack money son


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

to buy hotdogbuns


----------



## nztoker (Feb 1, 2012)

with cum sauce


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 1, 2012)

But he realized


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 1, 2012)

he wanted Vaginal


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 1, 2012)

fluids to flow


----------



## Canibus7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Right into his


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

lucky shot glass


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 1, 2012)

before realizing he


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

was sexually inadequate.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

for gang bangs


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

Got stage fright?


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 1, 2012)

screamed what the


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

fuckin mother fuck


----------



## Riv (Feb 1, 2012)

Hit that dougie


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

cook that cobbler


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 1, 2012)

smoke the bubbler


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

Hit the hash


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

hit that gash


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

Spread it open!


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

hold it closed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

crazyglue it shut


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

Mitts a mutt


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

strong enough to...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

kick it hard


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

take a loss


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

and steal more


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> and steal more


stolen hotel towels


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

there not free?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

concessions for crabs


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

with continental breakfast


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

narcoleptic dogs rule!


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

with iron bones


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

and a pillow


----------



## jeeba (Feb 1, 2012)

I need tranquilizers!


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

doin' it doggy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

thinkin about cats


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 1, 2012)

up a pole....


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2012)

no holds bar!!!


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

non gay bar


----------



## rowlman (Feb 2, 2012)

bottle rocket target


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 2, 2012)

sluts in sight


----------



## rowlman (Feb 2, 2012)

losing knife fight


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

go see DrKavorkian


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

drkavorkian is dead.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

it doesnt matter


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

What you say!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

now and forever


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

Speak the truth!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

or lie tryin


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

to give birth


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

to a chicken


----------



## thump easy (Feb 2, 2012)

with big balls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

and small head


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

up its ass.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

end of story


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

Show goes on!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

it stopped again


----------



## stonerman (Feb 2, 2012)

because of fat


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 2, 2012)

call a friend


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

with no phone


----------



## jeeba (Feb 2, 2012)

On hold again


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 2, 2012)

their at home


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 2, 2012)

with a bong


----------



## nztoker (Feb 2, 2012)

with no flame


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

rub some sticks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

and some gasoline


----------



## CinnamonGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

inhale it deep


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

and never exhale


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 2, 2012)

For Maximum Lung


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

destruction for life


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

puff pass out


----------



## nztoker (Feb 2, 2012)

dont wake up


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

with your wallet


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 2, 2012)

Jammed in your


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

girls back pocket


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 2, 2012)

Because You're Fuckin'


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

her little sister


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 2, 2012)

So now you


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 2, 2012)

roll her over


----------



## nztoker (Feb 3, 2012)

star in hangover


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 3, 2012)

then watch credits


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

Taking too long


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

to finish up


----------



## rowlman (Feb 3, 2012)

dismembering these hookers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

we need saws


----------



## jeeba (Feb 3, 2012)

And some suitcases.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

and a boat


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 3, 2012)

call scott pederson


----------



## rowlman (Feb 3, 2012)

then machete his...


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 3, 2012)

blunt ya cunt


----------



## nztoker (Feb 3, 2012)

smoke fat blunts


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 3, 2012)

fuck that, joints


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

all fuckin day


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 3, 2012)

fuckin' all day


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2012)

all day fuckin


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

make sore cock


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

have cock sores


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

on sore cock


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

from fucking crack


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

in a frenzy


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

Crack! Coc ! Aine !


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 4, 2012)

shit im late.. .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

barebackin the crackrock


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2012)

like Rodeo Wigger


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

high on skittles


----------



## nztoker (Feb 4, 2012)

low on nickels


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2012)

caught stealing pickles


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 4, 2012)

supply and demand


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dead man's hand


----------



## jeeba (Feb 4, 2012)

sucks for masturbattion.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not for necrophiliacs.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 4, 2012)

rotten ball sacs


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 4, 2012)

girls like that


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a fact


----------



## Riv (Feb 4, 2012)

Jack fucked Jill


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

& ate a pill


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

bj for weed


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll take two


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 4, 2012)

Pounds of the


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

blonde lebanese hash


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

not from uranus


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 4, 2012)

no ass hash


----------



## jeeba (Feb 4, 2012)

Please thank you.


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 4, 2012)

that being said


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

lets get stoned


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 4, 2012)

can next month


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

That sucks ass


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 4, 2012)

pack it anyway


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

nica and skinny


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2012)

but don't inhale


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

lose the bale


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2012)

lick the snail


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

ewww shitty escargot


----------



## herbavor (Feb 4, 2012)

never ever, no


----------



## herbavor (Feb 4, 2012)

rather eat hoe


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

or santorum cream


----------



## herbavor (Feb 4, 2012)

my mood, permitting..


----------



## nztoker (Feb 4, 2012)

me from sleepin


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

Creepin and peepin


----------



## 0calli (Feb 4, 2012)

Through doggie door


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

stealing french poodles


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2012)

for cult sacrifice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

to summon burritos


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2012)

and chicken tacos


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

for malnurished swans


----------



## loophole68 (Feb 4, 2012)

hay in barn


----------



## Riv (Feb 4, 2012)

Tokes for Jesus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

in his manger


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 4, 2012)

smoking a Jeffery


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

with Bobby Sue


----------



## jeeba (Feb 4, 2012)

Hook nosed jew!


----------



## loophole68 (Feb 5, 2012)

stank the loo


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

balls turned blue


----------



## loophole68 (Feb 5, 2012)

smudges with goo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2012)

starring Hazey Grapes


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

and Methy McCrackhead


----------



## 0calli (Feb 5, 2012)

And bald apes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

HazeyGrapes as tampon


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

won best actor


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

in douchebag category


----------



## 0calli (Feb 5, 2012)

Thats my award !!!


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 5, 2012)

and after all


----------



## 0calli (Feb 5, 2012)

Its no oscar


----------



## jeeba (Feb 5, 2012)

America!Fuck Yah!


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

America WILL fuck'ya


----------



## jeeba (Feb 5, 2012)

Dry,No lube!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2012)

major asshole destruction


----------



## thump easy (Feb 5, 2012)

of the funktion


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

of anal protection


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 5, 2012)

into the atmosphere


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

shit's in air


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

Dizzle never sleeps


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

Cocaine's his fuel.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

rock it up


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

or slam jam


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2012)

i sleep eraticly


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

aint no wonder


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

During come down....


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

take vitamin "A"


----------



## 0calli (Feb 5, 2012)

or nannies zanny


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

or blacktar heroin


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

while smoking opium


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

like a boss


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

on your ass


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 5, 2012)

and banging rocks


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

together for fire.....


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

fire water burn


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 5, 2012)

to melt cocaine


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

for my brain


----------



## grandaddypurped (Feb 5, 2012)

to get GEEKED


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

you be tweeked


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 5, 2012)

that shits obsolete


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

it's old too


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

like sniffin glue


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

With the crew


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 5, 2012)

at high schoo


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

and whipits too


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

n cricket stew...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

Rowlmans mushroom brew


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

makes brain stew


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

I share too


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 5, 2012)

tastes like poo


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

coo coo cachoo


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

None for you


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

whatchya gun do?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2012)

some fancy kun-fu


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 5, 2012)

"C-C-C-C-C-C-C-C-Combo BREAKER!!!!" Was


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 5, 2012)

a real thrill


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 5, 2012)

et tu brute?


----------



## reallydetroitweed (Feb 5, 2012)

its a transformer


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 5, 2012)

Why so little?


----------



## reallydetroitweed (Feb 5, 2012)

Its a transformer


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 5, 2012)

and it's armed


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

and slightly baked...


----------



## nztoker (Feb 5, 2012)

in the oven


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 6, 2012)

with my snake


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

oven baked snake ??


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 6, 2012)

an honest mistake...


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 6, 2012)

shit happens.....cake


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

add a shake


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 6, 2012)

snake n shake


----------



## crush0521 (Feb 6, 2012)

a new restaurant


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 6, 2012)

love their fries


----------



## nztoker (Feb 6, 2012)

love gettin fried


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Feb 6, 2012)

In the moonlight


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 6, 2012)

with no pants


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Feb 6, 2012)

On your mom


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 6, 2012)

and your dad


----------



## rowlman (Feb 6, 2012)

with the dog


----------



## SirShmokeAlot225 (Feb 6, 2012)

All snuggled up


----------



## rowlman (Feb 6, 2012)

Greek orgy style


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

toga's and all


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 6, 2012)

it rained fish


----------



## rowlman (Feb 6, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> it rained fish


is her nickname


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

she smells like


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

sunbaked beached carp


----------



## rowlman (Feb 6, 2012)

but taste like...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 6, 2012)

(I see that hairdue everyday and It just keeps getting funnier)!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 6, 2012)

weed flavoured pussy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 6, 2012)

is kinda weird


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 6, 2012)

better than trout


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 6, 2012)

then i decided


----------



## jeeba (Feb 6, 2012)

too fucking funny!


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> better than trout


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

like HazeyGrape's vagina


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 6, 2012)

wide and smelly


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

full of babybatter


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 6, 2012)

from crack dealers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

blowing thier loads


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 6, 2012)

on balloon dolls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

as they frolic


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 6, 2012)

In fields of


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 6, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 7, 2012)

party pooper post


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2012)

Vagina is most


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

Delicious for breakfast.


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2012)

lunch and supper


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 7, 2012)

hold the cheese


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2012)

and the dingleberries


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 7, 2012)

and the vagina


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 7, 2012)

extra meaty flaps


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Helluva delicious snack


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 7, 2012)

good4 the soul


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Buds in bowls


----------



## rowlman (Feb 7, 2012)

Swisscheese has holes


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

So does Uranus!


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 7, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## thump easy (Feb 7, 2012)

get a cup?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

and two girls!


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 7, 2012)

to throw up...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 7, 2012)

have a drink!


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sit and wank


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 7, 2012)

on some turds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

having alota fun


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

Fun is good.


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Boats and Ho's


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

money over bitches!<--->nice asshole sticker on ur avater dizzle!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

bitches before ho's


----------



## jeeba (Feb 7, 2012)

Sluts first quickly.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

wifey never knows


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 7, 2012)

about that day


----------



## rowlman (Feb 7, 2012)

with her sisters


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 7, 2012)

at family christmas


----------



## rowlman (Feb 8, 2012)

we used candycanes....


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 8, 2012)

took lotsa airplanes....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

shaped like penises


----------



## zo0t (Feb 8, 2012)

into my arse


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

I will pass.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

dildo to HazeyGrapes


----------



## rowlman (Feb 8, 2012)

because buddies share


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 8, 2012)

im out.. late


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

at gay clubs


----------



## rowlman (Feb 8, 2012)

wearing assless chaps


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 8, 2012)

put on backwards


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 8, 2012)

with no crotch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

stinking like balls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

and man chowder


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 8, 2012)

doin the dinosaur


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 8, 2012)

up a tree................


----------



## rowlman (Feb 8, 2012)

lika disco monkey


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

wearing polyester pants


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

named Hazey Grapes


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 8, 2012)

Fuck it all....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

and then some


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

crazy chick busted


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

in with crackrock


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

for every body


----------



## thump easy (Feb 8, 2012)

who is willing


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

to get tweeked


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

and super freaky


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

with this skank


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 8, 2012)

its Lindsey Lohan


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

what a slut


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice tittys tho.


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 8, 2012)

fucks any guy


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 8, 2012)

and girls too


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

go to jail


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

drunk ass bitch


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 8, 2012)

crashed her car


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

High on coke!


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 8, 2012)

didnt get far


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

She's washed up!


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 8, 2012)

Needs washed out...


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

High pressure hosed


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

judges without balls


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 8, 2012)

Eat large turds


----------



## Fatty420 (Feb 8, 2012)

swallow them down


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

Free for lunch


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 8, 2012)

Had no teeth


----------



## jeeba (Feb 8, 2012)

U from Kentucky?


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 8, 2012)

or bloody England


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

from the whomb


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

into the next


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

dirty strip bar


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 9, 2012)

Making it rain


----------



## yesca99 (Feb 9, 2012)

on them hoes


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 9, 2012)

ooops vomited on.......


----------



## yesca99 (Feb 9, 2012)

hold my hair


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 9, 2012)

take my card


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 9, 2012)

dinner on you?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

at the zoo


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

dinosaurs eat tofu?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

vegan Dinos do


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

I pity-a foo


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

doing the dew


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 9, 2012)

doing the nasty


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 9, 2012)

with buttery lube


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

for anal tube


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 9, 2012)

burning a doob


----------



## jeeba (Feb 9, 2012)

With my crew.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

upwards we flew


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 9, 2012)

Chronic we grew


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

brewing shroom stew


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

cry somewere else


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

what a bitch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

witha broken pussy


----------



## neosapien (Feb 9, 2012)

not very peaceful


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

or very intelligent


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

illumination bee yatch.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

lighting the way


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

to PeeWees playhouse


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

rm3 whata joke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

alota fat cock


----------



## jeeba (Feb 9, 2012)

Rather not see


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

alittle small pussy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

hail the gash


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

wrap it up


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

beat it up


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

eat it up...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

Cowboy Curtis says


----------



## Matt Rize (Feb 9, 2012)

yee haw mofos


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

ride them bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 9, 2012)

we saddle up


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

the town drunk


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

spank him hard


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

For a rodeo-rape


----------



## jeeba (Feb 9, 2012)

By a bull?


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

no , a donkey


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

no,a cowboy


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

named Flaming Spurs


----------



## jeeba (Feb 9, 2012)

a coral post!


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

Who fucked hard...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

holdin'on for 8seconds


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

untill premature ejaculation


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 9, 2012)

like a bull


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

in a bathtub


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

filled with spermination


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

Uncloging the drain


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

full of pubes


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

and severed fingers


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

with a fork


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 9, 2012)

Feeling the torque


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 9, 2012)

look, a Spork!!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

under that turd


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

hey a nerd


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 9, 2012)

standing over there


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

looking pretty square


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

listening to Cher


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

now hes smoking


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

some pubic hair


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

with a bear


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

watching Dragon's Lair


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

who liked anal


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

starring Hazey Grapes


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 9, 2012)

And different shapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

of giant dildos


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

of abnormal genetalia


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

dirty ripped holes.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 9, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

is it wrong?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

pee in bong


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

with enormous dong


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

Petcocet and vicodin


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

rowlman said:


> Was Stonermans question


What a prick


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

touched his dick?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

GrnMn said:


> What a prick


It was late


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

Dont shit youself


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

I already did


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

touched the joint


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

passed it around


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

it was aids


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

with a clown


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

donkey punch time


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

who raped children


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

in the sfffiiinkkkteeer


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

that wrong dude!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

you beet me


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

to the reply


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

ha ha ha.......


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

with a cucumber


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

off all night


----------



## rowlman (Feb 9, 2012)

"Fuvk. I'm slow "!!"


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

what's so funny?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

not Wayne Brady


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 9, 2012)

just another comedian


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

that's not funny


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

yes it is...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

mullets and unibrows


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

are fucking hot


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

on arab girls


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

with sandy vaginas


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

and shaved heads


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

No, mullet heads


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

hidden by veils


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 9, 2012)

of roast beef


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 9, 2012)

passed 15,000 posts


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

seen any? goodlooking?


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

they were dogs


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 9, 2012)

dressed as hogs


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

with juicy lips


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

and giant ass


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

all greased up


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

with bacon grease


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

stuffed inside mclovin


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

tasty ass cheeks


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 9, 2012)

for the slaughter


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 9, 2012)

Of drunk cowboys..


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 9, 2012)

like Lone Ranger ?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 9, 2012)

Well known stranger


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

who creeps around


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 9, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]In your town[/FONT]


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 9, 2012)

late at night


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

good freeking night


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 9, 2012)

While taking flight


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 9, 2012)

same to ya


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 9, 2012)

Boyz beat me


----------



## nztoker (Feb 9, 2012)

in the ass


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 10, 2012)

with rubber dicks


----------



## Gyroscope (Feb 10, 2012)

leaves a mark


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 10, 2012)

or a Henry....


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

Across the face


----------



## tactile (Feb 10, 2012)

in the nude


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

with Andy Dick


----------



## tactile (Feb 10, 2012)

..Backs to wall...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

tactile said:


> ..Backs to wall...


of Andy's dildos


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 10, 2012)

Margaret thatchers face


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 10, 2012)

matches a horse


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

Or a asshole.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 10, 2012)

with busted teeth


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

and blisterd lips


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

from hot crackpipes


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

and whorehouse visits


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

in downtown Detroit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

buying Fort.St ho's


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

like Southfield Sally


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

giving $5 head


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

back behind Harpos


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

in conversion vans


----------



## kether noir (Feb 10, 2012)

waiting to explode


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 10, 2012)

with depraved acts


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

On Cass Ave.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

wondering aimlessly shitfaced


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

pissing your pants


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

because its convenient


----------



## goten (Feb 10, 2012)

to were diapers


----------



## jeeba (Feb 10, 2012)

and shit yourself.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 10, 2012)

while playing tennis


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 10, 2012)

with baseball bats


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

wearing wooden clogs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

tapdancing to snoopdogg


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 10, 2012)

A Big Blunt


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2012)

for ass plugin


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

and Bill Clinton


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

as Hazey Grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

in this spinetingling


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

heartwarming epic blockbuster


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

of poopy blunts


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

filled with semen


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

named Hazey Grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

and his struggle


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

to be accepted


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

but ends up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

lying about everything


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

and jerking off


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

dogs all day


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 10, 2012)

and he asked


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

why he lies


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 10, 2012)

in broken glass


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

and cat piss


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 10, 2012)

eating squishy turds


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

from a condom


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

like a pushpop


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

a HazeyGrapes delicacy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

offered in gaybars


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 10, 2012)

in HazeyGrapes' neighborhood


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

named sunny Liarville


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 10, 2012)

Shaving his balls


----------



## nztoker (Feb 10, 2012)

with his teeth


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 10, 2012)

as he rams


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 10, 2012)

his entire arm


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 10, 2012)

Collapses from pressure


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

of fat girls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

perched like birds


----------



## jeeba (Feb 11, 2012)

ready to swoop.


----------



## thump easy (Feb 11, 2012)

on pee cock


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

thinking itsa worm


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

or a kickstand


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

for her tricycle


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

made of baloney


----------



## stevo1209 (Feb 11, 2012)

"shit bear trap"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

smothered in BBQsauce


----------



## stevo1209 (Feb 11, 2012)

Special fried rice!


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2012)

marinaded in afterbirth


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 11, 2012)

and used tolietpaper


----------



## Dolci (Feb 11, 2012)

Bent her over


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2012)

Matt Rise said:


> I touch kids


screamed the convict


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

as he died


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2012)

from brutal assfuckings


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

by his mom


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

and Billy Ocean


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 11, 2012)

stickyfingers and hazeygrapes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 11, 2012)

hazey after rape?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> stickyfingers and hazeygrapes


impregnated miss phoebe


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Feb 11, 2012)

with knowledge! About


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

really disgusting things


----------



## jeeba (Feb 11, 2012)

properly whiping cooter!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

cooter whipping properly


----------



## jeeba (Feb 11, 2012)

Dont taste shitty?


----------



## kether noir (Feb 11, 2012)

no. you'll like


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 11, 2012)

If some don't


----------



## bulastoner (Feb 11, 2012)

Many others will


----------



## kether noir (Feb 11, 2012)

makes one laugh


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 11, 2012)

up yours stickyfingers


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 11, 2012)

bad bad stickyfingers!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 11, 2012)

slap slap stickyfingers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> up yours stickyfingers



Exit only ma'am


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

OoouuCChh that hurts !


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 11, 2012)

everyone wants buttsex!


----------



## jeeba (Feb 11, 2012)

Ill take pussy!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

Lick it first


----------



## jeeba (Feb 11, 2012)

Must smell fresh!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

smells like trout


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2012)

douche it out


----------



## ohmy (Feb 11, 2012)

stinky the better


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

poke it with


----------



## jeeba (Feb 11, 2012)

A roman candle.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

and hand grenades


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 11, 2012)

shoot that guy


----------



## jeeba (Feb 11, 2012)

Pins pre-pulled.


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 11, 2012)

10 seconds BOOM


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

arms flying off


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 11, 2012)

neck spurting claret


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

from crack abuse


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

his lips burntup


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2012)

fingertips all blisterd


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2012)

pussy blown out


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

Juice dripping from


----------



## rowlman (Feb 11, 2012)

open herpie sores


----------



## BigBlunt72 (Feb 11, 2012)

eaten by monkeys


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

leaking like streams


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 11, 2012)

of blood pouring


----------



## kether noir (Feb 11, 2012)

capillary bursts red


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 11, 2012)

white and blue


----------



## 420God (Feb 11, 2012)

all over the


----------



## kether noir (Feb 11, 2012)

sticky thighs of


----------



## yesca99 (Feb 12, 2012)

a tattooed shemale


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

with pierced mangina


----------



## ManGrow (Feb 12, 2012)

she was cheesed


----------



## Gamer621 (Feb 12, 2012)

so I mounted


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

and spreading fleas


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

Gamer621 said:


> so I mounted


a stray horse


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

also spreading fleas


----------



## silasraven (Feb 12, 2012)

with my cat


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

quickly stir fried


----------



## silasraven (Feb 12, 2012)

and baked four


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

sick twisted fun


----------



## silasraven (Feb 12, 2012)

cat horse alimode


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

is tasty with...


----------



## silasraven (Feb 12, 2012)

mustard smoked toked


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

Horse raddish hit.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 12, 2012)

big ox penis


----------



## silasraven (Feb 12, 2012)

chicken eyes with


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 12, 2012)

Two curry pies


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

3 bean pies


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 12, 2012)

united nations summit


----------



## silasraven (Feb 12, 2012)

protesters to fight


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

for masturbation rights


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 12, 2012)

use of objects


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

including corn cobs


----------



## ManGrow (Feb 12, 2012)

grown in lard


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 12, 2012)

their silky tassels


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

dangling from assholes


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

Like dingle berries!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

homemade dingleberry pie


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

Im not eating.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

give to HazeyGrapes


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 12, 2012)

or Mr Pokernaut


----------



## kether noir (Feb 12, 2012)

they'll eat it


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 12, 2012)

all the time


----------



## kether noir (Feb 12, 2012)

covered in chocolate


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 12, 2012)

While helping FDD


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 12, 2012)

floppy disk drive


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 12, 2012)

it came alive


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 12, 2012)

with hacksaw cakes


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

and rusty rakes


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 12, 2012)

until something breaks


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 12, 2012)

then fix it


----------



## wisechillie (Feb 12, 2012)

with a briskit


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

then resell it


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

to dumb fucks.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 12, 2012)

with lotsa money


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 12, 2012)

and shit4 brains


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

like a wigger


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

wiggler for fishing?


----------



## yesca99 (Feb 12, 2012)

Fish Head Stew


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

Is good hot.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

jeeba said:


> wiggler for fishing?


This kinda wigger


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

smokin dro dog


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 12, 2012)

Juggling chain saws


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 12, 2012)

ohh!! watch out!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

wiggers are tough!!


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

Never understood that.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 12, 2012)

cook dead rats


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 12, 2012)

lets shoot em


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

up with heroin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 12, 2012)

and camcord it


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

Watch them twitch


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 12, 2012)

hear them bitch


----------



## wisechillie (Feb 12, 2012)

stab a stitch


----------



## jeeba (Feb 12, 2012)

Named shit clit.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 12, 2012)

wants slick licks


----------



## wisechillie (Feb 12, 2012)

limp small dicks


----------



## yesca99 (Feb 12, 2012)

sink loose chicks


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 12, 2012)

with big tits


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

and pink nips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 12, 2012)

and big hips


----------



## rowlman (Feb 12, 2012)

and cherry lips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 12, 2012)

suckin those dicks


----------



## wisechillie (Feb 12, 2012)

reppin that shit


----------



## nztoker (Feb 12, 2012)

fistin her clit


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 12, 2012)

for twenty minutes


----------



## Dank Raptor (Feb 13, 2012)

while eaten spinach


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

with Newt Gingrich


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

while Sarah Palin...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

was the fluffer


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

then later she's...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

preparing for bukkake


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

party at Romney's


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

where she'll perform...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

lude sexual acts


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

just to stayrelevant


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

like Hazey Grapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

desperate for approval


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

from his peers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

but gets nothing


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

until gaybar night


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

then it's dicks


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

stickyfingers proposes to hazeygrapes


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

ooops thats four


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

total math fail


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

hazeygrapes says yes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

but missphoebe interjects


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

and bangs Capt


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

stickyfingers wants divorce


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

hazeygrapes is crying


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

cuz pussy rules


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 13, 2012)

Late night activities


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

so does Shrek


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 13, 2012)

Nasty better disinfect


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

that green reject


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 13, 2012)

right this second


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

with anal telescoping


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

using the Hubble


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2012)

pop the bubble!!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

on the double


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

that'll be trouble


----------



## wisechillie (Feb 13, 2012)

big big trouble....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 13, 2012)

when Barney Rubble


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

eats Wilmas mubbles


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 13, 2012)

along comes mumbles


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

Facedown, he stumbles


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

face gets pummled


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

crying he crumbles


----------



## kether noir (Feb 13, 2012)

like a little


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

horney barney rubble


----------



## jeeba (Feb 13, 2012)

Bettys in trouble.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

she dont snuggle


----------



## jeeba (Feb 13, 2012)

hopefully she douches.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

that snaggle-tooth snatch


----------



## jeeba (Feb 13, 2012)

big fur patch


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

like a dizzle-doo


----------



## thump easy (Feb 13, 2012)

and fooda boo


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

from scooby doo?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 13, 2012)

and Shaggy foo!


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2012)

drank mountain dew


----------



## jeeba (Feb 13, 2012)

Doo the dew!


----------



## rowlman (Feb 14, 2012)

do prostitutes too


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

make good stew?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 14, 2012)

only if leper


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> only if leper


messiah by Metallica


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

was onthe radio


----------



## silasraven (Feb 14, 2012)

nothing to do


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

stop! hammer time


----------



## silasraven (Feb 14, 2012)

get some soda


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

squirt some tits


----------



## rowlman (Feb 14, 2012)

Vanhalens tattoo sucks


----------



## rowlman (Feb 14, 2012)

soda-squirted tits ,nice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

faygo is cheap


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

rock n rye


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

in HazeyGrapes eye


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

likea dude's load


----------



## rowlman (Feb 14, 2012)

he likes ala'mode


----------



## jeeba (Feb 14, 2012)

Isnt that french?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 14, 2012)

jeeba said:


> Isnt that french?


toast fuckin delicious


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

with maple syrup


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

on her juggs


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2012)

three word story


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

no shit sherlock


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2012)

then let's begin


----------



## jeeba (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats it about?


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorrilla that had.....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

a beautiful woman


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 14, 2012)

on a tower


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

not just anytower


----------



## jeeba (Feb 14, 2012)

The sears tower


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

witha Craftsman jigsaw


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 14, 2012)

at his disposal


----------



## jeeba (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing scroll work!


----------



## jeeba (Feb 14, 2012)

on her kankles!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 14, 2012)

with wild chickens


----------



## rowlman (Feb 14, 2012)

to fuckin kick


----------



## yesca99 (Feb 14, 2012)

to the curb


----------



## rowlman (Feb 14, 2012)

and into traffic


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 14, 2012)

feathers are flying


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 14, 2012)

Birds are dying


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

roadkill be fry'n


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 15, 2012)

Mama birds cryin


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

stop that wine'n


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 15, 2012)

and roll a


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

buddy home drunk


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 15, 2012)

from sex with


----------



## Jer La Mota (Feb 15, 2012)

the Kardashian sisters


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 15, 2012)

Who developes horrible


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 15, 2012)

rash on genitals


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

twisted nipple syndrome


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

twisted nipple syndrome


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 15, 2012)

twisted nipple syndrome


----------



## 0calli (Feb 15, 2012)

riu crashed again


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 15, 2012)

eastside ghetto servers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 15, 2012)

are on strike


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

Dissputes were settled?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 15, 2012)

damn eastside servers


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

Ehh shit happens.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 15, 2012)

In my bathroom


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

turn on fan


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 15, 2012)

still it stinks..


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

Light a candle


----------



## kether noir (Feb 15, 2012)

and burn incense


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

Wash your ass.


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 15, 2012)

It still stinks


----------



## silasraven (Feb 15, 2012)

for a minute


----------



## kether noir (Feb 15, 2012)

then it's worse


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 15, 2012)

it's back again


----------



## 0calli (Feb 15, 2012)

hes just healthy


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

from vaginal ingestion


----------



## VER D (Feb 15, 2012)

vagina vagina vagina


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

bang bang boogie


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 15, 2012)

look atta cookie


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

3 word rookies


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 15, 2012)

wanna be bookies


----------



## jeeba (Feb 15, 2012)

Hot grilled cheese


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 15, 2012)

dipped in soup


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 15, 2012)

makes me poop


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 15, 2012)

in a blackhole


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 15, 2012)

aka HazeyGrapes' mouth


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 15, 2012)

move down south


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

to his ass?


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 15, 2012)

shit ill pass


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 15, 2012)

take a bath


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

the cleaner path


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 15, 2012)

smoke some grass


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2012)

with a bass


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 15, 2012)

now thats class


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

Hazey Grapes is


----------



## nztoker (Feb 16, 2012)

planet ofthe apes


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2012)

community sex toy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 16, 2012)

such a buttslut


----------



## kether noir (Feb 16, 2012)

the wooden noose


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2012)

splintered her poose


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2012)

wrecked her caboose


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> wrecked her caboose


now outta use


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2012)

turds wet + loose


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2012)

smells lika moose


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2012)

vile and profuse


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2012)

calls fora douche


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2012)

HazeyGrapes pops up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

with his lies


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2012)

cum filled eyes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

ass leaking creampies


----------



## jeeba (Feb 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ass leaking creampies


Thats fucked up!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

so am i .......


----------



## jeeba (Feb 16, 2012)

I must agree.


----------



## elenor.rigby (Feb 16, 2012)

Apparently rollitup federaliseded


----------



## rowlman (Feb 16, 2012)

is federaliseded fun?


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 16, 2012)

with all jailed ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

with Hazey Grapes?


----------



## nztoker (Feb 17, 2012)

and krazy apes


----------



## thump easy (Feb 17, 2012)

big balashious balls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

with fur coats


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuck your face.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 17, 2012)

into outer space.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

liek hazey grapes


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 17, 2012)

mind boggling escapes


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Catch those Apes.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2012)

start the rapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

strike a pose


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

in the mirror


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 17, 2012)

in your pantyhose


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

biting your lip


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

gripping your mangina


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 17, 2012)

letchya backbone slip


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 17, 2012)

shake your hips


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 17, 2012)

singing whitney houston


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

posing like fabio


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

medicating leafy greens


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

in your cookies


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2012)

riding an elephant


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

to the store


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 17, 2012)

for some rizla


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Feb 17, 2012)

brand toilet paper


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Dankity dank dank


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 17, 2012)

Lets start over


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

You start last.


----------



## jeeba (Feb 17, 2012)

You finish last.


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2012)

end the beginning


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2012)

before it starts


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 17, 2012)

One fine day....


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

there was a


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Grape apes Rioting


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

over wildly grown


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

wrecking havoc alone


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

sativas and indicas


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

mac and cheese


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

munchies with weed


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

weed without seed


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 17, 2012)

I have needs


----------



## FlowerPower810 (Feb 17, 2012)

equals no green


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

green I bleed.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 17, 2012)

Blue I pee


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Black on sleeves


----------



## kneecapman (Feb 17, 2012)

Is that herpes?


----------



## FlowerPower810 (Feb 17, 2012)

No its cooties


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Sarah had it.


----------



## T macc (Feb 17, 2012)

Damn it Sarah!!


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Get the gun


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

and the tranquilizers


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

Dont get shot !


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuck the Cops!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

dont get caught


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Duck the cops.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

run in here


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

it's a trap


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

don't go in


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

Cops are rats


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

You fucking rapist.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

speed rape champion


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Elephant-sized goat.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

with shaved testicles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 17, 2012)

and dingle berries


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

juicy little furballs


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

you fucked up


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

don't eat them


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

the mother did.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 17, 2012)

now she pukes


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

up diabolic vagniamony


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

with free waxing


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

vaginal mindtricks


----------



## kether noir (Feb 17, 2012)

now with teeth


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 17, 2012)

Wind wildly blows


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 17, 2012)

Nachos with beef?


----------



## nztoker (Feb 18, 2012)

chiken n chips


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck your dip.


----------



## spliffbazz (Feb 18, 2012)

have a spliff


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

No bong rips?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 18, 2012)

Just fat clips


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

On that shit


----------



## thump easy (Feb 18, 2012)

chin these nuts!!


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

Doobie smoking wars


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Feb 18, 2012)

eating homemade smores


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

high doing chores


----------



## rowlman (Feb 18, 2012)

slappin ugly crackwhores


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

lavish blunt wraps


----------



## rowlman (Feb 18, 2012)

for vaginal dipping


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 18, 2012)

No butt floss?


----------



## jeeba (Feb 18, 2012)

Choclate hairy starfish.


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

Nimrods on LCD


----------



## 0calli (Feb 18, 2012)

Feds got fdd


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

Beats By Dre.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 18, 2012)

symphony of destruction


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 18, 2012)

un skinny bop


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 18, 2012)

sweaty tube socks


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 18, 2012)

smashed upon rocks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

in my socks


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 18, 2012)

chains and locks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

break some jaws


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 18, 2012)

fangs and claws


----------



## rowlman (Feb 18, 2012)

are usually needed...


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 18, 2012)

to tear meat


----------



## LemonAssistance (Feb 18, 2012)

from pig's rears


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 18, 2012)

tastes like rat


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

with tempura batter


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 18, 2012)

Run like hell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

to the hills


----------



## jeeba (Feb 18, 2012)

In her shirt.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

bouncing her tits


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

off the pavement


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

getting road rash


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

with nipple blisters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

and vaginal leakage


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

with anal sepage


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

Wuddup brotha Rowlman?


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 19, 2012)

_Rowlman_ Immigration Facts


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Wuddup brotha Rowlman?


Where you been


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 19, 2012)

toast baked beans


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _Rowlman_ Immigration Facts[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> -whores always welcome


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

rowlman said:


> Where you been


Pits of hell


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

go alittle deeper


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 19, 2012)

She said that


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 19, 2012)

to the gynecologist


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

for the ends


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 19, 2012)

&#9829; rowlman loves hazeygrapes &#9829;


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> &#9829; rowlman loves hazeygrapes &#9829;


What the fuck


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

MISSPHOBE smokes cock


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

And swallows manchowder


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

when they are


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

Thru his mangina


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 19, 2012)

greasy dirty mangina


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

And eats asscheese


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 19, 2012)

along with dickcheese


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

Off his moms


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

nasty infested lizardlips


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 19, 2012)

that shoot laserbeams


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

and semen out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

of MsPhoebe's asshole


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## 420God (Feb 19, 2012)

is going on


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

in this motherfucker!


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know!!!!


----------



## LemonAssistance (Feb 19, 2012)

does any one?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

Just missphobes assbreath


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

It all started...


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

When someone fucked


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

With rowlman sencelessly


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

The got asspounded


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

with a big


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

By 3word writers


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> with a big


Dick missphobe is


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

for sucking ass


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

rowlman said:


> missphobes assbreath





rowlman said:


> asspounded


Heheheh........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

MsPhoebe loves manchowder


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

from lastnights condom


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

with no spermacide


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

she makes tea


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

with baby batter


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

and more asscheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

from Hazey Grapes


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

you can drink


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

it all down


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

like kool aid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

drank in Jonestown


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

by all polliticians


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

Who then crossdressed


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

and comitted suicide


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

because of a


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 19, 2012)

developing lisp problem


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

to free people


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

with a twist


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

of a joint


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

and many cheeseburgers


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

youll get kankels


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

from that stuff


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

unless you puff


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Diahrea day allday!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

not lumpy oatmeal


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

from bunk cocaine


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

and smoking crack


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Grafitti in toilet


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

from violent gangs


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

The shithouse taggers!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

in bus stations


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

Dressed in drag


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

in men's rooms


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Huffing paint fumes.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

with paper bags


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

like a fag


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 19, 2012)

reading nude mags


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

eating toilet waterlogs


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

is alittle unsanitary


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Stall wall footsie?


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

with truckstop trannys


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

mean old granny's


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Transvestite lot lizards.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

in your truck


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

My suprise van.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

naked as jaybirds


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Not saying no!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

with licorice whips


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

and hippo hips


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

With peperoni nipps!


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

wet bed slips


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Stained with love.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

sweat and blood


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Spit and cum.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

coke and rum


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

smelly carp lips


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Gin and juice.[video=youtube;eYISXWC3jIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYISXWC3jIE[/video]


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

feed the goose


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Goose is cooked.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

fried and crispy


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

With all trimmings.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

biscuits and creamcheese


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

crotch sprayed febreeze


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds kinda fishy!


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2012)

taste like chicken


----------



## jeeba (Feb 19, 2012)

looks like hamburger.


----------



## nztoker (Feb 19, 2012)

and ronald mcdonald


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 19, 2012)

slurping fish sandwiches


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 20, 2012)

like pink tacos


----------



## rowlman (Feb 20, 2012)

the tuna supreme


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 20, 2012)

the fishermans friend


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 20, 2012)

smells like chum


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 20, 2012)

when shes raggin


----------



## rowlman (Feb 20, 2012)

snatch lika dragon


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 20, 2012)

bitch always naggin


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 20, 2012)

good ol mum


----------



## rowlman (Feb 20, 2012)

lubing her bum


----------



## rowlman (Mar 16, 2012)

with coconut rum


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 16, 2012)

then inserts plum


----------



## 420God (Mar 16, 2012)

and squeezes it


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 16, 2012)

Fuck insecure SQL.


----------



## spliffbazz (Mar 16, 2012)

and whoever attacked


----------



## axionjaxson (Mar 16, 2012)

advanced nutrients suck


----------



## kush fario (Mar 16, 2012)

lions smoke dope!


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes it will!


----------



## rowlman (Mar 16, 2012)

snort yellow pills


----------



## rowlman (Mar 16, 2012)

thru $1 bills


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 16, 2012)

or four quarters


----------



## rowlman (Mar 16, 2012)

of Columbia's finest


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 17, 2012)

Acapulco gold senor


----------



## rowlman (Mar 17, 2012)

Not for blow


----------



## rowlman (Mar 17, 2012)

Dont forget Peru!


----------



## rowlman (Mar 17, 2012)

And China too


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 17, 2012)

hold the white


----------



## rowlman (Mar 17, 2012)

....rocks for pipe


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 17, 2012)

before flushing them


----------



## rowlman (Mar 17, 2012)

thru the bong


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2012)

into your lungs


----------



## kether noir (Mar 17, 2012)

just get green


----------



## rowlman (Mar 17, 2012)

kether noir said:


> just get green


Cocaine for St. Patty's


----------



## rowlman (Mar 17, 2012)

and drink Mickey's


----------



## kether noir (Mar 17, 2012)

all day long


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 17, 2012)

and corned beef


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 17, 2012)

waassss up niggaaaas


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 17, 2012)

niggahs be trippin....


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 17, 2012)

ova da magic-stick


----------



## rowlman (Mar 18, 2012)

and pocket vagina


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 18, 2012)

pat the boner


----------



## rowlman (Mar 18, 2012)

is a stoner


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 18, 2012)

lives in Barcelona


----------



## rowlman (Mar 18, 2012)

only drinks coronas


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 18, 2012)

out of vaginas


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 18, 2012)

married to desmonas


----------



## rowlman (Mar 18, 2012)

for extra flavor


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 18, 2012)

drives a rolla


----------



## rowlman (Mar 18, 2012)

snorts the cola


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 18, 2012)

paranoid all alona - in the corna - smoking a kona - got a big bona - thinking about Iona - playing the Tombola - we all fall ova


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 18, 2012)

corona horse piss


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Mar 18, 2012)

i like heinekin


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 18, 2012)

I like Sherry


----------



## rowlman (Mar 18, 2012)

I like crackwhores


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 18, 2012)

covered in chocolate


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 18, 2012)

rolled in crackdust


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 18, 2012)

scored a gola


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 18, 2012)

smoke a bowla


----------



## rowlman (Mar 19, 2012)

meth and cola


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

rock a rolla


----------



## rowlman (Mar 19, 2012)

on pussy patrola


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 19, 2012)

gimme my granola


----------



## xRenox (Mar 19, 2012)

With granny's snatch


----------



## rowlman (Mar 19, 2012)

flavoring every batch


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 19, 2012)

big brillo patch


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 19, 2012)

what a catch


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 19, 2012)

venus fly trap


----------



## rowlman (Mar 20, 2012)

was it's name


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

rewind again helloha


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

did some cola smoked a bowla and then went on pussy patrola &#9756; that's made my day you homos full reps


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

3 word story


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

you deserve a'diploma


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 20, 2012)

smoked till acoma


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

buds from Soma


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

put into coma


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

filled with dreams


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

of pothead diploma


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

nice smelling ona


----------



## spliffbazz (Mar 20, 2012)

someone called jonah


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

in the zona


----------



## rowlman (Mar 20, 2012)

broke his bona


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

on the telephona


----------



## SooGuy007 (Mar 20, 2012)

wheres my remote


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

penetrate a goat


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 20, 2012)

wear your coat


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 20, 2012)

go on gloat


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 20, 2012)

Like a showboat


----------



## kether noir (Mar 21, 2012)

chasing lines of


----------



## ohmy (Mar 21, 2012)

Mother fucked whore


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 21, 2012)

bananaman is bent


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

just like the


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

Ambiguously Gay Duo


----------



## ohmy (Mar 21, 2012)

the way she


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 21, 2012)

Got penetrated broke


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

her water then.........


----------



## zo0t (Mar 21, 2012)

aint funny nomo


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

baby's headed out


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

blunt in hand


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

screamin' and shoutin'


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

how he's gonna


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

rule the land


----------



## rowlman (Mar 21, 2012)

without his band


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

he left behind


----------



## rowlman (Mar 21, 2012)

in the womb


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

like a tomb


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 21, 2012)

of rancid doom


----------



## rowlman (Mar 21, 2012)

just went BOOM


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 21, 2012)

on button moon


----------



## rowlman (Mar 21, 2012)

lived a raccoon


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 21, 2012)

with a baboon


----------



## Dank Raptor (Mar 21, 2012)

under a shroom


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 21, 2012)

Duncan's a coon


----------



## rowlman (Mar 21, 2012)

whistling a tune


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 21, 2012)

crazy ass loon


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

I need to ...


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

syphon the python


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

while Mike Tyson...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 22, 2012)

Used the Verizon


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

...$50 unlimited plan


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

to call Hawking


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

or send texts


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

about bottom teeth


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

and pigeon fucking


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

in Pigeon, Michigan


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

pigeon rape Capitol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

of the universe


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

except for Detroit


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

that place's crazy


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

about raping pigeons


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 22, 2012)

dumpster chicken sodomy


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

we doit right


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

then cook it


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

in the eyes


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

word is born


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

we kill word


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm enjoying myself


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

don't get hurt


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

big in Japan?????


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

only in boots


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

and wedding dresses


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

and goth contest'es


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

and drift bestest


----------



## ohmy (Mar 22, 2012)

Big Dirty smelly


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Big Dirty smelly


hairy scab infested


----------



## spliffbazz (Mar 22, 2012)

with magic mushrooms


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

vagina from mars


----------



## ohmy (Mar 22, 2012)

rowlman said:


> hairy scab infested


My kinda gal


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

not her mom


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

or her daddy


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

But her grandmother!


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

in bondage gear


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

and flip flops


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

stupid old woman


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 22, 2012)

thinks it's tight


----------



## rowlman (Mar 22, 2012)

for disco night


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 22, 2012)

out of sight


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

got a light?


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 22, 2012)

a butt light ??


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

ya i might


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 22, 2012)

let me check


----------



## kether noir (Mar 23, 2012)

out that wreck


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 23, 2012)

of a girl
.........


----------



## rowlman (Mar 23, 2012)

torn in half


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 23, 2012)

smelly vigina Bath


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 23, 2012)

pirate hooker swashbuckling


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 23, 2012)

juicy wet beaver


----------



## rowlman (Mar 23, 2012)

is today's special


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 23, 2012)

grab a bargain


----------



## rowlman (Mar 23, 2012)

kids eat free


----------



## ohmy (Mar 23, 2012)

smell before lick


----------



## rowlman (Mar 23, 2012)

Lookout for wick


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 23, 2012)

lap it up....


----------



## rowlman (Mar 23, 2012)

don't get sick


----------



## rowlman (Mar 23, 2012)

hold your breath


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

my moms here


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 23, 2012)

park in rear


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 23, 2012)

stupid fcking queer


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 23, 2012)

Paid in full


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

mr france ,takes it full


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

fuck hell yea


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2012)

full in face


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 24, 2012)

on my case


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

drum&bass.


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

take up space


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

maybe might just


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

buying some beers - be right back ...


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

it's 6am here


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

like that matters


----------



## gijops (Mar 24, 2012)

onions are good


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

for eyeball flushing


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

and counting money


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

for Saturday's hookers


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

and sunday church


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

rowlman featuring MrFrance


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

[youtube]rSumiRIG3bk[/youtube]


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 24, 2012)

Grandma's pussy flagulance


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 24, 2012)

Call an ambulance


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

props for that


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

just went "splat "


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 24, 2012)

and then gadoosh!


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

head'spinning around


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

always in effect


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

causing a commotion


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

consume some potion


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

bring el emotion


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

la gente everywher


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

e they chllingg


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

born and raised


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

in Saint Tropez


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

clear water swim


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

zapato de jesus


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

i see floating


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

(it's a shell)


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

nice and shiney


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 24, 2012)

sala beach st.tropez


----------



## rowlman (Mar 24, 2012)

just blew away


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 25, 2012)

am I gaaaay?


----------



## rowlman (Mar 25, 2012)

they all say


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a....


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 25, 2012)

a raging lisp


----------



## Barraka (Mar 25, 2012)

Drinking a beer


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

drinking ginger beer


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 26, 2012)

with a queer


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 26, 2012)

That can't hear


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 26, 2012)

When he fears


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 26, 2012)

the end of


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 26, 2012)

the beginning of


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 26, 2012)

arby's roastbeef pussy


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

with daddy's sauce


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 26, 2012)

WHOA! That's NASTY!


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

ok tabasco sauce


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 26, 2012)

on her pussy?


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 26, 2012)

oh. it burns


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

mommy's titty sauce


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 26, 2012)

all time high


----------



## rowlman (Mar 26, 2012)

with spicy chicken


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 26, 2012)

smells like fish


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 26, 2012)

On my dish


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 27, 2012)

oh my goodness


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 27, 2012)

make a wish


----------



## neosapien (Mar 27, 2012)

it's so nice


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 27, 2012)

like pubic lice


----------



## rowlman (Mar 27, 2012)

served over rice


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 27, 2012)

Crabs would suffice


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 27, 2012)

tested on mice


----------



## meechz 024 (Mar 27, 2012)

while oprah says


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 27, 2012)

"fuck Rosie Odonell" !!


----------



## rowlman (Mar 27, 2012)

then does it


----------



## rowlman (Mar 27, 2012)

with a strap-on


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 27, 2012)

in both ends


----------



## rowlman (Mar 27, 2012)

broadcast live worldwide


----------



## The Scooby Master (Mar 27, 2012)

with Barak Obama


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 27, 2012)

getting bent over


----------



## rowlman (Mar 27, 2012)

and circus fucked


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 28, 2012)

by an elephant


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2012)

stinky pinky action


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 28, 2012)

lube for traction


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 28, 2012)

President elephant action


----------



## rowlman (Mar 28, 2012)

caused yeast infection


----------



## rowlman (Mar 28, 2012)

from trunk ejection


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 28, 2012)

on grandma's tits!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 28, 2012)

nipples like peanuts


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 28, 2012)

it's five o'clock


----------



## rowlman (Mar 28, 2012)

unless it's not


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 28, 2012)

brown paper bag


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 28, 2012)

watch my swag


----------



## rowlman (Mar 28, 2012)

on 'Special Olympics'


----------



## The Scooby Master (Mar 29, 2012)

grabbing pimp sticks


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 29, 2012)

and my ice


----------



## rowlman (Mar 29, 2012)

with a slice


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 29, 2012)

of moon pie


----------



## rowlman (Mar 29, 2012)

throwing a pike


----------



## MrFrance (Mar 29, 2012)

scratching your bum


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 29, 2012)

obtuse little cunt


----------



## xRenox (Mar 29, 2012)

Said Trevon Martin


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 29, 2012)

kept on fartin'


----------



## rowlman (Mar 29, 2012)

with Dolly Parton


----------



## mrmarcusdaballa (Mar 29, 2012)

Shitting green candy


----------



## cp3123 (Mar 29, 2012)

on a bicycle


----------



## N0iZ (Mar 29, 2012)

in a marathon


----------



## The Scooby Master (Mar 29, 2012)

at the Pentagon


----------



## rowlman (Mar 29, 2012)

with speedos on


----------



## kether noir (Mar 29, 2012)

and ice skates


----------



## rowlman (Mar 30, 2012)

juggling three chainsaws


----------



## Barraka (Mar 30, 2012)

penspinning too much


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 30, 2012)

time for lunch


----------



## rowlman (Mar 30, 2012)

peanut butter crunch


----------



## The Scooby Master (Mar 30, 2012)

space cake munch


----------



## kether noir (Mar 31, 2012)

mixed with punch


----------



## rowlman (Mar 31, 2012)

and gently stired


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 31, 2012)

with my penis


----------



## rowlman (Mar 31, 2012)

for six hours


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 1, 2012)

man I'm tired !


----------



## rowlman (Apr 1, 2012)

and shriveled up


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 1, 2012)

Smoke some bud


----------



## SWED.boy (Apr 1, 2012)

they were so


----------



## rowlman (Apr 1, 2012)

grilled chicken tacos


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

made with cunt


----------



## rowlman (Apr 2, 2012)

of fresh prostitute


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 2, 2012)

and sour cream


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 2, 2012)

from sour prostitute


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 3, 2012)

with giant pissflaps


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 3, 2012)

That make dickclaps


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 3, 2012)

and singing nutsacks


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 3, 2012)

For open buttcracks


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 3, 2012)

giving anal slaps


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 3, 2012)

While running laps


----------



## rowlman (Apr 3, 2012)

and pop'n caps


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Apr 3, 2012)

and eating shrooms


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 3, 2012)

while raiding tombs


----------



## rowlman (Apr 3, 2012)

for juicy wombs


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Apr 4, 2012)

in a room.


----------



## dc4 (Apr 4, 2012)

That's full of...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 4, 2012)

cocaine and tacos


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 4, 2012)

smelly fish tacos ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 4, 2012)

only the finest!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2012)

My royal highness


----------



## Barraka (Apr 5, 2012)

Drinking after practice


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 5, 2012)

snorting bugar sugar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 5, 2012)

in the bathroom


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2012)

Trippin' on shrooms


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 5, 2012)

dancin with brooms


----------



## rowlman (Apr 5, 2012)

to disco tunes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2012)

Alice the goon


----------



## rowlman (Apr 5, 2012)

uses a spoon


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 5, 2012)

To cook her


----------



## rowlman (Apr 5, 2012)

blacktar vein candy


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 5, 2012)

for dedicated prostitutes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2012)

fucking for charity


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2012)

gratefully spreading herps!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2012)

and genatalia critters


----------



## rowlman (Apr 6, 2012)

as crunchy snacks


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2012)

saven in backpack


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 6, 2012)

Crack is wack


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Apr 6, 2012)

its coming back...


----------



## rowlman (Apr 6, 2012)

to heart attack...


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2012)

steriods are better!!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 6, 2012)

2 shrink the penis


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2012)

i can afford


----------



## thump easy (Apr 6, 2012)

one inch mabee?


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 6, 2012)

makes an inney


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 6, 2012)

crabs 4 a penny


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 7, 2012)

thump cheesy lol!!


----------



## rowlman (Apr 7, 2012)

anal bleaching accessories


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 7, 2012)

get my toothbrush!


----------



## rowlman (Apr 7, 2012)

and lemon wedges


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2012)

between the mooseknuckles


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 7, 2012)

and shake hard


----------



## rowlman (Apr 7, 2012)

until lemonade squirts...


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 7, 2012)

into your eye


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2012)

like vaginal visine


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2012)

Fuck u both


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 7, 2012)

With transgender hosts


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 7, 2012)

april said:


> Fuck u both


I am game !!!


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2012)

men are pigs


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 7, 2012)

that you love


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oink oink oink


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> that you love




Not today luv


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Oink oink oink



Maybe not u


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 7, 2012)

april said:


> Not today luv



What's the matter ??


----------



## april (Apr 7, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> What's the matter ??


I'm 2 naive


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 7, 2012)

april said:


> I'm 2 naive



Not believing this...


----------



## rowlman (Apr 8, 2012)

...bleached asshole envy?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2012)

up the dove


----------



## rowlman (Apr 8, 2012)

into dark cove


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2012)

to find hookers


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2012)

for gay sex


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2012)

with handicapped alterboys


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2012)

window licking anal


----------



## bproof (Apr 8, 2012)

.
So then he


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2012)

got crack instead


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2012)

and smoked it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2012)

with starving children


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2012)

and whitney houston


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2012)

before she expired


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2012)

like bad milk


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 8, 2012)

shits gone sour


----------



## bramwell73 (Apr 8, 2012)

,sour as hell


----------



## rowlman (Apr 8, 2012)

time for restoration


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2012)

suck my balls


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 9, 2012)

big fat balls


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2012)

from testicular disfigurement


----------



## bproof (Apr 9, 2012)

.

So then *rowlman*


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 9, 2012)

Smokin a bowlman


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2012)

of rock snowmen


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2012)

until the hallucinations


----------



## bproof (Apr 9, 2012)

started to kick_in


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2012)

*gripping my brain*


----------



## nedguy (Apr 9, 2012)

so I said....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2012)

weres my pizza?


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2012)

and the hookers


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2012)

both free delivery


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2012)

if under 30


----------



## rowlman (Apr 9, 2012)

blowjobs a night


----------



## kether noir (Apr 9, 2012)

and the morning


----------



## thump easy (Apr 9, 2012)

at mid DAY!!!!!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 10, 2012)

Monday to Sunday


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2012)

bring a guest


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 10, 2012)

to perform fluffing


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2012)

and ball cupping


----------



## thump easy (Apr 10, 2012)

tons of kisses


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

followed by tons


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2012)

of horny nuns


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

of which one


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Apr 10, 2012)

pick to fuck


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

(what ?)

she was religious


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 10, 2012)

shes a nun


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

(true loool!)


wearing nothing but


----------



## bproof (Apr 10, 2012)

hat and little


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

fanleaves covering her


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2012)

*nipples and navel *


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

pulled out (a) Snickers


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Cause god said


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 10, 2012)

let there be


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

snacks and food


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 10, 2012)

containing chinese lead


----------



## nedguy (Apr 10, 2012)

but sodium free


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 10, 2012)

and lots of vitamin c


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 10, 2012)

but P/K deficient


----------



## kether noir (Apr 10, 2012)

*and lots of*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 10, 2012)

flushing is necessary


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 11, 2012)

Not if organic


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

I'meant the nun


----------



## RC7 (Apr 11, 2012)

on the run


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2012)

you cant have


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

her sloppy buns


----------



## RC7 (Apr 11, 2012)

weed in lungs


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

livers in'a sling


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 11, 2012)

this story blows


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

like vaginal teeth


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

starring Hazey Grapes


----------



## nedguy (Apr 11, 2012)

with chuck norris


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

as HG's sexpuppet


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 11, 2012)

In "The Fister"


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

a mime musical


----------



## wizzhead (Apr 11, 2012)

i like bacon


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

for slappin hookers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 11, 2012)

not for tipping?


----------



## D.B.Doober (Apr 11, 2012)

raging baby momma


----------



## RC7 (Apr 11, 2012)

up on stage


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

disco dancing begins


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2012)

foshizzle my nizzle!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

tie-dye the ballfro


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 11, 2012)

reply to thread


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

with fancy typing


----------



## nedguy (Apr 11, 2012)

and counter culture


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

staying politically incoherent


----------



## Eyes Glazzed (Apr 11, 2012)

eating a pickle


----------



## nedguy (Apr 11, 2012)

fat as a Buddha


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

from Walmart deli


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

a former cucumber


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

who became intoxicated


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

drinking douche juice


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

from Oprah's assroid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

leaking nacho cheese


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

with steaming sourcream


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

a la carte


----------



## rowlman (Apr 11, 2012)

on toenail tortillas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2012)

free with order


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 11, 2012)

Across the border


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 11, 2012)

At Taco Bell


----------



## jbsoriginality (Apr 11, 2012)

at 3:30 a.m.


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 11, 2012)

begin screaming shits...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

from eating glass


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 12, 2012)

sold by Chong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

and his people


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 12, 2012)

$450 doggiesnutz seeds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

for cheap sex


----------



## rowlman (Apr 12, 2012)

with pirate hookers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

with giant cameltoe


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 12, 2012)

dubbed colonic conquistadors


----------



## rowlman (Apr 12, 2012)

of the poopdeck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

under the peedeck


----------



## rowlman (Apr 12, 2012)

we make lemonade


----------



## nedguy (Apr 12, 2012)

so sweet n'sour


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

with heavy froth


----------



## kether noir (Apr 12, 2012)

everyone likes froth


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 12, 2012)

on burned toast


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 12, 2012)

not camel froth


----------



## thump easy (Apr 12, 2012)

or camel toe


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2012)

*yes, camel toe.*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 13, 2012)

And dirty ho's


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2012)

and low blows


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2012)

and lil toes


----------



## kether noir (Apr 13, 2012)

*eat my foes*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

with some sourcream


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 13, 2012)

what she said


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2012)

while giving head


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2012)

Smoking in bed


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2012)

you'll wake-up dead


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 13, 2012)

roll it up


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2012)

is the place


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 13, 2012)

for horseface girls


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 13, 2012)

and bud smokers


----------



## jbsoriginality (Apr 13, 2012)

Phyuck yu achols!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

Shits gettin deep


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2012)

and kinda smelly


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

like a corpse


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

that has had


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

too much sun


----------



## nedguy (Apr 13, 2012)

and now needs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

some fucking ice


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 13, 2012)

cold beer bonging


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

down the hatch


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

and into the


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

urinal for recycling


----------



## nedguy (Apr 13, 2012)

into a Kirby!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

then pissed out


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2012)

golden shower surprise


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

liquid pearl necklace


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

during the sunrise


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

that has Tequila


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

and grenadine swirling


----------



## nedguy (Apr 13, 2012)

mixed together into..


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2012)

a steamy vagina


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

casserole dish with


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

big fuckin tittys


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

bouncing around the


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

general facial area


----------



## nedguy (Apr 13, 2012)

driving it nuts


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

like a rabid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

foaming Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

puppy smoking crack


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

on the menu


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

at olive garden


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

trappin some beaver


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

and trying to


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

look cool wile


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

banging the waitress


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

at sushi bar


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

with no socks


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2012)

on the table


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 13, 2012)

hot green tea


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 13, 2012)

shotguned out of


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 13, 2012)

Double barrel 12-gauge


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

like midget wrestlers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 14, 2012)

With DD racks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

doing jumping jacks


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a sight


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

to start filming


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2012)

in 3D spectravision


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2012)

viewed on i-max


----------



## medikal (Apr 14, 2012)

your all dead


----------



## jeeba (Apr 14, 2012)

I


medikal said:


> your all dead


Im
so alive


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2012)

born to be 
[video=youtube;zK4OprpsZ_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK4OprpsZ_s[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2012)

swimming in tea


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 14, 2012)

chunky butt nuggets


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2012)

with ranch dip


----------



## nedguy (Apr 14, 2012)

thats what she


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 14, 2012)

whores around for


----------



## nedguy (Apr 14, 2012)

any given wednesday


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

or Friday nights


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

never Sunday morning


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

because that would


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

be serious overtime


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

for two little


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

midgets like them


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

Everyone knows midgets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

dont work Sundays


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

unless its Christmas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

at Santas sweatshop


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

somewhere in Indonesia


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

were everytihngs made


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

for the usa


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

with toxic shit


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2012)

wrapped in ribbons


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

for unsuspecting kids


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2012)

and the elderly


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2012)

to violently destroy


----------



## nedguy (Apr 14, 2012)

Bald eagle babies


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

while the rich


----------



## nedguy (Apr 14, 2012)

livin' la vida


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

Lies of Obama's


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 14, 2012)

sweet sweet music


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2012)

that seems to


----------



## nedguy (Apr 14, 2012)

make sunflowers groovy


----------



## Ilovebush (Apr 14, 2012)

Busty young blonde?

OR

Two Asians $50?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

for the pair?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 14, 2012)

They can share


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

like jesus did


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 14, 2012)

whores are fun


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2012)

for throwing around


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

to rodeo fuck


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2012)

and making sandwiches


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 14, 2012)

after baking pie


----------



## RC7 (Apr 14, 2012)

i must agree


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2012)

let's get three


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

scantliy clad bitches


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 15, 2012)

w/ grape size hemroids


----------



## thump easy (Apr 15, 2012)

yomoma yodadie yobaldheadedgranny


----------



## thump easy (Apr 15, 2012)

wit holes indapanties


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

from cock pokes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 15, 2012)

and dry humping


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

the neighbors dog


----------



## nedguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Bush the Rottweiler


----------



## Barraka (Apr 15, 2012)

Lost my wallet


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

at the crackhouse


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2012)

during a purchase


----------



## nedguy (Apr 15, 2012)

at pets united


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 15, 2012)

against gay kittens


----------



## nedguy (Apr 15, 2012)

god hates fags (loooooool)


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

nedguy:7299909 said:


> god hates fags (loooooool)



...the Broadway musical...


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 15, 2012)

starring dougie howser's


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 15, 2012)

niel patrick harris


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 15, 2012)

on ecstacy kids


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## april (Apr 15, 2012)

Must not snap.......


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

crackle or pop


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

on a midget


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 15, 2012)

with down syndrome


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

waving filthy dingleberries


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 15, 2012)

That shit scary...


----------



## nedguy (Apr 15, 2012)

with a twisted


----------



## hmmmmm..... (Apr 15, 2012)

ballsack winding woefully


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 15, 2012)

glistening frumunda cheese


----------



## nedguy (Apr 15, 2012)

melted and bubbly


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

wrapped in tortilla


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 15, 2012)

served at buffet


----------



## nedguy (Apr 15, 2012)

for his highness


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

as a butt-plug


----------



## nedguy (Apr 15, 2012)

so he may .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

keep his shit


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

for painting later


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2012)

stored then displayed


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

at Sunday mass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

with Father Nelson


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

helping little boys


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fondle his ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

til he cums


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2012)

himself to death


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

or gets cruicified


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2012)

on pretzel sticks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

sold by vendors


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 15, 2012)

at the carnival


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

by hippy carnies


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

then the devil


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

shot some barnies


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

who broke their


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

boards in the


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 15, 2012)

north shore hawaii


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 16, 2012)

samoan girls' vadges


----------



## rowlman (Apr 16, 2012)

eatin by savages


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 16, 2012)

on corning wear


----------



## rowlman (Apr 16, 2012)

with white wine


----------



## nedguy (Apr 16, 2012)

and loaded dildos


----------



## thump easy (Apr 16, 2012)

tobe or nottobe


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 16, 2012)

red red wiiiiiiiiine


----------



## thump easy (Apr 16, 2012)

little small hiney


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 16, 2012)

big tall wino


----------



## thump easy (Apr 16, 2012)

growing that albinoe


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 16, 2012)

grey cooter fro


----------



## axionjaxson (Apr 16, 2012)

thats my board


----------



## nedguy (Apr 16, 2012)

you mad bro ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope jus crazy


----------



## nedguy (Apr 16, 2012)

as crazy as


----------



## rowlman (Apr 16, 2012)

crazy as crazy


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 16, 2012)

Breakfast pizza goooood


----------



## rowlman (Apr 16, 2012)

for frisbee tossin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

at nude beaches


----------



## nedguy (Apr 16, 2012)

where skirts are


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

worn on heads


----------



## nedguy (Apr 16, 2012)

and tampons used


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

to stop diareaha


----------



## rowlman (Apr 16, 2012)

from being inhaled


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 16, 2012)

with a straw


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 16, 2012)

that has a


----------



## rowlman (Apr 17, 2012)

3-speed dildo attachment


----------



## Eulin (Apr 17, 2012)

All of a Sudden....


----------



## rowlman (Apr 17, 2012)

an experienced dildo-operator


----------



## nedguy (Apr 17, 2012)

who ran out


----------



## rowlman (Apr 17, 2012)

to get hookers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 17, 2012)

uses the device


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 17, 2012)

as a baton


----------



## rowlman (Apr 17, 2012)

with matching purse


----------



## nedguy (Apr 17, 2012)

and assorted undies


----------



## thump easy (Apr 17, 2012)

dropping tea baggs!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 17, 2012)

in nuns mouths


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2012)

For christ and


----------



## kether noir (Apr 17, 2012)

a purse string


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 17, 2012)

With fajita seasoning


----------



## GreenLungz (Apr 17, 2012)

, pickled cow nads


----------



## nedguy (Apr 17, 2012)

in the meanwhile


----------



## JiggyPop (Apr 17, 2012)

tom jumped from


----------



## dankdalia (Apr 17, 2012)

the spaceship to


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 17, 2012)

Look at some


----------



## thump easy (Apr 17, 2012)

major trick action


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 17, 2012)

with secret service


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

delivered doggy style


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 18, 2012)

RIU group sex


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

with Columbian hookers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

smothered in cocaine


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

then vacuum packed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

like hooker sardines


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

for Barack Obama


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

giving stimulus packages


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

to fucking crooks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

with big afros


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

and deep pockets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

for the afrosheen


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

to throw away


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

the pick combs


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

and jerry curl


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

smokin some kools


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

or Newport 100s


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

dressin like fools


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

eating mushroom chocolates


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

wearin purple siuts


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

and goldtrim glasses


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

drinkin gin and


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

warm grape koolaid


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

from a soupcan


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 18, 2012)

slappin hoes mouths


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 18, 2012)

with baby powder


----------



## rowlman (Apr 18, 2012)

for extra softness


----------



## thump easy (Apr 18, 2012)

around the jenitilia


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

g spot region


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 19, 2012)

ground beef reduction


----------



## TheChosen (Apr 19, 2012)

over creme fraiche


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

and a bisciut


----------



## nedguy (Apr 19, 2012)

gluten free but


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

full of gluten


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

fucking my mom


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

in the ass


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

with hot muffler


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

gunning fully throttle


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

untill explosion occurres


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

like gatling guns


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

up her uterus


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

killing any siblings


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

that still reside


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

in her shit


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

including the twins


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

that I'm eating


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

starting at forrskin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

ending with anus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

and apple pie


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

off her asshole


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

covered in jizz


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

and herpie sprinkels


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2012)

on crab habitat


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

smelling liek earwax


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

without the ears


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

covered in piss


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 19, 2012)

and some puke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

mixed with beer


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 19, 2012)

on corned beef


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

but still drinkable


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 19, 2012)

after straining vomit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

its just soup


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 19, 2012)

like momma made


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 19, 2012)

And snorting comet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

for your alergies


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn always late


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 19, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> And snorting comet


instead of Ajax


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

cuz its cheaper


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 19, 2012)

than doing crack


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 19, 2012)

And burns better


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

than preperation H


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 20, 2012)

I prefer tucks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 20, 2012)

instead of mayonaise


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 20, 2012)

from last year


----------



## N0iZ (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy Four Twenty


----------



## rowlman (Apr 20, 2012)

outta Oprah's snatch


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Apr 20, 2012)

not without gloves


----------



## rowlman (Apr 20, 2012)

and a snorkel


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 20, 2012)

for muff diving


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 20, 2012)

and snatch spelunking


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 20, 2012)

Oprah's star fish


----------



## rowlman (Apr 20, 2012)

before hanging her


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 20, 2012)

on the oaktree


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 20, 2012)

With Dr. Phil


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 20, 2012)

Jacking it nearby


----------



## thump easy (Apr 21, 2012)

underniethem finding money


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

to buy beer


----------



## rowlman (Apr 21, 2012)

and a shovel


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

full of salt


----------



## thump easy (Apr 21, 2012)

from my piss


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

sample she took


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 21, 2012)

through urethral extraction


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

kits bought online


----------



## nedguy (Apr 21, 2012)

4.20 + shipping !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2012)

handling is free


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Apr 22, 2012)

thanks to Obama.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 22, 2012)

and Joe's mama


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

flappin her titties


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 22, 2012)

Begging for change


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

on the corner


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 22, 2012)

of Haight Ashbury


----------



## Grojak (Apr 22, 2012)

with you mom


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

and you dad


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 22, 2012)

and me sis


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 22, 2012)

blow. fucking. job.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

is the goal


----------



## Grojak (Apr 22, 2012)

but Herpes Jen


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

fuckin ruined it


----------



## thump easy (Apr 22, 2012)

suck my herplip!!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 22, 2012)

what the fuck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

jezzuz H krist


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 22, 2012)

that is disgusting


----------



## Grojak (Apr 22, 2012)

put that away


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 22, 2012)

it wont disappear!


----------



## ohmy (Apr 22, 2012)

my ball's hurt


----------



## nedguy (Apr 22, 2012)

flush or deflate


----------



## swishsweet (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh! Its you


----------



## Grojak (Apr 22, 2012)

twist a joint?


----------



## thump easy (Apr 22, 2012)

yes itis eye!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 22, 2012)

I am back


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 22, 2012)

better than ever


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

wearing purple spandex


----------



## rowlman (Apr 23, 2012)

and disco skating


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 23, 2012)

inebriated on scotch


----------



## Grampa (Apr 23, 2012)

to the max.


----------



## rowlman (Apr 23, 2012)

following the snailtrail


----------



## really comfy slippers (Apr 23, 2012)

with grape juice


----------



## Grampa (Apr 23, 2012)

and a margarita


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 23, 2012)

fuck the world


----------



## rowlman (Apr 23, 2012)

screamed the Dizz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 23, 2012)

in total rage


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 23, 2012)

the world replied :


----------



## rowlman (Apr 24, 2012)

please be gentle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 24, 2012)

when delivering punishments


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 24, 2012)

without any lube


----------



## rowlman (Apr 24, 2012)

up dry crevices


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 24, 2012)

during candlelight rapes


----------



## nedguy (Apr 24, 2012)

and make sure


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 24, 2012)

you have matches


----------



## thump easy (Apr 24, 2012)

and vagilent farts


----------



## thump easy (Apr 24, 2012)

wisp!poohf!poof!


----------



## SouthFlLowrider (Apr 24, 2012)

careful not to


----------



## Grojak (Apr 24, 2012)

Did Dick Butkis


----------



## Grojak (Apr 24, 2012)

Does Joe Cocker


----------



## nedguy (Apr 25, 2012)

have breast cancer


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 25, 2012)

Cry a river


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

fuckin mother fuckers


----------



## Boneman (Apr 25, 2012)

Big fat bastards


----------



## rowlman (Apr 25, 2012)

cock swallowing ball-munchers


----------



## Grampa (Apr 25, 2012)

4 word story


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

is fucking gay


----------



## rowlman (Apr 25, 2012)

broken hip hookers


----------



## Grampa (Apr 25, 2012)

walk with limps


----------



## rowlman (Apr 25, 2012)

don't need pimps


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 25, 2012)

Vote Ron Paul


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

for fucking death


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 25, 2012)

*same........old.........shit.*


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 25, 2012)

*every......fucking......day.
*


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 25, 2012)

*fuck......fuck.......fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm outta here


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

woah! big text


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 25, 2012)

Time to lift


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

my balls up


----------



## rowlman (Apr 25, 2012)

and scratch them


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

crabs right out


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 25, 2012)

onto hazeygrapes's ravioli


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

like fresh parmasian


----------



## nedguy (Apr 25, 2012)

(reboot)

on planet mars


----------



## Grojak (Apr 25, 2012)

with Will Wheaton


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 26, 2012)

As Buck Rogers


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 26, 2012)

starring daffy duck


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 26, 2012)

playing roadside hobos


----------



## rowlman (Apr 26, 2012)

pimpin out Daisy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 26, 2012)

to Huggy Bear


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

and his kneegrows


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 26, 2012)

from down under


----------



## nedguy (Apr 26, 2012)

it all started...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

the 3word story


----------



## Grojak (Apr 26, 2012)

long long ago


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

ina land farfaraway


----------



## rowlman (Apr 26, 2012)

from this hellhole


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 26, 2012)

called the interweb


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

not spider webs


----------



## rowlman (Apr 27, 2012)

in her panties


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

Something was crawling


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

on her bellybuttonring


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 27, 2012)

it was that


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 27, 2012)

thing from the


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 27, 2012)

matrix movies man.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

killer pubic lice


----------



## rowlman (Apr 27, 2012)

sprinkled on salad


----------



## Grojak (Apr 27, 2012)

covered with mites


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 27, 2012)

more like crabs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 27, 2012)

armed with pickaxes


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 27, 2012)

i dont loveher


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

Fucked her mother


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

in her turdcutter


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

then her cocksucker


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

some nostril rape


----------



## rowlman (Apr 27, 2012)

and ear fucking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

so she hears


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

my choda pumping


----------



## rowlman (Apr 27, 2012)

with nutsack thumping


----------



## rowlman (Apr 27, 2012)

across her face


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

like a shiatsu


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

across her face


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

like a shiatsu


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

banging a shitzu


----------



## ohmy (Apr 27, 2012)

balls hurt bad


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

from hard squeezing


----------



## Grojak (Apr 27, 2012)

by you sister


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

and you mudder


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

and Father Nelson


----------



## nedguy (Apr 27, 2012)

lame uncreative page !


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 27, 2012)

lame uncreative avatar


----------



## SketchyGrower (Apr 27, 2012)

three blind mice


----------



## Grojak (Apr 27, 2012)

look like dice


----------



## Boneman (Apr 27, 2012)

bought Mr Nice


----------



## nedguy (Apr 27, 2012)

with a good price


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 27, 2012)

Smoked a slice


----------



## rowlman (Apr 27, 2012)

of donkey cock


----------



## ohmy (Apr 27, 2012)

ripped her nice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

now shes fucked


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

By Uncle Buck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

with a strapon


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

Black rubber duck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

between Oprahs pissflaps


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 28, 2012)

*Holy Fucking Shit!
*


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oprah scissors Gail


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 28, 2012)

Better than Rosie...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

scisors Hazey Grapes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Better than Rosie...


That's just gross


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> That's just gross


Like Oprah's not?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

for your thoughts


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

I threw up


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

Tranny Artie Lang


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

on Oprahs lap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

grinding his package


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 28, 2012)

Smaller than average


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> for your thoughts
> 
> View attachment 2143540



That's so wrong


----------



## HereticHero (Apr 28, 2012)

penis for a


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 28, 2012)

Cracked out hooker


----------



## rowlman (Apr 28, 2012)

in the cooker


----------



## nedguy (Apr 28, 2012)

frustrating chuck norris


----------



## rowlman (Apr 28, 2012)

like the ABC's


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 28, 2012)

and 123's soup


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

in semen broth


----------



## Grampa (Apr 28, 2012)

bloop bloop bloop


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

went her tittys


----------



## rowlman (Apr 28, 2012)

into the soup


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

splashing semen-soup everywere


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 28, 2012)

on grandma's tits


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

were too small


----------



## rowlman (Apr 28, 2012)

impregnating anything nearby


----------



## rowlman (Apr 28, 2012)

with toxic semen-soup


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

making its way...


----------



## kether noir (Apr 28, 2012)

*the japans shore*


----------



## rowlman (Apr 28, 2012)

disquised as Cambells


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 28, 2012)

cream of mushroom


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 28, 2012)

Leads to doom


----------



## rowlman (Apr 28, 2012)

when microwaving unopened


----------



## Boneman (Apr 28, 2012)

prepare to clean


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 28, 2012)

With Mr. Clean


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

ass fucking Snookie


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 28, 2012)

anal wart matted


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

vagina by barebacking


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 28, 2012)

a russian hooker


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

with fullblown aids


----------



## robert 14617 (Apr 29, 2012)

and severe backny


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

squirting on him


----------



## rowlman (Apr 29, 2012)

like midget jizz


----------



## thump easy (Apr 29, 2012)

warm and slimmy


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

Bump and grindin


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 29, 2012)

that anal mitten


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

Till she shittin


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 29, 2012)

in hazeygrapes' mouth


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 29, 2012)

and in hair


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

In his lair


----------



## mae (Apr 29, 2012)

on a dare.....


----------



## Boneman (Apr 29, 2012)

With no fear


----------



## rowlman (Apr 29, 2012)

of anal tear


----------



## thump easy (Apr 29, 2012)

on the contrare


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

the anus ripped


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

My dick slipped


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

into her mouth


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

Then went south


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

to visit fmaily


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

And defy gravity


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

by flying low


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 29, 2012)

and staying high


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

on peyote buttons


----------



## nedguy (Apr 29, 2012)

it was then


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

and only then


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 29, 2012)

rectum nearly killedem


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

Strangled lil children


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

like Tot Mom


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

and shits himself


----------



## thump easy (Apr 29, 2012)

for better levrage


----------



## rowlman (Apr 29, 2012)

so the gerbils


----------



## k3nz1387 (Apr 29, 2012)

smoked a blunt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

in his asshole


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

And passed out


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Apr 29, 2012)

from inhaling diarrhea


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

fumes then died


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

End of story!


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Apr 29, 2012)

Until, one day..


----------



## ProGrower707 (Apr 29, 2012)

High Fuck!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 29, 2012)

The clippers suck..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

in this story


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 29, 2012)

Clippers still suck


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 29, 2012)

'Twas a good day.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

to get fucked


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Cause clippers won!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 30, 2012)

They got lucky


----------



## Gyroscope (Apr 30, 2012)

as a sonofabitch


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Who is rich


----------



## lagarrettBLUNT (Apr 30, 2012)

as a bitch


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2012)

with golden clit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 30, 2012)

And platinum nips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

shining in the


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dark of night


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 30, 2012)

cramps and vomiting


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Pop a klonopin..


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2012)

in your eye


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

like Jimi Hendrix


----------



## TriPurple (Apr 30, 2012)

Kiss the sky!!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Smokin purple haze


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

fuckin Janis Joplin


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Needs good humpin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

in her grave


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Celebrate and rave


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

chinese people everywere


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

Running from Godzilla


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

like track starz


----------



## rowlman (Apr 30, 2012)

eating crack bars


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 30, 2012)

From meth addicts


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2012)

with heroin attitudes


----------



## TriPurple (May 1, 2012)

Jupiter from Mars


----------



## Grampa (May 1, 2012)

asteroid belt sluts


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 1, 2012)

rowlman said:


> with heroin attitudes



wrecking stolen cars


----------



## Grampa (May 1, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> wrecking stolen cars


 lame skipping posts


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 1, 2012)

Grampa said:


> lame skipping posts



dont cry now


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 1, 2012)

It went foul


----------



## mae (May 1, 2012)

like simon cowl


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 1, 2012)

Fucking his pal


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 1, 2012)

C. Thomas Howell


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

aka Hazey Grapes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 1, 2012)

aka loose rectum


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

aka Fuckin Retard


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2012)

aka scrotum cheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

with hazey pubes


----------



## mae (May 1, 2012)

and crazy noobs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

tearing shit up


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2012)

burning shit down


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

while fucking up


----------



## mae (May 1, 2012)

in the town


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

with crack whores


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 1, 2012)

making cockcheese smores


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

by the campfire


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 1, 2012)

Looking madd tired


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

from smoking deershit


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 1, 2012)

Picturing leer jets


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

in outer space


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2012)

heading for youranus


----------



## nedguy (May 1, 2012)

to retrieve the


----------



## rowlman (May 1, 2012)

last remaining buttplug


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 1, 2012)

All covered in


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

loads of manchowder


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 1, 2012)

And anal sweat


----------



## rowlman (May 2, 2012)

but still reusable


----------



## Boneman (May 2, 2012)

Call the vet


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 2, 2012)

you know cus


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 2, 2012)

Sam Lasco's there


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 2, 2012)

handing out microdots


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

to blind children


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 2, 2012)

that can't see


----------



## robert 14617 (May 2, 2012)

taste or smell


----------



## rowlman (May 2, 2012)

without their shoes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 2, 2012)

penny loafers actually


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

that hold dimes


----------



## rowlman (May 2, 2012)

of blacktar heroin


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 2, 2012)

For all basers


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 2, 2012)

hide your kids


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 2, 2012)

they rapin errrybody


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 2, 2012)

Women and children


----------



## rowlman (May 2, 2012)

always getit first


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 2, 2012)

Never be last


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

and love it


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 2, 2012)

especially the grannies


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2012)

holy stained panties


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

around her ears


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 2, 2012)

And saggy titties


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2012)

tit fighting ninja


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 2, 2012)

master of bungfu


----------



## thump easy (May 2, 2012)

titie noon chux


----------



## calicatt79 (May 2, 2012)

Out of NOWHERE.......


----------



## KushXOJ (May 2, 2012)

A herpie outbreak


----------



## calicatt79 (May 2, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> A herpie outbreak


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 2, 2012)

in the forest


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 2, 2012)

It's all over...


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (May 2, 2012)

But it's not...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 2, 2012)

really that contagious....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

to the lepers


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

in one nation


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2012)

under the cumbrella


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

From tarzan's nuts


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

rough and coarse


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

Made in Taiwan


----------



## ohmy (May 3, 2012)

lick her twat


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2012)

Vote for Pedro


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

Is Pedro mexican ?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 3, 2012)

hes a nosepicker



(not racist just sayin)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

picking his asshole


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 3, 2012)

and smelling fingers


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

"Taste like chicken"


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2012)

from China buffet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

its fuckin cat!


----------



## rowlman (May 3, 2012)

in the hat


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 3, 2012)

in spanish ElGato


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 3, 2012)

in a sombrero


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

hecho in Mexico


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

Viva la patria! << lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

no hablo Esai


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

Lookout !! ...Mexican mafia !!!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

Selling schwaggg bags


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

of high quality


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

Low quality bud ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

watered with the..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 3, 2012)

piss of jesus


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

100ft main colas


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

Covered the frontier


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

in Jesus's piss ( fuck Ho that made me laff LOL)


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

Heat beat Knicks


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 3, 2012)

Clippers still suck


----------



## DSB65 (May 3, 2012)

im the greatest


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 3, 2012)

of all time


----------



## DSB65 (May 3, 2012)

so fuck off


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 3, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Clippers still suck


lol Clippers still suck


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

Midgets have good


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 3, 2012)

Center of gravity


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

Even better than


----------



## ohmy (May 3, 2012)

a toothless pig


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

only on Wednesday


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

...Giving out citations


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2012)

they gota be


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2012)

carefull of eyeinjeryies


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2012)

doging boners always


----------



## KushXOJ (May 3, 2012)

"eyeinjeryies" said the


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2012)

eye less midget


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 3, 2012)

walks into a


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 3, 2012)

crowded gay bar


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2012)

hahaha^^^^^


----------



## thump easy (May 3, 2012)

eye fucked midget


----------



## ohmy (May 4, 2012)

till she blew


----------



## KushXOJ (May 4, 2012)

Snot, saliva, and


----------



## kether noir (May 4, 2012)

*pucker lips of*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

giunea pig vaginas


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2012)

on prison calendars


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

Pages stuck together


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 4, 2012)

Inmates can't jackoff


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 4, 2012)

Or smoke cigarets


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

or eat McRibs


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 4, 2012)

Or peacefully shit


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2012)

or ride rollercoasters


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

or get pedicures


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 4, 2012)

not even chocolate


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2012)

but,they can


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2012)

have sausage partys


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

at any time


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 4, 2012)

in the day


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

except lock down


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 4, 2012)

the guards break


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 4, 2012)

hungry are you?


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (May 4, 2012)

then the prisoners


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

have puppet shows


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2012)

using inmate midgets


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 4, 2012)

say what again


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 4, 2012)

donkey show midgets


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

with George Foreman


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 4, 2012)

don't forget milk


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

And his grill


----------



## KushXOJ (May 4, 2012)

"ouch" my penis


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

Hot diggitty dogs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

said the Clippers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

They're going down


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

It's Lakers town


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

the Angels city


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

The traffic city


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

Jack and Jill...


----------



## KushXOJ (May 4, 2012)

Had consentual sex


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2012)

with farm animals


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

high on ruufies


----------



## KushXOJ (May 4, 2012)

The horses penis ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

fucked the Nun


----------



## KushXOJ (May 4, 2012)

Until she started


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

Blowing Father o'Reily


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

head off cleanly


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2012)

As children cheered


----------



## kether noir (May 4, 2012)

*and ate flesh*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

biscuits and gravy


----------



## thump easy (May 4, 2012)

coagulated blood, maxipads


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 4, 2012)

make good tea


----------



## calicatt79 (May 4, 2012)

and dog treats


----------



## Boneman (May 4, 2012)

Your feet stink


----------



## rowlman (May 4, 2012)

from toe fucking


----------



## calicatt79 (May 4, 2012)

that eyeless midget


----------



## kether noir (May 4, 2012)

*in the ear*


----------



## KushXOJ (May 4, 2012)

Very ....very ...slowly


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

*HO*ly Fucking Shit


----------



## potential herb master (May 5, 2012)

My Joint's Out


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

*DMT *no regrets!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> *DMT *no regrets!!!


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Hows that shit?[/FONT]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

better thanthe Clippers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Hows that shit?


God like experience


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

DMT on Netflix


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

Check it out


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

Still can't explain


----------



## rowlman (May 5, 2012)

that shits insane


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Check it out


Fosho definitely will!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

How to makeit?


----------



## mae (May 5, 2012)

you fake it


----------



## Boneman (May 5, 2012)

Make it naked


----------



## mae (May 5, 2012)

wake and baked


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

with a midget


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

Prostitute near by


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

Eyeing me down.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

with blind eyes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

Some kinda bark


----------



## rowlman (May 5, 2012)

around her teeth


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

Cinco de mustard


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

Rhymes like busta


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

Bread and butta


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

leaking out her


----------



## robert 14617 (May 5, 2012)

anal vent flap


----------



## Ringsixty (May 5, 2012)

Death by Burrito


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

when i shit


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2012)

I pass out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

from vigorous shitting


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

And sour diesel


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

makes me piss


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

In people's faces


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

to cure acne


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 5, 2012)

while chest shitting


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 5, 2012)

is taking place


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

as midgets record


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 5, 2012)

A beastiality gangbang


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 5, 2012)

(10 thingys)

in 3-D


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

uploaded to IMAX


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

And then bootleg


----------



## KushXOJ (May 6, 2012)

For only $2.99


----------



## PrivateEye6 (May 6, 2012)

No batteries included


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

some assembly required


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2012)

Glasses not included


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

made in bangladesh


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2012)

with indians outsorsing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

the free trade


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

to Brad Pitt


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

united nations adoptions


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

and disposal center


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

on the right


----------



## StillMedicated (May 6, 2012)

koreans ran screaming


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

into the mire


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 6, 2012)

screaming Ugoddam [email protected]!!


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

then total silence


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2012)

Oh no wait


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2012)

Mute was on


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2012)

Because I saw


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

hookers in half


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

wearing purple dungarees


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2012)

Smoking Purple Kush


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

it was special


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

worm and wet


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

like cranial discharge


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

packed into bong


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

then fisted her


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

bong in hand


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

who wants pancakes


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

with maple syrup


----------



## Budologist420 (May 6, 2012)

And chocolate chips


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

bacon hat band


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

with sliced bananas


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

and hot curry


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

and some milk


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

all blended together


----------



## DSB65 (May 6, 2012)

With some whiskey


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

and saltine crackers


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 6, 2012)

don't forget Lawry's


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

insert cocktail umbrella


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 6, 2012)

into pee hole


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

lay back enjoy


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

the bikini wax


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

with a twist


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

going back inside


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 6, 2012)

for a colonic


----------



## Boneman (May 6, 2012)

Hate big fingers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 6, 2012)

Especially my proctologist's


----------



## kether noir (May 6, 2012)

*he likes fisting*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

double fisted style


----------



## kether noir (May 6, 2012)

*like the Nile *


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

thats in denial


----------



## KushXOJ (May 6, 2012)

And on trial


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

for raping Emu's


----------



## robert 14617 (May 6, 2012)

after eating slotzki's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

outa hookers cornholes


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

Delivered like D'giorno


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

thru the backdoor


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

For the crackwhore


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

wearing Clippers gear


----------



## KushXOJ (May 6, 2012)

She must suck ..


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2012)

theadministrater banding pics!!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

Or griffin's dick


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

on a stick


----------



## kether noir (May 6, 2012)

*with a pick*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

in his urethra


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

which he enjoyed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

more than Xmas


----------



## rowlman (May 6, 2012)

and elf porn


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

On his wishlist


----------



## KushXOJ (May 6, 2012)

No more herpies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

for Amy Winehouse


----------



## KushXOJ (May 6, 2012)

Cause she overdosed


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

on herpie meds


----------



## MrFrance (May 6, 2012)

chased with cola


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

and deer piss


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

love the game


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

of fucking sheep


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

in pink socks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

beating on gays


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

beating off gays


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

like thai prostitues


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

who wear pants


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

on thier arms


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

hiding heroin holes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

for scavenger hunts


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 7, 2012)

Mistaken anal warts


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

Better than zombies ?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2012)

*awkward facial expression*


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 7, 2012)

four letter word?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

from straining anus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

for shit soup


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

Shit, shit, shit


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 7, 2012)

on my finger


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2012)

Is that chilli ?


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 7, 2012)

now in my...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 7, 2012)

what a clusterfuck


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

That's all folks....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

we want more!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 7, 2012)

more Biz Markee!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

in the salad


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2012)

Stab stab stab


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2012)

Let it die


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

all the gays


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 7, 2012)

know about hazeygrapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

from assmaster. com


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2012)

That site sucks !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

for the Clippers


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

dream come true


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2012)

churches burn pretty


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 7, 2012)

Like nun titties


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

and pope's cock


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2012)

layed an egg


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

catholic child abuse


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2012)

MrFrance:7401023 said:


> catholic child abuse


the Broadway musical


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

goes on tour


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 7, 2012)

with Matt Damon


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 7, 2012)

as alter boy


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

fucks your butt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

like a jackhammer


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2012)

while singing chorus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

lines on acid


----------



## really comfy slippers (May 7, 2012)

On a Titty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

induced motorboating extravaganza


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

bring a bottle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

to piss in


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

bring me sunshine


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

for my whores


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2012)

and their bitches


----------



## 323cheezy (May 7, 2012)

and their whorefriends..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

who tag along


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

all earning well


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

under the average


----------



## bigbillyrocka (May 7, 2012)

until backdoor opens


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

for asshole destruction


----------



## bigbillyrocka (May 7, 2012)

like major construction


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

of fecal obstruction


----------



## kether noir (May 7, 2012)

*the major malfunction *


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

was being born


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

out her ass


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

horizontally, big stretch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

on the diameter


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2012)

of her poopominator


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

was totaly destroyed


----------



## kether noir (May 7, 2012)

*floppy meat curtains *


----------



## Gyroscope (May 7, 2012)

we can rebuild


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

the 6milliondollar cunt


----------



## calicatt79 (May 7, 2012)

out of twizzlers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

and broken iPods


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

sold for 25c


----------



## calicatt79 (May 7, 2012)

It smelled like


----------



## rowlman (May 7, 2012)

a crackhouse toilet


----------



## MrFrance (May 7, 2012)

full of arseholes


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2012)

And broken stems


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

stuck up dickholes


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 8, 2012)

Causing stretched shafts


----------



## MrFrance (May 8, 2012)

with no money


----------



## rowlman (May 8, 2012)

fiens start sucking


----------



## kether noir (May 8, 2012)

*a rubber ducky*


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 8, 2012)

for spare change


----------



## calicatt79 (May 8, 2012)

This whole time


----------



## rowlman (May 8, 2012)

cracks been healthy


----------



## thump easy (May 8, 2012)

for the heart


----------



## calicatt79 (May 8, 2012)

and the breasts


----------



## IslandDelight (May 8, 2012)

are all fake


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

like fixingthiswebsite was


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

heroin aint great


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 9, 2012)

But makes money


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

collecting fake unicef


----------



## rowlman (May 9, 2012)

to finance midgetporn


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

on the socil


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

making cuckold videos


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

chew me out


----------



## rowlman (May 9, 2012)

was H.Grapes job


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 9, 2012)

hired by JohnTravolta


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

AND brad pitt


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

not to mention


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 9, 2012)

C Thomas Howell


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

topgun mention here


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

guage on xhamster.com


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

were HazeyGrapes works


----------



## TheChosen (May 9, 2012)

to make wine


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

and ass cheese


----------



## rowlman (May 9, 2012)

with scab crackers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

shoved in assholes


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 9, 2012)

big fat mouths


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

that are starving


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 9, 2012)

for man knowledge


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

mixed with cheetos


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 9, 2012)

and corn flakes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

rich in fibre


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 9, 2012)

lacking proper nutrition


----------



## Ringsixty (May 9, 2012)

Nutz over you


----------



## Boneman (May 9, 2012)

Oh Deez Nuts?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

no.... Grape Nuts


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 9, 2012)

big ones, with


----------



## rowlman (May 9, 2012)

glovebox for storage


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

first aid kit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

and powertrain warentee


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

onion rings mmmmm


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

dipped in dogshit


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

itisa personal choice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

like pepsi coke


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

pepsi with friedfish


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

testicles and rice


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 9, 2012)

Deep fried mice


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

there'sa mouse loose


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

in her panties


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

pepsi and friedfish


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

drinkin colt 45


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

like traveling time


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

i enjoy it


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 9, 2012)

Changin the future


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

for the better


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

of less sugar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

and more sodium


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

the sugar diet


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 9, 2012)

Cuz clippers suck....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

like a Dyson


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

hitting g spot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

at K mart...


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

shopping for shades


----------



## thump easy (May 9, 2012)

and used socks


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

thumping one out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

to mad drumbeats


----------



## MrFrance (May 9, 2012)

with crazy bass


----------



## kether noir (May 10, 2012)

*reverberating my spines*


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

like anal jackhammer


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 10, 2012)

causing bowel implosions


----------



## robert 14617 (May 10, 2012)

nothing abnormal ,then


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 10, 2012)

for Scottie Pippen


----------



## robert 14617 (May 10, 2012)

a 10 inch woodie


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 10, 2012)

can't be concealed


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 10, 2012)

while grocery shopping


----------



## robert 14617 (May 10, 2012)

with my nana


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 10, 2012)

Scottie loves Nana


----------



## robert 14617 (May 10, 2012)

physically i saw


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

the ripped anus


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

torn to shreds


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Nana gives head


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

to the CLippers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Heard she's great


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

at sperm gurgling


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

after the song


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

is played again


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

it's played again


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

till its finished


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

then it's over


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

and played again


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

NO it's over


----------



## thump easy (May 10, 2012)

weedmaps isthe machine!!!!!!


----------



## jeeba (May 10, 2012)

i am back.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 10, 2012)

And you are ?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

jeeba said:


> i am back.


Where've you been?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Roger Waters Sunday


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!!!


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

then comes monday


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Who is #1...


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

you are #6


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

I am not....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

rowlman said:


> then comes monday


Lol, you fucked it up man.


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

I fuckup everything


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

and sometimes twice


----------



## Ringsixty (May 10, 2012)

Casino bad place


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Hot Girls and


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

Ringsixty said:


> Casino bad place


Valley view casino?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

fat bitch singing


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 10, 2012)

"you better think"


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

"about some sandiwches"


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

before you drink ?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

shit shit shit


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

like Old English


----------



## Gyroscope (May 10, 2012)

I say there...


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

warm Milwaukees best


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

at its best


----------



## rowlman (May 10, 2012)

makes a mess


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

in the shitter


----------



## Gyroscope (May 11, 2012)

does it splatter ?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> does it splatter ?


[video=youtube;j--KOLPD_lU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j--KOLPD_lU[/video]
That sneeze helped.


----------



## Gyroscope (May 11, 2012)

She feels better


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 11, 2012)

after being impregnated


----------



## Boneman (May 11, 2012)

With turkey baster


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 11, 2012)

and terrier jizz


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 11, 2012)

hazeygrapes is born


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 11, 2012)

and vaginal beerbongings


----------



## rowlman (May 11, 2012)

begin the celebration


----------



## lexros (May 11, 2012)

of epic levels


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

which score low


----------



## rowlman (May 11, 2012)

while remaning high


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

without feeling down


----------



## calicatt79 (May 11, 2012)

It is all...


----------



## lexros (May 11, 2012)

over her face


----------



## Boneman (May 11, 2012)

in her eye


----------



## calicatt79 (May 11, 2012)

so she wiped


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

her ass with


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## calicatt79 (May 11, 2012)

his gianormous moustache


----------



## rowlman (May 11, 2012)

kept crabs safe


----------



## calicatt79 (May 11, 2012)

from enemy fire


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2012)

A satanic empire


----------



## Ringsixty (May 11, 2012)

Balls are ITCHY


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2012)

Chicks are bitchy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 11, 2012)

pound the mound


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2012)

Help help help


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2012)

need toilet paper!!!!!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 11, 2012)

drag the carpet


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2012)

used the cat


----------



## robert 14617 (May 11, 2012)

declawed or OMG


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2012)

Clippers lose again


----------



## thump easy (May 11, 2012)

fluffy paws awwwwwwhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 11, 2012)

Damn clippers suck.....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 11, 2012)

they sure do!


----------



## TheChosen (May 11, 2012)

glued by resin


----------



## KushXOJ (May 11, 2012)

And male spunk


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 11, 2012)

They warm benches


----------



## kether noir (May 12, 2012)

* in a happy*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

mossy rock crevace


----------



## Gyroscope (May 12, 2012)

filled with leeches


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2012)

greeeeeedeeeey lil basterds!!!!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

Ripping anal cavities


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

during routine searches


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

Confiscating reproductive organs


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

and eating them


----------



## robert 14617 (May 12, 2012)

with fava beans


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 12, 2012)

anal bead lollipops


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 12, 2012)

Must really stink


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 12, 2012)

And taste shitty


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

without Franks hotsauce


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2012)

yum shitty anolbeeds


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

dipped in ranch


----------



## really comfy slippers (May 12, 2012)

Puking all over


----------



## Gyroscope (May 12, 2012)

really comfy slippers said:


> Puking all over


stinky asses everywhere..


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

like assmunch buffet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

complete with toast


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

and frosty serve


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

by naked carhops


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 12, 2012)

with thick muttonchops


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

growing on thier


----------



## ml07kaup (May 12, 2012)

suspended higher self


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

like Uncle Buck


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

bunch of grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

make some wine


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

one glass good


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

one bottle bad


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

two bottle disaster


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

three bottle - court


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

i plead notgiulty


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

fourth bottle inhand


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

looking ata 5th


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

penetrating her snatch


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

while veryvery drunk


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

with synthetic Penzoil


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

for extended mileage


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

and reduced wear


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

And tear on


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

miled out pussies


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

From unabused hoochies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

taking severe poundings


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 12, 2012)

with steel dildo


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

batteries not included


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

peddle power optional


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 12, 2012)

220v model only


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

with deluxe analprobe


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

in great condition


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

After massive friction


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

it needed oil


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

and CO2 canisters


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

to get airborne


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

for faraway holes


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

like a commando


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

Blastin holes in


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

his new underpants


----------



## Tenner (May 12, 2012)

with the force


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 12, 2012)

Of a jackhammer


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

Which melted instantly


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

which melted instantly


----------



## Tenner (May 12, 2012)

eminating sweet vapours


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

we all inhaled


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

a camerafilmcontainer fullofcocaine


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

like pure anthrax


----------



## Tenner (May 12, 2012)

then stood up


----------



## MrFrance (May 12, 2012)

ring el chino


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

eating a churro


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

as testicles emploded


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

all over Tokyo


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 12, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> a camerafilmcontainer fullofcocaine


Lol.......


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

lowering property values


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

and deflowering daughters


----------



## Tenner (May 12, 2012)

fathers got angry


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

for prostitution preparation


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

without a permit


----------



## Tenner (May 12, 2012)

going for hermits


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2012)

slapping dancer tits


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

In the VIP


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2012)

pastramie pussy lips


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

Stuffed with dollars


----------



## Gyroscope (May 12, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Stuffed with dollars


and four quarters


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 12, 2012)

paying the vagfrogs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

with carnival tokens


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2012)

blood stained money


----------



## KushXOJ (May 12, 2012)

And aborted fetuses.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

on the pizza


----------



## thump easy (May 12, 2012)

baby cow embelecocord


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2012)

Chewed off by


----------



## KushXOJ (May 13, 2012)

A hungry pigeon


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> A hungry pigeon


With madcow disease


----------



## KushXOJ (May 13, 2012)

And aids ....AIDS !!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

on toilet seats


----------



## Metasynth (May 13, 2012)

in truckstop bathrooms


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2012)

From infected prostitutes


----------



## Tenner (May 13, 2012)

which rub their


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 13, 2012)

Anal herpie warts


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

Spanish Gran Prix


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

should be cancled


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

Formula One Spain


----------



## zat (May 13, 2012)

crashed into the


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

motor race barcelona


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

driven by girlymen


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

with gay names


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

sponsored by analbleaching.cumintheass


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

i won the gran prickx you bunch of cunts


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

MrFrance:7425193 said:


> i won the gran prickx you bunch of cunts


in a dress


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 13, 2012)

bitches love hazeygrapes


----------



## really comfy slippers (May 13, 2012)

Unhealthy erections bleeding


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

apply direct pressure


----------



## KushXOJ (May 13, 2012)

In your anus


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

farts inyour face


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2012)

That elmo hair idea is as crazy as running through the mall shouting "RAPESEX RAPESEX!!!!"


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 13, 2012)

Smells like Limburger


----------



## DSB65 (May 13, 2012)

Wash that cunt


----------



## KushXOJ (May 13, 2012)

Your scrotum smells


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 13, 2012)

like hair gels


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 13, 2012)

keenan and kel's


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

name my snake


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

good pickup line


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

for blind deafgirls


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 13, 2012)

with nice tits


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

and exquisite cameltoe


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

to stamp on


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 13, 2012)

with my face


----------



## Tenner (May 13, 2012)

oh yeah slurp


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

the sloppy snatch


----------



## Tenner (May 13, 2012)

while you are


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

making Belgian waffles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 13, 2012)

for Belgian pimp


----------



## MrFrance (May 13, 2012)

here's your 10%


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

Of Belgium cock


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

to go with


----------



## rowlman (May 13, 2012)

some Belgium taco


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 13, 2012)

from the sasuagecart


----------



## Gyroscope (May 14, 2012)

next to roachcoach


----------



## rowlman (May 14, 2012)

behind the crackhouse


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

on sesame street


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 14, 2012)

from dave chappelle


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 14, 2012)

and Mr. McFeely


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 14, 2012)

with hairpiece avitar


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

trolling trolling we can have fun just trolling


----------



## rowlman (May 14, 2012)

trolling for whores


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 14, 2012)

by the portojon


----------



## Tenner (May 14, 2012)

in the portacabin


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

behind the bikesheds


----------



## Tenner (May 14, 2012)

on her knees


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

rape your hand


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 14, 2012)

at your demand


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)




----------



## kether noir (May 14, 2012)

with grey pants


----------



## mae (May 14, 2012)

and black ants


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 14, 2012)

crawling up peeholes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 14, 2012)

dam piss ants


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 14, 2012)

ruining camping trips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

with thier bullshit


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

let's get jiggy


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 14, 2012)

MrFrance is gay


----------



## MrFrance (May 14, 2012)

that's so sensational


----------



## jonblaze420 (May 14, 2012)

he said lispingly


----------



## rowlman (May 14, 2012)

while prancing around


----------



## Tenner (May 14, 2012)

in his pink


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 14, 2012)

suit of foreskin


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 14, 2012)

and blue XanaX


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

pill necklace dangling


----------



## rowlman (May 15, 2012)

from nipple rings


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 15, 2012)

With dildos slings

Oh shit 420!!! <<<like button for that!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

To anal beads


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

keeping it real


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 15, 2012)

Or i'll kill


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> With dildos slings
> 
> Oh shit 420!!! <<<like button for that!


1:20 where I'm at ... No like for you sir


----------



## KushXOJ (May 15, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Or i'll kill


You with a


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 15, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> 1:20 where I'm at ... No like for you sir


Hahaha! U lucky ur 420 is less than 3 hours away


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

edited this post


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 15, 2012)

Everybody went ghost


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

cheese on toast


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 15, 2012)

Charlie sheens roast


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

tiger blood toast


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 15, 2012)

poop and pee


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

bingo number three


----------



## rowlman (May 15, 2012)

chicken oftha sea


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

whatwill be willbe


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

the queen's jubilee


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

sortus outa g


----------



## MrFrance (May 15, 2012)

a hehe he

...


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2012)

laughed my ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

hole right apart


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2012)

and out squirted


----------



## Boneman (May 15, 2012)

A bigole fart


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (May 15, 2012)

It Smelled Like


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

high calibre turd


----------



## DSB65 (May 15, 2012)

In your mouth


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 15, 2012)

down your throat


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

like your breakfast


----------



## jammin screw (May 15, 2012)

Or late lunch


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

on the road


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 15, 2012)

Again! Just cant


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

eat the shit


----------



## DSB65 (May 15, 2012)

Taste so good


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 15, 2012)

like platypus soup


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 15, 2012)

for my tummy


----------



## Tenner (May 15, 2012)

oh yes honey


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 15, 2012)

make shits runny


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

but its funny


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

like a bunny


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

getting run over


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 15, 2012)

more than once


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

by a convoy


----------



## rowlman (May 16, 2012)

of stampeding dwarfs


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

ripped on acid


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 16, 2012)

And rolling balls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

of highend cheese


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 16, 2012)

While eyes dilate


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

like-a crackhead pirate


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 16, 2012)

swab the poopdeck


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

rape and pillage


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 16, 2012)

plundering village booty


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

and village boobies


----------



## jammin screw (May 16, 2012)

While smokin doobies


----------



## Tenner (May 16, 2012)

like a boss


----------



## jammin screw (May 16, 2012)

With stained floss


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 16, 2012)

who just lost


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 16, 2012)

their favorite bong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

ina hookers vajayjay


----------



## MrFrance (May 16, 2012)

my mum died


----------



## Boneman (May 16, 2012)

From an overdose


----------



## MrFrance (May 16, 2012)

under a mango tree


----------



## calicatt79 (May 16, 2012)

while tokin on


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

some donkey cock


----------



## calicatt79 (May 16, 2012)

no really....it


----------



## MrFrance (May 16, 2012)

surf And turf


----------



## MrFrance (May 16, 2012)

born inthe USA


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

is ashitty song


----------



## rowlman (May 16, 2012)

that fuckin sucks


----------



## calicatt79 (May 16, 2012)

that your mum


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 16, 2012)

owns the cd


----------



## calicatt79 (May 16, 2012)

Big Willie Style


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 16, 2012)

warming a syringe


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2012)

for the slamorama


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 17, 2012)

in her pajamas


----------



## Boneman (May 17, 2012)

Around her ankles


----------



## MrFrance (May 17, 2012)

make it count


----------



## calicatt79 (May 17, 2012)

she said softly


----------



## MrFrance (May 17, 2012)

toss that salad


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 17, 2012)

after I shit


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 17, 2012)

out RIU servers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 18, 2012)

colon bleeding allover


----------



## MrFrance (May 18, 2012)

the fucking place


----------



## rowlman (May 18, 2012)

made it slippery


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2012)

don't need lube


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

just a tube


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

of some cock


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

I mean caulk


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

to stop the


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

police from entering


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

glue the motherfuckers


----------



## Boneman (May 19, 2012)

On the shitter


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 19, 2012)

without paper assgaskets


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

and toiletseat up


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

then come along


----------



## rowlman (May 19, 2012)

an axe murderer


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

with whipped cream


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

and chocolate sauce


----------



## mae (May 19, 2012)

with a cherry


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

and a blackberry


----------



## mae (May 19, 2012)

to call the


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

boss from work


----------



## mae (May 19, 2012)

Who's a jerk


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

and he comes


----------



## mae (May 19, 2012)

thru the door


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

and sees possum


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

with an opossum


----------



## mae (May 19, 2012)

It's George Jones


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

big hemorrhoid face


----------



## rowlman (May 19, 2012)

in the woodchipper


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

fertilizing mother nature


----------



## rowlman (May 19, 2012)

before assfucking her


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

with carbon emissions


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

where'd possum go


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

she was hot


----------



## rowlman (May 19, 2012)

on the grill


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

getter more hotter


----------



## rowlman (May 19, 2012)

then add water


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 19, 2012)

Full of butter


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

add some cannabis


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

then more cannabis


----------



## bombasticson (May 19, 2012)

and you get


----------



## Tenner (May 19, 2012)

super uber duber


----------



## bombasticson (May 19, 2012)

real sticky stuff


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

and the end.


----------



## bombasticson (May 19, 2012)

A new beginning


----------



## rowlman (May 19, 2012)

was just started


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 19, 2012)

involving Doug Louellen


----------



## rowlman (May 19, 2012)

as Assmunch McGee


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

starring Hazey Grapes


----------



## rowlman (May 20, 2012)

as Assmunch's stuntman


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

Cuz he can


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2012)

munch that ass


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 20, 2012)

while ice skating


----------



## rowlman (May 20, 2012)

on his teeth


----------



## mae (May 20, 2012)

with a pal


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 20, 2012)

playing a violin


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

while he is


----------



## rowlman (May 20, 2012)

shaving his balls


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

making violin sounds


----------



## rowlman (May 20, 2012)

out his mangina


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

it gets filmed


----------



## futiletoxin (May 20, 2012)

with anus juice


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

by stinky productions!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 20, 2012)

Hung over Sunday's


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 20, 2012)

are the best


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

for shitty headaches


----------



## rowlman (May 20, 2012)

and adderall-vicodin cocktails


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

to get motivated


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

Cuz clippers suck...


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

And getting swept..


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

cutting nutt hairs...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

off hairy coconuts


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

grown all organic


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

in composting vaginas


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

that ive collected....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

at swinger partys


----------



## theexpress (May 20, 2012)

hosted by oprah..


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

big brown arse


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

packed with shit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 20, 2012)

and Gayle's fist


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

like a brownie


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 20, 2012)

brown and soft


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

with pube frosting


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 20, 2012)

and chocolate muff


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

with a puff


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

bit melted inside


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

irritable brownie syndrome


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

is shitty enuf


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

it drizzles down


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

like chocolate pudding


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

with tomato seeds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

with relish texture


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

Nerds like dexter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

fuckin kill people


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

With technological talk


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

and einstein crap


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2012)

attached to thier


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 20, 2012)

Statistical bull shit


----------



## Tenner (May 20, 2012)

and cock graphs


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

full of poppycock


----------



## Tenner (May 21, 2012)

which pops out


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

and poppycocks ya


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 21, 2012)

a grizzly shitburger


----------



## Tenner (May 21, 2012)

with shitberg lettuce


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

to create the


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

deluxe hazeygrapes burger


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

with extra manmayo


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 21, 2012)

and extra dickcheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

mass fucking stupidity


----------



## Tenner (May 21, 2012)

bunch of mindless


----------



## BuildBigBuds (May 21, 2012)

little cheese balls


----------



## Tenner (May 21, 2012)

in my sack


----------



## Gyroscope (May 22, 2012)

of favorite snacks


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

having a bubble


----------



## rowlman (May 22, 2012)

traveling towards heart


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

erect in effect


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 22, 2012)

check baby check


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 22, 2012)

for my pizza


----------



## Tenner (May 22, 2012)

its a jizza


----------



## NnthStTrls (May 22, 2012)

this thread's sexual


----------



## mae (May 22, 2012)

Pizza with wings


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

that old chestnut


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

riding the bus - again


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

Double face palm


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 22, 2012)

your fathers rubber


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

Zeds killed it


----------



## Tenner (May 22, 2012)

it was zoro


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 22, 2012)

the one-eyed snake


----------



## Tenner (May 22, 2012)

with one testicle


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 22, 2012)

meat whistle deluxe


----------



## Tenner (May 22, 2012)

whistling out sperm


----------



## Tenner (May 22, 2012)

with HIV tunes


----------



## rowlman (May 22, 2012)

sucking nitros balloons


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

without ever exhaling


----------



## Tenner (May 22, 2012)

but exhaling anally


----------



## MrFrance (May 22, 2012)

time to inhale


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

toucans with 3cans


----------



## rowlman (May 22, 2012)

of decafe coffee


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

stolen by ninjas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

trainer from Vegas


----------



## rowlman (May 22, 2012)

that disco dances


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

with Siegfreid&Roy


----------



## rowlman (May 22, 2012)

for beer money


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 22, 2012)

and tiger food


----------



## konagirl420 (May 23, 2012)

Rolled kmk girl


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

stripping for twinkies


----------



## Gyroscope (May 23, 2012)

Uncle Buck's a diddler !!


----------



## Boneman (May 23, 2012)

Stroke the fiddler


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 23, 2012)

to Bette Midler


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 23, 2012)

Fuck that bitch


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 23, 2012)

with a cucumber


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 23, 2012)

Mick Jagger did


----------



## mae (May 23, 2012)

Mick Jagger hid


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 23, 2012)

Seriously, fuck her.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 23, 2012)

and Barbara Streisand


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 23, 2012)

with a turd


----------



## MrFrance (May 23, 2012)

around Barbara's bellybutton


----------



## MrFrance (May 23, 2012)

grumble grumble grumble


----------



## chrishydro (May 23, 2012)

she said yes


----------



## MrFrance (May 23, 2012)

dowhatyou want tome


----------



## MrFrance (May 23, 2012)

sound of silence


----------



## rowlman (May 23, 2012)

smells really loud


----------



## MrFrance (May 23, 2012)

open the window


----------



## thump easy (May 23, 2012)

flash your junk


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Go to jail.


----------



## thump easy (May 23, 2012)

no more tail.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 23, 2012)

Go to hell


----------



## MrFrance (May 23, 2012)

sob into pillow


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 23, 2012)

with crusty spots


----------



## MrFrance (May 23, 2012)

on your cock


----------



## Tenner (May 23, 2012)

from a whore


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

with no compassion


----------



## Ringsixty (May 24, 2012)

nutz are itchy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

from unruly crabs


----------



## konagirl420 (May 24, 2012)

Take a shower !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

can you help?


----------



## konagirl420 (May 24, 2012)

You gotta shave


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

ok...now what?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

make crabby patties


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 24, 2012)

with puckered analwarts


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

looking like pizzasausage


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

from Papa Johns


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

No, it's Digiorno !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

its not delivery?


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

not this time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

cuz its DiGiorno


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

Eeetsaa meee Maadio


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

hablo that motherfuckers!


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

si si senor


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

muy muy pantalones


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

buy my seester


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

quantos de denaros ?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

es grande chichis


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

i sure hopeso


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

no fuckin hablo


----------



## rowlman (May 24, 2012)

or cat tacos


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

subbed for beef


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

and toe nails


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

you knowme Esai?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

i love toenails!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 24, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

mmm turtle chitterlings


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

in the soup


----------



## chrishydro (May 24, 2012)

lets get stoned


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

off banana peels


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

and wizard smoke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

flavored salmon chunks


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 24, 2012)

While theHEAT win


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

and Clippers suck


----------



## Solemhypnotic (May 24, 2012)

Said Ron Washington


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 24, 2012)

And Tim Duncan


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

in total shock


----------



## Solemhypnotic (May 24, 2012)

From kidney shots


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 24, 2012)

And alcohol abuse


----------



## Solemhypnotic (May 24, 2012)

With Tupac and


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

Dead Biggie Small


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

feeding the worms


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 24, 2012)

In thugs mansion


----------



## Gyroscope (May 24, 2012)

by Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

onthe streetsof motherfuckinlowcash


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 25, 2012)

Selling crack fast


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

I smoke dabs


----------



## KushXOJ (May 25, 2012)

I smoke rock


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 25, 2012)

with hazey grapes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

in the alley


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2012)

without any clothes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

in my rucsack


----------



## rowlman (May 25, 2012)

candle wax crack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

and some smack


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

Take a pill


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

to stop pregnancy


----------



## konagirl420 (May 25, 2012)

Yes very good


----------



## mae (May 25, 2012)

in the hood


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2012)

yo ma blud


----------



## rowlman (May 25, 2012)

facedown in mud


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2012)

still wearin ma`hoody


----------



## mae (May 25, 2012)

drain and flood


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2012)

all that sludge


----------



## mae (May 25, 2012)

for your bud


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2012)

smoking a few


----------



## mae (May 25, 2012)

with the crew


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

until someone spewed


----------



## TriPurple (May 25, 2012)

on Adrian Belew


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 25, 2012)

chic in stew


----------



## rowlman (May 25, 2012)

hooker turned blue


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

like Elvis's shoes


----------



## rowlman (May 25, 2012)

musta beentha glue


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 25, 2012)

paintthinner was present


----------



## Gyroscope (May 25, 2012)

for her birthday


----------



## rowlman (May 25, 2012)

along with brushes


----------



## Gyroscope (May 25, 2012)

for her ass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

to be tickled


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 25, 2012)

And slightly pickled


----------



## Gyroscope (May 25, 2012)

with a cucumber


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

made of lumber


----------



## Gyroscope (May 25, 2012)

nailed with hammer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

from home depot


----------



## Gyroscope (May 26, 2012)

rent a mexican


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 26, 2012)

a hot chica


----------



## rowlman (May 26, 2012)

turned into sexslave


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

with chilli sauce


----------



## rowlman (May 26, 2012)

excepted as currency


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

chilli bottles accepted


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 26, 2012)

"hot" sex expected.


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

Starring captain curvedick


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 26, 2012)

co-starring two hunglo


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 26, 2012)

and Phil McRotch


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

in red latex


----------



## mae (May 26, 2012)

with the best


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 26, 2012)

Licking used playtex


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

in the whole


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2012)

to stop seepage


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 26, 2012)

From getting to


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

chilly infused testicles


----------



## drive (May 26, 2012)

I might have


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

one with habanero


----------



## konagirl420 (May 26, 2012)

To lick off


----------



## drive (May 26, 2012)

my right knuckle


----------



## Tenner (May 26, 2012)

with a tickle


----------



## rowlman (May 26, 2012)

then a trickle


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 26, 2012)

on the nipple


----------



## rowlman (May 26, 2012)

now charges tripple


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 26, 2012)

for rusty trombones


----------



## rowlman (May 26, 2012)

converted into methpipes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2012)

with lifetime warentees


----------



## robert 14617 (May 26, 2012)

one ticket please


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2012)

............hey you won!


----------



## robert 14617 (May 26, 2012)

rich as hell.................


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2012)

and tittybar bound


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 26, 2012)

drinks all around


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 27, 2012)

keep the change


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 27, 2012)

to save up


----------



## rowlman (May 27, 2012)

for nipple clamps


----------



## IslandDelight (May 27, 2012)

to clamp my


----------



## rowlman (May 27, 2012)

canary to ceilingfan


----------



## Tenner (May 27, 2012)

with drizzled petrol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 27, 2012)

with added octane


----------



## Tenner (May 27, 2012)

and dank cocaine


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

thats watered down


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

to hike prices


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

crippling the U.S.


----------



## Tenner (May 27, 2012)

through health costs


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

and overpriced food


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

for Hazey Grapes


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

and mushed strawberries


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

hungry hungry hookers


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

starving for some


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 27, 2012)

sweaty trouser snakes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

rubbing midget faces


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

in soft serve


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

cakes iced sweetly


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

seasoned with animal


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 27, 2012)

urine and feces


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

monkeys screaming , handling


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

each others turds


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

with no objection


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

whatso fucking ever


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

because they like


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

drowning baby kittens


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

by the bucket


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 27, 2012)

and smoking bananas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

in the outhouse


----------



## drive (May 27, 2012)

blah blah blah


----------



## Tenner (May 27, 2012)

said the dwarf


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

from the carny


----------



## Tenner (May 27, 2012)

as he marched


----------



## gudkarma (May 27, 2012)

to the drum


----------



## Weedasaurus (May 27, 2012)

towards the edge


----------



## Tenner (May 27, 2012)

for a wank


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

fucking pinto beans...


----------



## Gyroscope (May 27, 2012)

gave me gas !


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 28, 2012)

and explosive diarrhea


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)

with fart burps


----------



## FREEK1 (May 28, 2012)

I couldn't breathe.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 28, 2012)

so i gagged


----------



## gudkarma (May 28, 2012)

and i choked


----------



## cues (May 28, 2012)

Then I farted


----------



## The Mantis (May 28, 2012)

And she squirted


(wow this is fun) too bad I don't have a year to read all 1777 pages before this...sweet


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)

on Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

in this actionpacked


----------



## Metasynth (May 28, 2012)

death defying adventure


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

starring Hazey Grapes


----------



## Ringsixty (May 28, 2012)

broke my toe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

then amputated it


----------



## Tenner (May 28, 2012)

with rambo knife


----------



## gudkarma (May 28, 2012)

eating toes yum


----------



## Tenner (May 28, 2012)

with some toejam

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toe_jam


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 28, 2012)

in wonder bread

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wonder_Bread


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

covered in fecalspread


----------



## thump easy (May 28, 2012)

No way jose


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

not even SanJose?


----------



## thump easy (May 28, 2012)

oh kay then!!!


----------



## Tenner (May 28, 2012)

dangling sweaty bollocks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

then commencing teabaggery


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)

on hazeygrapes chin


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

for Bukakke documentaries


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 28, 2012)

filmed in cemeteries


----------



## Tenner (May 28, 2012)

with michael jackson


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 28, 2012)

starring Andy Dick


----------



## Tenner (May 28, 2012)

and rib cage


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

as the "Fluffer"


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 28, 2012)




----------



## Tenner (May 28, 2012)

with bone gauntlets


----------



## gudkarma (May 28, 2012)

dick dastardly did


----------



## Gyroscope (May 28, 2012)

dont forget muttley


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 28, 2012)

Tom Slick's chick


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 28, 2012)

smoking serious cock


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

behind wal mart


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 29, 2012)

near produce section


----------



## Tenner (May 29, 2012)

to maximise production


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

of walmart hoes


----------



## Tenner (May 29, 2012)

with sweaty cameltoes


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)

and velcro shoes


----------



## Tenner (May 29, 2012)

smellingof extramature cheddar


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 29, 2012)

and onion chips


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 29, 2012)

and cheezy poofs.


----------



## Tenner (May 29, 2012)

off sofa cushions


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 30, 2012)

TRoll It Up!


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

only line&pole fishing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

with cocaine bait


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 30, 2012)

Hank Hill's crack


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

works for trophybass


----------



## The Mantis (May 30, 2012)

for schwetty balls


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

catching big bASSes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

that resemble carp


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

which are dolphin-friendly


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

cans of dolphin


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

with added sushi-dick


----------



## The Mantis (May 30, 2012)

splitting the wig


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

like a twig


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

flying a Mig


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

welded with TIG


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 30, 2012)

swab the poopdick


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

with nearby sock


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 30, 2012)

from dirty laundry


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

with dried shitchips


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

pron diaper flavored


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

marinated with hemmerhoid-butter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

sauteed in carp-semen


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

with old-condom galore


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

nondolphin friendly biscuits


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

may contain fishhooks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

and dolphin bits


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

available in wallmart


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

frozen food section


----------



## Tenner (May 30, 2012)

hardcore dolphins only


----------



## lil green guy (May 30, 2012)

frosty nuggetty delight


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

in the toilet


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 30, 2012)

After hot chipotle


----------



## konagirl420 (May 31, 2012)

Stupid fruity mango


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 31, 2012)

sucks sweaty nuts


----------



## SketchyGrower (May 31, 2012)

Duck Butter Sauce


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

on my balls


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

feels really neat


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 31, 2012)

better than astroglide


----------



## Tenner (May 31, 2012)

like a handglider


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 31, 2012)

for yur balls


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (May 31, 2012)

big hairy balls


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

on hazeygrapes chin


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 31, 2012)

its a ballchinian!


----------



## Tenner (May 31, 2012)

excells at football


----------



## Tenner (May 31, 2012)

playing on pube-pitches


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Jun 1, 2012)

Bumpin' this thread


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2012)

dryhumping on meds


----------



## Tenner (Jun 1, 2012)

manufacturing strong shit


----------



## TexRx (Jun 1, 2012)

Ate That Shit!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 1, 2012)

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

smells like fish


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks like crap


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 2, 2012)

But sounds delicious


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 2, 2012)

Feels great too


----------



## TexRx (Jun 2, 2012)

Comes with poo!


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 2, 2012)

and some mayonaise


----------



## Tenner (Jun 2, 2012)

and garlic sauce


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

to douche with


----------



## Tenner (Jun 2, 2012)

and kick ass


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 2, 2012)

Lil Bowow Cds


----------



## Tenner (Jun 2, 2012)

and ginger baked


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kings win again!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

Vodka and adderall


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

with Vicodin chaser


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm alive again


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 2, 2012)

welcome back Kotter


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

Tha tha thank-you


----------



## Kronika (Jun 2, 2012)

to glorious battle


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

I battle in-saddle


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

sometimes I rattle


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

while casually straddle


----------



## rowlman (Jun 2, 2012)

some whores cumwaddle


----------



## Islam (Jun 2, 2012)

Old man Pickton


----------



## Islam (Jun 2, 2012)

The pig farmer


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 3, 2012)

Who slits throats


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 3, 2012)

and slices scroats


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 3, 2012)

is really friendly


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 3, 2012)

when he's stoned


----------



## rowlman (Jun 3, 2012)

on nitros whippits


----------



## Tenner (Jun 3, 2012)

huff up duck


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 3, 2012)

and candy flipping


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 3, 2012)

with Joey Lawrence


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 3, 2012)

absolutely fucking Bananas


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 3, 2012)

till they peel


----------



## Tenner (Jun 3, 2012)

radiating banana energy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 3, 2012)

in hazeygrapes ass


----------



## Tenner (Jun 3, 2012)

activating his monkeytail


----------



## rowlman (Jun 4, 2012)

before shaving it


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 4, 2012)

into his soup


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 4, 2012)

my balls are on fire


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 4, 2012)

like Eliot Ness


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 4, 2012)

oh, the loco motion


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 4, 2012)

oh,THE CLAP!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 4, 2012)

try vaginal slap


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 4, 2012)

missed you man


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 4, 2012)

got any pics


----------



## rowlman (Jun 4, 2012)

of platypus dicks


----------



## Tenner (Jun 4, 2012)

fucking platypus pussy


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 4, 2012)

Good as any !!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 4, 2012)

fucked so many


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

hot little tramps


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just came


----------



## BadAndy (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats the end!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I just came


Did the platypus ?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Did the platypus ?


In their platypussy


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

Good for everybody


----------



## rowlman (Jun 5, 2012)

when served chilled


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 5, 2012)

Wet Cold Juices


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 5, 2012)

dripping like revenge


----------



## rowlman (Jun 5, 2012)

forming foamy puddles


----------



## STACKB (Jun 5, 2012)

Gettin money bitchessss!


----------



## STACKB (Jun 5, 2012)

fuck you doing?!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 5, 2012)

Listening to T

[video=youtube;xhZRqPPTNjE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZRqPPTNjE[/video]


----------



## Tenner (Jun 5, 2012)

rappin while jackin


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 5, 2012)

tokin' while hackin'


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 5, 2012)

yes I'm packin'


----------



## Tenner (Jun 5, 2012)

two hefty ballzz


----------



## rowlman (Jun 6, 2012)

for stem crackin


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

baboon nation throwdown


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

hey hey Hey


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 6, 2012)

It's Fat Albert


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 6, 2012)

comin to take


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 6, 2012)

me away....HAHA!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 6, 2012)

Never to be


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Fat and lonely1


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 6, 2012)

ever again. Unless


----------



## dc4 (Jun 6, 2012)

He would buy


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 6, 2012)

Some more weed


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 6, 2012)

and it would


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

just went to the local shop


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

Then started jacking


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 6, 2012)

yellow snow cones


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 6, 2012)

made by Frosty


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 6, 2012)

the coke man


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 6, 2012)

who loved things


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

i'ma playa, i fuck your mom,, i love 70 year okdz


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

your mom 70, i dig it


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> who loved things



You did. 

orld of qar craft


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 6, 2012)

I am about to things stupid Ian x

aye afoat

Ix


----------



## Tenner (Jun 6, 2012)

which glowed pearlescent


----------



## rowlman (Jun 6, 2012)

around her mouth


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 6, 2012)

I just fucked...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 6, 2012)

the shower nozzle


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 6, 2012)

twice before noon


----------



## rowlman (Jun 6, 2012)

without a condum


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 6, 2012)

or without lube


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 7, 2012)

Blew my load


----------



## Tenner (Jun 7, 2012)

into the plumbing


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 7, 2012)

Of grandma's "house"


----------



## Tenner (Jun 7, 2012)

"filling in" for grandad


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 7, 2012)

He's outta Viagra


----------



## Kronika (Jun 7, 2012)

I spotted him


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 7, 2012)

with a massive


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 7, 2012)

Purple veined helmet


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2012)

complaining about headaches


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2012)

scarring little children


----------



## Tenner (Jun 7, 2012)

camouflagued as mushrooms


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Now I'm tripping


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2012)

over this shoelace


----------



## MarijuanaisMedicine (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm falling and


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't getup


----------



## TagerineDream420 (Jun 7, 2012)

My eyes feel..


----------



## FattyBoMatty (Jun 7, 2012)

are peyote buttons


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Turning blue now


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2012)

run upside down


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 7, 2012)

and inside out


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2012)

smelling like trout


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)

Clean that snatch


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2012)

what the fuddddge


----------



## G3N3MACH1N3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Then he ran


----------



## srh88 (Jun 8, 2012)

to buy crack


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 8, 2012)

while jacking off


----------



## mae (Jun 8, 2012)

and cracking up


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2012)

his brand-new stem


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2012)

with some freebase


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 8, 2012)

for him and


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 8, 2012)

bags of heroin


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 8, 2012)

Down the drain


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 8, 2012)

feel the pain


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2012)

just cant explain


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 8, 2012)

Where'd Dizzle go?


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 9, 2012)

To the club


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 9, 2012)

making it rain


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope he's safe


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 9, 2012)

on his face


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 9, 2012)

while passed out


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 9, 2012)

on some muff


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

and butthair fluff


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 9, 2012)

shave that stuff


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 9, 2012)

then smokeit up


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 9, 2012)

butthair burns fast


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 9, 2012)

so fast it


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 9, 2012)

cracks and pops


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 9, 2012)

*i am single!!*


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 9, 2012)

So is she!!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 9, 2012)

You should hookup


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 9, 2012)

we already have


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 9, 2012)

It didn't work


----------



## thump easy (Jun 9, 2012)

why didnt it?


----------



## TexRx (Jun 9, 2012)

cuz it broke


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 9, 2012)

from stickin it


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 10, 2012)

in a lightsocket


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 10, 2012)

So she cried


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 10, 2012)

as she grabed


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

onto my heart


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 10, 2012)

her 10gallon hat


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 10, 2012)

fell right off


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

and drifted away


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 10, 2012)

with her pride


----------



## Kronika (Jun 10, 2012)

being utterly broken


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

into large chunks


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 10, 2012)

That is sad


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 10, 2012)

Smoke more pot


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm fresh out


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 10, 2012)

of tampons for


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 10, 2012)

the autumn leaves


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

so they're fucked


----------



## Tenner (Jun 10, 2012)

out of tampons


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

so they bleed


----------



## Derple (Jun 10, 2012)

out of his


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

little hairy mangina


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 11, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Where'd Dizzle go?


I wonder too !!!


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 11, 2012)

if he blew


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 11, 2012)

what's the craic


----------



## konagirl420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I wonder too !!!


Ya me three !!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 11, 2012)

he found life


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 12, 2012)

after the boobs


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 12, 2012)

In Oprah's clam


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 12, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> he found life


 He said goodbye...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 12, 2012)

dont be sad


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 12, 2012)

he'll come back


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 12, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> He said goodbye...


Mango was cool...


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 12, 2012)

so was apple's


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2012)

till worms infested


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 12, 2012)

her big ass


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 12, 2012)

it was rotten


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 12, 2012)

I still fucked


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 13, 2012)

it like crazy


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2012)

of horse shit


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 13, 2012)

rolled in toiletpaper


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 13, 2012)

New Madrid Fault


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 13, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> New Madrid Fault


Save your water...


----------



## Islam (Jun 13, 2012)

for the birds


----------



## Tenner (Jun 13, 2012)

also for turding


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 13, 2012)

out comes buttplug


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 13, 2012)

in goes penis...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 13, 2012)

to the sloppy


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Dragon present


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 14, 2012)

looks like it's about to do a massive nose up the cunt.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

looks fuckin dead


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2012)

Or roofied out


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 14, 2012)

victim of foulplay


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's all hearsay


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

it was consensual


----------



## N0iZ (Jun 14, 2012)

or I think


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 14, 2012)

said Michael Jackson


----------



## mae (Jun 14, 2012)

Kobe's a slut


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

with his mom


----------



## Kronika (Jun 14, 2012)

in the basement


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

pulling a train


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 14, 2012)

nice and fresh


----------



## 1993stoner (Jun 14, 2012)

This thread sucks


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 14, 2012)

nice and negative


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 14, 2012)

cheese my toast


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 14, 2012)

butter my bagel


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

With Saras' ass


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

stinkin everything up


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

from infected cock


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

being swallowed freely


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

then sprayed oraly


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

into everyones mouth


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 14, 2012)

Go Rowlman Go !


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

like oral doucheing


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

for flavor saviour


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

for Sara's dad


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

Big Bob Cockswallowis


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

Waiting her fatass


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

to kill. Usall..!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

And then we.........


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 14, 2012)

rowlman said:


> And then we.........


Stop for bonghit...


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

I thank you!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

It's about time!!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 14, 2012)

Back to work !!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2012)

Headband bonghit tasty


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jun 14, 2012)

Run....for....office....


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 15, 2012)

in the basement?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 15, 2012)

on whore island


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 15, 2012)

rolling it up


----------



## N0iZ (Jun 15, 2012)

again and again


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 15, 2012)

Dont ever stop


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jun 15, 2012)

puff, puff, pass


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 15, 2012)

lick lick breathe


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 15, 2012)

until she blows


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 15, 2012)

got my snorkel


----------



## BadAndy (Jun 15, 2012)

next three words


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 15, 2012)

Fire bad, Andy


----------



## bauty67 (Jun 15, 2012)

This shit sucks


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 16, 2012)

can't touch this


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 16, 2012)

Cuz she's busted


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 16, 2012)

and has snagglesnatch


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 16, 2012)

in her face


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 16, 2012)

big cum facial


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 16, 2012)

so much sex


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 17, 2012)

worms and slugs


----------



## rowlman (Jun 17, 2012)

laughing at us


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 17, 2012)

back to life


----------



## botanist95 (Jun 17, 2012)

and the buds


----------



## rowlman (Jun 17, 2012)

with some suds


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 17, 2012)

crack addicted babies


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 18, 2012)

from crackwhore bitches


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 18, 2012)

why oh why


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 18, 2012)

keep it simple


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 18, 2012)

take things, easy


----------



## rowlman (Jun 18, 2012)

and use heroinwhores


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 19, 2012)

They're less trouble


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 20, 2012)

easier and sleazier


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 20, 2012)

i'm wearing a tie


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 20, 2012)

tie and birthdaysuit


----------



## rowlman (Jun 21, 2012)

working for beer


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 21, 2012)

PB&J Ass sandwiches


----------



## rowlman (Jun 21, 2012)

and $5 hookers


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 22, 2012)

a good bargain


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 22, 2012)

I got this


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 22, 2012)

in my mouth


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2012)

is another $5


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 22, 2012)

keep the change


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2012)

for bus fare


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 22, 2012)

to the wafflehouse


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 22, 2012)

in the projects


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jun 22, 2012)

huntin' down chicken


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2012)

or BBQ pigeon


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 24, 2012)

off car radiators


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2012)

motor oil fryup


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 24, 2012)

Buy some happiness


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2012)

at the crackhouse


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 25, 2012)

buy a boulder


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2012)

for crackwhores services


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2012)

including premium 'crackwash'


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2012)

and stem replacement


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2012)

using cloning gel


----------



## mae (Jun 25, 2012)

and Simpson oil


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 25, 2012)

now in storage


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 25, 2012)

Lick and stick.


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 25, 2012)

scratch and sniff


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2012)

peel and eat


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 25, 2012)

uncork and drink


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2012)

unplug the sink


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 25, 2012)

touch and feel


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2012)

makes her squeal


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 25, 2012)

bits of verbal


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 25, 2012)

engaging with it


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 26, 2012)

wiggle it around


----------



## thump easy (Jun 26, 2012)

smell my penis!!!


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 26, 2012)

nudity at home?


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 27, 2012)

fuck dumb bitches


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2012)

in their duckfaces


----------



## londonfog (Jun 27, 2012)

while eating sardines


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2012)

with extra oil


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 27, 2012)

never one to


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 27, 2012)

crazy in hate


----------



## Tenner (Jun 27, 2012)

lazy in late


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 27, 2012)

turn around slowly


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 28, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> fuck dumb bitches


Fuck smart bitches !


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 28, 2012)

Cherish the bitch


----------



## Tenner (Jun 28, 2012)

with some handcuffs


----------



## rowlman (Jun 28, 2012)

and anal beads


----------



## Tenner (Jun 28, 2012)

also pink ballgag


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 28, 2012)

full of weed


----------



## Tenner (Jun 28, 2012)

entices with scent


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2012)

come visit Flint


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 29, 2012)

we already went


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2012)

nothing but lent


----------



## Tenner (Jun 30, 2012)

out the tent


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

in the wild


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> Lysergic acid diethylamide


Fucks me up !!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Fucks me up !!!


I'm still trippin


----------



## londonfog (Jun 30, 2012)

with my fish


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

bowl. *BLAST OFF!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

3
2
1.........


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

DMT, LSD, Sass


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

Give me shrooms !!!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

for my face


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

that is melting


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

surrounded by fire


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

with burn ban


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

and pretty lights


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

1shot1kill said:


> and pretty lights


is two nights!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

and 2 days


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

so let's RAGE!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

and trip face


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

sure why not?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll eat a page!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2012)

save some piggy


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I'll eat a page!


trip all month


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2012)

or lifetime straightjacket


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> trip all month


roll all year


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 30, 2012)

rowlman said:


> or lifetime straightjacket


Pad my cell


----------



## londonfog (Jun 30, 2012)

call it church


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

londonfog said:


> call it church


or not lol


----------



## MrFrance (Jun 30, 2012)

Spliff. Ignition. Ya


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 30, 2012)

Git Er Done


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 1, 2012)

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jul 1, 2012)

honey nut cheerios


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2012)

little ladybug lifejackets


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jul 1, 2012)

*Happy July First!*


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll second that


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 2, 2012)

on the second...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 2, 2012)

On the 4th


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 2, 2012)

fuck the 3rd


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm Comfortably Numb


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 2, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> I'm Comfortably Numb


Said Roger Waters


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> Said Roger Waters


behind the wall


----------



## srh88 (Jul 2, 2012)

that really happened?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 2, 2012)

in east Berlin ?


----------



## jswett1100 (Jul 2, 2012)

Now The End


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 2, 2012)

of the world


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2012)

when pigs fly


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

out of asses


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> out of asses


pulled by plungers


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

they were forced ?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

By the darkside


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

into the light


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

it's a train!!!!!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

it is Underdog !


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

oh we're saved


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

by his pill


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

then take it


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

to the limit


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

one more tiiiiimmmmme


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 3, 2012)

true Eagles fan


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 3, 2012)

Take it easy.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 3, 2012)

like a grizzly


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jul 3, 2012)

Smokin' that sizzly'.


----------



## SickFairy101 (Jul 3, 2012)

feeling so dizzy


----------



## Tenner (Jul 3, 2012)

drinkin some fizzy


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jul 3, 2012)

Man I'm busy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2012)

shits off thehizzy


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 3, 2012)

stand up straight


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 3, 2012)

cant and wont


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 3, 2012)

I cut myself


----------



## Grojak (Jul 4, 2012)

shaving my taint


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2012)

hurt like hell


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 4, 2012)

played my flute


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2012)

with wet lips


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 4, 2012)

Child bearing hips


----------



## rowlman (Jul 4, 2012)

gets larger tips


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 4, 2012)

When bending over


----------



## Tenner (Jul 4, 2012)

for a delivery


----------



## rowlman (Jul 4, 2012)

from nutsack express


----------



## Grojak (Jul 4, 2012)

and shemales undress


----------



## Tenner (Jul 4, 2012)

where males digress


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 4, 2012)

and tranny's opress


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 4, 2012)

work for less


----------



## Finche (Jul 4, 2012)

with no stress


----------



## londonfog (Jul 4, 2012)

what a mess


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 5, 2012)

somebody clean it !


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 5, 2012)

shits gettin real


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 5, 2012)

you get me


----------



## londonfog (Jul 5, 2012)

an obese women


----------



## Tenner (Jul 5, 2012)

with spray tan


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 5, 2012)

And tiny tits


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 5, 2012)

And no teeth


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 5, 2012)

Balding too perhaps


----------



## rowlman (Jul 5, 2012)

from anal bleaching


----------



## Tenner (Jul 5, 2012)

death to bacteria


----------



## rowlman (Jul 5, 2012)

and poop stains


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 5, 2012)

on her teeth


----------



## Tenner (Jul 6, 2012)

from ass munchies


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2012)

she enjoyes those


----------



## londonfog (Jul 6, 2012)

but hates when


----------



## Tenner (Jul 6, 2012)

he ate chilli


----------



## rowlman (Jul 6, 2012)

from crackhouse picnic


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 6, 2012)

one mean chiliring!


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 6, 2012)

after a vindaloo


----------



## londonfog (Jul 6, 2012)

Now be afraid


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 6, 2012)

of the darkness


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 6, 2012)

and she males


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2012)

and smells too


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 7, 2012)

much like shit


----------



## rowlman (Jul 7, 2012)

don't taste it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 7, 2012)

or swallow it


----------



## Tenner (Jul 7, 2012)

just wallow iniiiiiiiiiit


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 7, 2012)

on Sunday mornings


----------



## Tenner (Jul 7, 2012)

like a mudbath


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 7, 2012)

till you get


----------



## rowlman (Jul 7, 2012)

a great idea


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 7, 2012)

that no1 comprehends.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 7, 2012)

then your called


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 7, 2012)

a douche bag


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 7, 2012)

that leaks everywhere


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 7, 2012)

like bloody mingey


----------



## mae (Jul 7, 2012)

what is mingey?


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 7, 2012)

mae said:


> what is mingey?


Doing with that


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 7, 2012)

mae said:


> what is mingey?


Australian wordfor cooter


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2012)

what is... kangaroo!


----------



## rowlman (Jul 7, 2012)

it cost triple


----------



## RC7 (Jul 7, 2012)

multiply by 3


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 7, 2012)

while subtracting 9


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2012)

How many FREINDSWERELEFT?


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 7, 2012)

big wieners inside


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 7, 2012)

not enough bitch


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

smelly vaginal itch


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2012)

trolls vs newfags


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

in a pillowfight


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 8, 2012)

for pillow biters


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 8, 2012)

and masterbaiting arangatangs


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

available on DVD


----------



## Tenner (Jul 8, 2012)

for teaching children


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

how to share


----------



## Tenner (Jul 8, 2012)

squiggly soft things


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

and proper installation


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 8, 2012)

in jacket potatos


----------



## Tenner (Jul 8, 2012)

with pubic filling


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

for crab habitat


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 8, 2012)

rowlman said:


> for crab habitat


your twist sucks


----------



## Tenner (Jul 8, 2012)

tall twit rocks


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2012)

Mr Strickland said:


> your twist sucks


cried cockswallower Strickland


----------



## RC7 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sometimes you just


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 8, 2012)

bust a nut


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 8, 2012)

on rowlmans face


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 8, 2012)

laugh out loud (sorry bro)


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 8, 2012)

silent but deadly


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2012)

Stricklands sloppy ass


----------



## RC7 (Jul 9, 2012)

that must hurt


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2012)

his boyfriends feelings


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 9, 2012)

made my day


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2012)

all the way


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jul 9, 2012)

snorting some yay


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2012)

that sounds okay


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2012)

time to play


----------



## Leapfrog101 (Jul 9, 2012)

with Patty Mayonaise


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 9, 2012)

at tardbaby sanctuary


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 9, 2012)

with pink fishscales


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 9, 2012)

Rowlman unoriginal copycat


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> with pink fishscales


and lizard fur


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

Mr Strickland said:


> Rowlman unoriginal copycat


Strickland original fucktard


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> with pink fishscales


and lizard fur


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 10, 2012)

Produced swamp ass


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

for nutrient enhancment


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 10, 2012)

To produce a


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

fuckin smelly mess


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 10, 2012)

Like bashed vagina


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

Mr Strickland said:


> Rowlman unoriginal copycat


never seen fishscale


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

rowlman said:


> for nutrient enhancment


watered garden with


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

well trained prostitutes


----------



## the large d (Jul 10, 2012)

squirting their juices


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

for fullflavor harvest


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 10, 2012)

Dry it right


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

helps for carbs


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 10, 2012)

Cure it right


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

never cure left


----------



## RC7 (Jul 10, 2012)

for delicious smoke


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

like RC7's avatar


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 10, 2012)

grape bowl goodness!


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

keeps smiles working


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

for crack money


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

Idiot < Imbecile < Moron


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> for crack money


as crackwhore payment


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

Whore's gotta party !


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

makes her whoreier!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

Whorier the merrier !


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

till'we bury her


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 10, 2012)

under the steps


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> under the steps


pleads the fifth


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

with public defender


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> with public defender


poor ass jew


----------



## the large d (Jul 10, 2012)

he meant cheap


----------



## the large d (Jul 10, 2012)

and extra crazy


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> poor ass jew


kept his gold !


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> kept his gold !


for the whorehouse


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

he used crack


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

before the chainsaw


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

rowlman said:


> before the chainsaw


massacre had begun


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 10, 2012)

The blood orgy


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

was invite only


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

25 hookers showed


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lots of STDs


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

and butt crabs


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2012)

dan kones asshole


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 10, 2012)

Crawling inside mouth


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

never good to get it n ur teeth


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

tap the keg


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

traditional yuengling lager


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

is frosty goodness


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

querkle is too


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

I have seeds


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2012)

querkle next grow


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 10, 2012)

for the show


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2012)

bring some blow


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel defeated


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 11, 2012)

Opening the wine


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2012)

damn fuckin lights


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 11, 2012)

rowlman said:


> damn fuckin lights


damn fuckin lights


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 11, 2012)

Poor broken gal


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 11, 2012)

So much promise


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2012)

dont give up!


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 11, 2012)

keep on growing


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2012)

or takeup bowling


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yuengleng is the move never go wrong w that or blue moon


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yuengleng is the move never go wrong w that or blue moon


Thats alotta 3words


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 11, 2012)

yea it is but u know u can't go wrong with either of these two beers


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2012)

What about steers?


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2012)

or natural light (lol )


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2012)

Steel reserves cousin^...(ugggh)


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2012)

for diarrhea express


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2012)

and shit rockets


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 11, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> yuengleng is the move never go wrong w that or blue moon


Yuengleng is good.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 11, 2012)

So is Budweiser !


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 11, 2012)

King of Beers


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 11, 2012)

A hundred years


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 12, 2012)

Grandma shitting pants


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

not as good


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 12, 2012)

that's rather unusual


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

like disco moshpits


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 12, 2012)

chicken and watermelons


----------



## RC7 (Jul 12, 2012)

are always tasty


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 12, 2012)

with grape drink


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

and malt liquor


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

during rollerblading orgyothon


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 12, 2012)

in Las Vegas


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

oilslicked underground sewers


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

...MrFrance vodka man?...


----------



## mae (Jul 12, 2012)

I like vodka


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

it's doing good


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 12, 2012)

at target practice


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

at whores face


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 12, 2012)

aim shoot kill


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 12, 2012)

are you drinking?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 12, 2012)

Out my arse.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 12, 2012)

bay area wasup


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 12, 2012)

Slinging yoghurt from..


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 12, 2012)

elementary school parkinglot


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 12, 2012)

and the rooftops


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 12, 2012)

like gluttonous pigeons


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

eating little children


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2012)

with tabascco sauce


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

and ranch dip


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2012)

and quesadilla sauce


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2012)

got the munchies?


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

the pigeons have


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 12, 2012)

fucked mike tyson


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

creating a hybrid


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2012)

that slapps Robin


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

and her mom


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2012)

what a bitch


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2012)

that dirty whore


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 12, 2012)

jerked and teased


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 13, 2012)

rowlman said:


> that dirty whore


Someone say dirty?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 13, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Someone say dirty?


'
not ho... WHORE


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 13, 2012)

Enjoying some GreyGoose


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 13, 2012)

Marinated in swamp-ass


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

Joe le Taxi



[youtube]3tH0A41tTLI[/youtube]


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2012)

crashed and burned


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

burnt then crashed


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Woke up dead


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2012)

with no head


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

at 4:30 am


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Asking for head


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

paint it red


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

need my meds


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm burnt toast


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

that is convient


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 13, 2012)

like good quiznos


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

stop horsing around


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 13, 2012)

Said mother France


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

sabas que compadre


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

on the internet


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 13, 2012)

brazilian fart porn


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

forgive the lord. a christmas jingle.



[youtube]mVkg5FM59NA[/youtube]


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 13, 2012)

working for peace


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2012)

of elf ass


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 13, 2012)

in the woods


----------



## Tenner (Jul 13, 2012)

comes the lumberjack


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 14, 2012)

Who loves rapeing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> Who loves rapeing


young cherry trees


----------



## rowlman (Jul 14, 2012)

while spreading disease


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 14, 2012)

throughout southern australia


----------



## rowlman (Jul 14, 2012)

for world domination


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 14, 2012)

slice of frustration


----------



## Tenner (Jul 14, 2012)

herb of relaxation


----------



## rowlman (Jul 14, 2012)

just before castration


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2012)

Here the story


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2012)

twists up a


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2012)

little bit. So


----------



## Tenner (Jul 14, 2012)

to adjust airflow


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2012)

I suggest an


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 14, 2012)

enormous black dildo


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 14, 2012)

for vent support


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 15, 2012)

in the buff


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 15, 2012)

power shower time


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 15, 2012)

be black later


----------



## rowlman (Jul 15, 2012)

of incoming blow


----------



## Trolling (Jul 15, 2012)

To my nose.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 15, 2012)

It always knows


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 15, 2012)

columbian bam bam


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 15, 2012)

or cutuptoshit garbage


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 15, 2012)

stomp on it


----------



## DuplicatePie (Jul 15, 2012)

purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## rowlman (Jul 16, 2012)

served over ice


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 16, 2012)

and gently stirred


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 16, 2012)

with a spoon


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

a tiny one ?


----------



## Trolling (Jul 17, 2012)

A big one.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

on a chain ?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Inserted into sloppy


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Boggy swamp ass


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

loose wet and


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sloppy and moist


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

fat and hairy


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

plump and juicy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

Fishy and Fruity


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

sweet and sour


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Fishy and Fruity


Made me laugh !!


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

laughter and slime


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

While snorting lines


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

understanding the devine


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

Tasty red wine


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

it's a sign


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

That I love


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting fucked up


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 17, 2012)

Good fucking night.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Eating fresh excrement


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

served on mice


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 17, 2012)

with suppository desert


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 17, 2012)

all she deserves


----------



## rowlman (Jul 17, 2012)

is sexslave treatment


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

if they behave


----------



## rowlman (Jul 17, 2012)

like good cumslurppingfucklovingwhores


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 17, 2012)

rowlman said:


> like good cumslurppingfucklovingwhores


Is thereanyother kind ?


----------



## N0iZ (Jul 17, 2012)

or just me


----------



## rowlman (Jul 17, 2012)

nothings truly free


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 18, 2012)

masturbation is free


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 18, 2012)

now I'm sleepy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 18, 2012)

dam slippery palms


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

dam slippery fish


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

the new school


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

allow one's fury


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

early morningtime here


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

better go sleep x


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 18, 2012)

where's the hos ?


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

compassion and sugar


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

bored to death


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 18, 2012)

smoking a joint


----------



## Growing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

Naked drinking beer


----------



## Growing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

in total darkness


----------



## Growing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

then i heard


----------



## Growing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

pass dat shit


----------



## Growing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

thinkin to myself


----------



## Growing101 (Jul 18, 2012)

get your own


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 18, 2012)

shit you mooch


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 18, 2012)

stop talkingto yourself


----------



## Trolling (Jul 18, 2012)

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 18, 2012)

all ready did


----------



## Trolling (Jul 18, 2012)

Pics or gtfo!


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 19, 2012)

don't be bogarting


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

I fucking fucked


----------



## rowlman (Jul 19, 2012)

a fuckin fucker


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

rowlman said:


> a fuckin fucker


and fucked her


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> and fucked her


very fucking hard


----------



## Trolling (Jul 19, 2012)

Until she said.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Trolling said:


> Until she said.


wrong hole dumbass


----------



## Gmz (Jul 19, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> wrong hole dumbass


So i shoved


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 19, 2012)

Gmz said:


> So i shoved


my foot up


----------



## Trolling (Jul 19, 2012)

Her face hole.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 19, 2012)

got toe job


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 19, 2012)

and toenails chewed


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 19, 2012)

UncleBuck isa snitch !!!


----------



## rowlman (Jul 19, 2012)

ain't thata bitch


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 19, 2012)

i needa shit


----------



## rowlman (Jul 20, 2012)

just alittle bit


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 20, 2012)

but only farted


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not banned !!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 20, 2012)

not shit canned?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 20, 2012)

Not today anyway


----------



## april (Jul 20, 2012)

I want penis


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 20, 2012)

I want April


----------



## rowlman (Jul 20, 2012)

and then May


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 20, 2012)

sun soaked breast


----------



## rowlman (Jul 20, 2012)

seasoned and maranaded


----------



## nztoker (Jul 20, 2012)

bar-be-qued


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 20, 2012)

over hickory wood


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 21, 2012)

With a cold


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 21, 2012)

18pack of Budweiser


----------



## Ringsixty (Jul 21, 2012)

finger cot condum


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 21, 2012)

blue bonnet onem'


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 21, 2012)

Big butts bent...


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 21, 2012)

over every chair


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 21, 2012)

Than they got


----------



## Trolling (Jul 21, 2012)

A big fat.


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 21, 2012)

Rod of smelly


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 21, 2012)

cheese and then


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 22, 2012)

Farted on your


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 22, 2012)

favorite ham sandwhich


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 22, 2012)

ate it anyway


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 22, 2012)

Then shit like


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jul 22, 2012)

dripping egg mayonnaise


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 22, 2012)

that was rancid


----------



## Trolling (Jul 22, 2012)

What's more rancid?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 22, 2012)

Trolling said:


> What's more rancid?


Than crackwhore juice


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 22, 2012)

some week old


----------



## Moebius (Jul 22, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> 18pack of Budweiser


That's four words.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 22, 2012)

said the monkey


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 22, 2012)

who fucked up


----------



## Mr Strickland (Jul 22, 2012)

Weed laced with


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 23, 2012)

Moebius said:


> That's four words.


But 3 sixpacks !


----------



## Moebius (Jul 23, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> 18pack of Budweiser





Gyroscope said:


> But 3 sixpacks !


I prefer Tea


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 23, 2012)

with a banana


----------



## Dirtfree (Jul 23, 2012)

in your ass...


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 23, 2012)

crappin' a nanner


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2012)

dont peel it


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 23, 2012)

just eat it


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 23, 2012)

With some mayonnaise..


----------



## rowlman (Jul 23, 2012)

in a tortilla


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2012)

the banana burrito?


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 23, 2012)

with chocolate sauce


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 24, 2012)

mixed with spaghetti O's


----------



## rowlman (Jul 24, 2012)

for retired crack'hos


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 24, 2012)

freshly turnedout schoolgirls


----------



## kinetic (Jul 24, 2012)

wearing eye patches


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 24, 2012)

raining shit soup


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 24, 2012)

get an umbrella


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 24, 2012)

before the shit


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 24, 2012)

rains on you


----------



## rowlman (Jul 25, 2012)

which cost extra


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 25, 2012)

with no freebies


----------



## rowlman (Jul 25, 2012)

golden shower included


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 25, 2012)

with broken nozzle


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 25, 2012)

silencing the haters


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 25, 2012)

being a player


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 25, 2012)

playin' the haters


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 25, 2012)

winnin and grinnin


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 25, 2012)

Pathetic needle dick


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 25, 2012)

Trying to get


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 25, 2012)

Laid for $5.00


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 25, 2012)

But won't fit


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 25, 2012)

in the backseat


----------



## rowlman (Jul 26, 2012)

where we keep...


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

the dead bodies


----------



## rowlman (Jul 26, 2012)

cuz trunks full


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 26, 2012)

of spelunking gear


----------



## rowlman (Jul 26, 2012)

and plastic sporks


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

and KY jelly


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 26, 2012)

with rubber squeegies


----------



## blindbaby (Jul 26, 2012)

an abrupt sqweal..


----------



## rowlman (Jul 26, 2012)

blindbaby said:


> an abrupt sqweal..


requires duct tape


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

wrapped real tight


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

like a mummy


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 26, 2012)

cursing and stinking


----------



## rowlman (Jul 26, 2012)

like a women


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 26, 2012)

on the rag


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 26, 2012)

with daddy issues


----------



## rowlman (Jul 26, 2012)

carrying an axe


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 26, 2012)

like Johnny Appleseed


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 27, 2012)

Or Lizzy Borden


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

just needed love


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 27, 2012)

What is love?
[video=youtube;Ktbhw0v186Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbhw0v186Q[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

'love this bong


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What is love?
> [video=youtube;Ktbhw0v186Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbhw0v186Q[/video]


movie full of douche bags breaking their necks=hilarious


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

.....love that movie


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

after the 2nd page of this thread I almost died laughing.....Giant Black Cock......proclaimed manhood way too funny


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

....some great writers


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

here at 3wordstory


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2012)

some dude started


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

5 years ago


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jul 27, 2012)

best thread ever


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

fuckin a' right


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 27, 2012)

tight young slag


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

wearing a toetag


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 27, 2012)

and wooden arm


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

for crackin skulls


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 27, 2012)

and bustin' balls


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2012)

unfortunately she's dead.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jul 27, 2012)

From repeatedly banging


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 27, 2012)

bang silver medal


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 27, 2012)

a esa mujer


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 27, 2012)

quiet around here ... good. keep it x


----------



## Islam (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm here to crash the party 

[video=youtube;Me47_eigd_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me47_eigd_8[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Jul 27, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> From repeatedly banging


her oversized head


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 27, 2012)

while tumbling downstairs


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 27, 2012)

And she screams!!!


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

out her vagina


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

through her penis


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 28, 2012)

in her ass


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

across her face


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 28, 2012)

is where my


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 28, 2012)

Swamp ass splatters


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

was her nickname


----------



## Grojak (Jul 28, 2012)

around these parts


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 28, 2012)

She's a ghetto


----------



## Krabby (Jul 28, 2012)

bitch that liked


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

splattering swamp ass


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 28, 2012)

Onto her own


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jul 28, 2012)

twin sisters eye


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

all for $20


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

seating is limited


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jul 28, 2012)

&#1041;&#1045;&#1057;&#1061;&#1040;&#1056;&#1040;&#1050;&#1058;&#1045;&#1056;&#1053;&#1067;&#1049; &#1063;&#1045;&#1051;&#1054;&#1042;&#1045;&#1050; &#1047;&#1040;&#1061;&#1051;&#1045;&#1057;&#1058;&#1067;&#1042;&#1040;&#1058;&#1068;


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

an intellectual perspective


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

tender, loving, care


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

catch,torture,eat


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2012)

the twat burger


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

with grilled onions


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

I captured him.


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

anal beeds &#373;hat is with these mediclmpeople


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

don't lose string


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

she still wants to chop off my nuts


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

the master piece


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

piece of cake


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

refused to fight


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

Guns and Roses


----------



## thump easy (Jul 28, 2012)

water leafs pedles


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

did you hesitate


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

D.I.Y

wonderful ten letters


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

the devil, impressive


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

most peculiar sandwich


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jul 28, 2012)

MrFrance loves to


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Jul 28, 2012)

troll all day


----------



## srh88 (Jul 28, 2012)

fuck all night


----------



## Moebius (Jul 28, 2012)

WaxxyNuggets said:


> troll all day


Sleep all day


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

HIV it's a disease


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

horrifying, wanker, we will in fact survive on a tug


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

high pressure situation


----------



## rowlman (Jul 28, 2012)

Detroit River cruises


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

pizza chips, tremendous


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

two much salt


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

I've become grounded - even more dangerous


----------



## MrFrance (Jul 28, 2012)

passing the helo


----------



## rowlman (Jul 29, 2012)

like a frisbee


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2012)

to the alligators


----------



## PottnaJL (Jul 29, 2012)

Across the pond


----------



## rowlman (Jul 29, 2012)

just before midnight


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 29, 2012)

dose anyone bearfight?


----------



## srh88 (Jul 29, 2012)

only during weekends


----------



## rowlman (Jul 29, 2012)

after beaver wrestling


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 30, 2012)

remember pimpsdont cry


----------



## Mr.Bring.It.Mane (Jul 30, 2012)

why dont they


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 30, 2012)

because Pimps are


----------



## OperationSS420 (Jul 30, 2012)

disease infested, and like to


----------



## Mr.Bring.It.Mane (Jul 30, 2012)

play around with


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Jul 31, 2012)

dirty ass sluts


----------



## rowlman (Jul 31, 2012)

by the hour


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jul 31, 2012)

Giving golden showers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 31, 2012)

not mushroom stamps


----------



## rowlman (Aug 1, 2012)

for little tramps


----------



## mae (Aug 1, 2012)

feed your plants


----------



## wristychronicles (Aug 1, 2012)

dont harvest early...


----------



## rowlman (Aug 1, 2012)

cure that shit


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2012)

then make cannabutter


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Aug 1, 2012)

with your mother


----------



## rowlman (Aug 2, 2012)

and her brother


----------



## purklize (Aug 2, 2012)

then fuck both


----------



## rowlman (Aug 2, 2012)

and make soup


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 2, 2012)

split pee soup?


----------



## rowlman (Aug 2, 2012)

bio genetic gumbo


----------



## scooby419 (Aug 2, 2012)

who wants seconds?


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll take thirds


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 2, 2012)

and then fourths


----------



## CdnBud (Aug 2, 2012)

Fuck I'm stoned


----------



## rowlman (Aug 2, 2012)

to the bone


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 2, 2012)

here all alone


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 2, 2012)

we are here


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 2, 2012)

shit is dank


----------



## DAKUSHMAN 49 (Aug 2, 2012)

and smells like


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 2, 2012)

grape hash cobbler


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 3, 2012)

a le mode......


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

correct this wrong


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

big nut bust


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

almonds, walnuts, grapes


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

getting my coat


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

"you killed my baby whoa god you killed my baby" running around my mind


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

war, very difficult


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 3, 2012)

say it again


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

walk my cat


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 3, 2012)

Now that's tricky


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

ciao for now


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 3, 2012)

under cover of olympians we out. fucking ridiculous. Ambroix


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 3, 2012)

wasnt that special?


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 4, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> wasnt that special?


The special Olympics ?


----------



## rowlman (Aug 4, 2012)

the unedited edition


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 4, 2012)

with deleted scenes


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2012)

cup the balls


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

newest Olympic challenge


----------



## Jamal30 (Aug 5, 2012)

smelly shit


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

Blue Wizard said:


> with deleted scenes


and alternate endings


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

Olympic Female Boxing


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

Jamal30 said:


> smelly shit


is two words


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

^umm two words?!


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> Olympic Female Boxing


makes me happy


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

shaving my ass


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

beaten to punch


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

new balls please


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> ^umm two words?!


Yep,only two


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

balls inyour mouth


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

green hairy balls


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

like the Irish


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

another Olympic challenge


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

like male plants


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

can we cheat?


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

come on Murray


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

whats the hurry


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

bet he cheats


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

bet he throws a tennis ball at Roger's head and the British IOC will find an archaic Olympic Rule from pre Olympic times to justify the blatant cheating


----------



## rowlman (Aug 5, 2012)

Holy fuckin shit


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

more than three^?!


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

anyone for tennis


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

having a bluff


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

while snow tidies


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

up the garden


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

color me badd


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

sex you up


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

you don't stop - tick tock


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

just hadalittledrunk cry


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

foreign (french) elite suduction


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

very very silent


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

intake of sand


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

through, helicopter, tanks


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

engine air intake


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ronnie James Dio


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

the most advanced battallion the world ever knew, were using womans tights to filter sand USA.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 5, 2012)

share your drugs


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

we've all been to the beach. Where does sand get?


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

A, Sand Surfer


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

get it right


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

where the hell would the americans be without the french? be honest


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

United States are just about now only learning sand warfare. This is how France rebuffs you. France doesn't need you.

like team USA have done to China with super expensive space race, France is doing to team USA. Seriously, you chaps didn't have the first clue.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

it frustrates America. sorry


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

going tothebeach today


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

USA media preached shock and awe ... they were right. Dig deep and find out how much the unted states spent on sand know how. More than three quarters of the original war budget.


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

and everyone knows


----------



## pottscreek (Aug 5, 2012)

crack of ass


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

elite in sand


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 5, 2012)

Special Sand, What


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mr.France winns Gold


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

for special olympics.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2012)

Im just kidding


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 5, 2012)

Aww not nice


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know j/k


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 5, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> where the hell would the americans be without the french? be honest


Not speaking German

LOL


----------



## rowlman (Aug 7, 2012)

french fried fruitloops


----------



## rowlman (Aug 8, 2012)

overpayed poop scoops


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 8, 2012)

hoopskirts and hulahoops...


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like fun


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 8, 2012)

in the sun....


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 8, 2012)

wearing a cumberbun


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 8, 2012)

not a cucumber?


----------



## Trolling (Aug 8, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 8, 2012)

I like dolphins


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 8, 2012)

I wear girdles


----------



## thump easy (Aug 8, 2012)

i wear condoms


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 9, 2012)

wear them out


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 9, 2012)

or inside out


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol oh wow


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2012)

Whoreshoes and handgrenades


----------



## Katydid (Aug 9, 2012)

both spell trouble


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 9, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Whoreshoes and handgrenades


And nuclear warfare ?


----------



## Katydid (Aug 9, 2012)

not good enough


----------



## Katydid (Aug 9, 2012)

_and carpet bombings?_


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 9, 2012)

in my stockings


----------



## Katydid (Aug 9, 2012)

Words are illusions.


----------



## Katydid (Aug 9, 2012)

Sometimes we stare


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 9, 2012)

at weird shit


----------



## Katydid (Aug 9, 2012)

and silly shit


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 10, 2012)

silly weird shit


----------



## Katydid (Aug 10, 2012)

make funny noises


----------



## Katydid (Aug 10, 2012)

while we giggle


----------



## Katydid (Aug 10, 2012)

and now sleep


----------



## rowlman (Aug 10, 2012)

with dirty prostitutes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 10, 2012)

skanks n hoodrats!


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 10, 2012)

Are no good


----------



## Katydid (Aug 10, 2012)

with big heads


----------



## scooby419 (Aug 10, 2012)

Too top heavy


----------



## Katydid (Aug 10, 2012)

for belly dancing


----------



## Katydid (Aug 10, 2012)

without a bra


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 10, 2012)

those thing are


----------



## Katydid (Aug 10, 2012)

rusty and wet


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2012)

low and long


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 10, 2012)

but soo smelly


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 10, 2012)

and oozing pus


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 11, 2012)

out of their


----------



## rowlman (Aug 11, 2012)

shriveled raisen nipples


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my ewwww


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 11, 2012)

off this goo


----------



## rowlman (Aug 11, 2012)

into her shoe


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 11, 2012)

she's Dr Who


----------



## Potfelder420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Then grey bush


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 11, 2012)

growing special kush


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 11, 2012)

That sounds good


----------



## thump easy (Aug 11, 2012)

mmmmhhhmm yumy lolz


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Light it up


----------



## thump easy (Aug 11, 2012)

sparkle sparkle sizzle!!!!!


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 11, 2012)

because I'm high


----------



## thump easy (Aug 11, 2012)

in the sky


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 11, 2012)

if I fall I might die


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 11, 2012)

learn to fly


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

here's a Dildo


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

buying a dog


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

need a dog


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

gonna train it


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

to rescue people


----------



## rowlman (Aug 12, 2012)

and eat them


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

from the gutter


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

to wear speedos


----------



## rowlman (Aug 12, 2012)

over their faces


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 12, 2012)

especially butter faces


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

the faces rock


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 12, 2012)

a thizz face


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

a jizz face


----------



## scooby419 (Aug 12, 2012)

in the mirror


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 12, 2012)

dont be queer


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

shalt not fear


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 12, 2012)

the biggest beer


----------



## swishsweet (Aug 12, 2012)

must be near


----------



## srh88 (Aug 12, 2012)

this story sucks


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 12, 2012)

feeding the ducks


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 12, 2012)

In big lakes


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 13, 2012)

makes the ducks...


----------



## jela10 (Aug 13, 2012)

want more milk shakes.


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 13, 2012)

cuz milkshakes make...


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 13, 2012)

Boys to yard


----------



## rowlman (Aug 13, 2012)

featherd and tarrd


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 13, 2012)

dont report me


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 13, 2012)

to the trollers


----------



## rowlman (Aug 13, 2012)

riding in strollers


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 13, 2012)

at the copshop


----------



## rowlman (Aug 13, 2012)

for evidenceroom goodies


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 13, 2012)

or the goonies


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 13, 2012)

Waiting to pounce


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 14, 2012)

ona fat ounce


----------



## Islam (Aug 14, 2012)

of dog poo


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2012)

Cats are gross


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Aug 14, 2012)

Your Mom's gross


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well no shit


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2012)

So's her puss


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 14, 2012)

How's yours smell?


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

like a bar


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

of rotten shrimp


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

let it be

shamanism


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

RIU Shaman Day


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 14, 2012)

MrFrance said:


> of rotten shrimp



dam pirate hookers


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 14, 2012)

always smelling like...


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

a grounded crew


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

touching the dj


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

release the beast


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

mmmmm a feast


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2012)

of rotten yeast


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

online groceries order


----------



## MrFrance (Aug 14, 2012)

the dark wizard


----------



## rowlman (Aug 14, 2012)

needed anal bleaching


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 14, 2012)

because he ate


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 14, 2012)

Coal dust cookies


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 14, 2012)

where the frogs


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 15, 2012)

Are known to


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 15, 2012)

Contaminate food nearby


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 15, 2012)

With their giant


----------



## rowlman (Aug 15, 2012)

food contaminating machines


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 15, 2012)

And genital warts


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2012)

manufactured by gnomes


----------



## rowlman (Aug 15, 2012)

working here illegally


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 15, 2012)

for just pennies


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 15, 2012)

and some pickled


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2012)

Pink horse eggs


----------



## rowlman (Aug 15, 2012)

wrapped in tortillas


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Aug 15, 2012)

Cum drenched pisshole


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 15, 2012)

Full of ants


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 15, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> Cum drenched pisshole


Dizzle Frost????


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 15, 2012)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Dizzle Frost????


In the house ??


----------



## rowlman (Aug 16, 2012)

under the floor?


----------



## Gyroscope (Aug 16, 2012)

with the hookers


----------



## Trolling (Aug 16, 2012)

It looks like


----------



## rowlman (Aug 16, 2012)

more whores needed


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 16, 2012)

on lane 24


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hookers on sale


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 16, 2012)

Red light special


----------



## rbarlow21 (Aug 16, 2012)

in the dark


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 16, 2012)

by produce section


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 16, 2012)

not by the


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 16, 2012)

specialty meat department


----------



## rowlman (Aug 16, 2012)

where you'll find


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 16, 2012)

Mystery munchy meat


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 16, 2012)

by the spam


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 17, 2012)

and polish sausage.


----------



## KushXOJ (Aug 17, 2012)

And baby batter


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 18, 2012)

Purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 18, 2012)

Smokin out bananas


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 18, 2012)

for their superior


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Aug 18, 2012)

pussy money weed


----------



## Canibus7 (Aug 18, 2012)

S'all you need


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2012)

and alittle speed


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 19, 2012)

with a need


----------



## silasraven (Aug 19, 2012)

to sell weed


----------



## Tenner (Aug 19, 2012)

grown from seed


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 19, 2012)

I just peed


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 19, 2012)

Roll It Up


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2012)

to the curb


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 20, 2012)

down the street


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 20, 2012)

at grannys house


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2012)

and beep twice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2012)

but not thrice


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2012)

unless selling rice


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 21, 2012)

cuz Granny is...


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ready to smoke


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 21, 2012)

all your weed


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 21, 2012)

but it's OK..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 21, 2012)

no not really


----------



## Tenner (Aug 21, 2012)

smoke peng everyday


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 21, 2012)

she screamed out


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2012)

grabbing her crotch


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 21, 2012)

with both hands


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2012)

gloved for protection


----------



## silasraven (Aug 21, 2012)

couldnt sustain erection


----------



## Justcause910 (Aug 21, 2012)

So Then He


----------



## silasraven (Aug 21, 2012)

stuck to gardens


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 21, 2012)

with team umizoomi


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2012)

and Fidel Castro


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lit a joint


----------



## rowlman (Aug 21, 2012)

thru his ass


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 21, 2012)

Puff puff give


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 21, 2012)

woah that tastes


----------



## rowlman (Aug 22, 2012)

like pickled death


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 22, 2012)

sweet it is


----------



## rowlman (Aug 23, 2012)

until you look


----------



## konagirl420 (Aug 23, 2012)

Down the hole


----------



## NetGuruINC (Aug 23, 2012)

of her ass


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 23, 2012)

dont fall in


----------



## rowlman (Aug 23, 2012)

without your spoon


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 23, 2012)

and miners hat


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 24, 2012)

watchout for bats


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 24, 2012)

or smelly cats


----------



## rowlman (Aug 25, 2012)

chasing smelly rats


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 25, 2012)

With baseball bats


----------



## rowlman (Aug 25, 2012)

thru laundry mats


----------



## Medicine4Me (Aug 25, 2012)

and cooking vats


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 25, 2012)

across yucca flats


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 25, 2012)

stops to post


----------



## GrundyUndies (Aug 25, 2012)

knickers are gross...


----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2012)

so's that avatar


----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2012)

..... ....... ........


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## rowlman (Aug 26, 2012)

scratch and sniff


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 27, 2012)

smells like cocaine


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bad vag juice


----------



## rowlman (Aug 28, 2012)

needs a douche


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 28, 2012)

And some bounty


----------



## Boneman (Aug 28, 2012)

Lots of bleach


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2012)

scented and boiling


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 29, 2012)

For pimpin snuggies


----------



## srh88 (Aug 29, 2012)

yo bitch.. SNUGGIE


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 29, 2012)

Purple monkey dishwasher!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 29, 2012)

On the corner


----------



## lilrich11 (Aug 29, 2012)

Then he ran


----------



## rowlman (Aug 29, 2012)

into the woodchipper


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 29, 2012)

head first...with


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

a poop helmet


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 29, 2012)

on his cat


----------



## rowlman (Aug 30, 2012)

for extra speed


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 30, 2012)

on the highway


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 30, 2012)

looking at zombies


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 31, 2012)

eating fine chicks


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

slathered in sauce


----------



## thump easy (Aug 31, 2012)

red wings smile...


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2012)

thats period blood


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

tastes, hmm..ok


----------



## thump easy (Aug 31, 2012)

someones knocking outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hide the shit!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Aug 31, 2012)

finish eating them?


----------



## xerxes (Aug 31, 2012)

im too high


----------



## srh88 (Aug 31, 2012)

never too high


----------



## rowlman (Aug 31, 2012)

to eat pie


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 31, 2012)

From the sky


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Aug 31, 2012)

Before you die


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Aug 31, 2012)

From thigh pie


----------



## Foothills (Aug 31, 2012)

You should try


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2012)

some spanish fly


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 31, 2012)

como se dice


----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 31, 2012)

Kleider machen leute


----------



## thump easy (Aug 31, 2012)

supper nacho libre


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nachos bell grande


----------



## rowlman (Sep 1, 2012)

with extra grande


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 1, 2012)

Taco sauce packets


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 1, 2012)

from del taco


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Sep 1, 2012)

in El Paso


----------



## mae (Sep 1, 2012)

there are so


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 2, 2012)

Many ways to


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 3, 2012)

irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## mae (Sep 3, 2012)

pain in the


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 3, 2012)

do it again


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2012)

Time Warner Sucks


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 3, 2012)

so does dish


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2012)

Also heard that


----------



## 420God (Sep 3, 2012)

they dropped channels


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2012)

They dropped Amc


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2012)

No Breaking Bad


----------



## 420God (Sep 3, 2012)

switched to directv


----------



## 420God (Sep 3, 2012)

need walking dead


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh hell yes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 3, 2012)

Football package too!


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 3, 2012)

Better than Charter


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 3, 2012)

oh our shows


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 3, 2012)

free on internets


----------



## Boneman (Sep 4, 2012)

Internet not free


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Sep 4, 2012)

Always a fee


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 4, 2012)

Buying clean pee


----------



## Theunion (Sep 4, 2012)

Was very hard


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2012)

cuming at cha


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 4, 2012)

like a train


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2012)

I want rain


----------



## thump easy (Sep 4, 2012)

its raining skittles


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2012)

and making piddles


----------



## rowlman (Sep 4, 2012)

I hate fiddles


----------



## D3monic (Sep 4, 2012)

but love porn


----------



## rowlman (Sep 4, 2012)

with fiddle players


----------



## D3monic (Sep 4, 2012)

Fiddling them selves


----------



## rowlman (Sep 4, 2012)

with fiddle sticks


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2012)

up the horn


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 4, 2012)

down the wagon


----------



## rowlman (Sep 5, 2012)

across the valley


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 5, 2012)

In the butt


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 5, 2012)

ouch that hurt


----------



## botanist95 (Sep 5, 2012)

when i came


----------



## Boneman (Sep 6, 2012)

in her face


----------



## rowlman (Sep 6, 2012)

from 20' away


----------



## DuplicatePie (Sep 6, 2012)

purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Bursting anal warts in the faces of females giving birth to retarded children covered in piss


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 6, 2012)

Not 3 words


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

poop covered sofa


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 6, 2012)

Not the sofa!!!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes Da Sofa


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 6, 2012)

the new sofa?


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 6, 2012)

Toffee flavored poopie


----------



## Foothills (Sep 6, 2012)

give me scoopie


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 6, 2012)

With diahria sauce


----------



## Foothills (Sep 6, 2012)

and a toss


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2012)

No bacon bits!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 6, 2012)

or olive pits


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 6, 2012)

causes molar chips


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 6, 2012)

and big feet


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 6, 2012)

tasty toejam treat


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Sep 6, 2012)

tough actin tinactin


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2012)

Boom says Madden


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 7, 2012)

Chargers going down


----------



## rowlman (Sep 7, 2012)

on themselves daily


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 8, 2012)

Twice on sunday


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 8, 2012)

yes go raiders


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2012)

of the panties


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

said Mahatma Gandhi


----------



## ManishWayz (Sep 8, 2012)

And just then,


----------



## Foothills (Sep 8, 2012)

panties you say


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

that usually fit


----------



## Foothills (Sep 8, 2012)

not too tight ?


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 8, 2012)

are strangling my


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2012)

blood stained eyeballs


----------



## Foothills (Sep 9, 2012)

from smoking weed ?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2012)

at breakneck speed


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 9, 2012)

Upside down and


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2012)

up her ass


----------



## ebgood (Sep 10, 2012)

Beat it up


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Sep 10, 2012)

rewind the tape


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2012)

slomo action replay


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2012)

limp dick delay


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 13, 2012)

no viagra today


----------



## rowlman (Sep 13, 2012)

everyone ran away


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 14, 2012)

to see the


----------



## rowlman (Sep 14, 2012)

darker,other side


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2012)

of the moon


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 14, 2012)

That dirty coon


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 14, 2012)

ate some poon


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2012)

using a spoon


----------



## mae (Sep 15, 2012)

and a fork


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 15, 2012)

to the jugular.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Sep 15, 2012)

makes her goo


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2012)

with alittle poo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 15, 2012)

riding a Gnu


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fapping to Lucy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 16, 2012)

Butt bongo-ing Ethel


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2012)

with Ricky Retardo


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2012)

working Freds dildo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2012)

six six six


----------



## mae (Sep 26, 2012)

devil devil devil


----------



## beardo (Sep 26, 2012)

GG Allin Fetish


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 26, 2012)

shits on himself


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2012)

explosive zombie diarrhea


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 26, 2012)

yet taste so


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 26, 2012)

muther fucking good


----------



## rowlman (Sep 27, 2012)

like it should


----------



## srh88 (Sep 27, 2012)

we recycle here


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 27, 2012)

because we're gay


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 27, 2012)

hip hip horray


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2012)

smoke weed everyday


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 27, 2012)

hey canna hey


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 27, 2012)

high as hell


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2012)

show and tell


----------



## honeybread (Sep 28, 2012)

this is gay


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2012)

honeybread said:


> this is gay


honeybread gurggled loudly


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 28, 2012)

then needed surgery.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2012)

and new shoes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 28, 2012)

For sexy time


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2012)

at Disco Dans


----------



## KukoKush (Sep 28, 2012)

After honeybread's coitus


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2012)

and gasoline enema


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2012)

icepacks were needed


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 29, 2012)

just to poop.


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2012)

bloody 87octane soup


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 29, 2012)

super unloaded, sir
cn


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2012)

all over her


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 29, 2012)

New butt-less chaps


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2012)

with easy access


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Sep 30, 2012)

in the front


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 30, 2012)

and all orifices


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2012)

filled with scorpions


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 1, 2012)

that eat gametes


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 1, 2012)

for breakfast only


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2012)

......then everything exploded


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 2, 2012)

right on schedule


----------



## marc88101 (Oct 2, 2012)

In his anus


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2012)

marc88101 said:


> In his anus


survivors were hiding


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 2, 2012)

black widow, nice...


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 2, 2012)

cat turd casserole


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 3, 2012)

is gourmet food


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 3, 2012)

pig anus soup?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2012)

needs salted crackers


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Oct 5, 2012)

With cold soup


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2012)

menudo owww yaaaa!!!!!


----------



## tharoomman (Oct 5, 2012)

I just said


----------



## ebgood (Oct 5, 2012)

What i said


----------



## rainman36 (Oct 5, 2012)

where's my bread


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 5, 2012)

wheres the cheese


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 6, 2012)

between the crack


----------



## thump easy (Oct 8, 2012)

of my toes


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2012)

singing " where'da hoes?"....


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 8, 2012)

in rowlmans cloths


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 8, 2012)

but going commando


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2012)

on wooden rollerblades


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 9, 2012)

rolling fat doobies


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 10, 2012)

of potent haze


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2012)

missing sewer cap


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Oct 11, 2012)

and much more


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 11, 2012)

like al gore


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2012)

waxing his floor


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 12, 2012)

more lemon pledge


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 12, 2012)

on my waffle


----------



## cannawizard (Oct 12, 2012)

with extra syrup


----------



## newgrowr (Oct 12, 2012)

And some cheese


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 13, 2012)

with a side


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2012)

of bacon please


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 13, 2012)

starting to repeat


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 13, 2012)

kill this thread.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2012)

The Outdoorsman said:


> kill this thread.


chanted The Outdoorsman


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2012)

The thread NAZI


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 13, 2012)

starring LouDiamond Phillips


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 13, 2012)

Music by Hanson


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2012)

Presented in Scream-o-vision


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 13, 2012)

at your local


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 13, 2012)

Bo Rics salon


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 13, 2012)

Featuring alotta porn


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2012)

and $7 haircuts


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 14, 2012)

for crackhead bitches


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 14, 2012)

stuck inthe 80's


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2012)

getting mullets trimmed


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 14, 2012)

armpit hair braided


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2012)

to match asshair


----------



## fitzgib (Oct 14, 2012)

smells like aids


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2012)

Feels like Ebola.


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2012)

spreads like butter


----------



## Mashew (Oct 14, 2012)

taste like dripping


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 14, 2012)

hot shit covered


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2012)

crusty scab sprinkled


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 15, 2012)

wee man tingled


----------



## fitzgib (Oct 15, 2012)

sold my foreskin


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2012)

at the crackhouse


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Oct 17, 2012)

For skeet time


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Oct 17, 2012)

Skeet skeet skeet


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Oct 17, 2012)

AAAAAAaaawwwhhhh skeet skeet


----------



## rowlman (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey,stop yelling


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 18, 2012)

skeetin pistol pete


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2012)

has gone crazy


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

skeeted on grandma


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 19, 2012)

infront of grandpa


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 19, 2012)

watching hee haw


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 19, 2012)

and tigers win


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2012)

but baseball sucks


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2012)

less than soccer


----------



## rowlman (Oct 20, 2012)

right in'tha face


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Oct 20, 2012)

of Ralph Maccio


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 20, 2012)

money shot ,splurge


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 20, 2012)

an electrical surge


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2012)

melted her dildo


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2012)

singed the hair


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2012)

on my back ................
sorry had to post the next three as well


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 21, 2012)

and ur crack


----------



## tharoomman (Oct 21, 2012)

whore mother who


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 22, 2012)

hazey grapes crew


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2012)

built a canoe


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 22, 2012)

drinks from shoes


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 22, 2012)

headed to everglades


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2012)

with Gary Ganu


----------



## D3monic (Oct 22, 2012)

's fist in her


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 22, 2012)

while sippin brew


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2012)

and makin stew


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 23, 2012)

ofdicks she chewed


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2012)

to feed bangers


----------



## pen47Tex (Oct 23, 2012)

Which made them


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2012)

love dick juice


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 23, 2012)

fatter than bruce-bruce


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2012)

a.k.a duce bruce


----------



## rowlman (Oct 23, 2012)

just broke loose


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 23, 2012)

drinking grey goose


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 23, 2012)

and cranberry juice


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 23, 2012)

ass raping foose


----------



## rowlman (Oct 24, 2012)

riding a moose


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 24, 2012)

while taking deuce


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 24, 2012)

electrifying like zeus


----------



## T macc (Oct 26, 2012)

served up news


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2012)

That's all folks.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 26, 2012)

youall heard dirtyho


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2012)

everybody's gotta go.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 26, 2012)

not necessarily home


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 26, 2012)

but outta here


----------



## HellaBlunts (Oct 26, 2012)

or maybe there


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2012)

will be consequences


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 26, 2012)

no false pretenses


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2012)

or penisimplant expenses


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 26, 2012)

Only relentless wrath


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 26, 2012)

a dirty bath


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 27, 2012)

and titans clash


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

bed bug rash


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 27, 2012)

and Rowlman's stash


----------



## rowlman (Oct 27, 2012)

will stone'yer ass


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 27, 2012)

pinksock spanish sluts


----------



## rowlman (Oct 27, 2012)

especially the hash


----------



## rowlman (Oct 27, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> pinksock spanish sluts


mouthfull of nuts


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 27, 2012)

Inside bucks butt


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 27, 2012)

butts again hep??????


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 27, 2012)

to collect checks


----------



## rowlman (Oct 27, 2012)

for breakin necks


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 27, 2012)

and crushing spines


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 27, 2012)

making them intertwine


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 28, 2012)

time for wine ?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 28, 2012)

for former frankenstein


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 28, 2012)

farmer john's valentine


----------



## rowlman (Oct 28, 2012)

started singing "Hammer-time"


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 28, 2012)

can't touch this


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 28, 2012)

like old tits


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 28, 2012)

with smelly armpits


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 28, 2012)

menu has civets


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 28, 2012)

deep fried crickets


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

been a while


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 29, 2012)

since i smoked


----------



## WeedPublican (Oct 29, 2012)

while i cooked


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

deep fried crickets


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

how are things?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 29, 2012)

with pigeon wings?


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

in fact everythings!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 29, 2012)

like championship rings!


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

create that thing


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 29, 2012)

by sweeping tigers


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2012)

those silly basterds


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 29, 2012)

could not score


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2012)

with crack whores


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 29, 2012)

now there psyched!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 29, 2012)

drinks be spiked


----------



## MrFrance (Oct 29, 2012)

enough talk ya


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2012)

sheep says baa


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 29, 2012)

yank my chain


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2012)

stew my brain


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 29, 2012)

missed the game


----------



## rowlman (Oct 29, 2012)

did the same


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 29, 2012)

49ers on now


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2012)

mother fuckin "BOO"


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 31, 2012)

trick or treat?


----------



## Cheif Kief (Oct 31, 2012)

smoke my weed


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 31, 2012)

til you bleed


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2012)

doing dirty deeds


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Oct 31, 2012)

with anal beads


----------



## T macc (Nov 1, 2012)

in your beans


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 1, 2012)

On the floor


----------



## T macc (Nov 1, 2012)

for the whores


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 1, 2012)

said Dr Seuss


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 1, 2012)

As he spits


----------



## T macc (Nov 1, 2012)

on the rich


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 1, 2012)

thick chocolatey brownie


----------



## T macc (Nov 1, 2012)

with human nuts


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 1, 2012)

He fucks for


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 1, 2012)

2 full minutes


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 1, 2012)

A new record!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 1, 2012)

but same tune!


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Several months later


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 1, 2012)

and several thousand


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 2, 2012)

times passing gas


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2012)

out to strangers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 2, 2012)

rowlman said:


> doing dirty deeds


Done dirt cheap


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 2, 2012)

Smell My Feet


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ring Worm Sixty


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 2, 2012)

nine standing up


----------



## rowlman (Nov 2, 2012)

on a barstool


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 2, 2012)

All drunken fools


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 2, 2012)

trying to carpool


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here come pigs


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 2, 2012)

With annoying lights


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 2, 2012)

fucking with people


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 2, 2012)

What they like


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 2, 2012)

what they get


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 2, 2012)

ass beat instead


----------



## T macc (Nov 2, 2012)

from the window


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2012)

falls 10 stories


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 3, 2012)

Into the light!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 3, 2012)

then pisses himself


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2012)

before hitting asphalt


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 3, 2012)

hitting face first


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 3, 2012)

makin face disperse


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2012)

filling his pampers


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 3, 2012)

with diarrhea puddles


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2012)

blowing tiny bubbles


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 3, 2012)

Screw the Republicans


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 3, 2012)

and their obsession


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 3, 2012)

with constant bullshit


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2012)

dicking your mothers


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 3, 2012)

like pimps do


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 3, 2012)

on one foot


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 3, 2012)

and a kickstand


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 3, 2012)

jerked off on


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 4, 2012)

all the townspeople


----------



## T macc (Nov 4, 2012)

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2012)

start burning everything


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 4, 2012)

Aww skeet skeet


----------



## T macc (Nov 4, 2012)

Whats my name?!?


----------



## ebgood (Nov 4, 2012)

rick james bitch!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2012)

surfing the ditch


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 4, 2012)

Burn the witch?


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 5, 2012)

You're Herpes itch


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

actually they hurt


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 5, 2012)

They kinda burnt.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 5, 2012)

It's split head


----------



## daveishome (Nov 5, 2012)

oozed hotdog juice


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

someone say Juice?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 5, 2012)

yes its loose..................


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2012)

get a noose


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 5, 2012)

Rub one out.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 5, 2012)

i really doubt..........


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2012)

you'll need'a trout


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 5, 2012)

before you shout


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2012)

about having gout


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 5, 2012)

with dan fouts


----------



## rowlman (Nov 5, 2012)

smoking alfalfa sprouts


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 5, 2012)

changing delivery routes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

To avoid cops


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 5, 2012)

doing random stops


----------



## WeedPublican (Nov 5, 2012)

off that bullshit


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 5, 2012)

harassin and searchin


----------



## T macc (Nov 5, 2012)

for micro stashes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 5, 2012)

and THC patches


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 6, 2012)

in fatal crashes


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2012)

from anal rashes


----------



## Chinity (Nov 6, 2012)

the story ends.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 6, 2012)

LMAO yeah right.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 6, 2012)

Beetlegeuse Beetlegeuse Beetlegeuse


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 6, 2012)

droppin a duece


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2012)

in your reservoir


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 6, 2012)

was a zombie


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2012)

lost and scared


----------



## T macc (Nov 6, 2012)

I then .took


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 6, 2012)

my shotgun out


----------



## thump easy (Nov 6, 2012)

blasted the nugs


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 6, 2012)

outta zombies mouth


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 6, 2012)

obama will win


----------



## T macc (Nov 7, 2012)

cause zombie man


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 7, 2012)

voted to legalize


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2012)

prostitution and jaywalking


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 7, 2012)

skylarking and lollygagging


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2012)

monkey shaving restrictions


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 7, 2012)

for medical addictions


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2012)

needing several prescriptions


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 7, 2012)

calling dr feel good


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 7, 2012)

i want food!


----------



## taaldow (Nov 7, 2012)

chicken winner dinner


----------



## T macc (Nov 8, 2012)

topped with honey!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 8, 2012)

Honey oil goodness


----------



## caregiver4204life (Nov 8, 2012)

that was sweeter


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 8, 2012)

some virgin pussy


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2012)

tight and juicy


----------



## caregiver4204life (Nov 8, 2012)

alot like my


----------



## T macc (Nov 8, 2012)

Lamborghini's tail pipe


----------



## teoborg (Nov 8, 2012)

fat cat Lucy


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 8, 2012)

beatin til bruising


----------



## teoborg (Nov 8, 2012)

leavin no breathing


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 8, 2012)

just muthafuckaz underachieving


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

starving and hating


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 8, 2012)

waking and baking


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

counting some money


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 8, 2012)

on his way


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

to get layed


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 8, 2012)

at his sister's


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 8, 2012)

bestfriends cousins house


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 8, 2012)

until he found


----------



## Foothills (Nov 8, 2012)

Her eating again


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 8, 2012)

out of the


----------



## Foothills (Nov 8, 2012)

kitchen garbage can


----------



## T macc (Nov 8, 2012)

with bloody tampons


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2012)

for Christmas decorating


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 8, 2012)

and thanksgiving fruitpunch


----------



## T macc (Nov 9, 2012)

mixed with diarrhea


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 9, 2012)

and nuclear chemicals


----------



## T macc (Nov 9, 2012)

call it wasteland


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 9, 2012)

or maybe hell!!


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 9, 2012)

freezes over and


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2012)

monkeys fly outta


----------



## teoborg (Nov 9, 2012)

my hairy ears


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 9, 2012)

shooting banana clips


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2012)

full metal jackets


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 9, 2012)

shit slingin apes


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2012)

fuckin shit up


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2012)

in alphabetical order


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2012)

fast and efficient


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 9, 2012)

with deadly precision


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 9, 2012)

they attack the


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 9, 2012)

the police station


----------



## teoborg (Nov 9, 2012)

with so many


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 9, 2012)

animals the zoo


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 9, 2012)

had given them


----------



## teoborg (Nov 9, 2012)

the impression of


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2012)

leash law violations


----------



## marc88101 (Nov 9, 2012)

And anal beastiality


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 9, 2012)

She went down.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 9, 2012)

and never returned


----------



## teoborg (Nov 10, 2012)

while falling from


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 10, 2012)

view into nothingness


----------



## teoborg (Nov 10, 2012)

back to black


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 10, 2012)

and into reality


----------



## marc88101 (Nov 10, 2012)

She felt alone


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 10, 2012)

and in despair


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 10, 2012)

blew her brother


----------



## teoborg (Nov 11, 2012)

really fast and


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2012)

teoboorg started crying


----------



## T macc (Nov 11, 2012)

on his penis

(im sorry bro!! lol)


----------



## teoborg (Nov 11, 2012)

because she felt


----------



## Solemhypnotic (Nov 11, 2012)

genital warts behind


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 11, 2012)

her butt flap


----------



## teoborg (Nov 12, 2012)

and her pussy


----------



## zealousywon (Nov 12, 2012)

competing for estate


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 12, 2012)

crusted pantie scabs


----------



## teoborg (Nov 12, 2012)

with caramel tears


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2012)

leaving brown smears


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 12, 2012)

rowlman said:


> leaving brown smears


like cockroach shit


----------



## marc88101 (Nov 12, 2012)

From her anus


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 12, 2012)

a skid mark


----------



## T macc (Nov 13, 2012)

as long as


----------



## rowlman (Nov 13, 2012)

you lick quickly


----------



## teoborg (Nov 13, 2012)

this huge cock


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Nov 13, 2012)

Penetrated me deeply !


----------



## teoborg (Nov 14, 2012)

and then he


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2012)

waxed his mustache


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 14, 2012)

One pump chump


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2012)

thumped his stump


----------



## teoborg (Nov 15, 2012)

in the dump


----------



## WeedPublican (Nov 15, 2012)

her little cunt


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 15, 2012)

went his body


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2012)

but not before


----------



## teoborg (Nov 16, 2012)

he finish to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2012)

the Chucky Cheese


----------



## teoborg (Nov 16, 2012)

or any other


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 16, 2012)

shit hole dive


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Nov 16, 2012)

went to bed


----------



## Atomized (Nov 16, 2012)

Started masturbating furiously.


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 16, 2012)

over sisters pictures


----------



## teoborg (Nov 16, 2012)

feelin bloody horny


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 16, 2012)

bends mom over


----------



## teoborg (Nov 17, 2012)

and daddy to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2012)

the whipping pole


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 17, 2012)

takes the porch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2012)

to exciting places


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 17, 2012)

stops at store


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 17, 2012)

buys all twinkies!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Nov 17, 2012)

farts too stinky..


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2012)

needs charcoal filter


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 17, 2012)

He Fucked Another


----------



## teoborg (Nov 17, 2012)

sister of Murphy


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2012)

working crack row


----------



## teoborg (Nov 18, 2012)

just like another


----------



## thump easy (Nov 18, 2012)

over dashoulder bolder


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 18, 2012)

elastic restraining device


----------



## teoborg (Nov 18, 2012)

atom heart mother


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 18, 2012)

space monkey mother


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2012)

uses sign language


----------



## teoborg (Nov 18, 2012)

as usual, and


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 18, 2012)

Cha cha cha


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Cha cha cha


sang the Indagrow


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lions still suck


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2012)

Raiders still suck


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2012)

DSB's still hammered.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2012)

waters still wet


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 18, 2012)

so is pussy


----------



## teoborg (Nov 19, 2012)

under transparent panties


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2012)

worn by granny


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 19, 2012)

not for long


----------



## teoborg (Nov 19, 2012)

because as soon


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2012)

as PantyRepo arrives...


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2012)

she'll start spreading


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2012)

biscuits for butter


----------



## teoborg (Nov 20, 2012)

but she didn't


----------



## T macc (Nov 20, 2012)

Repo would bust


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2012)

her crackpipe collection


----------



## marc88101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Made of glass


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2012)

and old antennas


----------



## teoborg (Nov 20, 2012)

receiving odd vibes


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

and alien porn


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2012)

for 3rd-eye viewing


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 20, 2012)

and 4th-wang fapping


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2012)

ET's got 4?


----------



## marc88101 (Nov 20, 2012)

In his anus


----------



## teoborg (Nov 21, 2012)

dig and search


----------



## ebgood (Nov 21, 2012)

with google chrome


----------



## WeedPublican (Nov 21, 2012)

use search term


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 21, 2012)

take a bite


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2012)

off her face


----------



## teoborg (Nov 22, 2012)

baaaaad girl meat


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mad cow disease


----------



## thump easy (Nov 22, 2012)

clamitia green drip


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 22, 2012)

Add some bleach


----------



## thump easy (Nov 22, 2012)

it doesnt work !!!!!!!!!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2012)

try boiling water


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 22, 2012)

With simple green


----------



## T macc (Nov 22, 2012)

AHHH!! nothings working!!!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2012)

start circle jerking


----------



## teoborg (Nov 22, 2012)

dum spiro spero


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 22, 2012)

Beer, football, food


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2012)

check, check, check


----------



## teoborg (Nov 22, 2012)

all over again


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 22, 2012)

turkey sandwich,..... now


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2012)

and again later


----------



## teoborg (Nov 23, 2012)

but this one


----------



## Voja (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the best


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

shit to ever


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 23, 2012)

to hit the


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

americans by storm


----------



## ebgood (Nov 23, 2012)

Wiki wiki scratch


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 23, 2012)

wheels of steel


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 23, 2012)

Sketti' and butter


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Laughing out loud!!


----------



## Pizip (Nov 24, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2012)

is leaving snailtrails


----------



## teoborg (Nov 24, 2012)

all over the


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2012)

six o'clock news


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 24, 2012)

camera mans shoes


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 24, 2012)

ol lady snooze


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2012)

slurrpin that booze


----------



## teoborg (Nov 24, 2012)

like tranquil elephantizer


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 24, 2012)

or ostracized womanizer


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 24, 2012)

outback pantie miser


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hoarding soiled bloomers


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 24, 2012)

From the assylum


----------



## teoborg (Nov 24, 2012)

put him in


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2012)

a baby stroller


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 24, 2012)

Coughing with stars


----------



## rowlman (Nov 24, 2012)

sneezing with moons


----------



## timbo123 (Nov 24, 2012)

Partying with sons


----------



## ebgood (Nov 24, 2012)

dancing with wolves


----------



## T macc (Nov 24, 2012)

munching on roaches


----------



## teoborg (Nov 25, 2012)

and fucking with


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2012)

household cleaning products


----------



## corban (Nov 25, 2012)

for fun and


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2012)

removing blood splatters


----------



## T macc (Nov 25, 2012)

from menstruating vaginas


----------



## teoborg (Nov 25, 2012)

with his tongue


----------



## T macc (Nov 25, 2012)

until his tastebuds


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 25, 2012)

got covered in


----------



## WeedPublican (Nov 25, 2012)

went hella numb


----------



## TheJustinBriggs (Nov 25, 2012)

and tried to


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2012)

run away screaming


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 25, 2012)

but it got...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 25, 2012)

a ride instead


----------



## teoborg (Nov 26, 2012)

in flaming pyjamas


----------



## corban (Nov 26, 2012)

and edible underwear


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2012)

for alittle nutrition


----------



## teoborg (Nov 26, 2012)

which is necessary


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2012)

for fire crotch


----------



## rowlman (Nov 26, 2012)

to be digested


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 26, 2012)

then deposited in


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 26, 2012)

a truckers toilet


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2012)

has many stories


----------



## corban (Nov 27, 2012)

of big hairy


----------



## teoborg (Nov 27, 2012)

and ugly testicle


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 27, 2012)

with some crabs


----------



## corban (Nov 27, 2012)

sauce poured down


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2012)

some prostitutes throat


----------



## teoborg (Nov 27, 2012)

smoking mj joints


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2012)

with her snatch


----------



## corban (Nov 27, 2012)

through a ping-pong


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2012)

causing vaginal seizures


----------



## corban (Nov 28, 2012)

which forced the


----------



## ebgood (Nov 28, 2012)

bitch up out


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2012)

of the grave


----------



## corban (Nov 28, 2012)

into the lab


----------



## teoborg (Nov 28, 2012)

cooking crack meth


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2012)

only caused confusion


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 28, 2012)

Sufficed desolate delusion


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 28, 2012)

into the abyss


----------



## corban (Nov 28, 2012)

of her master's


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2012)

one bedroom apartment


----------



## AcegoesRAWR (Nov 28, 2012)

that ate people


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 28, 2012)

listening to Bieber


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2012)

and killing themselves


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 28, 2012)

while jacking off


----------



## teoborg (Nov 29, 2012)

is this true?


----------



## corban (Nov 29, 2012)

she asked the


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2012)

Bieber T-shirt'wearing corpse


----------



## teoborg (Nov 29, 2012)

and started vomiting


----------



## corban (Nov 29, 2012)

over Beibers tiny


----------



## ironcross360 (Nov 29, 2012)

cannabis saves lives


----------



## corban (Nov 29, 2012)

pants he was


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Nov 29, 2012)

child corpse abuse


----------



## rowlman (Nov 29, 2012)

unicorns and rainbows


----------



## teoborg (Nov 30, 2012)

started to showup


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 30, 2012)

This story sucks


----------



## corban (Nov 30, 2012)

more like random


----------



## rainman36 (Nov 30, 2012)

going nowhere fast


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2012)

slipping into reverse


----------



## iliveinaspaceship 2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

She loved it


----------



## corban (Nov 30, 2012)

random, one time


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2012)

up the pooper


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 30, 2012)

with alien probe


----------



## AcegoesRAWR (Nov 30, 2012)

Hat wearing vagina


----------



## corban (Nov 30, 2012)

waggling its tiny


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 30, 2012)

cybernetic robo clit


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 30, 2012)

made buzzing sounds


----------



## Polarized (Nov 30, 2012)

And jumped around


----------



## rowlman (Nov 30, 2012)

untill it found


----------



## teoborg (Dec 1, 2012)

her sizzling butthole


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2012)

tasted alttle sour


----------



## corban (Dec 1, 2012)

So I added


----------



## Brizzy (Dec 1, 2012)

salt and cinnamon


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 1, 2012)

out came apoptart


----------



## fitzgib (Dec 1, 2012)

t'was so baggy


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 1, 2012)

filling so hot


----------



## corban (Dec 1, 2012)

and salty that


----------



## AcegoesRAWR (Dec 1, 2012)

i forgot about


----------



## rowlman (Dec 1, 2012)

the main ingredient


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 1, 2012)

Is dank nuggets!!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 2, 2012)

So she plugged


----------



## teoborg (Dec 2, 2012)

an emerald dildo


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2012)

into the dog


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

switched it on


----------



## newbud123 (Dec 2, 2012)

*"Cant touch this" *


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 2, 2012)

said the dog


----------



## Grojak (Dec 2, 2012)

fire the cannons


----------



## corban (Dec 2, 2012)

to celebrate the


----------



## Grojak (Dec 2, 2012)

women's minstrel cycle


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 2, 2012)

long lost orgasm.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

Grojak said:


> women's minstrel cycle


lost my wood


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 2, 2012)

in the car


----------



## corban (Dec 2, 2012)

exhaust and burnt


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

my scrot bag


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 2, 2012)

on one side


----------



## corban (Dec 2, 2012)

of camerons face


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

cock fell off


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 2, 2012)

with a thud


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2012)

then bounced away


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 2, 2012)

smacked your face


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 3, 2012)

Left mustard stains


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2012)

and ransom note


----------



## corban (Dec 3, 2012)

lovingly nailed to


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 3, 2012)

Jimmy Hoffa's face


----------



## rowlman (Dec 3, 2012)

for safe keeping


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 3, 2012)

and loving memorabilia


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 3, 2012)

of mushroom stamp


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 3, 2012)

story still sucks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 3, 2012)

Smoke more weed


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 3, 2012)

open your mind


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 3, 2012)

with an axe


----------



## corban (Dec 4, 2012)

and staple your


----------



## rowlman (Dec 4, 2012)

lips to floor


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 4, 2012)

in public restroom


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 4, 2012)

with an audience


----------



## rowlman (Dec 4, 2012)

and a donkey


----------



## BillyBobJoe (Dec 4, 2012)

wearing a hat


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fuck this story


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Dec 4, 2012)

best story yet


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Dec 4, 2012)

do it again


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 4, 2012)

rainmans donkey show


----------



## rowlman (Dec 4, 2012)

includes free dinner


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 4, 2012)

No cover charge


----------



## rowlman (Dec 4, 2012)

for donkeys' crew


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 4, 2012)

it gets better


----------



## rowlman (Dec 5, 2012)

as it grows


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 5, 2012)

under the bed


----------



## rowlman (Dec 5, 2012)

feeding on fuck


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 5, 2012)

juice and drool


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

leaking from asshole


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 5, 2012)

wart mound sours


----------



## rowlman (Dec 5, 2012)

was something delishious


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

That fdd ate


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2012)

zipping though space


----------



## rainman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

boarding battlstar galactica


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2012)

with a headfull


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

of fat nuggets


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2012)

headed towards the


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2012)

wrong place fast


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2012)

makes an aboutface


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

And gets LAID


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 5, 2012)

by a gorgeous


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 5, 2012)

Fat Black Elephant


----------



## rowlman (Dec 6, 2012)

while greedily guzzling


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Dec 6, 2012)

Down Chicken Wings


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 6, 2012)

and grape drink


----------



## rowlman (Dec 6, 2012)

with some watermelon?


----------



## konagirl420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Can't wait, moving!!!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 6, 2012)

to the best.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 6, 2012)

Fuzzy Peach Pussy


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2012)

flavored Christmas cookies


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2012)

with extra cheese


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 7, 2012)

in the west


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 7, 2012)

corner of Pennsylvania


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2012)

Halestorm was rockin


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

like a hurricane


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2012)

in the zoo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

monkey flinging poo


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2012)

right at you


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 8, 2012)

the shit was


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 8, 2012)

out of control


----------



## LJ6 (Dec 8, 2012)

than i sharted


----------



## corban (Dec 8, 2012)

gangnam style whilst


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2012)

ringing jingle bells


----------



## hsfkush (Dec 8, 2012)

Although, they didn't


----------



## rowlman (Dec 8, 2012)

look like bells


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2012)

they looked like


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 8, 2012)

slimy tentacle hentai


----------



## profoundstoner (Dec 8, 2012)

Grandpa rapes watermelons
Oh wait I missed the point of this. Lol, I'm stone d


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2012)

three words only!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## profoundstoner (Dec 8, 2012)

Like a hiukuu


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 8, 2012)

not even close


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 8, 2012)

Jim Jacked Off


----------



## Chiefems (Dec 8, 2012)

mother fucker jones


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2012)

caught the load


----------



## altehm33k (Dec 9, 2012)

in his hat


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2012)

sending one back


----------



## corban (Dec 9, 2012)

with a splat


----------



## rowlman (Dec 9, 2012)

hits the cat


----------



## altehm33k (Dec 10, 2012)

Wassup wit dat?


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Dec 10, 2012)

Y'all ain't even goin together it was funny at first now it's all random.


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2012)

Fazer1rlg said:


> Y'all ain't even goin together it was funny at first now it's all random.


...cried the Fazer1rig


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 10, 2012)

tears of joy


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2012)

Filled his eyes


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2012)

as he pranced


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 10, 2012)

Back to the


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2012)

little girls room


----------



## rowlman (Dec 10, 2012)

for a douche


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 11, 2012)

sand in vagina


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2012)

bad for condoms


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 11, 2012)

and must be


----------



## rowlman (Dec 11, 2012)

removed with leafblower


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 11, 2012)

before rigamortis sets


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 11, 2012)

house on fire


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2012)

when I pee


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2012)

it burns soooo


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

I make glass


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

to give away


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2012)

to the non-terrestrials


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 12, 2012)

they pay in


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 12, 2012)

kind, by rubbing


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

good x-rayscreen lotion


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

on my windshield


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

to deflect the


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Polish windscreen cleaners at the traffic lights, though it has other special properties that...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

kenny ken 77 said:


> Polish windscreen cleaners


............


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

^^^ haha


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 12, 2012)

then we all


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

use three words


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

But I'm new


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

Dunno what to


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

or who to............


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Invite for dinner!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

To help me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

was their mission


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

Such a decision


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

you need intervention


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2012)

via an incision


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

would be bitchin'


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2012)

we'd be stitch'n


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

And I'm itching


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

to go fishing


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

To start bitching!


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Whilst We're fishing


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

hang on, intermission


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok,changed position


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok! Lets roll


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

passed more poles


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2012)

thru her holes


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

Then-we've toked bowls


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

So we went


----------



## rowlman (Dec 12, 2012)

out crackwhore hunting


----------



## KushVicTheMagikalWizard (Dec 12, 2012)

this still going


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

Around RIU headquarters


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

buy better condoms


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

For riske mods


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 12, 2012)

who take it


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 12, 2012)

any way possible


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

but loose, heh


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 12, 2012)

The best part


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

Im Back Bitches


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2012)

not for long


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

so act now!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 12, 2012)

before offers end


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 12, 2012)

And inboxes fill


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 12, 2012)

your dreams with


----------



## VER D (Dec 12, 2012)

a giant bud


----------



## rowlman (Dec 13, 2012)

and vaginal teeth


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 13, 2012)

to nom nom


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 13, 2012)

your ding dong


----------



## marc88101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Smells like poop


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 13, 2012)

That's a chocodile


----------



## VER D (Dec 13, 2012)

holly macaroni batman


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm back bitches


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh My God!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2012)

-damn toe hurts


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 14, 2012)

nineteen ninety three


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2012)

in crackhouse basement


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 14, 2012)

it's very breezy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

Doors frozen shut


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2012)

lights going dark


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 14, 2012)

then someone farted


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

Smelled like OG-Kush


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 14, 2012)

the room spinning


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2012)

into the charboy


----------



## WhiteSancho (Dec 14, 2012)

"What's a Charboy?"


----------



## rowlman (Dec 14, 2012)

WhiteSancho said:


> "What's a Charboy?"


wondered the WhiteSancho


----------



## Carmarelo (Dec 16, 2012)

Pondering this debacle


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

time flew by


----------



## rowlman (Dec 16, 2012)

and got lost


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 16, 2012)

in cosmic debris


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

of delusional thought


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 16, 2012)

God damn Patriots


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2012)

sounds so ironic


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 16, 2012)

smoking some chronic


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 16, 2012)

hair like sonic


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

expression is sardonic


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2012)

air is acerbic


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2012)

hooked on phonics


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 17, 2012)

worked for me


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

nowt for me


----------



## teoborg (Dec 17, 2012)

so you think?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

instead of feel?


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2012)

Just one hit


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

feel no brain


----------



## teoborg (Dec 17, 2012)

the reason is


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

70's dance fever


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 17, 2012)

is coming back


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

like a boomerang


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 17, 2012)

god help us


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

learn to duck


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 17, 2012)

and run fast


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

passed Travolta's house


----------



## teoborg (Dec 17, 2012)

then fly upto


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

that Hollywood sign


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 17, 2012)

fuck it hit


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 17, 2012)

lindsay lohans ass


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

with nerf balls


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 17, 2012)

But they melted


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

from the smog


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 17, 2012)

Came a huge


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

holographic peewee herman


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 17, 2012)

Eating popcorn and


----------



## Fuck8ths.IneedO's (Dec 17, 2012)

nutella while riding


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 17, 2012)

Unicorns and watching


----------



## Robfather (Dec 17, 2012)

dirty movies and


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

cleaning them with


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

gene simmons' tongue


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 17, 2012)

the bung sponge


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

to tweed shannon


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 17, 2012)

have a plethora


----------



## marc88101 (Dec 17, 2012)

of butt stains


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 17, 2012)

maybe use topal


----------



## rowlman (Dec 18, 2012)

butt stain remover


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

And then ended


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 18, 2012)

so we thought


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

we should begin


----------



## VER D (Dec 18, 2012)

all on this


----------



## ironcross360 (Dec 18, 2012)

I fu$$ girls


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2012)

with my big


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

brother's ID card


----------



## srh88 (Dec 18, 2012)

penis penis penis


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

menace menace menace


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Came from my


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

much younger years


----------



## teoborg (Dec 18, 2012)

when I was


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Really really big


----------



## rowlman (Dec 18, 2012)

transvestite truckstop prostitute


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 18, 2012)

hurt my feelings


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 18, 2012)

vesty's do that


----------



## rowlman (Dec 18, 2012)

with no reacharound


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

no lot lizards


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 18, 2012)

blowing Blue Wizards


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

frodo in blizzards


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

With having magical


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 18, 2012)

mushrooms and midgets


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

horses and frigates

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to dirtyho1968 again.


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

With missing digits


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

lord no rings


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Is broke and


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

needs more ale


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 18, 2012)

so cannot fail


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

the holy grail


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 18, 2012)

so we sail!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

in a pail....


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Until we fail


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 18, 2012)

fail we wont


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Until we do


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

build some paddles


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 18, 2012)

for shit creek


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

that quaint place


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 18, 2012)

we've all seen


----------



## marc88101 (Dec 18, 2012)

And sometimes Bang


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 18, 2012)

in to submission


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

With giant round


----------



## kenny ken 77 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fat arse crack


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hang out the


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

theme to dry


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Real dry like


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 18, 2012)

snap, crackle, pop


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

let them cure


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 18, 2012)

Or flush them


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

first with water


----------



## teoborg (Dec 19, 2012)

then with passion


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Dec 19, 2012)

She dumped him


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 19, 2012)

live and learn


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2012)

crash and burn


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

man who learns


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 19, 2012)

rowlman said:


> crash and burn


[video=youtube_share;rLnDH4NtleU]http://youtu.be/rLnDH4NtleU[/video]
Hollywood Hate singer and a great song and band, EF that is.
Edit: 

*Got side tracked*


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

my cannabis rack......................


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

Where its at


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 19, 2012)

pitty pat crap


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

Said, "what the....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2012)

2face904 said:


> Said, "what the....


"...other side does "


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

the other side


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can suck my


----------



## teoborg (Dec 19, 2012)

yummy gummy dick


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

very other side


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

That has alot


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

to do with


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 19, 2012)

slurpin tha perch


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

But what about


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

the boxed fur


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2012)

in grandmas closet


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

That smells like


----------



## rowlman (Dec 19, 2012)

it's almost ready


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

As if grandma


----------



## teoborg (Dec 19, 2012)

gives a fuck


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

grandma's got vape


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 19, 2012)

Gets us hella


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

-coptered somewhere else


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 19, 2012)

to jack off


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 19, 2012)

with special sauce


----------



## rowlman (Dec 20, 2012)

and pretzel sticks


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 20, 2012)

shaved my dicks


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 20, 2012)

With ice picks


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 20, 2012)

it fell off


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 20, 2012)

Now ladies scoff


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 20, 2012)

and men run


----------



## teoborg (Dec 20, 2012)

to escape from


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

The shame and


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2012)

discomfort of anal


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

Was worse than


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 20, 2012)

when your mother


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

Humps the big


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2012)

old oak tree


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 20, 2012)

on front lawn


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

And the leaves


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2012)

stick to her


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

When she talks


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

something outback sqwaks!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 20, 2012)

and the stink


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

Is enough to


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

make me think


----------



## teoborg (Dec 20, 2012)

to roll ajoint


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

Or hit abong


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 20, 2012)

cant go wrong


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 20, 2012)

bang the gong


----------



## srh88 (Dec 20, 2012)

2face904 said:


> Or hit abong


cheater, spelled wrong!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

srh88 said:


> cheater, spelled wrong!


lets g'et along


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 20, 2012)

Until the end


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

dammit Jim, I'm


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

really just kidding


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sulu then shouted


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

want on the


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

holodeck please, sir


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 20, 2012)

Legal ask teoburg


----------



## rowlman (Dec 20, 2012)

to pull this


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

sleigh of presents


----------



## rowlman (Dec 20, 2012)

back to Walmart


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 20, 2012)

forgot duct tape


----------



## teoborg (Dec 21, 2012)

for god's sake


----------



## VER D (Dec 21, 2012)

said the great


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 21, 2012)

old door greeter


----------



## corban (Dec 21, 2012)

whilst knocking cocks


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2012)

docking wocks fag


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 21, 2012)

Said that he


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2012)

docked your brother


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 21, 2012)

And you reacted


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 21, 2012)

hard and fast


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 21, 2012)

With the best


----------



## VER D (Dec 21, 2012)

caterpillar sandwich balloon


----------



## teoborg (Dec 22, 2012)

gave me hardons


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 22, 2012)

Until i had


----------



## rowlman (Dec 22, 2012)

another brilliant idea


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 22, 2012)

Which was to


----------



## silasraven (Dec 22, 2012)

take down government


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 22, 2012)

with bear army


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 22, 2012)

and legalize weed


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 22, 2012)

the smoke cleared


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 22, 2012)

after mighty hit


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 22, 2012)

We all then


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 22, 2012)

talked to reindeer


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 22, 2012)

and banged mrs claus


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa recorded it


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 23, 2012)

Rudolph watched in


----------



## teoborg (Dec 23, 2012)

he saw nothing


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 23, 2012)

lost his 3D


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 23, 2012)

Double sided pink


----------



## rowlman (Dec 23, 2012)

plastic pocket pussy


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 23, 2012)

That was dirty


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 23, 2012)

and covered in


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bltzen's runny shite


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 23, 2012)

It also appeared


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 23, 2012)

near yule log


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 24, 2012)

Where it was


----------



## rowlman (Dec 24, 2012)

filling Clause's vagina


----------



## Rangi Gee (Dec 24, 2012)

with a thick


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 24, 2012)

White substance called


----------



## teoborg (Dec 24, 2012)

:merryjuana sconvoltus unicum


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2012)

Also known as.....


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 24, 2012)

south pole special


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2012)

and then there


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 24, 2012)

Was the fat


----------



## gioua (Dec 24, 2012)

that dripped off


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 24, 2012)

And made a


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 24, 2012)

layer cake of


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 24, 2012)

Nasty smelly pus


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 24, 2012)

from walrus tumors


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 24, 2012)

more pie please


----------



## teoborg (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm fucking starving


----------



## rowlman (Dec 25, 2012)

for some elfass


----------



## gioua (Dec 25, 2012)

said Santa Claus


----------



## rowlman (Dec 25, 2012)

as he undressed


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 25, 2012)

rowlman said:


> as he undressed


He felt guilty


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 25, 2012)

until wife caught


----------



## teoborg (Dec 26, 2012)

him getting fucked


----------



## corban (Dec 26, 2012)

by two big


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 26, 2012)

Reindeer with their


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2012)

baby reindeer watching


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 26, 2012)

Then he rolled.....


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2012)

over and puked


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 26, 2012)

out came reindeer


----------



## silasraven (Dec 26, 2012)

while passed out


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 26, 2012)

Santa began to


----------



## teoborg (Dec 26, 2012)

give an autofelatio


----------



## rowlman (Dec 26, 2012)

demonstration using eggnog


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 26, 2012)

and jingle bells


----------



## 2face904 (Dec 26, 2012)

With transgender midget


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2012)

being gently dismembered


----------



## Silicity (Dec 27, 2012)

by dexter morgan


----------



## teoborg (Dec 27, 2012)

and mother Teresa


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 27, 2012)

elves getting disco


----------



## rowlman (Dec 27, 2012)

lessons from 1976


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 27, 2012)

Holiday Inn style


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 28, 2012)

doing it retro


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 28, 2012)

in the yard


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 28, 2012)

cow plop bingo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 28, 2012)

and sketti' wrestling


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 28, 2012)

gnomes jump in


----------



## thump easy (Dec 28, 2012)

girl scout cookies


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 28, 2012)

that were laced


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 28, 2012)

with lawn clippings


----------



## rowlman (Dec 29, 2012)

soaked in ass


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2012)

, vapor filled air


----------



## rowlman (Dec 29, 2012)

conditioning unit blows


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 29, 2012)

mind altering spores


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 29, 2012)

into the room


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 29, 2012)

turning people blue


----------



## rowlman (Dec 30, 2012)

into people pink


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 30, 2012)

Mary7Grace said:


> Hahaha,awesome!I like it


you had to...


----------



## rowlman (Dec 30, 2012)

peel the bark


----------



## teoborg (Dec 30, 2012)

and eat flesh


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 30, 2012)

on whole wheat


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2012)

only at subway


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2012)

her roast beef


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

smelled really bad


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 31, 2012)

too much mayo


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

terrible yeast infection


----------



## rowlman (Dec 31, 2012)

is the appetizer


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

licking my lips


----------



## rowlman (Dec 31, 2012)

was an orrangatan


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

now i'm hungry


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hungry.. for *justice*

[video=youtube;NgCM46CSwd8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgCM46CSwd8[/video]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 31, 2012)

Liberty Or Death!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

says Agnostic Front

[video=youtube;ONVeAw69-A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONVeAw69-A0[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Jan 1, 2013)

every Thursday afternoon


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 1, 2013)

at Mc Donalds


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 1, 2013)

Disgruntled employee manager


----------



## rowlman (Jan 1, 2013)

has mandatory circlejerk


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 1, 2013)

Inside his anus


----------



## rowlman (Jan 1, 2013)

he found love


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 1, 2013)

at shitty Wok


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 2, 2013)

goddam mongo-rians!


----------



## T macc (Jan 4, 2013)

tearing down wall!!


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 4, 2013)

Etcetera etcetera etcetera


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2013)

said your mom


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 4, 2013)

April's dirty pickle


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2013)

diced into coleslaw


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 5, 2013)

dressing and tossed


----------



## rowlman (Jan 5, 2013)

out the window


----------



## Grojak (Jan 5, 2013)

a spent roach


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 5, 2013)

Makes no sense ^


----------



## cannawizard (Jan 5, 2013)

thread is dead


----------



## rowlman (Jan 5, 2013)

this threads invincible


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 5, 2013)

cant kill it


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 5, 2013)

three fckn words!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 5, 2013)

Yabba Dabba Doo!


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 5, 2013)

definately deer vagina


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 5, 2013)

oh, dear vagina


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

is for lovers


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 5, 2013)

and sometimes rubbers


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

or contract bridge


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2013)

short term extinsion


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 5, 2013)

causes delayed ejaculation


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2013)

in lab rats


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 5, 2013)

that fuck like


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

a minx, baby


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 5, 2013)

all night long


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 5, 2013)

with down syndrome.


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 5, 2013)

Can I please


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

have my dinner?


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 5, 2013)

If you kiss


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2013)

the man's ring


----------



## thatsmybubby! (Jan 6, 2013)

brown eye,...sorry


----------



## rowlman (Jan 6, 2013)

no dinner now


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 13, 2013)

Roll another Joint


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 13, 2013)

before the fapping


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 13, 2013)

definetly no dinner


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 13, 2013)

In twilight zone


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

of the inner


----------



## rowlman (Jan 13, 2013)

side of sideways


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 13, 2013)

up is here


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

down is there
[video=youtube_share;qkWp_sXYukg]http://youtu.be/qkWp_sXYukg[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 14, 2013)

that is hilarious!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 14, 2013)

bloody period sex


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

which never upsets


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2013)

should be avoided


----------



## rowlman (Jan 14, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> which never upsets


the people watching


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 14, 2013)

Fox News today


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 14, 2013)

and drinking water


----------



## FlightSchool (Jan 14, 2013)

wrap that monkey


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 14, 2013)

construed canon fodder


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 14, 2013)

fuck the news


----------



## rowlman (Jan 15, 2013)

the news sucks


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 15, 2013)

but still watching


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 15, 2013)

, dazed in disbelief


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 15, 2013)

upon discovering that


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 15, 2013)

Uranus is the


----------



## BeanyBud (Jan 15, 2013)

is the center


----------



## TigerClock (Jan 15, 2013)

Of the ass


----------



## rowlman (Jan 16, 2013)

behind the blackhole


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 16, 2013)

where shadows fade.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 16, 2013)

Into brilliant gases


----------



## bigv1976 (Jan 16, 2013)

I pulled it........


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 19, 2013)

Like a wank


----------



## rowlman (Jan 20, 2013)

with alittle crank


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 20, 2013)

made it stank


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 21, 2013)

fired a blank


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

see4 is back


----------



## botanist95 (Jan 21, 2013)

in the house


----------



## see4 (Jan 21, 2013)

of pain that


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2013)

needs new windows


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 22, 2013)

so you can..


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Keep on growing


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

like an erection


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

simplified terpsicorian ejectamenta


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2013)

STE for short


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

dick dudes are


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2013)

on here alot


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

oh i forgot!


----------



## rowlman (Jan 22, 2013)

they,re lurking everywhere


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

all your base


----------



## gioua (Jan 22, 2013)

use to belong


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

to Zero Wing


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 22, 2013)

Smoking Dairy Queen


----------



## see4 (Jan 22, 2013)

cool story brah


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

shit sandwich deluxe


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 22, 2013)

Until one day.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

toungue punched starfish


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 22, 2013)

started an epidemic


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 22, 2013)

everything grew GONADS


----------



## botanist95 (Jan 22, 2013)

spooged in ya


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 22, 2013)

Onion flavored Kotex


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 22, 2013)

with undertones of


----------



## mike.hotel (Jan 23, 2013)

fresh smelling vagina


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

wow thats fresh!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 23, 2013)

like adead hooker


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2013)

still pulling tricks


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 23, 2013)

while inside the


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2013)

Partridge family van


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 23, 2013)

looking for crack!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 23, 2013)

that Danny dropped


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2013)

out his ass


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 24, 2013)

now sucks thumb..................


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 25, 2013)

then I cried


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 25, 2013)

drank the tears


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 25, 2013)

out of a...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2013)

fire extinguisher cap


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 25, 2013)

before it exploded


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 25, 2013)

I tensed up


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 25, 2013)

and punched Danny....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 26, 2013)

in his gnards


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

I looked around


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

for fat chicks


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 26, 2013)

to rollerskate with


----------



## see4 (Jan 26, 2013)

until you're ready


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2013)

and there everywhere


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2013)

eating on everything


----------



## 420mon (Jan 26, 2013)

in sight because


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 26, 2013)

the munchies have


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 26, 2013)

Made us want


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2013)

a crackwhore fiesta


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 26, 2013)

In the kitchen


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 26, 2013)

with picante sauce


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 26, 2013)

All over our


----------



## rowlman (Jan 27, 2013)

victims naked body


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2013)

but we settled


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 27, 2013)

for cream cheese


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 27, 2013)

And some nachos


----------



## rowlman (Jan 29, 2013)

made me sick


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 29, 2013)

without the beer


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 29, 2013)

made me sneer


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 29, 2013)

Have no fear....


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 29, 2013)

The weeds here


----------



## billy4479 (Jan 30, 2013)

three midget hookers


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2013)

Very good lookers


----------



## billy4479 (Jan 30, 2013)

the shortest one


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2013)

carries a gun


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 30, 2013)

to shoot tranquilizer


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 30, 2013)

darts at onlookers


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 30, 2013)

in the jugular


----------



## budman111 (Jan 30, 2013)

At a wedding...


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 30, 2013)

Because it wants


----------



## budman111 (Jan 30, 2013)

Smokingup said:


> Because it wants


to marry it


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jan 30, 2013)

and jack off


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2013)

in someones shoe


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 30, 2013)

whilst the butler


----------



## rowlman (Jan 30, 2013)

thumbs his ass


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 30, 2013)

the hookers play


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2013)

with Barbie dolls


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 31, 2013)

mouths taped shut


----------



## budman111 (Jan 31, 2013)

waking up fresh


----------



## rowlman (Jan 31, 2013)

doesn't always payoff


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 31, 2013)

money grubbing tramps


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2013)

just spreading love


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 31, 2013)

and some STDs


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2013)

laugh their way


----------



## Smokingup (Jan 31, 2013)

Into their vagina's


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 31, 2013)

time-travel black hole


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

cum drenched hair


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jan 31, 2013)

of absurd gushing


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 31, 2013)

ran down face


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 1, 2013)

into open mouth


----------



## Smokingup (Feb 1, 2013)

Dogs wet drewling


----------



## rowlman (Feb 1, 2013)

fluids are swirling


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

you're watching what?


----------



## SnakeByte (Feb 1, 2013)

Said the giraffe


----------



## rowlman (Feb 1, 2013)

to the monkey


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 1, 2013)

as he smoked


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 2, 2013)

him some skunkie


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 2, 2013)

with a cat


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 2, 2013)

What was that?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 2, 2013)

Cat-Smokin Wit Skunkie


----------



## rowlman (Feb 3, 2013)

and the monkey


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 3, 2013)

Human remains discovered.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 3, 2013)

inside the belly


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2013)

of my goldfish


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 4, 2013)

that I flushed


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 4, 2013)

but the cat,


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 4, 2013)

was too stoned


----------



## bloodytrichomes (Feb 4, 2013)

to suck my


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

musty tuna tunnel


----------



## rowlman (Feb 4, 2013)

but did anyways


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 4, 2013)

to spite Fido


----------



## Smokingup (Feb 4, 2013)

The creature within


----------



## achaser87 (Feb 4, 2013)

lois griffins womb


----------



## chummer (Feb 4, 2013)

Here kitty kitty


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2013)

click click BOOM


----------



## londonfog (Feb 5, 2013)

before I fart


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 5, 2013)

Out came shart


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 5, 2013)

pass the charmin


----------



## bloodytrichomes (Feb 5, 2013)

another roll please


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 5, 2013)

from the deli


----------



## TheGanjaWhisperer (Feb 5, 2013)

in my belly


----------



## achaser87 (Feb 5, 2013)

hate on R kelly


----------



## rowlman (Feb 5, 2013)

that guys smelly


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 6, 2013)

urine attracts underage


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 6, 2013)

achaser87 said:


> hate on R kelly


...just 4 fun

...3 what I mean?


----------



## budman111 (Feb 6, 2013)

your fucked up


----------



## rowlman (Feb 6, 2013)

on roller disco


----------



## budman111 (Feb 7, 2013)

rowlman said:


> on roller disco


Biscuit arsed tonight


----------



## dexter68 (Feb 8, 2013)

damn jeans tight


----------



## dexter68 (Feb 8, 2013)

but fit right


----------



## rowlman (Feb 8, 2013)

they look dynomite


----------



## dexter68 (Feb 8, 2013)

might take bite


----------



## dexter68 (Feb 8, 2013)

without a fight


----------



## chummer (Feb 9, 2013)

they slipped off


----------



## rowlman (Feb 10, 2013)

her tiny penis


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 12, 2013)

and were burned


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

you're all gay


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

rhyming is stupid


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

just kidding lol


----------



## ecsdf1 (Feb 12, 2013)

a dog sits .....


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2013)

on ecsdf1's face


----------



## Snowed (Feb 13, 2013)

Downby tha river!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budman111 (Feb 13, 2013)

selling on ebay


----------



## 715218mnwi (Feb 13, 2013)

his vacant soul


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 13, 2013)

nobody really cares


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 13, 2013)

without vacant stares


----------



## rowlman (Feb 13, 2013)

steals dirty underwares


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dozens not pairs


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 14, 2013)

plucking the hairs


----------



## Greggos88 (Feb 14, 2013)

from their derrières!


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 14, 2013)

so ladies beware!


----------



## see4 (Feb 14, 2013)

erection boner pickle


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 14, 2013)

Purple monkey dishwasher


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2013)

just got hired


----------



## allen bud (Feb 15, 2013)

to disclaim all


----------



## rowlman (Feb 15, 2013)

things recently claimed


----------



## budman111 (Feb 15, 2013)

choking his chicken


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 16, 2013)

beyond post mordem


----------



## see4 (Feb 16, 2013)

juxtaposed the antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 16, 2013)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoniosis and boobs


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2013)

taste great boiled


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 17, 2013)

with shrimp and


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 17, 2013)

plenty of garlic


----------



## rowlman (Feb 17, 2013)

for vampire repellent


----------



## jdhutson2006 (Feb 17, 2013)

pussy with teeth


----------



## see4 (Feb 17, 2013)

made of gold


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 17, 2013)

so I'm told


----------



## rowlman (Feb 18, 2013)

cannot be sold


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2013)

thats pretty bold


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 18, 2013)

spelunking vampire cooter


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 18, 2013)

afraid of darkness


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2013)

uses glow stick


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)

two find letters


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

i love lamp


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 19, 2013)

do you really


----------



## see4 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dbozz628 said:


> do you really


yes I do...


----------



## HellaBlunts (Feb 19, 2013)

see4 said:


> yes I do...


without a clue


----------



## rowlman (Feb 19, 2013)

everyone made stew


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 19, 2013)

looked like poo


----------



## rowlman (Feb 20, 2013)

smelled like Sue


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

white sticky goo


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

stuck to shoe


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

cow goes moo


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

which he flew


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

into the zoo


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 20, 2013)

thickened with roux


----------



## rowlman (Feb 20, 2013)

sucks a cock-or-two


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

and a cokatoo


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 20, 2013)

shame on you


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

my little boo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

boo of honey


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

honey boo boo


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2013)

Nazi jalapeno pajamas


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

end of thread.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

killed it, dead.


----------



## kronicsmurf (Feb 20, 2013)

dead like fred


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 20, 2013)

time for bed


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

get the med


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

in my head


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

you fucking sped


----------



## rowlman (Feb 20, 2013)

doing things red


----------



## NnthStTrls (Feb 20, 2013)

fuck fuck fuck


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

fail at game


----------



## username1234567 (Feb 20, 2013)

See4 is gay


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

I say nay.


----------



## SnakeByte (Feb 20, 2013)

All of a...


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

username1234567 said:


> See4 is gay


hurting my feelings


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 20, 2013)

it's completely unappealing


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

looking at ceiling


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 20, 2013)

eat some hay


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

bad at this


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

floor began reeling


----------



## see4 (Feb 20, 2013)

skin started peeling


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 20, 2013)

left all, reveiling


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 20, 2013)

That's worth stealing


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 20, 2013)

yet, I'm feeling


----------



## rowlman (Feb 21, 2013)

like pig squealing


----------



## see4 (Feb 21, 2013)

for its life


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 21, 2013)

Run piggy piggy


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 21, 2013)

barbeque that bitch!


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

over hardwood charcoal


----------



## rowlman (Feb 22, 2013)

while sword juggling


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ya'mo be there


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 22, 2013)

in women's underwear


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 22, 2013)

while dancing erotically


----------



## see4 (Feb 22, 2013)

next to Satan


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Feb 22, 2013)

in white satin


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 22, 2013)

they masterbated feverishly


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 22, 2013)

Watch the BBQ!


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

dagnabbit, you rascal!


----------



## Eclypse (Feb 23, 2013)

Where's that pig?


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 23, 2013)

At krispy kreme


----------



## rowlman (Feb 23, 2013)

fuckin shit up


----------



## yooDAN (Feb 24, 2013)

with a tv ////


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 24, 2013)

and a brick


----------



## rowlman (Feb 25, 2013)

of columbian dirtweed


----------



## see4 (Feb 25, 2013)

is for broke


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

ass ghetto fools


----------



## rowlman (Mar 7, 2013)

The mob rules


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 7, 2013)

as trouble brews


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 7, 2013)

bubbly gastric dysfunction


----------



## rowlman (Mar 7, 2013)

$1 menu special


----------



## Dbozz628 (Mar 8, 2013)

I shit myself


----------



## rowlman (Mar 12, 2013)

just for fun


----------



## Sand4x105 (Mar 12, 2013)

We rode her


----------



## rowlman (Mar 12, 2013)

before dismembering her


----------



## bloodytrichomes (Mar 12, 2013)

fat bloody vagina


----------



## eltaro (Mar 12, 2013)

and selling it


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 12, 2013)

to eBay freaks


----------



## rowlman (Mar 13, 2013)

who rebuild them


----------



## fb360 (Mar 13, 2013)

what the fuck


----------



## rowlman (Mar 13, 2013)

no, to fuck


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 13, 2013)

over the unsuspecting


----------



## rowlman (Mar 16, 2013)

with unsuspecting fuck


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 11, 2013)

Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 11, 2013)

disabling your intestines


----------



## see4 (Apr 11, 2013)

bringing it back


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 11, 2013)

Where's the beef


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 11, 2013)

fat bitches queef


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 12, 2013)

loud as hell


----------



## shawn705 (Apr 12, 2013)

Smoke some weed


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 12, 2013)

proud of it!

[video=youtube;N1_XQHVpGV0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1_XQHVpGV0[/video]


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

that was nasty


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 13, 2013)

cock juggling thundercunt


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2013)

probable smells alittle


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 13, 2013)

like sweet vinegar


----------



## silasraven (Apr 13, 2013)

which was drunk


----------



## Chartreuse Spruce (Apr 13, 2013)

Instead, I'll have


----------



## rowlman (Apr 13, 2013)

two asian hookers


----------



## method2mymadness (Apr 13, 2013)

Chartreuse Spruce said:


> Instead, I'll have


Hey pm me want to know why u requesting a friend request do I know u


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 13, 2013)

rowlman said:


> two asian hookers


and a bunch


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 14, 2013)

of big booty


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2013)

Shaking and jiggling


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 14, 2013)

dropping a grav


----------



## budman111 (Apr 14, 2013)

eating spam fritters


----------



## rowlman (Apr 14, 2013)

causes the shitters


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 14, 2013)

after the jitters


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sour Purple Bubblegum


----------



## Ganju (Apr 14, 2013)

Dirty Bong water


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 15, 2013)

smells like ass


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2013)

got no class


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 15, 2013)

puff puff pass


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2013)

smooth as glass


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 15, 2013)

out of grass


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2013)

ball of hash?


----------



## Ganju (Apr 15, 2013)

taste like ass


----------



## rowlman (Apr 15, 2013)

suck'n the gas


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2013)

get some class


----------



## Ganju (Apr 15, 2013)

New Glass stem


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 15, 2013)

...I cant stop


----------



## Ganju (Apr 15, 2013)

Playing with myself


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

beatin' your meat?


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

while watching GLEE?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

monkey spanking spree


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

with curious george


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

sexually stimulated simians


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

groping hairy lesbians


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

boston sad cry


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 16, 2013)

obama mad now


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

lone gunman theory?


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Wall Street shenanigans?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

secret government cabal


----------



## rowlman (Apr 16, 2013)

deep fried Twinkies


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2013)

where's the beef


----------



## Ganju (Apr 16, 2013)

And the Cheese


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 16, 2013)

Closet platypus terrorism


----------



## rowlman (Apr 17, 2013)

creative crackpipe collectables


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2013)

bodacious behemoth bongs


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 17, 2013)

Novus Ordo Seclorum


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2013)

klaatu barada nikto


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 17, 2013)

two ball cane


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 17, 2013)

bad at this


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

three word story


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2013)

starts out small


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

but ends up


----------



## rowlman (Apr 17, 2013)

enormous and twisted


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 17, 2013)

like a big


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

snooze you lose


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

one eyed monster


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 17, 2013)

attempted presidential assassination.


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

lol damnit greenhorn!!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 17, 2013)

You killed Kenny!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2013)

jack and jill


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

went up the


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 17, 2013)

slippery and wet


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2013)

stairs to see


----------



## londonfog (Apr 17, 2013)

a big fat .....


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2013)

neighbors' whose tight


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

green burning bush


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2013)

Jack touched with


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 17, 2013)

his magical pole


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 17, 2013)

and excitedly exclaimed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

hill to chill


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2013)

last one there


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

gets a teabagging


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 17, 2013)

and beat badly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 17, 2013)

by the homeys



*what it do Boyz in da hood! long time no see!*


----------



## MojoRison (Apr 17, 2013)

with fat stacks


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 17, 2013)

hurts to pee


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 17, 2013)

see a doctor


*whats good homie!!*


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 17, 2013)

before the damn


----------



## Super Toker (Apr 17, 2013)

thing falls off


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 17, 2013)

into cher's cleavage


----------



## Ganju (Apr 17, 2013)

with the hair


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 17, 2013)

way down there


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 17, 2013)

had to stare


----------



## Ganju (Apr 17, 2013)

At your boobs


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 17, 2013)

lack of lube


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 17, 2013)

Not the lube!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

tubesteak between boobs


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

lol oh my...


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2013)

one hand on


----------



## Ganju (Apr 18, 2013)

it takes two


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 18, 2013)

maybe 3 jews


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

kicking that ass



*what it do again Boyz N da Hood *


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

all day long


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

you want some


----------



## Ganju (Apr 18, 2013)

Bring it punk


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

said the tool


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

metaphorically disregarding antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 18, 2013)

said the toolshed


----------



## see4 (Apr 18, 2013)

oh my lol....


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

in the crowd


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2013)

grinding his tool


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 18, 2013)

for all to


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 18, 2013)

drill and screw


----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

in and out


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2013)

driving deeply into


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 18, 2013)

hazy unknown terrain


----------



## Ganju (Apr 18, 2013)

When a Man


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 18, 2013)

does some shit


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2013)

up his nose


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 19, 2013)

that curls toes


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 19, 2013)

and pulls hoes


----------



## rowlman (Apr 19, 2013)

outta their clothes


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 19, 2013)

from the corner


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 21, 2013)

came a ninja


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2013)

she was wearing


----------



## rowlman (Apr 21, 2013)

a large cowbell


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 21, 2013)

shaped hat and


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 21, 2013)

jangles that jingled


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2013)

whenever she put


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 21, 2013)

out for crack


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 21, 2013)

lickin my sack


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 21, 2013)

duck duck goose


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 21, 2013)

says her tourettes


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 21, 2013)

suffering lesbian girlfriend


----------



## Ganju (Apr 21, 2013)

Under my bed


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 21, 2013)

tryna be sneaky


----------



## rowlman (Apr 23, 2013)

'squeaky squeaky squeaky '


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 23, 2013)

wd40 that shit


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 25, 2013)

right now Snuffleupagus!!


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 30, 2013)

on the double!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2013)

_"faster"_, she cried


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 30, 2013)

As you wept


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 1, 2013)

and played with


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 4, 2013)

Jimmy Dean sausages


----------



## abalonehx (May 4, 2013)

ancient Egyptian sarcophagus


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 4, 2013)

Someone say sausage?
[video=youtube_share;SaGllRPe4H0]http://youtu.be/SaGllRPe4H0[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2013)

or tonsil massage?


----------



## abalonehx (May 4, 2013)

sloppy Kentucky Derby


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 4, 2013)

kenchunky derby, yo


----------



## cannawizard (May 5, 2013)

chunky smells funky


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2013)

hunky monkey spunk


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 5, 2013)

ba ba loo


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2013)

Lucy.....you got


----------



## rowlman (May 5, 2013)

Freds crabs again


----------



## BarnBuster (May 5, 2013)

but Ethel licked


----------



## cannawizard (May 8, 2013)

big lovely boobs


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 8, 2013)

Fred fucks chickens


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (May 8, 2013)

covered in sticky


----------



## Grandpapy (May 8, 2013)

Bar B Que.....


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 8, 2013)

and drinks vitameatavegamin


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 9, 2013)

while wackin it


----------



## cannawizard (May 11, 2013)

to the simpsons


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2013)

especially when Marge


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 11, 2013)

blows mr burns


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2013)

while Homer licks


----------



## cannawizard (May 11, 2013)

Smithers hairy bunghole


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2013)

Burns, meanwhile, dribbles


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 11, 2013)

krusty's krusty balls


----------



## cannawizard (May 12, 2013)

on Lisa's forehead


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2013)

while Blondie gives


----------



## rowlman (May 12, 2013)

meth a try


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2013)

Dagwood walks in


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Hi im dagwood


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2013)

here, smoke this


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2013)

Thank you grandpappy


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 12, 2013)

for tickling my


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

need of green


----------



## BarnBuster (May 13, 2013)

although now, Beetle


----------



## cannawizard (May 13, 2013)

Juice, got really


----------



## Grandpapy (May 13, 2013)

Loaded at DMV


----------



## StereotypicalStoner (May 13, 2013)

and got wasted


----------



## cannawizard (May 14, 2013)

from bomb soju


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2013)

and decided to


----------



## match box (May 14, 2013)

take a nap


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2013)

before sticking his


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 14, 2013)

Pack of dynamite


----------



## cannawizard (May 15, 2013)

down his pants


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 15, 2013)

causing a massive


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2013)

eruption of firey


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

That shoot skyward


----------



## TheSnake (May 15, 2013)

Then later on


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2013)

while Obama rode


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 15, 2013)

The white horse


----------



## splifchris (May 15, 2013)

Liked little boys


----------



## cannawizard (May 16, 2013)

and pink unicorns


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2013)

and tied up


----------



## cannawizard (May 16, 2013)

using licorice ropes


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 16, 2013)

3 sexy bitches


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2013)

oiled up and


----------



## cannawizard (May 16, 2013)

ready to go


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 16, 2013)

Have marathon sex


----------



## joe macclennan (May 16, 2013)

in the park


----------



## IPokeSmot (May 17, 2013)

Next to the



(Off the story-you fuckers kept this goin for SIX years. I'm so proud!)


----------



## cannawizard (May 17, 2013)

sizzlers parking lot


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 17, 2013)

causing bowels to


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2013)

express themselves over


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

Three little birds


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2013)

flew to Hawaii


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 17, 2013)

to grow massive


----------



## eye exaggerate (May 17, 2013)

dung shelters, man


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 17, 2013)

Which ended up in us all being....


----------



## BarnBuster (May 17, 2013)

one big happy


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

joint for lunch


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 17, 2013)

Sex for dinner


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

with blonde twins


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2013)

that do dishes


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

in high heels


----------



## rowlman (May 17, 2013)

while juggling dildos


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

blindfolded and gagged


----------



## abalonehx (May 17, 2013)

fishnets are snagged


----------



## joe macclennan (May 17, 2013)

smoked and bagged


----------



## cannawizard (May 18, 2013)

fingered a squirter


----------



## BarnBuster (May 18, 2013)

tongued a flirter


----------



## madprofessor (May 18, 2013)

ionizing turd filter


----------



## splifchris (May 18, 2013)

back fired in


----------



## silasraven (May 18, 2013)

the rear seat


----------



## splifchris (May 18, 2013)

of the Brand


----------



## joe macclennan (May 18, 2013)

trojan ribbed prophylactics


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

finger lickin' good &#57605;


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Damn I'm behind


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 18, 2013)

Mother Fucking Kings


----------



## cannawizard (May 19, 2013)

skip the queens


----------



## joe macclennan (May 19, 2013)

hot pro's yah


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 19, 2013)

the dwarf said...


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 19, 2013)

bend it over


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 19, 2013)

Gimme big women


----------



## dirtyho1968 (May 19, 2013)

Damn you scrotie


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (May 19, 2013)

in daisy dukes


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 19, 2013)

Sweet fleshy cheeks


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 19, 2013)

Stick it in


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)

pull it out


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)

again and again


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 19, 2013)

fast then slow


----------



## SmokeOurLyfAway69 (May 19, 2013)

pussy, money & WEED!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (May 19, 2013)

.............


----------



## BarnBuster (May 19, 2013)




----------



## cannawizard (May 20, 2013)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cannawizard (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2013)

Between the legs


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

dreams come true


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 20, 2013)

Hitting the spot


----------



## Budsworth (May 20, 2013)

wipe it off


----------



## Hairy Nuggs (May 20, 2013)

Stick it in


----------



## joe macclennan (May 20, 2013)

you da man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

Rage Against Machine


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

bulls on parade


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 21, 2013)

Fuck Tha Police


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

Bullet in head


----------



## chewberto (May 21, 2013)

You're brain dead!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 21, 2013)

Renegades of funk


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 21, 2013)

Sabbath Bloody Sabbath


----------



## joe macclennan (May 21, 2013)

Bad mother fucker


----------



## BarnBuster (May 21, 2013)

Love to Oklahoma


----------



## cannawizard (May 21, 2013)

this world cray


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2013)

Peter piper picked


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

peck of pickled peppers


----------



## Hairy Nuggs (May 22, 2013)

while rolling a fattie


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

crunchy peanut butter


----------



## cannawizard (May 22, 2013)

blamed for farts


----------



## Hairy Nuggs (May 22, 2013)

And even Sharts


----------



## rowlman (May 22, 2013)

are tasty tarts


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

from strangers parts


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 22, 2013)

Sergio Sharted Chicken....


----------



## Sand4x105 (May 22, 2013)

Yummy fried chicken


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 22, 2013)

but were really not blondes but caramel skinned delights with big round....


----------



## BarnBuster (May 22, 2013)

robin red breasts


----------



## joe macclennan (May 22, 2013)

in your mouth


----------



## cannawizard (May 23, 2013)

FilthyFletch said:


> but were really not blondes but caramel skinned delights with big round....


"three words bro"


----------



## rowlman (May 23, 2013)

then three more


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (May 23, 2013)

gallons of gas


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

To run generator


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2013)

back on course


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 23, 2013)

Love sweet love


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## rowlman (May 23, 2013)

especially when the


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

penny pinching prick


----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2013)

Scrooge McDuck says


----------



## silasraven (May 23, 2013)

smoke it yet?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

fire it up


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

I like pbs


----------



## Grandpapy (May 23, 2013)

peanut-butter and spam?


----------



## joe macclennan (May 23, 2013)

pickled bat shit


----------



## joe macclennan (May 24, 2013)

bad santa funny


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 24, 2013)

billy bob thornton


----------



## rowlman (May 24, 2013)

shouldn't smoke crack


----------



## johndolly420 (May 24, 2013)

Big Bodacious Booty


----------



## Grandpapy (May 25, 2013)

shoots out flames


----------



## cannawizard (May 25, 2013)

while blowing zeros


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 26, 2013)

and fuckin heros


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 26, 2013)

of the future


----------



## rowlman (May 27, 2013)

up the pooper


----------



## cannawizard (May 28, 2013)

riding the scooter


----------



## rowlman (May 29, 2013)

in carpool lanes


----------



## cannawizard (May 30, 2013)

grinding third gear


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 30, 2013)

blowing the tranny


----------



## Grandpapy (May 31, 2013)

you'll get herpes


----------



## rowlman (May 31, 2013)

and possibly roadrash


----------



## TigerClock (May 31, 2013)

On your ass.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 1, 2013)

use icyhot balm


----------



## rowlman (Jun 1, 2013)

in your e-cig


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 2, 2013)

or your bong


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 2, 2013)

Too much patron


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 2, 2013)

Splitting head ache


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 2, 2013)

patron and asprin


----------



## rowlman (Jun 3, 2013)

and a jackhammer


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2013)

switch to Stoli


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 3, 2013)

triple distilled ftw


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 3, 2013)

Priest's wet dream


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jun 3, 2013)

boy's bible class


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

loving life 24/7


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2013)

growing dank buds


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

Drinking cold suds


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2013)

you drink soap?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol, haven't you seen Super Bad?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 4, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Drinking cold suds


Smoking tasty buds


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> Lol, haven't you seen Super Bad?


yeah, been awhile


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty buzzed, just wanted to rhyme with buds so "suds" was good enough at the moment. Alright I'll start over, sorry folks.

You're up late?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

awake after sunset


----------



## srh88 (Jun 4, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> awake after sunset


fucking black ops


----------



## rowlman (Jun 4, 2013)

crack smokin cops


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

tools of corruption


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2013)

working like gears


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 4, 2013)

with inflatable vaginas


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

riding bang bus


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

all day long


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 4, 2013)

Until breakfast when


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2013)

the cramps start


----------



## rowlman (Jun 4, 2013)

in your eyeballs


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

Send more cops


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

More brains too


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 4, 2013)

More tequila please?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

So we can....


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

keep the party...


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 4, 2013)

flowing all night


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Singing sweet songs


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

to drunk strippers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2013)

Trolling has a shrimp dick lol


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2013)

lol rofl lmfao


----------



## rowlman (Jun 5, 2013)

spontaneous nipple eruption


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

from fat chicks


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 5, 2013)

into thin chicks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Exercise does that


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

sex smoke sleep


----------



## rowlman (Jun 5, 2013)

rinse and repeat


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 5, 2013)

wake and bake


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Slowly but surely


----------



## rowlman (Jun 5, 2013)

slowly butt Shirley


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

Is the pace


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 5, 2013)

worth the race


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 6, 2013)

enjoy the scenery


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2013)

and the greenery


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 6, 2013)

life is good


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

When love rules


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 6, 2013)

its that simple


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

So spread love


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2013)

love the answer


----------



## rowlman (Jun 6, 2013)

redheaded stepchild love


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2013)

love no other


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

But one another


----------



## theleach (Jun 6, 2013)

and and and


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Increase the peace


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 6, 2013)

between the sheets


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 6, 2013)

bump and grind


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 6, 2013)

pull it out


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

love is patience


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 6, 2013)

silver and gold

[video=youtube;QtPhW0zz-y0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtPhW0zz-y0[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 6, 2013)

give your time


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Love is kind


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 6, 2013)

Remember to rewind


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 6, 2013)

you remember beta?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Love conquers all


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 6, 2013)

It's predigital data


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Even betamax lol


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 6, 2013)

...'freekin' mad max!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 6, 2013)

as 'freekin' if


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 6, 2013)

where's my spliff!


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 6, 2013)

When the tide....


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 6, 2013)

is high and


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm holding on


Blondie ftw


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 6, 2013)

...gonna gonna be


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 6, 2013)

Your number 1


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thing to do


----------



## hexthat (Jun 7, 2013)

I did what


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont get it on this page...

Your number 1...
Thing to do...
I did what...

No sense...Anyways, carrying on...

"that bartender said"


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2013)

hexthat said:


> I did what


I always do


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

play the kazoo


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

rhymes with zoo?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

not the Who?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it true?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

are unicorns real?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2013)

...or just horny


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

Hell no fool


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> I dont get it on this page...
> 
> Your number 1...
> Thing to do...
> ...


Not all Haiku....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

or Shultz's Linus....


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

five seven five


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

occasionally Thomas Aquinas!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2013)

no know rap


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 7, 2013)

know no rap


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

philosopher and theologian


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

he knocks twice


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

and farts once


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

but inhales briefly


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

enjoying pungent smells


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2013)

and tangy flavors


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

the aroma, savored


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

flavanoids and terpenes


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> five seven five


all right, give...


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

summer here again
cannabis makes me, alive
and life is renewed


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2013)

we're all screwed


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

run flee hide


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2013)

keep shoes tied


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2013)

don't bend over


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

while in lock-up


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 7, 2013)

u mite enjoy


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> summer here again
> cannabis makes me, alive
> and life is renewed


Should not do!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

fail train poetry


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

what the fuck?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm lost too 

(just start over, lol)


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> u mite enjoy


the grape jelly


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

Tastes so fine


----------



## Grojak (Jun 7, 2013)

Devine ate shit


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

yum yum yum


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

girls and cups


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

some sick shit


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 7, 2013)

Smoke A Blunt


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2013)

with a clown


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 7, 2013)

very run down


----------



## rowlman (Jun 7, 2013)

chased outta town


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Do pigs fly


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 7, 2013)

without any sound


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

silent and deadly


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Getting nowhere fast


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Sometimes i wonder


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Why i try...


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 7, 2013)

i forget why


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 7, 2013)

just smoke weed


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 7, 2013)

Thats the key


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2013)

to feeling free


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

and finding peace..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

within one's self


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

listen to no-one-else


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

speaking in riddles


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

why did the...


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

leprechaun steal rainbows


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

and purple carrots


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2013)

to make cereal


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

taste of Cherimoya


----------



## Grojak (Jun 8, 2013)

you know I....


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2013)

Do not lie


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2013)

about my grow


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

down on spikey


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> about my grow


(how'd u split that one in so fast? u ruined my contribution! LOL)


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

free post count


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Party, my house


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

be right there


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2013)

tele-connecting via sour d


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Expands the mind


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

surf the universe


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2013)

as you learn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

The true meaning


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

of good friend


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

an good weed


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

high on life


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

High on love


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

high on kush


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2013)

waxed my bong


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

cleaned the pipe


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Taking off gloves


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

handle yo bizz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunshine hit me


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Knockedd me out


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

bong load ready


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2013)

not in Florida


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

hawg rails chopped


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

keep it gangster


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

law of attraction


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2013)

no to constrants


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

each his own


----------



## doublejj (Jun 8, 2013)

Fight or Die


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

hustle or hate


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 8, 2013)

Anarchy is God


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

God is Love


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Let love rule


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

There once was...


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2013)

a taco salesman


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

who said, why


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

do birds sing?


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2013)

then said, where


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

in the woods..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Is yogi bear?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

and boo boo


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2013)

still strung out


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 8, 2013)

on picnic baskets


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2013)

starts taking hostages


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2013)

*and Ranger Smith*


----------



## rowlman (Jun 8, 2013)

selects three victims


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

for the hotbox


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Fire it up!!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

in da club


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 8, 2013)

the bathrooms suck


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 8, 2013)

they smell like


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 8, 2013)

a fresh hole


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2013)

of messy fart


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Onto the dancefloor


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 8, 2013)

Cunt Shit Fuck


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

I dance away


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 8, 2013)

riding a dildo (hahaha)


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

Take it easy




Champ


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm too sexy


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 8, 2013)

For my shirt


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hot chicks squirt


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

I love lilythai!!!!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 9, 2013)

She blinds eyes


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Like the sun


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 9, 2013)

Silky white skin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Heart of gold


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sounds pretty hot

lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Sure does huh


lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2013)

Tomorrow, I dreamed.....


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 9, 2013)

about sour skittles


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

devouring little children


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 9, 2013)

in the sky


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2013)

on Diamond Head


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

whilst getting stoned


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 9, 2013)

an eating bones


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> an eating bones


then shitting clones


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 9, 2013)

caught while jerking


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

to the melody


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

of fap fap


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Busting big loads


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

for scientific studies


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

always wear gloves..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Eye protection too


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

just in case


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2013)

it blows up


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Facials for free


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

all day long


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2013)

please pass towel


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Who wants some?

lol


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

free love loads..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Unlimited supply onhand


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 9, 2013)

every 15 minuets


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

that sounds painful


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Like old faithful


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

sucking on a


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2013)

big elephant turd


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

flavored snow cone


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

Or shave ice


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 9, 2013)

skip yellow ice..


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

follow red ice


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2013)

Onward! Onward! Onward!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

to the stars


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 9, 2013)

to the Moon!


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

been there mate


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

There once was...


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 9, 2013)

a siamese platypus


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

until platypus eaters


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 9, 2013)

rolled him up (pardon the pun)


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

in cabbage leaves


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

And corned beef


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

with tomato sauce


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 9, 2013)

And pasta salad


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

from last December


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2013)

and launched him...


----------



## rowlman (Jun 9, 2013)

into preheated oven


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Set at 420°


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

baked until he...


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2013)

finally stopped squirming


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

and flopping around


----------



## hexthat (Jun 10, 2013)

then ate it


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 10, 2013)

then shat on


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2013)

my mates head


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

like shit spread


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 10, 2013)

on toasted bread


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

breakfast of champions


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 10, 2013)

delicious AND nutricious


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2013)

Makes me puke


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 10, 2013)

into a bowl


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 10, 2013)

on tiled floor


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

no more please


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

three word disaster


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

keeps my thinking


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

extremely crystal clear


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 10, 2013)

thru red eyes


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

afterwards, I changed


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

to my spacesuit


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

off with wind


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

infinity and beyond


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

on the wings


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 10, 2013)

of cosmic chicken


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2013)

as he follows


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

The trails beyond


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 10, 2013)

the Deep Fryer


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2013)

into the wok


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Skin so thin


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

sippin on gin


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 10, 2013)

Sit and sin


----------



## woodsusa (Jun 10, 2013)

then suddenly he


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

got the munchies


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 10, 2013)

lol this thread.... but no really.......spitters are quitters!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 10, 2013)

swallowers are keepers


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

yes they are


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2013)

especially when they


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 10, 2013)

cup the balls


----------



## rowlman (Jun 10, 2013)

and remove dentures


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 10, 2013)

for good hummers


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2013)

What me thinks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

Feels like gumby


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2013)

on the crack


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 10, 2013)

tastes like pokey


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2013)

you bad man


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 10, 2013)

He bad dude


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 10, 2013)

Que sera sera


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

One day, he...


----------



## rowlman (Jun 11, 2013)

joined the rodeo


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 11, 2013)

with no mojo


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

but, mojo rising?


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

Like a flagpole


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

up his arse


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

through his nose


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

out the mouth


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

and back again


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

over the river


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

and far away


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

on the wings


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

of an eagle


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

that was dead


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

then I ran


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

off a cliff


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

stoned as fuck


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 11, 2013)

flapping like crazy


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

gasping for breath


----------



## rowlman (Jun 11, 2013)

then quickly realizes


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

he shit himself


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

over and over


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Till one day


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

he discovered diapers


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

and nappy rash


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

Talcum wouldn't help


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

or sudocrem either


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 11, 2013)

damn blue waffle


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

with toe jam


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Smells like valerian


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 11, 2013)

now googling valerian


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Herb for sleeping


Stink like toejams


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

I need Soma


----------



## rowlman (Jun 11, 2013)

with tequila chaser


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

and white widow


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 11, 2013)

Whilst I bash


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

my bishop baldy


----------



## rowlman (Jun 11, 2013)

with a sledgehammer


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

Thump Thump Thump


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

I hammer away


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

eight inch knob


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

I alternate hands


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 11, 2013)

but hand disappears


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

I know magic


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

DrOfWelshMagic is perverted


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

and he's proud


----------



## rowlman (Jun 11, 2013)

of his eyebrows


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 11, 2013)

that are borrowed


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

raccoon butt hair


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 11, 2013)

shaved both sides


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Slicked with gel


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 11, 2013)

reading 3 word


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Freestyle up Lyrics


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 11, 2013)

With insane lines


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

And killer beats


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 11, 2013)

From grimey streets


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 11, 2013)

Slick racoon style


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Or tiger style


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 11, 2013)

Kung Fu Fighting


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 11, 2013)

Like oriental lightnin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 11, 2013)

Swift like bruce


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 11, 2013)

Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

The intercepting fist


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

bad mother fucker


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 12, 2013)

Insanely hard cunt


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2013)

velvety soft thighs


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 12, 2013)

rock hard head


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2013)

by Mount Rushmore


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 12, 2013)

Where midgets played


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2013)

and giants laid


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2013)

down to die


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

Then jumped up!


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 12, 2013)

emptied his bladder


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2013)

and said " shit "


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

I pissed myself


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

then undressed myself


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2013)

undid my depends


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

smoked a joint


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

and rolled another


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

pulled my pud


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

shot my muck


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

on the duck


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2013)

W. T. F........


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

fuck a duck


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2013)

The RIU crew...


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

stoned Elite fappers


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

fucked up stoners


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 12, 2013)

true police clappers


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

dirty stinkin feds


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

bacon tastes good


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

grilled not fried


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

roasted is better


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

nothing is better


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

than smoking weed


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2013)

and eating bacon


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

sprinkled with weed


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2013)

and bacon bits


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 12, 2013)

topped with weed


----------



## april (Jun 12, 2013)

maybe sea salt?


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2013)

then deep fried


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

never enough bacon


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

under the salad


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

on your lap


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

flat like pancakes


----------



## 420God (Jun 12, 2013)

covered in syrup


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

ball sack syrup


----------



## april (Jun 12, 2013)

hope u shave...


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

your sweaty pits


----------



## rowlman (Jun 12, 2013)

over the bacon


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

and fried eggs


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 12, 2013)

over canned spam


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 12, 2013)

And hash browns


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 12, 2013)

with ass clowns


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 12, 2013)

that have Downs


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

right up town


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 13, 2013)

By the boardwalk


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 13, 2013)

in string bikinis


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

sippin on martinis


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

while huffing paint


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

and railing xanax


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2013)

at the gym


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2013)

in cellblock C


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

home sweet home


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

for six years


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

eating cheese sandwiches.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2013)

and green bologna


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

on Ho'okipa beach


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

corona in hand


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

blunt in other


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

high on dope


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2013)

whores on speeddial


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

sapphire blue skies


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

ruby dazzled sunsets


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

intoxicating salt air


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

breathing in fumes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 13, 2013)

of whale carcass


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn you, Queequeg


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

drop the harpoons


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

what the fuck?


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 13, 2013)

moby dick, dafuq


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

daffy duck fucks


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

Daisy and Scrooge


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

in the arse


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

every Thursday afternoon


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

around supper time


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

and minnie's minge


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

licked twice daily


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

with filthy tongue


----------



## str8sativa (Jun 13, 2013)

5 years young

dam this story 

is too long


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

and getting longer


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 13, 2013)

morals in sight


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2013)

screamed decadent fungi


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 13, 2013)

from behind a


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 13, 2013)

Wall of pubes


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

out come crabs


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

up your nose


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2013)

goes the blow


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

hidee hidee ho


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 13, 2013)

hee dee hee


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

twiddle dee, twiddle


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 13, 2013)

Dum, lookout baby


----------



## Impman (Jun 13, 2013)

grab and go


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 13, 2013)

far far away


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

i banged your


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2013)

future wife repeatally


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

in the arse


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

with my friend


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 13, 2013)

sucking her tits


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

performing on video


----------



## jrainman (Jun 13, 2013)

In widescreen version


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

with free tickets


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

drunk as fuck


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

and smoking dope


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 13, 2013)

only got hope


----------



## rowlman (Jun 13, 2013)

and this rope


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 13, 2013)

a dope dope


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 13, 2013)

really stoned pope


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 13, 2013)

choked his chicken


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2013)

then plucked it


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 14, 2013)

in the garden


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

using mini tweezers?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

listening to Geezer


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 14, 2013)

Butler, that is.


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2013)

YOU need help


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

from the DrOfWelshMagic


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 14, 2013)

the butt pirate


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

pirates are cool...


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2013)

butts are cooler


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

fuck me blind!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

with your eyes


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 14, 2013)

blood shot red


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 14, 2013)

from a gigantic


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 14, 2013)

blunt of loud


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

while driving fast


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

and mooning everyone


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 14, 2013)

Cock a swingin


----------



## rowlman (Jun 14, 2013)

nuts are draggin


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

women are glaring


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

at my body


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 14, 2013)

Their boyfriends pissed


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2013)

covered in tatoo's


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 14, 2013)

I accidentally fart


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2013)

a noxious aroma


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

and shit myself


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

so you sharted?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

yes sirre bobbe


----------



## sohighifly (Jun 14, 2013)

It'll be okay


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2013)

damn, no TP


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> damn, no TP


i used newspaper


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

dirty brown finger


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

Hepatitus A anyone?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

more like AIDS


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack and Jill


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 14, 2013)

took a pill


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

Up the hill


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 14, 2013)

took her at


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2013)

her backstabbing word


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 14, 2013)

threw a fit


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

having a shit


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2013)

now thats "winning"


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

getting high first


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

on a bubbler


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

spittin out smoke


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

having a toke


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

and a choke


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

of his chicken


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

was finger lickin'


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 14, 2013)

his mrs friggin


----------



## schuylaar (Jun 14, 2013)

jizzed her face


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2013)

and she gargled


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

and spit fast


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2013)

into the wind


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

and landed on


----------



## beardo (Jun 14, 2013)

coffee enema time


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 14, 2013)

sweet chocolate swirl


----------



## RPM371 (Jun 14, 2013)

French Bread Pizza.


----------



## Impman (Jun 14, 2013)

Frying on shrooms


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 14, 2013)

lucy sky diamonds


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 15, 2013)

emerald jaded dreams


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 15, 2013)

pissin purple streems


----------



## The Red (Jun 15, 2013)

they robbed me


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 15, 2013)

suck it up


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 15, 2013)

blow it out


----------



## retrofuzz (Jun 15, 2013)

Shut ya mouths


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 15, 2013)

stinkin monkey's minge


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 15, 2013)

Lice ridden funk


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 15, 2013)

A truckers extravaganza


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 15, 2013)

Slurp, slurp, slurp


----------



## rowlman (Jun 15, 2013)

slurpee machine broke


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 15, 2013)

then no drool


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 15, 2013)

pig lickin' fool


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 15, 2013)

finger licking good


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

kentucky nuked chicken


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 16, 2013)

mechanically separated chicken


----------



## rowlman (Jun 16, 2013)

chicken flavored condoms


----------



## theexpress (Jun 16, 2013)

condom flavored chickens?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 16, 2013)

chicken candy pants


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 16, 2013)

stuffed chicken gizzards.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 16, 2013)

Fried Chicken Sundae


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 16, 2013)

with watermelon toppings


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 16, 2013)

stuffed with olives


----------



## rowlman (Jun 16, 2013)

on an omlet


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

one.pound cheese


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 17, 2013)

felt so good


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

chocolate covered balls


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

filled with weed


----------



## silasraven (Jun 17, 2013)

smoke to perfection.


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

having an erection


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

boning your wife


----------



## Jeffdogg (Jun 17, 2013)

taking calculated risks


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

in her butt


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

ouch, that hurt!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

pull it out


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

right fucking now


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 17, 2013)

before it breaks


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 17, 2013)

or falls off


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

lets try again


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 17, 2013)

get fried again


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

big giant anus


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 17, 2013)

sprinkled wit shit


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 17, 2013)

was in your


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 17, 2013)

Coconut Cream Pie


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 17, 2013)

leave big tip


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 17, 2013)

strap on dick


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 17, 2013)

your a prick


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

give a wink


----------



## Ninjabowler (Jun 18, 2013)

Wink passing deer


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2013)

sip a drink


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 18, 2013)

flinging poo at


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 18, 2013)

the president's wife


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 18, 2013)

it blends well


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2013)

on her face


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

in her butt


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 18, 2013)

up her gut


----------



## rowlman (Jun 18, 2013)

whats for lunch?


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

bacon and sausage


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2013)

banana caramel waffles


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

on mommys titts


----------



## rowlman (Jun 18, 2013)

balls are slapp'n


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

Himalayan mountain goat


----------



## rowlman (Jun 18, 2013)

taste like chicken


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 18, 2013)

only if baked


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 18, 2013)

at 350 degrees


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 18, 2013)

wit two blunts


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

one in ass


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 18, 2013)

im not gay


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 18, 2013)

so stop the


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 18, 2013)

dumb ass posts


----------



## rowlman (Jun 18, 2013)

and start dancing


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 18, 2013)

like a twat


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 18, 2013)

with no hair


----------



## rowlman (Jun 18, 2013)

for aerodynamic purposes


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

in deep space


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 18, 2013)

way up high


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

roast beef curtains


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 18, 2013)

swallow large poo


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 18, 2013)

during the summer


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 18, 2013)

while making smores


----------



## The Red (Jun 18, 2013)

I fell back


----------



## rowlman (Jun 18, 2013)

into the fire


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 18, 2013)

through the closet


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 18, 2013)

on to rainbows


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 18, 2013)

then alien probes


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 18, 2013)

rowlman said:


> into the fire


Hate that song


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2013)

Prue Piper Phobe


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 18, 2013)

"Bo Derek's tits!"


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 18, 2013)

Phoebe's Puffy Nipples


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 19, 2013)

Best scene ever


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 19, 2013)

"Doesn't anybody knock?"


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

cool story bro


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 19, 2013)

You're not Beardo


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

then who is


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 19, 2013)

Liked his music


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 19, 2013)

You're still funny


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

looks aren't everything


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

how long until


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

you're the character


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 19, 2013)

said GG Allen


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 19, 2013)

Keep it real


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

Bobcat Goldthwait, Gottfried?


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

shits and giggles


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

gg cover band?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 19, 2013)

"Bored to death"


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

starting new thread, 5 word story, this thread's dead, starter don't exist, only few posts, thread running years, what the fuck, come join me


----------



## OxDaNig (Jun 19, 2013)

im wit dat


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Jun 19, 2013)

im already gone


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 19, 2013)

in your mouth


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2013)

and up your


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

three letter thing


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2013)

while you sing


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

korean rock songs


----------



## april (Jun 19, 2013)

hurt my ears


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2013)

when repeatably slapped


----------



## beardo (Jun 19, 2013)

from the backside


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

spiked paddles please


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2013)

and some cheese


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

spread that gouda


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Freeze get down


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2013)

and fuckin boogie


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

salty sweet suprise


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2013)

in your eyes


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 19, 2013)

deflected by sunglasses


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 19, 2013)

Sticky like molasses


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jun 19, 2013)

Cops are coming


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2013)

as others do


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 19, 2013)

lost my shoe


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 19, 2013)

barefoot jiminy cricket


----------



## rowlman (Jun 19, 2013)

jumped in the


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

bushes to ambush


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

anyone carrying skittles


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

and reeses cups


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 20, 2013)

filled with pee


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2013)

and black jujubees's


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

battered and fried


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 20, 2013)

bound and gagged


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

bondage for breakfast


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 20, 2013)

with pink tacos


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 20, 2013)

and sweet cream?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 20, 2013)

oh yes sir


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

served with soup


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 20, 2013)

and ass fudge


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

with dingle berries


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2013)

and Captain Crunch


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 20, 2013)

hes no Captain..


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

he's French navy


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

Have some respect!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

for the crunchmaster


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 20, 2013)

swing meat montage


----------



## Impman (Jun 20, 2013)

Club Prices Suck


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

ball prices blow


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 20, 2013)

blow a balloon


----------



## rowlman (Jun 20, 2013)

up with dynamite


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 20, 2013)

in your face


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 20, 2013)

now your blind


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 20, 2013)

This is fun


----------



## rowlman (Jun 21, 2013)

for shortbus riders


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

and bored people


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 21, 2013)

that have no


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to be annoying

an write 5 words instead

on the 3 word thread!


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

congratulation!! you win~


----------



## oquaw tanzin wan (Jun 21, 2013)

Droppin fuckin loads


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 21, 2013)

allover your glasses


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 21, 2013)

full of martinis


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

she squirted every


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 21, 2013)

conceivable yellow liquid


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

with orgy juice


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 21, 2013)

On my dick


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

in your mouth


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 21, 2013)

there were eight


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 21, 2013)

way down south


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

big giant meat


----------



## hexthat (Jun 21, 2013)

```
WTF??? horrible storry
```


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

whats this nonsense


----------



## rowlman (Jun 21, 2013)

on giraffe racing


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

on cabbage sleds


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jun 21, 2013)

with the taliban


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 21, 2013)

asleep in beds.


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jun 21, 2013)

the giraffe pooped


----------



## rowlman (Jun 21, 2013)

when he saw


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jun 21, 2013)

bin laden naked


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

lying on floor


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 21, 2013)

with two sheep


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

pool of blood


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jun 21, 2013)

and sex juices


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

spraying it everywhere,,


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jun 21, 2013)

wrecking grow lights


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 22, 2013)

popping plant stems


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

and contaminating reservoirs


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 22, 2013)

swimming through spam


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 22, 2013)

infested waters without


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 22, 2013)

nice blue waffles


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 22, 2013)

nice green waffles


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 22, 2013)

do you know


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 22, 2013)

a crackhead slut


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 22, 2013)

had blue waffles


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 22, 2013)

search on google


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 22, 2013)

about blue waffes, roflma


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 22, 2013)

no more waffles


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

only french toast


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

to rise Against


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

waffle eating motherfuckers


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

Spanked by Pancakes!!!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

violated with bacon


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 22, 2013)

from a humidor


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

swimming in eggs


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 22, 2013)

what about bacon


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

it's infected now


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> what about bacon





rowlman said:


> violated with bacon





rowlman said:


> it's infected now


With Ass Goop


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 22, 2013)

triple word combo


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

from taco bell


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

her water broke


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

on my chimichonga


----------



## lilrich11 (Jun 22, 2013)

its still alive.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 22, 2013)

Before 2 A.M. breakfast?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

I wake up...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

Fleeing a fantasy


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

and then masterbate?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah, why not?


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

unload the dragon?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 22, 2013)

namlwor dias sdrawkcab


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

rowlman said:


> unload the dragon?


requires amazing woman


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

That's been used


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

as a doorstop


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

gateway to heaven


----------



## rowlman (Jun 22, 2013)

or tacobell bathroom


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 22, 2013)

Bombed by shit


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 22, 2013)

Like your Moms


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 23, 2013)

nasty ass cooking


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 23, 2013)

use butter baby


----------



## rowlman (Jun 23, 2013)

or baby butter


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 23, 2013)

from the utter


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 23, 2013)

Spread nut butter


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 23, 2013)

on every other


----------



## rowlman (Jun 23, 2013)

daughter and mother


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 23, 2013)

Faping with parkay


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 23, 2013)

bung hole butter


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 23, 2013)

Freaks me out


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 23, 2013)

like gnat butter.......


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll never stutter


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2013)

from the gutter


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Jun 24, 2013)

prosthetic arm fan


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 24, 2013)

makes dutch rudder


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

With peanut butter


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2013)

spread on muffins


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2013)

better for stuffin


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2013)

her after puffin


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

Big fat blunts


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

then bong hits


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

Way to high


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

ghost riding clouds


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 24, 2013)

where am I


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

second floor, bathroom


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 24, 2013)

with a broomstick


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

Taking a shit


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 24, 2013)

veins popping out


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 24, 2013)

vessels rupturing indignantly


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 24, 2013)

grabs Preparation H


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

And some ice


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> And some ice


-cream and cake


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

Double phrase combo


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2013)

with large fries


----------



## rowlman (Jun 24, 2013)

and a coke


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

Eating that and


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 24, 2013)

clogging your arteries


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 24, 2013)

blockading your bowels


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 24, 2013)

sunrise soon, twilight


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 24, 2013)

Makes me horney


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 24, 2013)

*MMMMEEEEEE TOOOOOO* bleh


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

I love orgies


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I love orgies


Just one woman


----------



## BygonEra (Jun 25, 2013)

with a dick


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 25, 2013)

but has beer


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

with no dick


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 25, 2013)

oh thank god


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

for no-dick beer


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

Hate cock parties!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

Dont we all


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2013)

have ballroom notoriety


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2013)

while dancing the


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2013)

highway to hell


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 25, 2013)

in high heels


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 25, 2013)

and nothing else


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 25, 2013)

a birthday suit


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

Dancing on Dreams


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2013)

ringing Hells Bells


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

And eating popsicles


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2013)

off cold Ethyl


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow that's crazy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

"starry Eyed Surprise"


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

Loving womens cries


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 25, 2013)

light the.sky


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 25, 2013)

lone firefly beacons


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 25, 2013)

searching for life


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 25, 2013)

and Chinese rice


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

to manifest prosperity


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 25, 2013)

With weed trees


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

in every direction


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 25, 2013)

with better selections


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

than any other


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 25, 2013)

local head shop


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

or medical dispensary


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 25, 2013)

this side of


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2013)

the Detroit river


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 25, 2013)

buddy has better


----------



## rowlman (Jun 25, 2013)

butter than Betty


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

But Betty's Bites


----------



## dr.greenthumb0695 (Jun 25, 2013)

and proceeded to


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 25, 2013)

choke the.chicken


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

in front of


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 26, 2013)

the wrong house


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 26, 2013)

and wrong spouse


----------



## rowlman (Jun 26, 2013)

causing mass confusion


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 26, 2013)

at Boston market


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 26, 2013)

among many dissenters


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 26, 2013)

Masturbating like crazy


----------



## rowlman (Jun 26, 2013)

makes you lazy


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 26, 2013)

yes it does... (Lol)


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 26, 2013)

No never lazy


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 26, 2013)

just repetitive strains


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 26, 2013)

on the eyes


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 26, 2013)

Words of wise


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 26, 2013)

big jugs guys


----------



## budfever (Jun 26, 2013)

Hairy Unshaven Thighs


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 26, 2013)

Hot wet thighs


----------



## Stylez C (Jun 26, 2013)

What a surprise


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 26, 2013)

Love warm pies


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 26, 2013)

my bong flys


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 26, 2013)

Gimmie a try


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 26, 2013)

Seriously... Paula Deen ?


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 26, 2013)

she's so mean


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 26, 2013)

and not clean..


----------



## Impman (Jun 26, 2013)

LSD Jelly Beans


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 26, 2013)

Served to senators


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 26, 2013)

would be great


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 26, 2013)

To eat Steak


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 27, 2013)

And buttered potatoes


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 27, 2013)

and buttered asparagus


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 27, 2013)

isnt that perilous?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 27, 2013)

could be hilarious


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 27, 2013)

It'd be miraculous


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 27, 2013)

Or Maybe ridiculous.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

certainly its disingenuous


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 27, 2013)

to the degree


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

of mind manipulation


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 27, 2013)

while on vacation


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 27, 2013)

With some penetration


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 27, 2013)

And sticky dingleberries


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 27, 2013)

lots of trees


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 27, 2013)

with dirty knees


----------



## rowlman (Jun 27, 2013)

full of fleas


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 27, 2013)

wheres my keys?


----------



## rowlman (Jun 27, 2013)

covered in cheese


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 27, 2013)

more pie please


----------



## rowlman (Jun 27, 2013)

first try these


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 27, 2013)

And get Chinese


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 27, 2013)

duck sauce please


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 28, 2013)

Can't forget sauce


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

On my Chops


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

flappin nut sack


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 28, 2013)

Man that stank!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 28, 2013)

causing a rash


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 28, 2013)

and scabs to


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

exploding puss.mounds


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 28, 2013)

apply icy hot


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jun 28, 2013)

no not there


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 28, 2013)

do it everywhere!!!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 28, 2013)

Fuck it burns


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

Even under there


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 28, 2013)

In my underwear


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

I dont care


----------



## rowlman (Jun 28, 2013)

if you stare


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Because the truth


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

somebodys watching you


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

At All Times


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 28, 2013)

like rick grimes


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jun 28, 2013)

killin fuckin zombies


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

with his.dong


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 28, 2013)

and his bong


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

blowin out smoke


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 28, 2013)

in zombie's faces


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

cuttin heads off


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Of porcelain dolls


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

oh so dangerous


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 28, 2013)

and so tedious


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

I Quit Smoking!!!!!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

what the fuck


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

cigarettes of course


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

you scared me


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

Not to worry....


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 28, 2013)

heres a.joint


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 28, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> heres a.joint


puff puff pass


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 28, 2013)

Pass it here


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

keep it going


----------



## direwolf71 (Jun 28, 2013)

don't Bogart please


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

first hit man


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

Always the best


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 29, 2013)

smoke that cess


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm the best


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

fuck the rest


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

Fuck heartless bitches


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

unfortunately I do


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 29, 2013)

bare back only


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 29, 2013)

bitches are phony


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

that grow beards


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 29, 2013)

between there legs


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

for Olympic competition


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 29, 2013)

its a tradition


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

that needs attention


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 29, 2013)

on a global


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 29, 2013)

mother fuckin disposition!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

Five word story


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 29, 2013)

in a hurry


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

Need more beans


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

on this burrito


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 29, 2013)

eat pussy instead


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

No weed beans


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 29, 2013)

in the bush


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

can possibly survive


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

In outer space


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jun 29, 2013)

what the fck?


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

is the question


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

You can swear


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 29, 2013)

in your underwear!


----------



## rowlman (Jun 29, 2013)

but it'll smear


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 29, 2013)

On patrol cars


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 29, 2013)

down your leg


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 30, 2013)

I keep a...


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 30, 2013)

...big huge weiner


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

on a leash


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 30, 2013)

For Rob Halford?


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 30, 2013)

no not him


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 30, 2013)

For Rick Scott


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 30, 2013)

for banning bongs


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 30, 2013)

and popping thongs


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 30, 2013)

with shit stains


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 30, 2013)

rick perrys lame


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 30, 2013)

Fuck you Rick


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 30, 2013)

suck my balls


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 30, 2013)

lick my butt


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

eat the fuck


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 30, 2013)

outta some pussy


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Rain rain rain


----------



## aknight3 (Jun 30, 2013)

don't act feign.


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

act on cocaine


----------



## BlueDemon62 (Jun 30, 2013)

are you insane


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

in the membrane


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 30, 2013)

Tab cola sucks


----------



## sealeykb (Jun 30, 2013)

taste like cocks....?


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

on the rocks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

Changing my socks


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

change your underware


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

did this morning


----------



## rowlman (Jun 30, 2013)

okay, just checking


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jun 30, 2013)

Are you okay?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

sea turtle island


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

A fun place


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 1, 2013)

to plant weed


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

And fuck hoes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 1, 2013)

in both holes


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

It smells funny


----------



## AllEyeDoIsSmoke (Jul 1, 2013)

Erl ehem dog nuts love em?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 1, 2013)

and smells.rotten


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

should be forgotten


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 1, 2013)

for.real dude


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 1, 2013)

Iron Maiden Rocks


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 1, 2013)

my socks.off


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

seen them live


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

six fuckin times


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 1, 2013)

standing in line


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

fourth row '84


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Going FUCKING CRAZY


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 1, 2013)

Having a blast


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 1, 2013)

drinking.goats milk


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 1, 2013)

to no end....


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 1, 2013)

does it.stop


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 1, 2013)

nobody here knows


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

AllEyeDoIsSmoke said:


> Erl ehem dog nuts love em?


Broke the rule


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

Three word story


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

your wearing pantyhose


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> nobody here knows


Where's my bong


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

up your ass?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

Tried inhaling backwards


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

tasted kinda shitty


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

I was drunk


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 1, 2013)

and it hurt


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 1, 2013)

taking a piss


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

It hurt badly


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 1, 2013)

so i stopped


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 1, 2013)

Under the Dome


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

for a hotdog


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 1, 2013)

what the fuck


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

for a hamburger?


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 1, 2013)

weird three words...


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 1, 2013)

Will you die?


----------



## rowlman (Jul 1, 2013)

in this story


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 1, 2013)

Or get smoked?


----------



## rowlman (Jul 2, 2013)

could be gory


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

we so high


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 2, 2013)

clean your room


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 2, 2013)

from the moon


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

hit that poon


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 2, 2013)

you silly goon


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 2, 2013)

all cool tunes


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

its past June


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

Needing more beans


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 2, 2013)

Black beans please


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 2, 2013)

mixed with salsa


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 2, 2013)

laced with mdma


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

mmmmm so good


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm bugging out


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello Hello Hello


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 2, 2013)

Woodchuck to Squirrel......


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 2, 2013)

meet my foot


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 2, 2013)

One beautiful day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

I walked along


----------



## rowlman (Jul 2, 2013)

a crumbling cliff


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 2, 2013)

high on meth


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

Dont even stress


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 2, 2013)

daddys right here


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

Like she cares


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 2, 2013)

she likes meat


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

And cream pies


----------



## iontoxicated415 (Jul 2, 2013)

side of thighs


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 2, 2013)

and an order


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

Of Cock Meat


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 2, 2013)

sandmich for everybody


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 2, 2013)

Cock meat is


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 2, 2013)

Good for her


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 3, 2013)

roast beef curtains


----------



## rowlman (Jul 3, 2013)

to be inspected


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 3, 2013)

By hungry mutts


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 3, 2013)

Put in work


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 3, 2013)

To get big


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 3, 2013)

werent they small?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 3, 2013)

Love em big


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 3, 2013)

Big Bigger Biggest


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 3, 2013)

Baddest dank bud


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 3, 2013)

you ever seen


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 3, 2013)

Rare Dankness beans??


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 3, 2013)

In a dream


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 4, 2013)

Of sticky goodness


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh My Goodness!


----------



## Ablak (Jul 4, 2013)

I love you


----------



## rowlman (Jul 4, 2013)

it's to soon


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2013)

Where's the ring?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 4, 2013)

I jacked it


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2013)

Hah, cubic zirconia!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 4, 2013)

pawn shop special


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2013)

fooled Big Hoss


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 4, 2013)

but love is


----------



## rowlman (Jul 4, 2013)

cupping the balls


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 4, 2013)

And squeezing em


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 4, 2013)

Licking the butt


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 4, 2013)

and sucking cream


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 4, 2013)

tickle my balls


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 5, 2013)

Down the halls


----------



## rowlman (Jul 5, 2013)

over the falls


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 5, 2013)

eating pork jowl


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 5, 2013)

with some greens


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 5, 2013)

up in here


----------



## rowlman (Jul 5, 2013)

where it's cool


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 5, 2013)

in a pool.


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 5, 2013)

want to duel?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 5, 2013)

For some weed


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 5, 2013)

I Will Win


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 6, 2013)

a penis pump


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

That shit work??


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 6, 2013)

mostly deceptive advertising


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

No need bro


----------



## rowlman (Jul 6, 2013)

try the shopvac


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 6, 2013)

Made by Oreck


----------



## rowlman (Jul 6, 2013)

with silicone attachment


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

money back guaranteed


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 6, 2013)

my new ink
View attachment 2727462


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

Get Her Done


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

Getting the attachment


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

Making that money


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

I rock Ice


----------



## rowlman (Jul 6, 2013)

thats not nice


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

He meant diamonds


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

I Pop Bottles


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 6, 2013)

I pop models


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

I Throw Dollars


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 6, 2013)

I pop seeds


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 7, 2013)

silva got popped...


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 7, 2013)

He Straight Dropped


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 7, 2013)

bangin his.girl


----------



## rowlman (Jul 7, 2013)

and now bangs


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 7, 2013)

his head against


----------



## sealeykb (Jul 7, 2013)

the octagon floor


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 7, 2013)

Cause he lost


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

And wants more


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 7, 2013)

Hes too Cocky


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

To even win


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 7, 2013)

at tidily winks


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2013)

or ice hockey


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 7, 2013)

And ballerina dancing


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 8, 2013)

Hes a Pansy


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2013)

cross dressing rollerblader


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 8, 2013)

with white shoes


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2013)

and pink lases


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 8, 2013)

and extra sequins


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 8, 2013)

Ducking and dodging


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 8, 2013)

all the punches


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 8, 2013)

to the groin


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 8, 2013)

Just for fun


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jul 8, 2013)

fight was rigged


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 8, 2013)

I dont know


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 8, 2013)

no it wasnt


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 8, 2013)

what you thought


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2013)

later they kissed


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2013)

each others buttholes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 8, 2013)

for the rimjob


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2013)

of a century


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 8, 2013)

and chocolate frosting


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

With hairy nuts


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2013)

was served after


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

Lunch and dinner


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 8, 2013)

the day before


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

Banged a whore


----------



## rowlman (Jul 8, 2013)

in dollar store


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

Under the Dome


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 8, 2013)

between her legs


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 8, 2013)

Peed in her


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 8, 2013)

the golden shower


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 8, 2013)

That was warm


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 8, 2013)

mhhmm so good


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 8, 2013)

or was it?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes it was


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 9, 2013)

it better be.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 9, 2013)

cause if it


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

Does it feels


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

like a Sara


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

Lee cream pie


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 9, 2013)

oh taste good


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

except for dingleberries


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 9, 2013)

wipe with brawny


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2013)

steelworkers with iron


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

Are limp dicks


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 9, 2013)

compared to Technicians


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 9, 2013)

vagina rules all


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Emancipate Compliant Dissident!!


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 9, 2013)

The angry dragon


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

direwolf71 said:


> The angry dragon


Makes Love Sweetly


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 9, 2013)

To your Face


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

in Sunday church


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

While smoking blunts


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

while giving sermon


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 9, 2013)

ontop an ostrich


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Pimpin the Ostrich


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

for beakjobs only


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

laying golden eggs


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 9, 2013)

rusty trombones play


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

tumble weeds rolling


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 9, 2013)

Small devil appears


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

and gets molested


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 9, 2013)

by the ostrich


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

via the beak


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 9, 2013)

come on in


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 9, 2013)

always head first


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

and peck this


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

To South America!


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 9, 2013)

to binge ayahuasca


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 9, 2013)

To Crab People


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 9, 2013)

and see unicorns


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

The Loaded Dragon


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 9, 2013)

The Morning Star


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

in rowlmans whore


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

Flying High FIRE


----------



## rowlman (Jul 9, 2013)

use the cream


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 10, 2013)

icy hot extreme


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 10, 2013)

Jacking off hard


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 10, 2013)

To good porn


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 10, 2013)

With a puppet


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 10, 2013)

beware,sticky socks


----------



## rowlman (Jul 10, 2013)

and smoking rocks


----------



## see4 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shit dick cock


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 10, 2013)

brown star fish


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 10, 2013)

across the street


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 10, 2013)

in your mouth


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 10, 2013)

and out your


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 10, 2013)

ass.. That hurt


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 10, 2013)

More than that...


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 10, 2013)

it was humiliating


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 10, 2013)

you loved it


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 10, 2013)

Everybody knows bro


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 10, 2013)

in the closet


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 10, 2013)

back door ninjas


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 10, 2013)

have been discovered


----------



## Stylez C (Jul 10, 2013)

fondling one another


----------



## beardo (Jul 10, 2013)

back door ninjas


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

Love porn stars


----------



## beardo (Jul 11, 2013)

have been discovered


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 11, 2013)

Doing the Dirty


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2013)

fondling one another


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 11, 2013)

in Beardos closet


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

Where bearded ladies


----------



## rowlman (Jul 11, 2013)

have been discovered


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

Fondling uncle buck


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 11, 2013)

inside the tent


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 12, 2013)

by the Circle-K


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 12, 2013)

Under the Highway


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you understand


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 12, 2013)

I said FONDLING


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 12, 2013)

Who loves fondling


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2013)

on backdoor ninjas


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 12, 2013)

Love fondling buds


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 12, 2013)

and smoking them


----------



## rowlman (Jul 12, 2013)

in fresh graves


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 13, 2013)

with dead people


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 13, 2013)

Ashes to ashes


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 13, 2013)

Toke and Smoke


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

Pass that shit


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2013)

and bury it


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 13, 2013)

in the bowl


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Jul 13, 2013)

with butter hash


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jul 13, 2013)

stained with crusty


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 13, 2013)

wax from under.....


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 13, 2013)

the toilet bowl


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2013)

where I sleep


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

Life's Brilliant Inspiring!


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 13, 2013)

Toe jam soup


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

Unravels Secret Truths


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 13, 2013)

about ones self


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

and the Universe


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2013)

is not real


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

Just as good


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2013)

as spam burritos


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

Mixed with dingleberry


----------



## sealeykb (Jul 13, 2013)

and cheesy cheetos


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 13, 2013)

finger licking good


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 13, 2013)

extra crispy bits


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

Topping Paradoxical Cosmos


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 13, 2013)

holding it in


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 13, 2013)

till your lungs


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 13, 2013)

Explode with THC


----------



## rowlman (Jul 13, 2013)

sending tissue flying


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 14, 2013)

in too space


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll smoke it


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 14, 2013)

Pass it here


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 14, 2013)

quit bogarting it


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh no mooching


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

puff puff pass


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 14, 2013)

Its not a mic..


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 14, 2013)

But this is 8==D


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

Street fighting chimpanzee's


----------



## aTTicRaT (Jul 14, 2013)

Bite my shiny...


----------



## aTTicRaT (Jul 14, 2013)

...metal ass meatbag


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

Chopped and blended


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 14, 2013)

with raw eggs


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

and Sour Kush


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

sprinkled with bacon


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 14, 2013)

And provalone cheese


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

then foie gras


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 14, 2013)

To get Baked


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 14, 2013)

Lets Get High


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 14, 2013)

planetary hot box


----------



## rowlman (Jul 14, 2013)

talking puppet socks


----------



## DMCannabis (Jul 15, 2013)

that eat dryers


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 15, 2013)

cumming in socks


----------



## rowlman (Jul 15, 2013)

that eat dryers


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

That eat babies


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 15, 2013)

Baby eating machine


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Please touch me


----------



## rowlman (Jul 15, 2013)

touch me first


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 15, 2013)

this got weird


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

bukakaki bukakaki bukakaki


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 15, 2013)

break yo self


----------



## beardo (Jul 15, 2013)

for bukakaki ladies


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 15, 2013)

German Goo Girls


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 15, 2013)

and hot dogs


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 15, 2013)

with squid ink


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 15, 2013)

and beef cakes


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

Swallow every drop!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 15, 2013)

a pattern develops


----------



## rowlman (Jul 15, 2013)

across her face


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 15, 2013)

From the Spray


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 16, 2013)

in the mudd


----------



## rowlman (Jul 16, 2013)

we hide evidence


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 16, 2013)

It wasn't me


----------



## sealeykb (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes it was


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 16, 2013)

the one-armed


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 17, 2013)

and one eyed


----------



## rowlman (Jul 17, 2013)

two dick tranny


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 17, 2013)

With pearl necklaces


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 17, 2013)

Did the crime


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 17, 2013)

now doin time


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 18, 2013)

For rippin plants


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 18, 2013)

and public nudity


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 18, 2013)

is.the.best


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 19, 2013)

fuck the rest


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 19, 2013)

shoot you down


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 19, 2013)

punk ass clown


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 19, 2013)

getting sweetly raped


----------



## rowlman (Jul 19, 2013)

needing ass taped


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 19, 2013)

to close up


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 19, 2013)

your.flesh wound


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 19, 2013)

commonly called your


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 19, 2013)

nasty shame cave


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

where Hillary Clinton


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 19, 2013)

waits for you


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

until Bill came


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 19, 2013)

in the cave


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

asking for fish


----------



## rowlman (Jul 20, 2013)

because he's dieting


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 20, 2013)

on sea goop


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 20, 2013)

and animal crackers


----------



## sealeykb (Jul 20, 2013)

Monica Lewinsky too


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 20, 2013)

She inhaled also


----------



## rowlman (Jul 20, 2013)

actually, she spit


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 20, 2013)

into a cup


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 20, 2013)

for sperm donation


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 20, 2013)

to your mom


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 20, 2013)

Born you were


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 20, 2013)

Wet and bloody


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bill Clinton's fetus


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 20, 2013)

burned alive yesterday


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

to make kabobs


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 20, 2013)

with boner coozies


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 20, 2013)

for beach picnics


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 20, 2013)

and porn parties


----------



## MedicineGrowa (Jul 20, 2013)

in places where


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 20, 2013)

the vagina stinks


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 21, 2013)

Like Sour Fish


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

in Bangkok markets


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 21, 2013)

I chronic masterbate


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

for precious gemstones


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 21, 2013)

hot ky jelly


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 21, 2013)

Is so Slippery


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2013)

Eat that ass


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 21, 2013)

, slippery when wet


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 21, 2013)

You Slipping everywhere


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 21, 2013)

my tampons dirty


----------



## sealeykb (Jul 21, 2013)

change that shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 21, 2013)

Eat that shit.


----------



## rowlman (Jul 21, 2013)

rinse it first


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

with cheap tequila


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

and no chaser


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 21, 2013)

for the bourbon


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

mixed with moonshine


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

and pure cocaine


----------



## vinny123 (Jul 21, 2013)

smoke a geoffrey


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 21, 2013)

nice and slow


----------



## MedicineGrowa (Jul 21, 2013)

scratch my head


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

then my ass


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 21, 2013)

The Geoffery got


----------



## vinny123 (Jul 21, 2013)

Like a boss


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

All blinged out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

packin some heat


----------



## rowlman (Jul 21, 2013)

while roller disco'n


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 21, 2013)

in Orlando ,Florida


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 22, 2013)

With fat birches.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 22, 2013)

at Sea World


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 22, 2013)

for sweaty sex


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 22, 2013)

with a carny


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 22, 2013)

After a Swim


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 22, 2013)

with bearded lady


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 22, 2013)

under a bridge


----------



## rowlman (Jul 22, 2013)

holding a sign


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 22, 2013)

for bread crumbs


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 22, 2013)

And space cake


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 22, 2013)

^suck my balls


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 22, 2013)

in a Laundromat


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 22, 2013)

the hempy ninja


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 22, 2013)

Told him gtfo


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 23, 2013)

well hes back


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2013)

like jock rash


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 23, 2013)

your balls itch?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2013)

too much chafing


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 23, 2013)

from wet underwear


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

soaked in bleach


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 23, 2013)

damn that hurts


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

worse than herpes


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 23, 2013)

blistered taint oozing


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 23, 2013)

Pus all over


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

So open wide


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 23, 2013)

brown eye wins


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

Where is Waldo?


----------



## rowlman (Jul 23, 2013)

at the crackhouse


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 23, 2013)

for his grandma


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 24, 2013)

At the TrapHouse


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 24, 2013)

at my house


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

there was a ghost


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 24, 2013)

in the material


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

eating trix cereal


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 24, 2013)

thats the deal


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuck that steal


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 24, 2013)

Cop a feel


----------



## rowlman (Jul 24, 2013)

make her squeal


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

like a pig


----------



## rowlman (Jul 24, 2013)

piggy, it's piggy


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Clearly it's delicious


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

here bacon bacon


----------



## rowlman (Jul 24, 2013)

on toasted rye


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

marinated in gasoline


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 24, 2013)

Fried in pimples


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

for slutty nuns


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

woah hempy ninja


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sorry Smokey Bear


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

hows.it going


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 24, 2013)

peachy as cobbler


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah, criminal minds


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 26, 2013)

Like Ted Bundy's


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 26, 2013)

Jeffery Dahmer Shit


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 26, 2013)

in the supermarket


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 26, 2013)

Cannibal Meat Isle


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

a cashier said


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 27, 2013)

arms and legs


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

cant be returned


----------



## ebgood (Jul 27, 2013)

unless they're washed


----------



## raiderman (Jul 27, 2013)

in her disease


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 27, 2013)

from filthy sewage


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

and old vaginal


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

secretion filled jars


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

that being said


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

a tornado occurred


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

and left the


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

bank for me


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

to rob everything


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

tooth and nail


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

fuck them bitches


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

i'm takin everything


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

even their lollipops


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

holy shit godzilla


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

i mean hempyninja


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

came bumpin Ludacris


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

Godzilla that is


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Skeet Skeet Skeet


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

this shit hot


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

take a.poop


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

and don't wipe


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Save the rainforest


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

use.your hands


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

destroy the ocean


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

use a whale


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

for risky sex


----------



## fitzgib (Jul 29, 2013)

for an ashtray


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 29, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> for risky sex


Use three condoms


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

with no lube


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

burn a hole


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

get it done


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

in the mouth


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 29, 2013)

running balls deep


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

with a joint


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

through forced entry


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

These three words


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

you will eat


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

maybe next time


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

no! right now


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

later this week?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

like i said


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

shit it out


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

start over again


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

said the dragonmaster


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

to young pedro


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

the snipe hunter


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

and caterpillar assassin


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

ate your grandpaw


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

alive at church


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Left the morgue


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

then he realised


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

It was empty


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

so he decided


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

to drop trow


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

then god came


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

CALL Black Jesus!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

and the ghostbusters


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

What about GUMBY?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

gumbys on fire


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

That sounds AWESOME!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

heaven is melting


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

from beating off


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

somebody call hell


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Nobody is answering....


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

please try again


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Still getting nothing.


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

eh be see.


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

after the tone


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

*SUCK MY BALLS!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

on your knees


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

with a vacuum?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

only if dyson


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

or maybe oreck


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

said Dennis Rodman


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

to the nanny


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

and drunk ballerinas


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

in my bedroom


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

who's an andromorph


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2013)

paint my van


----------



## Havek (Jul 29, 2013)

with pubic hair


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

around yure butthole


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2013)

paint my van


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 29, 2013)

with fresh eggs


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 29, 2013)

you like candy?


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

o my god...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 29, 2013)

Kidnappers and candy


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

are my friends


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

lock the door


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

here comes santa


----------



## raiderman (Jul 29, 2013)

open the door


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

nevermind it's barney


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

let him in


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

barney got robbed


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Crack a beer


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

drink it down


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

B Double E.



Double R U.




N Beer Run.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

YES! Isopropyl alcohol!!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

mhhhmmm so good


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

especially in mojitos


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't like Turpentine?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

nope, paint thinner


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

it smells great!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

tar is nutritious


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

not like antifreeze


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 29, 2013)

served ice cold


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

to the dogs


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 29, 2013)

by a squirrel


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 29, 2013)

in your tailpipe


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Wearing a bikini


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

with no top


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

On them titties


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

big fat nipples


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

got lost in


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

her undersized bra


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

we found them


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

on the floor


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Covered in semen


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

with teeth marks


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh, poor squirrel!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

a squirrely squirrel


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Said tin man


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

went to church


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

And prayed quietly


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

while the sheep


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 30, 2013)

and always busty


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

licked her box


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

And smoked rocks


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

with fat cocks?


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Splooging in socks


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2013)

umbrellacorp fucks goats....


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't deny


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 30, 2013)

murder capital USA


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

that's HIS RIGHT!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 30, 2013)

Put up fight!


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Ass so tight!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

that's not right


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

why we rapping? (HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH=not a word )


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

But you're curious


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Sexual words rhyme?!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

standing butt naked


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

inside a prison


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

dropped the soap


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

shit pushed in


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 30, 2013)

ooops got poked


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> shit pushed in


 Training Day quote


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

ina womans prison


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ina womans prison


+REP For INA!!!!!(though I thought it was IMA lol)


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Girthy strap on


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

hard to beat


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

very scary lookin


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

like my girlfriend


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

Ha ha ha


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

ho ho ho....


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 30, 2013)

into the garden


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

see the girls


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

With a shotgun


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

Where's my tent?!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

whoever touches them


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Cops took it


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

Fuck You FedEx!


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Return my garden!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

aint coming back


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

No good pig


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

turned to pork


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

here piggy piggy


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 30, 2013)

ham hock flakes


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

sound fucking delicious


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

sounds suspicious,lol.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

like Chinese buffet


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

or indian crochet


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

or frosted flakes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

showered in splenda


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 30, 2013)

and strawberries galore


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

getting so stoned


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

sounds like fun


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll join ya!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

here, pass around


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 30, 2013)

couple joints of


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

grand daddy purp


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 30, 2013)

sucks.balls.alot


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

midnight eastern time


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

purple potent weed


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 30, 2013)

central european time


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 30, 2013)

all.bag appeal


----------



## Trippy guy (Jul 30, 2013)

What have the edges of leaves turn yellow


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

zena warrior princess


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

my kinda woman


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

have sloppy seconds


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

2 rubbers then


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

sailors wear condoms


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

They know better


----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 30, 2013)

Seamen cant leave


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

heard the rumor


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

cia is terrorists


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

that I believe


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

are you sure?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

we have proof


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

look at Obonga.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

rothschild is satan


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

let's try to


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

fuck the system


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

want some chips


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Obonga is great


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

wake up sheep


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Were all fucked


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

getting high again


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

off bowl resin


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

overgrow the government


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

Greener days ahead


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

don't watch nascar


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

But drink beer


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 30, 2013)

and don't fear


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

unless its keystone


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

that's not beer


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Its actually piss


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

watered down piss


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

makes me piss


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Into more beer


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

stears and queers


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 30, 2013)

kinda narrows it


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

to david hasslehoff


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 30, 2013)

raiderman said:


> stears and queers


Are from idaho


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

As are potatoes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

fuck Iowa's corn


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Cob in ass


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 30, 2013)

run forest run


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

got a light


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

My last match


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

heres a joint


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

filled with dmt


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

You're too kind


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

jus amphetamine sulphate


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

And crystal meth


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

wake me up


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

When September ends


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

we'll cash in


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 30, 2013)

car wash tokens


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

plan on workin


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 30, 2013)

To buy beans


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Theyre so expensive


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

great investment tool.


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 30, 2013)

Rather buy dildos


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

hope yure female


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

For my enemies


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

Yank it off


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2013)

Im ur daddy


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

without support checks


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

everyone fell asleep?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

It's Four Twenty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope not me


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck my bowl


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

is it empty?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

Hell fucking yes


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 31, 2013)

I cant sleep


----------



## direwolf71 (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck my life


----------



## raiderman (Jul 31, 2013)

mine sux to


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

damn that sucks


----------



## Firstoffallen (Jul 31, 2013)

I Got Dabbs !!!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

well hell yeah


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

i'm down man!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

my nuts itch


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

so scratch them


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

i just did


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

Put in work


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

I watched you!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

cocaine for breakfast


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

dmt for dinner


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

please bring ketchup


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

and horse raddish


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd rather not


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

Cable guy's here


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

he scares me


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

He's a she


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

The plant otside!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

on Thursday mornings


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

I get High


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm so screwed


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

it'll get better


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

Dont even Trip


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

That's what she......


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Screwed that up


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

THAT big huh?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

That was close


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Cable guy leave?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

hey watch this


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

your mom home?


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

I paid yesterday


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

The check bounced


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

IRS is coming


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

crap crap crap


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

That always sucks


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

hide your assets


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

hide your acid


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn the man!


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

with the mistress


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

into the forest


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

put that away


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

That was AWESOME!!!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

No means no


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

WHO did WHAT????


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

i'll do you!


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

In the butt


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

not my style


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

before dinner reservations


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

I ate already


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

how'd she taste?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

A little spicy


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Close your legs!


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

Lady that stinks!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

shes a tranny!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Failed crap crap


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

dafuq just happened?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

to Red Lobster


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

dropped my bong


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

I want fish


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

it didn't break


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

that contains mercury


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 31, 2013)

almost a foot


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

severed for pleasure


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

that's quite big


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

My bong's bigger


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

She liked it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

it was dank


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Dank or Stank?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

grandpa has worms


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Is he dead?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

No just slow


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

reloading his glock


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

runs for cover


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Is it 420?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

It's always 4:20


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Pass the blunt


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

rolled a BL-OINT


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Then smoked it


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

stuff my face


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Then smoked more


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

My lighter's empty


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Refill that bitch


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

turn it sideways


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

Used the stove


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

singed my eyebrow


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Use the toaster


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

pass the oysters


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

And the crackers


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

hot sauce please


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

yum yum bubblegum


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Tabasco is Great


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't be late


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

To the meeting


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

Fuck missed it


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

where's the cheese


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

What the hell


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Is that thing


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

In the well


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Its an octopus!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Its baby Jessica


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Missing one tentacle


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

and one.nut


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

with two bananas


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jul 31, 2013)

woah terd nugget


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

with barbeque sauce


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

On a stick


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

That is sick


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

like Charlie manson


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Its so yummy


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Not my tummy


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

what's that aboot?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

sounds kinda runny


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry about that


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

I was thinking


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

about me again


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

and I thought


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

thought about what?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

the tiny things


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Smoking some weed?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

really stoned smurfs


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Need some help


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

just ran out


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

climbing in bed


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Say your prayers


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

jesus brings bud


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

all hail satan


----------



## chorse11 (Jul 31, 2013)

raping after dating


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

A blonde fatty


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jul 31, 2013)

on a moped


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Sittin on 22s


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Broke her neck


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

With a skillet


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Fried her brain


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

stuck her head


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Now shes dead


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

But it's okay


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

staying that way


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Why would you


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Be addicted to


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Cow poo poo


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Steven Seagal said


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

More chicken please


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

steak for me!


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

With a Beer


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice and cold


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

do it right


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Captain for me


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

I'l take bud


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Your ship sunk


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 31, 2013)

don't wanna dunk


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Bud is skunk


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Smell the funk?


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

that's my feet


----------



## ebgood (Jul 31, 2013)

said your mom


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

to the deaf


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Mom said what


----------



## SxIstew (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't hear


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Ears stink too


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

Wheres Kevin Bacon?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

He's Foot loose


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

Lost his sock


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Then what happened?


----------



## umbrellacorp (Jul 31, 2013)

He got polio


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

Then he Died


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

He's in heaven


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

with drunk popes


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Smoking chronic dope


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

and snorting coke


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 31, 2013)

With nude prostitutes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 31, 2013)

John Stamos came


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 31, 2013)

Party was over


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

Everyone went home


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

to make pizzas


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 1, 2013)

from dead seals


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

dialing pizza hut


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

But no service


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

fucking sprint phones


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Use the computer


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

Only internet Explorer


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

no Mozilla firefox?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

What about Chrome?


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

It doesn't work


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

This computers fucked


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Smash it then


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

using a sledge!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

A Percy Sledge?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

I wanna be...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

High so High!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2013)

in the sky!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

don't look down!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Aug 1, 2013)

you might puke


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2013)

ouch my head


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

She swallowed it


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Then she said.......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

you should bathe


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

And also shave


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

her furry mane


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2013)

With her legs


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

keep the shavings


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 1, 2013)

hold the cock


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

don't bend it


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

Low stress train?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 1, 2013)

high speed snail


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

medium pace anaconda


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Got ran over


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 1, 2013)

that must hurt


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Didn't feel it


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Because I'm high


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

R Kelly's peeing


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

In obamas mouth


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

before the inauguration


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Then he said...


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

Burn the constitution


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

declare martial law


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

while swallowing pee


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

And smoking cannabis


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

with small children


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

Rubbing his anus


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

With ginger midgets


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 1, 2013)

Smothered in chocolate


----------



## main cola (Aug 1, 2013)

Like a ompalompa


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Rolled in sprinkles


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 1, 2013)

Veruca's salty vagina


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

served with marinara


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

And spicy meatballs


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

no garlic bread


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

or romano cheese


----------



## ShopWhor3 (Aug 1, 2013)

only peanut butter


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

for Patrick Swayze


----------



## ShopWhor3 (Aug 1, 2013)

to lick off


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 1, 2013)

Mr. Charlie Sheen


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

then he seen.......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

before filming platoon


----------



## jammin screw (Aug 1, 2013)

a purple baboon


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

Drinking paint thinner


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Like it was.....


----------



## main cola (Aug 1, 2013)

Jack and Coke


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 1, 2013)

its snack time


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

No nap time


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

eat while sleeping


----------



## jammin screw (Aug 1, 2013)

........on top of


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Crack whore with......


----------



## main cola (Aug 1, 2013)

Crackers and cheese


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2013)

a dusty nose


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 1, 2013)

full of catnip


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2013)

catnip? nope, COKE!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Not a joke


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2013)

up in smoke


----------



## main cola (Aug 1, 2013)

he woke up


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2013)

while sprinting naked


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 1, 2013)

just a dream


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 1, 2013)

Keith Urban YUM


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

way too hairy


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

and too... male?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

I like boobies.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

he has none


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

you play alone?


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 2, 2013)

nah only once


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

No doubles only


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

time for bed...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

i'll play later


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

have fun ranting


----------



## splifchris (Aug 2, 2013)

into her bum


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 2, 2013)

nobody posted ANYTHING?


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 2, 2013)

I just did


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 2, 2013)

Needing cheese doodles


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 2, 2013)

Crunchy or puffs?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

yellow elephants spotted


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

look over yonder


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 2, 2013)

what is that


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

its a unicorn


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 2, 2013)

Road Kill Unicorn?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

yum lets bbq


----------



## CrazyBrennie (Aug 2, 2013)

read every post


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

invite Bear Grylls


----------



## main cola (Aug 2, 2013)

and Richard Simmons


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 2, 2013)

He is gay...


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

but sells cocaine


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 2, 2013)

Pink pure Peruvian


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

lemonade on Wednesdays


----------



## umbrellacorp (Aug 2, 2013)

And fungicide cocktails


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 2, 2013)

a fat blunt


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 2, 2013)

Burned real smooth


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

for ninja assassins


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 2, 2013)

hiding behind dumpster


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 2, 2013)

packin some heat


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

Then get A/C


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

rollin on endo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

rocking the boat


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

game cube Nintendo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm all out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

check back soon


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Aug 3, 2013)

and eat brownies


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 3, 2013)

hit the dabs


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

bong that dank


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 3, 2013)

look holy shit


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 3, 2013)

wearing pope's robe


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2013)

It's on fire


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 3, 2013)

no its not


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

I smell it


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2013)

you dealt it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

was the dog!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 3, 2013)

said the antifreeze


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Ice ice baby


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 3, 2013)

Fire Fire lady


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 3, 2013)

wet flower spot


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

that nurse's hot


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

so's her sister


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

whats her number?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm not telling


----------



## thump easy (Aug 3, 2013)

got it tatooed


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

whats her number?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

she's mine dude


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 3, 2013)

fine have seconds


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 3, 2013)

sloppy seconds first


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 3, 2013)

How's that work?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 3, 2013)

you go first


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 3, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> you go first


no rosey's mine!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 3, 2013)

girls gone wild


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 3, 2013)

where theh at


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 3, 2013)

at the beach


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

sounds little rough


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 4, 2013)

Platoon on HDNET!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2013)

Dont eat asshole


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

It just blows


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 4, 2013)

over and over


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 4, 2013)

and over again


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

Hair flapping everywhere


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 4, 2013)

from mad hamish


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 4, 2013)

spackling Ape guano


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

HA! I'm bald.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 4, 2013)

stuffed in crack


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

blowin hot air


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

got stanky breath


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

eat a mint?


----------



## main cola (Aug 4, 2013)

use some scope


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

that's no joke


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 4, 2013)

Take a SHOWER!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

Hide your flower


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

from the man


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

with cold hands


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

rub them together


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

Before touching that


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2013)

It'll go flat


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 4, 2013)

flat Canada dry


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 4, 2013)

Huge goat nuts.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 4, 2013)

swingin all loose


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

big old moose


----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2013)

pees on you


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm too quick


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 4, 2013)

faster then a.....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 4, 2013)

monkey on skates


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 4, 2013)

and four qualudes


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

and some acid


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 5, 2013)

Please, no more!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

too many dabs?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

never too many


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 5, 2013)

said his mind


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2013)

to MR.Leary


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 5, 2013)

whom relayed it


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 5, 2013)

To Rick Scott


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 5, 2013)

who liked it


----------



## theexpress (Aug 5, 2013)

Fuck da world!!!!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

eat the moon


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

It's all cheese


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2013)

from the can


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

and from toes


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

toe cheese yum


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2013)

of loose camel?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

Havarti toe cheese


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

woah small cock


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

your so small


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 5, 2013)

That's "you're," buddy.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

well thank you


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

was smoking crack


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

with lot lizards


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

in my basement


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 5, 2013)

where theyre killed


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 5, 2013)

And are cut


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

up into pieces


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

like reese pieces


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

in my pocket


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

now there melted


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

what to do


----------



## BygonEra (Aug 5, 2013)

but light a


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 5, 2013)

huge ass joint


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

smoke it all


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Repeat that twice!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

wish i could


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 5, 2013)

Higher than a


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

hippy at hempfest


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 6, 2013)

With some hoes


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 6, 2013)

all pimped out


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

with red eyes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 6, 2013)

and tie dye's


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 6, 2013)

and manicured toes


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 6, 2013)

red pubic hair


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 6, 2013)

Bumping gucci mayne


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

he's in jail


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 6, 2013)

musics still good


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

Yo mama was


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

the thickest hoe


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 6, 2013)

So thick that


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 6, 2013)

she crushes bones


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

smoke.and coke


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 7, 2013)

Ayo for yayo


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 7, 2013)

only the best


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 7, 2013)

that Parvati Valley?!?!?!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

that fish scale


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

of mahi mahi


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

eyeballs bleeding out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

for making soup


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

to feed pigs


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

fetus noodle soup


----------



## sgt john (Aug 7, 2013)

with baby pieces of


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

shrimp.dick deluxe


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

served luke warm


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 7, 2013)

in a toilet


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

on your face


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

in the mud


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 7, 2013)

Mason8DF said:


> You stated that if its necessary to keep your leaves green


Not three words and irrelevant.


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 7, 2013)

Up your ass


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

with a big.....


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 7, 2013)

fat yellow banana


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 7, 2013)

And anal beads


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

with no lube


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

fuck that hurts


----------



## main cola (Aug 7, 2013)

that what she...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

wasn't going for


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

another lost iguana


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

said after she.....


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

cut her tail


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

with my big...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

salad tong pair


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

little Winnie dog


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

fuck dressings everywhere!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

helplessly limped away


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

but I helped


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2013)

the hard dick


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

it came quick


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

like everywhere ,man


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 7, 2013)

like my grandpa


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

woulda showed me


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

then one day


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

i was going...


----------



## sohighifly (Aug 7, 2013)

up and down


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

round and around


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

side to side


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

back and forth


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 7, 2013)

then violently exploded


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 7, 2013)

everywhere.and anywhere


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

Ask the neighbors.


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 8, 2013)

they saw everything


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

blinds were closed


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 8, 2013)

Watching gay porn


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

With my grandpa.


----------



## Amerikaner (Aug 8, 2013)

Boning sunshines mom.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

Very brave sig ^^


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2013)

I need doctor


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

medicine or journalism?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm a doctor


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

doctor of DANK


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

man it stank


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

around the block


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

fuck carbon filters


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

who needs one


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

let it reek


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 8, 2013)

down the street


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't care


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

only neighbors do


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 8, 2013)

And f them


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 8, 2013)

Cause there black (im not racist its a joke)


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Nosey as hell


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

so i said....


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 8, 2013)

Get off grass


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

or kik ass


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

ripping throats out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

for making lasagna


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

for the president


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

with extra sauce


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Your beans update?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

on there way


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

sent from Iraq


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

crossing the river


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

Saddam Hussein SeedCO


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

best seeds ever


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

better than Osama's?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

Surge is bomb!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

Osama's got Afghani


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

Osama's are suicidal


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

terrorist landrace strains


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

bred for Allah


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 8, 2013)

Liberians n'gold impalas


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

in my yard


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

your third word?


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 8, 2013)

How can I?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

what you mean?


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

can't see da'baby?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

and i see...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

The ass of


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

of oprah winfrey


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

some fat dude


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

oprah's a dude?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

only on Tuesdays


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

the absolute horror


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

cover your eyes


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

and your nose


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

is bleeding atm


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

big fat ass


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

in your face


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

big bug eyes


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

haunting your dreams


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

call Big Nastey


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats her name


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 8, 2013)

cocks her game


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Aug 8, 2013)

Bro, unicorns aren't..


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

good growers imo


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

you didn't see...


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

nor did hear


----------



## KanoCannabis (Aug 8, 2013)

three days later....


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

out popped a....


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

cherry,so pretty


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 8, 2013)

nom nom nom


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

damn that's good...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

bleeding everwhere tho


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

stop the flow


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

of.shitty thoughts


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

Just smoke pot


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

preserved not rot


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

threw away rot


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

O, bud rot


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2013)

a big fatty


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

Grandmas flap juice!!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> a big fatty


need a light..


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2013)

torch that bitch


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

gimme my shit


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 8, 2013)

Got it already


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 8, 2013)

taking it back


----------



## raiderman (Aug 8, 2013)

whats the catch


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 8, 2013)

hooker fish tacos


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 8, 2013)

With toe jam


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 8, 2013)

and blue cheese


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 9, 2013)

Touch the tip


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Aug 9, 2013)

Why smoke pubes?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

you smoke pubes?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

only the dank


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

and alittle crank


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

Edit double post


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 9, 2013)

Means double points


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

and bigger joints


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

what about bongs?


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

nope,smaller bongs


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

Pack 'em large!


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 9, 2013)

take fucking charge


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

using no lube


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

hit the wall


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

mad hamish said:


> pack 'em large!


really *really *large


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

little 'afro' bowls


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

the aero clones


----------



## spek9 (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck, THE COPS!


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

stay on top


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 9, 2013)

supply the love


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

for something else


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

given to me


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

here you go..


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Aug 9, 2013)

Gave him love?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

no, they're BROS


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

only girls allowed..


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

on the pole


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 9, 2013)

nubile ones, twirling


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

gasping for air


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

lets get drunk


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

go club hoppin.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

fuck.some bitches


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

Wheres oprah winfree


----------



## sgt john (Aug 9, 2013)

call Bush at home


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

three word sentences


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

she's porkin Obama


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 9, 2013)

for cheaper mortgage


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

cutting HER taxes


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

she sucks cock


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

up and down


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2013)

waiting for re-erection


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

cock not rock?


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

cold cocoa dick


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

oprah winfree rules..


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

at sucking cock


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

deep in her..


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 9, 2013)

And don't forget


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2013)

good ole minJJee


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

when spreading poo


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 9, 2013)

On your neighbor


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> oprah winfree rules..


she drools his'stick


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

needs a catapolt


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

into the asshole


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

with a big...


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 9, 2013)

F*ckin A, man.


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

talkin deep penetration


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

Huge fucking needle


----------



## rowlman (Aug 9, 2013)

in the throat


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

no the ANKLE


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

occasionally or daily


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

Not so good


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

the preacher said


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 9, 2013)

fuck it all


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 9, 2013)

to hell and


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

yo mama to


----------



## raiderman (Aug 9, 2013)

my girls ahottie


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 9, 2013)

bring her over


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 10, 2013)

to my house


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

so i can...


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

have some ramen


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> she drools his'stick


licks her lovebutton


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 10, 2013)

Double-click the mouse


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

double-click the clit?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

make her happy


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

give her dick


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

wheres my girlfriend


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 10, 2013)

spending your money


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 10, 2013)

On fuckin shoes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

chronic masturbation heals


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mind body soul


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

better than yoga?


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;RUblxg9Jr-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RUblxg9Jr-E[/video]


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 10, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> better than yoga?


If done right!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 10, 2013)

out of sight!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

public is better


----------



## raiderman (Aug 10, 2013)

on the bench


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

whip it out


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

its to big


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 10, 2013)

for inexperienced women


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

like oprah winfrey


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 11, 2013)

and Ricki Lake


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

Paris can manage....


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 11, 2013)

only one night


----------



## Crankyxr (Aug 11, 2013)

with Black Jesus


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 11, 2013)

at motel 6


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 11, 2013)

make daddy cry


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 11, 2013)

fucking breaking bad


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 12, 2013)

Is good shit


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 12, 2013)

Watched it yesterday


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hempy Ninja's back


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 12, 2013)

Whas up hempyninja


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 12, 2013)

now it begins


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Aug 12, 2013)

Then it ends


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ina mental institution


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 12, 2013)

with an IV


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

filled with LSD


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 12, 2013)

ahhh yes,, tripping


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sweet lets drive


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 13, 2013)

I got shotgun!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

Shotgun no blitz


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

John Madden fainted


----------



## rowlman (Aug 13, 2013)

from twinkie overdose


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 13, 2013)

on superbowl sunday


----------



## Foothills (Aug 13, 2013)

not on Monday ?


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

'Cause Sundays are


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

my suicide days


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 14, 2013)

Not for jesus


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

he has retired


----------



## rowlman (Aug 14, 2013)

and gone fishing


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 14, 2013)

with black jesus


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

on pimped jetskis


----------



## Perfextionist420 (Aug 14, 2013)

while smoking fatties


----------



## N0iZ (Aug 14, 2013)

invited Moses too


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 14, 2013)

who shot God


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

with hollow points


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

In the VULVA


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

at Bethlehem Manger


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

with some seals


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mary was impregnated


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

by polar bears


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

and Pontious Pilate


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

to earn bitcoins


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

In mexico city


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 15, 2013)

eating old tacos


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

extra hot sauce


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 15, 2013)

and fava beans


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

for French whores


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

who smoke's fire


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

in the Vatican


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

with his highness


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2013)

eating badass mushrooms


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

holding a crucifix


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2013)

under the stars


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

speaking in tongue


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 15, 2013)

And crying out


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

the lord's prayer


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2013)

while starting to


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

fondle alter boys


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2013)

under the alter


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

is a dungeon


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 15, 2013)

whipped and chained


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

by the holyspirit


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2013)

broken by the


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 15, 2013)

old rugged cross


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 15, 2013)

In the anus


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 15, 2013)

which is painful


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

like battery acid


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 15, 2013)

In your eyes


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 15, 2013)

HA! You're blind!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

Like Ray Charles


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

quick dose him


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 15, 2013)

with elephant sedative


----------



## beterthanjeff (Aug 15, 2013)

or some Haldol


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

Lets have fun!!!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 15, 2013)

Once upon atime,


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

reefer was cheap


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2013)

and available everywhere!!!!


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2013)

starting on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 16, 2013)

Tractor Pull Nationals!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

Exaust huffing fun!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

lost me there...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh no obamacare!


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 16, 2013)

oh yes maybe


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 16, 2013)

no never again!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

Taxcuts for billionaires


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 16, 2013)

haircuts for homeless


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pennies for middleclass


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

CEOS getta bonus


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

other people's cash


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 16, 2013)

where's my stash?


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 16, 2013)

who fucking knows


----------



## mycomaster (Aug 16, 2013)

Who? That bitch!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 16, 2013)

its in evidence


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 16, 2013)

Suddenly it happened


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 16, 2013)

everybody looked up


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 16, 2013)

and seen a


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 17, 2013)

turd swirling above


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 17, 2013)

it smelled like


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 17, 2013)

indian food, yum...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 17, 2013)

bloody vaginal belch


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 17, 2013)

Careful of projectiles...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

hitting the genitals


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 17, 2013)

smashed balls suck


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

Strong like bull!


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 17, 2013)

Midgets swim by


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

slurpin tha perch


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

said Val Kilmer


----------



## ebgood (Aug 17, 2013)

one sad morning


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

every prostitute retired


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Go to Hooters


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

titties and hotwings


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2013)

makes things fun!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

ice cold beer


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

free for children


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

12 or younger


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

toddlers get whiskey


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

only top shelf


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 17, 2013)

Drink for minime


----------



## Foothills (Aug 17, 2013)

Drink thirsty one


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

grandpa likes gin


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 17, 2013)

And young ladies


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

...and, the lavatory


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 17, 2013)

mixed with tonic


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hempy dosed grandma


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

^ see previous post


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 17, 2013)

for discounted pcp


----------



## eye exaggerate (Aug 17, 2013)

...or invisibility suit


----------



## rowlman (Aug 17, 2013)

my suits invisible


----------



## see4 (Aug 18, 2013)

because of you


----------



## direwolf71 (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't see4


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2013)

I eat lego's!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mostly for fun


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 18, 2013)

shitting brick houses


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 18, 2013)

She's mighty mighty


----------



## rowlman (Aug 18, 2013)

wet and tighty


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 18, 2013)

lord old mighty


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2013)

snap it shut


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2013)

before it bites


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

close your legs


----------



## main cola (Aug 19, 2013)

or open wide


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 19, 2013)

stuff it full


----------



## karousing (Aug 19, 2013)

within i hide


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

I hide in...


----------



## rowlman (Aug 19, 2013)

and say "cheese "


----------



## karousing (Aug 19, 2013)

red wine please


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 19, 2013)

for your period


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

big ass beyonce


----------



## SxIstew (Aug 19, 2013)

Correctly spelled BUTT


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 20, 2013)

big fat ass


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'd tap that


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

From the back


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

slam her hard


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Make her remember


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

her first creampie


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

She's in love


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

with freebase cocaine


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Needle jones too


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2013)

and diamond rings!


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> and diamond rings!


Shes high class


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

20 dollar ass


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

Found at bar


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

wearing no pants


----------



## ii dP ii (Aug 20, 2013)

gotta big scar


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

only one kidney


----------



## ii dP ii (Aug 20, 2013)

had a jalopy


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2013)

Had a jalopy?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

removed in Mexico


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

for 15 pesos


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

It failed miserably


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

but she survived


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2013)

that really sucks


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

for her husband


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

I just gotta say this thread thread cracks me the f up!!!!!!


----------



## Jimdamick (Aug 20, 2013)

who had insurance


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> for her husband


Whos now depressed


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

feed him Zoloft


----------



## beuffer420 (Aug 20, 2013)

He will forget


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 20, 2013)

drink ayahuasca daily


----------



## rowlman (Aug 20, 2013)

for healthy colon


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 20, 2013)

and gastrointestinal fortitude


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 20, 2013)

then one day..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 21, 2013)

an implosion occured


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 21, 2013)

New pants, NOW!


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2013)

Bend over sexy


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 22, 2013)

take it off


----------



## rowlman (Aug 22, 2013)

with your teeth


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

for the elderly


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 22, 2013)

and handicapped turtles


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

sold in Chinatown


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 22, 2013)

move very slow


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 22, 2013)

take the bus


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 22, 2013)

with Dirty Sanchez


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

whos mullet flows


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 22, 2013)

Bangbus bangbros yes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 22, 2013)

all are welcome


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 23, 2013)

pay ya money


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 23, 2013)

for backdoor beauty


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

one hour only


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

in God's brothel


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 23, 2013)

3 dollar entrance


----------



## rowlman (Aug 24, 2013)

includes holy lube


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 24, 2013)

rubbers are extra


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Aug 24, 2013)

Hit that raw


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 25, 2013)

at notel motel


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

you get crabs


----------



## rowlman (Aug 25, 2013)

and fresh lobster


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 25, 2013)

with extra butter


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 25, 2013)

side of potatoes


----------



## rowlman (Aug 25, 2013)

with sour cream


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

whiskey for dessert


----------



## Miracle jay (Aug 26, 2013)

Sick fine wines


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 26, 2013)

are for orgys


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

with hot moms


----------



## rowlman (Aug 27, 2013)

and their daughters


----------



## rizzlaking (Aug 27, 2013)

and their aunties


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 27, 2013)

who wear costumes


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 29, 2013)

Like lady Gaga


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 29, 2013)

for corrupt congressmen


----------



## rowlman (Aug 30, 2013)

to jizz on


----------



## hempyninja309 (Aug 30, 2013)

for tax dollars


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 31, 2013)

and free base


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 1, 2013)

liquid anesthesia recreationally


----------



## rowlman (Sep 1, 2013)

then run naked


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 1, 2013)

frequently falling unconscious


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 2, 2013)

in dirty puddles


----------



## Foothills (Sep 2, 2013)

filled with crap


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 2, 2013)

giving ya clap!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 2, 2013)

the vermont strain


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 2, 2013)

nothing but pain............


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 2, 2013)

in your lungs


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 2, 2013)

and your dead


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 2, 2013)

to your ex


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2013)

Kill her twice


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 2, 2013)

roll the dice


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 3, 2013)

take ya chance


----------



## Foothills (Sep 3, 2013)

wear loose pants


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 3, 2013)

lookin for romance..........


----------



## Foothills (Sep 3, 2013)

care to dance ?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 3, 2013)

Lets get jiggy


----------



## rowlman (Sep 3, 2013)

sqeal little piggy


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

Daddy really diggey


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 4, 2013)

with little piggy


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

big boss hog


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 4, 2013)

that's her name.....


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

hard to tame ?


----------



## Shawns (Sep 4, 2013)

name your game


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

sex with flame !


----------



## Shawns (Sep 4, 2013)

never ever again


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

where are you


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 4, 2013)

dirty doggin it!


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Behind the dumpster...


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

here I come


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

But where from?


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

from the back


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

No not there!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

OK I swear !


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 4, 2013)

its gluten free


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

Works for me


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 4, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 4, 2013)

As he walked


----------



## Foothills (Sep 4, 2013)

ya feelen lucky


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2013)

shake that ass


----------



## Foothills (Sep 5, 2013)

she have gas ?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2013)

I still would


----------



## Foothills (Sep 5, 2013)

me think too !


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 5, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> shake that ass


Woaaaah hot damn!!!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 5, 2013)

very nice can !


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 5, 2013)

hempyninja309 said:


> Woaaaah hot damn!!!


 and then this


----------



## Foothills (Sep 5, 2013)

that was great


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 6, 2013)

it was not


----------



## Shawns (Sep 6, 2013)

do it agian


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2013)

without lubracating Lulu


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 8, 2013)

pound that ass


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 8, 2013)

or pay dearly


----------



## rowlman (Sep 9, 2013)

up your rear,ye


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 9, 2013)

fucked it ^


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 9, 2013)

Now it's broken


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2013)

stupid ass phone


----------



## rowlman (Sep 10, 2013)

killed the story


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 10, 2013)

with voodoo magic


----------



## Foothills (Sep 10, 2013)

guts and glory


----------



## rowlman (Sep 11, 2013)

mop the ceiling


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 11, 2013)

with the entrails


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2013)

of those appealing


----------



## Foothills (Sep 13, 2013)

Hogs a squealing


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 13, 2013)

at meal time


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

give them cheese


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 13, 2013)

if you please


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

side of bacon


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 13, 2013)

The bacons fake


----------



## Foothills (Sep 13, 2013)

for heavens sake !!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2013)

there's a steak!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 13, 2013)

and baby snakes


----------



## burgertime2010 (Sep 13, 2013)

Together finding out


----------



## Foothills (Sep 13, 2013)

ribs so good


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2013)

ive got wood!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

is it pine???


----------



## Foothills (Sep 13, 2013)

big and fine ?


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

half the time


----------



## roseypeach (Sep 13, 2013)

Fine as wine


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

red Jesus wine


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 13, 2013)

your kinda stupid.......


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 13, 2013)

you're not your


----------



## Foothills (Sep 13, 2013)

tell me more !


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2013)

about that coldsore


----------



## Foothills (Sep 15, 2013)

not no more


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

three strippers went


----------



## Foothills (Sep 15, 2013)

up the pole


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2013)

two came down


----------



## Foothills (Sep 15, 2013)

one did not


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

she is floating


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2013)

around the ceiling


----------



## Foothills (Sep 15, 2013)

think she's high


----------



## rowlman (Sep 15, 2013)

or really light


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 15, 2013)

am I dreaming??


----------



## Foothills (Sep 15, 2013)

fine little thing


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 15, 2013)

hovering around the


----------



## Foothills (Sep 15, 2013)

horny old men


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2013)

dodging ceiling fans


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2013)

and sealing wax


----------



## Foothills (Sep 16, 2013)

then she landed


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 16, 2013)

inside out herself


----------



## Foothills (Sep 16, 2013)

and very wet


----------



## rowlman (Sep 16, 2013)

was the floor


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 16, 2013)

someone mop it


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 17, 2013)

with some bleach


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2013)

and her face


----------



## Foothills (Sep 17, 2013)

that's gonna burn


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 17, 2013)

this mans confused


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2013)

but not dazed?


----------



## Foothills (Sep 17, 2013)

good morning Vermont


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 17, 2013)

I smoke pot!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2013)

pots of pot


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 17, 2013)

Drunk pilots are


----------



## rowlman (Sep 17, 2013)

some nice fellows


----------



## beuffer420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Until they crash


----------



## Foothills (Sep 17, 2013)

There go stash !


----------



## rowlman (Sep 18, 2013)

jump before splash


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 18, 2013)

goose+engine=crash!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 19, 2013)

fresh goose mash


----------



## rowlman (Sep 19, 2013)

for those crackers


----------



## Foothills (Sep 19, 2013)

and some hash


----------



## rowlman (Sep 19, 2013)

caused a rash


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 19, 2013)

called asskissers delight


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 19, 2013)

a mooners plight


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

perch slurpin fool


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2013)

stay in school


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 20, 2013)

speaking of which..........


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 20, 2013)

Forever.... and.... ever....


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 20, 2013)

Using her dildo


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 20, 2013)

blasted my ass


----------



## rowlman (Sep 20, 2013)

while teaching class


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 20, 2013)

for wasted students


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 21, 2013)

cooking meth outside


----------



## Jer La Mota (Sep 21, 2013)

shake and bake


----------



## Orenius (Sep 21, 2013)

Their munchies met.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 21, 2013)

Heisenberg don't play....


----------



## Foothills (Sep 22, 2013)

not even today ?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 22, 2013)

im thinking yea!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 22, 2013)

I throw away


----------



## Foothills (Sep 22, 2013)

nothing at all


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 23, 2013)

because i sad


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2013)

and can't throw


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 23, 2013)

a big load


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2013)

just tiny dribbles


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 23, 2013)

so very wrong


----------



## Sand4x105 (Sep 23, 2013)

* She's how old? *


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 23, 2013)

ask for ID


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2013)

they're always real


----------



## Foothills (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope not !!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 23, 2013)

talkin crotch rot!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2013)

avoid that spot


----------



## hempyninja309 (Sep 23, 2013)

powdery mildew too!!!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 23, 2013)

taste like poo?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 24, 2013)

Let it be&#8203;.....


----------



## fssalaska (Sep 24, 2013)

Reply With Quote


----------



## VER D (Sep 24, 2013)

Versace Versace Versace


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh, it sprayed


----------



## rowlman (Sep 24, 2013)

so I stayed


----------



## Orenius (Sep 24, 2013)

perhaps you taste?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 24, 2013)

like lemonade eh?


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 24, 2013)

no lemonade yuk


----------



## Foothills (Sep 24, 2013)

You no like ?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2013)

monkey riding bike


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 25, 2013)

Me no like


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2013)

monkey riding bike?


----------



## Foothills (Sep 25, 2013)

Chimp on trike ?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2013)

fishing for pike


----------



## Foothills (Sep 25, 2013)

from the shore ?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 25, 2013)

through a door


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2013)

of shroomy spore


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 25, 2013)

eskimo tranny whore


----------



## rowlman (Sep 25, 2013)

still counts, score!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 25, 2013)

five to four ?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

six and nine ?


----------



## Foothills (Sep 25, 2013)

yours our mine ?


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 25, 2013)

most likely yours


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 25, 2013)

Kief on floor


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 26, 2013)

Post count whore


----------



## Foothills (Sep 26, 2013)

Daddy want more !


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 26, 2013)

weed god reborn


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2013)

and breast feeding


----------



## Foothills (Sep 28, 2013)

here kitty kitty !


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 28, 2013)

Its called rape!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 28, 2013)

Want to race?


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2013)

across her face


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 28, 2013)

into outer space


----------



## rowlman (Sep 28, 2013)

with Chevy Chase


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 28, 2013)

and Nancy Grace


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2013)

both wearing lace


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 29, 2013)

Fuck her face


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

leathered nancy grace!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

college's a waste


----------



## Foothills (Sep 29, 2013)

cure for taste !


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2013)

don't eat paste


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 29, 2013)

It's a waste


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

clam clit face


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2013)

was his nickname


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 29, 2013)

What a shame


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

protect from aids


----------



## Foothills (Sep 29, 2013)

As time Fades !


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2013)

tip your barmaids


----------



## Foothills (Sep 29, 2013)

before the raids


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

load 12 gauge


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 29, 2013)

herpa-ghonna-syphiliaids!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2013)

ruined prom night


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 29, 2013)

shit wasn't tight


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2013)

didn't smell right


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

left went right


----------



## rowlman (Sep 29, 2013)

then right again


----------



## ebgood (Sep 29, 2013)

down de hoooole


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

out the end


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 29, 2013)

butt nekkid please


----------



## Foothills (Sep 29, 2013)

around the horn


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm lovin it


----------



## chewberto (Sep 29, 2013)

In mcdonalds bathroom!


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 29, 2013)

With couchlock holmes


----------



## Foothills (Sep 29, 2013)

Double whopper sale


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Was too expensive


----------



## connerray (Sep 29, 2013)

Ahh shit look!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

pep to bismol


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 29, 2013)

A taco truck!


----------



## chewberto (Sep 29, 2013)

Pink like pussy


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Smell like fish


----------



## Dboi87 (Sep 29, 2013)

Bought fish tacos


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

nemo taste good


----------



## chewberto (Sep 29, 2013)

Dorie tastes better


----------



## tophertheB (Sep 29, 2013)

than a smelly


----------



## chewberto (Sep 29, 2013)

Belly button turd


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

little mermaid prostitution


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2013)

Disney dollars accepted


----------



## tophertheB (Sep 30, 2013)

no credit cards


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

everyone loves credit


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 30, 2013)

Card but mom


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

I eat lego's!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2013)

here ya go


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 30, 2013)

A Lego sandwich


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

now plastic poop


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

ouch and stuff...............


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

the doctor said


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

what you eat ?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

a little lamb


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2013)

and Mary too


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

no not Mary !


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 30, 2013)

she was infected


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

you silly boy


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 30, 2013)

What the fuck??


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 30, 2013)

she said, as


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 30, 2013)

she swallowed a


----------



## rowlman (Sep 30, 2013)

suspicious looking waffer


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

Date rape religion


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

Country fried pigeon !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

she's tasty too!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

sniffing that glue


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

pew pew pew....


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

black and blue


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

joe schmoe too?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

and george W


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

sometimes things disapeer!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

Bush I say !


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 30, 2013)

Vote for furburger


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

or vegan twat


----------



## chewberto (Sep 30, 2013)

Healty wank whistle!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

Blow my horn


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

lift my sack


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

never smoke crack


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

maybe not inhale


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 30, 2013)

foothills sexed goat


----------



## Jimdamick (Sep 30, 2013)

eating a lime


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

with huge eyes


----------



## chewberto (Sep 30, 2013)

For a Rodney


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

across the street


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 30, 2013)

for a treat


----------



## Foothills (Sep 30, 2013)

of lush grass


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2013)

in a dangerfield


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

with no Rodney


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2013)

or any respect


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2013)

I tell ya...


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 30, 2013)

watching the ladybugs


----------



## Foothills (Oct 1, 2013)

just eating away


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

wayyyy back when....


----------



## Foothills (Oct 1, 2013)

in eighteen ten


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

hempfield walk heaven


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2013)

to the 7-11


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

but was closed


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

hmmm now what?


----------



## rizzlaking (Oct 1, 2013)

3 finger doughnut


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2013)

came out alive


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

government is gone


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 1, 2013)

slurped tha perch!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 1, 2013)

what now, Lurch?


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2013)

pooped in church


----------



## Foothills (Oct 1, 2013)

then the search


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

on google showed


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 1, 2013)

the blonde riding


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

like a hoe


----------



## Situation420 (Oct 1, 2013)

On a bicycle


----------



## rowlman (Oct 1, 2013)

into a train


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

raped a man


----------



## Skunkybud (Oct 1, 2013)

His name, name


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 1, 2013)

with bling bling


----------



## Situation420 (Oct 1, 2013)

crackpipe in his


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

ass once again


----------



## rizzlaking (Oct 2, 2013)

taking deep hits


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 2, 2013)

from the bong


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 2, 2013)

hold it long


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

something went wrong


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

wife came in


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

saw her sister


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 2, 2013)

without a grin


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

took a spin


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

on her chin!


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 2, 2013)

while drinking gin


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 2, 2013)

seagrams,bombay, AGAIN!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 2, 2013)

misery and gin


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

then grilled sharkfin


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 2, 2013)

and lizard skins


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> and lizard skins


my lizard ' Buddy '


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

says " fuck you "


----------



## Foothills (Oct 2, 2013)

touch your toes


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 2, 2013)

to your nose


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

blind deaf hoe


----------



## Foothills (Oct 2, 2013)

ready to go !


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

feed her blow


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

yippie yie yoe


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 2, 2013)

mother breeder, heh...


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

is the way


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 2, 2013)

to the minions


----------



## rowlman (Oct 2, 2013)

if your gay


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 2, 2013)

or just happy


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 2, 2013)

on anti anxiety


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 2, 2013)

better call Saul


----------



## Foothills (Oct 3, 2013)

It's so big !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 3, 2013)

it's a WIG!


----------



## Sand4x105 (Oct 3, 2013)

WIG-

Wiggle it granny!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 3, 2013)

break it down


----------



## Foothills (Oct 3, 2013)

get it done


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 3, 2013)

got too much! [video=youtube_share;kRVwcPTnug8]http://youtu.be/kRVwcPTnug8[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 3, 2013)

aint nothing but

[youtube]5uMjrsmgfsA[/youtube]


----------



## rizzlaking (Oct 3, 2013)

but nothing aint


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)

anything at all


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)

unless its something


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 3, 2013)

about to fall


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)

on her face


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 3, 2013)

Caught a salmon


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)

smelling venereal disease


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 3, 2013)

from a nun


----------



## Hannnnigga (Oct 3, 2013)

on her period


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 3, 2013)

blood sucking fun


----------



## rowlman (Oct 3, 2013)

ass licking fun


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 4, 2013)

preist rapes son


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2013)

son gets gun


----------



## Foothills (Oct 4, 2013)

only fires one


----------



## HeadieNugz (Oct 4, 2013)

Now thats dank...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 4, 2013)

harvester of sorrow!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2013)

harvest more tomorrow


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 4, 2013)

errllll for sanity


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 4, 2013)

xx sized panties


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 4, 2013)

granny on xannies


----------



## rowlman (Oct 4, 2013)

turning into trannys


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 4, 2013)

tentacles penetrating fannies


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 4, 2013)

just shot bambi


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2013)

and then myself


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

Then made ramen


----------



## rowlman (Oct 5, 2013)

without the noodles


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 5, 2013)

Instead use poodles


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

moonshine for water


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> Instead use poodles


JINX...lol


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 5, 2013)

FuckJeffGoldbloom said:


> JINX...lol


Your pretty sick


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

said the cop


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2013)

to the gorilla


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

banana in hand


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

listening to Wham!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

Everything she wants


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 5, 2013)

isn't for sale


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

sham wow clean


----------



## chewberto (Oct 5, 2013)

Flick her bean!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

love my nuts


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

when in between


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

some fine jeans?


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

or american pie


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

the jordache look
[video=youtube_share;qAZP9i6MvSw]http://youtu.be/qAZP9i6MvSw[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

laugh out loud ^


----------



## chewberto (Oct 5, 2013)

Husky boys model


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

memory frikin lane...

[video=youtube;ROyRCWYEgIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROyRCWYEgIg[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

Rad, K-Tel


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

some crazy sht!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

Shogun Warriors Ruled!
[video=youtube_share;SbjoI47ARUs]http://youtu.be/SbjoI47ARUs[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ancient Chinese Secret?[video=youtube_share;BJP5f-fsHrs]http://youtu.be/BJP5f-fsHrs[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

I went bowling


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

A la Shatner

[video=youtube;vh2hiTS9_Ng]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh2hiTS9_Ng[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> I went bowling


tripping on molly?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

No, the step (lol)


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

osh kosh b'gosh


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

ah, baby steps


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 5, 2013)

What about Bob?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

in the nightgarden


----------



## chewberto (Oct 5, 2013)

Two hand touch


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

touch too much

[video=youtube;6hLLe7j_tKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hLLe7j_tKA[/video]


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

of lady lumps


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 5, 2013)

track suits galore


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 5, 2013)

not just italians


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

wear matching hats


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 6, 2013)

And matching thongs


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

whistling disco tunes


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 6, 2013)

combing their hair


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2013)

joey buttafucco overherrrrr!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 6, 2013)

How YOU DOIINNN


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

foeget a bough'dit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2013)

paulie walnuts wings!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2013)

At Bada Bing's


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 6, 2013)

eating chicken wings


----------



## chewberto (Oct 6, 2013)

Thinking bout things


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

like future flings


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2013)

Speaking of broads,


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

tires my tongue


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 6, 2013)

the bear growled


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 6, 2013)

when going down


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 6, 2013)

Affordable
Care
Act


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2013)

avoid cheese cracks


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 6, 2013)

holdin fat stacks


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

on snail tracks


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 6, 2013)

that were slimy


----------



## Fifis (Oct 6, 2013)

Like virgin pussy


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 6, 2013)

I smoke chromes!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 6, 2013)

with peyote gnomes


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 6, 2013)

screwed up dome


----------



## rowlman (Oct 6, 2013)

only drizzles foam


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 6, 2013)

the prince alberto


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 6, 2013)

with pink laces


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 6, 2013)

make silly faces


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

penetrate deep places!


----------



## Foothills (Oct 7, 2013)

erase all traces


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

terpene profiles pervade!


----------



## Foothills (Oct 7, 2013)

sun not shade


----------



## KelrDa (Oct 7, 2013)

alone with shit


----------



## Foothills (Oct 7, 2013)

at the parade


----------



## rizzlaking (Oct 7, 2013)

tip top grade


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2013)

just one hit


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 7, 2013)

vote for Mitt


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2013)

take another hit


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 7, 2013)

Dam just dam


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 7, 2013)

sour deez nuts


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

shoot da moon!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2013)

My cousin Strawberry


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

daves not here..................


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 7, 2013)

man.... two words


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 7, 2013)

we'er off topic


----------



## rowlman (Oct 7, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> we'er off topic


 yelled the Someacdude


----------



## darrellduaner (Oct 7, 2013)

rowlman said:


> yelled the Someacdude


who just finished..


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 7, 2013)

choking his chicken


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 7, 2013)

can you handle


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 7, 2013)

the fuckin' truth


----------



## chewberto (Oct 7, 2013)

You little bitch


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 8, 2013)

Heres a stitch


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 8, 2013)

for that itch


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2013)

borrowed from 'neer


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2013)

for his rear?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 8, 2013)

no, his ear


----------



## rowlman (Oct 8, 2013)

probably can't hear


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 8, 2013)

the doctor say


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2013)

that your elephantiasis


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 8, 2013)

was _not_ genital


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 8, 2013)

instead your legs


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 8, 2013)

look like potatoes


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 8, 2013)

What about those


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2013)

Someacdude said:


> What about those


asked the Someacdude


----------



## rizzlaking (Oct 9, 2013)

off his nut


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 9, 2013)

dude is spent!


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 9, 2013)

Behind on rent


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 9, 2013)

telephone booth kent


----------



## Boneman (Oct 9, 2013)

Lois is wet


----------



## rowlman (Oct 9, 2013)

in Bonemans sweat


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 9, 2013)

We done yet


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 9, 2013)

flag a jet


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 9, 2013)

lol ok thought this was a story


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 9, 2013)

over the ocean
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP5-qJSzDUg


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 9, 2013)

that is


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 9, 2013)

Whats my name


----------



## Urfacemypalm (Oct 9, 2013)

... uhh my name is Chuck Norris


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

duck duck, goose!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 10, 2013)

trolls on thread!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

grab the spray!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

Keep one handy


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 10, 2013)

well prepared eddie!


----------



## Urfacemypalm (Oct 10, 2013)

So I got up last night and made some waffles


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

out of asscheese


----------



## chewberto (Oct 10, 2013)

Blowhard rule breakers


----------



## rowlman (Oct 10, 2013)

break rules blowhardily


----------



## iBeko (Oct 11, 2013)

There was a boy​


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2013)

who couldn't count


----------



## chewberto (Oct 11, 2013)

To number three!


----------



## PattyWagon (Oct 11, 2013)

Only to ask


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2013)

" am I retarted? "


----------



## chewberto (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes, Blowhard retard!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 11, 2013)

"am I evil?"


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 11, 2013)

Those are liberals


----------



## PattyWagon (Oct 11, 2013)

And most conservatives


----------



## rowlman (Oct 11, 2013)

sometimes eat cheese


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 11, 2013)

dirtyho1968 said:


> "am I evil?"


are you man?


----------



## chewberto (Oct 11, 2013)

Enough to shit!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 11, 2013)

bricks of masculinity


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 11, 2013)

with barbed wire


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm afraid not


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 11, 2013)

but i know


----------



## chewberto (Oct 11, 2013)

It tastes good!


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 11, 2013)

comes out tough


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 11, 2013)

Like beef jerky


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 11, 2013)

With extra spice


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Oct 11, 2013)

get ona gel


----------



## mo2oregon (Oct 11, 2013)

For that ass


----------



## chewberto (Oct 11, 2013)

Turkey-basted booty hole!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 11, 2013)

or pumpkin spiced


----------



## chewberto (Oct 11, 2013)

Anal leakage mess


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2013)

View attachment 2854790
3 squares left


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Oct 12, 2013)

dotted with chunks


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 12, 2013)

of Milk Duds


----------



## chewberto (Oct 12, 2013)

And holiday cheer!


----------



## chewberto (Oct 12, 2013)

"You fucking fuck!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 12, 2013)

The Jaguars suck


----------



## roseypeach (Oct 13, 2013)

Think I'm stuck


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2013)

call tow truck


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 13, 2013)

Or just fuck


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 13, 2013)

Like a duck


----------



## chewberto (Oct 13, 2013)

Time to change


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 13, 2013)

Tired of fame


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2013)

rend and maim


----------



## rowlman (Oct 13, 2013)

the diagnosis insane


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 13, 2013)

The doctor said


----------



## chewberto (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice erection there!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2013)

bullet proof boner


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 13, 2013)

wont stop shotguns


----------



## Blue Wizard (Oct 13, 2013)

but tried anyway


----------



## chewberto (Oct 13, 2013)

Left dick holes


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 13, 2013)

exit stage right


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2013)

heavens to mergatroid!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2013)

don't snort altoids


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 14, 2013)

warranty it voids


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2013)

and causes hemoroids


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2013)

While watching Herculoids


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2013)

and shooting steriods


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 14, 2013)

Which can cause


----------



## rowlman (Oct 14, 2013)

micro sized balls


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Oct 15, 2013)

like Chef Boyardee


----------



## RajeshKumar1 (Oct 15, 2013)

nice Story Sir Thanks For Provide Us


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 15, 2013)

climb the walls


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2013)

crawl the floor


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 15, 2013)

mind the store


----------



## rizzlaking (Oct 15, 2013)

oh Rajeshkumar1 really


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2013)

with extra cheese


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2013)

Don't snort klonopin


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 15, 2013)

smoke with mannequins


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

RajeshKumar1 said:


> nice Story Sir Thanks For Provide Us


these three things


----------



## CrackoryRaps (Oct 15, 2013)

birth life death ---- banggggg best story evaaaa


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> smoke with mannequins


them stoic feminins


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

CrackoryRaps said:


> birth life death ---- banggggg best story evaaaa


minus four points


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2013)

now you drink


----------



## Jer La Mota (Oct 15, 2013)

with jack daniels


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 15, 2013)

and Jimmy Beam


----------



## rowlman (Oct 15, 2013)

and buddy weiser


----------



## Someacdude (Oct 16, 2013)

until you cant


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 16, 2013)

light a bowl


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2013)

of mashed potatos


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 16, 2013)

with a torch


----------



## Sand4x105 (Oct 16, 2013)

Republicans Blinked Again...


----------



## rowlman (Oct 16, 2013)

with a torch


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 16, 2013)

for a bowl


----------



## Foothills (Oct 17, 2013)

or the bong


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 17, 2013)

bang a gong


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Foothills (Oct 17, 2013)

scream and shout !!


----------



## ii dP ii (Oct 17, 2013)

just lie about.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2013)

and scarf out


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 17, 2013)

then barf out


----------



## Balzac89 (Oct 17, 2013)

my asshole, turned


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 17, 2013)

and it said


----------



## Keif. (Oct 18, 2013)

"I'm a mess"


----------



## Foothills (Oct 18, 2013)

and must confess


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 18, 2013)

a little tenderness


----------



## Foothills (Oct 18, 2013)

and fresh air


----------



## billy4479 (Oct 18, 2013)

with out warning


----------



## Foothills (Oct 18, 2013)

She was there !


----------



## rowlman (Oct 19, 2013)

with her sister


----------



## Foothills (Oct 20, 2013)

and perfumed air


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 20, 2013)

from skunk's derriere


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2013)

was her underwear


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 21, 2013)

stained, I swear!


----------



## Foothills (Oct 21, 2013)

smells down there


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 21, 2013)

in the cave


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone see Dave?


----------



## Foothills (Oct 21, 2013)

Lost at sea !!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 21, 2013)

sippin' on tea


----------



## Foothills (Oct 21, 2013)

salty and free


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2013)

save your pee


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 21, 2013)

it's getting stormy


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 21, 2013)

arrr, me matey


----------



## Foothills (Oct 21, 2013)

Help I say !!!


----------



## rowlman (Oct 21, 2013)

you must pay


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 21, 2013)

I say nay&#8203;.....


----------



## ebgood (Oct 21, 2013)

suck my balls


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2013)

are always bouncing


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 22, 2013)

to the left


----------



## Foothills (Oct 22, 2013)

and the right


----------



## rowlman (Oct 22, 2013)

its my belief


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 22, 2013)

my big balls


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 22, 2013)

knock bitches out


----------



## Foothills (Oct 22, 2013)

without a doubt


----------



## Foothills (Oct 23, 2013)

But then again ??


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2013)

turtles and whores


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2013)

both hate the....


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 25, 2013)

sand up their


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

shells and conches?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2013)

one is naughty...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

one is good


----------



## Foothills (Oct 25, 2013)

The naughty one ?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

I'd say, yes


----------



## Foothills (Oct 25, 2013)

Right, good guess


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 25, 2013)

how they bless


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 25, 2013)

nun's big breasts


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 25, 2013)

lol, oops...stoned


----------



## Foothills (Oct 25, 2013)

You dirty hoe !!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 25, 2013)

Loves me breastesess


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 25, 2013)

they feel bestesess


----------



## Foothills (Oct 25, 2013)

when they restlesses


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 25, 2013)

on my chestesess


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2013)

with their breastesess


----------



## rowlman (Oct 25, 2013)

couldn't help myselfnesess


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Oct 25, 2013)

From chronic masterbation


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 26, 2013)

with axle grease


----------



## Foothills (Oct 26, 2013)

need a piece


----------



## rowlman (Oct 26, 2013)

of mind release


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 26, 2013)

with an order


----------



## Foothills (Oct 26, 2013)

from the top


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2013)

don't cross borders


----------



## Foothills (Oct 26, 2013)

disobeyed my orders


----------



## rowlman (Oct 28, 2013)

selling broken crackpipes


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2013)

to addicted snipes


----------



## Foothills (Oct 28, 2013)

along the way


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 28, 2013)

toking a Marley


----------



## rowlman (Oct 28, 2013)

crashing the Harley


----------



## Foothills (Oct 28, 2013)

feeling so fine


----------



## sagvag (Oct 29, 2013)

He then realized


----------



## Foothills (Oct 30, 2013)

He had lost


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Oct 30, 2013)

his left nut


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2013)

at pizza hut


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2013)

playing putt putt


----------



## Foothills (Oct 30, 2013)

anyone for meatballs ?


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2013)

Transvaginal mesh implant?
(just heard a commercial for this while skimming through RIU. Wasn't paying attention to tv but WTF is this?)


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds pretty dangerous


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 30, 2013)

a meshy procedure


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 30, 2013)

better wear gloves


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2013)

and safety goggles


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 31, 2013)

the mind boggles


----------



## Foothills (Oct 31, 2013)

I like fish


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 31, 2013)

smelling taco sauce


----------



## Foothills (Oct 31, 2013)

with the boss ?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2013)

mk44 is boss [video=youtube_share;nH3P9jChh80]http://youtu.be/nH3P9jChh80[/video]


----------



## rowlman (Oct 31, 2013)

bushmastering since birth


----------



## Foothills (Oct 31, 2013)

big wide girth


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 31, 2013)

finding holes aplenty


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)

in my pumpkin


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween Everybody!


----------



## Foothills (Oct 31, 2013)

Same to you !!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2013)

Trick or Treat


----------



## rowlman (Nov 1, 2013)

smell my feet


----------



## Foothills (Nov 1, 2013)

give me something


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2013)

to eat, but.....


----------



## Foothills (Nov 1, 2013)

make it good


----------



## retrofuzz (Nov 1, 2013)

something like them


----------



## clint308 (Nov 1, 2013)

the hash cookies


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2013)

smelled so good


----------



## Foothills (Nov 1, 2013)

nice and warm


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

like Lily's pu...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 1, 2013)

you eat corn?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2013)

let me look


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

I watch porn


----------



## Foothills (Nov 1, 2013)

toot the horn


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 2, 2013)

for first born


----------



## Foothills (Nov 2, 2013)

poor girl's torn


----------



## retrofuzz (Nov 2, 2013)

between pork loin


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 2, 2013)

someone stuffed coins


----------



## clint308 (Nov 2, 2013)

in my pocket


----------



## Foothills (Nov 2, 2013)

then he said


----------



## ebgood (Nov 2, 2013)

im rich biatch!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 3, 2013)

have an itch?


----------



## Foothills (Nov 3, 2013)

yes, it's bad


----------



## clint308 (Nov 3, 2013)

When that sad


----------



## Foothills (Nov 3, 2013)

itchy nuts bad !


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 3, 2013)

stinky fingers rad


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 3, 2013)

sticky note pad


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2013)

for her face


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Nov 4, 2013)

Murder death kill


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2013)

rainbows unicorns pudding


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 4, 2013)

raping, pillaging, looting


----------



## rowlman (Nov 4, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> raping, pillaging, looting


summer vacation memories


----------



## clint308 (Nov 4, 2013)

by the sea


----------



## Foothills (Nov 5, 2013)

wild and free


----------



## rowlman (Nov 6, 2013)

hooker killing spree


----------



## Foothills (Nov 6, 2013)

unless it's free


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2013)

three pages away


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 9, 2013)

three pages back


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2013)

Athos, Porthos, Arimas


----------



## rowlman (Nov 9, 2013)

Vodka, Gin, Rum


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 9, 2013)

misery and gin


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2013)

laughter and cocaine


----------



## Foothills (Nov 10, 2013)

weed for pain !!


----------



## Justforme11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Damn... Another stain!


----------



## Foothills (Nov 10, 2013)

watch the walls !!


----------



## Justforme11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Massive white drips


----------



## Foothills (Nov 10, 2013)

big red lips


----------



## rowlman (Nov 10, 2013)

chewed off nips


----------



## Foothills (Nov 10, 2013)

very sore tips


----------



## Justforme11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mmmm, mmmmmmmm, goooooooood


----------



## clint308 (Nov 11, 2013)

milk milk lemonade


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 11, 2013)

work work work


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 11, 2013)

Row Row Row


----------



## clint308 (Nov 11, 2013)

found out now


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2013)

don't know how


----------



## clint308 (Nov 11, 2013)

the turtle drowned


----------



## rowlman (Nov 11, 2013)

probably fooling around


----------



## Foothills (Nov 11, 2013)

under water again


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

sharks well fed


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2013)

BOOM! sharks dead.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 12, 2013)

here comes sharknado


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

shark fin soup?


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 12, 2013)

two door coupe


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 12, 2013)

cowl lifter scoop?


----------



## rowlman (Nov 12, 2013)

drivin by Snoop


----------



## clint308 (Nov 12, 2013)

drinking gin n juice


----------



## dunnyluv (Nov 13, 2013)

dont spin it


----------



## clint308 (Nov 13, 2013)

you''ll get sick


----------



## Foothills (Nov 13, 2013)

I like weed


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 13, 2013)

so please proceed!


----------



## clint308 (Nov 13, 2013)

with dank weed


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

from moms stash


----------



## clint308 (Nov 13, 2013)

in the box


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

under the dresser


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 13, 2013)

more is lesser


----------



## clint308 (Nov 13, 2013)

open the letter


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

with your teeth


----------



## Foothills (Nov 13, 2013)

any good news ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

check the paper


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 13, 2013)

My Insurance Canceled


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

cause you suck


----------



## Foothills (Nov 13, 2013)

at paying bills ?


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 13, 2013)

don't we all


----------



## Foothills (Nov 13, 2013)

Banks Shall Fall !!


----------



## clint308 (Nov 13, 2013)

Tree's grow tall


----------



## Foothills (Nov 13, 2013)

I've one ball


----------



## clint308 (Nov 13, 2013)

between my legs


----------



## Foothills (Nov 14, 2013)

swinging in the


----------



## rowlman (Nov 14, 2013)

mouth of hookers


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 14, 2013)

Whilst smoking trees


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 14, 2013)

in the breeze


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 14, 2013)

Skin flute playing


----------



## clint308 (Nov 14, 2013)

five knuckle shuffle


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

Non profit prostitutes!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2013)

are still whores


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 15, 2013)

ford smokes crack


----------



## Foothills (Nov 15, 2013)

they stink too


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2013)

but cleanup nice


----------



## Foothills (Nov 15, 2013)

love to entice


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2013)

I like rice


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 15, 2013)

rice is nice.


----------



## Jimdamick (Nov 15, 2013)

full of lice


----------



## Foothills (Nov 15, 2013)

deer camp mice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 15, 2013)

chop and dice


----------



## clint308 (Nov 15, 2013)

those aren't mice


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2013)

black rat splice!


----------



## Foothills (Nov 16, 2013)

With savory spice !!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 16, 2013)

pass a slice


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 16, 2013)

jimi is nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![video=youtube;EMeCm4d8F5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMeCm4d8F5U&amp;feature=share&amp;list=PLRW5QHYDcO w99g3zo14Hnh5k2_I_67oON[/video]


----------



## clint308 (Nov 16, 2013)

that will suffice


----------



## Foothills (Nov 17, 2013)

with Italian Ice


----------



## rowlman (Nov 17, 2013)

in whiskey, twice


----------



## clint308 (Nov 17, 2013)

now i'm drunk


----------



## banks dank (Nov 17, 2013)

Rolled a blunt

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 5020T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## clint308 (Nov 17, 2013)

puff puff give


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2013)

...puff ( runs away)


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 18, 2013)

discouraged deer hunters


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2013)

with blunt inhand


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 18, 2013)

shoot then sleep


----------



## Foothills (Nov 18, 2013)

blood will seep


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 18, 2013)

out ya nose


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 18, 2013)

first your money


----------



## Foothills (Nov 18, 2013)

then the hoes


----------



## budman111 (Nov 18, 2013)

got shot by


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2013)

The Hoe Shooter


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 18, 2013)

mad dog morgan!!!!!!!!!!!!!![video=youtube_share;yrx2tgJZn6g]http://youtu.be/yrx2tgJZn6g[/video]


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 18, 2013)

the paper boy


----------



## rowlman (Nov 18, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> the paper boy


suffers from pulpuslacerataphobia


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 18, 2013)

rowlman said:


> suffers from pulpuslacerataphobia


hell, me too


----------



## clint308 (Nov 18, 2013)

i'm not well


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm not sick


----------



## clint308 (Nov 18, 2013)

im just happy


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 18, 2013)

cool and slick


----------



## Foothills (Nov 18, 2013)

square and thick


----------



## Liddle (Nov 18, 2013)

back and forth.


----------



## clint308 (Nov 18, 2013)

up and down


----------



## rowlman (Nov 19, 2013)

in and out


----------



## Foothills (Nov 19, 2013)

scream and shout !


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 19, 2013)

bull pout snatch!


----------



## Foothills (Nov 19, 2013)

something sounds fishy !


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 19, 2013)

What's up fools?


----------



## Foothills (Nov 19, 2013)

Smokem piece pipe !!


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2013)

pass that shit


----------



## Foothills (Nov 20, 2013)

take it bro


----------



## rowlman (Nov 20, 2013)

make it glow


----------



## Foothills (Nov 20, 2013)

let her flo


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 20, 2013)

let it grow


----------



## morganic1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Like a pro


----------



## Foothills (Nov 20, 2013)

smoke dat bud !!


----------



## clint308 (Nov 20, 2013)

toke that shit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2013)

just alittle bit


----------



## Foothills (Nov 21, 2013)

nice big hit


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2013)

hold that shit


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 21, 2013)

Little Bit Longer


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 21, 2013)

just a little


----------



## Sand4x105 (Nov 21, 2013)

longer now yes...


----------



## Foothills (Nov 21, 2013)

blow it out !


----------



## rowlman (Nov 21, 2013)

your fuckin ass


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 21, 2013)

With some gas.


----------



## Foothills (Nov 21, 2013)

Toke and Pass !


----------



## clint308 (Nov 21, 2013)

dude has class


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 21, 2013)

In a glass


----------



## Foothills (Nov 21, 2013)

To the ass !


----------



## clint308 (Nov 21, 2013)

that shit stinks


----------



## srh88 (Nov 21, 2013)

you sniffed ass?


----------



## clint308 (Nov 22, 2013)

no fingered ass


----------



## srh88 (Nov 22, 2013)

clint308 said:


> no fingered ass


and licked it?


----------



## clint308 (Nov 22, 2013)

just the finger !


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2013)

lick that ass


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2013)

be her hero


----------



## clint308 (Nov 22, 2013)

lick that zero


----------



## Foothills (Nov 22, 2013)

beware of crack


----------



## clint308 (Nov 22, 2013)

attack the crack


----------



## Foothills (Nov 22, 2013)

Nail it Jack !!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 22, 2013)

damn computer hacks


----------



## Adjorr (Nov 22, 2013)

clear history fast


----------



## rowlman (Nov 22, 2013)

is crack back?


----------



## Foothills (Nov 22, 2013)

she no lack ??


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2013)

Empty your sack


----------



## robert 14617 (Nov 27, 2013)

on her back


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 27, 2013)

demand a sandwich


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 27, 2013)

Tomorrow is thanksgiving


----------



## hempyninja309 (Nov 27, 2013)

dose the family


----------



## rowlman (Nov 27, 2013)

and rob them


----------



## Foothills (Nov 28, 2013)

respect the Indians !


----------



## rowlman (Nov 28, 2013)

then rob them


----------



## Dubsy (Nov 28, 2013)

gave it back


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 28, 2013)

gave it away


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2013)

round 2 time


----------



## clint308 (Nov 28, 2013)

Nom nom nom


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2013)

so full now!


----------



## clint308 (Nov 28, 2013)

smoke time now


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 28, 2013)

big fat joint


----------



## clint308 (Nov 29, 2013)

here we come


----------



## rowlman (Dec 2, 2013)

there we go


----------



## Foothills (Dec 4, 2013)

That Dirty Hoe !!


----------



## rowlman (Dec 6, 2013)

has anal fro


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2013)

wax dat ass



[video=youtube;rVIIUaWxvb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVIIUaWxvb8[/video]


----------



## Foothills (Dec 7, 2013)

toke some grass


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2013)

Go Michigan State


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 7, 2013)

love don't hate


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 7, 2013)

But hating aint


----------



## rowlman (Dec 7, 2013)

even started yet


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2014)

Clean your room!


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 23, 2014)

suck my dick.


----------



## Sand4x105 (Jan 23, 2014)

"You Turned Hermie?"


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2014)

ecsdf1 said:


> suck my dick.


...cries little ecsdf1


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 23, 2014)

you silly wabbit


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2014)

tricks are for


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2014)

hookers on stroll


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2014)

how they roll


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 23, 2014)

out of control


----------



## rowlman (Jan 23, 2014)

working both holes


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jan 23, 2014)

for discount prices


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 23, 2014)

with various devices


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn, missed it


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 23, 2014)

well, try again


----------



## rowlman (Jan 24, 2014)

wipe your chin


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 24, 2014)

You little sin


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 24, 2014)

fondle my chestnut


----------



## anzohaze (Jan 24, 2014)

Bitch or ill


----------



## RAWise (Jan 24, 2014)

Puff puff pass

Sent from my M886 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 24, 2014)

to that lass


----------



## rowlman (Jan 25, 2014)

thru some glass


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 25, 2014)

smack dat ass


----------



## srh88 (Jan 25, 2014)

bananas bananas bananas


----------



## rowlman (Jan 26, 2014)

sorry, spin again


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

with that wrap


----------



## nobodycanknow (Mar 27, 2014)

between my legs


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 27, 2014)

squeezing midget heads


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

like pussing zits


----------



## Foothills (Mar 27, 2014)

I want spring


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

in my step


----------



## Foothills (Mar 27, 2014)

Sativa like pep


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

Curly Moe Shemp


----------



## Foothills (Mar 27, 2014)

all smoked hemp


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

tied in knots


----------



## jtdubz (Mar 27, 2014)

Watch your temps


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

smokin hash bots


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

having weird thoughts


----------



## HoLE (Mar 27, 2014)

sleeping on cots


----------



## jrainman (Mar 28, 2014)

Doing acid blots


----------



## thump easy (Mar 28, 2014)

fuck fucken haters...


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 28, 2014)

Shroomin and groovin


----------



## Foothills (Mar 29, 2014)

Deep in the ?


----------



## jtdubz (Mar 29, 2014)

South I found


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Mar 29, 2014)

me a gal&#8203;,,,,


----------



## Foothills (Mar 29, 2014)

near a canal


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)

her tits, wow


----------



## CannaCole (Apr 7, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> her tits, wow


Where dem titties?


----------



## Foothills (Apr 7, 2014)

I got em !


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 4, 2014)

cmon y'all let's


----------



## april (Aug 4, 2014)

Sweaty..stinky..dirty !


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 4, 2014)

pissfuck and shit


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 4, 2014)

chop trim dry


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 4, 2014)

those sexy pistils


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 6, 2014)

before they can


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

fall into the


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 6, 2014)

evil clutches of


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

the wicked and


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 6, 2014)

diabolical evil genius


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

who threw the


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 6, 2014)

terrible uncle buck


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> terrible uncle buck


over the rainbow


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 6, 2014)

and into the


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

bottomless pit of


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 6, 2014)

RIU. There he


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

fired up volcano


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

then shot the


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

shit with friends


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 6, 2014)

and continued to


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

do his tarzan


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 6, 2014)

dropping race baits


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

and throwing those


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 6, 2014)

traps made for


----------



## cassinfo (Aug 6, 2014)

Yo momma's face


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

and once done


----------



## cassinfo (Aug 6, 2014)

She wanted more


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 6, 2014)

than he could


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

Ever give her


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2014)

Touch my balls.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

She said as


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

She touched herself


----------



## Growan (Aug 7, 2014)

"Delete this thread"


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 7, 2014)

she moaned erotically


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 7, 2014)

and save the


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 7, 2014)

mangled severed penis


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

For when I


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 7, 2014)

Really _am _hungry.


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

and off work


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

so that I


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

can finally enjoy


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

smoking this big


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

phallus shaped funyon


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

while eating a


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

weed laced pastry.


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

She grabbed her


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 7, 2014)

bedazzled pocket rocket


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2014)

skeet skeet skeet


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

a loud bang


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 7, 2014)

happens just as


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

the shit hits


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

the ground. Suddenly


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

without warning, the


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

rocket exploded into


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 7, 2014)

and out of


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

the orifices of


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

the deepest, darkest


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

one can put


----------



## cassinfo (Aug 7, 2014)

In his bunghole.


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 7, 2014)

Soaking wet vagina


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 7, 2014)

needs constant ventilation


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

or it will


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 7, 2014)

smell like an


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

anaerobic nightmare, mostly.


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

When cured properly,


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 7, 2014)

smells like roses.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 7, 2014)

and teen spirit


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 7, 2014)

that guy took


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Aug 8, 2014)

A fistful of


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 8, 2014)

nickels to the


----------



## a senile fungus (Aug 8, 2014)

Coinstar© machine, then


----------



## Maris (Aug 8, 2014)

Com togethere one more time


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 8, 2014)

WHATFG said:


> nickels to the



three legged tranny


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 8, 2014)

who enjoyed putting


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2014)

truckers in basements


----------



## MightyMike530 (Aug 9, 2014)

and hanging chidren


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 9, 2014)

like Jeffrey Nomer


----------



## WHATFG (Aug 10, 2014)

By their tiny


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Aug 10, 2014)

itsy bitsy necks


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 28, 2014)

said the ewok


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 28, 2014)

to the troll


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 28, 2014)

As they bent


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 28, 2014)

down to drink


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 28, 2014)

From the goblet


----------



## Growan (Nov 29, 2014)

of Finshaggy's sister.


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 29, 2014)

After that bradburry,


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 29, 2014)

and on to


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 29, 2014)

the woods he


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 29, 2014)

Touched his sister


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 29, 2014)

she kicked him


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

My wee balls


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

he painfully exclaimed


----------



## seek guy (Nov 29, 2014)

Ur gunna kiss


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 29, 2014)

my long, slender


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 29, 2014)

creamy white thigh


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 29, 2014)

With your butthole


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 29, 2014)

after licking his


----------



## bradburry (Nov 29, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> After that bradburry,


HOLD ON !!!!!!!










JUST WAIT ONE MINUTE!!!!















WAIT WAIT WAIT !!!!!!





















ok you may continue 
happy thanksgiving( if it still is idk?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 29, 2014)

microscopic lady clitoris


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 29, 2014)

That vibrates aggressively


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

Against my swinging


----------



## bradburry (Nov 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Against my swinging


sup whodat


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 29, 2014)

armadillo and possum


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2014)

placed my balls


----------



## roseypeach (Nov 29, 2014)

on top of


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 29, 2014)

old smokey and


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 29, 2014)

whistled that tune


----------



## seek guy (Nov 29, 2014)

In her ear


----------



## ODanksta (Nov 30, 2014)

Ear hole porno


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

This is too


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

hard. Someone Please


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

resurrect the 5


----------



## Hookabelly (Dec 2, 2014)

word story thread


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 2, 2014)

Ok I will!


----------



## seek guy (Dec 4, 2014)

I want to see hookabelly


----------



## rowlman (Dec 5, 2014)

run for president


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 5, 2014)

or state senator


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 5, 2014)

whichever proves to


----------



## KLITE (Dec 5, 2014)

need less undergarmments


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 6, 2014)

To perform the


----------



## seek guy (Dec 6, 2014)

belly dance naked


----------



## T macc (Mar 4, 2015)

and spit fire


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 4, 2015)

like no other


----------



## T macc (Mar 4, 2015)

quit his job


----------



## HoLE (Mar 4, 2015)

to become a



Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## T macc (Mar 4, 2015)

undercover bum licker


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 4, 2015)

Bum meaning ass


----------



## WHATFG (Mar 4, 2015)

and vice versa


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 4, 2015)

and he sings


----------



## Liddle (Mar 4, 2015)

a solemn tune


----------



## HoLE (Mar 4, 2015)

that goes like


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 4, 2015)

Chicka bow wow


----------



## Liddle (Mar 4, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Chicka bow wow


only more solemn


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 5, 2015)

While checking tits


----------



## Cobnobuler (Mar 5, 2015)

He became aroused


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 5, 2015)

and his erection


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2015)

Is bent like


----------



## HoLE (Mar 5, 2015)

a broken pretzel


Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## edsthreads (Mar 19, 2015)

Meanwhile, Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2015)

writes a book

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 19, 2015)

Smokin good herb


----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2015)

while lubing his

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## 420God (Dec 2, 2015)

shaft for the


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 2, 2015)

unremitting penetration of


----------



## ODanksta (Dec 2, 2015)

Jesus in your


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 2, 2015)

Poop shoot. Furthermore


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 2, 2015)

yogurt is beneficial


----------



## The_Herban_Legend (Dec 2, 2015)

Fuck The Police

Bingo on Friday


----------



## 420God (Dec 2, 2015)

after we get


----------



## bu$hleaguer (Dec 2, 2015)

Dingleberries like grapefruits


----------



## 420God (Jan 12, 2016)

weighing you down


----------



## Somen1994 (Jan 12, 2016)

like huge buds


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 12, 2016)

On your g-string


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 12, 2016)

in the butt


----------



## Norre (Jan 16, 2016)

you see often


----------



## ArcticOrange (Jan 16, 2016)

Times when a


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 16, 2016)

Hit and run


----------



## qazzzzzz (Jan 16, 2016)

to the place


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 16, 2016)

I was born


----------



## srh88 (Jan 16, 2016)

A confused panda


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 16, 2016)

with a humongous


----------



## Eltomcat (Jan 16, 2016)

Three legged bitch


----------



## Lormand (Jan 18, 2016)

decided to fly


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 18, 2016)

A stealth bomber


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2016)

armed with Pinworm


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Dropped a phattie


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 18, 2016)

Right over Baghdad


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 18, 2016)

pew, he said


----------



## MichaelRF (Jan 18, 2016)

light and fire


----------



## Boneman (Jan 20, 2016)

Blood and Guts


----------



## DropWalk (Jan 20, 2016)

Make me high


----------



## Tarquinia (Jan 21, 2016)

a hungry vampire


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 21, 2016)

starved to death


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 22, 2016)

sucking on a


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 22, 2016)

big fat popsicle


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Jan 22, 2016)

that stood erect


----------



## Manclook (Jan 23, 2016)

and looks excited


----------



## phaquetoo (Jan 23, 2016)

and soon disapeared!


----------



## Beemo (Jan 23, 2016)

you mad bruh?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm freezing my


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 11, 2016)

lips hurt real


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 11, 2016)

Chicks with Dicks...


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2016)

Ohh, Tyler, you


----------



## Eltomcat (Feb 20, 2016)

Wanna spank me?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 20, 2016)

With slurped perch?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 20, 2016)

Praise the Sun.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

Weeze the juice


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 20, 2016)

What the fuck


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

is going on??....


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 20, 2016)

Gleaming the cube?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

shining the bowl?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

waxing the cone?


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

polishing the crystal....


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 20, 2016)

moisturizing the interior


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 9, 2016)

cleaning the mess


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (Mar 9, 2016)

popping the can


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 10, 2016)

Polishing the pipe


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 10, 2016)

polishing my bayonet


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 10, 2016)

While porking my


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 29, 2016)

sister's black lab


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 29, 2016)

with a glistening


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 29, 2016)

Red rocket and


----------



## ColoHead (Apr 29, 2016)

Canine ass chaps


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2016)

Prince died. Sucks...


----------



## ColoHead (Apr 29, 2016)

Dog's inspiration lost


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2016)

Penis HUGE. OUCH!


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 29, 2016)

The poodle bites!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2016)

Dog the bounty


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 29, 2016)

hunter of criminals...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Apr 30, 2016)

and beads, too


----------



## thebonzaseedbank (May 2, 2016)

pearly white teeth


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 17, 2016)

On the floor


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2016)

busted to pieces


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

drain needs enema


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2016)

slurpee's the best


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 17, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> slurpee's the best








Nicholas Cage cat


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 17, 2016)

Has ass fleas


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

i got fucked


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

over the weekend


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

car broke down


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

engine blew off


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

2000 dollars fix


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

bootycall from live


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

still wants sex


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Aug 17, 2016)

i got raped


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Nicholas Cage cat


LMFAO!!!

ok y'all..this is a STORY..three words to continue..so for this...

it was stinky


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 17, 2016)

It was dank


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2016)

and super fucking


----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 17, 2016)

Boring without cookies


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 17, 2016)

getting fucked up


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 17, 2016)

roll to go


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 17, 2016)

tropicalcannabispatient said:


> i got fucked


In the ass???


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2016)

and back down


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Grabass pollen chuckers


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Grabass pollen chuckers


like @Dankonomics_genetics


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Probs......theres MANY


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Probs......theres MANY


re-inventing the wheel


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Dreaded open wing!!!!!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Dreaded open wing!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3760374


attacks death star


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Lukes now DARKSIDE


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

DARKSIDE lives matter


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2016)

but olives matter


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 18, 2016)

To your starfish


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2016)

they suck the


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Mudsharks dirty dirty


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> like @Dankonomics_genetics


That's fucking funny.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 18, 2016)

I hate olives.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I hate olives.


but olives matter


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

all lives don't


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Found my prostate!!!!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Found my prostate!!!!!


found it first


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 18, 2016)

Indeed you did


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 18, 2016)

After that squid


----------



## roseypeach (Aug 18, 2016)

shucked its ass


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2016)

With great velocity


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

It was time


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Fuck yo' faaaaaaaaaace.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

I GOT NOTHIN''''


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

Except my ganj


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Boiled my roots.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Boiled my roots.


unnecessary for organics


Rm3 uses chems


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> unnecessary for organics
> 
> 
> Rm3 uses chems


RM3 told me.

To do this.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Yea that's my point, he uses jacks classic so he needs to do something to avoid the taste of synthetic ferts. I thought you were all organic? If so, then no need to flush or boil. Just water as normal and harvest when ready.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea that's my point, he uses jacks classic so he needs to do something to avoid the taste of synthetic ferts. I thought you were all organic? If so, then no need to flush or boil. Just water as normal and harvest when ready.


It isn't a flush. It kills the roots and suffocates the plant, forcing it to draw the rest of its energy from the leaves and it also begins the fermentation process.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It isn't a flush. It kills the roots and suffocates the plant, forcing it to draw the rest of its energy from the leaves and it also begins the fermentation process.


This "energy" I'm assuming you meant carbohydrates (sugars), but theyre not stored in the leaves. They are stored in whats called "sink cells" located in new growth areas (roots & buds).


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> This "energy" I'm assuming you meant carbohydrates (sugars), but theyre not stored in the leaves. They are stored in whats called "sink cells" located in new growth areas (roots & buds).


If you have ever seen fans fade at the end of flower, that is what I'm referring to.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Yea that's my point, he uses jacks classic so he needs to do something to avoid the taste of synthetic ferts. I thought you were all organic? If so, then no need to flush or boil. Just water as normal and harvest when ready.


A plant doesn't recognize the difference in synthetic and organic...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> A plant doesn't recognize the difference in synthetic and organic...


It actually matters a lot to the final product, though. You don't get the same complexity you get from a plant grown with complex organic matter when grown with chelated nutrients.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If you have ever seen fans fade at the end of flower, that is what I'm referring to.


Ah, you mean, starving you plant of nutrients.
Annual plants don't need help with this. Gibberellin hormones will make this happen without forcing it.
Withholding nutrients will only slow growth and development.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> A plant doesn't recognize the difference in synthetic and organic...


Your mom does! And so do I. 

You can't sit here and tell me synthetics taste the same as organics. GTFO with that bullshit.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It actually matters a lot to the final product, though. You don't get the same complexity you get from a plant grown with complex organic matter when grown with chelated nutrients.


I disagree, but to each his own..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Ah, you mean, starving you plant of nutrients.
> Annual plants don't need help with this. Gibberellin hormones will make this happen without forcing it.
> Withholding nutrients will only slow growth and development.


Not when it's at peak, where you want it. This suffocation of the roots also assists in fermentation. That's the theory. Also, it's good for sterilizing soil for reuse.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> Your mom does! And so do I.
> 
> You can't sit here and tell me synthetics taste the same as organics. GTFO with that bullshit.


Tell me something.. how does one make a synthetic element?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Tell me something.. how does one make a synthetic element? View attachment 3761249


Chemical synthesis of elements and compounds.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Regarding chelation, it's bound to a metal/salt.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Tell me something.. how does one make a synthetic element? View attachment 3761249


Look dude I'm not going to argue with you. I'm talking about how the finished product tastes. I don't care about whatever dumb shit you're talking about


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Isn't this 3 word story?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Isn't this 3 word story?


Dumme ruins errthang.


----------



## 420God (Aug 19, 2016)

Laugh out loud


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dumme ruins errthang.


My ex-wife's words..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> My ex-wife's words..


That's fucking depressing.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

His opinions though


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

I enjoyed it


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Chemical synthesis of elements and compounds.


So, synthetic NH4+ is different from organic NH4+ in the water?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> So, synthetic NH4+ is different from organic NH4+ in the water?


No, I'm saying there's more to the organic matter than what's supplied by simple, chelated nutes. Even if they aren't vital or necessary, they provide a better product complexity comparatively.

If you vary the food source, you vary the complexity; this has been demonstrated.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> No, I'm saying there's more to the organic matter than what's supplied by simple, chelated nutes. Even if they aren't vital or necessary, they provide a better product complexity comparatively.
> 
> If you vary the food source, you vary the complexity.


Info source?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Info source?


There are quite a number of them. I'm sure you know how to use Google.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There are quite a number of them. I'm sure you know how to use Google.


Im not trying to be a dick, I juse haven't read that. If I knew where to look, I wouldn't be asking for a source.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Im not trying to be a dick, I juse haven't read that. If I knew where to look, I wouldn't be asking for a source.


But you know the question to ask. Just ask Google.


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> But you know the question to ask. Just ask Google.


Yeah, no, I guess I just don't understand what you posted. To me, Ammonia is Ammonia. Nitrogen is nitrogen, and so on..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)

@Gary Goodson Would you rather have a chiral, racemic amphetamine salt mixture, or would you prefer actual fucking speed? Because I'm pretty sure that is what I'm getting at.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @Gary Goodson Would you rather have a chiral, racemic amphetamine salt mixture, or would you prefer actual fucking speed? Because I'm pretty sure that is what I'm getting at.


Hey! I only grow organic meff plants sir


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

Story lacks continuity


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Flushing the cannabis...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Flushing the cannabis...


Dude, what is the point you are trying to make?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Its all relative


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Stop bickering MEN


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3761336


Worth 1000 words


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Just three words...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 19, 2016)

only three allowed...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Feeeeeeeer real though


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 19, 2016)

quit fucking hijacking...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 19, 2016)

follow the rules


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

some peoples kids


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> some peoples kids


some fucking kids...


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

Fucking some kids?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

fuck this thread


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 19, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> fuck this thread


yeah, it suck...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

It was fine......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> It was fine......


no it wasnt


----------



## Dumme (Aug 19, 2016)

Meet Buffalo Bill...


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 19, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Meet Buffalo Bill...
> View attachment 3761350


the ol loophole


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

Assholesssss
Everybody gotem


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 19, 2016)

Just like opinions


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

bloody vaginal belch


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 21, 2016)

Cause it's sharkweek


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 2, 2017)

I sense Spring


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 2, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I sense Spring


came in January


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> came in January


shhhh, don't tell


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Mar 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> shhhh, don't tell


Fuck that shit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2017)

Spring has sprung


----------

